# Entwicklung der Autoindustrie am Beispiel des Elektrolaster Street Scooter



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

Der anfangs belächelte Elektrolaster der Post, eine Eigenentwicklung in Kooperation mit mehreren Universitäten und Ford,
 wird zu einem kleinem Verkaufswunder. Die Stückzahlen mussten gerade verdoppelt werden auf 20.000 Stück im Jahr, was 
für einen neuen Hersteller eine ziemlich gute Entwicklung ist
Firma: Home - StreetScooter GmbH
Umsatz: Post/Street Scooter: Diesel-Skandal heizt Interesse an Elektro-Transporter an - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist genau meine Befürchtung, die alten großen trägen Riesen halten an alter Technik fest, schummeln, mogeln und tricksen,
von von Abgasskandal, zu Kartellbildung und risigen Rückrufaktionen, verschlafen aber den Einstieg in die Elektrowelt, die
natürlich extreme Veränderungen bringen wird. Elektrofahrzeuge brauchen viel weniger Wartung, der Handel über Autohäuser
wird obsolet und man wird es bei "Mindfactory" bestellen. 

Uns droht in den nächsten zehn Jahren eine extreme Umstelluzng unserer Wirtschaft mit vielen Firmenpleiten.


----------



## Adam_West (10. August 2017)

*AW: Elektrolaster Street Scooter*

Oha oha, jetzt hast du ein Thema angestoßen xD das wir noch schlimmer als im G20 Thread 

@topic: Ich weiß garnicht wo ich zuerst anfangen soll, diesen Elektrohype in Verbindung mit verblödeten Politikern, unwissender Bevölkerung und Medienhetze zu zerpflücken


----------



## taks (10. August 2017)

*AW: Elektrolaster Street Scooter*

Und um was soll sich die Diskussion drehen?
Vor- Nachteile der E-Mobilität? Zukunft der Automobilindustrie? Das Produkt von StreetScooter?


----------



## Adam_West (10. August 2017)

*AW: Elektrolaster Street Scooter*

Nimm den StreetScooter als Anreiz einer Diskussion um z.B. die anderen von dir erwähnten Themen^^ (denk ich mal)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Und um was soll sich die Diskussion drehen?


_- Vor- Nachteile der E-Mobilität?_ Ja, könnte man machen
_- Zukunft der Automobilindustrie? _Was sollte der Hauptfokus sein
_- Das Produkt von StreetScooter? _Wenn jemand Erfahrungsberichte hat, gerne, z.B. Heizung etc

Ich habe den Titel mal angepasst 



Adam_West schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wo ich zuerst anfangen soll,  diesen Elektrohype in Verbindung mit verblödeten Politikern,  unwissender Bevölkerung und Medienhetze zu zerpflücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst sicherlich Themen wie:
- Emmissionsfrei in der Stadt
- sehr leise
- Vibrations- und ruckelfreies Fahren
- minimale Wartungskosten
- smarte Anbindung an das Stromnetz zur passiven Stabilisierung durch bedarfsgerechte Entnahme von Strom und damit optimierte Nutzung der EE

Die Effekte für die Industrie und den Handel werden riesig. Große Teile der Zubehörindustrie des Antriebsstranges werden massive Unsatzeinbußen bekommen, Handel und Werkstädten werden einen massiven Niedergang erleben. Die Entwicklung wird zusammen mit Autonomen Fahrzeugen zu komplett neuen Wegen der Mobilität in dreißig Jahren führen. Das ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Adam_West (10. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _- Vor- Nachteile der E-Mobilität?_ Ja, könnte man machen
> _- Zukunft der Automobilindustrie? _Was sollte der Hauptfokus sein
> _- Das Produkt von StreetScooter? _Wenn jemand Erfahrungsberichte hat, gerne, z.B. Heizung etc
> 
> ...



Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin großer Gegner dieses Anti-Diesel-Pro-Elektro-Wahns ^^ Ich führe das auch wenn ich mehr Zeit hab xD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin großer Gegner dieses Anti-Diesel-Pro-Elektro-Wahns


Man sollte dabei unterschiedliche Nutzungsszenarien bedenken.
Es gibt nicht "Die Lösung" für alle, aber gerade Kleinlaster für 
die Endkundenlogistik sind auf Basis von Elektroantrieben sehr
reizvoll und günstig.

Wa s bringen einem Fahrzeuge, die bei Smog stehen müssen?


----------



## Adam_West (11. August 2017)

Ich denke es werden zu viele Aspekte von der Politik übergangen, ignoriert und vor allem falsch eingeschätzt.

Gerade was die riesen Hetze gegen Diesel angeht, welche weder wissenschaftlich fundiert noch durch Studien bewiesen ist. Das ist einfach eine elenede Hexenjagt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es toxikologische unabhängide Studien gibt, welche beweisen, dass z.B. NOx keinen einzelnen nachweisbaren Einfluss auf die Gesundheit des Menschen hat. Natürlich gibt es Studien die mit Überdosen gearbeitet haben, z.B. bei Labormäusen, wo festgestellt wurde, wann eine letale Dosis erreicht wird. 

Unabhängige Wissenschaftler weisen aber explizit darauf hin, dass man das Gesamtbild der Abgase betrachten muss, nicht nur ein Teil davon. Das ist nur 1 Punkt bzgl. der Diesel Hetze, da gibt es unzählige mehr, welche, nachgewiesen, diese Hetze einfach als völlig moral-ideologisch abstellen, mehr nicht.

Seit 20 Jahren sind die Schadstoffbelastungen von Diesel signifikant gefallen und mittlerweilse so gering, dass es kaum noch Erwähnung finden sollte, da es weitaus schlimmere Aspekte gibt, die man behandeln sollte, wie z.B. die katastrophalen Wirkungen auf Wirtschaft und Umwelt, wenn nur noch Elektroautos hergestellt werden.

Nun zu Elektroautos:

- die "Tankinfrastruktur" fehlt doch völlig in Deutschland. Es dauert mindestens 30 Minuten, selbst bei bester Technik immernoch utopisch "optimaler" Wert, ein Auto aufzuladen, man stelle sich die Warteschlangen vor an den Tankstellen
- Es fehlt vor allem jegliche Energieinfrastruktur, um den Energiebedarf zu stemmen
- Akkukapazitäten sind eine Katastrophe, Reichweite ist eine Katastrophe, die Energiebilanz eines Elektroautos ist um ein Vielfaches schlimmer als bei Verbrennungsmotoren-KFZ
- es gibt praktisch seit der Entwicklung des Akkus vor mehr als 100 Jahren keinen technischen Fortschritt, der Wirkungsgrad hat sich lediglich in Bezug auf das verwendete Material "leicht" verbessert, ist aber immernoch unglaublich schlecht
- Woher kommt denn der Strom für die Elektroautos? Richtiiiiig, aus KOHLEKRAFTWERKEN, welche katastrophal mehr Schadstoffe abpulvern als zehntausende Diesel, und da geht es nur um 1 der vielen Kohlekraftwerke

etc. etc.

Ich könnte hier noch nen Roman schreiben.

Dieser ganze Elektrowahn in Verbindung mit der Dieselhexenjagt ist schlicht und einfach ein moral-ideologisch getriebene Verblödung, welche durch die Unwissenheit, ja nein - geradezu Verlogenheit der Politiker noch angetrieben wird. Jeder Politiker der mit dem Thema zu tun hat, hat keine wissenschaftlich fundierten Kenntnisse, handelt lediglich ideologisch und das Beste an der Sache ist, vor allem verlogen.

Soviel dazu erstmal^^

Grüße


----------



## taks (11. August 2017)

Kurze Aufstellung zum Stromverbrauch:
Aktuell hat es in D 45'000'000 Autos (nur PKW)
Gehen wir davon aus jedes Auto Tankt einmal in der Woche.
Das wären 45'000'000 * 52 Wochen = 2'340'000'000 Betankungen pro Jahr.
Wenn man bei einer Tankfüllung von 85 kWh ausgeht wären das pro Jahr 198'900'000'000 kWh
Deutschland hatte 2015 einen Stromverbrauch von 600'000'000'000 kWh.
Das bedeutet, dass 1/3 mehr Strom produziert werden müsste damit nur die PKWs 1 Mal pro Woche Tanken können.

Ich weiss, nicht gerade die genaueste Berechnung, aber man sieht wo es etwa hin läuft.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Stromnetz für diese Mengen nicht ausgelegt ist und der Strom auch nicht unbedingt dann produziert wird wenn er benötigt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Ich denke es werden zu viele Aspekte von der Politik übergangen, ignoriert und vor allem falsch eingeschätzt.


Hallo Adam_West,

danke, viele gute Aspekte. Ich verstehe Deine Meinung, möchte Deine Argumente trotzdem von anderen Seiten beleuchten.

Die "riesen Hetze" ist relativ neu und basiert auf dem aktuellen Betrug. Natürlich drehen unsere Volksvertreter den Kopf um
180° und behaupten das Gegenteil dessen, was sie in zwanzig Jahren Politik angerichtet haben. Denn wer beschloss aktuelle
Abgasgesetzgebungen und wer schuf die riesigen Lücken? Das Abgasverhalten unterhalb von 10°C, wenn sämtliche Reinigungs-
systeme abgeschaltet werden, ist nicht witzig und hat nichts mehr mit den Abgasen alter Vorkammerdiesel zu tun, die zwar 
sichtbaren schwarzen Russ aufgestoßen haben, aber mit nicht lugengängigen Partikelgrößen und wegen viel geringerem 
Spitzendruck auch viel weniger NOx, dafür viel mehr CO, was nivcht wirklich ein Gift ist, da es nach 2h in der Atmosphäre
wieder oxidiert wurde.

Der Verweis auf Studien zur Gesamtabgasbelastung ist gut, hat aber etwas von Zeitverzögerung. Wir wissen, welche Abgase
dem Menschen Schaden, und Ziel ist es, auf breiter Basis diese Schadstoffe zu reduzieren. Und das trifft viele Bereiche, neue
Holzöfen, wie sie früher verbaut wurden, werden z.B. gar nicht mehr zugelassen. Das Fahrverbote populistisch sind, kann
man so sehen, aber es ist so einfach. Verbiete und kontrolliere mal die anderen Emissionsquellen. Auch denen geht es lang-
fristig an den Kragen. Schau Dir z.B. den Verbrauch moderne Niedrigenergiehäuser mit typischen 50er Jahre Häusern an.
Der extrem billige kohlekanonenofen wurde mir auch verboten. Wo war der Aufschrei?

Außerdem gibt es weltweite Abgasvorschriften, insbesondere in Californieren mit dem Clean Air Act, die Massstäbe setzen.
Es ist anzunehmen, dass hochbelastete Ballungszentren, also defakto sämtliche Großtädte, sobald saubere Fahrzeuge in
genügender Zahl produziert werden, Verbrennungsmotoren verbieten werden. Gerade in China passiert das. Die Politik,
insbesondere oder eigentlich nur die Grünen als letzte Wirtschaftsorientierte Partei, erkennen das, und wollen durch lang-
fristige Gesetzgebung die Hersteller dazu bringen, verstärkt und Konsequent E-Fahrzeuge zu entwickeln. 

Soweit zu Politik  und Gesundheit. Wir sind getrieben durch ausländische Gesetzgebungen und da liegt es an Prognosen, 
die man stellt, weniger daran, was nach unseren Maßstäben "Vernünftig" ist.  Kommen wir jetzt zum den Fahrzeugen und der
 Infrastruktur.

*Infrastruktur Tankstellen:*
- Wir schaffen es seit zwanzig Jahren  unter jedes neue Hochhaus Tiefgaragen zu bauen. Was das kostet. Ein Gesetz und
es wird umgesetzt. Dagegen wären die Kosten zusätzlich an jeden Tiefgeragenplatz eine Ladestation zu bauen minimal.
Zum Vergleich gab es hunderttausende Parkuhren. Die sind nicht billiger als eine Steckdose, denn strom liegt überall.
Es gibt sie nicht, aber es wird überall daran gearbeitet, günstige zu entwickeln und aufzurüsten. Das ist einfacher, als
ein Glasfasernetz, viel einfacher.
*
- Energieinfrastruktur. *
Wir gaben über 100 GW konventioneller Leistung installiert, dazu 100GW stochastisch einspeisender EE. Wir brauchen
 max. 75 GW als Peak, Nachts geht es runter je nach Monat bis aus auf 20GB an Wochenenden herunter.
 Installierte Leitung Installierte Leistung in Deutschland | Energy Charts
typscher Tagengang: Transparency in Energy Markets - Germany (Reiter Planned Power Produktion)

Zusammenfassung: Wir haben Kapazitäten ohne Ende, dazu wird die EE weiter ausgebaut. Wir legen aktuell Kraftwerke still
*
- Reichweite*
Ja,k ein Argument, Diesel schaffen zum Teil 1000km am Stück, Akkufahreuge 100-450km. Die Masse der Autofahrer fährt keine
40km am Tag. Es gibt Vertreter und Pendler, die mehr Fahren, es gibt spontane Wochenendtripps etc. Dazu müssen Lösungen
gefunden werden. Vertreter z.B. sind in unserer Onlinewelt aussterbende Berufe, Pendlern wird schon lsnge nahegelegt, umzu-
ziehren, Urlaqub mit der Bahn ist eine Alternative etc. dazu steigt die Reichweite der E-Fahrzeuge stetig, die Ladezeiten ver-
ringern sich auf bald 15min etc. Heute gilt das Argument, in fünf Jahren nicht mehr, Meine Meinung
*
- Akkuentwicklung*
Vom Bleiakku zu heutigen Metallparungen ist extrem viel passiert und es geht weiter. Nur mal eine Seite, siehe Link. Dazu
kommen Kondensatoren zur Ausnahme der Bremsenergie und es gibt immr die Option, ein kleines Modul mit 300ccm
Gasmotor und 15 KW als Reichweitenverlängerung für langstrecken einzubauen. Das hilft extrem.
Batterieforschung -  Fraunhofer IWS
*
- Stromherstellung*
Der Strom kommt heute schon zu einem Drittel aus EE, und würde den Bedarf der Fahrzeuge decken. Die EE wird weiter
ausgebaut und lässt sich ideal mit WE-Fahrzeugen koppeln, die intelligent dann geladen werden, wenn Strom im Überfluss
vorhanden ist. Fahrzeuge können durchschnittlich 23h  an Steckdose hängen und müssen davon wenige Stunden geladen 
werden



taks schrieb:


> Kurze Aufstellung zum Stromverbrauch:


Ein typische obere Abschätzung und liegt in der Größenordnung richtig, Real wird es Richtunf ein Viertel gehen. Das ver-
trägt unser Stromnetz, so man E-Fahrzeuge nicht zu den Spitzenverbräuchen um 8:00, 12:00 und 18:00  lädt, problemlos.
Wir hatten extra riesige Kapazitäten an Elektroöfen gebaut, und überschüssigen Strom des Nachts nutzen zu können.


----------



## OField (11. August 2017)

Wirkungsgrad Dieselmotor 25-45%
Wirkungsgrad Kohlekraftwerk 42-47%
Aber das ist ohnehin irrelevant, denn auf lange Sicht müssen wir von den fossilen Brennstoffen weg. Kohle und Öl werden knapper, wird zwar noch Jahrzehnte dauern, dennoch führt kein Weg an deren Überwindung vorbei. Der Peak Oil ist bereits überschritten. Wer also das Elektro-Auto verschmäht und Diesel predigt, lebt ohne Sinn für die Zukunft. Man baut auch keinen Atomschutzbunker, wenn die Bombe schon eingeschlagen ist, sondern fängt Jahre vorher damit an.


----------



## efdev (11. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _- Das Produkt von StreetScooter? _Wenn jemand Erfahrungsberichte hat, gerne, z.B. Heizung etc



Mir kam eigentlich nur negatives zu Ohren hauptsächlich weil die Karre nicht weit genug kommt und die Postboten schon Probleme haben eine Runde zu schaffen


----------



## taks (11. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Mir kam eigentlich nur negatives zu Ohren hauptsächlich weil die Karre nicht weit genug kommt und die Postboten schon Probleme haben eine Runde zu schaffen



Also in der Schweiz sind die Postboten mit den Dingern hier auf "Kurzstrecken" unterwegs und hab noch nichts Negatives gehört.

Zustellfahrzeuge


----------



## Adam_West (11. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wirkungsgrad Dieselmotor 25-45%
> Wirkungsgrad Kohlekraftwerk 42-47%



Und die Umwandlung und Transport der elekrischen Energie sowie die "Aufbewahrung" ? Natürlich alles verlustrfei und höchst effektiv....  *hust*



OField schrieb:


> Aber das ist ohnehin irrelevant, denn auf lange Sicht müssen wir von den fossilen Brennstoffen weg. Kohle und Öl werden knapper



Öl: Wer weiß, es werde immerwieder riesige neue Felder gefunden.
Kohle: Es wir vermutet dass die Kohlereserven, welche für den Menschen zugänglich sind, noch mehrere tausend Jahre reichen.



OField schrieb:


> Wer also das Elektro-Auto verschmäht und Diesel predigt, lebt ohne Sinn für die Zukunft.



Rein populistische Aussage. Das Gleiche könnte ich über den Atomausstieg behaupten. Alle schreien "weg von Atomenergie" und keiner bedenkt die Folgen. Völlig albern.

Ihr wollt alle von Öl und Kohle weg und gleichzeitig alle Atomkraftwerke abschalten. Pflücken wir in Zukunft unsre Energie von Bäumen? Wer glaubt dass der Bedarf an Energie mit Gezeitenkraft (Wind, Wasser, etc.) gedeckt werden kann, der hat keine Ahnung!

@interessierterUser:

Ich antworte auf deinen Text, wenn ich etwas Zeit habe^^


----------



## efdev (11. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Also in der Schweiz sind die Postboten mit den Dingern hier auf "Kurzstrecken" unterwegs und hab noch nichts Negatives gehört.
> 
> Zustellfahrzeuge



Gut ich bin hier auf dem Land und hier geht es auf und ab wie in den Alpen hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, in anderen Bereich sind die Fahrzeuge bestimmt Top  
Hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen war für die Aussage nicht ganz unwichtig 



Adam_West schrieb:


> Und die Umwandlung und Transport der elekrischen Energie sowie die "Aufbewahrung" ? Natürlich alles verlustrfei und höchst effektiv....  *hust*



Oh das finde ich gut dann bitte auch bei den anderen Kraftstoffen alles mit einbeziehen von der Suche bis zum Tank da bin ich mal gespannt wer gewinnt


----------



## Adam_West (11. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Oh das finde ich gut dann bitte auch bei den anderen Kraftstoffen alles mit einbeziehen von der Suche bis zum Tank da bin ich mal gespannt wer gewinnt



Klar, warum nicht.

Ändert aber nichts an dem Fakt, dass elektrische Energie in Bezug auf Elektroautos hochgradig ineffektiv genutzt/ umgewandelt wird. Nichts kommt an einen Verbrennungsmotor und die Energiedichte von fossilen Brennstoffen wie Öl ran!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wirkungsgrad Dieselmotor 25-45%
> Wirkungsgrad Kohlekraftwerk 42-47%


Vergleiche Kohle nicht mit Diesel.
- Wie sehen die Herstellkosten von im Tagebau abbaubarer Kohle zu Öl aus Tiefseebohrungen mit Raffenarieprozess aus?
- Kraftwerke laufen immer mehr oder weniger im besten Betriebspunkt, Fahrzeuge so gut wie nie
- Wo werden die Abgase erzeugt und wie sauber sind heutige Gas-Kombikraftwerke mit 60% Wirkungsgrad, die zur Zeit vorhanden sind, aber nicht genutzt werden, weil alte Kohlekraftwerke so billig sind



Adam_West schrieb:


> Und die Umwandlung und Transport der  elekrischen Energie sowie die "Aufbewahrung" ? Natürlich alles  verlustrfei und höchst effektiv....  *hust*


Richtig, wir kommen bei Öl bald in den Bereich, das Exploration, Förderung, Transport, Aufarbeitung und Verteilung mehr Energie verbrauchen, als beim Endverbraucher ankommt. Noch gibt es Quelle in Saudi Arabien,  in denen das Öl quasi selbstständig heraussprudelt, aber nicht mehr lange. Neue Bohrungen sollen bis zu 6km in das Erdreich getrieben werden, dann muss heißer Dampf eingetrieben werden, etc... Bei Strom ist das vom Kraftwerk zur Batterei überschaubarer.



Adam_West schrieb:


> Öl: Wer weiß, es werde immerwieder riesige neue Felder gefunden.
> Kohle: Es wir vermutet dass die Kohlereserven, welche für den Menschen  zugänglich sind, noch mehrere tausend Jahre reichen.


Stell Dir vor, wir verbrennen das wirklich alles? Was macht dann der CO2 Gehalt der Atmosphäre? Große Ölquellen werden schon lange nicht mehr gefunden, "große Quellen" sind heute Lagerstädten, die den gesamten Weltbedarf für 2-4 Wochen decken. Das verlängert die Reichweite nicht wirklich. Kohle reicht bei heutiger Förderung für 1000 Jahre, würden wir das gesamte verbrauchte Öl durch Kohle substituieren, sinkt die Reichweite dramatisch. Es fphrt kein Weg am flächendeckenden Ausbau der EE herum. Mit welchen Wirkungsgrad bekommt man Diesel aus Strom? Grauenhaft....



Adam_West schrieb:


> Wer glaubt dass der Bedarf an Energie mit  Gezeitenkraft (Wind, Wasser, etc.) gedeckt werden kann, der hat keine  Ahnung!


Es gibt genügend Institute, die genau diesen Fall beschreiben.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. August 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das einfachste auf kurze Sicht, der Umstieg auf LPG.
Es erzeugt deutlich weniger Schadstoffe als Benzin und Diesel, hat eine höhere Oktanzahl was gut für Ottomotoren ist und ist günstig, da es ein Nebenprodukt von der Erdölförderung sowie Aufbereitung ist.
Es ist eigentlich eine Schande, dass es trotzdem noch größtenteils einfach so verbrannt wird.

Den geringen Mehrverbrauch könnte man auf ein Minimum reduzieren, wenn die Autohersteller die Motoren und Steuergeräte von Werk aus anpassen würden.
Außerdem ist es deutlich sicherer als Erdgas. Erdgas muss unter einem deutlich höherem Druck gelagert werden. Daraus resultieren deutlich schwerere Tanks sowie Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, damit es beim Unfall nicht zündet.

Aber wie immer regiert das Geld die Welt. Mit günstigem Gas lässt nicht nicht gut verdienen.
Dafür entsteht ein künstlicher Hype um Elektroautos, auf welchen dumme Durchschnitts-Hippis natürlich hereinfallen. Dass durch diese E-Autos die Umwelt mehr belastet wird als durch Diesel Autos, wissen die Unternehmen und die bestochenen Regierungen sehr gut und haben Talent darin es zu vertuschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre das einfachste auf kurze Sicht, der Umstieg auf LPG..


Auch NG (Erdgas) bietet hervorangende Eigenschaften, aber es wird nur als Nische benutzt. Ich schrieb dazu schon 1993 eine Studie
zu Möglichkeiten der Gasmotoren. Ein riesen Potential, was nicht genutzt wird, schade

Wir kommen aber immer weiter vom Hauptthema ab. Meint ihr, unsere Industrie bekommt den Übergang zur E-Fahrzeugtechnik hin?
Adam_West drückt wunderbar die Meinung aus, die ich von Vertreter der Autoindustrie kenne. Die wollen gar nichts verändern und
gehen nur zögerlich vor. Ich befürchte, wie werden vom Markt und der Gesetzgebung überrollte werden. Aktuell werden genau die
Milliarden im Abgasskandal versenkt, die für die E-Fahrzeugentwicklung wichtig wären. Das hat für mich etwas vom Genickschuß


----------



## azzih (11. August 2017)

E-Fahrzeugtechnik wird die Zukunft sein. Vielleicht nicht in dieser Form wie heute, mit den teuren Li-Ionen Akkus, aber ich glaube nicht das Verbrennungsmotoren noch eine längerfristige Zukunft haben.
Denke aber auch das Individualverkehr auf Dauer in seiner Relevanz auch sinken wird: Der Trend zur Urbanisierung wird öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zwangsweise wichtiger machen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. August 2017)

Interessantes Thema, was uns wohl noch viele Jahre beschäftigen wird. Danke in die bis jetzt hier Beteiligten für die vernünftig geführte Diskussion. Das habe ich schon ganz anders gesehen. Grundsätzlich bin ich absolut Adam_West's Meinung, mit dem Unterschied, dass es mir relativ egal ist welchen Kraftstoff mein Auto tankt, Hauptsache die Karre frisst mir nicht die Haare vom Kopf und ich habe Reichweite.

Nur noch ein Paar Anmerkungen:
Als ich 2014, bedingt durch notwendiges weites Fahren zur Arbeit, meinen Euro 5 Diesel kaufte, bekam ich einen dicken Steuervorteil ("sauberes" Euro 5 Fahrzeug) für die Kiste. Jetzt Plötzlich ist der Wagen nur noch Müll? Sorry. Das grenzt an Enteignung. Die ganze Diskussion um Diesel-PKW ist dermaßen emotional aufgeladen und wird primär durch Umweltverbände befeuert. In meinen Augen leider wenig objektiv. Das jedes Verbrennungsfahrzeug unnötig Schadstoffe ausstößt und wir langfristig davon weg müssen, ist mir völlig klar. Nur eben nicht von heute auf morgen.
Politik und Autoindustrie sind jetzt voll auf den Zweig aufgesprungen (Fahrverbote, blaue Plakette etc.). Wobei hier in meinen Augen ein Zusammenhang besteht. Die Autoindustrie wittert hier das nächste große Geschäft seit der Abwrackprämie. BMW gewährt z.B. bis zu 2000€ (lachhafter Bonus, verglichen mit dem Kaufpreis des Fahrzeuges, Rabatte gibt es ohnehin immer beim Neuwagenkauf) u.a. für den Kauf eines neuen Euro 6 Diesels...WTF? Das ist nicht konsequent, sondern schlicht Geldmacherei und die Politik ist williger Gehilfe. Da könnte man wenigstens erwarten, das dann auch entsprechend in die nötige Infrastruktur investiert wird und der Neukauf eines Diesels zumindest extrem unattraktiv gemacht wird. Das passiert jedoch nicht.

Ich selbst arbeite in der Transportbranche. Führt man nun an wie man sich zukünftig die Versorgung der Bevölkerung ohne Diesel Fahrzeuge vorstellt, wird schnell behauptet Euro 6 LKW und Busse seien viel umweltfreundlicher als PKW mit gleicher Abgasnorm. Sorry, wer das glaubt, wartet zu Weihnachten auch noch auf den Weihnachtsmann.
Nur mal ein kleiner Richtwert: Ein voll ausgeladener 40 to LKW verbraucht auf 100km 29-35 Liter, je nach Fahrweise, geladenem Gewicht und Gegend in der er unterwegs ist.
Umweltfreundlichkeit und Ressourcenschonung sieht für mich anders aus. Die neuen Elektro LKW habe ich mir selbst schon angesehen (u.a. Mercedes Benz). Die Idee ist gut, allerdings ist die Reichweite dieser Fahrzeuge selbst für den täglichen Nahverkehr zu gering. Dazu kommt der extrem hohe Kaufpreis (umgelegt auf Finanzierung oder Leasing). Welcher Unternehmer soll das bezahlen? Unmöglich bei den derzeitigen Frachtraten. Auch hier ist der Aspekt Wirtschaftlichkeit kaum vorhanden. Ein Wort noch zu verunreinigtem Sprit: In Osteuropa ist der Sprit mal weniger, mal mehr verunreinigt. Ergebniss sind schneller verdreckende Filter und ein deutlich erhöhter Schadstoffausstoß (gut erkennbar am Ausstoß von schwarzem Ruß beim Beschleunigen). Wir machen hier auf Öko und dort kann man die billige Suppe zum Spottpreis tanken. Die so betankten LKW findet man dann bei uns auf der Autobahn udn ich spreche hier nicht nur von den "bösen" Osteuropäern.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch NG (Erdgas) bietet hervorangende Eigenschaften, aber es wird nur als Nische benutzt. Ich schrieb dazu schon 1993 eine Studie
> zu Möglichkeiten der Gasmotoren. Ein riesen Potential, was nicht genutzt wird, schade



Rein aus der Umweltsicht schon. Nur wie gesagt, im Gegensatz zu LPG herrscht bei CNG ein deutlich höherer Druck. Das heißt, du schleppst einen Tank mit dir rum, der deutlich schwerer ist als bei LPG und auch noch weniger Volumen hat.
Desweiteren müssen dementsprechend die Zuführungsleitungen deutlich robuster sein und das ganze System bedarf so intensiverer Wartung.

Interessanterweise ist vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg so gut wie jeder in Berlin mit LPG gefahren und Tankstellen gabs an jeder Ecke. Und so viel ich weiß auch noch in der DDR.
Ich weiß noch als ich klein war und in der Ukraine lebte, da fuhren *alle* Buse mit LPG. Man hat immer die roten, langen Gasflaschen auf dem Dach gesehen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir kommen aber immer weiter vom Hauptthema ab. Meint ihr, unsere Industrie bekommt den Übergang zur E-Fahrzeugtechnik hin?
> Adam_West drückt wunderbar die Meinung aus, die ich von Vertreter der Autoindustrie kenne. Die wollen gar nichts verändern und
> gehen nur zögerlich vor. Ich befürchte, wie werden vom Markt und der Gesetzgebung überrollte werden. Aktuell werden genau die
> Milliarden im Abgasskandal versenkt, die für die E-Fahrzeugentwicklung wichtig wären. Das hat für mich etwas vom Genickschuß



Ich stimme auch den Aussagen von Adam_West vollkommen zu.
Die ganzen E-Fahrzeuge sind völliger Schwachsinn, solange es keine effizienten und umweltfreundliche Speicher und Energieversorger gibt.
Nehmen wir mal an, der ganze Strom für Elektroautos käme nur aus erneuerbaren Energien. Dann wäre da immer noch das Problem mit den Akkus.
1. Die Herstellung verschlingt viel Energie. Nicht nur der Zusammenbau sonder die Gewinnung der Rohstoffe.
2. Die Entsorgung: Die Akkus halten nicht ewig. Die Entsorgung kosten Transport(mit LKW=Diesel) und Aufbereitungsenergie.
3. Verschmutzung durch chemische Überreste die bei der Aufbereitung nicht verarbeitet werden konnten.

Das ganze zieht die Bilanz so weit runter, dass es eher noch besser ist mit Diesel zu fahren.


----------



## Adam_West (11. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, wir kommen bei Öl bald in den Bereich, das Exploration, Förderung, Transport, Aufarbeitung und Verteilung mehr Energie verbrauchen, als beim Endverbraucher ankommt. Noch gibt es Quelle in Saudi Arabien,  in denen das Öl quasi selbstständig heraussprudelt, aber nicht mehr lange. Neue Bohrungen sollen bis zu 6km in das Erdreich getrieben werden, dann muss heißer Dampf eingetrieben werden, etc... Bei Strom ist das vom Kraftwerk zur Batterei überschaubarer.



Eben da denke ich sind wir noch lange nicht. Gut, wissen tun wir es nicht, da wir einfach nicht voraussehen können, was noch alles gefunden wird. Der ökologische und wirtschaftliche Kreislauf in bezug auf Akkus, etc. ist aktuell noch weitaus ineffektiver. Selbst wenn die erwähnten Kreisläufe für Kohle und Öl noch schlechter werden, dauert es dennoch noch sehr lange, bis die Ineffektivität des "Akkukreislaufs" erreicht wird. Geschweige denn von den verbundenen Problemen der Energiespeicherung, Materialforschung (Akkus) etc. etc. das kommt ja ALLES noch dazu...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, wir verbrennen das wirklich alles? Was macht dann der CO2 Gehalt der Atmosphäre? Große Ölquellen werden schon lange nicht mehr gefunden, "große Quellen" sind heute Lagerstädten, die den gesamten Weltbedarf für 2-4 Wochen decken. Das verlängert die Reichweite nicht wirklich. Kohle reicht bei heutiger Förderung für 1000 Jahre, würden wir das gesamte verbrauchte Öl durch Kohle substituieren, sinkt die Reichweite dramatisch. Es fphrt kein Weg am flächendeckenden Ausbau der EE herum. Mit welchen Wirkungsgrad bekommt man Diesel aus Strom? Grauenhaft....



Gut das ist wieder ein anderes Problem, besonders bezogen auf den anthropogenen Klimawandel. Alle "Erkenntnisse" beruhen lediglich auf Erfahrung und Beobachtung, jedoch nicht auf physikalisch fundierten Forschungen. Was das ganze CO2 irgendwann mal verursacht, kann man nur erwahnen, man weiß aber einfach nicht genug, um das voraus zu sehen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Btw. Nur damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden: Bedeutung EE ? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Institute, die genau diesen Fall beschreiben.



Richtig, und diese Institute ignorieren flächendeckend wissenschaftlich fundierte Kenntnisse und rein physikalische Fakten, da diese Studien größtenteils politik und -ideologiegefördert sind (z.B. durch Umweltschutzeinrichtungen und Organisationen), es gibt Ausnahmen, die werten aber in den Medien größtenteils ignoriert oder denunziert, da nicht die von Politik und Umweltorganisationen gewünschten Ergebnisse kommen .

Grüße


----------



## OField (11. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Rein populistische Aussage. Das Gleiche könnte ich über den Atomausstieg behaupten. Alle schreien "weg von Atomenergie" und keiner bedenkt die Folgen. Völlig albern.
> 
> Ihr wollt alle von Öl und Kohle weg und gleichzeitig alle Atomkraftwerke abschalten. Pflücken wir in Zukunft unsre Energie von Bäumen? Wer glaubt dass der Bedarf an Energie mit Gezeitenkraft (Wind, Wasser, etc.) gedeckt werden kann, der hat keine Ahnung!



Völlig polemische Aussage, Woher bekommen wir denn unserer Energie wenn alle Kohle, Gas, Öl und gar Uran verbrannt ist. Schätzungen sagen, würde die ganze Welt auf Atomstrom setzen, würde das Zeugs für 200 Jahres reichen. Also laut deiner Aussage können wir auf der Erde dann wohl das Licht aus machen und uns allen die Kugel geben.



> Gut das ist wieder ein anderes Problem, besonders bezogen auf den anthropogenen Klimawandel. Alle "Erkenntnisse" beruhen lediglich auf Erfahrung und Beobachtung, jedoch nicht auf physikalisch fundierten Forschungen. Was das ganze CO2 irgendwann mal verursacht, kann man nur erwahnen, man weiß aber einfach nicht genug, um das voraus zu sehen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...



Das ist der selbe Stumpfsinn mit denen man in den 1950er Soldaten an Manövern mit Atombomben teilnehmen ließ. Man wusste halt nicht wie gefährlich Strahlung ist. Und da wir nicht wissen, was CO2 bewirkt kann man halt mal in einem praktischen Experiment die ganze Erde aufs Spiel setzen, wir haben ja noch 2 im Rucksack.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> ...Alle "Erkenntnisse" beruhen lediglich auf Erfahrung und Beobachtung, jedoch nicht auf physikalisch fundierten Forschungen. Was das ganze CO2 irgendwann mal verursacht, kann man nur erwahnen, man weiß aber einfach nicht genug, um das voraus zu sehen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


Naja, das ist ein ziemlich zentrales Thema. Deine Aussage ist ungefähr so. Wenn man jemanden ins Knie schießt, wissen wir nur aus  _"Erfahrung und Beobachtung" _was passiert, es gibt jedoch keine _"fundierten Forschungen"_, warum jemand genau stirbt, _"man kann nur erwahnen_".  Würdest Du auf dieser Basis Schüsse ins Knie erst dann verbieten, wenn es exaktes und zu 100% stimmiges Wissen gibt, sodass in jedem Einzelfall der genaue Verlauf prognostizieren werden kann?



Adam_West schrieb:


> .Btw. Nur damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden: Bedeutung EE ?


Erneuerbare Energien, darum ja auch EEG (Erneuerbare Energien Gesetz), also Sonne, Wind, Wasserkraft, Biomasse, etc. Alles, was primär oder sekundäre durch die Sonne kommt. Und nein, Kohle und Öl, ehemals Biomasse, gehören nicht dazu. Uran, auch in Sonnenexplosionen entstanden, auch nicht, Tritium und Deuterium, für Fusion, auch nicht...



Adam_West schrieb:


> ..Richtig, und diese Institute ignorieren flächendeckend wissenschaftlich fundierte Kenntnisse und rein physikalische Fakten, da diese Studien größtenteils politik und -ideologiegefördert sind (z.B. durch Umweltschutzeinrichtungen und Organisationen), es gibt Ausnahmen, die werten aber in den Medien größtenteils ignoriert oder denunziert, da nicht die von Politik und Umweltorganisationen gewünschten Ergebnisse kommen .


Verlink mir bitte eine fundierte Studie, warum ein Stromnetz auf Basis  von größer 80% EE nicht funktionieren kann? Wir haben jetzt schon z.T.  80% EE im Netz.
Wo liegt in dieser Studie der Fehler? https://www.ise.fraunhofer.de/conte...gien-fuer-strom-und-waerme-in-deutschland.pdf
Was funktioniert hier nicht? Das 100%-Erneuerbare-Energien-Szenario



xNeo92x schrieb:


> ...Ich stimme auch den Aussagen von Adam_West vollkommen zu.
> Die ganzen E-Fahrzeuge sind völliger Schwachsinn, solange es keine  effizienten und umweltfreundliche Speicher und Energieversorger gibt....


Das ist ja eine klare und eindeutige Meinung, aber hast Du fundiere Quellen, die diese Meinung stützen?
Diese Studie kommt zu einem anderen Ergebnis. Man liest einen Tag dran, aber es lohnt. Aktuell gibt es ungefähr einen ökologischen Gleichstand, das E-Fahrzeug ist aber erst am Anfang der Entwicklung
http://www.stoffstrom.org/fileadmin...ektrofahrzeugen_Netzwerk_E-Mobilitaet_RLP.pdf

...


----------



## azzih (11. August 2017)

Naja den menschgemachten Klimawandel bezweifelt mittlerweile eigentlich kaum noch ein Forscher wirklich. Gibt tausende Studien die das belegen aus verschiedensten Fachrichtungen. Auch der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte dir eigentlich sagen, dass es Konsequenzen hat wenn man über einen so winzigen Abschnitt in der Weltgeschichte gesehen derart viel CO2 freisetzt und gleichzeitig massiv Wälder abholzt.  Dazu kommen noch zig andere Dinge wie Methan durch Massentierhaltung beispielsweise. Das alles wird mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Konsequenzen bleiben.

Als Extrembeispiel kann man sich den Planeten Venus ansehen. Ähnlich groß, ähnlich beschaffen wie die Erde, auch in der habitablen Zone, und man vermutet hatte auch mal Wasser. Aber durch die hohe CO2 Konzentration ist irgendwann eine Kettenreaktion in Gang gekommen, die am Ende den Planeten so aufheizte wie er heute ist. Dort  sollten normal erdähnliche Temperaturen herrschen, durch den Treibhauseffekt der Atmosphäre sind daraus gemütliche knapp 500 Grad celsius geworden.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2017)

Klima ist halt sehr träge, bis da was durchschlägt, dauert das.
Das Problem ist, dass man heutige Veränderungen, die in 100 Jahren zum Tragen kommt, praktisch nicht mehr verhindern kann.
Der Erde selbst ist das egal, dem Leben an sich auch, denn das findet immer eine Nische.
Aber wenn 6 Milliarden Menschen, die an den Küsten leben, in 100 oder 200 Jahren keine Küsten mehr haben, sieht die Sache deutlich anders aus.
Dazu kommt, dass immer mehr Menschen ein Dach übern Kopf haben wollen, dazu etwas Komfort, Fernseher, Internet, Straßen, Kanalisation, Autos, Fleisch.
Das alles kostet immens Energie und Ressourcen.
Dazu kommt -- und das unterschätzen viele -- das menschengemachte Artensterben. 
Ich merke das heute schon. Was hatte ich in den 80ern für Fliegen auf der Scheibe, wenn ich zur Ostsee gefahren bin. Da kam die Scheibenreinigung nicht mehr hinterher.
Heute ist da praktisch nichts mehr. Alles weg.
Wenn Insekten sterben, sterben auch die Vögel, die sie essen. Das ist alles eng miteinander verzweigt und die Folgen, die daraus resultieren, sind heute nicht mal abzusehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Insekten sterben, sterben auch die Vögel, die sie essen. Das ist alles eng miteinander verzweigt und die Folgen, die daraus resultieren, sind heute nicht mal abzusehen.



Man merkt es auch bei Bienen. Wen ich früher im Dorf meiner Eltern durch die Natur gelaufen bin hat man im Gras viele Wildblumen, Wildkräuter und andere Pflanzen gesehen, heute ist da außer Gras und dem Unkraut das nicht auf die Bestäubung von Bienen angewiesen ist kaum noch was zu sehen. Auch Bienen selbst sind im Vergleich zu vor 15 bis 20 Jahren wirklich selten geworden. Früher hat man auf dem Dorf im Sommer dauernd welche gesehen, heute? Sehr selten bis garnicht mehr...

Mit dafür hauptverantwortlich ist eben auch die intensive Landwirtschaft und der massive Einsatz von Düngemitteln und Pestiziden, sowie optimiertes Saatgut.
Allerdings ist auch das am Ende eigentlich nur ein Symptom für die immer exessivere Bewirtschaftung um Essen günstig, auf immer weniger Fläche für immer mehr Menschen, möglichst ganzjährig anbieten zu können.

Die folgen bleiben den meisten Menschen verborgen, weil für die meisten Menschen der Grundsatz gilt, was man nicht persöhnlich sieht existiert nicht, bis es sie unmittelbar persöhnlich betrifft...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

Alles spannende Aspekte, aber zurück zum Thema. Wird sich so ein Laster durchsetzen, ich denke an Handwerker, Logistikbetriebe, Großfamilien und wie wird unsere Autoindustrie sich entwickeln? Es gibt so viele neue Startup Firmen, die ihre gesamte Fertigung von vorn herein auf Elektrofahrzeuge ausrichten. Die großen Autohersteller versuchen dagegen Krampfhaft den Spagat, in einer Karosserie sowohl Verbrenner als auch Elektroantriebe unter zu bringen. Das geht meiner Meinung nach in die Hose.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wird sich so ein Laster durchsetzen, ich denke an Handwerker, Logistikbetriebe, Großfamilien und wie wird unsere Autoindustrie sich entwickeln?


Nur wenn es ökonomisch sinnvoll ist. Und genau das macht das Ding so spannend: Die potenziellen Kunden sind keine Idealisten sondern werden sich einfach eine Reihe von Leasingangeboten ansehen und dann das günstigste wählen.


----------



## azzih (11. August 2017)

Denke für Nah-Belieferung wie Post, Essenslieferungen, Transferfahren bei Firmen oder sowas sind solche E-Laster durchaus sinnvoll. Auf Reichweite kommts da ja kaum an und Betriebe haben alle Stellplätze zum Aufladen.

Netter Nebeneffekt ist der abnehmende Verkehrslärm für die Anwohner


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur wenn es ökonomisch sinnvoll ist. Und genau das macht das Ding so spannend: Die potenziellen Kunden sind keine Idealisten sondern werden sich einfach eine Reihe von Leasingangeboten ansehen und dann das günstigste wählen.



Ich hatte dazu schon etwas geschrieben

In der derzeitigen Form zu teuer und für das tägliche Transportaufkommen nicht ausreichend. Hinzu kommt das die benötigte Infrastruktur schlicht nicht vorhanden ist.

Das Firmen wie die DHL den Elektrolaster zumindest ausprobieren, ist kein Wunder. Die pennen ja auch nicht. Genug Geld ist da auch vorhanden für solche Experimente. Bürgt jedoch einen großen Nachteil: Ich kann nicht jeden x-beliebigen Rumänen "im Auftrag der DHL" Pakete ausfahren lassen, sondern muss wieder eine eigene Fahrzeugflotte aufbauen. Davon verabschiedet sich aber DHL seit mehreren Jahren. Im Fernverkehr sinds eigentlich nur noch Subs und Subsubs, Subsubsubs...usw.
Sprich es wird getrailert und mit Brücken gefahren (riesiger Markt, mit dem sich kleinere Firmen jedes Jahr über die "saure Gurken Zeit" retten). Langfristig wird man wohl auch für die Paketzustellung diesen Weg gehen und geht ihn teilweise heute schon.

Man wird sich das also sehr genau ansehen bei DHL. Ich persönlich habe hier in Berlin noch keinen E-Laster gesehen.
StreetScooter ist übrigens eine Tochterfirma der DHL.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> ...In der derzeitigen Form zu teuer und für das tägliche Transportaufkommen nicht ausreichend. Hinzu kommt das die benötigte Infrastruktur schlicht nicht vorhanden ist.....


Vermutlich hast Du mehr Erfahrung als ich. 85kg Reichweite erscheint mir auf den ersten Blick ausreichend, andererseits werden Fahrzeuge von DHL auch im zwei Schichtdienst genutzt und in Städten wie Berlin sind 85km nichts. Die gesamten Kosten über Lebensdauer sind die relevant Größe und gerade Speditionen können sehr genau rechnen. Die Wartungskosten der Street Scooter                  werden die entscheidende Größe. 38.000,-€ für 1t Nutzlast geht in Ordnung, 85km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist scheinbar wenig, aber LKWs dürfen auch nicht schneller fahren. Außerden ist Zwischenladen, z.B. in der 30 min Mittagspause eine Option. Wenn ich LKWs mit PKWs vergleiche, sind erstere viel mehr auf geringe Wartungskosten hin optimiert. Sie sind in vielen Aspekten designgetreibenen PKWs weit voraus, z.B. beim Bramsbelagverschleiß mit Dickenmessung und radspezifischer Bremskraftanpassung.

Wenn der Street Scooter                 erst mal drei Jahre auf dem Markt ist, wird man sehen, was passiert. Wie ich gerade recherchiere, starten auch andere Marken:
Ab 2017: VW Elektro-Transporter e-Crafter - ecomento.de
Hermes bestellt 1500 Elektro-Lieferwagen bei Mercedes | heise online
Elektro-Kleinlaster
Ecodaily Modell in Kurze
Iseko_Transporter
http://www.indimo.eu/indimo-city-pickup-elektro.html

Und die ersten Pleiten
https://www.zukunft-mobilitaet.net/105895/logistik/modec-van-elektro-lieferwagen/

Ich komme mir gerade vor wie in den Fünfziger Jahren, als viele neue Marken aus dem Boden gestampft wurden. Es sind ja doch mehr europäische, als ich dachte. Ich kenne beruflich sonst nur neue Marken, die in Asien starten


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. August 2017)

Klar, es versuchen nun alle einen Stück vom Kuchen abzuhaben

Nach kurzem Googlen gefunden:
StreetScooter bei der Post: Heftige Kritik: DHL-Zusteller haben Angst um ihre Sicherheit | shz.de

Die Geschichte mit der Mangelhaften Ladekapazität ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Verglichen  mit nem Sprinter passt in die Kisten quasi nichts.
Das hin und her fahren dürfte elendig viel Zeit kosten. Und auch das kostet Geld. Jede Leerfahrt bezahlt dir keiner.
Die Geschwindigkeiten sind hingegen völlig ok.

Rein technisch gesehen sind LKW zwar auf wenig Wartung getrimmt (daher auch der Begriff "Nutzfahrzeug"), aber da muss mehr geschraubt werden als du denkst. Gerade die Zuführung von Ad Blue macht bei uns immer wieder Ärger - Die EU 5 Fahrzeuge sind bei uns seltener in der Werkstatt als die neuen EU 6. Vorzugsweise geht der Mist natürlich unterwegs kaputt - da bleibt dann nur die nächste Vertragswerkstatt. Mein Chef ist Bedient
Früher haben die Fahrer selbst viel machen können, heute streikt meist eben die Technik. Keine Chance. Nen Reifen wechseln? Bei dem Verkehr? Lebensgefährlich. Arme Schweine die das in jeder Situation selbst machen müssen.
Hinzu kommen schlechte Straßen, Witterungseinflüsse etc. Wohlgemerkt: Ich spreche an dieser Stelle vom Fernverkehr. Die DHL Kisten werden aber definitiv nicht geschont. Bordstein hoch und runter, kurz fahren, dann wieder abstellen etc. Das bei jeder Witterung, der Wartungsaufwand dürfte auch nicht unerheblich sein.

Von diesem LKW sprach ich eingangs:
Mercedes-Benz Elektro-Lkw: Erster vollelektrischer Lkw | Daimler > Produkte > Lkw > Mercedes-Benz

200km hört sich erstmal toll an. Für uns fährt im Nahverkehr nen Sub. Der hat über die Reichweite nur müde gelächelt. Beliefert wird das ganze Stadtgebiet, sowie der "Speckgürtel". Hinzu kommt das mit Nahverkehr kaum das große Geld zu verdienen ist. Dem gehts nicht schlecht, aber für Experimente hat er kein Geld. Selbst ein paar Stunden in der Werkstatt sind für den schon eine mittelschwere Katastrophe.

Ich bleibe dabei: E-Mobilität hört sich nicht übel an, im Fall von Tesla gehe ich soweit das ich sage: "Das könnte mich tatsächlich überzeugen". Ohne ausreichende Reichweite und eine entsprechende Infrastruktur hat diese Form der Mobilität aber keine Zukunft. Ob das Ganze dann unterm Strich wirklich umweltfreundlicher ist...ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2017)

Manche "Ansätze" zum Geld sparen aus dem LKW-Bereich möchte ich auch bitte nie beim PKW sehen.
Z.B. dass Reifen grundsätzlich rein auf Lebensdauer und Spritverbrauch optimiert werden. Bremsweg dagegen möglichst nahe an der Mindestanforderung durch den Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (12. August 2017)

Jop, gutes Beispiel ist das "nachschneiden" vom Profil. Muss man nicht im PKW Bereich haben. Aber hey, der Gesetzgeber wills so. Und die Konsumgesellschaft auch. Da die Transportbranche in DE keine Lobby hat, wird das auch immer schlimmer werden. Hauptsache billig. Schaut euch mal nen LKW aus den Niederlanden an. Die Weißwandreifen für den V8 werden sicher nicht nachgeschnitten....

Rein technisch gesehen sind LKW PKW meilenweit voraus. Sei es komforttechnisch oder sicherheitstechnisch (ob die Systeme immer aktiv sind ist eine andere Frage) hinzu kommen *noch *Fahrer die viel Erfahrung haben. Leider ist die Technik häufig eher ein Hindernis als Hilfe. Fahr ich mit dem Abstandstempomat auf der A2 Richtung Hannover bin ich irgendwann nur noch mit 50 unterwegs, ergo hilft der Mist weder mir, noch anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, so lange mir nicht die Augen zu fallen. 
Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass viele Speditionen viel Geld in Fahrsicherheitstrainings ihrer Fahrer investieren. Wirklich voll auf die Bremse latschen bei einem 40 Tonner muss man sich auch erst mal trauen. Aber das ist arg OT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Jop, gutes Beispiel ist das "nachschneiden" vom Profil. Muss man nicht im PKW Bereich haben. Aber hey, der Gesetzgeber wills so.


Schau Dir Kosten und Materialeinsatz für Karkasse und Reifen an. Was spricht gegen Runderneuern und was gegen Nachschneiden?
Wäre die Profiltiefe beim Neureifen größer, wären Verschleiß und Reibung merklich größer. Warum sollte man tausende Euro teure
Reifen weg schmeißen, nur weil das Profil abgefahren ist?  Continentel baute bei uns in der Stadt geradeein neues Werk nur zum Rund-
erneuern. Aber das nimmt sich alles nichts zwischen  Elektrolastern und Verbrennern.
CLC-Werk in Hannover setzt neue Massstabe


Vieleicht ist der Verschleiß bei Elektrofahrzeugen wegen samdterer Bremsung (E-Motor) und ohne Schaltsprunnge geringer. Dazu ist
 der Gleichförmigkeitsgrad von Elektromotroren erheblich höher als von Verbrennern. Könnte man an Betriebskosten bemerken, warten
wir belastbare Zahlen ab.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (12. August 2017)

Nur soviel: Nachschneiden will gelernt sein. Das geht auch schonmal schief und dann fliegt der Mist im günstigsten Fall bei der nächsten Tour über die Autobahn ohne Personen- und Sachschaden. Hierbei handelt es sich definitiv um einen Sicherheitsaspekt. Der Reifen der dann nur noch wenig taugt kommt auf die Liftachse etc. (wohlgemerkt: für den Gesetzgeber ok!)
Über den Kostenfaktor Reifen brauchen wir sicher nicht zu reden, deswegen wird nachgeschnitten. Reifenplatzer kosten fast immer Geld, entweder Pannendienst oder Autobahnpolizei (Absicherung des Fahrers beim Wechseln des Reifens, beseitigen der Gummifetzen oder Trümmerteile der Schmutzfänger). Hier wird gepokert, auf Kosten der Sicherheit - Ein Grund warum die Diskussion um die Sicherheit im LKW-Verkehr extrem verlogen ist.
Ich bin kein Physiker, aber ich bezweifle stark das der Reifenverschleiß geringer werden wird. Gebremst werden muss weiterhin, mal sanft, mal Bodenblech.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 85*kg* Reichweite





Ihr redet hier davon, dass Elektro LKWs nicht genug Reichweite für den Fernverkehr haben. Das stimmt,
aber Güter gehören im Fernverkehr auch beinahe Ausnahmslos auf die Schiene.

Wir reden viel zu viel über Elektromobilität, aber das Ziel sollte es doch sein allen Bürgern einen guten Nahverkehr zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit
niemand mehr ein Auto nehmen muss.


----------



## INU.ID (13. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir kommen aber immer weiter vom  Hauptthema ab. Meint ihr, unsere Industrie bekommt den Übergang zur  E-Fahrzeugtechnik hin?


Sehr schwierig einzuschätzen. Es hat den Anschein, dass sich hier in D zwar langsam etwas bewegt, in anderen Teilen sich aber nicht nur schon länger etwas bewegt, sondern auch stärker. Die weltgrößte Fertigungsanlage (Gigafactory 1) für Akkus wird in Kürze fertiggestellt sein (in Betrieb ist sie tlw. schon heute), und weder steht sie in Deutschland, noch ist Deutschland daran beteiligt, noch wird deutsches Know-How verwendet. Und Musk will noch weitere solcher Anlagen Ende des Jahres ankündigen. Auch in Asien siehe ich aktuell mehr Bewegung. Ca. 99,9% aller aktuell verfügbaren Kleinst-E-Autos ("Stadtflitzer" unter 10.000€ und mit 45-100KM/h) kommen von dort (die ersten gibts auch schon eine Weile u.a. auf ebay zu kaufen), und in höherer Schlagzahl als bei uns (siehe Twizy o.ä.)

Ich persönlich denke immer noch, dass wir als erstes das Thema Mobilität neu überdenken sollten. Siehe eben die Kleinstwagen aus Asien, mit unter 500Kg Gewicht. Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir langsam mal anfangen "intelligentere Konzepte" bzgl. Fahrzeuge/Transportmittel an den Start zu bringen. Siehe zb. den CityEl. Das Konzept ist 30 Jahre alt, und moderner als quasi alles was aktuell auf dem Markt ist. Oder der Hotzenblitz von 1990, das erste (und bis zum BMW i3 einzige!) in Deutschland ausschließlich als Elektrofahrzeug *entwickelte und* in Serie *produzierte* E-Fahrzeug.

Sowas als 2017er Version, mit entsprechender Sicherheit usw, für einen normalen und fairen Preis, ich bin davon überzeugt es würde ein voller Erfolg werden. Und sowas reicht für quasi den kompletten Nahverkehr. Auf der anderen Seite wäre die Konvertierung der klassischen Fahrzeuge zu E-Fahrzeugen, ggf. mit einer Prise neuer Ideen. Allerdings ist die Frage, wie sinnvoll ist sowas?

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, autonome Fahrzeuge kommen, und zwar schneller als viele für möglich halten. Es wird dann zwar noch eine Übergangszeit geben, aber über kurz oder lang wird der Mensch vom Steuer verschwinden. Spätestens dann wird sich ein Wandel bei den Fahrzeugen vollziehen. Das Auto wird, und auch da bin ich mir sicher, ein Nutzfahrzeug, und kein Statussymbol mehr sein. Durch eine hohe und rascher fortschreitende Automatisierung in der Produktion, kann es passieren, dass schon vorher viel mehr Menschen als heute keinen Job mehr finden werden/können. Spätestens das Thema autonome Fahrzeuge wird hier ebenfalls hunderttausende Jobs kosten, die man nicht mal ansatzweise durch andere Arbeitsplätze auffangen kann.

Was ich damit meine, ist, wenn über kurz oder lang (und ich denke eher relativ kurz) die Mobilität sich komplett verändern wird, der Individualverkehr vielleicht sogar fast gänzlich verschwinden wird, wie sinnvoll ist es dann, vorher noch - für die potentiell kurze Zeit dazwischen - eine Infrastruktur/Mobilität durchzubringen, die dann später quasi nutzlos sein wird? Wenn in zb. 25-50 Jahren niemand mehr ein eigenes Auto haben wird (was eigentlich eine logische Konsequenz ist, da es aktuell zu 95% eh nur unnütze rumsteht), warum dann über die nächsten 10-25 Jahre ein komplett auf Individualverkehr ausgerichtetes "Netz" aufbauen bzw. ausbauen (Ladeinfrastruktur, Autoproduktion, Verkehrsnetz usw)?

Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller diesen "Zwischenschritt" zu überspringen? Also jetzt nicht die bestehenden Fahrzeuge elektrifizieren, die zb. 20-30kWh auf 100KM brauchen, und alles (Akkus, Ladeinfrastruktur usw) darauf auszurichten, sondern direkt auf eine Mobilität abzuzielen, die später sowieso unumgänglich sein wird, und direkt auf deren Ansprüche schon heute hinarbeiten?

Also jetzt schon zb. das Konzept "Massentransport" (Busse und Bahn) dahingehend zu überarbeiten, das es attraktiver wird. Kleinstfahrzeuge (Kleinst-E-Autos, E-Roller, E-Bikes usw) jetzt schon mehr zu fördern, als die auf klassischen Modellen basierenden "konvertierten" E-Autos? Dann bräuchten wir zb. erst gar keine 85-100kWh-Akkus zu entwickeln (und wenn dann für Lastkraftwagen, und nicht für Personenkraftwagen), oder Ladesäulen bzw. auch deren Infrastruktur, die 100kWh in 30 oder 15 Minuten in einen Akku pumpen können.

Gerade der Wechsel des Antriebskonzeptes, also vom Verbrenner zum E-Antrieb, bietet sich ja förmlich dazu an, direkt das komplette Konzept zu überdenken. Spätestens wenn andere "Big-Player" (Apple, Google, Microsoft usw) mit richtig fetter Geldbörse, auf die Idee kommen hier mal massiv mitzumischen, dann denke ich wird es hier bzgl. neuer Konzepte deutlich schneller vorwärts gehen, als es für die/unsere alteingesessene Automobilindustrie überhaupt noch möglich ist, darauf zu reagieren.

Wie gesagt, aus Asien kommend gibt es aktuell zb. sehr viele verschiedene Kleinstfahrzeuge. Nur mal ein paar Beispiele die es aktuell auf ebay gibt:
E-Auto GERKU E-Cargo NEU - 65km/h
E-Auto „E-Baron Luxus“ 2 oder 4-Sitzer NEU - Auch als Containerpreis verfugbar  | eBay
Trivelo E-milio Elektro-Leichtkraftfahrzeug Scooter Elektroauto Kabinenroller  | eBay
Elektroauto Jonway - Zap   | eBay
E-Auto "E-CROWN LUXUS" Elektro-Leichtkraftfahrzeug NEU
http://www.ebay.de/itm/E-Auto-E-DUK...288200?hash=item3d424c1808:g:7yQAAOSw0UdXuymr
http://www.ebay.de/itm/E-Auto-E-KIN...284002?hash=item3d424c07a2:g:K1AAAOSwsW9Yzt4V
http://www.ebay.de/itm/E-Auto-NEU-E...278457?hash=item3d424bf1f9:g:XwoAAOSw0UdXuyZg

Jetzt such mal entsprechende Produkte aus Deutschland. Das könnte ich jetzt mit E-Rollern (von 6KM/h bis über 100KM/h) wiederholen, genauso mit E-Motorrädern, und ganz besonders mit E-Bikes/Pedelecs/Super-Pedelecs bis 100KM/h. Angebote ausländischer Produktion findest du hier ohne Ende, in allen Farben und Formen, und größtenteils wirklich guter Qualität. Aus Deutschland findest du so gut wie nichts (und wenn dann maßlos überteuert).


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Bosch ist uneingeschränkte Referenz und afaik auch Marktführer bei dem entscheidenden Teil der E-Bikes, der Antriebseinheit.
Generell sollte man den Teil nicht unterschätzen. Ja, bei Batterien sind die deutschen Unternehmen etwas hinterher, aber wenn es um die restlichen Komponenten wie z.B. den Motor und die Steuerung geht werden im Zweifelsfall Bosch oder Siemens verbaut. Und natürlich GE(wo auch eine Menge von in DE entsteht), aber tatsächlich selten Chinesisch.
Die meisten "E-Fahrzeuge" wird in Deutschland wahrscheinlich immer noch Linde herstellen, dir sind halt nur nicht für die Straße gemacht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier davon, dass Elektro LKWs nicht genug Reichweite für den Fernverkehr haben. Das stimmt,
> aber Güter gehören im Fernverkehr auch beinahe Ausnahmslos auf die Schiene.
> 
> Wir reden viel zu viel über Elektromobilität, aber das Ziel sollte es doch sein allen Bürgern einen guten Nahverkehr zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit
> niemand mehr ein Auto nehmen muss.



Das wird jetzt seit wie vielen Jahrzehnten gepredigt? Zu Bundesbahnzeiten wurden LKW auf Land- und Bundesstraßen auf Tempo 60 begrenzt um keine unnötige Konkurrenz zur Bahn zu etablieren. Das hat was gebracht? Richtig, nichts.

Die Bahn ist unflexibel, teuer und unpünktlich. Genau die Dinge, auf die die Wirtschaft gerne verzichtet. Leisten können die sich das, weil sie eben nicht mit der Wirtschaft im direkten Kontakt sind, sondern überwiegend über Dritte (Speditionen) ihre Ladung erhalten. Da nützt es wenig immer und immer wieder die gleiche Utopie zu wiederholen.

Der ÖPNV steckt in meinen Augen in Deutschland an vielen Ecken noch in den Kinderschuhen. Wenn ich in Hamburg alle 20 Minuten vom Speckgürtel in die Innenstadt mit der S-Bahn fahren kann, nachts nichts mehr fährt und ich in Berlin weiter auf den Bus warten muss weil der gerade angekommene schlicht voll ist, stimmt da so einiges nicht.
Trotzdem wird auch hier immer wieder der ÖPNV als Allheilmittel angepriesen. Klar, von Leuten dies sich selbst chauffieren lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Die Schweiz macht das besser als Deutschland, bei einem weitaus schwierigeren Gelände für Schienen.

Der Vorteil der Straße ist das Just In Time Prinzip, betriebswirtschaftlich sehr schön. Kleine Lager, weniger Mitarbeiter etc
Dafür stehen die LKWs dann alle auf der Autobahn oder auf den Parkplätzen an der Autobahn, welche von der Gesellschaft bezahlt werden. Klar ist das günstiger, aber nicht
für dich. Nur für die Unternehmen. Außerdem haben wir auf dem Rücken der Bahn 2 Weltkriege geführt.
Es ist keine Utopie, es ist möglich.

Ja der ÖPNV, aber du bringst grade noch die besseren Beispiele als negative Beispiele.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier davon, dass Elektro LKWs nicht genug Reichweite für den Fernverkehr haben. Das stimmt,
> aber Güter gehören im Fernverkehr auch beinahe Ausnahmslos auf die Schiene.
> 
> Wir reden viel zu viel über Elektromobilität, aber das Ziel sollte es doch sein allen Bürgern einen guten Nahverkehr zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit
> niemand mehr ein Auto nehmen muss.



Mal sehen wie lange noch, bald kommt die halbe Schiene evt. auf die Straße... 

Teststrecke fur Elektro-LKW mit Oberleitung in Hessen geplant


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Selbes Problem, nur besser für die Umwelt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

ÖPNV setzt eine gewisse Bevölkerungsdichte vorraus um auch nur ökologisch, geschweige denn ökonomisch, Sinn zu ergeben. In einer Großstadt mag das noch funktionieren, aber eben genannte "Speckgürtel" lassen sich Prinzipbedingt nicht hoch getaktet direkt anbinden ohne dabei mehr zu Verschwenden als Individualverkehr.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Das trifft jedenfalls für herkömmlichen ÖPNV zu ja, für eine enge Taktung sagen wir 10 Minuten das ist auf dem Land schon alleine wegen der Personalkosten nicht möglich.
*Aber *die neuen Autonomen Busse mit Platz für 10-20 Leute können hier schon gute Abhilfe schaffen, da sie wenig Energie benötigen und kaum Personalkosten vorhanden sind. Eventuell wäre
auch eine Alternative, günstigere, Eisenbahninfrastruktur eine alternative zum Bus. Des wenn wir wirklich eine Wende schaffen wollen, müssen wir selbst Dörfer mit dichten Takt anbinden.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Schweiz macht das besser als Deutschland, bei einem weitaus schwierigeren Gelände für Schienen.
> 
> Der Vorteil der Straße ist das Just In Time Prinzip, betriebswirtschaftlich sehr schön. Kleine Lager, weniger Mitarbeiter etc
> Dafür stehen die LKWs dann alle auf der Autobahn oder auf den Parkplätzen an der Autobahn, welche von der Gesellschaft bezahlt werden. Klar ist das günstiger, aber nicht
> ...



Nur mal so als Denkanstoß: Du glaubst tatsächlich das *wir alle  *â€‹ diesen von der Politik forcierten Umschwung nicht teuer bezahlen werden?
Davon mal ab verdiene ich meine Brötchen mit LKW-Verkehren
Nicht du oder ich entscheiden wie es weiter geht, sondern die großen Konzerne (Bosch, VW, Mercedes, Siemens usw.) die wirken auf die Politik ein. Die Prognose sieht düster aus: der LKW-Verkehr soll weiter zunehmen. Ob elektrisch oder nicht, die Straßen werden nicht leerer.

Die zwei Weltkriege haben wir "auf dem Rücken der Bahn" geführt weil es schlicht keine ausreichenden Alternativen gab. Zum Beginn der Operation Barbarossa gab es keinen einzigen geeigneten LKW der einen Panzer über größere Strecken hätte transportieren können. Allgemein mangelte es massiv an motorisierten Transportmitteln, primär wurde selbst geschleppt oder von Pferdefuhrwerken schleppen lassen. Ab etwa 1943/44 hat sich das zumindest gebessert, wenn man von einer "Besserung" in dieser Situation sprechen kann. Hinzu kam, das die Straßen je weiter man gen Osten kam, immer bescheidener wurden (was auch auf das Schienennetz zutraf). Die Bahn ist aber immerhin nicht im Schlamm versunken oder festgefroren.
Von der Situation im 1. Wk brauchen wir nicht weiter zu reden. Fahrzeuge wie wir sie heute kennen, steckten noch tief in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Zahlen werden wir so oder so, aber die Bahn ist schneller, sicherer und sauberer. 
Und dein Job ist für mich nicht für Belang, LKWs wird es trotzdem noch geben und es wird neue Jobs geben.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zahlen werden wir so oder so, aber die Bahn ist schneller, sicherer und sauberer.



Das halte ich für ausgemachten Unsinn. Wie erwähnt, wird seit Jahrzehnten behauptet und stimmt durch das weitere behaupten trotzdem nicht. Bei "schneller" musste ich jetzt sogar lachen.

Sauberer mag momentan noch seine Gültigkeit haben, nur wo kommt der Strom her wenn alles elektrisch betrieben wird? Die Bahn hat sämtliche Trends der letzten Jahrzehnte verpennt, sie haben es nicht Mal geschafft alle Strecken zu elektrifizieren. Sicher mag unter verkehrstechnischer Sicht stimmen, nur eben nicht für die Ware selbst. Jeder Umschlag bürgt ein Risiko für Beschädigungen, übrigens auch bei Konzepten wie der RoLa. Schnell ist die Bahn nun wirklich nicht. Sie ist teuer, unpünktlich und unflexibel. Dinge die eine moderne Wirtschaft überhaupt nicht braucht.

Man kann mit dem Saftladen (und das gilt für ganz Europa) noch nicht einmal entspannt in den Urlaub fahren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Der Nachteil ist, dass du warten musst bis der Zug zusammen gestellt und Tagsüber hast du starken Personenverkehr. Für ersteres müssen die Unternehmen halt mal wieder ein paar Lager bauen und für anderes muss man halt das Netz ausbauen.
Sicherer ist im übrigen auch statistisch bewiesen und sauberer gilt selbst bei konventionellen Energieträgern weil du mit nem LKW nie so ne Effizienz haben wirst wie mit einem stehenden Generator der bei optimaler Last laufen kann.
Klar, sind Umschläge ein Risiko, aber die Bahn selbst ist dafür sicherer. Muss man gucken wie sich das in Waage hält. Aber sonst brauchen wir halt Unternehmen mit eigenen Gleis Anschluss und große Logistikcenter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Kurze Aufstellung zum Stromverbrauch:
> Aktuell hat es in D 45'000'000 Autos (nur PKW)
> Gehen wir davon aus jedes Auto Tankt einmal in der Woche.
> Das wären 45'000'000 * 52 Wochen = 2'340'000'000 Betankungen pro Jahr.
> ...



Die Rechnung liegt etwas hoch, viele Autos tanken deutlich seltener. Wenn über den Mineralölverbrauch in Deutschland geht landet man bei um die 20% Mehrverbrauch an Strom für alle KFZ inklusive LKW. Das ist für sich genommen durchaus zu schaffen. Nur: Damit es sich ökologisch lohnt, muss das aus erneuerbaren kommen. Also 120% des heutigen Stromverbrauchs regenerativ herstellen. Im Moment haben wir knapp über 30% und um dahin zu kommen haben wir 20 Jahre gebraucht. Die 20 Jahre, in denen wir die besten und am leichtesten auszunutzenden Standorte priorisiert haben. Trotz immer billiger Technik werden die nächsten 30% nicht leichter, sondern eher schwerer werden. Und die 30% danach noch schwerer, weil wir bei denen auch deutlich in Netzregeltechnik zusätzlich investieren müssen. Und danach kommen die richtig schweren 30%. Und wir haben für dieses Vorhaben eigentlich keine 60, sondern allenfalls 30 Jahre Zeit - und anstatt dieses Problem schnellstmöglich anzugehen, subventionieren wir Autohersteller 

Solange wir es nicht gelöst haben, lohnen sich E-Autos ökologisch jedenfalls nur da, wo Verbrenner richtig, richtig schlecht, aber Straßenfahrzeuge nunmal unvermeidbar sind - der Escooter ist da tatsächlich ein gutes Beispiel, ÖPNV wäre ein anderer. E-PKW sind es definitiv nicht.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dagegen wären die Kosten zusätzlich an jeden Tiefgeragenplatz eine Ladestation zu bauen minimal.
> Zum Vergleich gab es hunderttausende Parkuhren. Die sind nicht billiger als eine Steckdose, denn strom liegt überall.



Drehstrom liegt mitnichten überall, von 100-kW-Leitungen zum nachtanken ganz zu schweigen.



> - Akkuentwicklung[/B]
> Vom Bleiakku zu heutigen Metallparungen ist extrem viel passiert und es geht weiter.




Ja, seitdem ist viel passiert. Zumindest was die Leistung angeht. Von der Anzahl her kann man die Schritte an einer Hand abzählen. Als Chirurg in Vorrente. Guck dir lieber an, was seit der Großserienreife der Lithium-Ionen-Technik (~4-5 Jahre nach den ersten Endkundenprodukten, also Mitte bis Ende der 90er) so erzielt wurde. Fast gar nichts.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre das einfachste auf kurze Sicht, der Umstieg auf LPG.
> Es erzeugt deutlich weniger Schadstoffe als Benzin und Diesel, hat eine höhere Oktanzahl was gut für Ottomotoren ist und ist günstig, da es ein Nebenprodukt von der Erdölförderung sowie Aufbereitung ist.
> Es ist eigentlich eine Schande, dass es trotzdem noch größtenteils einfach so verbrannt wird.
> 
> ...



Die Vorteile gelten nicht nur für LPG, sondern eigentlich fast noch mehr normales Erdgas. Der Druck ist kein großes Problem und das existierende Verteiler- und Speichersystem ein gigantischer Vorteil. (Nicht desto trotz ist es eine Schande, was für Mengen an Propan, Butan und schwerer weiterhin abgefackelt werden. Aufgrund der Lage der Produktionsgebiete ließe sich das Zeug ohne all zu große Infrastrukturinvestitionen hervorragend für den Schiffsverkehr nutzen)




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nur noch ein Paar Anmerkungen:
> Als ich 2014, bedingt durch notwendiges weites Fahren zur Arbeit, meinen Euro 5 Diesel kaufte, bekam ich einen dicken Steuervorteil ("sauberes" Euro 5 Fahrzeug) für die Kiste. Jetzt Plötzlich ist der Wagen nur noch Müll? Sorry. Das grenzt an Enteignung. Die ganze Diskussion um Diesel-PKW ist dermaßen emotional aufgeladen und wird primär durch Umweltverbände befeuert.



Müll war der Wagen schon damals und die Umweltverbände haben da auch drauf hingewiesen. Wenn du ihnen zugehört hättest, anstatt "Emotionalität" vorzuwerfen, dann hättest du einen Fehler vermeiden können - zumindest wenn dir ein sauberes Fahrzeug wichtig war. Wenn du die Kaufentscheidung nur aus Preisgründen getroffen hast, um Subventionen abzugreifen: Hey, Plan bis auf weitere geglückt. Wo liegt das Problem? Möglicherweise werden die Subventionen in Zukunft zurückgeschraubt, aber dieses Risiko sollte einem klar sein, wenn man sich von der Allegemeinheit aushalten lassen will.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Rein aus der Umweltsicht schon. Nur wie gesagt, im Gegensatz zu LPG herrscht bei CNG ein deutlich höherer Druck. Das heißt, du schleppst einen Tank mit dir rum, der deutlich schwerer ist als bei LPG und auch noch weniger Volumen hat.



Moderner Verbundspeichertanks sind ziemlich leicht auch brauchen auch keine zusätzliche Wartung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alles spannende Aspekte, aber zurück zum Thema. Wird sich so ein Laster durchsetzen, ich denke an Handwerker, Logistikbetriebe, Großfamilien und wie wird unsere Autoindustrie sich entwickeln? Es gibt so viele neue Startup Firmen, die ihre gesamte Fertigung von vorn herein auf Elektrofahrzeuge ausrichten. Die großen Autohersteller versuchen dagegen Krampfhaft den Spagat, in einer Karosserie sowohl Verbrenner als auch Elektroantriebe unter zu bringen. Das geht meiner Meinung nach in die Hose.



Die Startups spielen dabei gar keine Rolle. Denen fehlt das Know-How bei Fahrwerk, Karosserie, Sicherheit, Komfort,... um in etablierte Geschäftsfelder der Großen eindringen zu können. Umgekehrt kaufen die Start-Ups Motoren, Batterien & Co auch nur zu. Damit können die Großen jederzeit anfangen, wenn sie Bedarf sehen. Spezialisierte Karosserien sind auch kein Bonuspunkt. Mercedes baut seit 97 ein Auto, dass für Akkus im Unterboden vorbereitet ist. Bei Transportern arbeiten alle nur mit Kästen unter der Ladefläche, Elektromotoren brauchen keine besonders aufwendigen Vorbereitungen, etc.. Der einzige Nachteil der heutigen Misch-Konstruktionen tritt ausschließlich bei PKW auf: Ein leichter Verlust von Kofferraumvolumen, weil Verbrenner mehr Platz für den Motor und weniger für den Energiespeicher brauchen, man bei den bisher als Basis genommenen, frontgetriebenen Kleinwagen aber auch nicht einfach die Positionen tauschen kann. So hat man dann bei E-Umbau vergleichsweise entspannte Einbauverhältnisse vorne/spart sich jeglichen Anpassungsaufwand und hinten wird es etwas enger. Aber genau das dürfte der E-Autos-sind-geil-weil-PKW-dienen-ja-nur-Einkaufswagen-die-die-Innenstädte-zuparken-und-brauchen-keine-Reichweite-Fraktion ja egal sein. 3 Gucci Taschen werden schon noch reinpassen.

Aber zurück zum Laste: Für größere Firmen mit eigener Flotte für Innenstädte ist das Konzept einfach optimal, also vor allem für Lieferfirmen. Die bislang dafür eingesetzten Sprinter und VW-Busse sind schlicht miserabel für den Einsatz geeignet. Aber dieser Kreis ist kleiner, als suggeriert. Die meisten Handwerker sind unserer App-und-Autobahn-Welt darauf angewiesen, großräumig Aufträge an Land zu ziehen und haben eine Reichweite von 150 bis 200 km. Bei zwei Terminen also schnell mal 500+ km, ehe man wieder zu Firmengelände und Lademöglichkeit zurückkehrt. Logistikbetriebe nutzen Sprinter & Co als Schnelllaster auf der Langstrecke - mit Elektro unmöglich, solange es kein Oberleitungsnetz gibt. Und Großfamilien legen meist Wert auf Komfort und können mit den spartanischen Kisten gar nichts anfangen, ganz abgesehen davon dass auch hier Reichweite bis in alle Freizeitparks ein MUss ist.




Olstyle schrieb:


> ÖPNV setzt eine gewisse Bevölkerungsdichte vorraus um auch nur ökologisch, geschweige denn ökonomisch, Sinn zu ergeben. In einer Großstadt mag das noch funktionieren, aber eben genannte "Speckgürtel" lassen sich Prinzipbedingt nicht hoch getaktet direkt anbinden ohne dabei mehr zu Verschwenden als Individualverkehr.



>50% der Deutschen leben in einer Großstadt und die Speckgürtel würden sich sehr wohl ökonomisch und vor allem ökologisch sinnvoll anbinden, wenn man größtenteils auf Autos verzichtet. Das Problem ist aber, dass die Politik den ÖPNV nach Gewinn und Nachfrage ausbaut, nicht nach System. Das heißt wenn überhaupt ein neues Gebiet erschlossen wird, dann mit 2-h-Takt. Und wenn der nicht genutzt wird, weil niemand 2 h wartet, wenn er ein Auto hat, dann wird wieder eingestellt. Mit <5% Marktanteil kann ein ÖPNV aber nicht funktionieren, erst recht nicht wenn er Geld einsparen muss um den Bau von Einfallstraßen und Parkplätzen für Individualverkehr zu finanzieren. Würde man die gleichen Gebiete dagegen mit dem Ziel erschließen, 80% Abdeckung zu erreichen und dafür einen 10 min Takt mit Querverbindungen installieren, dann würden die Angebote auch angenommen werden. Zumindest wenn die Gesamtkosten von ÖPNV und IPNV gleichmäßig umgelegt werden. Bislang ist es ja so, dass ein Großteil der IPNV-Kosten (Infrastruktur, Umweltverschmutzung, Gesundheitskosten, Platzverbrauch, Verlust von Lebensqualität und Immobilienwerten,...) von der Gesellschaft getragen wird, während ÖPNV trotz direkter Subventionen mit hohen Fahrpreisen verbunden ist, weil zum Beispiel die geschaffenen und benötigten Arbeitsplätze mit schweine hohen Abgaben belastet sind - im Gegensatz zum Verbrauch von Diesel.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2017)

Wir dürfen dabei halt keine Kosten scheuen, es geht nicht anders. 

Außerdem müssen wir uns von den zu großen PKWs verabschieden. Für viele wäre so etwas wie ein
Renault Twizy schon optimal. 80km/h, 100km Reichweite, 2 Personen und 3-4h Ladezeit an ner 230V Leitung. Das macht auch die Ladeinfrastruktur einfacher.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Auf CO2 Schleudern ordentlich Steuern drauf und fertig.
Alles, was mehr als 100g zieht, muss weh tun. Alles was mehr als 150g zieht muss richtig schmerzen.
Und alles, was über 180g liegt muss so teuer werden, dass sich das keiner mehr kauft.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf CO2 Schleudern ordentlich Steuern drauf und fertig.


Sicher dass du in dem Fall nicht *N*O2 meinst? Denn bei der Berechnung der Steuer fließt der CO2-Austoss schon mit ein.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sicher dass du in dem Fall nicht *N*O2 meinst? Denn bei der Berechnung der Steuer fließt der CO2-Austoss schon mit ein.



Ich meine auch Feinstaub, aber wir wissen ja, was Merkel bei der EU durchgesetzt hat, wie die CO2 Steuer aussieht. Von daher mal praxisnahe Fakten.
Die CO2 Angaben der Autohersteller ist doch genauso geschönt wie die Durchschnittsverbrauch.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Moderner Verbundspeichertanks* sind ziemlich leicht auch brauchen auch keine zusätzliche Wartung.



Was aber höhere Herstellkosten und somit Gesamtkosten bedeutet.
Wartung benötigt nicht der Tank an sich sondern das Zufuhr- und Verteilungssystem am Motor.

Außerdem ist die LPG Infrastruktur deutlich weiter ausgebaut als bei CNG.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CO2 Angaben der Autohersteller ist doch genauso geschönt wie die Durchschnittsverbrauch.


Der CO2 Ausstoß ist ja auch direkt proportional zum Spritverbrauch. Das hat nichts mit Abgasbehandlung zu tun sondern ist einfach das Ergebnis einer Verbrennung. Das Verhältnis bekommt man dort nur geändert wenn man den Kraftstoff ändert.
Und generell ist die CO2 Diskussion einfach nur ein Versuch um von NOx abzulenken.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und generell ist die CO2 Diskussion einfach nur ein Versuch um von NOx abzulenken.



Du kannst das auch alles zusammenrechnen.
Spielt an sich nicht die Rolle. Fakt ist, dass ein Motor, der ein Kohlenwasserstoffgemisch mit Hilfe der Atmosphäre verbrennt, immer entsprechende Gase erzeugt. Ist ja nicht nur CO2 oder NOx, da gehört auch Wasser mit dazu. Nur dass der Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre viel schneller umgesetzt wird als z.B. CO2 oder andere Verbindungen.
Ich bin eh dafür, dass die Subventionen für den Diesel abgeschafft werden.
Der Diesel muss sich, wie alle anderen Konzepte zur Erzeugung von Energie dem System stellen. Gleiche Abgasgrenzen für alle.
Das Elektroauto muss sich dem genauso stellen. Zero Emission als Aufkleber nützt nichts, wenn der Strom dafür aus Braunkohlekraftwerken kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf CO2 Schleudern ordentlich Steuern drauf und fertig.
> Alles, was mehr als 100g zieht, muss weh tun. Alles was mehr als 150g zieht muss richtig schmerzen.
> Und alles, was über 180g liegt muss so teuer werden, dass sich das keiner mehr kauft.



Die Steuern aufs Auto sind bei Vielfahreren lächerlich im Vergleich zu den Betriebskosten. Mit deinem Vorschlag triffst du vor allem Leute, die ihr Schlachtschiff ohnehin nur gelegentlich brauchen bzw. zu brauchen meinen, aber die ökologisch probelmatischen Verhaltensweisen werden kein bisschen beeinflusst. Dafür musst du das CO2 selbst bzw. den Brennstoff entsprechend besteuern. Waren mal fünf Mark pro Liter in der Diskussion, das ist bei der zwischenzeitlich ins Haus gegangenen Inflation noch viel zu wenig um die gesamtgesellschaftlichen Folgekosten wiederzuspiegeln.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was aber höhere Herstellkosten und somit Gesamtkosten bedeutet.
> Wartung benötigt nicht der Tank an sich sondern das Zufuhr- und Verteilungssystem am Motor.
> 
> Außerdem ist die LPG Infrastruktur deutlich weiter ausgebaut als bei CNG.



Kunststofftanks sollte man, unabhängig vom Gas, schon aus Korrosions- und Gewichtsgründen nehmen. Und so teuer sind die wirklich nicht. Selbst chronisch unterfinanzierte Feuerwehren haben ihre Stahlflaschen für Atemgeräte binnen weniger Jahre ausgetauscht.

Bei der Infrastruktur ist es relativ: Wir haben etwas mehr öffentliche LPG-Tankstellen, aber wir haben ein riesiges CNG-Netz und zahlreiche Großbetriebe, die damit arbeiten. Gerade das Netz würde ich als sehr dickes Pfand werten, wenn es um eine flächendeckende Versorgung geht. Langfristige Extra-Boni: Methan-Brennstoffzellen sind zumindest noch Gegenstand der Forschung und wegen der Interesse im stationären Einsatz steckt auch Geld dahinter. Umgekehrt ist Methan leichter synthetisierbar und gewisse Mengen stehen aus der Biogasproduktion direkt zu Verfügung. Ein CNG-System wäre also hinsichtlich CO2-Neutralität und hinsichtlich effizienzsteigernder Maßnahmen offen. LPG ist eine Sackgasse. (aber immer noch eine um Welten bessere Brückentechnologie im Vergleich zu Diesel)


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (17. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Müll war der Wagen schon damals und die Umweltverbände haben da auch drauf hingewiesen. Wenn du ihnen zugehört hättest, anstatt "Emotionalität" vorzuwerfen, dann hättest du einen Fehler vermeiden können - zumindest wenn dir ein sauberes Fahrzeug wichtig war. Wenn du die Kaufentscheidung nur aus Preisgründen getroffen hast, um Subventionen abzugreifen: Hey, Plan bis auf weitere geglückt. Wo liegt das Problem? Möglicherweise werden die Subventionen in Zukunft zurückgeschraubt, aber dieses Risiko sollte einem klar sein, wenn man sich von der Allegemeinheit aushalten lassen will.



Hättest du verstanden was ich geschrieben habe, wäre der Seitenhieb überflüssig gewesen. Es geht darum, dass solche Fahrzeuge massiv durch Wirtschaft UND Politik gefördert wurden. Jetzt solls das Schlimmste der Welt sein. Wer hierbei nicht kapiert das es bloß um Geldschneiderei und eben NICHT um die Umwelt geht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Aber hey, als Nächstes kommen die Benziner dran. Auch da muss doch irgendwas zu finden sein. So wird jeder bedient.
Und ja, ich habe einen Diesel gekauft weil ich preisgünstig große Strecken fahren musste. Das ich da steuerlich noch nen Bonus bekommen habe, geschenkt. 
Welche sinnvolle Alternative hätten mir denn die Umweltverbände bieten können? Ich sags dir: Keine. Die können immer nur ANDEREN Dinge raten und belehren, vernünftige Lösungen bieten ist nicht so deren Sache. Witzig wirds wenns plötzlich sie selbst betrifft, siehe meine Anmerkung bezüglich der "Umweltfreundlichkeit" von LKW. Tjaja, wer im Biomarkt frisches Obst einkaufen will, wird dieses kaum in der Stadt ohne den LKW erhalten
Im Übrigen muss man Umweltverbänden keine Emotionalität vorwerfen: Wer z.B. ernsthaft klagt um ein Verbot von Dieselfahrzeugen in den Innenstädten zu erreichen, tut dies mit Sicherheit nicht aus rationalen Gründen. Wer holt den Müll? Wer beliefert die nimmersatte Konsumgesellschaft? Wer löscht Feuer? wer repariert Wasserschäden? Wer renoviert Wohnungen? "Dein Job ist mir egal" ist hier Programm. Die o.g. Ausflucht bezüglich der LKW und Busse ist inkonsequent, es geht ausschließlich darum Fahrzeughalter bis 3,5to zu schikanieren.
Niemand würde aus einem Flugzeug steigen ohne Fallschirm - Das ist die o.g. Klage aber im Prinzip.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2017)

> Wer löscht Feuer?


Gefahr im Verzug, alles egal uns betrifft sowas nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (19. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ÖPNV setzt eine gewisse Bevölkerungsdichte  vorraus um auch nur ökologisch, geschweige denn ökonomisch, Sinn zu  ergeben. In einer Großstadt mag das noch funktionieren, aber eben  genannte "Speckgürtel" lassen sich Prinzipbedingt nicht hoch getaktet  direkt anbinden ohne dabei mehr zu Verschwenden als  Individualverkehr.



Wobei der Anteil an Nutzern ebenfalls ein sehr wichtiger Faktor ist. Klar, die  Bevölkerungsdichte in den Teilen der Welt, wo alle 60-90 Sekunden eine Bahn  ankommt, ist überdurchschnittlich hoch. Allerdings dürfte dies dort  auch auf den Anteil der Bevölkerung zutreffen, der solche  Beförderungsmittel nutzt. Bei gleicher Bevölkerungsdichte wäre also auch  bei uns noch einiges "zu holen", egal ob Kernstadt/Großstadt oder  Randgebiet. Es müssten eben mehr Menschen die entsprechenden Mittel  (Busse und Bahn) nutzen, und ihr eigenes Auto einfach mal stehen lassen  (oder gar abschaffen).

Gerade in den Ländern mit relativ hoher  Frequenz bzgl. öffentlicher Beförderungsmittel ist das Auto um Welten  nicht so sehr ein "Statussymbol" wie bei uns - nicht zuletzt auch aufgrund des Einkommens. Entsprechend gering ist  dort sehr oft der Anteil an Menschen, die überhaupt ein eigenes Auto  haben. Und entsprechend hoch ist der Anteil an willigen ÖPNV-Nutzern in  der Bevölkerung.


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nicht du oder ich entscheiden wie es weiter  geht, sondern die großen Konzerne (Bosch, VW, Mercedes, Siemens usw.)  die wirken auf die Politik ein.


Naja, das ist so gesehen  nicht korrekt. "Wir" entscheiden durch unsere Nutzung/unseren Konsum,  wohin die Reise geht. Die Hersteller sind hierbei der unzuverlässigste  Faktor, denn wenn es nach denen geht, würden wir 2100 noch Verbrenner  fahren (einfach weil deren Verdienst damit am höchsten, und nötige  Investitionen am geringsten sind/wären). Und die Politik bestimmen  eigentlich auch wir. Die sollte aber eigentlich nur die  Rahmenbedingungen definieren. Leider ist es (bei uns) aber so, das durch  die enge "Verknüpfung" mit der Industrie eine Befangenheit besteht. Ich  erspare mir an der Stelle das Aufzählen von Beispielen, zufällig sind  davon gerade ausreichend in den Medien.

Mit Hersteller und Politik wird mMn immer dann argumentiert, wenn man sich (als Bürger/Konsument) sein eigenes Versagen/Unvermögen nicht ein eingestehen will.^^


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> E-PKW sind es definitiv nicht.


Ökologisch/umwelttechnisch nicht der wichtigste Punkt, da stimme ich dir  zu, aber dennoch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Bloß weil wir an anderer  Stelle noch mehr Müll in die Umwelt pumpen, ist die Mobilität nicht  automatisch unwichtig. Und was ist mit den sekundären Auswirkungen?

Zum  einen ist das Auto des Deutschen liebstes Spielzeug. Veränderungen hier  werden am stärksten wahrgenommen. Wer sich ein E-Auto kauft, muß seine  Mobilität zumindest etwas anpassen. Er mag also nicht zwangsweise  mitbekommen wie ineffizient sein Verbrenner die letzten 30 Jahre war,  aber er wird ab jetzt bzgl. Verbrauch sensibilisiert. Wieviele kWh gehen  in meinen Akku, wie weit komme ich damit, wo ist die nächste Ladesäule.  Und nicht einfach nur "ich tanke immer für 50 o. 150€/Monat".

Ebenso  wird er zwangsweise auch für die sekundären Bereiche sensibilisiert.  Woher kommt mein Strom eigentlich, und wie wird er verteilt? Strom  verbrauch nicht nur sein Auto, sondern auch sein Haushalt. Entsprechend  findet hier evtl. auch ein Umdenken, zumindest aber eine  Sensibilisierung statt. Vielleicht doch lieber ein A+++ statt nur A+  Gerät, muß das Wasser in der Dusche wirklich laufen wenn ich mich gerade  einseife usw.

Ich denke dass die Individual-Mobilität, auch wenn  sie über kurz oder lang eh verschwinden wird, auch ein sehr wichtiger  Faktor ist. Wer mit dem Thema E-Auto in Verbindung/Berührung kommt, der  macht sich auch eher mal Gedanken um andere Optionen. Ähnlich den  Energiesparlampen damals. Keine "Sau" hat sich dafür interessiert  wieviel Strom er mit Licht verballert. Aber als plötzlich diese  Energiesparlampen im Gespräch waren, da wollte fast jeder mitreden.  Genau wie beim Standby-Verbrauch. Früher mal zweistellige Watt-Beträge,  heute sind es (in der Regel) nur noch 0,5W oder so. Was einem früher  komplett egal war, kann heute schon kaufentscheidend sein.

Und  das Thema E-Auto hat mittlerweile ja schon viele Menschen zum nachdenken  gebracht, selbst wenn sie noch keines haben (oder auch nicht vorhaben  so schnell eines zu kaufen). Und nun schaue man sich mal die Besitzer  solcher Fahrzeuge an. Sehr oft war der ökologische Aspekt gar nicht  kaufentscheidend (höchstens als Alibi). Aber mit dem Auto kam eben auch ein Umdenken, und  plötzlich kennen sich viele mit Effizienz, Erneuerbaren-Energien usw.  aus, die sich vorher gar nicht dafür interessiert haben.

In der  Statistik macht die Mobilität vielleicht 20% (?) vom Endenergieverbrauch  aus. Aber in der Realität fühlen sich diese 20% für die meisten  "Autofahrer" nach deutlich mehr an. Daher denke ich, dass die  E-Mobilität (E-Autos) ein sehr wichtiger Faktor - wenn nicht sogar der  wichtigste Faktor - ist, wenn um darum geht ein Umdenken bei den  Menschen herbeizuführen.


----------



## Adam_West (21. August 2017)

Mosbach: Brand bei Elektro-Transportern der Post - FOCUS Online

xD


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Vermutlich hat einer sein Samsung Note 7 im Fahrzeug vergessen.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Mosbach: Brand bei Elektro-Transportern der Post - FOCUS Online
> 
> xD




Den Artikel durchgelesen hast du dir aber nicht, oder? Ich zitiere mal: "Brände von Elektrofahrzeugen sind im Vergleich zu Bränden bei Benzinfahrzeugen relativ selten..."
Ohne jetzt zu wissen, ob das stimmt (wobei Focus ja eher für "Fake-News" aus der anderen Richtung bekannt ist...), würde ich z.B. von einem Konstruktionsfehler oder einem liegengebliebenem Note 7 nicht auf die Untauglichkeit als Lieferfahrzeug der Post schließen. Vor allem bezogen auf Elektrofahrzeuge im Allgemeinen.
Ansonsten müsste man ja auch Benzinern jegliche Alltagstauglichkeit absprechen. Kann mich da spontan an den Porsche erinnern, ich meine es war der GT3?

Wie auch immer, die ganze Geschichte zeigt doch prima, was falsch läuft. Es gibt einen immer größeren Markt für Elektrofahrzeuge (anders ist die Nachfrage hier nicht zu interpretieren) und die deutschen Hersteller schummeln und betrügen lieber, als sich für die Zukunft zu rüsten. Als Laie würde ich vermuten, dass Produkte von vorgestern irgendwann teurer werden, als ein wenig Entwicklungsarbeit zu leisten, dass man mächtig auf die Fresse fliegen wird wenn die Konkurrenz links und rechts überholt und man sich spätestens dann das Argument "ARBEITSPLÄTZE!!!11111!11!1" in die Haare schmieren kann, wenn international niemand mehr deutsche Autos kauft... aber hey, Quartalszahlen!!!1111

Und wenn ich mir die Blechlawine angucke, die hier täglich nach Frankfurt rein und wieder raus rollt angucke, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass mindestens 95% der Pendler entweder auf den ÖPNV umsteigen könnten oder ein Elektrofahrzeug, dass man eben alle paar Tage mal über Nacht daheim ins Netz hängt, vollkommen ausreichen würde. Oder im Idealfall am Wochenende tagsüber, mit Strom vom Dach. Irgendwann...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Hättest du verstanden was ich geschrieben habe, ...
> Welche sinnvolle Alternative hätten mir denn die Umweltverbände bieten können? Ich sags dir: Keine. Die können immer nur ANDEREN Dinge raten und belehren, vernünftige Lösungen bieten ist nicht so deren Sache. Witzig wirds wenns plötzlich sie selbst betrifft, siehe meine Anmerkung bezüglich der "Umweltfreundlichkeit" von LKW. Tjaja, wer im Biomarkt frisches Obst einkaufen will, wird dieses kaum in der Stadt ohne den LKW erhalten
> Im Übrigen muss man Umweltverbänden keine Emotionalität vorwerfen: Wer z.B. ernsthaft klagt um ein Verbot von Dieselfahrzeugen in den Innenstädten zu erreichen, tut dies mit Sicherheit nicht aus rationalen Gründen. Wer holt den Müll? Wer beliefert die nimmersatte Konsumgesellschaft? Wer löscht Feuer? wer repariert Wasserschäden? Wer renoviert Wohnungen? "Dein Job ist mir egal" ist hier Programm. Die o.g. Ausflucht bezüglich der LKW und Busse ist inkonsequent, es geht ausschließlich darum Fahrzeughalter bis 3,5to zu schikanieren.
> Niemand würde aus einem Flugzeug steigen ohne Fallschirm - Das ist die o.g. Klage aber im Prinzip.



Die Klagen richten sich gegen Fahrzeuge, die geltende Abgasgrenzwerte im massiv überschreiten - was zufällig bei diversen, wesentlich härter kontrollierten Nutzfahrzeugen nicht der Fall ist.
Aber hey: Anderen mangelnde Lesekompetenz vorwerfen erspart Inhalte.

Alternativen aus Sicher der Umweltverbände ist es übrigens Fahrten zu vermeiden oder die Bahn zu nehmen. Das ist nicht immer ganz so angenehm, aber der Unterschied zwischen Umdenken und grün umlackieren.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Ökologisch/umwelttechnisch nicht der wichtigste Punkt, da stimme ich dir  zu, aber dennoch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Bloß weil wir an anderer  Stelle noch mehr Müll in die Umwelt pumpen, ist die Mobilität nicht  automatisch unwichtig. Und was ist mit den sekundären Auswirkungen?



Zum ist das ewige "an anderer Stelle heißt nicht..."-Argument null und nichtig, solange die Anstrengungen an aller Stelle auffaddiert und irgendwann ein "genug" drauf geklatscht wird. E-Autos gehen aber eben zulasten anderer Investitionen in Klima- und zum Teil sogar Umweltschutz. Umgekehrt bringen sie ziemlich wenig, ich habe sie aus gutem Grund nicht als "unwichtig" sondern als "nicht lohnend" deklariert. Private E-PKW brauchen eine pro gefahrenen Kilometer aufwendige Infrastruktur, die sparen in Ermangelung vor Ort nutzbarer Überschüsse kaum CO2 im Betrieb ein und sie werden aufgrund der mangelhaften Fahrleistungen oft nur als zusätzlicher Wagen in Betracht gezogen, verursachen also jede Menge extra Belastungen beim Bau.



> Zum  einen ist das Auto des Deutschen liebstes Spielzeug. Veränderungen hier  werden am stärksten wahrgenommen.



Und das ist jetzt ein Argument FÜR E-Autos? Das bedeutet nichts weiter, als das jeder Nachteil hier dreimal auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird und entweder aufwendig kompensiert werden muss oder als ganz großer Verzicht wahrgenommen, für den man im Gegenzug an anderer Stelle kein bißchen mehr zurücksteckt. So nach dem Motto "wenn ich schon mit mieser Elektroreichweite leben muss, dann will ich wenigstens weiterhin mitm 2,5 tonner mein Brötchen holen fahren und es dann unterm Heizpilz auf der Teak-Veranda essen"

Wer sich ein E-Auto kauft, muß seine  Mobilität zumindest etwas anpassen. Er mag also nicht zwangsweise  mitbekommen wie ineffizient sein Verbrenner die letzten 30 Jahre war,  aber er wird ab jetzt bzgl. Verbrauch sensibilisiert. Wieviele kWh gehen  in meinen Akku, wie weit komme ich damit, wo ist die nächste Ladesäule.  Und nicht einfach nur "ich tanke immer für 50 o. 150€/Monat".



> Ich denke dass die Individual-Mobilität, auch wenn  sie über kurz oder lang eh verschwinden wird, auch ein sehr wichtiger  Faktor ist. Wer mit dem Thema E-Auto in Verbindung/Berührung kommt, der  macht sich auch eher mal Gedanken um andere Optionen.



Umgekehrt: Wer sich keine Gedanken macht, zieht E-Autos gar nicht erst in Betracht. Und in 99% aller Diskussionen, die ich so sehe, denkt jemand, der E-Autos in Betracht zieht, keinen einzigen Schritt weiter. "Ich pendle ja nur 10 km, da reicht die Reichweite". Klar, aber schon mal dran gedacht, 10 km einfach mit dem Rad zu fahren? Nö, die Möglichkeit existiert auch für viele E-Autofreaks nicht. Da geht es eher wieder um das Statussymbol Tesla: "Guck mal, was ich für geile Technik besitzte und ich bin damit auch noch Öko"



> Ähnlich den  Energiesparlampen damals. Keine "Sau" hat sich dafür interessiert  wieviel Strom er mit Licht verballert. Aber als plötzlich diese  Energiesparlampen im Gespräch waren, da wollte fast jeder mitreden.  Genau wie beim Standby-Verbrauch. Früher mal zweistellige Watt-Beträge,  heute sind es (in der Regel) nur noch 0,5W oder so. Was einem früher  komplett egal war, kann heute schon kaufentscheidend sein.



Genaugenommen haben die meisten Leute erst angefangen darüber zu reden, als die EU ineffizientere Leuchtmittel verboten hat. Und dann haben die Leute erstmal zwei Jahre gemeckert. Bevorzugt auf Grundlage von Vorurteilen, die zum Teil 1,5 Jahrzehnte alt waren - aus einer Zeit als Leuchtstofflampen genauso sinnvoll und auch verfügbar waren, sich aber nur ein paar Ökos darüber Gedanken gemacht haben.



> In der  Statistik macht die Mobilität vielleicht 20% (?) vom Endenergieverbrauch  aus. Aber in der Realität fühlen sich diese 20% für die meisten  "Autofahrer" nach deutlich mehr an. Daher denke ich, dass die  E-Mobilität (E-Autos) ein sehr wichtiger Faktor - wenn nicht sogar der  wichtigste Faktor - ist, wenn um darum geht ein Umdenken bei den  Menschen herbeizuführen.



Siehe oben: Ich würde sie im Gegenteil als die größte Bürde bezeichnen. Für den Preis eines E-Autos kannst du auch ebensogut Warmwasser und, je nach Gebäude und Vergleichs-KFZ, auch Heizung auf erneuerbare umstellen. Die haben am Gesamtenergieverbrauch einen weitaus größeren Anteil und verlangen kaum Abstriche => Wenig Abstriche und damit Überzeugungsarbeit nötig, viel Nutzen. E-Autos musst du mit riesem Aufwand schmackhaft machen und dafür alle anderen Maßnahmen liegen lassen und am Ende hast du damit nur die Autoindustrie und die großen Stromkonzerne gerettet. Aber kein Klima und erst recht keine Umwelt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2017)

Machen wir doch einfach mal ein Fallbeispiel von uns und ich denke wir können durchaus als durchschnittliche Familie herhalten.

Auf den ÖPNV kann man ja leider nicht immer setzen, in unseren Fall wären es 1.30h ÖPNV vs 0:30h Auto pro Strecke und auch mit besserer Taktung lässt sich der ÖPNV nicht auf unter 1h drücken, bei einer 40km Strecke (Auto). Also ist der ÖPNV nicht annehmbar.
Nehmen wir einen Benziner verbrauchen wir pro 100km etwa 5l (1,36€/l Super E5), bei einem Stromer etwa 12kw/h (0,26€/kw/h). Also stehen 6,80€/100km (Benziner) gegenüber 3,12€/100km (E Auto).  Andere Preisvorteile des Elektroauto rechne ich nicht ein.
Wir wohnen in einer Wohnung und haben daher keine Steckdose, die Parkplätze an der Straße sind dazu kaum geeignet, aber wir haben einen Parkplatz für etwa 70 Autos wo Platz verfügbar wäre um eine elektronische Ladeinfrastruktur zu etablieren.
Akkus im Bereich von 20kw/h bekommt man selbst mit 230V/16A über Nacht ohne Probleme voll.
Strecken über 100km (ein Weg) sind dieses Jahr noch gar nicht vorgekommen und letztes Jahr nur 2 mal wegen eines Trauerfalls in der Familie. Also keine Regelstrecke, welche die günstigen Stromer nicht schaffen.
Preislich gesehen nehmen wir einfach mal den Smart als Beispiel. Der Verbrenner kostet gut 50% weniger als der Stromer, also etwa 11k€ ggü. 22k€ mit Akku ohne Förderung. 

Probleme:
Die Ladestationen sind derzeit nicht vorhanden, aber man könnte sie schaffen, Probleme wird die Eigentümergemeinschaft machen, die dies abnicken muss. Aber sonst würde sich dieser Parkplatz sogar gut mit Solarzellen überdachen lassen.
Das nächste Problem ist der reine Preis, es ist mir schlicht unverständlich warum Stromer so viel mehr kosten. Wenn wir vom Herstellungspreis Verbrenner=Stromer-Akku ausgehen, dann kommen wir jedenfalls bei Akkus im Bereich von 20kw/h doch nie 
auf einen so hohen Preisunterschied, 30% mehr wegen dem Akku ja, aber doch nie 100%.

Fazit=
Für uns lohnt sich ein Elektroauto nicht, wie auch für die meisten Deutschen. Aber die Probleme sind lösbar, selbst mit heutigen Akku Preisen und heutiger TEchnik.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2017)

Na ja, Busse und Bahnen werden ja gerne von den Autolobbyisten klein gehalten, damit eben die Autos besser verkauft werden.
Deutschland wird nicht ohne Grund als das Autofahrerland gesehen. Auch mit dem Fahrrad bist du auf verlorenem Posten.
Und Autobahnprojekte sind eben Prestige Objekte. Niemand interessiert sich dafür, wenn eine neue Buslinie eingeführt wird.
Gerade in Ballungsgebiete lohnen sich Bus und Bahn und auch im Umkreis solcher Gebietet kann man eine Bahnlinie besser anbinden, damit die Pendler vom Auto wegkommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Machen wir doch einfach mal ein Fallbeispiel von uns und ich denke wir können durchaus als durchschnittliche Familie herhalten.
> 
> Auf den ÖPNV kann man ja leider nicht immer setzen, in unseren Fall wären es 1.30h ÖPNV vs 0:30h Auto pro Strecke und auch mit besserer Taktung lässt sich der ÖPNV nicht auf unter 1h drücken, bei einer 40km Strecke (Auto). Also ist der ÖPNV nicht annehmbar.



Technisch ist <1h problemlos machbar, aber wenn nicht gerade eine Eisenbahntrasse parallel läuft, kannst du das in Deutschland in der Tat vergessen. Das Konzept "Expressbus" wird hier vermutlich 2242 entdeckt...



> Nehmen wir einen Benziner verbrauchen wir pro 100km etwa 5l (1,36€/l Super E5), bei einem Stromer etwa 12kw/h (0,26€/kw/h). Also stehen 6,80€/100km (Benziner) gegenüber 3,12€/100km (E Auto).  Andere Preisvorteile des Elektroauto rechne ich nicht ein.



12 kWh / 100 km sind verdammt niedrig angesetzt. Wenn man sich reale Reichweiten anguckt, würde ich eher mit 20 kWh / 100 km, bei Autos vom Format Tesla mit 30 kWh / 100 km rechnen.



> Wir wohnen in einer Wohnung und haben daher keine Steckdose, die Parkplätze an der Straße sind dazu kaum geeignet, aber wir haben einen Parkplatz für etwa 70 Autos wo Platz verfügbar wäre um eine elektronische Ladeinfrastruktur zu etablieren.
> Akkus im Bereich von 20kw/h bekommt man selbst mit 230V/16A über Nacht ohne Probleme voll. Strecken über 100km (ein Weg) sind dieses Jahr noch gar nicht vorgekommen und letztes Jahr nur 2 mal wegen eines Trauerfalls in der Familie.
> 
> 100 km + 100 km + 20% Reserve + 30% Leistungsverlust & Heizungsmehrverbrauch im Winter = 60 kWh Minimum - und dann müsst ihr für Trauer- und alle anderen Fälle, die sich nur 2 mal im Jahr ereignen, immer noch einen Mietwagen nehmen. Über Nacht laden ist dennoch kein Problem, quasi nirgendwo - zumindest solange wir nur von einzelnen Autos reden. Kaum jemand fährt jeden Tag lange Strecken, so dass er jede Nacht einen 100% Ladevorgang braucht. Kritisch sind zwei Dinge: Nachladen auf Strecken > 1 Reichweite und Laden von vielen Autos gleichzeitig. Vor allem bei Wohnungsbebauung.
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2017)

Deine Expressbusse haben wir schon längst, bei uns den SB50 Düsseldorf<>Haan. 

12kw/h sind niedrig angesetzt, aber das was man z.B. mit einem Smart Forfour schafft. Ein Renault Twizy, wenn man ihn denn als Auto zählt, braucht nur 6. 

Akkus kosten pro kw/h etwa 200€ das nehme ich einfach als Faustpreis. Laut dem Artikel hier sogar nur 145USD.
Volle Ladung | Technology Review


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2017)

Na wenn ihr das habt, dann sollten 40 km in 45 Minuten ja kein Problem sein. Die 145 €/kWh Endkundenpreis glaube ich aber erst, wenn ich sie sehe. Das ist meilenweit unter allen Orientierungsgrößen - genauso wie 6 kWh / 100 km für den Twizzy oder 12 kWh / 100 km für den Forfour. Das wäre ein durchschnittlicher Praxisverbrauch unter den theoretischen Idealvorgaben der Hersteller. Tests berichten dann auch eher von 8 respektive 16 kWh / 100 km. Im Sommer, nur mit dem Tester beladen, meist in der Innenstadt bei sehr niedriger Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Sommer, nur mit dem Tester beladen, meist in der Innenstadt bei sehr niedriger Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.



Und mit abgeschalteter Klimaanlage um Strom zu sparen.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. August 2017)

Vielleicht haben die ja fürs Testen einen versteckten Stromsparmodus um bei Tests zu mogeln. So ähnlich wie bei VW und co.
Heißt, Klima läuft nicht, Tagfahrlicht ist aus, Blinker und Bremslichter werden gedimmt, Servolenkung läuft nur mit halber Leistung...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im  Sommer, nur mit dem Tester beladen, meist in der Innenstadt bei sehr  niedriger Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.


Typische Pendlerbedingungen, als ca. 60% unserer Jahreskilometerleistung



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die 145 €/kWh Endkundenpreis glaube ich aber erst, wenn ich sie sehe.


Die fallen und fallen und fallen: _"...General-Motors-Chefin Mary Barra plauderte aus, GM werde in seinem neuen  Mittelklasse-Elektroauto Bolt Batterien für nur 145 Dollar pro  Kilowattstunde verbauen..."_
Volle Ladung | Technology Review
_"...Evanson fügte noch hinzu, dass die Modulkosten schon jetzt bei unter 190 US-Dollar pro kWh lägen....)_
Die Batteriemodule von Tesla sind gunstiger als du denkst | The Motley Fool Deutschland

Problem ist immer der Unterschied zwischen reinen Herstellkosten incl. Entwicklung und Fabrik, sowie den Ersatzteilkosten, die in der Regel um den Faktor 5-10 höherliegen wegen Logistikaufwand und weil es der einzige Bereich ist, an dem nennenswert Geld zu verdienen ist. Genau darum sagten meine alten Freunde von VW neulich an einem bierseligen Abend, dass das Hauptproblem an der Durchsetzung der E-Fahrzeuge das mangelnde Ersatzteilgeschäft ist. Abgesehen von typischen Verschleißteilen, die eh über den Zubehörhandel kommen, wird der Ersatzteilbedarf dramatisch sinken. Damit wird der deutschen Autoindustrie das Geschäftsmodell kaputt gemacht.

Elektroautos würden darum verstärkt in Best Cost Countries wie aktuell der Ukraine gefertigt werden. Für den Deutschen Wirtschaftsraum wäre der Wechsel fatal. Nicht nur Fabrikarbeit würde massiv eingegrenzt, ebenso Arbeitsplätze bei Händlern und Werkstätten. E-Fahrzeuge werden in wenigen Jahren über Amazon vertrieben werden, so die Vision.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die ja fürs Testen einen  versteckten Stromsparmodus um bei Tests zu mogeln. So ähnlich wie bei VW  und co.


Lies Dir doch einfach die StVZO (Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung) § 47  durch zur Abgasmessung durch. Bevor Du immer gleich "Betrug" schreist, versteh duch einfach, was ein Zyklus bedeutet, wie man mit Schwungmassenklassen Toleranzen ausnutzt und frage Dich, warum es immer ein minimal Fahrzeug im Angebot gib, was niemand kauft, aber den Durchschnittsverbrauch aus Maximal Fahrzeug und Minimalfahrzeug massiv senkt

StVZO - Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung

...


----------



## xNeo92x (25. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Typische Pendlerbedingungen, als ca. 60% unserer Jahreskilometerleistung


Wieso steh ich als Zitierter? Das hab ich nicht geschrieben


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2017)

@iU 
Den selben Artikel hab ich kurz vorher auch schon gepostet  

Mal sehen ob wir es jedenfalls schaffen den Strombedarf fürs pendeln in einigen Jahren selbst zu erzeugen...


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2017)

Die Theorie mit den Ersatzteilen höre ich hier im Forum regelmäßig, so richtig erklären konnte sie aber noch niemand. 
Denn wenn eins eigentlich immer hält ist es der Antrieb. Was irgendwann nachgibt ist das Fahrwerk und diverse Elektronik Spielereien. Beides aber Dinge die durch E-Antrieb nicht entlastet werden.
Bleibt der Ölwechsel, aber auch ein E-Motor kommt nicht ohne schmierung aus (und vom Ölpreis sieht der OEM keinen Cent).


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bleibt der Ölwechsel, aber auch ein E-Motor kommt nicht ohne schmierung aus (und vom Ölpreis sieht der OEM keinen Cent).


Na so viel Schmiermittel ist ja nun nicht in den paar Lagern.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2017)

Wie schön dass mein Post noch etwas länger ist als der zitierte Teil.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Theorie mit den Ersatzteilen höre ich hier im Forum regelmäßig, so richtig erklären konnte sie aber noch niemand.


Wer in der Autoindustrie arbeitet, kennt oft die Herstellkosten der eigenen Bauteile. Dazu kommen dann je nach Produkt 0%-25% Gewinn, in der Regel irgendwas um 10% wenn es gut läuft. Wenn wir dann unsere Teile beim Autohändler aus Spass an der Freude mal als Ersatzteil anfragen, dann liegen die Verkaufpreis incl. Steuer bis zum zwanzigfachen das Preise. Dazu muss man aber vieles sehen. Teuer ist immer jede Arbeitsminute. Pro Minute hier imm Land ca. ein Euro, oder anders gesagt, interne Stundensätze liegen schnell im 60,-€ Bereich für einfache Sachbearbeiter. Die Ersatzteil Verkauspreise werden empfindlich höher, sobald man zum EOP (End of Produktion) die eigentliche Serienherstellunfg aufgibt und nur noch in kleinen Losgrößen Ersatzteile herstellt. Da ist schnell mal ein Faktor drei drin. Dann ist der Logistikaufwand riesig, weil kleine Mengen überall hin in die Welt verschifft werden. Im Gegensatz zur hoch effizienten Serienfertigung mit Anlieferung in sinnvollen Containern sind Ersatzteile Stuckgut, einzeln zu lagern, transportiern etc. Dazu schmeißt man viele Ersatzteile weg, weil sie nur beschränkte Lebensdauern haben. Sämtliche Gummiprodukte in der Regel max. ein Jahr oder weniger, weil Gummi unbewegt porös wird, etc. Und zum Schluss soll an Ersatzteilen etwas verdient werden. Darum gibt es auch so viele Fälschungen und Nachbauten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Denn wenn eins eigentlich immer hält ist es der Antrieb. Was irgendwann nachgibt ist das Fahrwerk und diverse Elektronik Spielereien. Beides aber Dinge die durch E-Antrieb nicht entlastet werden.
> Bleibt der Ölwechsel, aber auch ein E-Motor kommt nicht ohne schmierung aus (und vom Ölpreis sieht der OEM keinen Cent).


Unter normalen Bedingungen. Wieviele fahren aber trotzdem, obwohl die rote Öldrucklampe an ist, wie vile tanken einfach mal Benzin in der Diesel, wie oft werden Zahnriemen nicht gewechselt und Motoren werden mit aufsetzenden Ventilen geschrotten. Durchläufer gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr, ein Riss des Zahnriemens ist der Motortod, etc Bei ordentlichen Fahrwerken tauscht man wenn überhauüt mal die Dämpfer und die Radlager. Im normalen Betrieb ist das aber kaum der Fall, Kupplungen hat kein E-Motor Auto, schaltbare Getriebe sind unnötig, und Elektronik wird in der Regel massiv verbessert, weil man neu beginnen kann und nicht wie beim Golf eine Basis aus den siebzigern mitschleppt, die mit jeder Generation nur aufgebläht wird.

E-Motoren werden kugelgelagert, es wirken keine Stöße oder hohen Querkräfte. Da reichen zwei Simmeringe und ein Eierbecher Öl. Du wirst erleben, was passiert, wenn E-Faahrzeuge massiv auf dem Markt sind und Flottenverantwortlich die Gesamtkosten über Lebensdauer vergleichen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Rein technisch gesehen sind LKW PKW meilenweit voraus. Sei es komforttechnisch oder sicherheitstechnisch (ob die Systeme immer aktiv sind ist eine andere Frage) hinzu kommen *noch *Fahrer die viel Erfahrung haben. Leider ist die Technik häufig eher ein Hindernis als Hilfe. Fahr ich mit dem Abstandstempomat auf der A2 Richtung Hannover bin ich irgendwann nur noch mit 50 unterwegs, ergo hilft der Mist weder mir, noch anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, so lange mir nicht die Augen zu fallen.
> Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass viele Speditionen viel Geld in Fahrsicherheitstrainings ihrer Fahrer investieren. Wirklich voll auf die Bremse latschen bei einem 40 Tonner muss man sich auch erst mal trauen.



Nur nützt das Fahrsicherheitstraining nichts, wenn der Fahrer am Laptop Filme schaut (schon mehrmals gesehen) oder nach 12 Stunden einpennt und ungebremst in den nächsten Stau rast. Entsprechende Fälle passieren mehrmals die Woche. 



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nur soviel: Nachschneiden will gelernt sein. Das geht auch schonmal schief und dann fliegt der Mist im günstigsten Fall bei der nächsten Tour über die Autobahn ohne Personen- und Sachschaden. Hierbei handelt es sich definitiv um einen Sicherheitsaspekt. Der Reifen der dann nur noch wenig taugt kommt auf die Liftachse etc. (wohlgemerkt: für den Gesetzgeber ok!)
> Über den Kostenfaktor Reifen brauchen wir sicher nicht zu reden, deswegen wird nachgeschnitten. Reifenplatzer kosten fast immer Geld, entweder Pannendienst oder Autobahnpolizei (Absicherung des Fahrers beim Wechseln des Reifens, beseitigen der Gummifetzen oder Trümmerteile der Schmutzfänger). Hier wird gepokert, auf Kosten der Sicherheit - Ein Grund warum die Diskussion um die Sicherheit im LKW-Verkehr extrem verlogen ist.
> Ich bin kein Physiker, aber ich bezweifle stark das der Reifenverschleiß geringer werden wird. Gebremst werden muss weiterhin, mal sanft, mal Bodenblech.



Allerdings werden im Zweifel dann noch ein paar Autos auf der Spur daneben mitgenommen und die haben die deutlich schlechteren Karten als der LKW-Fahrer. Ist auch diese Woche erst wieder passiert: Lkw-Tank abgerissen: Grosse Menge Diesel ausgelaufen! - TAG24
Hier konnte es gerade noch verhindert werden: Lkw transportiert Sprengstoff auf abgefahrenen Reifen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und mit abgeschalteter Klimaanlage um Strom zu sparen.



Das erstaunlicherweise oft nicht (ich rede von Praxistestern, nicht von den Hersteller-Testbedingungen, die natürlich genauso realitätsfern sind, wie Schadstoffmessungen bei Dieseln), aber eine in Mitteleuropa intelligent geregelte Klima braucht halt auch weniger Strom, als eine Heizung für das gleiche Auto.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Typische Pendlerbedingungen, als ca. 60% unserer Jahreskilometerleistung



Du fährst 60% deiner Kilometer beim sommerlichen Pendeln in der Innenstadt?
So ein Klima möchte ich auch mal haben. Aber nicht so ein Mobilitätsverhalten.
Egal, geantwortet habe ich jedenfalls auf ein Beispiel mit 40 km Entfernung je Richtung. Und das schaffen fast ausschließlich Ruhrpöttler ohne die Stadt zu verlassen und selbst die nehmen oft die Autobahn (oder zumindest hat man das Gefühl, dass sie die alle nehmen), so dass bei solchen Entfernungen eher ein Innenstadtanteil von 20% zu erwarten ist. (2 km aus dem Kaff raus, 32 km auf Land-/mehr-oder-minder-Schnellstraßen und nochmal 6 km von selbigen an den Zielort)



> Die fallen und fallen und fallen: _"...General-Motors-Chefin Mary Barra plauderte aus, GM werde in seinem neuen  Mittelklasse-Elektroauto Bolt Batterien für nur 145 Dollar pro  Kilowattstunde verbauen..."_
> Volle Ladung | Technology Review



Gleiche Quelle zweimal posten != doppelt gesicherte Beweisführung 



> Elektroautos würden darum verstärkt in Best Cost Countries wie aktuell der Ukraine gefertigt werden.



ALLES wofür man keine bestehenden Ressourcen weiterverwenden möchte wird "verstärkt" außerhalb Deutschlands gefertigt.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unter normalen Bedingungen. Wieviele fahren aber trotzdem, obwohl die rote Öldrucklampe an ist, wie vile tanken einfach mal Benzin in der Diesel, wie oft werden Zahnriemen nicht gewechselt und Motoren werden mit aufsetzenden Ventilen geschrotten.



Jeweils: Sehr wenige? Hab genug Mechaniker im familiären Umfeld, um das als primäre Ursachen für Werkstattaufenthalte ausschließen zu können. Mit Ausnahme der Steuerketten bei VWs kleineren TSIs wäre mir seit Ewigkeiten kein Fall mehr bekannt, wo gehäuft Antriebsprobleme die Autos in die Werkstätten getrieben hätten. Elektronik und Fahrwerk sind WEITAUS häufiger ein Grund für Reparaturen und die Masse generiert sich sowieso aus Service (da hier primär geprüft wird: Bei E genauso fällig) und Verschleißteile. Wenn ich als Individualbeispiel mal meine Karre heranziehe, dann wurden da im Laufe der Jahre ungefahr je ein Dutzend elektronischer und elektrischer Komponenten getauscht (und das ist noch ein Vehikel aus dem letzten Jahrtausend, kein modernes Smartphone mit Rädern), ein weiteres halbes Dutzend Werkstattaufenthalte geht auf Kosten von Brems- und Fahrwerksschäden. Dazu kommen Verschleißteile, wobei zu wenig genutzte Bremsscheiben und Bremsbeläge (Rost, Verglasung wegen zu wenig harter Bremsvorgänge) schon mehr Kosten verursacht haben dürften, als der gesamte Ölkreislauf. Die einzigen Kosten (neben Sprit), die ich mir mit einem E-Auto gespart hätte, wären ein neuer Kühler und Auspufferneuerung. Die hätte ich mir aber auch sparen können, wenn man kein Alu-Stahl-Sandwhich respektive Edelstahl verbaut hätte, also die banalsten Korrosionsgrundregeln beachtet. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Autohersteller ähnliche Fehler auch bei E-Autos hinbekommen werden, zumal die Batterien ja zum Teil ebenfalls eine Flüssigkeitskühlung haben.
Weniger sicher bin ich mir, ob auch die Fahrwerke überall an die zusätzlichen 300-400 kg (bei meinen Reichweitenanforderungen eher 600 kg) angepasst werden. Eher würde ich damit rechnen, dass die Fahrwerkskosten noch weiter steigern.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur nützt das Fahrsicherheitstraining nichts, wenn der Fahrer am Laptop Filme schaut (schon mehrmals gesehen) oder nach 12 Stunden einpennt und ungebremst in den nächsten Stau rast. Entsprechende Fälle passieren mehrmals die Woche.



Logisch. 12 Stunden fahren ist verboten (arbeiten übrigens nicht), genau wie aufs Laptop glotzen. Da liegts eben an der Spedition solche Dinge zu unterbinden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings werden im Zweifel dann noch ein paar Autos auf der Spur daneben mitgenommen und die haben die deutlich schlechteren Karten als der LKW-Fahrer. Ist auch diese Woche erst wieder passiert: Lkw-Tank abgerissen: Grosse Menge Diesel ausgelaufen! - TAG24
> Hier konnte es gerade noch verhindert werden: Lkw transportiert Sprengstoff auf abgefahrenen Reifen



Verstehe den Einwand nicht. Nichts Anderes habe ich behauptet. Wer nach jedem LKW-Unfall sofort nach einer Assistenzsystempflicht schreit, gleichzeitig aber das Nachschneiden von Reifen weiterhin erlaubt, führt eine verlogene Debatte ohne tatsächlich Sachkenntnis.
Der Staat erlässt immer mehr sinnlose Vorschriften für den LKW Verkehr, seine Möglichkeiten diese Vorschriften zu kontrollieren werden gleichzeitig aber nicht erhöht. Vergessen viele.

Ist generell aber eher OT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Du fährst 60% deiner Kilometer beim sommerlichen Pendeln in der Innenstadt?..


Das war ein Fehler meinerseits, hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung. Pendler pendelten 2016 durchschnittlich 16,5 km, dass sind gut 3000km im Jahr,
60% pendeln, macht 1800km Anteil auf alle Autofahrer. Mit gut 15.000km Durchschnitt pro Autofahrer liegt der Pendelanteil nur knapp über 10%.
Mist, im Alter wird die Erinnerung getrübt, hätte ich besser vorher recherchieren sollen. 

Wobei mich diese nur 10% jetzt wirklich wundern... 



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> ....gleichzeitig aber das Nachschneiden von  Reifen weiterhin erlaubt, führt eine verlogene Debatte ohne tatsächlich  Sachkenntnis....


Du ziehst Dich zu sehr an einem möglichen technischen Defekt hoch, davon gibt es aber hunderte. Es liegt in der Verantwortung des Fahrers, die
Technik zu überprüfen. Solange nicht jedes Rad eine automatische Luftdruckkontrolle bekommt, jeder Bremsblag nur vom überwachten Profi
eingebaut wird, etc werden Unfälle durch technisches Versagen passieren, leider. Und ja, Assistenzsysteme verändern daran wenig


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. August 2017)

Das Reifen platzen können, ist klar. Nur minimiere ich durch das Nachschneiden nicht gerade diese Gefahr.
Ist gesetzlich sehr einfach geregelt. Schuld ist dann der Fahrer wenns knallt. Ist eben auch eine bequeme Position. Der Sündenbock ist schnell gefunden und das Beste: Die arme Sau kann sich nicht mal wehren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war ein Fehler meinerseits, hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung. Pendler pendelten 2016 durchschnittlich 16,5 km, dass sind gut 3000km im Jahr,
> 60% pendeln, macht 1800km Anteil auf alle Autofahrer. Mit gut 15.000km Durchschnitt pro Autofahrer liegt der Pendelanteil nur knapp über 10%.
> Mist, im Alter wird die Erinnerung getrübt, hätte ich besser vorher recherchieren sollen.
> 
> Wobei mich diese nur 10% jetzt wirklich wundern...



Ich bezog mich eigentlich nur auf die "60% *im Sommer*", aber danke für die informativen Zahlen 
Allerdings hast du dich glaube ich selbst in die Ecke gerechnet: 52 Wochen abzüglich 5 Wochen Urlaub ergibt 470 Hin- und Rückfahrten für Berufspendler, bei 16,5 km Entfernung also 7700 km Pendelverkehr pro Pendler und Jahr. Wenn die 60% an seinem Fahrpensum ausmachen, kommt man auf 13000 km Gesamtstrecke - nicht soweit weg von von den 15000 km.
Allerdings kommen mir die Zahlen alle recht merkwürdig vor. Unter 5 km dürfte hoffentlich die Mehrheit nicht das Auto nehmen, um dann noch auf 16,5 Straßenkilometer Durchschnitt für alle Autopendler zu kommen, bräuchte es in Anbetracht zahlreicher 50-100 km Pendler einen Median von unter 10 km. Das halte ich für zu niedrig angesetzt. Umgekehrt sind 13000 km nicht-Pendelei bei deiner Rechnung viel zu viel für Ausflugs- und Urlaubsverkehr. Glaube nicht dass die paar Vertreter soweit reinschlagen, aber ich kenne niemanden der solche Zahlen ohne Pendeln schafft. (Ich selbst komme trotz Camping-Urlaub und weit verstreuter Verwandtschaft gerade mal auf die Hälfte)

Interessant sind imho aber ohnehin vier nur indirekt verwandte Kriterien:
- Wie groß ist der Anteil von Touren <200 km an allen gefahrenen Kilometern? (= Streckenpotential, dass sich vor Aufbau einer flächendeckenden Lade-Infrastruktur auf E umstellen ließe)
- Wie viele Autobesitzer fahren nie ins Ausland und nie weiter als 600 km oder haben einen Zweitwagen für solche Touren? (= Zahl der Autos, die durch E-Autos ersetzt werden könnte)
- Wie groß ist die Schnittmenge aus beiden größen? (= Kilometer die ohne erhebliche Zusatzinvestitionen tatsächlich elektrisch gefahren werden können)
- Auf wieviele Köpfe verteilt sich diese Summe (= Einsparmenge, auf die der zusätzliche Herstellungsaufwand der E-Autos umgelegt werden muss)

(Und natürlich als Bonusfrage meine liebste: Wieviel bleibt davon noch übrig, wenn man Strecken <10 km abzieht -besser Fahrrad- und mit einem Verkehrsaufkommen von mehr als 200 Fahrern/h im Berufsverkehr -besser ÖPNV- abzieht?)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... ergibt 470 Hin- und Rückfahrten für Berufspendler, bei 16,5 km Entfernung also 7700 km Pendelverkehr pro Pendler und Jahr..


Laut link (ich hätte ihn veröffentlichen sollen) war es die Gesamtstrecke, also hin und her. Es sind im Tag ca. 200 Arbeitstage im Jahr, 
wenn man Urlaub, Feiertage und Krankhei abzieht, so der langfristige Durchschnittswert bei und. Es ging nur um eine grobe Abschätzung.
Ob es nun 10% oder 20% sind, macht den Kohl immer noch nicht fett.

Natürlich nehmen auch unter 5km sehr viele das Auto, gerade im ländlichen Bereich und in Kleinstädten, ohne U-Bahm oder schnelle
Strassenbahnen, gerade mit Kindern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Interessant sind imho aber ohnehin vier nur indirekt verwandte Kriterien:...


Früher saß ich zur Konzeptentwicklung an der Quelle solcher Zahlen, heute leider nicht mehr


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2017)

Der ländliche Bereich wäre aber auch nicht von Fahrverboten betroffen.


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Herstellung von E-Autos ist eben ziemlich aufwendig. (und deswegen auch nicht ökologisch sinnvoll, wenn nur 2*40 km/d * 5 d/w * 48 Arbeitsw/a gefahren werden sollen. Da würde es 10 Jahre dauern, nur um auf ±0 zu kommen - wenn man einen Überschuss an Solar oder Windstrom hat, den man partout nicht anders nutzen kann. Sonst noch länger)



In einem Bericht den ich kürzlich im Ersten/Zweiten gesehen habe, hat man sich diese "Rechnung" genauer angeschaut. Zum einen schneidet ein E-Auto selbst dann im Fahrbetrieb noch deutlich besser bei der Umweltbelastung ab, wenn es mit "Standard-Strom" (nur 1/3 Öko) geladen wird (ich meine es waren 110g vs 160g), zum anderen braucht es - primär aufgrund der Akkuherstellung - "nur" ca. 60.000KM, damit die Bilanz mit dem klassischen Verbrenner gleichziehen kann (sprich, ab 60.000 gefahrenen Kilometern hat das E-Auto den ökologischen Nachteil durch die [Akku-] Herstellung ausgeglichen). 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme der Steuerketten bei VWs  kleineren TSIs wäre mir seit Ewigkeiten kein Fall mehr bekannt, wo  gehäuft Antriebsprobleme die Autos in die Werkstätten getrieben  hätten.


Naja, was genau heißt in die Werkstätten getrieben? Rückrufaktionen? Oder normale Werkstattbesuche?

Der  Kettentrieb macht bei VW (und etwas später auch Audi) seit ca. 25  Jahren überdurchschnittliche Probleme, spätestens seit dem ersten  "strecken" der Wartungsintervalle (primär Ölwechsel natürlich). Durch  falsche Materialwahl und eine nicht optimale Konstruktion kommt es sehr  oft zu erhöhtem Verschleiß (Gleitschienen, Rollen/Spannrollen, Lager)  und zur Kettenlängung. Bei den meisten Modellen wurde, soweit mir  bekannt, dieser "Fehler" nie zugegeben. Ich weiß gerade nicht mal ob das  beim 1,4L der Fall ist (wo es zumindest gehäuft zu "Kulanz"-Reparaturen kam). Auch hat VW und Audi seit ebenfalls sehr vielen  Jahren (auch bis zurück in die 90er, bei den aktuellen/letzten Modellen  weiß ich es gerade nicht) ein Problem mit erhöhtem Ölverbrauch bei  ihren V6 (nicht VR!) und V8-Motoren. Mercedes hatte viele Jahre (10?)  ein konstruktionsbedingtes Problem mit den kleinen Smart-Motoren, nach  ca. 100.000KM ist/war der Benziner ausgelutscht (brauch einen  neuen/überholten Motor).

Aber was machen die Hersteller? Beim  Problem der Kettenlängung zb. wurden u.a. die Toleranzen angepasst, um das  Problem bei Wartungen/Messungen so gut es geht zu verschleiern. Rückruf?  Fehlanzeige. Wer um das Problem nicht weiß, hat beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf  eben Pech gehabt. Bei den V-Motoren wurde zb. (zumindest ein paar Jahre lang, auch hier ist mir der aktuelle Zustand nicht bekannt) ins Handbuch geschrieben,  das 1L Ölverbrauch auf 1000KM ganz normal sei. Mein Cousin fand das nicht normal, und  durfte bei seinem Audi gleich mal 8000€ für die Reparatur bezahlen (ein  kleiner Teil der Kosten wurden auf "Kulanz" übernommen). Auch hier, man  gab die Fehler (afaik bis heute) nicht zu. Gleiches Spiel bei Mercedes  und dem Smart-Motor.

Es gibt eine ganze Menge "Probleme" von  denen man so erstmal nichts mitbekommt, außer man ist Betroffener. Und  selbst dann ist das so eine Sache, da nicht jedes Problem unweigerlich  zu einem Totalausfall führt, sondern auch mal nur zu gesunkener  Leistung, erhöhtem Kraftstoff- oder Öl-Verbrauch usw. Alles Dinge, die  dem Laien nunmal sehr oft gar nicht auffallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> In einem Bericht den ich kürzlich im Ersten/Zweiten gesehen habe, hat man sich diese "Rechnung" genauer angeschaut. Zum einen schneidet ein E-Auto selbst dann im Fahrbetrieb noch deutlich besser bei der Umweltbelastung ab, wenn es mit "Standard-Strom" (nur 1/3 Öko) geladen wird (ich meine es waren 110g vs 160g), zum anderen braucht es - primär aufgrund der Akkuherstellung - "nur" ca. 60.000KM, damit die Bilanz mit dem klassischen Verbrenner gleichziehen kann (sprich, ab 60.000 gefahrenen Kilometern hat das E-Auto den ökologischen Nachteil durch die [Akku-] Herstellung ausgeglichen).



Weißt du noch, was für Autos dieser Rechnung zu Grunde lagen? 60000 km ist zwar immer noch weit von "sinnvoll" entfernt (geladen wird zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch eben nur eingeschränkt mit Öko und 60k mit Kurzstreckenpendelei zu füllen braucht lange), aber deutlich besser als alles was ich bisher gesehen habe. Wenn man Twizzy&Co mit reinnimmt könnte das passen - aber der Deutsche fährt ja nunmal mindestens mit einem X5 zum Brötchenholen, sonst wäre das Problem gar nicht erst so groß.



> Naja, was genau heißt in die Werkstätten getrieben? Rückrufaktionen? Oder normale Werkstattbesuche?



Mittleres: Kostspielige Werkstattaufenthalte (egal ob herstellerbzahlter Rückruf oder kundenbezahlter "oh das tut mir aber leid das auch sie soviel pech haben), die weit über regulären Service hinausgehen und deutlich vor den 250-500 Mm (je nach Fahrweise) fällig werden, die ein sauber konstruierter Verbrennerantriebsstrang eigentlich halten sollte.



> Der  Kettentrieb macht bei VW (und etwas später auch Audi) seit ca. 25  Jahren überdurchschnittliche Probleme, spätestens seit dem ersten  "strecken" der Wartungsintervalle (primär Ölwechsel natürlich). Durch  falsche Materialwahl und eine nicht optimale Konstruktion kommt es sehr  oft zu erhöhtem Verschleiß (Gleitschienen, Rollen/Spannrollen, Lager)  und zur Kettenlängung. Bei den meisten Modellen wurde, soweit mir  bekannt, dieser "Fehler" nie zugegeben. Ich weiß gerade nicht mal ob das  beim 1,4L der Fall ist (wo es zumindest gehäuft zu "Kulanz"-Reparaturen kam). Auch hat VW und Audi seit ebenfalls sehr vielen  Jahren (auch bis zurück in die 90er, bei den aktuellen/letzten Modellen  weiß ich es gerade nicht) ein Problem mit erhöhtem Ölverbrauch bei  ihren V6 (nicht VR!) und V8-Motoren. Mercedes hatte viele Jahre (10?)  ein konstruktionsbedingtes Problem mit den kleinen Smart-Motoren, nach  ca. 100.000KM ist/war der Benziner ausgelutscht (brauch einen  neuen/überholten Motor).
> 
> Aber was machen die Hersteller? Beim  Problem der Kettenlängung zb. wurden u.a. die Toleranzen angepasst, um das  Problem bei Wartungen/Messungen so gut es geht zu verschleiern. Rückruf?  Fehlanzeige. Wer um das Problem nicht weiß, hat beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf  eben Pech gehabt. Bei den V-Motoren wurde zb. (zumindest ein paar Jahre lang, auch hier ist mir der aktuelle Zustand nicht bekannt) ins Handbuch geschrieben,  das 1L Ölverbrauch auf 1000KM ganz normal sei. Mein Cousin fand das nicht normal, und  durfte bei seinem Audi gleich mal 8000€ für die Reparatur bezahlen (ein  kleiner Teil der Kosten wurden auf "Kulanz" übernommen). Auch hier, man  gab die Fehler (afaik bis heute) nicht zu. Gleiches Spiel bei Mercedes  und dem Smart-Motor.
> 
> Es gibt eine ganze Menge "Probleme" von  denen man so erstmal nichts mitbekommt, außer man ist Betroffener. Und  selbst dann ist das so eine Sache, da nicht jedes Problem unweigerlich  zu einem Totalausfall führt, sondern auch mal nur zu gesunkener  Leistung, erhöhtem Kraftstoff- oder Öl-Verbrauch usw. Alles Dinge, die  dem Laien nunmal sehr oft gar nicht auffallen.



VW hat da nie etwas zugegeben, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. VW ist überhaupt ziemlich schlecht im Fehler zugeben, da können schon mal 30-50% "Einzelfälle" auftreten. Ohne Kulanz. 90er Jahre Audi-V6 gabs aber mehrere in meinem Umfeld, das Problem muss später angefangen (ich glaube mich jetzt aber an Berichte von 4 Zylindern aus den späten Nullern zu erinnern, die Öl saufen). Austauschmotor nach 100 Mm wäre dagegen ein wirklich gut passendes Beispiel für Konstruktionsfehler, die man gerne vermeiden könnte. Weißt du, was da die Ursache war und ob ggf. bewusst zu kurzlebig konstruiert wurde (Smart ist ja nicht unbedingt als Kilometerfresser bekannt)? Falls ja wären vergleichbare Sparmaßnahmen ja auch bei E-Autos zu erwarten, interessierteruser ging es bei der Verringerung des Reparaturaufwandes aber eher um schwer vermeidbare Fehler, die aus der Komplexität oder dem Prinzip Verbrennungsmotor resultieren. Da sind die Steuerketten bei VW ein wunderbares Beispiel - komplexe Technik, die man für einen Verbrenner braucht, die man aber vermasselt und den Schaden dann den Kunden überlässt. Wäre mit E-Motor nicht passiert, ist in meinen Augen aber eine ziemlich seltene Ausnahme.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2017)

Ich kann mich bei VW noch an den G Lader erinnern. Die Motoren sind reihenweise abgeraucht, weil das Ding komplett für den Eimer war.
Verschwand dann auch sehr schnell wieder von der Bildfläche und niemand will es am Ende gewesen sein, den gehgypt zu haben.


----------



## INU.ID (16. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weißt du noch, was für Autos dieser Rechnung zu Grunde lagen?


Leider nein. Ich hab auch schon mal kurz versucht nach der Sendung zu googel, in der Hoffnung sie dann auf Youtube zu finden, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr ob es eine eigene Sendung, oder ein Beitrag als Teil einer Sendung war. Ich weiß nur noch dass man den normalen Strommix (afaik 1/3 Öko) und keinen reinen Ökotarif als Berechnungsgrundlage genommen hat, und dass das Ergebnis beim Verbrauch (vs Benziner mit afaik 6L/100KM) ~110g vs ~165g beim CO2 war. Und dass es mit einem Diesel wohl nur eine unwesentliche Änderung (zum "Nachteil" des E-Autos) geben würde. Und eben das beide Fahrzeuge entsprechend ähnlich, und auch keine Kleinwagen waren. Es war also keine Durchschnittsrechnung (aktuelle E-Autos vs Verbrenner), sondern ein explizites Beispiel mit mMn Mittelklasse-Fahrzeugen. Und es war auch nichts zum Vorteil des E-Autos geschönt (deswegen normaler Strom-Mix, und kein Ökotarif). Und es wurde mehrfach darauf hingewiesen dass das Auto an sich kaum einen Unterschied macht, sondern dass der "Nachteil" beim E-Auto durch den Akku entsteht. Ach, und es wurde erwähnt, dass der BMW i3 wohl ausschließlich mit ökologischer Energie gebaut wird, was ihm eine besonders gute Bilanz bescherte.

Allerdings wurde afaik auch nicht auf die unterschiedlichen Wartungen und die damit einhergehenden unterschiedlichen sekundären Umweltbelastungen eingegangen. Aber gut, das wird leider immer ignoriert.^^


> Weißt du, was da die Ursache war und ob ggf. bewusst zu kurzlebig konstruiert wurde (Smart ist ja nicht unbedingt als Kilometerfresser bekannt)?


Da ich meinen Smart seiner Zeit schon mit neuem Motor gekauft hab, musste ich mich in das Thema zum Glück nicht so reinfuchsen. Allerdings habe ich damals von dem Problem gehört, und weil ich es nicht glauben konnte etwas eingelesen. Spekulationen gibt es einige, auch falsche Materialien waren (oft) im Gespräch. Ausschlaggebend soll allerdings die liegende Bauform der Zylinder sein, welche zu ovalen Laufbuchsen führt. Die Motoren verlieren erst langsam (und dann exponentiell) Leistung, und verbrennen dann relativ viel Öl. Allerdings haben ja auch alle Boxermotoren liegende Zylinder, und da zählen einige Modelle zu den robustesten Motoren überhaupt. Daher wird es am Ende wohl doch wieder am Material liegen (oder Konstruktionsfehler wie zu dünner Laufbuchsen bzw. Zylinder).

Man darf aber auch an der Stelle nicht vergessen, der Smart wurde ursprünglich als reines E-Auto konstruiert, und erst nachträglich wurde notdürftig ein Motörchen dafür entwickelt.


> Falls ja wären vergleichbare Sparmaßnahmen ja auch bei E-Autos zu erwarten, interessierteruser ging es bei der Verringerung des Reparaturaufwandes aber eher um schwer vermeidbare Fehler, die aus der Komplexität oder dem Prinzip Verbrennungsmotor resultieren. Da sind die Steuerketten bei VW ein wunderbares Beispiel - komplexe Technik, die man für einen Verbrenner braucht, die man aber vermasselt und den Schaden dann den Kunden überlässt. Wäre mit E-Motor nicht passiert, ist in meinen Augen aber eine ziemlich seltene Ausnahme.


Selten ist gut. Es gibt eine ganze Menge "Problemstellen" bei Verbrennern, die mMn *absichtlich* so in die Fertigung gingen/gehen (weil man so wenig wie möglich investieren will), und von denen die meisten ja auch nicht so schnell zu einem Totalausfall führen. 

Klar, sowas kann im Prinzip auch bei einem E-Auto passieren. Da es hier allerdings um den Faktor X weniger Baugruppen/-teile gibt, ist das Risiko ebenfalls entsprechend geringer. Zumal Elektromotoren und deren Elektronik ja auch nichts neues sind. Stapler, Aufzüge, Hubwagen, Werkstransporter, es gibt zahlreiche Anwendungen wo quasi seit Ewigkeiten schon E-Antriebe zum Einsatz kommen. Selbst der "gammelige" City-El aus den 90ern ist schon für Laufleistungen >50.000KM gut, und das ist nur ein Fieberglas-Karton mit Fahrradreifen (und einem afaik 50 Jahre alten E-Motor Konzept).

Aber ich bin sicher, unsere Autobauer lassen sich bzgl. Zwangs-Wartung der E-Autos schon was einfallen. Allerdings werde ich, der als primäres KFZ immer ein deutsches Modell gefahren hat (vom Golf 1 bis heute), beim Stromer wohl erstmals zu einem ausländischen Modell greifen.^^


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Die Post benutzt doch diese Elektro-Street-Scooter nicht, weil sie plötzlich auf die Idee kommt, das Klima zu retten 

Hintergrund sind wohl die Treibstoffkosten bei knapp 450 Mio. verpulverten Litern im Jahr

Als Großabnehmer dürfte auch die Post komplett von der EEG-Umlage befreit werden, zusätzlich sorgt auch eine niedrigere Kfz-Steuer für niedrigere Ausgaben

Die Anschaffung der Fahrzeuge wird außerdem über Leasing finanziert,

diese Kosten sind zu 100% von der Steuer abzusetzen


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Als Großabnehmer dürfte auch die Post komplett von der EEG-Umlage befreit werden



Mit wem steht die Post denn im Wettbewerb, dass sie davon befreit wird?


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit wem steht die Post denn im Wettbewerb, dass sie davon befreit wird?



Ich meinte damit die Stromkosten, wenn sie denn wirklich mal ca. 100.000 dieser Karren auf die Straße gebracht hat


----------



## azzih (16. September 2017)

Für die Post lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall:
-geringere Betriebskosten
-steuerliche Förderung
- Imagegewinn durch umweltfreundliche Antriebe
- riesen Imageboost dadurch das man als erster ein E-Minilaster auf die Straße gebracht hat. Andere deutsche Hersteller sind ja nie wirklich über den Prototyp Status hinweggekommen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die Stromkosten, wenn sie denn wirklich mal ca. 100.000 dieser Karren auf die Straße gebracht hat



Das sehe ich nicht so. Die Autos stehen ja abends in einem Fuhrpark oder so. Da kannst du dann aufladen und der Strom kann mit Windkraft oder Solaranlagen dezentral bereitgestellt werden.
Das Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass die Energiekonzerne darauf bestehen, dass sie Energieversorger sind. Den Zahn müsste man denen mal ziehen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Die Autos stehen ja abends in einem Fuhrpark oder so. Da kannst du dann aufladen und der Strom kann mit Windkraft oder Solaranlagen dezentral bereitgestellt werden.
> Das Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass die Energiekonzerne darauf bestehen, dass sie Energieversorger sind. Den Zahn müsste man denen mal ziehen.



Nö, du hast mich jetzt falsch verstanden 

Wenn sie als Großabnehmer im Strommarkt agieren, werden sie zwangsläufig von dieser EEG-Umlage befreit,

weil dann auch die Konkurrenz auf den Markt aufspringen wird

falls das Konzept funktionieren sollte 

Die Stromversorgung ist ein anderes Problem,

wer heutzutage ein Ökostromanbieter wählt,

hat an seiner Steckdose keinesfalls Ökostrom


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Man wird ja dann befreit, wenn man in einem internationalen Wettbewerb steht.
Mit wem ist die Post denn beim Ausfahren der Briefe international im Wettbewerb?
Ich hab hier noch kein Auto der britischen Post gesehen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man wird ja dann befreit, wenn man in einem internationalen Wettbewerb steht.
> Mit wem ist die Post denn beim Ausfahren der Briefe international im Wettbewerb?
> Ich hab hier noch kein Auto der britischen Post gesehen.



Nee, man muss international tätig sein, internationale Konkurrenz spielt im Binnenland keine Rolle


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, man muss international tätig sein, internationale Konkurrenz spielt im Binnenland keine Rolle



Stimmt, ein Golfplatz hat sich ja auch befreien lassen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein Golfplatz hat sich ja auch befreien lassen.



Ja eben, wenn die Kundschaft weltweit agierende Milliardäre sind,

dann passt das schon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber ich bin sicher, unsere Autobauer lassen sich bzgl. Zwangs-Wartung der E-Autos schon was einfallen.



Da bin ich ebenfalls "zuversichtlich". Wegfallen tun allenfalls zusätzliche nicht eingeplante Fehlerquellen - aber die scheinen im Bereich Antrieb eben recht selten geworden zu sein.




azzih schrieb:


> Für die Post lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall:
> -geringere Betriebskosten
> -steuerliche Förderung
> - Imagegewinn durch umweltfreundliche Antriebe
> - riesen Imageboost dadurch das man als erster ein E-Minilaster auf die Straße gebracht hat. Andere deutsche Hersteller sind ja nie wirklich über den Prototyp Status hinweggekommen.



Die Post hat den Streetscooter recht unauffällig in Betrieb genommen, Image mäßig wurde das Projekt kaum genutzt - zumal die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung beim Gedanken an Postzusteller ja mittlerweile ohnehin verrostete Sprinter von Kleinstselbständigen vor Augen hat, die Straßen und Radwege zuparken aber statt Paketen nur Kärtchen ausliefern. (Oder Samstagmorgens eine Minute lang sturmklingeln )

Aber allein durch Anschaffungs- und Wartungskosten und wenn man erst dadurch die Schwelle für die EEG-Befreiung nimmt lohnt sich der Streetscooter finanziell für die Post.


----------



## INU.ID (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Post benutzt doch diese Elektro-Street-Scooter nicht, weil sie plötzlich auf die Idee kommt, das Klima zu retten


Meiner Meinung nach ist das bei den meisten E-Auto Fahrern (nicht) der Fall. Früher (90er), zu Zeiten eines City-El, wird wohl der Großteil einen ökologischen Grund gehabt haben, warum er 10.000DM für eine Fieberglaskanzel mit E-Antrieb ausgegeben hat (siehe Twike, was aktuell tlw. für 15k€ gehandelt wird, obwohl es nur eine Fahrrad-Kanzel mit E-Motor ist). Aber heute, ausgelöst von Tesla, sind es Argumente wie Fahrspaß und (nach dem Kaufpreis) das eingesparte Geld im Betrieb, welches einen motivieren ein E-Auto zu kaufen. Ein elektrischer Antrieb ist einem Verbrenner eben in vielen Bereichen überlegen (hallo, man kann zu Hause auftanken *g*), der ökologische Aspekt dürfte hier für viele Kunden gar nicht so weit vorne stehen. Fahrspaß und die Möglichkeit Geld zu sparen, dass sind die Gründe für den E-Antrieb.

Schon alleine ein 50er Roller mit E-Antrieb macht so viel Spaß, da ist die Umwelt erstmal völlig sekundär.


azzih schrieb:


> Andere deutsche Hersteller  sind ja nie wirklich über den Prototyp Status hinweggekommen.


Was traurig ist, denn was Herr Musk getant hat, war lediglich eine  spezielle/andere Anordnung schon lange verfügbarer Technologien. In  einem Interview auf Youtube, mit einem deutschen Tesla-Taxifahrer, hat  dieser die Fahrt eines Entwicklers von afaik Opel kommentiert. Dieser  meinte, als er im Tesla mitfuhr, dass das alles auch schon bei Opel (klar, nicht nur dort) vor  vielen Jahren in der Entwicklung war. Nur das man dort die Entwicklung  auf Druck von oben einstellen musste.

Genau das ist der Punkt,  der mich am meisten aufregt. Wir (Deutschen) hätten schon lange  entsprechende Autos im Angebot haben können. Siehe das Beispiel Smart,  ein Auto welches ursprünglich (Ende der 90er!) als E-Auto entwickelt  wurde, dann aber mit der Begründung die E-Motoren wären zu laut zu einem  Verbrenner-Auto wurde (weshalb Nicolas Hayek ja auch ausgestiegen ist).

Wie gesagt, ohne Tesla würde heute kein deutscher Autobauer öffentlich über E-Autos nachdenken. Und das obwohl ein City-El, Twike, Peugot 106 EV usw. (alles Kleinserien) schon seit fast 30 Jahren zeigen, dass das Interesse an solchen Fahrzeugen schon lange da ist.

Gut, wenn wie ruyven_macaran immer wieder betont die Förderung der E-Mobilität zu Lasten anderer (sinnvollerer) Bereiche geht, obwohl dort die Belastung der Umwelt deutlich größer ist, als bei Fahrzeugen, dann ist das natürlich nicht schön. Aber ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass grundsätzlich ausreichend Mittel vorhanden wären, die man nicht in anderen sinnvolleren Bereichen (Solar, Wind, Speicher) einsparen müsste. Allerdings eignet sich das Thema E-Mobilität, sofern es mit ausreichend Intelligenz ausgestattet ist (Stichwort intelligente Netze), eben auch (zb. als Speicher) für die Nutzung in anderen Bereichen. Hundertausende Puffer machen eben weniger Sinn, als Puffer die gleichzeitig als Antriebsakku dienen. Daher sehe ich in der E-Mobilität nicht nur den Transport von Menschen, sondern auch eine Möglichkeit zur Lösung des Puffer-Problems. Dass die dezentrale Energieversorgung die (sinnvollere) Zukunft ist, dürfte mMn klar sein.

===============================================================================

Edit:

Ich habe mir gerade ein Video angeschaut. ==>YouTube

Dabei hat sich mir (schon wieder, immer noch) folgende Frage gestellt:

Man will den Verbrenner noch im Fokus lassen, und erstmal nicht  aufgeben. OK, kann ich ein Stück weit noch verstehen. Was ich nicht verstehe ist das "wie".  E-Motoren sind effektiver, und bei der Abgabe der Kraft auch besser als  ein Verbrenner. Warum fokussiert man dann den Hybrid nicht als den "neuen"  Verbrenner? Reine Verbrenner machen mMn einfach keinen Sinn mehr. Die  theoretische Effizienz ist schon schlecht, von der Effizienz im Alltag  (der echten Effizienz) mal ganz abgesehen. In einem Hybrid hingegen  könnte der Verbrenner auf die Stromerzeugung hin optimiert - und immer  in seinem optimalen Wirkungsgrad betrieben werden.

Auch vom System her würde das viel mehr Sinn machen. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal einen Mittelklasse-/Kleinwagen mit 100kW (136PS), also einem Verbrennungsmotor mit 100kW Leistung. Je nach Fahrweise beträgt die Effizienz hier grob zwischen 10 und 25% (im besten Fall unter Laborbedingungen sollen aktuell 40% möglich sein). Entsprechend ist der Spritverbrauch. Die 100kW werden aber auch nur beim Vollgasgeben abgerufen, und eigentlich auch nur in einem bestimmten Drehzahlbereich abgegeben.

Würde man das gleiche Auto als "intelligenten" (wirklich sinnvollen) Hybrid bauen, der einen relativ kleinen Akku als Puffer nutzt, und einen E-Motor für den Antrieb, könnte man den Verbrenner auf die Stromerzeugung hin optimieren. Der Motor könnte so immer in seinem effizientesten Modus arbeiten (einer fixen Drehzahl). Und der eigentliche Vorteil: Ausgehend von einem großzügigen Verbrauch (des E-Motors!) von sagen wir mal 20kWh auf 100KM, bräuchte man ja theoretisch nur einen Generator (Verbrenner) mit eben dieser Leistung. Warum? Wenn man die 100kW mit dem E-Motor abruft, kommt der Strom ja aus dem Akku, nicht vom Generator. Und der Akku kann problemlos die Leistung abgeben. Hält man nach Ende der Beschleunigung die Geschwindigkeit, und sinkt der Verbrauch dann unter die in diesem Beispiel genannten 20kW des Generators, wird der Akku wieder geladen. Ich habs natürlich nicht ausgerechnet, aber selbst mit 10kW Puffer müsste der Verbrenner-Generator nur 30kW Leistung bringen - also immer noch 70% weniger als der 100kW Verbrenner.

Wenn man also unbedingt am Verbrenner als Antrieb festhalten möchte, warum dann nicht als intelligenter Hybrid? Den man als Plug-In sogar noch optional zu Hause (sofern möglich ) oder unterwegs aufladen könnte. So umgesetzt könnte der "normale" Verbrenner quasi sofort abgelöst werden. Und in Abhängigkeit der Ladeinfrastruktur bzw. dessen Ausbau könnte man die Größe/Kapazität der Akkus von Modell zu Modell steigern, bis der Generator am Ende dann  komplett wegfallen kann.

Also, warum muß es unbedingt weiterhin der alte ineffiziente Verbrenner sein? Und warum nicht, wenn man an dem noch unbedingt festhalten möchte, als intelligent konstruierter Hybrid?


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Also, warum muß es unbedingt weiterhin der alte ineffiziente Verbrenner sein? Und warum nicht, wenn man an dem noch unbedingt festhalten möchte, als intelligent konstruierter Hybrid?



Nun, weil damit die Automobilkonzerne momentan richtig Kohle machen, zwar fast weltweit

Solche Ökomobile kannst du verkaufen in den USA, Skandinavien, und z.T. sicherlich in Mitteleuropa

In den ganz großen Wachstumsmärkten spielt das aber überhaupt keine Rolle,

da sind die Menschen überhaupt erst mal froh, mobil zu sein

Über Elektromobilität, denkt da keiner nach


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2017)

Der Fisker Karma folgt genau dem beschriebenen Konzept.
Und "kein Auto ohne E-Motor" ist von Volvo auch schon fest geplant.
Also alles nicht wirklich neu aber halt auch Nichts was von heute auf morgen Weltweit ausrollen kann.


----------



## INU.ID (19. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Fisker Karma folgt genau dem beschriebenen Konzept.


Hast du einen Link dazu? Soweit mir bekannt tut er das nämlich nicht, ebenso wie der Karma Revero. Aktuell tut das, soweit mein Kenntnisstand, kein einziger Hybrid. Manche Hybride (wie der Opel Ampera 1 zb.) nutzen nicht nur keinen auf Effizienz getrimmten (und nur in dem Bereich betrieben) Verbrenner, sie laden mit dem Motor nicht mal die Akkus (was sie logischerweise müssten, würde der Verbrenner nur im effizientesten Bereich betrieben werden). Beim Hybriden wie dem Ampera 1 wird der Verbrenner einzig dafür genutzt, die für den E-Motor gerade nötige Energie zu erzeugen. Das ist bei allen Hybriden der Fall, wo der Verbrenner in Abhängigkeit der Gaspedalstellung seine Drehzahl anpasst.


> Also alles nicht wirklich neu aber halt auch Nichts was von heute auf morgen Weltweit ausrollen kann.


Ich will schwer hoffen dass die Idee nicht neu ist. 

Aber manche Aussagen (u.a. auch aus der Politik), dass der Verbrenner [gemeint sind hier normale Verbrenner-PKWs, keine Hybride!] noch viele Jahre gebraucht wird, deutet zumindest darauf hin, dass die Sache mit dem Umstellen wohl eher sehr gemütlich angegangen wird. Natürlich geht es auch nicht von heute auf morgen, aber doch in relativ kurzer Zeit. Wenn eine solche Umstellung langwierig (über 10/15 Jahre) erfolgt, macht sie wieder keinen Sinn, da man bis dahin auch direkt auf reine E-Fzg umstellen könnte. Hybride sind ja nichts weiter als ein möglicher Zwischenschritt auf dem Weg zum reinen E-Auto, um die aktuelle "Lade-Problematik" abzuschwächen.

Die Kapazitäten der Akkus sind ja schon heute kein Problem mehr, problematisch ist für viele (lange nicht für alle!) Kunden ja lediglich die aktuell noch zu lange Ladezeit. Und für Kunden wie mich die Tatsache, dass das Angebot an Kleinstwagen (ala City El, Hotzenblitz, SAM EV usw) quasi nicht existent ist (außer man bedient sich einiger Modelle aus Asien, da gibts solche Fahrzeuge nämlich in aktueller Version).

Sowas meine ich btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlApDwcgzq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses SAM ist ein über 20 Jahre altes Fahrzeug/Konzept! Wer es nicht kennt könnte denken es wäre eine Zukunftsstudie - was es in gewisser Weise auch ist, denn es ist näher an der Mobilität der Zukunft als quasi jedes aktuelle "normale" Auto. Solche Fahrzeuge sind für den kompletten Nahverkehr/die Innenstadt völlig ausreichend. Und durch das geringe Gewicht (geringere Masse)  sind solche Fahrzeuge in den meisten Unfallszenarien sogar sicherer als die meisten normalen PKWs (gut, vermutlich nicht wenn man von klassischen Stahlpanzern in die Zange genommen wird^^, aber das Problem besteht erst gar nicht, wenn man klassische PKWs in Innenstädten verbietet). Und das Parkplatzproblem würden solche Fahrzeuge auch direkt abschwächen.

Über 20 Jahre alt!


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Wie viel Knautschzone hat das Auto? Keine?
Darin will ich nicht mal beerdigt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2017)

Es gab zu dem Fisker einen Recht ausführlichen Top-Gear Bericht (von James).
Soweit ich mich erinnere ist die Energieeinheit komplett von GE. Also nicht nur die Motoren sondern auch die Benzin-Generatoren aus dem Elektrobereich.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel Knautschzone hat das Auto? Keine?
> Darin will ich nicht mal beerdigt werden.



Darin brauchst du keine, die Karren werden später mal autonom fahren,

da wird es keine Unfälle mehr geben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link dazu? Soweit mir bekannt tut er das nämlich nicht, ebenso wie der Karma Revero. Aktuell tut das, soweit mein Kenntnisstand, kein einziger Hybrid. Manche Hybride (wie der Opel Ampera 1 zb.) nutzen nicht nur keinen auf Effizienz getrimmten (und nur in dem Bereich betrieben) Verbrenner, sie laden mit dem Motor nicht mal die Akkus (was sie logischerweise müssten, würde der Verbrenner nur im effizientesten Bereich betrieben werden). Beim Hybriden wie dem Ampera 1 wird der Verbrenner einzig dafür genutzt, die für den E-Motor gerade nötige Energie zu erzeugen. Das ist bei allen Hybriden der Fall, wo der Verbrenner in Abhängigkeit der Gaspedalstellung seine Drehzahl anpasst.



Zumindest der Prius arbeitet mit konstanter Drehzahl und regelt die Unterschiede zur tatsächlich benötigten Leistung über den E-Motor. Bei den meisten Hybrid-Angeboten tippe ich aber auf eine Mischung auf Kosteneinsparung und Zahlenoptimierung: Niemand baut einen Hybrid, um die Umwelt zu retten. Wichtig sind einzig das Marketing-Argument "Hybrid" (dafür ist egal, wie er arbeitet) und weit dahinter noch der Verbrauch im Normzyklus - und letzterer enthält zwei Teile: Stadtverkehr, wo ein entsprechend dimensionierter Hybrid fast rein elektrisch arbeitet und die Verbrenner-Effizienz keinen Einfluss auf die spätere Angabe im Verkaufsprojekt hat und Langstrecke, wo eine konstante Lastabgabe gefordert und jegliches Hybridelement sogar nachteilig ist. Für die schönsten Zahlen braucht man also einen klassischen Verbrenner mit Hilfs-E-Motor für die ersten paar dutzend Testkilometer. Und einfacher zu bauen ist der auch...



> Aber manche Aussagen (u.a. auch aus der Politik), dass der Verbrenner [gemeint sind hier normale Verbrenner-PKWs, keine Hybride!] noch viele Jahre gebraucht wird, deutet zumindest darauf hin, dass die Sache mit dem Umstellen wohl eher sehr gemütlich angegangen wird. Natürlich geht es auch nicht von heute auf morgen, aber doch in relativ kurzer Zeit. Wenn eine solche Umstellung langwierig (über 10/15 Jahre) erfolgt, macht sie wieder keinen Sinn, da man bis dahin auch direkt auf reine E-Fzg umstellen könnte. Hybride sind ja nichts weiter als ein möglicher Zwischenschritt auf dem Weg zum reinen E-Auto, um die aktuelle "Lade-Problematik" abzuschwächen.



10 Jahre sind in einer Industrie mit 5 jährigen Modell- und 10 bis 15 jährigen Technik-Zyklen und einer Produktnutzungsdauer von 20 bis 30 Jahren eigentlich recht flott - und weitaus kürzer als das, wofür Merkel & Co die Weichen stellt.



> Die Kapazitäten der Akkus sind ja schon heute kein Problem mehr



Aus Sicht vieler Kunden schon.



> , problematisch ist für viele (lange nicht für alle!) Kunden ja lediglich die aktuell noch zu lange Ladezeit. Und für Kunden wie mich die Tatsache, dass das Angebot an Kleinstwagen (ala City El, Hotzenblitz, SAM EV usw) quasi nicht existent ist (außer man bedient sich einiger Modelle aus Asien, da gibts solche Fahrzeuge nämlich in aktueller Version).
> 
> Sowas meine ich btw:



Das Problem an solchen Autos: Sie bieten nicht einmal ansatzweise die Sicherheitsstandards, die man in Europa für eine Zulassung als Auto erfüllen muss. Und ökologisch sind sie außerdem höchst fragwürdig, da sie für quasi alle nur als Zweitwagen in Frage kommen und somit zusätzlich zu einem Verbrenner hergestellt werden müssten. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen -glücklicherweise- nur ein Auto hat)



> Und durch das geringe Gewicht (geringere Masse)  sind solche Fahrzeuge in den meisten Unfallszenarien sogar sicherer als die meisten normalen PKWs



??? Für die Gegenseite sicherlich. Aber damit verkauft man keine Autos und für die Insassen ist mehr Masse, wenn sie angemessen investiert wird, ein echter Vorteil. (was nicht heißt, dass man nicht auch leichte sichere Autos bauen könnte - aber es ist eher schwerer und die Hersteller eben gerade solcher Elektroauto-Kleinstmobile haben weder das Know-How noch die Ressourcen)



> Und das Parkplatzproblem würden solche Fahrzeuge auch direkt abschwächen.



In der Innenstadt ja, außerhalb schaffen sie dagegen ein neues weil eben auf einmal jeder zwei Autos braucht. Und dazwischen steht noch das weitaus größere Problem der verstopften Straßen - E-Autos nützen rein gar nichts an der Tatsache, dass ein weiteres Wachstum des vierrädigen Individualverkehrs in Städten nicht möglich ist. (Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich es kritikwürdig finde, Fördermittel in E-Autos statt in öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zu investieren? )


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber manche Aussagen (u.a. auch aus der Politik), dass der Verbrenner [gemeint sind hier normale Verbrenner-PKWs, keine Hybride!] noch viele Jahre gebraucht wird, deutet zumindest darauf hin, dass die Sache mit dem Umstellen wohl eher sehr gemütlich angegangen wird. Natürlich geht es auch nicht von heute auf morgen, aber doch in relativ kurzer Zeit. Wenn eine solche Umstellung langwierig (über 10/15 Jahre) erfolgt, macht sie wieder keinen Sinn,



Naja, Mobilität soll ja für jeden erschwinglich bleiben

Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, wer letztendlich die Mrd.-Investionen in das Stromnetz zu tragen hat?

Aber das reicht ja noch nicht, die extremen Grünen fordern ja jetzt auch noch einen Ausstieg

aus der fossilen Energiegewinnung bis 2030 

Demnächst werden wohl die Energiepreise so schnell steigen, wie die Mieten

Nicht jeder verdient 3000 € im Monat, aber egal,

der Michel wird schon mitmachen


----------



## INU.ID (22. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, Mobilität soll ja für jeden erschwinglich bleiben







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxdmW9Tn-TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier wird im Endeffekt genau das bestätigt, was ich die ganze Zeit schon sage/anprangere. Potenzial, Kompetenz/Know-how, Interessenten, alles vorhanden. Das Problem sind einfach die "Alten" in der Automobilindustrie. Und wenn man sieht was u.a. die Jungs da in 2 Jahren auf die Beine stellen... wie gesagt, wenn finanzstarke Unternehmen aus völlig anderen Bereichen (Apple, Google, M$, Samsung usw) mal auf die Idee kommen bei der E-Mobilität richtig (und intelligent) einzusteigen/mitzumischen, dann bleiben für die großen Automobilkonzerne am Ende nur noch ein paar Krümel vom Kuchen übrig.




Edit:

Microlino (oder "E-Setta")





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lTfYLuAeFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cp-GjrTgHGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Angepeilt ist ein Preis von 12.000€.



Und noch etwas "History":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgJQ9g0lBpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ok

bringt aber nix, wenn brauchbare Modelle für Pendler zu teuer sind

Für Stadtbewohner taugen diese Teile sicherlich schon etwas 

Meine Frage blieb aber unbeantwortet,

wer wird denn diese Kosten für den Umstieg tragen?

Und mal so am Rande, Lithium gibt es auch nicht überall

Man schaue mal nach, wo das herkommt, und wer dort jetzt den Reibach macht


----------



## INU.ID (22. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> bringt aber nix, wenn brauchbare Modelle für Pendler zu teuer sind


Das liegt aber nicht an der Technik.


> wer wird denn diese Kosten für den Umstieg tragen?


Welche Kosten genau meinst du? Und wer trägt denn aktuell entsprechende Kosten?


> Und mal so am Rande, Lithium gibt es auch nicht überall





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Das 2016 identifizierte Lithiumvorkommen der Erde wird auf mehr als 40 Millionen Tonnen geschätzt. Die größten Ressourcen sind in Bolivien (9 Mio. Tonnen), Chile (über 7,5 Mio. Tonnen), USA (6,7 Mio. Tonnen), Argentinien (6,5 Mio. Tonnen) und China (5,1 Mio. Tonnen) sowie Kanada, Kongo, Russland und Serbien mit jeweils 1 Mio. Tonnen vorhanden. In Brasilien und Mexiko gibt es Ressourcen von jeweils 180 000 Tonnen und in Australien Ressourcen von 130 000 Tonnen.


Lithium gibt es genug, die Gewinnung ist nicht allerdings nicht so ganz einfach. Die Frage ist hier eher, wie lange wird man noch Lithium-Akkus produzieren, bzw. wann (und wovon) werden sie abgelöst.

Und nicht vergessen, die Wandlung der Mobilität (größtenteils durch das autonome Fahren herbeigeführt) wird dazu führen, dass in Zukunft lange nicht mehr so viele Autos unterwegs sein werden wie heute. Das Auto wird kein Statussymbol mehr sein (ist es bei einer zunehmenden Anzahl an Menschen schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr), dann wird man selbst keines mehr (aktiv) fahren dürfen, und am Ende wird es vielleicht nur noch ein Drittel (oder weniger) an Fahrzeugen brauchen. Aktuelle PKWs stehen zu ~97% der Zeit ungenutzt in der Gegend rum. Das wird sich alles ändern.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

@INU.ID

Die Ladestationen müssen ja auch an das Stromnetz angeschlossen werden,
die Aufrüstung der Infrastruktur dürfte alleine in den Ballungszentren schon Milliardeninvestionen erfordern ...
... und wird sicherlich auf den Verbraucher umgelegt 

Autonomes Fahren wird sich nicht so schnell durchsetzen, das dürfte einige Generationen dauern, bis das Standard wird
Umfrage: Keine Mehrheit fur autonomes Fahren |
                heise Autos

Für viele Menschen ist die Mobilität auch ein gelebtes Lebensgefühl,
soll schnell möchte man das nicht aufgeben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> @INU.ID
> 
> Die Ladestationen müssen ja auch an das Stromnetz angeschlossen werden,
> die Aufrüstung der Infrastruktur dürfte alleine in den Ballungszentren schon Milliardeninvestionen erfordern ...
> ... und wird sicherlich auf den Verbraucher umgelegt


Was kostet dagegen der digitale Ausbau? Das ganze ist Teil der Energiewende. Eine Milliarde sind für jeden Deutschen 12,50€
Und wenn die Installation von einer Millionen Ladestationen 5 Milliarden kostet, ist das ein Bruchteil dessen, was Autos kosten.
Sauer sind z.B. Tankstellenpächter, deren Geschäft geht in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren den Bach runter, Angst haben Werk-
stätten, denn es wird viel weniger zu schrauben geben, etc.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Denk auch an die Ölindustrie. Die wehren sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen und loben den Diesel heute immer noch in höchsten Tönen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was kostet dagegen der digitale Ausbau? Das ganze ist Teil der Energiewende. Eine Milliarde sind für jeden Deutschen 12,50€
> Und wenn die Installation von einer Millionen Ladestationen 5 Milliarden kostet, ist das ein Bruchteil dessen, was Autos kosten.
> Sauer sind z.B. Tankstellenpächter, deren Geschäft geht in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren den Bach runter, Angst haben Werk-
> stätten, denn es wird viel weniger zu schrauben geben, etc.



Die "sogenannte" Energiewende beinhaltet doch wesentlich mehr, als nur die Förderung von Ökostrom.

Die Abschaltung:

- von Atomkraftwerken,
  dessen Rückbau Milliarden kosten wird,
  die ungeklärte Endlagerung , das kostet auch wieder Milliarden

- von Braunkohlekraftwerken,
   kostet auch Milliarden, 
   wird sehr viele Arbeitsplätze platt machen.

Die Investitionen:

- In Ertüchtigung der Netze, kostet Milliarden

-Die Bereitstellung der Infrastruktur ebenso

Jetzt mal meine Frage, wer soll das den eigentlich bezahlen?

Ich prophezeie mal, das in einigen Jahren die Energiepreise höher ausfallen werden,

als jetzt die Mieten sind 

Irgendjemand muss ja die Zesche zahlen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal meine Frage, wer soll das den eigentlich bezahlen?


Für den Kernkraftwerkrückbau wurden ca. 50 Milliarden steuerfreie Rückstellungen angelegt.
Mit denen konnten sich die Konzerne gerade  von sämtlichen Kosten frei kaufen. Eigentlich
wollten sich die Konzerne Umstrukturieren und einen nicht überlebensfähigen Rest mit allen
Risiken schaffen. Diese Firma wäre dann pleite gegangen und der Bund hätte den Rückbau alleine
zahlen müssen. Durch die Jungs der Energiewende wurde mit Argusaugen aufgepasst und es 
wurden zumindest die Rückstellungen gesichert. 

Was zahlen wir im Jahr für Gesundheitskosten? 300 Milliarden sind es glaube ich. Ob es ohne
Kohlekraftwerke in dem Bereich minimale Einsparungen geben wird? Eine Technik verdrängt
eine andere. Windkraftwerke produzieren den Strom heute schon, allerdings stochastisch, 
billiger als neue Kernkraftwerke. Wenn bald im Inland hohe Holztürme zum Einsatz kommen,
schafft das Arbeit ohne Ende im Forst, den Sägewerken, bei Handwerksbetrieben etc. Wie
viele arbeiten im Braunkohletagebau?

Die Energiepreise fallen an der Börse seit Jahren, weil Wind und Sonne so viel Einspeisen. 
Darum steigt nominell der EEG-Anteil, in der Realität wird der Gesamtkaufpreis günstiger.
Was steigt sind Steueranteile, Netzgebühren etc. Die teuren Erstanlagen laufen langsam
aus, dann wird der Strom billiger und billiger. Bleiben die Kosten der Speicherung. Darum
wäre es jetzt so wichtig, ein Rundum Gesetzespaket zu schnüren, z.B. mit der Stromversor-
gung für E-Fahrzeuge.  Solardächer minimieren die Stromkosten irgendwo im Bereich 
10-15 Cent/kWh

Das kann man nicht der Wirtschaft überlassen. Keine Firma deckt und handelt Volkswirt-
schaftlich. Makroökonomie muss durch Gesetze, Regelungen, etc. erfolgen. Und genau da
haben die schwarz-roten Knalltüten 10 Jahre verschwendet. Meine Meinung....


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für den Kernkraftwerkrückbau wurden ca. 50 Milliarden steuerfreie Rückstellungen angelegt.
> Mit denen konnten sich die Konzerne gerade  von sämtlichen Kosten frei kaufen. Eigentlich
> wollten sich die Konzerne Umstrukturieren und einen nicht überlebensfähigen Rest mit allen
> Risiken schaffen. Diese Firma wäre dann pleite gegangen und der Bund hätte den Rückbau alleine
> ...



50 Mrd. wo lebst du denn?

Das wird niemals vorne und hinten reichen 

Die Bundesregierung hat sich einfach über Lobbyisten über den Tisch ziehen lassen.

Die realen Entsorgungskosten werden sowieso auf den Verbraucher umgelegt,

da wird es die jetzigen Energiekonzerne gar nicht mehr geben.

Die gehen Pleite und gründen sich neu, damit sind alle Verbindlichkeiten erledigt.

Und was die Stromkosten angeht,

hier wird gezockt auf Teufel komm raus, wir Verbraucher haben davon gar nix.

Um einen Nutzen ziehen zu können, müsstest du eigentlich tagtäglich den Anbieter wechseln


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 50 Mrd. wo lebst du denn?


Ich habe dazu Vorlesungen gehört und Rückbautechniken entwickelt, na gut, vor zwanzig Jahren.

Damals gab es in Greifwald die ersten Zerlegungen. Einfach war es, weil es viele bauähnliche 
Reaktoren gab. In Greifwals konnte man zuerst an einen nicht fertig gestellten Reaktor sämtliche
Techniken testen, dann ging es zu einem minimal kontaminiertem und aktiviertem Reaktor mit
wenigen Wochen Laufzeit und erst dann ging es in die Vollen. Vor 20 Jahren kamen wir auch 
ca. eine Milliarde pro Kernkraftwerk. Nach dreißig Jahren sicherem Einschluss, wie er z.B. in
 Würgassen umgesetzt wird, könnte es etwas billiger werden. Dazu kommen 23 Milliarden,
die den Kraftwerksbetreibern gerade für die Entlagerung abgenommen wurde, und ein einem
Fond gelandet sind.

An der Börse werden nur kleine Anteil im Tages oder Stundenbereich "verzockt", überwiegend 
sind es langfristige Verträge. Aber der Preis sinkt auch bei diesen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu Vorlesungen gehört und Rückbautechniken entwickelt, na gut, vor zwanzig Jahren.
> 
> Damals gab es in Greifwald die ersten Zerlegungen. Einfach war es, weil es viele bauähnliche
> Reaktoren gab. In Greifwals konnte man zuerst an einen nicht fertig gestellten Reaktor sämtliche
> ...



Ja, das kannst du aber vergessen 

Die Entsorgung  dieses Drecks wird hunderte Mrd. kosten,

aber egal, der Michel wird auch noch in 100 Jahren brav seine Steuern zahlen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das kannst du aber vergessen
> 
> Die Entsorgung  dieses Drecks wird hunderte Mrd. kosten,
> 
> aber egal, der Michel wird auch noch in 100 Jahren brav seine Steuern zahlen


Bedanke Dich bei FJS, dem alten korrupten Milliardär, der ohne Vermögen seine politische Laufbahn begann. Er wollte eine nukleare Aufrüstung, er wollte Atomkraftwerke und machte es mit massiven Zugeständnissen, wie Versicherungsbefreiung (abgesehen von einem Minimalbetrag) den Konzernen schmackhaft. Die wollten immer Kohlekraftwerke bauen, weil es billiger war. Kernkraftwerke des Types Würgassen waren der letzte Dolchstoß der AEG, die daran zerbrach. Alles indirekte Folgekosten von Strauß, dem Strolch. Und heute wollen die Kasperköppe der CSU den Grünen den schwarzen Peter zuschieben, die nur konsequent aufräumen wollen, anstatt weiter auszusitzen.

Was meinst Du, was Frankreich noch für Probleme bekommen wird? Anstatt Alternativen zu suchen, werden Laufzeiten verlängert, und verlängert und verlängert. Das Denken reicht bis zur nächsten Wahl.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

Nö. die Atombombe ist das Nonplusultra .

Die Ressourcen neigen sich nun mal zum Ende,

jetzt werden halt Nägel zu Köpfen gemacht 

Geld muss arbeiten, auch wenn die Welt zugrunde geht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Ressourcen neigen sich nun mal zum Ende,


Die Ressoucen verschwinden kaum, es bedarf nur immer mehr Energie, um sie zu bekommen. Alle Elemente findet man im Meer, mit genug Energie kann man alles daraus synthetisieren. Es dreht sich nur um billige Energie. Und genau da kann die EE die Welt befrieden. Warten wir und schauen, ob die aktuellen Profiteure die Entwicklung weiter torpedieren.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Ressoucen verschwinden kaum, es bedarf nur immer mehr Energie, um sie zu bekommen.



Schwer zu sagen. Wir haben das Öl innerhalb 100 Jahren weggepumpt, wofür die Erde 100 Millionen Jahre gebraucht hat, um es zu erzeugen.
Klar kannst du jetzt auch Ölschlamm und so schürfen oder das Gas fracken aber die Umweltschäden, die dabei entstehen, lassen sich nicht mit billigem Strom beheben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Wir haben das Öl innerhalb 100 Jahren weggepumpt, wofür die Erde 100 Millionen Jahre gebraucht hat, um es zu erzeugen.
> Klar kannst du jetzt auch Ölschlamm und so schürfen oder das Gas fracken aber die Umweltschäden, die dabei entstehen, lassen sich nicht mit billigem Strom beheben.


Öl ist nichts als billige Energie. Energie ist der Schlüssel zu allem


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Öl ist nichts als billige Energie. Energie ist der Schlüssel zu allem



Mit Energie kannst du den Anstieg des Meeresspiegels nicht verhindern.
Du kannst das Artensterben nicht verhindern.
Das einzige, was du damit machen kannst ist die Leute mit Strom zu versorgen, damit sie sich weiterhin Casting Shows und Doku Soaps anschauen, damit die die Realität nicht sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Energie kannst du den Anstieg des Meeresspiegels nicht verhindern.


  

Energie ist die Basis von allem, von jeder chemischen Verbindung. Mit ausreichend Energie kann umgehend das Verbrennen fossiler Energieträger minimiert werden, es können belibig viele Düngemittel hergestellt werden, die Synthese der wichtigsten Lebenmittelgrundbausteine zur Ernährung von Bakterien, Algen, Pilzen und zur Beleuchtung und Heizung von Gewächshäuser als Start der Nahrungskette, etc. Alles was wir verbrauchen und machen lässt sich auf Energie zurückführen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Und die Energie willst du also chemisch aus Kohlenwasserstoffen holen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Energie willst du also chemisch aus Kohlenwasserstoffen holen?


Es geht um EE, Erneuerbare Energien. Verstehst Du wirklich nicht die Vision hinter der EE? 
Was meinst Du, was in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren in der Welt passiert, wenn das Thema
Energieverfügbarkeit nicht mehr an Öl oder Kohle hängt?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

OK, schon klar. Aber solange die gesamte Welt nicht umschwenkt, nützt dir das nichts.
Wenn in Frankreich ein Atomkraftwerk platzt, hält die Radioaktivität an der Grenze nicht an.
Wenn die USA und China weiterhin so viel CO2 ausstoßen, nützt es nichts, wenn du zwei Windkraftwerke zusätzlich hinstellst.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2017)

Es gab mal so einen Vortrag von HW Sinn der relativ pro AKWs war weil EE mittelfristig viel zu teuer sind und Kohle/Gas das Klima zu stark schädigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gab mal so einen Vortrag von HW Sinn der relativ pro AKWs war weil EE mittelfristig viel zu teuer sind und Kohle/Gas das Klima zu stark schädigt.


neues Kernkraftwerk: 11 Cent/kWh Garantiepreis: Hinkley Point: Das teuerste Kraftwerk aller Zeiten - manager magazin
neue Windkraftanlage: unter 5 Cent/kWh: Wie viel Windstrom wirklich kostet | EnergieDialog.NRW

Und dann noch das Endlagerungsproblem. Der Herr Sinn erzählt viel Blödsinn, davor bewahren auch Titel nicht


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Das Problem ist halt, dass man den Preis fürs Endlager nicht im Strompreis des Kernkraftwerks einrechnen kann, weil den einfach niemand kennt.
Daher lässt man ich weg und daher wirkt das Kernkraftwerk so preiswert. Leider ein Irrglaube.
Ich hab auch lieber Energieerzeuger, die gar keinen Abfall produzieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher lässt man ich weg und daher wirkt das Kernkraftwerk so preiswert..


Extrem preiswert, wenn moderne Windkraftanlagen für unter 5Cent die kWh produzieren, 
Kernkraftwerke aber selbst unter hohen EU Subventionen nicht mit 11 Cent pro kWh
wirtschaftlich hinkommen. Wirklich, extrem preiswert. Die Briten brauchen doch nur ein 
Kernkraftwerk für neue Nuklearwaffen, um sich Plutonium zu erbrüten.


----------



## azzih (30. September 2017)

Erneuerbare Energien werden sich eh in den kommenden Jahren immer weiter durchsetzen, ist ein wesentlich größerer Wachstumsmarkt als der von konventionellen. Alleine China investiert aktuell schon enorme Summen in Forschung und Ausbau von erneuerbaren Energien in ihrem Land. Würden sie bestimmt nicht wenn es sich nicht auszahlen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2017)

@iU
Dass der Kerl ein Ökonom und kein Physiker ist, ist mir klar.

Persönlich würde ich Solarzellen auch auf jedes Haus klatschen. 

Aber sag mir sind in deinen 5ct/kwh schon die Kosten für den Speicher mit einberechnet? Ein AKW läuft durch, unsere EE idR. nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber sag mir sind in deinen 5ct/kwh schon die Kosten für den Speicher mit einberechnet? Ein AKW läuft durch, unsere EE idR. nicht.


Natürlich, es sind immer Milchmädchenrechnungen. Die Speicher sind in den reinen Produktionskosten natürlich nicht enthalten, genauso wie Entlagerungskosten oder Versicherungsfälle nach einem GAU. Aber Speicher sind der letzte und sehr teure Weg. Gespeichert und gepuffert sollte vor allem über Gas und Gaskraftwerke, oder  kleine Blockheizkraftwerke, Speicher lohnen aktuell nur zur Netzstabilisierung, nicht, um für zwei neblige Wochen ohne Wind die Komplettversorgung zu übernehmen. Dazu muss ein Europaweites Verbundnetz gebaut werden. Das sind Projekte für 50 Jahre, soweit denkt aber niemand mit dem Blick aufs nächste Quartal oder eine Legislaturperiode.

 Die EE kommt nur weiter, wenn man langsam beginnt, sie intelligent zu nutzen und anzubinden. Darum gehört auch für Elektrofahrzeugen die Entwicklung von sinnvollen vernetzten Ladekonzepten. Und genau daran scheitert es zur Zeit. Zwischen einem _"es ist technisch kein Problem"_ und dem _"Wer setzt es um"_ liegen Jahre bis Jahrzehnte und viele Milliarden. Von den Schwarzen wird dazu nichts kommen und von den Roten auch nicht, dass ist unser Problem. 

Die besten Elektrofahrzeuge bringen wenig, wenn sie nicht überwiegend mit EE betankt werden. Dazu gibt es 20h Zeit pro Tag, denn kaum ein Auto wird länger als 4h genutzt, kommerzielle LKW der Post im Zweischichtdienst vielleicht 12h, aber das sind Ausnahmen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2017)

Du sagst es doch 50 Jahre!

Sollen wir jetzt noch so lange Gas und Kohle verfeuern oder nicht lieber auf klimaneutralen Atomstrom setzen?

Das mit den Elektroautos hat er auch durchgerechnet, 45 Millionen BMW i3 bräuchten wir.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Etwas febreze nutzen und die Radioaktivität ist vergessen


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sollen wir jetzt noch so lange Gas und Kohle verfeuern oder nicht lieber auf klimaneutralen Atomstrom setzen?



Wo ist denn der atomare Strom Klima neutral?
Den Brennstoff kriegst du also neutral ausm Boden?
Und die Abfälle kann man auch ganz neutral entsorgen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch 50 Jahre!
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt noch so lange Gas und Kohle verfeuern oder nicht lieber auf klimaneutralen Atomstrom setzen?.


Kernkraftwerke sind einfach zu teuer, zumindest moderne mit extremer Sicherheit.

Hier haben sich ein paar Studenten Monate mit dem Thema Stromnetz und Elektromobilität
beschäftigt. Es sind ein paar gute Ansätze enthalten, die über Meinungen hinausgehen:
https://publikationen.uni-tuebingen...r_Elektromobilitaet_von_morgen.pdf?sequence=1

Für nationale Infrastrukturmassnahmen sollte sich immer der Bund verantwortlich fühlen.
Da passiert zur Zeit so gut wie gar nichts erkennbares.

Und hier ein paar konkrete Zahlen zum Strombedarf: 1.000.000 Fahrzeuge benötigen 0,36% unseres akturellen Strombedarfes
_"...Über das Jahr verteilt legt ein herkömmlicher Pkw eine Strecke von ca. 14.000 km zurück.Der Verbrauch an elektrischer Energie wird von den Herstellern mit ca. 15 kWh für eine Strecke von 100 km ausgewiesen. Das Wirtschaftsministerium Baden-Württemberg hat nun errechnet, dass eine Million Elektrofahrzeuge im Jahr 2020 zu einem zusätzlichen Strombedarf von 2,2 TWh führen würden. Gemessen am Gesamtstromverbrauch Deutschlands, der im Jahr 2008 bei 614 TWh lag, bedeutet dies einen Zuwachs von lediglich 0,36 Prozent. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass dieser Bedarf bereits mit den vorhandenen Kapazitäten gedeckt werden könnte...."_


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Sehr interessante Zahlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2017)

Hmm, wenn ich statt mit "von den Herstellern angegebenen" 15 kWh / 100 km mit den 25 kWh / 100 km, die ein Auto tyisch deutscher Größe real mindestens verbraucht rechne und statt mit Merkels "1 Million" Greenwashing die zu ersetzenden 62 Millionen KFZ zugrunde lege, komme ich auf 38%. Das ist deutlich mehr, als 25304 Millionen Liter Benzin und 20070 Millionen Liter Diesel (Zahlen 2015) erwarten ließen. Wenn ich die mit ähnlich großen Autos (9 l / 100 km Benziner, 7 l / 100 km Diesel) auf optimistische 600 Gm aufrunde, ergeben sich nur 150 MWh oder 22%. (Und dabei enthält letztere Rechnung auch die Spritkäufe des Durchgangsverkehrs, liegt also tendentiell zu hoch, während erstere die für PKW berechnete Durchschnittslaufleistung auch auf LKW projeziert, also tendentiell zu niedrig liegt.)

Dennoch: Wenn die Grünen die FDP nicht in Grund und Boden stampfen und Merkel Feuer (mit Holzkohle aus ökologischem Anbau versteht sich!) unterm Hintern machen (und ganz ehrlich: Wie sollten sie das schaffen?) liegt das politische Ausbauziel für die Erneuerbaren bei rund 1%/Jahr und die Union hat ihre Klimaschutzziele noch kein einziges Mal auch nur annähernd erreicht. Wir brauchen also noch bis mindestens 2080 (in Anbetracht des steigenden Aufwandes zum Schluss eher 2120), ehe wir 100% der stationären Verbraucher CO2-frei versorgen können. Dann können wir uns darüber gedanken machen, wo wir weitere 20 oder 40% für den mobilen Verbrauch herbekommen.


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

das e auto ist nicht die lösung. mmn sollte man sich eher auf die brennstoffzelle konzentrieren. lithium ist eben auch ein seltener rohstoff und wenn die ganze welt nach batterien verlangt wird der chinese schnell die tür schließen oder die preise ins unermessliche treiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> Das E-Auto ist nicht die Lösung.


Könntest Du diese These mit belegbarem Inhalt füller, der gegen E-Fahrzeuge spricht  und Vorteile anderer Konzepte darstellt. Oder ist es nur Deine gefühlte Meinung? 



hazelol schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach immen sollte man sich eher auf die Brennstoffzelle konzentrieren.


Meiner Meinung nach ist das blödsinnig. Brennstoffzellen funktionieren nur mit Wasserstoff gut, Weder gibt es eine nennenswerte Herstellung, noch Möglichkeiten, ein Wasserstoffnetz aufzubauen (Wasserstoffversprödung), das Abblasen von  Wasserstoff im Tank zur Kühlung erzeugt mehr Verluste, als die Selbstentladung in Batterien, Brennstoffzellenfahrzeuge auf Wasserstoffbasis dürfen nicht in geschlossenen Räumen wie Garagen oder Tiefgaragen abgestellt werden, etc. Auf Basis von Methan sinkt die Haltbarkeit der Membran der brennstoffzelle und der Wirkungsgrad gegenüber Wasserstoff sinkt ebenso, mit Methanol ist es ähnlich. Dazu kommt, dass sich Brennstoffzellen kaum innerhalb der in Fahrzerugen benötigten Leistungsgrenzen (z.B. 5-100KW) regeln lassen, Das Regelverhalten isdt sehr langsam. 

Was sind Deine Argumente für Brennstoffzellen? Mir sind, abgesehen von heutigen Reichweitevorteil und der schnellen Betankung, keine bekannt, darum verfolgt das Konzept seit vierzig Jahren kaum jemand ernsthaft



hazelol schrieb:


> Lithium ist eben auch ein seltenes ...  {Element] und wenn die ganze Welt nach Batterien verlangt, wird der Chinese schnell die Tür schließen oder die Preise ins unermessliche treiben.


 Man sollte nicht alles Glauben, was als Fake News in Foren wieder und wieder verbreitet wird.  10 Millionen Tonnen Lithium aus bekannten Quellen reichen für wieviele Autos? 55 Millionen Tonnen gelten als Reserven, 240 Milliarden Tonnen sind im Meerwasser. Die größten bekannten abgebauten Vorkommen hat Chile, mehr als doppelt so groß wie die chinesischen Vorräte.  Kleiner Tipp: Pro Tesla Batterie werden 10kg Lithium benötigt. Schon die bekannten 10 Millionen Tonnen reichen für eine Milliarde Teslas. Wirklich ein sehr knappes Gut...
Lithium-Reserven: Diese 8 Lander verfugen uber die grossten Mengen
Lithium und Elektroautos – ist die Preishysterie gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2017)

Niemand verfolgt das Konzept ernsthaft?
Toyota Mirai : Der Langstreckenstromer | ZEIT ONLINE
Seit wann sind Toyota, Hyundai und Mercedes niemand?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Niemand verfolgt das Konzept ernsthaft?


Danke, dass sie käuflich zu erwerben sind, ist mir entgangen. Ist ja doch etwas passiert 
Bin ein paar Jahre raus, Aber ernsthaft ist mehr, als käufliche Prototypen anzubieten.
Wo ist das Gesamtkonzept, wo sind Tankstellen? Selbst Gastankstellen und Gasfahr-
zeuge, die ich als mittelfristiges Konzept bevorzugt habe, wurden nach den letzten
Explosionen nicht mehr nenneswert weiter verfolgt. Schade.

Es ändert wenig an den von mir beschriebenen offenen Punkten. Herstellung,
Transport und Verteilung müssen erst errichtet werden. Strom ist da, überall,
Kraftwerke sind auch genug da, es müssen nur Ladekabel ausgelegt werden. 
Ist aber trotzdem ein gutes Konzept für die Langstreckenfahrer, wenn sie 
denn zwischen zwei der raren Tankstellen pendeln. 
Live-Karte mit Wasserstofftankstellen - mobile


----------



## Adi1 (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um EE, Erneuerbare Energien. Verstehst Du wirklich nicht die Vision hinter der EE?
> Was meinst Du, was in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren in der Welt passiert, wenn das Thema
> Energieverfügbarkeit nicht mehr an Öl oder Kohle hängt?



Visionen sind das Eine,

die technische und finanzielle Umsetzbarkeit, ist aber eine völlig andere Problematik

Glaubst du denn wirklich, unsere hochentwickelte Technologie "Made in Germany" wird die vorm Klimakollaps retten?

Eher geht es doch erstmal darum, den Ärmsten überhaupt erstmal Energie zur Verfügung zu stellen,
damit sie die notwendige tägliche normale Arbeit verrichten können

In Bangladesch, und in vielen Ländern Afrikas,

wären die Menschen erst mal froh, länger als 4 Stunden Strom am Tag zu haben 

Wie wird man das machen?

Sicherlich nicht mit Solar- oder Windenergie


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In Bangladesch, und in vielen Ländern Afrikas,
> 
> wären die Menschen erst mal froh, länger als 4 Stunden Strom am Tag zu haben



Das liegt ja an der Infrastruktur.
Die geben das Geld lieber uns, damit wir ihnen Waffen geben als es mal in die Infrastruktur ihres Landes zu investieren.
Aber so ist das immer. Mal stelle sich vor, die USA würde das Budget des Verteidigungshaushaltes -- verteidigen ist echt gut  -- in die Infrastruktur pumpen und Straßen, Brücken, Schienen zu reparieren?
Das würde eine Menge Jobs bringen, das Ziel von Trump wäre erfüllt.
Aber er steckt es lieber in Waffen, damit ein paar reiche alte Säcke noch reicher werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In Bangladesch, und in vielen Ländern Afrikas, wären die Menschen erst
> mal froh, länger als 4 Stunden Strom am Tag zu haben
> 
> Wie wird man das machen? Sicherlich nicht mit Solar- oder Windenergie


Man erspart sich mit autarken Kleinstinseln teure Netze. Solarzelle, Batterie, fertig. Geht überall in der Welt.
Solar-Report | Solarstrom fur den Rest der Welt: Netzunabhangige Photovoltaik fur Millionen Menschen - SolarServer


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Oktober 2017)

Und auch bedenken wenn ihr von E-Autos redet. Die sind definitiv die Zukunft, wer was anderes glaubt darf ja sein Geld in Aktien der Hersteller versenken die nicht daran glauben 
Ob der Elektromotor mit dem Energiespeicher Akku das definitive Modell ist ist hingegen offen. Da kann auch was anderes kommen. Aber ein Verbrennungsmotor der fossile Energieträger verbrennt um etwas Bewegungsenergie zu bekommen ist im PKW Bereich mittelfristig tot, im Nutzfahrzeug auf lange Sicht auch.

Und bitte nicht Wasserstoff.. bis der hergestellt, verteilt, aufbereitet etc. ist hast wieder so viel Energie rein gepumpt dass es schlimm ist. Und ja, es gibt Wasserstofftankstellen. Aber die können derzeit pro Säule maximal 2 Fahrzeuge pro Stunde tanken...  

Bin ja gespannt wie sich der Streetscooter zum Beispiel bei VW auf die Verkaufszahlen des Caddy auswirkt... das sind mehr als nur 20 Autos weniger...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, dass sie käuflich zu erwerben sind, ist mir entgangen. Ist ja doch etwas passiert
> Bin ein paar Jahre raus, Aber ernsthaft ist mehr, als käufliche Prototypen anzubieten.
> Wo ist das Gesamtkonzept, wo sind Tankstellen?



Sowas schieben Autohersteller halt prinzipiell an die Politik ab...
Aber ernsthaft: Der Aufbau eines kompletten Wasserstoffnetzes wäre zwar technisch kein Problem (gibt genug Materialien, die keine Versprödungsprobleme haben - Wasserstoff ist seit Ewigkeiten ein Grundstoff in der Chemie. Ohne geeignete Behältnisse würde nicht mal Margarine in den Regalen stehen), aber finanziell blanker Wahnsinn. Dagegen ist der für Batterie-Autos benötigte Stromnetzausbau lächerlich und an die Effizienz von Batteriefahrzeugen wird die Brennstoffzelle vermutlich nie rankommen. Der einzige chemische Energieträger außerhalb von Batterien mit Zukunftspotential ist Methan. Dafür haben wir ein Netz, dafür haben wir enorme Lagerkapazitäten, wir haben bewährte Technik auf Fahrzeugebene, damit könnten wir binnen weniger Jahre unsere CO2-Emissionen spürbar senken OHNE zusätzlich erneuerbare Kapazitäten aufzubauen und wir machen gute Fortschritte, um mittelfristig auch gewisse Mengen erneuerbar zu erzeugen - was wir als Speichertechnologie ohnehin brauchen, um Spitzenstromproduktion sinnvoll zu nutzen. Ob man das Zeug danach verheizt, verfährt oder verstromt ist der Umwelt beinahe egal => optimale Brückentechnologie.
Und bis wir in 50-100 Jahren einen Stromüberschuss für Verkehr haben, wissen wir auch, ob Sauerstoffionen-leitende Brennstoffzellen jemals für großmaßstäbliche stationäre oder gar mobile Nutzung taugen, was Methan zur Dauerlösung machen würde.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja. Doch... Irgendwie... .. Wasserstoff ist definitiv die effizientere Variante


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man erspart sich mit autarken Kleinstinseln teure Netze. Solarzelle, Batterie, fertig. Geht überall in der Welt.
> Solar-Report | Solarstrom fur den Rest der Welt: Netzunabhangige Photovoltaik fur Millionen Menschen - SolarServer



Ja, für die Grundelektrifizierung ist das sicherlich ausreichend. 

Falls aber größere Abnehmer entstehen, kommt man um ein funktionierendes Netz nicht herum.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Autonomes Fahren wird sich nicht so schnell durchsetzen, das dürfte einige Generationen dauern, bis das Standard wird
> Umfrage: Keine Mehrheit fur autonomes Fahren


Welche Relevanz hat eine Umfrage unter den Kunden, wenn es um das Leben und die Gesundheit tausender Menschen geht?


> Für viele Menschen ist die Mobilität auch ein gelebtes Lebensgefühl, soll schnell möchte man das nicht aufgeben


Nicht Mobilität, *aktive* Mobilität. Und wieviele Menschen sind schon mal mit einem autonomen KFZ gefahren? Wie kann man also über etwas urteilen, von dem man weder Ahnung noch Erfahrung hat, es also in keinster Weise kennt? Und warum bedeutet autonome Mobilität einen Verlust von "Lebensgefühl", und keinen Gewinn? Was genau ist an 1000KM selbst in den Urlaub fahren Lebensgefühl? Weil diese 1000KM autonom zu fahren zu entspannt sind? 

Ich kann verstehen, dass viele Menschen mit Gaspedal, Schaltung und Lenkrad ihren Spaß haben. Auf der anderen Seite kostet dieser Spaß eben auch jedes Jahr etliche Menschenleben. Und die stehen nunmal über dem Wunsch Spaß haben zu wollen. In Zukunft wird man auf diesen Spaß ja auch nicht verzichten müssen, man wird ihn dann lediglich auf abgesperrten Strecken haben.


Threshold schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Wir haben das Öl innerhalb 100  Jahren weggepumpt, wofür die Erde 100 Millionen Jahre gebraucht hat, um  es zu erzeugen.


Vor allem, sieh dir mal an was man so alles mit  Öl anstellen kann. Medikamente, Reinigungsmittel, Parfüms,  Lippenstifte, Sonnencreme, Condome usw, überall kommen Bestandteile von Öl zum Einsatz. Und was machen wir? Wir  verbrennen das Zeug in solchen Mengen, als wäre es nichts. Und unseren  Nachfahren können wir dann sagen "Sorry Leute, wie habens verbrannt,  aber wir hatten Spaß dabei." 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Herr Sinn erzählt viel Blödsinn, davor bewahren auch Titel nicht


Da ich mittlerweile einige seiner Vorlesungen gesehen habe, muß ich hier  leider zustimmen. Er arbeitet zwar (scheinbar) mit sehr korrekten  Zahlen/Ausgangswerten, zieht aber mMn sehr oft die falschen Schlüsse,  und kommt dadurch mit seinen Berechnungen sehr häufig auf korrekte aber  eben irrelevante Ergebnisse.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das mit den Elektroautos hat er auch durchgerechnet, 45 Millionen BMW i3 bräuchten wir.


Genau das meine ich. Er rechnet sich da Dinge zusammen, die so keine  Relevanz haben. ZB. weil man nicht nur in einer Technik (Akkus)  speichern wird, sondern in einer Kombination aus vielen Techniken. Auch  seine Kalkulationen bzgl. der Elektromobilität der Zukunft basieren  darauf, dass die Mobilität dann noch wie heute aussehen wird. Dabei wird  das autonome Fahren über kurz oder lang zu einem Weggang vom eigenen  Auto führen (welches ja zu 97% nur ungenutzt rumsteht). Hier fallen also  schon mal direkt 60-75% der Fahrzeuge weg. Dazu kommen andere Konzepte,  da in der Zukunft nicht mehr pro Person 1,5-2,5 Tonnen Fahrzeug nötig  sind - entsprechend geringer ist die zum Transport einer Person  benötigte Energie. Usw...

Herr Sinn geht einfach zu oft davon aus, dass die Zukunft wie das Heute, nur mal X, sein wird. Und das ist natürlich UnSinn.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich statt mit "von den  Herstellern angegebenen" 15 kWh / 100 km mit den 25 kWh / 100 km, die  ein Auto tyisch deutscher Größe real mindestens verbraucht rechne und  statt mit Merkels "1 Million" Greenwashing die zu ersetzenden 62  Millionen KFZ zugrunde lege, komme ich auf 38%.


Dann gehst du  aber auch wieder davon aus, das in Zukunft in Relation alles so bleibt,  wie es heute ist. Also bzgl. aktuellem Gewicht, Verbrauch usw. Es wird  dabei alles andere komplett außer Acht gelassen. Entwicklung des  Fahrzeuggewichts, Entwicklung der Mobilität an sich usw. Ich bin davon  überzeugt, bevor auch nur ansatzweise alle Bestands-Fahrzeuge auf  E-Antrieb umgestellt haben, wird die Mobilität an sich einen deutlichen  Umschwung erleben. Und da *kann* schon in den nächsten 15 Jahren so viel passieren, dass eine zuverlässige Berechnung mit aktuellen Daten gar nicht möglich bzw. sinnvoll ist.


hazelol schrieb:


> das e auto ist nicht die lösung. mmn sollte man  sich eher auf die brennstoffzelle konzentrieren. lithium ist eben auch  ein seltener rohstoff und wenn die ganze welt nach batterien verlangt  wird der chinese schnell die tür schließen oder die preise ins  unermessliche treiben.


Puh. Also erstens ist eine Brennstoffzelle nur ein Ersatz für den Akku.  Ergo ist ein Auto mit Brennstoffzelle auch ein E-Auto. Zweitens ist  Lithium ganz und gar nicht selten, lediglich die Gewinnung ist aktuell  noch nicht so einfach. Und drittens, der Weltgrößte Hersteller von Akkus  wird in Kürze Tesla (in Zusammenarbeit mit Panasonic) sein, und damit  ein amerikanisches Unternehmen. Und das Thema Akku-Recycling ist diesem  Unternehmen sehr wichtig (da am Ende günstiger).


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der atomare Strom Klima neutral?
> Den Brennstoff kriegst du also neutral ausm Boden?
> Und die Abfälle kann man auch ganz neutral entsorgen?


Die reine Erzeugung, das aufstellen von Windrädern im Meer ist auch nicht Klimaneutral und trotzdem ist es richtig das zu tun.
Ich bestreite nicht, in keinster Weise, dass EE die Zukunft sind, aber wie bekommen wir die nächsten 50 Jahre halbwegs sauber hin?

@inu
Nun ja die Autos der Zukunft werden kleiner und leichter, allerdings ist der BMW i3 schon ein eher kleiner Wagen. Also kann man ihn recht gut als Referenz nehmen.
Ja ein Mix, er hat das auch mit Pumpspeicherkraftwerken gerechnet. 3,5k auch nicht so toll. 20M i3 plus 1,75k Pumpspeicherkraftwerke. Naja

Natürlich Akkus noch zu Hause etc
Jedenfalls ist der Aufwand gewaltig und nicht innerhalb der nächsten 3 Jahrzehnte zu schaffen.

@wasserstoff
Nun bin ich nicht abgeneigt, aber keine 10 Prozent der Autofahrer brauchen die Vorteile von Wassrstoff ggü. Akkus.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die reine Erzeugung, das aufstellen von Windrädern im Meer ist auch nicht Klimaneutral und trotzdem ist es richtig das zu tun.
> Ich bestreite nicht, in keinster Weise, dass EE die Zukunft sind, aber wie bekommen wir die nächsten 50 Jahre halbwegs sauber hin?



Wieso 50 Jahre?
Seit Kohl ist da nichts passiert. Wir haben also schon locker 30 Jahre nichts gemacht.
Daher wird heute die Brechstange herausgeholt.
Und das ist immer so in der Politik. Es wird gewartet, bis es einem vor die Füße fällt, ehe was gemacht wird.
Damals -- beim FCKW ging es doch auch recht schnell, bis das Zeugs verboten wurde.
Wieso kann man heute nicht einfach auch die Erzeugung von Energie aus abfallproduzierenden Stoffen verbieten?
Dann muss die Energie Wirtschaft mal den Arsch anheben und was entwickeln und präsentieren anstatt abzuwarten, was die Politik macht.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Welche Relevanz hat eine Umfrage unter den Kunden, wenn es um das Leben und die Gesundheit tausender Menschen geht?



Darum geht es doch gar nicht, seit wann hat sich denn die Industrie  um das Leben der Menschen gekümmert? 

Money, Money, Money ...

Aber ich sehe schon, hier glauben noch viele User an das gute der Menschheit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann gehst du  aber auch wieder davon aus, das in Zukunft in Relation alles so bleibt,  wie es heute ist. Also bzgl. aktuellem Gewicht, Verbrauch usw. Es wird  dabei alles andere komplett außer Acht gelassen. Entwicklung des  Fahrzeuggewichts, Entwicklung der Mobilität an sich usw. Ich bin davon  überzeugt, bevor auch nur ansatzweise alle Bestands-Fahrzeuge auf  E-Antrieb umgestellt haben, wird die Mobilität an sich einen deutlichen  Umschwung erleben. Und da *kann* schon in den nächsten 15 Jahren so viel passieren, dass eine zuverlässige Berechnung mit aktuellen Daten gar nicht möglich bzw. sinnvoll ist.



Nicht "kann". Nicht einmal "könnte". Bestenfalls "ein paar Leute können sich vorstellen, dass". Das Fahrzeuggewicht geht stetig nach oben, seit der Jahrtausendwende sogar gefühlt immer schneller. Und das nicht nur zugunsten von mehr Transportkapazität, die niemand braucht, sondern auch pro Transportkapazität. Dabei prädigt man spätestens seit Ende der 80er, dass wir uns diese Form von Mobilität nicht leisten können und die tote Masse dringend reduzieren müssen - was übrigens auch dem Fahrspaß deutlich zugute käme. Die reale Entwicklung ist aber eben das genaue Gegenteil und der Umstieg auf eine Technik, die für die geforderten Fahrleistungen noch einmal 200 bis 500 kg mehr an Technik erfordert, wird diesen Trend nicht umkehren. Selbst ein halt des Status Quo halte ich für arg unwahrscheinlich. Und die andere von dir erhoffte Entwicklung, dass autonomes Carsharing das Privatauto und den ÖPNV ersetzt, wird den Verbrauch pro Nutzkilometer sogar noch weiter steigern, denn während man heute eben sein Auto 97% der Zeit energiesparend rumstehen lässt, müsste es in Zukunft zum nächsten Nutzer pendeln.

Hochrechnungen über den Stromverbrauch einer Umstellung auf E-Autos sind definitiv möglich und ein wichtiger Aspekt, wenn man die Umstellung auf erneuerbare Energien insgesamt planen möchte. Natürlich bedeuten die daraus resultierenden Zeiträume (100% E-Auto nicht vor 2130 sinnvoll) auch, dass sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nie eintreten werden, weil man eben auf diese Prognosen reagiert. Aber wer hofft, dass die Reaktion aus einer drastischen Reduzierung der Individual-Verkehrsansprüche binnen 15 Jahren besteht, der reiht sich in eine lange Kette von enttäuschten Träumern der letzten Jahrzehnte ein. Wir könnten unseren Spritverbrauch vermutlich ohne ein einzige Elektroauto halbieren, wenn wir die Größe von Autos dem tatsächlichen Bedarf anpassen und für fahrten im städtischen Raum ganz darauf verzichten. Diese Möglichkeit wird aber seit 40 Jahren ignoriert, stattdessen sollen mittlerweile knapp 50% der Schulkinder mit dem Auto gebracht werden - und im Schnitt vermutlich mit einem, dass deutlich mehr als 1,5 Tonnen auf die Wage bringt.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "kann". Nicht einmal "könnte". Bestenfalls "ein paar Leute können sich vorstellen, dass". Das Fahrzeuggewicht geht stetig nach oben, seit der Jahrtausendwende sogar gefühlt immer schneller.
> ...
> Die reale Entwicklung ist aber eben das genaue Gegenteil und der Umstieg auf eine Technik, die für die geforderten Fahrleistungen noch einmal 200 bis 500 kg mehr an Technik erfordert, wird diesen Trend nicht umkehren. Selbst ein halt des Status Quo halte ich für arg unwahrscheinlich. Und die andere von dir erhoffte Entwicklung, dass autonomes Carsharing das Privatauto und den ÖPNV ersetzt, wird den Verbrauch pro Nutzkilometer sogar noch weiter steigern, denn während man heute eben sein Auto 97% der Zeit energiesparend rumstehen lässt, müsste es in Zukunft zum nächsten Nutzer pendeln.


OK, da kann man wohl geteilter Meinung sein. Ich bezweifel eben, dass die Mobilität sich laut deiner Prognose entwickelt, bzw. eben nicht entwickelt. Auch ziehst du nicht ganz nachvollziehbare Schlüsse. Man brauch zum einen nicht nur deutlich mehr Rohstoffe, um Autos zu 97% der Zeit "energiesparend" rumstehen zu lassen (weil man 5-6x - oder noch mehr - mehr Autos dazu braucht), und zum anderen werden diese "autonomen Carsharing" Fahrzeuge nicht mehr den heutigen Automobilen entsprechen. Entsprechend geringer wird ihr Verbrauch sein. Und sie werden den ÖPNV nicht ersetzen, sie werden ihn ergänzen. Und auch der ÖPNV wird sich verändern (flexibler werden).

Ob jetzt eine veränderte Wahrnehmung in der Bevölkerung den Ausschlag geben wird (die einfach zunehmend keine "Panzer" mehr kauft), oder (schon lange überfällige) geänderte gesetzliche Bestimmungen das Umdenken einleiten, spielt mMn gar keine Rolle. Und eine ans Fahrzeuggewicht gekoppelte Fahrzeugsteuer ist jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk. Nach einer ersten Verteuerung der "Unsinn-Autos" gerne auch langsam ansteigend, damit auch schön viel Kohle (Steuern) für den Wandel reinkommt.

Man brauch sich auch nur mal bei einigen unserer Nachbarn umschauen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvwEPsluAQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für ein solches Umdenken braucht es keine Ewigkeit. An den richtigen Stellschrauben gedreht, kann sowas relativ schnell passieren. Der von mir "erhoffte" Wandel ist also noch nicht mal das "Best-Case", sondern liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. Deine Prognose hingegen ist quasi das Worst-Case, und ich kann (und will!) mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das so eintreffen wird. Das würde ein Versagen auf so vielen Ebenen bedeuten. Und dafür gibt es ja noch nicht mal Indizien. Aber es gibt viele Indizien die auf das Gegenteil hindeuten. Wenn ich den Artikel (vom Spiegel? is schon eine Weile her, hab keinen Link) korrekt in Erinnerung habe, dann haben vor 10 Jahren ~90% mit 18 ihren Führerschein gemacht. Aktuell (bzw. Stand vor ca. 1-2 Jahren) dauert es 5-6 (?) Jahre länger, bis dieser Wert erreicht wird.

Deswegen finde ich auch relativ schwierig, beim Thema "Mobilität der Zukunft/in 10-20 Jahren" zuverlässige Vorhersagen treffen zu können. Es gibt einfach zu viele potentielle Möglichkeiten, die sich tlw. auch noch exponentiell entwickeln können. Vor 15 Jahren hätte man sich auch nicht vorstellen können, das heute quasi jeder mit einem Hochleistungs-Computer (samt Gesichtserkennung, Fingerabdruckscanner, GPS usw) in der Tasche rumläuft.


> Hochrechnungen über den Stromverbrauch einer Umstellung auf E-Autos sind definitiv möglich und ein wichtiger Aspekt, wenn man die Umstellung auf erneuerbare Energien insgesamt planen möchte.


Wie gesagt, aufgrund der genannten Faktoren haben sie höchstens spekulativen Charakter, und das über eine solche Bandbreite (aufgrund nicht vorhersehbarer Entwicklungen in dann auch noch vielen Bereichen), dass ihre Zuverlässigkeit gegen 0 tendiert. Und anhand der aktuellen Situation bzgl. Mobilität eine "Hochrechnung" auf den Stand zb. im Jahr 2035 anzustellen, ist mMn einfach nicht sinnvoll - da ein Stillstand bzgl. Entwicklung der Mobilität Voraussetzung der Hochrechnung ist. Und bloß weil es diesen Stillstand in der Vergangenheit (sogar eine lange Zeit) gab, bzw. die Entwicklung eigentlich sogar in negativer Richtung vonstatten ging, sollte man nicht davon ausgehen - oder gar das Ziel haben - dass das auch in den nächsten 15-20 Jahren so sein wird. Gerade wo es, wie gesagt, immer mehr Indizien gibt, die auf eine sich (zum positiven) ändernde Richtung hindeuten.


> Aber wer hofft, dass die Reaktion aus einer drastischen Reduzierung der Individual-Verkehrsansprüche binnen 15 Jahren besteht, der reiht sich in eine lange Kette von enttäuschten Träumern der letzten Jahrzehnte ein.


Wie drastisch die Reduzierung in den 15 Jahren ausfallen wird weiß ich nicht, aber sie findet schon lange statt (s.o.), und das Thema E-Mobilität kann, wenn entsprechende Konzepte kommen (und die stehen vereinzelt quasi schon vor der Tür), durchaus beschleunigende Wirkung haben. Aber ich sagte auch nicht dass der Individual-Verkehr in 15 Jahren "drastisch" reduziert wird, ich bezog mich auf das Konzept der Mobilität an sich. Siehe Model S, Model X und Model 3. Letzteres ist zwar noch immer kein Kleinwagen, aber der kleinste - und erfolgreichste. Ein Model 4 o. 5 könnte immer kleiner, und noch erfolgreicher werden. Durch einen geänderten (und damit effizienteren) E-Motor wird das Model 3 noch mal sparsamer sein, und weitere (kleinere) Model 4/5 könnten hier den Verbrauch noch weiter reduzieren (evtl. sogar unter 10kWh EPA). Und dann würden die anderen Autobauer auch hier (und mal wieder) dem nachkommen, und endlich mal vernünftige Autos bauen.

Aber wie gesagt, hier sind so viele Faktoren entscheidend, die tlw. (zb. Verhalten/Verlangen der Kunden) überhaupt nicht abschätzbar sind.



> Wir könnten unseren Spritverbrauch vermutlich ohne ein einzige Elektroauto halbieren, wenn wir die Größe von Autos dem tatsächlichen Bedarf anpassen und für fahrten im städtischen Raum ganz darauf verzichten. Diese Möglichkeit wird aber seit 40 Jahren ignoriert, stattdessen sollen mittlerweile knapp 50% der Schulkinder mit dem Auto gebracht werden - und im Schnitt vermutlich mit einem, dass deutlich mehr als 1,5 Tonnen auf die Wage bringt.


Und genau das ist der Punkt. Nicht vermutlich, ganz sicher hätten wir unseren Verbrauch schon lange min. halbieren können. Wie gesagt, im Schnitt fahren 1,2 o. 1,3 Personen in einem Auto. Aber es gibt bis heute quasi keinen Markt für entsprechende 1+1 bzw. 2 Sitzer (Sportwagen zählen natürlich nicht^^). Und die meisten Modelle die es gibt (und das ja tlw. auch schon seit Ende der 80er), sind E-Fahrzeuge.

Daher bietet die E-Mobilität ja mMn auch eine Chance, diesen Umstand zu ändern. Nicht nur als Marketing-Argument, sondern weil damit auch immer mehr Menschen für das Thema Verbrauch (primär Geld sparen, sekundär Umwelt) sensibilisiert werden. Das hat beim Verbrenner ja schon mal ein Stück weit funktioniert (da schaut man ja zumindest zunehmend auf den Verbrauch, siehe den Erfolg des Diesel). Und beim E-Auto und zb. dem Thema Reichweite kann hier durchaus ein beschleunigtes Umdenken passieren.

Ich bin mir sicher, so viele Menschen wie heute haben sich noch nie zuvor für das Thema Verbrauch interessiert. Und mit den passenden "Stellschrauben" kann man auch den ÖPVN weiter in den Fokus der Menschen rücken, oder Pedelecs/E-Roller als zunehmenden Ersatz für Autofahrten. In anderen Ländern sieht man ja, dass das Interesse und der Wille vorhanden ist. Siehe das Beispiel Dänemark, Niederlande usw. Das Problem sind ja nicht die Menschen an sich, sondern was uns über Jahrzehnte zb. über die Industrie (Werbung usw.) eingetrichtert wurde.

Und das zunehmende Interesse an der E-Mobilität zeigt ja, dass der Kunde heute schon sehr oft bereit für etwas Neues ist. Was fehlt sind aktuell noch passende Angebote an breiter Front. Und Aufklärung. Siehe hier im Thread, wo jemand *hust* das Thema Sicherheit ansprach, bzw. Kleinstwagen eine ausreichende Sicherheit quasi abgesprochen hat. Klar, wenn man in einem 500-700Kg KFZ sitzt, und von einem stark beschleunigtem 2,5to SUV gegen einen anderen KFZ-Panzer gedrückt wird, dann brauch man schon ein ordentlich entwickeltes und produziertes Kohlefaser/Carbon Monocoque, um nicht verflüssigt zu werden. Aber das ist alles machbar (klar, Preisfrage), und wenn der 2,5to Dinosaurier aus dem Verkehr gezogen wurde, in dem Maße auch gar nicht mehr erforderlich.

Wie gesagt, es gibt in zu vielen Bereichen noch zu viele Unbekannte, die eine zuverlässige Prognose über die nächsten 15-25 Jahre einfach nicht erlauben. Ich gebe mich da allerdings lieber den halbwegs positiveren "Spekulationen" hin, anstatt das alles in tiefschwarz zu sehen. Und ich bin noch einer der "älteren" Kunden, gerade die jüngeren Käufer sind hier noch mal deutlich flexibler/offener, was zukünftige Mobilitätskonzepte angeht. Zur Not muß man die "alten Säcke" eben mit gesetzlichen Änderungen zum Umdenken motivieren.

Das Thema Mobilität hat sich in den letzten 50 Jahren einfach in eine komplett falsche Richtung entwickelt. Ein Auto/Fahrzeug ist primär ein Transportmittel, kein Spielzeug/Spaßmobil.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ein Auto/Fahrzeug ist primär ein Transportmittel, kein Spielzeug/Spaßmobil.



Ein Automobil ist mehr als ein Transportmittel, es ist ein Teil der gelebten individuellen Mobilität.

Nicht jeder Mensch wohnt in einem Ballungszentrum, wo man den Verkehr mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln effizient organisieren kann.
Für viele Pendler in den Speckgürteln der Großstädte, ist doch ein Automobil der einzige Weg, um überhaupt seine Arbeitsstätte zu erreichen.
Daran wird sich auch in absehbarer Zukunft nix ändern.

Und unterschätze den Spaßfaktor eines Autos nicht,
in der ehemaligen Ostzone gabs den Trabbi, der hat auch Menschen von A nach B transportiert,
so wirklich glücklich war damit niemand


----------



## azzih (7. Oktober 2017)

Dann muss man halt die Bahnverbindungen +S- und Ubahn  ausbauen und attraktiver machen. Wohne auch in Frankfurt Umkreis und mir kann doch keiner erzählen das  mim Auto nach Frankfurt pendeln irgendwie Sinn macht. Quasi jeden Tag ist hier die A5 und die 661 total verstopft. Da ist man locker mit der Bahn schneller am  Ziel. Und dann meinen die Pendler noch  sie müssten auf Bundesstrassen ausweichen und dort alles verstopfen, sodass die Leute die hier im 10km Umkreis zur Arbeit wollen nicht mehr vernünftig voran kommen.

Da in Zukunft immer mehr Menschen in Städten oder Stadt-nah wohnen werden, ist eine effiziente Infrastruktur essentiell wichtig. Und das kann nicht heissen das jeder zur Primetime versucht mim eigenen Auto in die Stadt einzufahren und das im Schneckentempo. Das muss schon effizient gestaltet werden. Ist ja nicht nur ökologisch total sinnlos, sondern auch ökonomisch und für den Einzelnen der ein Teil seines Tages sinnlos im Stau steht.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt die Bahnverbindungen +S- und Ubahn  ausbauen und attraktiver machen. Wohne auch in Frankfurt Umkreis und mir kann doch keiner erzählen das  mim Auto nach Frankfurt pendeln irgendwie Sinn macht. Quasi jeden Tag ist hier die A5 und die 661 total verstopft. Da ist man locker mit der Bahn schneller am  Ziel. Und dann meinen die Pendler noch  sie müssten auf Bundesstrassen ausweichen und dort alles verstopfen, sodass die Leute die hier im 10km Umkreis zur Arbeit wollen nicht mehr vernünftig voran kommen.
> 
> Da in Zukunft immer mehr Menschen in Städten oder Stadt-nah wohnen werden, ist eine effiziente Infrastruktur essentiell wichtig. Und das kann nicht heissen das jeder zur Primetime versucht mim eigenen Auto in die Stadt einzufahren und das im Schneckentempo. Das muss schon effizient gestaltet werden. Ist ja nicht nur ökologisch total sinnlos, sondern auch ökonomisch und für den Einzelnen der ein Teil seines Tages sinnlos im Stau steht.



Ja, da muss man auch die jeweilige Region/Stadt separat betrachten,
in Dresden ist einfach geologisch gar kein Platz mehr, um weitere S-Bahn-Linien aufzubauen.
Hier wird der Individualverkehr immer ein Thema bleiben .


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Dresden kann man umgestalten. Wurde ja vor 70 Jahren schon mal gemacht. 
Daher sehe ich da nie Probleme.
DA nimmt man eine breite Ausfallstraße, stutzt sie ein wenig und schon passt da eine Straßenbahn hin.
Machbar wäre alles, aber die meisten wehren sich ja mit Händen und Füßen.
Guck dir Bayern an -- ja ich weiß  -- da blockiert der Seehofer die Stromtrassen nach belieben.
Wieso zwingt man sie ihm nicht einfach auf?


----------



## azzih (7. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ein generelles Problem in Deutschland, diese Blockadehaltung allem Neuen gegenüber. Deutschland wird sich selbst abschaffen, wenn wir es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen Zukunftsprojekte auch gegen Widerstand durchzuziehen. Neue Stromtrassen müssen nunmal gebaut werden, Glasfaser verlegt und Windräder errichtet werden. Da dürfen individuelle Befindnisse von Wutbürgern keine Rolle spielen, die teilweise die absurdesten Ausreden anführen (Landschaftsbild, Schattenwurf). 

Auch muss dieses absurde Theater mit diesem Föderalismus endlich aufhören. Reicht schon das wir in Deutschland 16x unterschiedliche Bildungspolitik machen, was keinerlei Sinn hat. Nein auch bei Zukunftsprojekten oder dem Atomendlager sperrt sich jedes Land und schiebt die Verantwortung auf andere.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dresden kann man umgestalten. Wurde ja vor 70 Jahren schon mal gemacht.
> Daher sehe ich da nie Probleme.



Ich sehe schon, du warst noch niemals in Dresden. 

Das ist nunmal eine Stadt, welche im Elbtal liegt,
da sind zusätzliche S-Bahn-Linien gar nicht machbar.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Das geht schon. einfach ein paar Häuserreihen abreißen.
Untertunneln geht auch. U Bahn ist kein Thema.
Die Frage ist eben, ob man darin investieren will und das will eben niemand.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht schon. einfach ein paar Häuserreihen abreißen.
> Untertunneln geht auch. U Bahn ist kein Thema.
> Die Frage ist eben, ob man darin investieren will und das will eben niemand.



Sicher geht das, dann kostet aber eine Kurzfahrt 20 Euro,

fraglich, ob das von den Kunden angenommen wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Warum sollte eine Kurzfahrt 20€ kosten?
Öffentlicher Nahverkehr sollte kostenfrei sein. Finanzieren kannst du das mit einer Erhöhung der Mineralölsteuer oder der Kfz Steuer oder sonst was.
Maut in der Innenstadt wäre auch eine Finanzierungsmöglichkeit.
Den Individualverkehr schröpfen um den Nahverkehr zu finanzieren ist immer ein gutes Mittel.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Kurzfahrt 20€ kosten?
> Öffentlicher Nahverkehr sollte kostenfrei sein. Finanzieren kannst du das mit einer Erhöhung der Mineralölsteuer oder der Kfz Steuer oder sonst was.
> Maut in der Innenstadt wäre auch eine Finanzierungsmöglichkeit.
> Den Individualverkehr schröpfen um den Nahverkehr zu finanzieren ist immer ein gutes Mittel.



Ich sehe schon, du lebst in keiner größeren Stadt. 

Und sicher, der öffentliche Nachverkehr muss kostenfrei sein,
soviele Netze kannst du gar nicht aufbauen, damit alle zufrieden,
und vor allem auch finanzierbar bleibt.

Nur die Pendler abzumelken, damit die Infrastruktur bezahlbar bleibt,
ist wohl auch der falsche Weg.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nur die Pendler abzumelken, damit die Infrastruktur bezahlbar bleibt,
> ist wohl auch der falsche Weg.



Wieso nur Pendler?
Die, die in der Stadt wohnen und ein Auto haben, zahlen logischer Weise auch.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso nur Pendler?
> Die, die in der Stadt wohnen und ein Auto haben, zahlen logischer Weise auch.



Und? Wie willst du da eine gerechte Steuer erheben?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und? Wie willst du da eine gerechte Steuer erheben?



Wieso Steuer?
Seit wann gibt es ein Grundrecht, die Umwelt verschmutzen zu dürfen?
Wieso muss jeder ein Auto besitzen, das die meiste Zeit eh nur herumsteht?
Das Dilemma ist doch, dass sich jede Lobbyistengruppe mit allen Mitteln wehrt, damit man ihnen keine Vorteile entzieht.
Guck dir die Lebensmittelindustrie an. Seit Jahren blockieren die z.B. ein Ampelsystem, wie es das in England gibt, wo Lebensmittel mit viel Zucker und Fett eine rote Ampel bekommen und gesunde Lebensmittel eine grüne Ampel.
Wieso darf eine Süßigkeit wie die Milchschnitte als gesund beworben werden, weil da Milch drin ist?
Und wieso weigert sich Deutschland immens dagegen, dass Lobbyismus transparenter gestaltet wird?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2017)

Punkt 1:
Also die ÖPNV Finanzierung durch Mineralölsteuer ist Bullshit.
Weil man so die Nachfrage nach dem ÖPNV erhöht wodurch die Nachfrage nach Öl sinkt. Geht nicht auf.

Punkt 2:
Mehr S und U Bahnen,  gute Idee aber viel zu hohe Trassenpreise und Fahrzeugpreise. 
Aber die Alternative fährt schon seit über 100 Jahren in Wuppertal, die Bahnen müssen auch in die Luft. Ich denke nicht, dass wir die Wuppertaler Schwebebahn so einfach nachbauen können, das
ist auch zu groß und sperrig gebaut, aber heute kann man das besser machen. Wenn man billige Trassen bauen kann, dann kann man auch Dörfer damit anbinden. Kurzzüge würden ja absolut reichen und dazu noch 10 Minuten Takt und Solarzellen auf der Trasse.
Gibt einige interessante Konzepte.

Punkt 3:
Guckt euch mal das Twike 5 an, viel zu teuer, aber vom Konzept her sehr interessant. Das mit entnehmbaren Akku den man mal eben mit in die Wohnung zum Laden mitnehmen kann wäre für viele eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Steuer?



Wie soll das denn sonst finanziert werden?

Gut nennen wir es keine Steuer, sondern Mobilitätsausgleichsabgabe, 

das klingt nicht so brutal.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Machen wir das wie in Österreich.
Da gibt es jetzt das Anti Verhüllungsgesetz. 
Weil Burkaverbot wäre ja Verfassungswidrig. 
Jetzt hat man das Maskottchen eines Ladens verhaftet, denn er trug ein Hai Kostüm mit Hai Kopf und war daher verhüllt. 
Clowns wurden auch schon eingesackt, denn die Clown Bemalung samt großer Nase verstoßen ebenfalls gegen das neue Gesetz.

Die Alpen Clowns -- meine Fresse.


----------



## hazelol (9. Oktober 2017)

threshold, du kannst gerne auf dein auto verzichten, du kannst gerne auch auf lebensmittel mit viel zucker verzichten, meinetwegen brauchst du auch kein fleisch essen. aber hör doch einfach auf alle anderen als unmenschen darzustellen. ich möchte nicht auf mein auto verzichten und sehe es auch nicht ein zusätzlich den nahverkehr zu finanzieren. von meinen kfz steuer abgaben geht gefühlt auch nichts in die instandhaltung von fahrbahnen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja, dann fahre Auto.
Nur musst du dann extra dafür bezahlen, weil du mit deinem Verhalten den Planeten schädigst.


----------



## hazelol (9. Oktober 2017)

mach ich ja eh schon durch die kfz steuer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> ...ich möchte nicht auf mein auto verzichten


Das ist doch dein gutes Recht und niemand will und wird Dir das verbieten. Statt bisheriger Fahrzeuge, werden Dir in naher Zukunft zusätzlich auch Elektrische angeboten, mit denen man konfortabler, sicherer und billiger fahren wird. Wo ist das Problem?



hazelol schrieb:


> ...[ich]  sehe es auch nicht ein, zusätzlich den Nahverkehr zu finanzieren. von meinen kfz steuer abgaben geht gefühlt


Dann solltest Du eine Partei gründen, die jede Förderung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs unterbindet. Aktuell liegen die steuerlichen Subventionen des öffentliochen Nahverkehrs je nach Region bei bis zu 80%. Ich verstehe darum nicht, warum der öffentliche Nahverkehr nicht komplett als Diensleistung des Staates kostenlos wird, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 



hazelol schrieb:


> auch nichts in die instandhaltung von fahrbahnen.


Steuern sind nicht Zweck gebunden. Steuern werden erhoben, es wird ein Bundes,- Landes,- Kreishaushalt beschlossenn und nach politischen Zielen hin verteilt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> mach ich ja eh schon durch die kfz steuer.



Die will ich ja abschaffen und sie gegen eine Umweltsteuer ersetzen.
Große, schwere Wagen, die dann viel verbrauchen und ausstoßen werden stark besteuert.
Kleine Fahrzeuge, die wenig verbrauchen, haben Vorteile.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die will ich ja abschaffen und sie gegen eine Umweltsteuer ersetzen.
> Große, schwere Wagen, die dann viel verbrauchen und ausstoßen werden stark besteuert.
> Kleine Fahrzeuge, die wenig verbrauchen, haben Vorteile.



Ich wähle dich



Machst du mich als dein Gesundheitsminister?
dann räum ich erstmal auf in der Altenpflege und Krankenhäuser


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Machst du mich als dein Gesundheitsminister?
> dann räum ich erstmal auf in der Altenpflege und Krankenhäuser



Ich mache dich zum Bundespräsidenten, damit du nicht an meinem Stuhl sägen kannst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie drastisch die Reduzierung in den 15 Jahren ausfallen wird weiß ich nicht, aber sie findet schon lange statt (s.o.), und das Thema E-Mobilität kann, wenn entsprechende Konzepte kommen (und die stehen vereinzelt quasi schon vor der Tür), durchaus beschleunigende Wirkung haben. Aber ich sagte auch nicht dass der Individual-Verkehr in 15 Jahren "drastisch" reduziert wird, ich bezog mich auf das Konzept der Mobilität an sich. Siehe Model S, Model X und Model 3. Letzteres ist zwar noch immer kein Kleinwagen, aber der kleinste - und erfolgreichste. Ein Model 4 o. 5 könnte immer kleiner, und noch erfolgreicher werden. Durch einen geänderten (und damit effizienteren) E-Motor wird das Model 3 noch mal sparsamer sein, und weitere (kleinere) Model 4/5 könnten hier den Verbrauch noch weiter reduzieren (evtl. sogar unter 10kWh EPA). Und dann würden die anderen Autobauer auch hier (und mal wieder) dem nachkommen, und endlich mal vernünftige Autos bauen.



"effizienterer E-Motor"? Da hat sich seit Jahrzehnten nichts mehr getan, die Verluste sind minimal. Und es gibt bereits deutlich kleinere E-Autos als das Model 3 (das es wiederum bis auf weiteres nicht "gibt"). Aber die wenigen mit Faible für Elektroautos, die mir begegnen, finden daran zwei Dinge toll: Dicke Schlitten fahren und sich das auch noch als umweltfreundlich verkaufen und die Beschleunigung. Optimismus in Ehren, aber dass ausgerechnet eine Technik die schwerere Fahrzeuge für vergleichbare Fahreigenschaften den allgemeinen und seit Jahrzehnten stabilen Trend zu immer schwereren Fahrzeugen aufbricht, ist in meinen Augen blanker Utopismus. Und an "Stellschrauben drehen" will bis auf weiteres auch niemand, der Trend zum späteren Führerschein ist primär auf mangelnde Parkplätze und hohe Kosten für das Ding zurückzuführen - während die Zahl der zugelassenen Fahrzeuge weiter steigt. Ich beobachte subjektiv auch gegenläufig einen Trend zum immer früheren eigenen Auto. Heute gehört das in vielen Familien schon zum Führerschein dazu, früher hat man den nur gemacht weil er oft Einstellungsvorraussetzung war und man sich ab und zu die Karre vom Papi leihen konnte.



> Daher bietet die E-Mobilität ja mMn auch eine Chance, diesen Umstand zu ändern. Nicht nur als Marketing-Argument, sondern weil damit auch immer mehr Menschen für das Thema Verbrauch (primär Geld sparen, sekundär Umwelt) sensibilisiert werden. Das hat beim Verbrenner ja schon mal ein Stück weit funktioniert (da schaut man ja zumindest zunehmend auf den Verbrauch, siehe den Erfolg des Diesel). Und beim E-Auto und zb. dem Thema Reichweite kann hier durchaus ein beschleunigtes Umdenken passieren.



Der Vergleich mit dem Diesel ist passend: Die Werbung hat den Leuten fleißig beigebracht auf den Verbrauch in Litern und Euro zu schauen, damit sie möglichst weit fahren können und mit modernen Dieseln natürlich auch ganz besonders sportlich, ohne dass sie pleite gehen. Um Emissionen geht es dabei nicht im geringsten und die von dir gewünschten Elektroautos gehen genau in Gegenrichtung.



> Ich bin mir sicher, so viele Menschen wie heute haben sich noch nie zuvor für das Thema Verbrauch interessiert. Und mit den passenden "Stellschrauben" kann man auch den ÖPVN weiter in den Fokus der Menschen rücken, oder Pedelecs/E-Roller als zunehmenden Ersatz für Autofahrten. In anderen Ländern sieht man ja, dass das Interesse und der Wille vorhanden ist. Siehe das Beispiel Dänemark, Niederlande usw. Das Problem sind ja nicht die Menschen an sich, sondern was uns über Jahrzehnte zb. über die Industrie (Werbung usw.) eingetrichtert wurde.



Dänemark und Niederlande drehen seit Jahrzehnten an den Stellschrauben und verglichen mit der zuvor bereits deutlich weniger autoafinen Mobilitätskultur haben sie nicht einmal einen großen Umschwung erreicht (aber immerhin das Niveau gehalten). In Deutschland (und sehr, sehr vielen anderen Ländern) dreht niemand die Schrauben in diese Richtung, im Gegenteil alle (einschließlich Grüne) brüsten sich im Moment mit der Verhinderung von Fahrverboten und für Fahrräder wird quasi gar nichts ausgegeben.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, da muss man auch die jeweilige Region/Stadt separat betrachten,
> in Dresden ist einfach geologisch gar kein Platz mehr, um weitere S-Bahn-Linien aufzubauen.
> Hier wird der Individualverkehr immer ein Thema bleiben .



Individual-PKW-Verkehr braucht ein vielfaches an Platz. Das ist ja der Hauptgrund für jegliche Bemühungen, ihn abzuschaffen - um die Umwelt kümmert sich eh kein Arsch, aber wenn die Straßen verstopft sind, weil pro Person eigentlich 60 m² (inklusive Sicherheitsabstand) Fahrbahn benötigt, aber nicht einmal 6 m² vorhanden sind, von Parkplätzen ganz zu schweigen, dann werden halt andere Lösungen benötigt.
(und zwar vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob man Q7 oder Modell X fährt)




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, du lebst in keiner größeren Stadt.
> 
> Und sicher, der öffentliche Nachverkehr muss kostenfrei sein,
> soviele Netze kannst du gar nicht aufbauen, damit alle zufrieden,
> ...



Und billiger ist ÖPNV in Vergleich zu den Investitionen in Straßen, PKWs, Treibstoffe und gesundheitliche Folgeschäden übrigens auch. Von Umwelt, internationalen Folgekosten oder ganz banal dem beanspruchten schweine teuren Platz in den Innenstädten ganz zu schweigen. Wenn man in Frankfurt die beiden City-Ringe als Bauland verkaufen würde, hätte man vermutlich locker eine komplett neue U-Bahnlinie finanziert und für die Straßenrandparkplätze in der City gäbe es eine weitere.




hazelol schrieb:


> mach ich ja eh schon durch die kfz steuer.



KFZ-Steuer 2016: 8,95 Milliarden
*Bundes*haushalt für Straßen 2016: 8,8 Milliarden
Ausgaben der Länder und Gemeinden für ihre Straßen: Genaue Summen konnte ich nicht finden. Aber 230 Mm Bundesstraßen inkl. Autobahnen stehen 690 Mm beim Rest zur Verfügung, es wird also sicherlich nicht weniger als auf Bundesebene sein. Die Lücke zwischen dem tatsächlich geleisteten und dem eigentlich nötigen liegt bereits bei über 7 Milliarden.
Die KFZ-Steuern sind so lächerlich, dass allein die Straßen auf denen du fährst, dir zu über 50% von der Allgemeinheit subventioniert werden - von den Folgekosten für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Globalpolitik ganz zu schweigen. Das geht nicht einmal dann mit auf, wenn du die Mineralöl- und Ökosteuern mit rein nimmst (die ja auf alle Treib- und Heizstoffe fällig werden -außer natürlich Kerosin...- und bei weitem nicht nur von Autofahrern bezahlt werden).


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2017)

Und genau deswegen brauchen wir ein komplett neues Bahnkonzept für Kurzstrecken
-Billig
-Platzsparend (nicht ebenerdig)
-Autonom
-Hoher Takt
-leichter Güterverkehr möglich


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "effizienterer E-Motor"? Da hat sich seit Jahrzehnten nichts mehr getan, die Verluste sind minimal.


Ich hab auch nicht gesagt dass da eine neu entwickelte Technik zum Einsatz kommt, sondern dass das M3 einen effizienteren Motor als die anderen "Models" bekommt.


			
				Zitat Wiki: schrieb:
			
		

> Gemäß durchgesickerten EPA-Dokumenten habe das Model 3 nicht die bisher  von Tesla verwendeten fremderregten Motoren, die ohne Magnete auskommen  aber mehr Strom benötigen und bei Dauerhochleistung warm werden, sondern  einen effizienteren Permanentmagnetmotor.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die wenigen mit Faible für Elektroautos, die mir begegnen, finden daran zwei Dinge toll: Dicke Schlitten fahren und sich das auch noch als umweltfreundlich verkaufen und die Beschleunigung.


Siehste mal, die meisten die ich kenne die sich für E-Mobilität interessieren haben überhaupt kein Interesse an "dicken Schlitten". Gut, das Thema Beschleunigung würde man natürlich schon gerne mitnehmen. Aber mit am interessantesten findet man hier die Möglichkeit, das KFZ zu Hause tanken zu können. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch an der eher "ländlichen" Gegend in der ich wohne.


> Und an "Stellschrauben drehen" will bis auf weiteres auch niemand, der Trend zum späteren Führerschein ist primär auf mangelnde Parkplätze und hohe Kosten für das Ding zurückzuführen - während die Zahl der zugelassenen Fahrzeuge weiter steigt. Ich beobachte subjektiv auch gegenläufig einen Trend zum immer früheren eigenen Auto. Heute gehört das in vielen Familien schon zum Führerschein dazu, früher hat man den nur gemacht weil er oft Einstellungsvorraussetzung war und man sich ab und zu die Karre vom Papi leihen konnte.


Das man sich ziemt an den Stellschrauben zu drehen (Verbrenner gezielt unattraktiver, oder E-Mobilität/ÖPNV attraktiver machen usw.) liegt ja nicht an der Technik. Und dass der Trend zum immer später gemachten Führerschein Tatsache ist zeigen die Statistiken, ebenso wie die Umfragen aufzeigen warum dass so ist. Das kann man subjektiv anders empfinden, ändert aber an den Tatsachen nichts. Selbst bei uns "auf dem Land" haben lange nicht mehr so viele mit 18 einen Lappen wie zu meiner Zeit.


> Der Vergleich mit dem Diesel ist passend: Die Werbung hat den Leuten fleißig beigebracht auf den Verbrauch in Litern und Euro zu schauen, damit sie möglichst weit fahren können und mit modernen Dieseln natürlich auch ganz besonders sportlich, ohne dass sie pleite gehen. Um Emissionen geht es dabei nicht im geringsten und die von dir gewünschten Elektroautos gehen genau in Gegenrichtung.


Die E-Mobilität ist im Unterhalt günstiger, das interessiert die Leute. Sie ist selbst mit dem normalen Strom-Mix schon weniger umweltbelastend, auch das interessiert die Leute (ob aufgrund der Preisstabilität der Fahrzeuge, die beim Diesel - gerade bei den gebrauchten - noch zum Problem werden wird, oder aufgrund des ökologischen Gedankens, spielt ja erstmal keine Rolle). Und E-Mobilität ist etwas neues, auch sowas interessiert die Menschen. Dazu kommt, das man gerade hier eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf den Verbrauch achten muß, hinten raus wäre ja sogar ein E-Auto mit 50kWh/100km (was bzgl. Energie ca. 5L Treibstoff entspricht) weniger umweltschädlich. Bei entsprechender Stromerzeugung (höherer EE-Anteil) wäre das sogar heute schon so.


> Dänemark und Niederlande drehen seit Jahrzehnten an den Stellschrauben und verglichen mit der zuvor bereits deutlich weniger autoafinen Mobilitätskultur haben sie nicht einmal einen großen Umschwung erreicht (aber immerhin das Niveau gehalten). In Deutschland (und sehr, sehr vielen anderen Ländern) dreht niemand die Schrauben in diese Richtung, im Gegenteil alle (einschließlich Grüne) brüsten sich im Moment mit der Verhinderung von Fahrverboten und für Fahrräder wird quasi gar nichts ausgegeben.


Auch hier, die Unfähigkeit der entsprechend trägen/schwerfälligen Regierungsformen ist kein Problem der Technik. Warum bekommen wir es denn nicht hin entsprechende gesetzliche Regelungen zu erlassen? Warum stellt sich unsere Politik denn tlw. dem ökologischen Fortschritt sogar in den Weg? Weil ÖPNV/Fahrräder/Pedelecs/ökologische Energieerzeugung usw. so schlecht sind? Wohl eher weniger. Weil man das vorhandene Budget für sinnvollere Aufgaben brauch, oder es an Budget mangelt? Mit Sicherheit nicht. Weil die Bevölkerung den (ökologischen) Fortschritt nicht will? Nun, gerade als Deutsche wissen wir beide, wozu man die Bevölkerung so alles "motivieren" bzw. wie man sie "lenken" kann. *hust*

Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht so sehr schlüssig, eine Technik abzuwerten/abzustrafen, wenn die eigentliche Argumente in den fehlenden/nicht optimalen Rahmenbedingungen liegen, die zu ändern eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte (bzw. ist). Die Mobilität der Zukunft fährt elektrisch, daran ist nunmal nichts zu ändern. Bleibt die Frage wie sinnvoll es ist, den Umstieg noch länger hinauszuzögern. Beim Verbrenner hat man nicht nur auch nicht gewartet bis er und seine Rahmenbedingungen einigermaßen perfekt realisiert wurde, er ist selbst bzw. sogar ~130 Jahre nach seiner Einführung noch weiter von "sinnvoller Mobilität" entfernt als je zuvor.

Wenn wir den gleichen Fehler bei der E-Mobilität machen, dann fahren wir tatsächlich noch so lange mit Verbrennern rum, bis wir nichts mehr zum verbrennen  haben. Und Geld bzw. Kosten ist in meinen Augen das lächerlichste aller Argumente. Was leben wir doch in einem tollen System, wo Geld der Grund für quasi alles Elend auf der Welt ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe am Wochendeende alte Freunde von VW getroffen und war erstaunt, wie intensiv der Umbau des Konzerns in Richtung E-Mobilität getrieben wird. Die eigene Batteriefertigung nimmt ebenso Fahrt auf, wie die Entwicklung neuer Fahrzeuge. Klasse, ich hatte erwartet, die Milliardenstrafen der Dieselaffäre lähmt den Konzern, es scheint eher ein Befreiungsschlag von alten Strukturen zu werden mit vielen jungen neuen Managern. Da passiert was.
Batteriezellen-Fertigung in Deutschland nimmt Fahrt auf - DWN
Batterie-Rohstoff: VW will sich Lithium sichern | Automobilwoche
600 km Reichweite: VW-Elektroauto soll Tesla Model S uberholen | ❤ t3n
VW bringt 2020 erste Batteriezellen - energate messenger+
...


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Klasse, ich hatte erwartet, die Milliardenstrafen der Dieselaffäre lähmt den Konzern, es scheint eher ein Befreiungsschlag von alten Strukturen zu werden mit vielen jungen neuen Managern. Da passiert was.


Wenns stimmt ist es natürlich nur zu begrüßen. Allerdings bin ich bei unseren Autobauern bzgl. Euphorie erstmal sehr vorsichtig. Mit dem Mund sind die bzgl. E-Mobilität ja alle schon lange die Nr. 1 in der Welt (was man auch nicht müde wird immer wieder zu betonen), jetzt wird es langsam mal Zeit das Taten folgen. Und hier sagen die meisten "alten" Autobauer ja 2020 oder sogar 2022/23 soll es (erst) losgehen. Gut, besser spät als nie und so, aber 2020 oder noch später haut mich jetzt nicht aus den Socken.

Gerade wo man ja angeblich schon länger im Hinterstübchen an dem Thema E-Mobilität entwickelt. Und gerade wenn man sich den einen oder anderen Quereinsteiger/New Player anschaut, und erlebt wie relativ schnell dort dann doch verschiedene Konzepte zur Serienreife gebracht werden, dann darf man sich ob der Schwerfälligkeit der "Großen" doch schon sehr wundern.

Technologisch (zumindest E-Antriebe, bei den Akkus bin ich mir nicht so sicher) sind wir bei dem Thema vermutlich wirklich die Nr.1, aber das bringt wenig, wenn andere Player (tlw. schon seit Jahren, siehe Tesla) schon Fahrzeuge absetzen, und sich damit Marktanteile sichern. Auf alle Fälle wird es da noch sehr spannend, soviel steht mMn zumindest fest.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Da ist aber auch viel Wunschdenken dabei.
Ich weiß ja auch, was bei VW läuft -- mehr oder weniger -- und Befreiungsschlag ist wieder was anderes.
Erst mal werden die Subventionen vom Staat abkassiert.


----------



## hazelol (10. Oktober 2017)

und trotzdem wird ein tesla preislich nie mit einem vw mithalten können. und genau das ist der knackpunkt. der preis für e autos ist aktuell alles andere als akzepable und weit von dem entfernt was für den normal verbraucher erschwinglich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> und trotzdem wird ein tesla preislich nie mit einem vw mithalten können. und genau das ist der knackpunkt. der preis für e autos ist aktuell alles andere als akzepable und weit von dem entfernt was für den normal verbraucher erschwinglich ist.


Man sollte weniger auf den Neupreis, als den TCO-Wert schauen (Total Cost of Ownerschip).

Der ist noch völlig offen, weil niemand weiß, welche Art Besteuerung auf Strom für Fahrzeuge
kommen wird. Noch kann man eigenen Solarstrom für wenige Cent/kWh nutzen. Ebenso offen
sind reale Wartungskosten. Die Wartungskosten werden aber signifikant geringer werden, wie
bisheriger Erfahrungen zeigen. Wenn ich alleine an Zahnriemen, Öl, Lambdasonden, Abgasanlagen,
Turbolader, Abgasregelventile, Kupplungen, Getriebe etc. denke, oder gar Totalausfälle wie defekte
 Einspritzpumpen, dann könnten es billige Zeiten werden. Selbst Bremsbeläge und Reifen werden 
merklich geringer genutzt. Je nachdem, was der Gesetzgeber macht, kann es sehr günstig werden.

Ebenso erwarte ich Verträge mit den Stromunternehmen, die für intelligentes Laden Strom um
10-15 Cent kWh zur Verfügung stellen, je nach Verfügbarkeit. 

Mein täglich geladener Fahrradakku hat jetzt über 1500 Vollladungen hinter sich in vier Jahren 
und die Kapazität ist weiterhin sehr gut. Das lässt hoffen. Autos lädt man durchschnittlich einmal
die Woche, macht dann 15 - 20 Jahre für den Stadtkleinwagen zum Pendeln zur Arbeit.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Die meisten Fahrzeuge haben aber heute eher Elektronikprobleme.
Ein defekter Turbolader ist nun echt selten.


----------



## hazelol (10. Oktober 2017)

richtig. die elektronik ist heute die größte fehlerquelle für probleme. bei ordentlicher wartung und ordnungsgemäßen gebrauch ist die angesprochene hardware nahezu unkaputtbar. das die bremsen weniger abgenutzt werden liegt daran, das man deutliche gewichtsersparnisse bei e fahrzeugen erzielt und erzielen muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> die elektronik ist heute die größte fehlerquelle für probleme.


Weil Fahrzeuge heute eine riesige Frimelei mit zum Teil integrierten 50 Jahre alten Komponenten sind.
Neuentwicklungen sollten anstatt 100 kleiner Steuergeräte drei Rechner besitzen. Einmal Sicherheits-
technik (Bremsen, Motorsteuerung, Fahrwerk, Airbags), einmal Komfortsysteme und einen dritten
Masterrechner zum Überwachen. Das würde extrem billig, traut sich aber noch kaum jemand dran.
Wird aber kommen.

Dann steckt man sein Smartphone ins Auto und das Bedienpanel wird Dein HMI (Human Machine Interaction)
mit dem Du alles einstellst. Dazu eine einfache Sprachsteuerung und Fahrassistenten, die das meiste
wie Licht, Scheibenwischer, Blinker etc. Übernehmen. Das wird so spotten billig....


----------



## hazelol (10. Oktober 2017)

kann schon sein nur wenn ein system ausfällt hast du halt sofort ein totalausfall. was dir aktuell nicht passiert, zudem ist die anfälligkeit deutlich höher, je mehr fahrzeuge untereinander und mit der umwelt kommunizieren, desto größer wird das sicherheitsrisiko durch eingreifen dritter.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Das freut die Werkstätten. Noch weniger zu reparieren. Alles wird dann sofort ausgetauscht.
Mehr Elektromüll, mehr Verseuchung. Tolle, neue Welt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> kann schon sein nur wenn ein system ausfällt hast du halt sofort ein totalausfall. was dir aktuell nicht passiert, zudem ist die anfälligkeit deutlich höher, je mehr fahrzeuge untereinander und mit der umwelt kommunizieren, desto größer wird das sicherheitsrisiko durch eingreifen dritter.


Was kostet so ein kleiner Nuc? 200,-€? Wie oft geht sowas kaputt im Gegensatz zu hunderten Steuergeräten, z.T. im Spritzwasser.
Es wird eine riesige Umwälzung iom Markt geben, Autos kauft man bei Amazon und Händler werden es schwer haben. Darum
kämpfen auf allen Ebenen Lobbyverbände gegen die Elektromobilität. Ob es zu unserem Nutzen ist, wenn Werkstätten weiterhin
viel verdienen wollen?


----------



## hazelol (10. Oktober 2017)

also ich würde mir sicher kein auto bei amazon bestellen 
liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, das ich größere ansprüche an ein fahrzeug habe als nur von a nach b zu kommen. wenn das alles so einfach umzusetzen wäre, dann würden sämtliche großen hersteller dies schon längst tun. den sicherlich wären weniger steuergeräte deutlich kostengünstiger in der fertigungsstraße, ebenfalls ist das gewicht interessant, den so ziemlich jeder oem möchte immer mehr gewicht einsparen. 

auf der anderen seite wieso sollten wir ein interesse daran haben, riesige marktanteile an ein amerikanisches online unternehmen abzugeben, und unsere eigene wirtschaft damit schaden? genauso wie die vielen tausend werkstatt arbeiter die dann nicht mehr benötigt werden.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Individual-PKW-Verkehr braucht ein vielfaches an Platz. Das ist ja der Hauptgrund für jegliche Bemühungen, ihn abzuschaffen - um die Umwelt kümmert sich eh kein Arsch, aber wenn die Straßen verstopft sind, weil pro Person eigentlich 60 m² (inklusive Sicherheitsabstand) Fahrbahn benötigt, aber nicht einmal 6 m² vorhanden sind, von Parkplätzen ganz zu schweigen, dann werden halt andere Lösungen benötigt.
> (und zwar vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob man Q7 oder Modell X fährt)



Mir geht es nicht darum, den Verbrenner unbedingt ewig am Leben zu halten. 
Nur müsste man mal ein Konzept ausarbeiten, wie der Umstieg auf E-Mobilität umgesetzt werden soll.

Die Mobilität jetzt so zu verteuern, das alle Menschen in Ballungszentren flüchten,
damit das "grüne Gespinne" funktioniert,
ist auch nicht das wahre vom Ei.

Dann würde aus Berlin ein Maloch werden mit vlt. 10 Mio. Einwohnern,
völlig unregierbar bei dieser Problematik.

Meine sehe sich mal Tokio, NY, und Shanghai an, wohin das führt,

gerade bei den Mietpreisen, da wohnt kein "normaler Mensch" mehr.

Soll so unsere Zukunft aussehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das man sich ziemt an den Stellschrauben zu drehen (Verbrenner gezielt unattraktiver, oder E-Mobilität/ÖPNV attraktiver machen usw.) liegt ja nicht an der Technik.



Nö. Und genau deswegen kann die Technik daran eben auch nichts ändern. Unser Hauptproblem lautet nicht
"wir haben überschüssigen EE-Strom an jedem Parkplatz in Deutschland bereitstehen und wissen nicht, wie wir ihn nutzen sollen."
Das Problem lautet
"die Leute bestehen darauf, zu jedem Scheiß mit vollkommen überdimensionierten, beinahe leeren Autos zu fahren"
Statt Verbrenner E-Motoren und schwere Batterien in die Autos zu packen bringt uns einer Lösung keinen Schritt näher 



> Die E-Mobilität ist im Unterhalt günstiger, das interessiert die Leute. Sie ist selbst mit dem normalen Strom-Mix schon weniger umweltbelastend, auch das interessiert die Leute (ob aufgrund der Preisstabilität der Fahrzeuge, die beim Diesel - gerade bei den gebrauchten - noch zum Problem werden wird, oder aufgrund des ökologischen Gedankens, spielt ja erstmal keine Rolle). Und E-Mobilität ist etwas neues, auch sowas interessiert die Menschen. Dazu kommt, das man gerade hier eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf den Verbrauch achten muß, hinten raus wäre ja sogar ein E-Auto mit 50kWh/100km (was bzgl. Energie ca. 5L Treibstoff entspricht) weniger umweltschädlich. Bei entsprechender Stromerzeugung (höherer EE-Anteil) wäre das sogar heute schon so.



Laut Umweltbundesamt liegen selbst die Emission im Strommix bei 580 g pro in Deutschland verbrauchter kWh, das wären also 174 g/km für ein normales 30 kWh/100 km E-Auto oder 290 für dein 50 kWh/100 km Monster. Legen wir die rund 900 g/kWh CO2-Emissinen für überschüssigen Nachtstrom, mit dem bis auf weiteres primär geladen wird (gerade von den von dir geschilderten "daheimladern") sind es sogar 2700 respektive 4500 g/km. Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Fortschritt zu einem 8 l/100 km Benziner mit 190 g/100 km, von "nicht auf den Verbrauch achten" mal ganz zu schweigen.



> Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht so sehr schlüssig, eine Technik abzuwerten/abzustrafen, wenn die eigentliche Argumente in den fehlenden/nicht optimalen Rahmenbedingungen liegen, die zu ändern eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte (bzw. ist).



Das stimmt sicherlich. Abwerten sollte man Batterieautos nur wegen der Rohstofflage, der mangelnden Reichweite und dem enromen Investitionsbedarf in Lademöglichkeiten, insbesondere zur Kompensation derselben. Das stecken zwar z.T. dicke Brocken drin, aber die echten Probleme mit dem PKW-Verkehr sind um einiges größer.
Aber umgekehrt sollte man auch aufhören, E-Autos in den Himmel zu loben. E-Autos sind keine Lösung für unsere heutige Mobilitätsprobleme. E-Autos sind möglicherweise nicht einmal eine lohnende Investition. Und vor allem sind E-Autos im hier und jetzt nicht umweltfreundlich. Das einzige, was sie sind:
Eine sehr bequeme Möglichkeit für die Autodindustrie den schwarzen Peter abzugeben und mit Schema F weiterzumachen und für Politiker, mit eben dieser wirtschaftlich äußerst attraktiven und für autofahrende Wähler recht bequemen Variante greenwashing zu betreiben.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man sollte weniger auf den Neupreis, als den TCO-Wert schauen (Total Cost of Ownerschip).
> 
> Der ist noch völlig offen, weil niemand weiß, welche Art Besteuerung auf Strom für Fahrzeuge
> kommen wird. Noch kann man eigenen Solarstrom für wenige Cent/kWh nutzen. Ebenso offen
> ...



Wieso brauchen schwerere Autos weniger Reifen? Und hast du schon mal die Bremsen eines vorrausschauend gefahrenden Verbrenners nach ein paar Jahren gesehen? Ich habe meine schon zweimal wegen mangelnder Nutzung/Rost wechseln lassen müssen, seitdem Bremse ich wieder absichtlich mehr und schärfer, wo runterschalten eigentlich energetisch attraktiver wäre...
Ölwechsel entfallen bei E-Autos auch nicht, schließlich sind das keine Trockenläufer, Lamdasonden sind günstig und halten ebenso wie Turbos, Kupplungen und Getriebe (die E-Autos in einfacherer Form auch haben) normalerweise 200000+ km. Bleiben Abgasanlagen, Kühler,... die wegen falscher Materialwahl weggammeln, aber nur weil ein E-Motor drin sitzt, hören Autohersteller nicht plötzlich auf, am falschen Ende zu sparen, und Zahnriemen. Die kann man sicht tatsächlich sparen und damit, je nach Werkstatt und Auto 5 bis 50 Euro im Jahr. Wird 5-500000 höhere Anschaffungskosten ratz fatz wieder reinholen...



> Ebenso erwarte ich Verträge mit den Stromunternehmen, die für intelligentes Laden Strom um
> 10-15 Cent kWh zur Verfügung stellen, je nach Verfügbarkeit.



Wenn "intelligentes Laden" die Abnahme überschüssigen Stroms bedeutet, wäre das im Vergleich zu Industriestrompreisen von unter 4 Cent bei Regelung immer noch eine Frechheit.



> Mein täglich geladener Fahrradakku hat jetzt über 1500 Vollladungen hinter sich in vier Jahren
> und die Kapazität ist weiterhin sehr gut. Das lässt hoffen. Autos lädt man durchschnittlich einmal
> die Woche, macht dann 15 - 20 Jahre für den Stadtkleinwagen zum Pendeln zur Arbeit.



Ladezyklen werden für E-Autos kein Problem. Sondern alter und Temperatureinflüsse. Li-Io verliert je nach Bedingungen meistens nach drei bis sechs Jahren zunehmend stärker an Leistung und E-Autos nimmt man eben nicht mit in die Wohnung.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil Fahrzeuge heute eine riesige Frimelei mit zum Teil integrierten 50 Jahre alten Komponenten sind.
> Neuentwicklungen sollten anstatt 100 kleiner Steuergeräte drei Rechner besitzen. Einmal Sicherheits-
> technik (Bremsen, Motorsteuerung, Fahrwerk, Airbags), einmal Komfortsysteme und einen dritten
> Masterrechner zum Überwachen. Das würde extrem billig, traut sich aber noch kaum jemand dran.
> Wird aber kommen.



Die Vielzahl an Steuergeräten ist zum Teil nichtmal fünf Jahre, quasi nie mehr als 15 Jahre alt und kommt zum Einsatz um Kabel einzusparen (Kosten, Gewicht, schwer zu diagnostizierende Fehlerquellen). Wenn ich in einer Tür 10 Taster, 5 Sensoren, 5 Aktuatoren, 3 Lichtquellen und 2 Sicherheitseinrichtungen habe, dann kann ich entweder 50 Adern verlegen und hoffen, dass keine einzige davon Kontaktprobleme hat oder zwei Adern Stromversorgung und einen Einleiter-Bus (ggf. zwei) mit Diagnosefunktion. Der Trend geht dazu die Datenleitungen auch noch auf robustere und Feuchtigkeitsunempfindliche Lichtleiter umzustellen. Einzig Zentral im Bereich Unterhaltung und Antriebssteuerung wäre etwas mehr Zentralisierung angebracht - hier darf man aber die Modellpolitik und den Zeitfaktor nicht vergessen. Robuste embedded Elektronik zu entwickeln und auszutesten braucht Zeit und die Entwickler der zu steuernden Mechanik sind auch nicht gerade aus der IT. Dementsprechend werden hier Konzepte "neu" umgesetzt, die im PC vor einem Jahrzehnt ausrangiert wurden. Z.B. das modellspezifische Funktionsfeatures über einzelne Hardwaremodule verbaut werden (oder eben nicht), anstatt immer ein großes Gesamtpaket vorzusehen und via Software zu (de-)aktivieren.



> Dann steckt man sein Smartphone ins Auto und das Bedienpanel wird Dein HMI (Human Machine Interaction)
> mit dem Du alles einstellst. Dazu eine einfache Sprachsteuerung und Fahrassistenten, die das meiste
> wie Licht, Scheibenwischer, Blinker etc. Übernehmen. Das wird so spotten billig....



Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn mein Auto 50% der Zeit nicht fahrtüchtig ist, weil das letzte Update den Blinker zerschossen hat 
Zuverlässig funktionierende Software zu entwickeln ist genauso teuer, wie eine zuverlässig funktionierende, spezialisierte Schaltung. Bei Software geht die Entwicklung etwas schneller, weswegen diese Variante für neue Funktionen attraktiv ist, aber wenn alte Funktionen, für die bereits bewährte Schaltungen existieren, aus Kostengründen in Software übertragen werden, dann ist das Ergebnis nicht selten "billig". Also im Vergleich zum Vorgänger nur bedingt zu gebrauchen und das ist bei allem, was fürs eigentlich fahren wichtig, also sicherheitskritisch ist, schlicht inakzeptabel.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was kostet so ein kleiner Nuc? 200,-€? Wie oft geht sowas kaputt im Gegensatz zu hunderten Steuergeräten, z.T. im Spritzwasser.



Im Spritzwasser geht ein NUC zu 100% kaputt. Zu Hause halten Steuergeräte ewig. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Unterhaltungselektronik, die 2 Jahre zu 90% funktioniert und zu Industrietechnik, die 20 Jahre 101% schaffen muss.

Mit dem Antrieb hat das aber alles wenig zu tun. Diese Umstellung hat längst eingesetzt, siehe schlechter ablesbare LCD-Instrumente, gefährliche Touchscreen-Steuerungen und immer größere Abhängigkeit von Updates und Online-Anbindung.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum, den Verbrenner unbedingt ewig am Leben zu halten.
> Nur müsste man mal ein Konzept ausarbeiten, wie der Umstieg auf E-Mobilität umgesetzt werden soll.
> 
> Die Mobilität jetzt so zu verteuern, das alle Menschen in Ballungszentren flüchten,
> ...



Die Frage, wie unsere Zukunft aussehen soll, muss jeder für sich beantworten. Aber Fakt ist, dass die Zukunft nicht wie unsere Gegenwart aussehen kann. Es geht nicht darum, "Mobilität" so zu "verteuern", dass Leute "flüchten". Es geht darum, die durch PKW-Verkehr entstehenden Kosten korrekt einzupreisen, anstatt ihn auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit und vor allem kommender Generationen zu subventionieren. Wenn der reale Preis von PKWs den Leuten dann zu teuer ist, dann müssen sie halt eine andere Lösung wählen. 2,5 tonnen Stahl mit Explosionen zu Bäcker zu befördern ist eben ein Luxus und Luxus muss man sich leisten wollen oder darauf verzichten. Aber nicht anderen in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statt Verbrenner E-Motoren und schwere Batterien in die Autos zu packen bringt uns einer Lösung keinen Schritt näher


Das kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Klar, primär ist der E-Antrieb der Nachfolger/die Ablösung für die aktuelle Verbrenner-Technik. Aber wie schon beim Diesel (aus finanziellen Gründen) findet mit dem E-Antrieb sekundär, zb. wegen des Themas Reichweite/Lademöglichkeit usw, auch eine gewisse Sensibilisierung bzgl. Verbrauch statt (und der Frage woher der Strom kommt usw). Laut Aussagen einiger Autohändler zb. kaufen aktuell sehr viele Kunden ein E-Auto, um den Überschuß (nach dem Eigenverbrauch) ihrer Solaranlage lieber in Reichweite (Auto-Akku) statt relativ schlecht bezahlt (Einspeisevergütung) ins Netz zu speisen. Und genau diese "Kette" von selbst produzierten zu einem möglichst hohen Anteil dann auch selbst verbrauchten Strom findet immer mehr Nachahmer. Und selbst wer keine PV-Anlage hat, kommt ja nicht umher beim Thema E-Auto auch über Dinge wie Verbrauch/Fahrzeuggröße, oder Kurzstrecken-Alternativen wie ÖPNV/Pedelecs usw. nachdenken zu müssen.

Diese Chance muß bzw. sollte man natürlich auch noch etwas ausbauen/fördern. Aktuell bekommt man einen Zuschuss vom Staat wenn man ein E-Auto kauft. Warum nicht auch beim Pedelec? Oder wenn man als Autobesitzer den ÖPNV nutzt?


> Laut Umweltbundesamt liegen selbst die Emission im Strommix bei 580 g pro in Deutschland verbrauchter kWh, das wären also 174 g/km für ein normales 30 kWh/100 km E-Auto oder 290 für dein 50 kWh/100 km Monster. Legen wir die rund 900 g/kWh CO2-Emissinen für überschüssigen Nachtstrom, mit dem bis auf weiteres primär geladen wird (gerade von den von dir geschilderten "daheimladern") sind es sogar *2700 respektive 4500 g/km*. Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Fortschritt zu einem 8 l/100 km Benziner mit 190 g/100 km, von "nicht auf den Verbrauch achten" mal ganz zu schweigen.


((( Vielleicht hier und da eine 0 zu viel? Absicht? )))
Genau hier fängt das Problem doch schon an. Ein "normales" Auto mit 30kWh/100KM? Das ist die Model-S-Klasse, also obere Mittelklasse ab 2to mit Supersportwagen-Leistung/Ambitionen. Das bzgl. Verkaufszahlen (ok, aktuell Vorbestellungen) deutlich erfolgreichere E-Auto ist das Modell 3, mit ~20kWh/100KM (angegeben sind 15). Damit sind es schon nur noch ~120g/km. Und die aktuell verfügbaren bzw. kurz vor der Einführung stehen Klein- bis Kleinstwagen kommen nur noch auf 10-15kWh/100KM. Du nimmst also für deine Rechnung ganz bewusst ein Auto, was schon eher am oberen Ende des Verbrauchs anzusiedeln ist.

Und wer sein Auto mit dem eigenen PV-Strom zu Hause lädt, wird dies sicher auch nur dann tun, wenn die Sonne scheint. Und es lassen sich auch problemlos Anreize schaffen, dass die Fahrer ohne eigene PV dazu bewegt, ihr Auto tagsüber zu laden (am Arbeitsplatz, Parkhaus, Supermarkt usw). Und mit "nicht auf Verbrauch achten" hab ich doch ganz klar von "entsprechender Stromerzeugung (hoher EE-Anteil)" gesprochen, und nicht von "überschüssigem Nachtstrom".


> Das stimmt sicherlich. Abwerten sollte man Batterieautos nur wegen der Rohstofflage, der mangelnden Reichweite und dem enromen Investitionsbedarf in Lademöglichkeiten, insbesondere zur Kompensation derselben.


Gut, also bleiben wir bei AKWs und Kohlekraftwerken, denn Solar-/Wind- und Wasserkraftanlagen benötigen ebenfalls Infrastruktur, Speichermöglichkeiten, ebenso Unmengen an Ressourcen und Investitionen. Wie praktizieren also nur noch den Fortschritt, der nichts kostet und auch keinen Ressourcen/Rohstoffe brauch.


> Aber umgekehrt sollte man auch aufhören, E-Autos in den Himmel zu loben. E-Autos sind keine Lösung für unsere heutige Mobilitätsprobleme.


Unser Mobilitätsproblem (bzw. dessen Lösung) ist auch nicht in irgendeinem Antrieb zu suchen, sondern liegt darin begründet wie (welche Konzepte) wir Mobilität einsetzen. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Aber die Umstellung auf E-Mobilität gibt uns zumindest die Möglichkeit, direkt in einem "Aufwasch" auch an unserer Mobilität etwas zu ändern.


> E-Autos sind möglicherweise nicht einmal eine lohnende Investition. Und vor allem sind E-Autos im hier und jetzt nicht umweltfreundlich.


Eine Mobilität die Energie benötigt ist nie "umweltfreundlich", da die Energie ja irgendwie erzeugt werden muß. Und solange wir nicht zb. den aus Zurück in die Zukunft bekannten "Fusionsgenerator" haben, der aus jeglichem Abfall Energie erzeugt, und dabei vielleicht noch Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt generiert, wird der "normale" E-Antrieb das sauberste Konzept sein, was uns zur Verfügung steht. Und selbst mit Strom aus Treibstoff kann er sauberer als ein klassischer Verbrenner sein, ist es aber spätestens mit einem entsprechenden Anteil an Erneuerbarer-Energie. Wie der Strom erzeugt wird liegt an uns, nicht am Konzept E-Auto.

Und selbst im hier und jetzt ist ein E-Auto weniger umweltschädlich (auch im Gesamtpaket aus Produktion und Betrieb), als die aktuell von uns verwendete Technologie namens Verbrenner. Übrigens, Stand 2012 (afaik) *braucht es zur Erzeugung von 1 (in Worten "EINEM") Liter Treibstoff ca. 1,5 kWh Energie/Strom*. Diesen Umstand, sowie die zur Instandhaltung über den Lebenszeitraums eines Verbrenners nötigen Ressourcen/Rohstoffe, ignoriert man gerne, wenn man das Konzept E-Antrieb versucht künstlich schlecht zu rechnen. Deswegen ist es müßig immer wieder davon zu hören, wie "umweltunfreundlich" der E-Antrieb bzw. dessen benötigte Energie (bzw. deren Gewinnung) ja eigentlich ist. Bevor man sich also hinsetzt und immer wieder damit anfängt, sollte man sich erstmal die Zeit nehmen, und sich auch die kompletten sekundären Belastungen des Verbrenner-Konzeptes in aller Gänze vor Augen führen.

1 Tropfen Öl verunreinigt 1000L Trinkwasser. Und 1 "Tropfen" Strom? Wieviel Motoröl (undichte Motoren) wird wohl jährlich vom Regen in die Wiesen neben den Straßen gespült? Wieviele alte gebrauchte Autos/LKWs verbrennen wohl jährlich welche Menge Motoröl (Undichtigkeiten im Motor), bevor der TÜV (wenn überhaupt) über die nicht bestandene AU die Plakette verweigert? Es gibt eine ganze Menge an Dingen, die man beim Verbrenner offensichtlich gerne ignoriert, gerade wenn man gegen den E-Antrieb argumentiert.


> Und hast du schon mal die Bremsen eines vorrausschauend gefahrenden Verbrenners nach ein paar Jahren gesehen?


Ich bin einer von denen, die super vorrauschauend fahren. Aber das kann ich auch mit einem E-Auto. Nur das dort die Rekuperation so intensiv eingestellt werden kann, dass selbst beim Rekuperieren schon die Bremslichter angehen müssen. Von "Späßchen" wie der elektrischer Bremse (die kommen wird) mal ganz abgesehen.


> Ich habe meine schon zweimal wegen mangelnder Nutzung/Rost wechseln lassen müssen, seitdem Bremse ich wieder absichtlich mehr und schärfer, wo runterschalten eigentlich energetisch attraktiver wäre...


Rost ist eigentlich nur ein Problem bei den hinteren Bremsen, da diese bei sehr leichtem bremsen kaum bis gar nicht belastet werden. Einfach 1x im Monat während langsamer Fahrt 2-3x die Handbremse ziehen, oder mal kräftig mit der Fußbremse bremsen, und schon gibt es hier keine Probleme mehr.


> Ölwechsel entfallen bei E-Autos auch nicht, schließlich sind das keine Trockenläufer


Ein Tesla zb. brauch soweit mir bekannt (steht so auch auf der Webseite) keinen Ölwechsel. Hier werden die Betriebsflüssigkeiten der Antriebseinheit lediglich einmal bei 20.000KM kontrolliert, und dann afaik wieder bei 160/180.000KM. Ein Austausch ist hier eigentlich nicht vorgesehen, aber ggf. bei einer sehr hohen Laufleistung 1x im Autoleben erforderlich.


> aber nur weil ein E-Motor drin sitzt, hören Autohersteller nicht plötzlich auf, am falschen Ende zu sparen


Das stimmt, nur haben sie deutlich weniger Möglichkeiten zu sparen. Schau mal im Netz nach Berichten von Wartungskosten von E-Autos. Da wird bei einem E-Auto nach zb. insgesamt 160.000KM auch mal nur der Wischer und die Bremsklötze gewechselt. Wobei das bei deutschen E-Autos vielleicht nicht ganz so positiv ausfällt, die werden schon einen gewissen Fokus auf potentiell wegfallende Wartungskosten gelegt haben, und entsprechende Maßnahmen/Vorgaben getroffen haben. Ein Vertragshändler hat ja schon mal durchklingeln lassen, das man die deutliche kürzeren Werkstattaufendhalte der E-Fahrzeuge mit höheren Kosten pro Arbeitseinheit kontern wird. Andere werden einfach pauschale Beträge nehmen (beim Zoe kostet die Inspektion/Wartung afaik pauschal 69€/Jahr).



hazelol schrieb:


> und trotzdem wird ein tesla preislich nie mit einem vw mithalten können.  und genau das ist der knackpunkt. der preis für e autos ist aktuell  alles andere als akzepable und weit von dem entfernt was für den normal  verbraucher erschwinglich ist.


Inkl. Förderung geht da es aktuell ab ca. 17.000€ für einen Zoe (Golfklasse) los. Und auch Tesla wird noch günstigere Modelle als den M3 anbieten. Elon hat ja von Anfang an gesagt, das man oben anfängt, und mit den teureren Modellen die günstigen finanzieren will (hier sind die Margen natürlich deutlich geringer als bei einem Model S/X).


Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten Fahrzeuge haben aber heute eher Elektronikprobleme.
> Ein defekter Turbolader ist nun echt selten.



Woher nimmst du diese Info? Soweit mir bekannt (bin mit einigen Werkstattinhabern befreundet) suchen heutzutage die  meisten Fahrzeuge wegen mechanischer Probleme die Werkstätten auf. Und defekte Turbolader gibts relativ häufig, nur merkt man das nicht immer gleich wenn die Leistung nachlässt (erst wenns blau qualmt merkens die Leute).



hazelol schrieb:


> kann schon sein nur wenn ein system ausfällt hast du halt sofort ein totalausfall.


Gibt ein Video im Netz wo man sieht was passiert wenn zb. bei einem Tesla D ein  Motor ausfällt. Dann kommt eine Warnung im Display dass der Motor vorne  oder hinten nicht mehr funktioniert, und man jetzt nur noch mit dem  anderen Motor fährt. Das wars, nix Totalausfall. Zeig mal einen  Verbrenner der noch fährt, wenn ein Motor ausgefallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Info? Soweit mir bekannt (bin mit einigen Werkstattinhabern befreundet) suchen heutzutage die  meisten Fahrzeuge wegen mechanischer Probleme die Werkstätten auf. Und defekte Turbolader gibts relativ häufig, nur merkt man das nicht immer gleich wenn die Leistung nachlässt (erst wenns blau qualmt merkens die Leute).



Statistiken.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Gibt ein Video im Netz wo man sieht was passiert wenn zb. bei einem Tesla D ein  Motor ausfällt. Dann kommt eine Warnung im Display dass der Motor vorne  oder hinten nicht mehr funktioniert, und man jetzt nur noch mit dem  anderen Motor fährt. Das wars, nix Totalausfall. Zeig mal einen  Verbrenner der noch fährt, wenn ein Motor ausgefallen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast auch nur einen Verbrennungsmotor verbaut und nicht 4.
Also nur bei einem können Probleme auftreten, nicht bei 4.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Statistiken.


Link?


> Du hast auch nur einen Verbrennungsmotor verbaut und nicht 4. Also nur bei einem können Probleme auftreten, nicht bei 4.


Ich weiß zwar gerade nicht welches KFZ 4 Motoren hat, aber ich hab lieber zwei Motoren statt einem. Zumal die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein E-Motor/-Antrieb mal ausfällt deutlich geringer ist, als bei einem Verbrenner.


----------



## hazelol (11. Oktober 2017)

ich rede nicht von zufälligen fehlern die einen motor ausschalten, sondern von fehlern die bewusst herbeigeführt werden indem per fernzugriff auf elektronik zugegriffen wird. 
ohne entsprechende pflege und ordnungsgemäße nutzung kann man natürlich alles kaputt kriegen. von daher ist das kein argument. 

mal abgesehen, davon das der zoe mir optisch absolut nicht gefällt ebenso der i3, würden mir sicherlich sonderausstattungs optionen fehlen.  und wenn man richtung tesla schaut, selbst das model 3 ist deutlich zu teuer sobald man etwas sonderaustattung dazu nimmt. mal ganz davon abgesehen das man mind. 1 jahr warten muss bis man das fahrzeug dann sein eigen nennen darf.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Link?



Liest du keine Zeitschriften?
Ist immer voll von Statistik.
Häufigster Ausfallgrund -- Elektronik.
Weit dahinter -- Mechanik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso brauchen schwerere Autos weniger Reifen?


- Die Fahrwerksauslegung geht Richtung Leichtlauf, es wird viel mehr auf parallel laufende Räder getrimmt: Stichwort Reibungsminimierung
- es gibt keine Schaltvorgänge und Drehmomentsprünge



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und hast du schon mal die Bremsen eines vorrausschauend gefahrenden Verbrenners


Ein nerviger Schleicher im Stadtverkehr reicht, wenn das alle machen würden, droht der Verkehrskollaps



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ölwechsel entfallen bei E-Autos auch nicht


ruyven, jetzt wird es unsachlich. Vergleiche die Lebensdauerschmierung der Motoren mit Mengen und Wechselintervallen von Motor-,Getriebe- und Differenzialöl. Das addiert sich über die  Lebensdauer je nach Fahrzeug auf vierstellige Beträge, gerade bei Dieselfahrzeugen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lamdasonden sind günstig und halten ebenso wie Turbos, Kupplungen und Getriebe (die E-Autos in einfacherer Form auch haben) normalerweise 200000+ km.


Das Auswechseln ist das teure, nicht  die Cent fürs Material. Dafür, dass Deiner Meinung nach alles so lange hält, wird es ziemlich oft gewechselt. Und wenn nach 200.000km mehrere dieser Komponenten ausfallen, ist es in der Regel der wirtschaftliche Totalschaden. Das E-Fahrzeug fährt mit reduzierter Reichweite des älter werdenden Akkus immer noch



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleiben Abgasanlagen, Kühler,... die wegen falscher Materialwahl weggammeln, aber nur weil ein E-Motor drin sitzt, hören Autohersteller nicht plötzlich auf, am falschen Ende zu sparen, und Zahnriemen. Die kann man sicht tatsächlich sparen und damit, je nach Werkstatt und Auto 5 bis 50 Euro im Jahr. Wird 5-500000 höhere Anschaffungskosten ratz fatz wieder reinholen....


Du argumentierst polemisch. Kühler gehen durch Steinschlag kaputt, das ist keine Materialfrage, Abgasanlagen aus Edelstahl würden wieviel Kosten und der Zahnriemenaustausch kosten je nach Modell und Wechelhäufigkeit zwischen 250,- und 2000,-€ Pro 100.000km. Und nein, deutsche Fahrzeuge verwenden kein "billiges" Material, sondern an die Belastung angepasstest. Ansonsten wären Fahrzeuge nicht bezahlbar.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn "intelligentes Laden" die Abnahme überschüssigen Stroms bedeutet, wäre das im Vergleich zu Industriestrompreisen von unter 4 Cent bei Regelung immer noch eine Frechheit.


Alleine Netzkosten und EEG Umlage sind erheblich teurer. Was kostet denn Nachtstrom aktuell? je nach Anbieter um die 4 Cent weniger als der Normaltarif.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liest du keine Zeitschriften?
> Ist immer voll von Statistik.
> Häufigster Ausfallgrund -- Elektronik.
> Weit dahinter -- Mechanik.



Laut Pannenstatistik ist die Elektrik für *40%* der Ausfälle verantwortlich, 60% sind mechanische Probleme. Dazu als Ergänzung noch einen kleinen Absatz:


> Die Elektrik streikt oft, weil die Batterie schlapp macht. Die fast  wartungsfreien Akkus sollten deshalb alle sechs Monate durchgemessen und  gewartet werden, raten die Autoclub-Fachleute. Beim Kauf sollte man  Markenbatterien wählen, weil diese Akkus erfahrungsgemäß länger halten.  Billigbatterien haben teils schon nach vier Jahren einen Plattenschluss.* 20 Prozent der Autofahrer haben die Pannenhelfer wegen leerer Batterie  gerufen.
> 
> *                                                                               Das beeinträchtigt die guten Noten für die Bordelektronik, die  inzwischen einen so hohen Reifegrad hat, dass selbst Autos, die älter  als acht Jahre sind, nur selten Probleme mit ihrer Motorsteuerung haben. * Etwa 21 Prozent der Autos mit Elektrik-Problemen springen nicht an,  wobei die Elektronik mit nur 2,5 Prozent der Fälle inzwischen sehr  zuverlässig ist.*


Also gehen 50% der Elektrik-Probleme direkt mal auf das Konto defekter/alter Batterien. Vielleicht solltest du die Statistiken einfach mal etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## hazelol (11. Oktober 2017)

dann ist ja gut das wir bei e fahrzeugen, nicht von akkus/batterien abhängig sind....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> dann ist ja gut das wir bei e fahrzeugen, nicht von akkus/batterien abhängig sind....


Wie lange soll das Licht denn brennen, bis ein E-Fahrzeug Akku leer ist?
Wie kalt soll es denn werden, dass ein E-Fahrzeug Akku den Elektromotor nicht mehr zum laufen bringt?

Andere Systeme, andere Probleme ....


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie lange soll das Licht denn brennen, bis ein E-Fahrzeug Akku leer ist?
> Wie kalt soll es denn werden, dass ein E-Fahrzeug Akku den Elektromotor nicht mehr zum laufen bringt?
> 
> Andere Systeme, andere Probleme ....



Mit anderen Akkus wird es schon klappen, die Reichweite bedeutend zu erhöhen,
momentan wird wohl an Lithium-Schwefel -Akkus geforscht,
wenn das erfolgsversprechend sein sollte, sehe ich keinen Grund, diese e-Mobile zu verdammen.

Bleibt immer noch das Problem der Bereitstellung der Ladeinfrastruktur.

Das wird wieder Milliarden verschlingen, jetzt darfst du 3 mal raten,
wer das stemmen muss/wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch das Problem der Bereitstellung der Ladeinfrastruktur.
> 
> Das wird wieder Milliarden verschlingen, jetzt darfst du 3 mal raten,
> wer das stemmen muss/wird.


Wer nutzt bezahlt. Steht sie einmal, kostet es sehr wenig, die Infrastruktur instaltzuhalten 

- Es sollten mittelfristig alle Firmenparkplätze ausgerüstet werde, zahlen die Firmen
- Geschäfte sollten Ladesäulen für ihre Kunden zur Verfügung stellen, läuft über Mietkosten
- Privataushalten sollten Garagen mit Drehstrom versorgen, ist ein Mehrwert 
- jede neu gebaute Tiefgarage ,uss mit ausreichender Drehstromanbindung

Wir haben aktuell knapp 15.000 Tankstellen inm Deutschland, die meisten sind über eine Million Euro wert.
Wer hat die bezahlt? Und die Tanks müssen ca. alle zwanzig Jahre erneuert werden. Alleine der Flächenverbrauch,
denke ich an über zwanzig Tankstellen in Hannovers Innenstadt. Dazu die Gesundheitsgefährdung durch Benzindämpfe,
etc. Wenn ich dazu an schlimme Unfälle mit Tanklastern denke, das wird alles Vergangenheit sein.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer nutzt bezahlt. Steht sie einmal, kostet es sehr wenig, die Infrastruktur instaltzuhalten
> 
> - Es sollten mittelfristig alle Firmenparkplätze ausgerüstet werde, zahlen die Firmen
> - Geschäfte sollten Ladesäulen für ihre Kunden zur Verfügung stellen, läuft über Mietkosten
> ...



Ja, sicher 

Du musst jetzt aber fast jeden Ortsnetztrafo ertüchtigen,
und zusätzlich noch stärkere Erdkabel verlegen.

Ich glaube nicht, das dabei der Strompreis nur um 10 Cent steigen wird. 

Du wirst dich sehnen nach den Zeiten, wo du für einen Liter Kraftstoff nur 1,40 Taler bezahlt hast,

wenn das Netz wirklich mal stehen sollte,

musst du wohl mit deiner Kreditkarte an die E-Tanke fahren müssen.


----------



## Lotto (11. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Laut Pannenstatistik ist die Elektrik für *40%* der Ausfälle verantwortlich, 60% sind mechanische Probleme. Dazu als Ergänzung noch einen kleinen Absatz:
> Also gehen 50% der Elektrik-Probleme direkt mal auf das Konto defekter/alter Batterien. Vielleicht solltest du die Statistiken einfach mal etwas genauer anschauen.



Ja laut Pannenstatistik, die Betonung liegt auf Panne.
Natürlich sind da mechanische Probleme eher die Ursache. Alleine platte Reifen dürften nen großen Teil ausmachen.
Letztendlich geht am Auto aber viel mehr Elektrik kaputt, dies führt nämlich oft zu keinerlei Einschränkungen in Sachen Fahrtauglichkeit bzw. Verkehrssicherheit, weswegen auch keiner den ADAC ruft oder ne Panne meldet. Da sich einfach ein Werkstatttermin geholt oder man lebt mit der Komforteinschränkung.
Meine Erfahrung der letzten fast 10 Jahre: Steuermodul für USB-Anschluss und Freisprecheinrichtung kaputt, beides funktionierte nicht mehr, alles andere am Auto schon. Zweiter Defekt: Sensor der Klimaanlage kaputt. Dritter Defekt: Batterie komplett platt (gut das fällt dann unter die 20% der ADAC-Statstik). Vierter Defekt: Lambdasonde angeknabbert *scheiß Marder*.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Oktober 2017)

@adi
Nun die Kabel müssen nur dicker werden, wenn der Strom steigt, also könnte man mit höherer Spannung arbeiten, dass man erst später runtertransformiert.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Oktober 2017)

Wartet doch erst mal ab.. E-Autos haben gerade erst angefangen sich zu entwickeln, bei Verbrennern ist die Fahnenstange seit 15 Jahren erreicht, da kommt nichts grosses mehr in Sachen Effizienz etc. Nen 15 Jahre alter Diesel Golf braucht weniger bis gleich viel als ein nagelneuer bei gleichem Hubraum, Entwicklung? Fehlanzeige, durch das viele Gewicht hat sich da nichts getan. Dazu kommen bald Fahrverbote und Zulassungsverbote, welcher Herstelle bitte ist da blöd genug um noch in Verbrennertechnik gross zu investieren? Zumindest nur die, denen es ums schnelle Geld geht... 
Ich hab mir jedenfalls mal das Risiko angetan und steige nach 4 Jahren Hybrid-Fahren auf Vollelektrisch um.. mal gucken wie das so wird  Wobei der Opel Ampera eigentlich ein geniales Auto ist, seiner Zeit weit voraus, 95% aller Fahrten gingen Elektrisch, nur halt die 500 - 1000km Etappen haben Benzin gebraucht. Und davon will ich jetzt los. Auch von den Serviceintervallen, Ölwechseln, ständigen kleinen Problemen und Teilen die man laufend wechseln muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Klar, primär ist der E-Antrieb der Nachfolger/die Ablösung für die aktuelle Verbrenner-Technik. Aber wie schon beim Diesel (aus finanziellen Gründen) findet mit dem E-Antrieb sekundär, zb. wegen des Themas Reichweite/Lademöglichkeit usw, auch eine gewisse Sensibilisierung bzgl. Verbrauch statt (und der Frage woher der Strom kommt usw). Laut Aussagen einiger Autohändler zb. kaufen aktuell sehr viele Kunden ein E-Auto, um den Überschuß (nach dem Eigenverbrauch) ihrer Solaranlage lieber in Reichweite (Auto-Akku) statt relativ schlecht bezahlt (Einspeisevergütung) ins Netz zu speisen. Und genau diese "Kette" von selbst produzierten zu einem möglichst hohen Anteil dann auch selbst verbrauchten Strom findet immer mehr Nachahmer. Und selbst wer keine PV-Anlage hat, kommt ja nicht umher beim Thema E-Auto auch über Dinge wie Verbrauch/Fahrzeuggröße, oder Kurzstrecken-Alternativen wie ÖPNV/Pedelecs usw. nachdenken zu müssen.



Für die 5%, die ein eigenes Haus und das Geld und die Ambitionen für eine Solaranlage haben, mag das eine Lösung sein. Aber eben gerade das "ins Grüne ziehen" ist ja hauptverantwortlich für das Pendler-Verkehrschaos in den Städten, weswegen es weder wünschenswert noch machbar ist, diesen Anreiz auf alle zu übertragen. Wer dagegen aus "anderen Gründen" (welche auch immer) über E-Autos nachdenkt und dann dazu gezwungen wird, sich über Reichweite gedanken zu machen, der denkt ganz schnell nicht mehr an E-Autos bzw. nimmt sie als prinzipiell unterlegen war. Bessere Aspekte für kleinere, leichtere Autos, die jeden ansprechen würden, wäre zum Beispiel der gesteigerte Fahrspaß und die höhere aktive Sicherheit. Interessiert aber auch nur wenige.



> Diese Chance muß bzw. sollte man natürlich auch noch etwas ausbauen/fördern. Aktuell bekommt man einen Zuschuss vom Staat wenn man ein E-Auto kauft. Warum nicht auch beim Pedelec? Oder wenn man als Autobesitzer den ÖPNV nutzt?



Weil letzteres wohl die Krönung der Umverteilung von unten nach oben wäre und mittleres den Politikern (und scheinbar auch deren Wählern) am Arsch vorbeigeht, schließlich dient die Subventionierung der E-Autos ausschließlich der Förderung der Autokonzerne und die machen ihr Geld nicht mit Pedelecs 
Es gibt aber durchaus Forderungen, alle Elektrofahrzeuge gleich zu fördern, auch die mit zwei Rädern und/oder den ÖPNV für Auto- und nicht Autobesitzer billiger bzw. umsonst zu machen. Forderungen, die von Union, FDP, der Mehrheit der Wähler und der Mehrheit der Autofahrer als hirnverbranntes Spinnertum abgelehnt werden. Man will eben Panzer fahren, nicht Bus.



> ((( Vielleicht hier und da eine 0 zu viel? Absicht? )))



Ah. fuq. Habe die Umrechnung auf 1 km verfehlt. 450 g/km für E-Autos sind aber auch noch ein gutes Stück mehr, als 190 g/km für vergleichbare Benziner.



> Genau hier fängt das Problem doch schon an. Ein "normales" Auto mit 30kWh/100KM? Das ist die Model-S-Klasse, also obere Mittelklasse ab 2to mit Supersportwagen-Leistung/Ambitionen.



"Supersportwagenleistung" besteht nicht darin, dass einem bei 160 die Puste ausgeht und das gute Beschleunigungsvermögen ist kein Leistungsfaktor, sondern ein Abfallprodukt des Konzeptes "stärkerer Motor statt Getriebe". Bei normalen Autobahntempo unterscheidet sich ein S nicht mehr sonderlich von einem 5er, einem A6 oder einer E-Klasse - weder was die Performance zwischen 130 und 180 angeht noch die Transportkapazität (und komm jetzt nicht mit den Kleinkind-Folterplätzen im Kofferraum...). Und diese Autogröße ist, wenn auch nicht immer in dem Ausstattung/Preissegment (tut mir leid, dass Herr Musk kein Konkurrenzprodukt zum Dacia Duster anbietet), üblich auf unseren Straßen - bei E-Autos wie bei Verbrennern -, weswegen ich einen 8l/100 km Benziner herangezogen habe. Ich hätte auch einen E-Golf mit einem 6,5 l nicht-E-Golf vergleichen können. Aber ersterer darf mit Batterie-Anhänger ja gar nicht die gewünschten Geschwindigkeiten fahren 



> Das bzgl. Verkaufszahlen (ok, aktuell Vorbestellungen) deutlich erfolgreichere E-Auto ist das Modell 3



Verkaufte Model S & X erste Hälfte 2017: 47100 . Davon zugelassen in Deutschland 2017 insgesamt: 1474. Verkaufte Model 3 2017: 0 Zugelassen in Deutschland: 0
Wie misst du Erfolg? Vom 3 gibt es bislang nur teilmanuell gefertige Vorserienmodelle.



> , mit ~20kWh/100KM (angegeben sind 15).



Und woher hast du diese Zahl zum Realverbrauch auf deutschen Straßen für ein Auto, dass außer einem kleinen Kreis von Tesla-Mitarbeitern/-Vorserientestern niemand fahren kann?



> Damit sind es schon nur noch ~120g/km. Und die aktuell verfügbaren bzw. kurz vor der Einführung stehen Klein- bis Kleinstwagen kommen nur noch auf 10-15kWh/100KM. Du nimmst also für deine Rechnung ganz bewusst ein Auto, was schon eher am oberen Ende des Verbrauchs anzusiedeln ist.



Ich nehme ein Auto, dass zu den populärsten E-Autos in Deutschland gehört und als eines der am höchsten entwickelten gilt, weil das am besten das Kauf-/Fahrverhalten der hiesigen Kunden wiederspiegelt. Daraus resultiert umgekehrt halt eine brauchbare Datengrundlage zum Alltagsverbrauch, während bei anderen Modellen nur Herstellerangaben im Raume stehen, bei denen man für Verbrenner und E nur auf vergleichbare Schönfärberei hoffen kann. Besser wegkommen tut der E-Motor dabei übrigens mit nichten. Beispiel E-Smart: 13,1 kWh/100 km, also 118 g/km mit überschüssigem Kohle-Nachstrom. 71 PS Benziner (beschleunigt etwas schlechter - 14,4 statt 11,5s - fährt aber etwas schneller - 153 statt 130): 93 g/km
Zu beachten ist hierbei, dass der Benziner eine Reichweite von 680 km hat, während der E-Smart nur 160 km schafft (jeweils nominell und abzüglich Reserve). Eigentlich müsste man dem kleinen also noch den Kofferraum mit Akkus vollpacken und fürs Gepäck eine Dachbox oben drauf schnallen, ehe er auch nur in die Nähe des Nutzwertes des Verbrenners kommt.



> Und wer sein Auto mit dem eigenen PV-Strom zu Hause lädt, wird dies sicher auch nur dann tun, wenn die Sonne scheint.



Das heißt er fährt nur am Wochenende E-Auto und unter der Woche Verbrenner, weil "tagsüber zu Hause laden" für Pendler nunmal unmöglich ist?



> Und es lassen sich auch problemlos Anreize schaffen, dass die Fahrer ohne eigene PV dazu bewegt, ihr Auto tagsüber zu laden (am Arbeitsplatz, Parkhaus, Supermarkt usw). Und mit "nicht auf Verbrauch achten" hab ich doch ganz klar von "entsprechender Stromerzeugung (hoher EE-Anteil)" gesprochen, und nicht von "überschüssigem Nachtstrom".



Ja, davon sprichst du gerne. Wie du mehrere 100 Milliarden Euro für einen derartigen Kraftwerks-, Netz- und Ladeinfrastrutkurausbau herbeischaffst, davon redest du aber eher weniger 
Es geht nicht um eine Vision, was technisch machbar wäre (vote for zwischenlademöglichkeiten an jeder ampel und stromschienen an fernstraßen), sondern es geht um einen gangbaren Weg vom Jetzt  in die Zukunft. Und deine Vision beginnt nicht im Jetzt, sondern sie beginnt mit einem Stromnetz- und Erneuerbare Ausbau, der die Gesamtleistung des letzten halben Jahrhunderts übersteigt und mit einem Umdenken in der Individualmobilität, dass nicht nur die letzten 50 Jahre rückgängig, sondern noch einmal so weit in Gegenrichtung voranschreiten will. Das ist genauso utopisch wie die 60er Jahre Bilder von nukleargetriebenen, fliegenden, autonomen Autos für das Jahr 2000.




> Gut, also bleiben wir bei AKWs und Kohlekraftwerken, denn Solar-/Wind- und Wasserkraftanlagen benötigen ebenfalls Infrastruktur, Speichermöglichkeiten, ebenso Unmengen an Ressourcen und Investitionen. Wie praktizieren also nur noch den Fortschritt, der nichts kostet und auch keinen Ressourcen/Rohstoffe brauch.



Sie benötigen sie nicht "ebenfalls". Sie benötigen sie als erstes, denn genau diese Investitionen sind Grundlage für deine Vision vom umweltfreundlichen E-Auto. Solange du keinen Plan hast, wie du AKWs und Kohlekraftwerke abschaltest, genauer solange die Umsetzung dieses Plans nicht abgeschlossen ist, sind deine Überlegungen für die Nutzung der von dieser inexistenten Infrastruktur nicht bereitgestellten Energie Luftschlösser. Und das einzige, was ich von dir bislang gehört habe, sind ein paar Einfamilienhausbesitzer mit Solarzellen auf dem Dach. Nur so zum Aufwachen: Der Solarausbau wurde von Union und FDP vor ein paar Jahren abgeschaltet, geschätzte 70% der Deutschen wohnen ohnehin nicht im eigenen Haus (60% wohnen ganz zur Miete, aber ich konnte keine Zahl der darüber hinausgehenden Eigentumswohnungen finden) und von den verbleibenden 30% hat vielleicht jeder zehnte Interesse an Solaranlagen und die passenden Voraussetzungen dafür. Du löst die Mobilitätsprobleme aber nicht mit einem Konzept für 3% der Gesellschaft.



> Unser Mobilitätsproblem (bzw. dessen Lösung) ist auch nicht in irgendeinem Antrieb zu suchen, sondern liegt darin begründet wie (welche Konzepte) wir Mobilität einsetzen. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Aber die Umstellung auf E-Mobilität gibt uns zumindest die Möglichkeit, direkt in einem "Aufwasch" auch an unserer Mobilität etwas zu ändern.



In dem Punkt werden wir vermutlich nicht auf einen Nenner kommen. Du siehst eine sehr schwere Änderung als "Weckruf", gleich noch eine zweite sehr schwere Änderung umzusetzen. Ich sehe eine Änderung, die so schwer ist, dass jegliche Umsetzungsversuche bislang im Keim erstickten und eine zweite Änderung gleicher Änderung, die jetzt auch noch als zusätzliche Last mitgetraten werden soll. "Ich schaff das Klavier nicht allein in den dritten Stock" "Gib dir Mühe und nimm bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch die Schrankwand mit" 



> Eine Mobilität die Energie benötigt ist nie "umweltfreundlich", da die Energie ja irgendwie erzeugt werden muß. Und solange wir nicht zb. den aus Zurück in die Zukunft bekannten "Fusionsgenerator" haben, der aus jeglichem Abfall Energie erzeugt, und dabei vielleicht noch Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt generiert, wird der "normale" E-Antrieb das sauberste Konzept sein, was uns zur Verfügung steht.



Das eben genau ist die Frage und kein Fakt. Wenn beschränkte Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen, um neue Infrastruktur oder neue Verkehrskonzepte zu etablieren, stellt sich z.B. die Frage ob ein Kraftakt für 1 Millionen E-Autos, die dann neben bestehenden Verbrennern mit Kohlestrom fahren, wirklich sauberer ist als z.B. eine Umstellung auf Gas-Verbrenner und eine erhöhte eneuerbare Nutzung bei stationären Verbrauchern, die eine Abschaltung der Kohlekraftwerke erlaubt, zum gleichen "Preis" (Wobei das sowohl finanziell als auch politisches Potential, Überzeugungsarbeit/Aufmerksamkeit,... beinhaltet - alles in der Praxis endliche Ressourcen, die für einen niedrigeren Gesamtenergieverbauch investiert werden könnten, von dem Autos nur ein Aspekt und E-Autos eben kein glasklarer Aspekt sind)



> Ich bin einer von denen, die super vorrauschauend fahren. Aber das kann ich auch mit einem E-Auto. Nur das dort die Rekuperation so intensiv eingestellt werden kann, dass selbst beim Rekuperieren schon die Bremslichter angehen müssen. Von "Späßchen" wie der elektrischer Bremse (die kommen wird) mal ganz abgesehen.



? Es ging um die Aussage "E-Auto-Bremsen brauchen weniger Wartung, weil sie kaum genutzt werden". Meine Reaktion darauf "Bremsen, die wenig genutzt werden, brauchen sogar etwas mehr Wartung". Dein "Widerspruch": "Mit einem E-Auto nutze ich die Bremse quasi gar nicht mehr" ???
Weglassen kann man konventionelle Reibungsbremsen nicht, denn die für Notbremsungen benötigte Verzögerung kann keine andere Technik erbringen, ohne mehrere Größenordnungen sperriger und schwerer zu werden. Und wenn diese Bremsen nicht regelmäßig genutzt werden, dann kann man sie jährlich wegen Korrosion austauschen.



> Woher nimmst du diese Info? Soweit mir bekannt (bin mit einigen Werkstattinhabern befreundet) suchen heutzutage die  meisten Fahrzeuge wegen mechanischer Probleme die Werkstätten auf. Und defekte Turbolader gibts relativ häufig, nur merkt man das nicht immer gleich wenn die Leistung nachlässt (erst wenns blau qualmt merkens die Leute).



Vertrags- oder freie Werkstatt? Letztere sind bei Elektronik dank der Herstellerpolitik nur bedingt in der Lage zu helfen und versorgen im Schnitt auch ältere Autos. Aus meinem Umfeld (Vertragswerkstatt) höre ich jedenfalls wenig positives über die Elektrik und meine privaten Erfahrungen bestätigen das, trotz relativ altem Baujahr mit wenig Gadgets, auf ganzer Linie. Sicherlich hat Mechanik trotzdem noch einen deutlichen Anteil, hier muss aber noch einmal nach Motor/Getriebe und Rest unterschieden werden. Der "Rest" bleibt beim E-Auto ja gleich bzw. wird durch das höhere Systemgewicht sogar stärker belastet. Bei mir betrafen z.B. alle größeren nicht-Elektrik-nicht-Korrosionsarbeiten das Fahrwerk.



> Gibt ein Video im Netz wo man sieht was passiert wenn zb. bei einem Tesla D ein  Motor ausfällt. Dann kommt eine Warnung im Display dass der Motor vorne  oder hinten nicht mehr funktioniert, und man jetzt nur noch mit dem  anderen Motor fährt. Das wars, nix Totalausfall. Zeig mal einen  Verbrenner der noch fährt, wenn ein Motor ausgefallen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



easy:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe.....JPG/800px-Citroën_2CV_Sahara_vue_avant..JPG

Die Frage ist: Will man Autos haben, bei denen ganze Motoren ausfallen? 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Die Fahrwerksauslegung geht Richtung Leichtlauf, es wird viel mehr auf parallel laufende Räder getrimmt: Stichwort Reibungsminimierung
> - es gibt keine Schaltvorgänge und Drehmomentsprünge



"Fahrwerksauslegung Richtung Leichtlauf"? "parallel laufende Räder"? Da bitte ich um Erklärungen, was das a) sein soll und wieso es b) nur mit E-Autos möglich ist.
Wäre mir neu, das man bei Benzinern gezielt verkantete Räder für maximalen Schwerlauf anstrebt. Und dass Schaltvorgänge und Drehmomentänderungen stärkere Kräfte auf die Reifen wirken lassen, als Beschleunigen als solches oder Kurvenfahrten oder gar Bremsvorgänge, das wage ich auch mal sehr, sehr, sehr stark zu bezweifeln.



> Ein nerviger Schleicher im Stadtverkehr reicht, wenn das alle machen würden, droht der Verkehrskollaps



Schleichen: An der Ampel ankommen, wenn sie wieder rot wird.
Vorrausschauend fahren: An der Ampel ankommen, wenn sie gerade grün wird. Und wenn in diesem Moment keiner aus "ey geil, 80 im ersten Gang innerorts" Fraktion vor einem die Spur zu parkt, kommt man mit letzterer Methode deutlich schnellerer voran.
Davon abgesehen bietet sich vorrausschauendes Fahren vor allem da an, wo man vorrausschauen kann. Z.B. auf Autobahnen.



> ruyven, jetzt wird es unsachlich. Vergleiche die Lebensdauerschmierung der Motoren mit Mengen und Wechselintervallen von Motor-,Getriebe- und Differenzialöl. Das addiert sich über die  Lebensdauer je nach Fahrzeug auf vierstellige Beträge, gerade bei Dieselfahrzeugen



Mit Diesel habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Erfahrungen. Mein Benziner hatte auf den letzten 100.000 km glaube ich 3 Ölwechsel und zwischendurch vielleicht noch 2-3 l insgesamt nachgekippt. (Müsste ich ehrlich gesagt nachfragen. Dank Mechaniker in der Verwandtschaft habe ich für die Inspektionen nicht immer ein vollwertiges Protokoll, aber außerhalb der Routine-Wartung musste genau einmal 1 l nachgefüllt werden) Ist vermutlich mehr als bei einem E-Motor (der aber auch andere Anforderungen ans Öl hat, als ein Getriebe!), aber riesige Mengen sind das nun wirklich nicht.



> Das Auswechseln ist das teure, nicht  die Cent fürs Material. Dafür, dass Deiner Meinung nach alles so lange hält, wird es ziemlich oft gewechselt. Und wenn nach 200.000km mehrere dieser Komponenten ausfallen, ist es in der Regel der wirtschaftliche Totalschaden. Das E-Fahrzeug fährt mit reduzierter Reichweite des älter werdenden Akkus immer noch



Lamdasonde wechseln ist zumindest bei mir auch nicht teuer, die ist ja nahezu zwangsläufig leicht von unten her zugänglich. Und ich schreib nicht "±200.000", ich schreibe "200.000+". Normalerweise sollte auf den ersten 200.000 nichts davon wegen Verschleiß ausfallen und wenn es nach 300.000 mehr als eins ist, würde ich das als durchaus fragwürdig erachten. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Überblick über die Zahl der Turbofahrer in meinem Umfeld (1 Vertreter, 1 Audi-S6-Fan, 1 VW-Opfer), aber 0 Klagen darüber und die paar mehr Leute mit definitiv mindestens einem Getriebe und einer Kupplung kommen zusammen auf genau einen Kupplungsschaden. Allerdings bei einem Vertreter der Kategorie "ich brauch den Allrad in der Innenstadt. Damit die Räder nicht ständig durchdrehen." Da dreht stattdessen halt irgendwann die Kupplung durch... (ist übrigens zugleich die einzige Person mit Motorschaden, die ich kenne. Das war aber bewährte VAG-Benziner-Qualität )



> Du argumentierst polemisch. Kühler gehen durch Steinschlag kaputt, das ist keine Materialfrage,



Wenn ein Kühler an einer Kontaktstelle von Aluminium und Stahl an einer vollständig durch den Stoßfänger geschützten Stelle durchgegammelt ist, dann ist da garantiert kein Stein verwantwortlich, sondern konsequente Ignoranz gegenüber galvanischer Korrosion. Auch bekannt als "nimm 0,1 mm mehr, dann hält es länger als jeder Erstkunde damit fährt".



> Abgasanlagen aus Edelstahl würden wieviel Kosten



In den generell höherpreisigen Bereichen, wo der Nachrüsthandel die Option bietet, sehe ich z.T. nur 10-20% Unterschied. Aber selbst wenn es das doppelte kosten würde, wäre es  gesamt betrachtet immer noch eine sinnvollere Investition als 2-3 mal den Normalpreis nebst Werkstattaufenthalt im Laufe eines Autolebens zu zahlen. (Nur würde dann halt alles beim Kauf fällig werden und bei Kauf geht es den meisten eben nicht um die TCO, sondern um den Preis.)



> und der Zahnriemenaustausch kosten je nach Modell und Wechelhäufigkeit zwischen 250,- und 2000,-€ Pro 100.000km. Und nein, deutsche Fahrzeuge verwenden kein "billiges" Material, sondern an die Belastung angepasstest. Ansonsten wären Fahrzeuge nicht bezahlbar.



250 Euro nach >>fünf Jahren wären meine <<50 Euro/Jahr, aber im Rahmen einer großen Inspektion sollte das auch günstiger sein. Selbst bei 150-Euro-die-Stunde Vertragswerkstätten, deren Preiskalkulation wenig mit dem technischen Aufwand und zunehmend mehr mit den Kosten für Elektronik und Software (s.o....) zu tun haben. Spontan habe ich als höchste Pauschalangaben für einen reinen Zahnriemenwechseln einzeln gut 500 Euro gefunden, allerdings bei einem Modell mit 200000er Wechselintervall. Wo bitte schön kostet ein Zahnriemenwechsel dagegen 2000 Euro???? Dafür krieg ich ja beinahe den ganzen Motor getauscht (okay - neuer Motor mit altem Riemen nützt natürlich auch nichts ). Es gibt genug Autos, bei denen wäre das zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Pflichtwechsels ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.



> Alleine Netzkosten und EEG Umlage sind erheblich teurer.



Nicht für Großabnehmer und erst recht nicht, wenn die ihren Bedarf als Regelgröße bereitstellen. Und genau diesem Verbrauchsmuster würde ein intelligentes Ladenetzwerk ja entsprechen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer nutzt bezahlt. Steht sie einmal, kostet es sehr wenig, die Infrastruktur instaltzuhalten
> 
> - Es sollten mittelfristig alle Firmenparkplätze ausgerüstet werde, zahlen die Firmen



Wissen die Firmen davon schon? Man wäre ja oft genug froh, wenn die einsehen würden, dass sie Mitarbeiter bezahlen müssen 



> - Geschäfte sollten Ladesäulen für ihre Kunden zur Verfügung stellen, läuft über Mietkosten



"läuft über die Mietkosten" ist genauso eine "Lösung" wie "Strom kommt aus der Steckdose". Von was soll die höhere Miete denn bezahlt werden? (und sag jetzt nicht "mehr Kunden". Die entstehen nicht durch Lademöglichkeiten und eine Umverteilung der feststehenden Kundenzahl bringt nicht bei jedem Laden die höheren Einnahmen, die benötigt werden würden)



> - Privataushalten sollten Garagen mit Drehstrom versorgen, ist ein Mehrwert



Für viele ist es das erstmal nicht und die, die es als Mehrwert erachten, müssen trotzdem erst einmal Mehrgeld dafür aufbringen können.



> - jede neu gebaute Tiefgarage ,uss mit ausreichender Drehstromanbindung



Again: "sollte" ist nicht "findet statt und ist finanziert"



> Wir haben aktuell knapp 15.000 Tankstellen inm Deutschland, die meisten sind über eine Million Euro wert.
> Wer hat die bezahlt?



Die wurden über 4-5 Generationen hinweg finanziert. Und es sind trotzdem (deiner Aussage nach) nur 15000. Das bräuchte es an Lademöglichkeiten pro Stadtteil, nicht pro Nation.



> Und die Tanks müssen ca. alle zwanzig Jahre erneuert werden.



Meine Eltern wohnen deutlich länger gegenüber eine Tankstelle, da musste noch nie etwas erneuert werden. Wieso auch? Solange der Korrosionsschutz hält, gibt es an Tanks keine Alterungserscheinungen. Im Vergleich dazu werden die lokalen Zwischenspeicher an Schnellladestationen kurzlebig sein.




Sparanus schrieb:


> @adi
> Nun die Kabel müssen nur dicker werden, wenn der Strom steigt, also könnte man mit höherer Spannung arbeiten, dass man erst später runtertransformiert.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Höhere Spannungen brauchen bessere Isolierung und damit komplett neue statt nur zusätzlicher Kabel. Zusätzlich braucht man auch neue und entsprechend mehr große Transformatoren, bauliche Einrichtungen für deren Unterbingung und Wartung, überhaupt erst einmal Personal dass damit umgehen kann, etc.. Deutlich höhere Spannungen sind schon bei Ferntrassen ein sorgfältig zu kalkulierendes Thema, in der Nahverteilung wird sich das nicht rechnen.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wartet doch erst mal ab.. E-Autos haben gerade erst angefangen sich zu entwickeln, bei Verbrennern ist die Fahnenstange seit 15 Jahren erreicht, da kommt nichts grosses mehr in Sachen Effizienz etc.



Bei E-Motoren kommt seit 150 Jahren nichts mehr in Sachen Effizienz. Was will man bei 5-10% Ineffizienz auch noch einsparen? Das einzige Entwicklungspotential, dass E-Autos haben, sind Akkutechnologien. Und gehen große Durchbrüche nur mit komplett neuer Chemie - im letzten Vierteljahrhundert gab es genau einen und das obwohl diverse Mobilanwendungen enorme Forschungssummen selbst in kleinste Verbesserungen pumpen. Aber es gibt eben sowas wie Naturgesetze.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....


- Räder sind im Fahrwerk weich aufgehängt und verändern im Fahrbetrieb die Geometrie zueinander erheblich. Das kann in viele Richtungen optimiert werden. Bei Elektrofahrzeugen wählt man tunlichst Reibungsoptimiert und nicht Komfort, und darum sinkt der Reifenverschleiß.
- Ölwechsel: was kosten denn 5l Leichtlauföl alle 20.000 km mit Filter und Wechsel? Löse Dich von Kleinstwagen
- Wechsel mal Bauteile bei älteren Fahrzeugen. Da schraubt man wenig einfach auseinander, insbesondere nicht am Abgassystem. 
- Zahnriemenwechsel: Schau doch einfach nach:  Golf mit einfachsten 1,4L Motor: 750,-€, bei richtigen Autos wird es dann teuer  Zahnriemenwechsel zum Festpreis >> Kosten hier vergleichen!
- Sicher, Großabnehmer sind von der EEG Umlage und der Netzgebühr befreit. die EU klagt dagegen wegen Wettbewerbsverzerrung. 
- Firmen bauen heute schon erste E-Tankstellen auf ihre Parkplätze, ganz freiwillig mit kostenloser Ladung: Stromtankstelle: Mecklenheidestrasse in Hannover - Deutschland #5142
- Geschäfte wollen Kunden, Kunden bewirbt man, eine Ladesäule ist Werbung und damit ein Wettbewerbsvorteil. 
- Was kostet es, dass jedes Hochhaus heute Tiefgaragen haben muss? Das sind zig Tausend pro Wohnung, ob man im Neubau ein etwas dickeres Kabel reinlegt kostet wieviele Cent? 
- Alle Tankstellen wurden in den letzten zwanzig Jahren mit neuen Tank und Absaugung eingerichtet. Ob das der der Schwippschwager des Nachbarn deines Freundes sieht oder nicht, ist unrelevant
- Wer hat die Tankstellen bezahlt? Richtig, der Autofahrer. Was ändert sich mit Ladesäulen? Es wird billiger, viel billiger


----------



## hazelol (12. Oktober 2017)

wir schaffen es nichtmal eine anständige glasfaser anbindung flächendeckend aufzubauen und wollen das stromnetz von heut auf morgen um das x fache ausbauen. das ist wunschdenken, vergesst die idee mit dem stecker laden. das ist weder praktikabel noch sinnvoll, eher denkbar ist ein pfand system der akkus, diese müssten natürlich genormt und einheitlich modell und marken unabhängig sein.


firmen bauen freiwillig ladestationen. das bezweifel ich stark, nur weil vw als konzern der selbst e autos entwickelt produziert ladestationen baut, heißt das nicht das der rest dies ebenfalls tut.

gerade bei ältern fahrzeugen kann man noch viele arbeiten selbst machen, bei den neuen werden die teile so verbaut, das man entweder speziellwerkzeug braucht, oder erst garnicht dran kommt und man in die werkstatt muss.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die 5%, die ein eigenes Haus und das Geld und die Ambitionen für eine Solaranlage haben, mag das eine Lösung sein.


In Deutschland wohnen, laut Statista, ca. 30 Millionen Menschen in einem Eigenheim, und ca. 5 Millionen in einer Eigentumswohnung. Und für eine Solaranlage brauch man nicht zwangsweise eigenes/bzw. überhaupt Geld. Und um vom PV-Strom zu partizipieren brauch man nicht mal zwingend eine eigene Anlage. Es gibt schon zahlreiche Gemeinschaftsprojekte mit den unterschiedlichsten Konzepten.


> Wer dagegen aus "anderen Gründen" (welche auch immer) über E-Autos nachdenkt und dann dazu gezwungen wird, sich über Reichweite gedanken zu machen, der denkt ganz schnell nicht mehr an E-Autos bzw. nimmt sie als prinzipiell unterlegen war.


Quasi jeder der ein E-Auto fährt macht sich auch automatisch über Dinge wie Verbrauch, Reichweite und Lademöglichkeiten Gedanken. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist daher nicht so ganz schlüssig.


> Bessere Aspekte für kleinere, leichtere Autos, die jeden ansprechen würden, wäre zum Beispiel der gesteigerte Fahrspaß und die höhere aktive Sicherheit. Interessiert aber auch nur wenige.


Die Sicherheit des Fahrzeuges an sich ist ja nicht mal das Problem, sondern dass der Mensch es fährt. Diese Fehlerquelle bzw. die daraus resultierenden Möglichkeiten bzgl. Unfälle immer weiter/höher "abszusichern" ist mMn keine sinnvolle Maßnahme (einfach weil irgendwann der Aufwand/Kostenfaktor exponentiell steigt). Dazu kommt, dass kleinere Fahrzeuge auch automatisch eine höhere Sicherheit bedeuten (kinetische Energie) - wenn man den Verkehr darauf beschränkt (also die Dinos der Autos aus dem Verkehr zieht/gezogen hat). Der Anfang könnte sein, XXL-Fahrzeuge/Panzer aus Innenstädten zu verbannen. Und einen höheren Fahrspaß hat man bei kleineren Fahrzeugen quasi automatisch. Und dass es keinen Interessiert kannst du so auch nicht sagen, die Akzeptanz der Klein- und Kleinststwagen, ja sogar der Wunsch nach eben diesen, nimmt immer mehr zu. Siehe die weiter vorne von mir geposteten Beispiele, die tlw. schon massig Vorbestellungen haben, obwohl die Serienfertigung tlw. noch nicht mal auf ein Datum festgelegt ist.

Wie ich schon mal sagte, die Leute/Kunden sind nicht das Problem, das fehlende Angebot ist es. Und laut einiger Verkäufer von E-Autos werden aktuell zwar viele E-Autos als Zweitwagen gekauft, dann aber vom Besitzer als primäres Fahrzeug eingesetzt.


> Es gibt aber durchaus Forderungen, alle Elektrofahrzeuge gleich zu fördern, auch die mit zwei Rädern und/oder den ÖPNV für Auto- und nicht Autobesitzer billiger bzw. umsonst zu machen. Forderungen, die von Union, FDP, der Mehrheit der Wähler und der Mehrheit der Autofahrer als hirnverbranntes Spinnertum abgelehnt werden. Man will eben Panzer fahren, nicht Bus.


Dann sollte man vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken was wichtiger ist, was man Menschen einredet (Werbung usw) zu brauchen, oder was sie wirklich brauchen. Man kann eben nicht hundert Jahre lang den Menschen einreden, dass die individuale Mobilität ein "must have" ist, und dann erwarten, dass dieser Glaube über Nacht zu neutralisieren ist. Und wenn es hier an Aufklärung fehlt, dann muß die Politik diese eben leisten. Es hat schließlich einen Grund das so viele Menschen "Panzer" fahren wollen. Sie kaufen diese Autos ja nicht weil sie Land- und Forstwirte sind, oder weil sie (was auch gerne bzgl. SUV kommt) gerne höher sitzen, sondern weil es ihrem Ego schmeichelt. Sein Ego auf kosten der Umwelt (und damit der Allgemeinheit) zu pushen ist aber nichts, worauf man ein Grundrecht hat/haben sollte.


> Ah. fuq. Habe die Umrechnung auf 1 km verfehlt. 450 g/km für E-Autos sind aber auch noch ein gutes Stück mehr, als 190 g/km für vergleichbare Benziner.


Mag sein, aber ich kann auch einen Benziner mit 1000g/km kaufen. Und ich weiß nicht mal ob es vielleicht noch höher geht. Und wie gesagt, bei den 190g/km fehlen sämtliche sekundären Umweltbelastungen. Beim Beispiel deines 8L/100KM Verbrenners also noch mal ca. 12kWh Strom, die zur Erzeugung der 8L Treibstoff anfallen. Und das ist dann lange noch nicht alles an sekundärer Belastung. Vielleicht wäre es möglich diese langsam auch mal alle einzukalkulieren. 


> "Supersportwagenleistung" besteht nicht darin, dass einem bei 160 die Puste ausgeht und das gute Beschleunigungsvermögen ist kein Leistungsfaktor, sondern ein Abfallprodukt des Konzeptes "stärkerer Motor statt Getriebe".


Irrelevant, da genau das am meisten Spaß macht/bringt, und auch am meisten passiert. Von Langstreckenfahrern abgesehen fährt man die mit Abstand wenigsten Kilometer mit maximaler oder "sehr hoher" Geschwindigkeit. Die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit des Fahrens ohne Tempolimit mal ganz außen vor gelassen. Zumal es auch E-Autos mit Getriebe/Gänge gibt. Übrigens, einer der Tesla-Konkurrenten, der Lucid-Air, der ab afaik 60.000€ starten soll, erreicht als entsprechendes Modell in der Spitze über 300km/h (wobei noch nicht sicher ist, ob und wann in der Serie abgeriegelt wird). Aber auch hier, die Tatsache dass es E-Auto mit Getriebe aber ohne Gänge gibt bedeutet nicht, dass der E-Antrieb grundsätzlich keine Gänge haben kann. In den meisten Ländern (in allen außer D?) kann man selbst ein M-S nicht ausfahren.


> Bei normalen Autobahntempo unterscheidet sich ein S nicht mehr sonderlich von einem 5er, einem A6 oder einer E-Klasse - weder was die Performance zwischen 130 und 180 angeht noch die Transportkapazität (und komm jetzt nicht mit den Kleinkind-Folterplätzen im Kofferraum...).


Dass sie sich auf der Autobahn, bei einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit, nicht unterscheiden, ändert aber nichts am Supersportwagen-Megasuperanzug. Und mal ehrlich, hätten wir nicht beide gerne als Kinder in den rückwärts ausgerichteten Sitzen gesessen? 


> tut mir leid, dass Herr Musk kein Konkurrenzprodukt zum Dacia Duster anbietet


Oh, das wird er. Wie gesagt, er arbeitet aufgrund der Querfinanzierung die Palette von oben nach unten ab. Also bzgl. Größe, den Preis eines Dacia wird wohl nur ein Dacia aufrufen können. 


> Verkaufte Model S & X erste Hälfte 2017: 47100 . Davon zugelassen in Deutschland 2017 insgesamt: 1474. Verkaufte Model 3 2017: 0 Zugelassen in Deutschland: 0
> Wie misst du Erfolg? Vom 3 gibt es bislang nur teilmanuell gefertige Vorserienmodelle.


Maaaan, du weißt doch genau wie ich das meine. Das M3 hat so viele Vorbestellungen wie afaik sonst kein anderes Auto vorher. Erfolg messe ich in dem Fall daran was die Leute wie sehr haben wollen.


> Und woher hast du diese Zahl zum Realverbrauch auf deutschen Straßen für ein Auto, dass außer einem kleinen Kreis von Tesla-Mitarbeitern/-Vorserientestern niemand fahren kann?


Ich habe auf den angegebenen Verbrauch einfach 30% draufaddiert. Das ist mehr als die 30kWh/100KM bei angegebenen ~24kWh beim M-S. Findest du das zu unrealistisch?


> Ich nehme ein Auto, dass zu den populärsten E-Autos in Deutschland gehört und als eines der am höchsten entwickelten gilt, weil das am besten das Kauf-/Fahrverhalten der hiesigen Kunden wiederspiegelt.


Davon rede ich doch. Du nimmst Verbrauchswerte von aktuellen Fahrzeugen, um damit eine Berechnung zukünftiger Werte anzustellen. Wenn es aber um den Verbrauch einer nennenswerten E-Auto-Flotte geht, und diese erst in zb. 5-10 Jahren erreicht ist, wen interessieren dann die Verbräuche der ersten Fahrzeuge?


> Besser wegkommen tut der E-Motor dabei übrigens mit nichten. Beispiel E-Smart: 13,1 kWh/100 km, also 118 g/km mit überschüssigem Kohle-Nachstrom. 71 PS Benziner (beschleunigt etwas schlechter - 14,4 statt 11,5s - fährt aber etwas schneller - 153 statt 130): 93 g/km


Auch hier schon wieder. Überschüssiger Kohle-Nachtstrom (E-Antrieb Worst-Case), verglichen mit den reinen Werten verbrannten Kraftstoffes (Verbrenner Best-Case). So macht das einfach keinen Sinn.


> Das heißt er fährt nur am Wochenende E-Auto und unter der Woche Verbrenner, weil "tagsüber zu Hause laden" für Pendler nunmal unmöglich ist?


Das kommt auf die Arbeitszeit und die Speicherkapazität der PV an. Wer von Sonnenauf- bis Sonnenuntergang aushäusig ist, und 0 Speicher hat, der kann dann natürlich schlecht von der eigenen PV laden. Vielleicht pendelt er aber auch mit Kollegen, und man wechselt sich mit dem Fahren ab. Vielleicht fährt er aber auch mit Bus oder Bahn zur Arbeit. Und je nachdem wie weit er fahren muß, reicht vielleicht auch das Laden am WE für die Tage unter der Woche. Die wenigsten müssen/müssten jeden Tag ihren Akku von 0% auf 100% laden.
[/quote]Ja, davon sprichst du gerne. Wie du mehrere 100 Milliarden Euro für einen derartigen Kraftwerks-, Netz- und Ladeinfrastrutkurausbau herbeischaffst, davon redest du aber eher weniger  Es geht nicht um eine Vision, was technisch machbar wäre (vote for zwischenlademöglichkeiten an jeder ampel und stromschienen an fernstraßen), sondern es geht um einen gangbaren Weg vom Jetzt  in die Zukunft. Und deine Vision beginnt nicht im Jetzt, sondern sie beginnt mit einem Stromnetz- und Erneuerbare Ausbau, der die Gesamtleistung des letzten halben Jahrhunderts übersteigt und mit einem Umdenken in der Individualmobilität, dass nicht nur die letzten 50 Jahre rückgängig, sondern noch einmal so weit in Gegenrichtung voranschreiten will. Das ist genauso utopisch wie die 60er Jahre Bilder von nukleargetriebenen, fliegenden, autonomen Autos für das Jahr 2000.[/quote]
Es geht um eine parallel zu den Anforderungen (der E-Mobilität) stattfindende Anpassung der Infrastruktur. Die Mobilität macht ja schließlich nur einen relativ kleinen Teil vom Gesamtenergieverbrauch aus. Aber zb. das Thema intelligente Akkus (der E-Mobilität) könnte gleichzeitig einen Lösungs-Teil zur Problematik des allgemeinen Problems der Stromspeicherung sein. Die Investitionen in die E-Mobilität sind also nicht nur das kleinste Übel, sie könnten - geschickt umgesetzt - auch eine zumindest Teil-Lösung eines das allgemeinen Problems bzgl. Umstieg auf maximale Nutzung EE sein.

Und ich sage nicht dass das alles so und so kommen wird, ich gehe einfach nur von einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit aus. Aber ich sage auch nicht was aufgrund aktueller Datensätze zukünftig so und so nicht möglich sein kann. Und da bin ich eben lieber Optimist als Pessimist.


> Weglassen kann man konventionelle Reibungsbremsen nicht, denn die für Notbremsungen benötigte Verzögerung kann keine andere Technik erbringen, ohne mehrere Größenordnungen sperriger und schwerer zu werden.


Soweit mir bekannt ist das nicht korrekt. Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet kein Spezialist, aber soweit ich weiß werden elektrische Bremsen/Gegenstrom-/Wirbelstrombremsen schon länger bei einigen Transportmitteln eingesetzt, die tlw. sogar keine weitere mechanische Bremse mehr haben. Ich selbst hab zb. schon (vor vielen Jahren) Bremsscheiben mit (u.a.) 2-3 Meter Durchmesser für Seilbahnen hergestellt, die diese Bremse aber nur noch als Notfallbremse (failsafe) eingesetzt haben.


> easy: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe.....JPG/800px-Citroën_2CV_Sahara_vue_avant..JPG
> Die Frage ist: Will man Autos haben, bei denen ganze Motoren ausfallen?


Natürlich nicht, aber vielleicht Autos bei denen Motoren ausfallen können, ohne dass das Fahrzeug anschließend stehenbleibt. Und das mit dem "Döschewo" mußt du mir mal erlkären. Die Ente kann noch fahren wenn der Motor ausgefallen ist? Oder was meinst du damit? *verwirrt_bin*


> Davon abgesehen bietet sich vorrausschauendes Fahren vor allem da an, wo man vorrausschauen kann. Z.B. auf Autobahnen.


Öhm, man sollte grundsätzlich und überall vorausschauend fahren.


> Spontan habe ich als höchste Pauschalangaben für einen reinen Zahnriemenwechseln einzeln gut 500 Euro gefunden, allerdings bei einem Modell mit 200000er Wechselintervall. Wo bitte schön kostet ein Zahnriemenwechsel dagegen 2000 Euro???? Dafür krieg ich ja beinahe den ganzen Motor getauscht


Ein Zahnriemenwechsel kann ab ca. 250€ (kleiner Polomotor, ATU) bis über 3000€ (größerer Motor, Vertragswerkstatt) kosten (es wird ja in der Regel nicht nur der Riemen gewechselt), und die Intervalle gehen schon ab 60.000KM los. Dazu kommt, dass die heutigen Motoren quasi alle keine Freiläufer mehr sind. Reißt der Zahnriemen, ist in der Regel gleich der ganze Motor Schrott. Und auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so gedacht war, auch Kettentriebe müssen tlw. nach X Kilometern gewechselt werden. Hier fallen, aufgrund der Bauweise (die Kette läuft nicht extern), allerdings die günstigen Angebote komplett weg.


> Höhere Spannungen brauchen bessere Isolierung und damit komplett neue statt nur zusätzlicher Kabel. Zusätzlich braucht man auch neue und entsprechend mehr große Transformatoren, bauliche Einrichtungen für deren Unterbingung und Wartung, überhaupt erst einmal Personal dass damit umgehen kann, etc.


Fantastisch, so viele neue Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## hazelol (12. Oktober 2017)

Apple produkte werden auch massig vorbestellt, ist trotzdem nicht das maß der dinge im smartphone bereich. hier wird einfach ein hype kreiert, der nicht gerechtfertig ist. 
Tesla hat 1 fertigungswerk und konnte im ersten monat 30 vorbestellte model 3 ausliefern. bei über 500k vorbestellen kann das sicher noch dauern. herr musk hat sicher hier einfach übernommen und es wird ganz sicher unzufriedene kunden geben zumal die anderen fahrzeug modelle ebenfalls dort produziert werden wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @adi
> Nun die Kabel müssen nur dicker werden, wenn der Strom steigt, also könnte man mit höherer Spannung arbeiten, dass man erst später runtertransformiert.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



So verallgemeinern kann man das Problem nicht.

Leistung ist das Produkt von Strom und Spannung, also P=U x I.

Dickere Kabel ermöglichen grundsätzlich einen höheren Stromfluss, die Spannung im Niedrigspannungsnetz anzuheben ist eine ganz andere Sache,
denn dann müssten auch alle Umspannwerke umgerüstet werden,
und näturlich die Ortstrafos angepasst werden.

Egal welchen Weg man jetzt nimmt, das wird verdammt teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Räder sind im Fahrwerk weich aufgehängt und verändern im Fahrbetrieb die Geometrie zueinander erheblich. Das kann in viele Richtungen optimiert werden. Bei Elektrofahrzeugen wählt man tunlichst Reibungsoptimiert und nicht Komfort, und darum sinkt der Reifenverschleiß.



Du beschreibst ein Auto, dass weniger Reifen verschleißt, weil es unkomfortabler ist. Nicht weil es einen Elektromotor hat. Wenn es das den Kunden wert wäre, könnte man die gleiche Änderung auch bei Verbrennern machen - ist es aber scheinbar nicht.



> - Ölwechsel: was kosten denn 5l Leichtlauföl alle 20.000 km mit Filter und Wechsel? Löse Dich von Kleinstwagen



20 bis 40 Euro. Und wenn du das für 40 Euro nimmst, sollte es länger als 20000 km halten.



> - Wechsel mal Bauteile bei älteren Fahrzeugen. Da schraubt man wenig einfach auseinander, insbesondere nicht am Abgassystem.



Ne, dass bröselt einem entgegen 
Lamdasonde ist aber wirklich ein einzelnes, eingesetztes Bauteil und eben auch eins dass meist so weit hinten am Auspuff sitzen muss, dass es sich nicht mehr im Motorraum verstecken kann. Man braucht zwar eine Hebebühne, aber dann kommt man da mir sogar schneller ran, als an die Zündkerzen. (Wie festgegammelt sie dann ist, ist eine andere Anfrage. Erwähnte ich die z.T. fragwürdige Materialwahl an Salzwasserbenetzten Fahrzeugteilen?)



> - Zahnriemenwechsel: Schau doch einfach nach:  Golf mit einfachsten 1,4L Motor: 750,-€, bei richtigen Autos wird es dann teuer  Zahnriemenwechsel zum Festpreis >> Kosten hier vergleichen!



Okay, das wusste ich echt nicht. Gleiche Motorenbaureihe etwas größer und in einen Passat verpflanzt und man ist bei 220 Euro.



> - Firmen bauen heute schon erste E-Tankstellen auf ihre Parkplätze, ganz freiwillig mit kostenloser Ladung: Stromtankstelle: Mecklenheidestrasse in Hannover - Deutschland #5142



Ein Beispiel und das ist "Volkswagen Nutzfahrzeuge"...
Wieviele Unternehmen gibt es in Hannover? Wieviele davon haben eine Ladesäule erbaut? Kannst du bei deinem Friseur aufladen? Haben die Mitarbeiter des nächsten Callcenters Lademöglichkeiten?



> - Geschäfte wollen Kunden, Kunden bewirbt man, eine Ladesäule ist Werbung und damit ein Wettbewerbsvorteil.



Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber offensichtlich ist es nötig:



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> (und sag jetzt nicht "mehr Kunden". Die entstehen nicht durch Lademöglichkeiten und eine Umverteilung der feststehenden Kundenzahl bringt nicht bei jedem Laden die höheren Einnahmen, die benötigt werden würden)





> - Was kostet es, dass jedes Hochhaus heute Tiefgaragen haben muss? Das sind zig Tausend pro Wohnung, ob man im Neubau ein etwas dickeres Kabel reinlegt kostet wieviele Cent?



Hängt von der Entfernung zum nächsten E-Werk ab, in dem das "eine" Kabel beginnen muss.



> - Alle Tankstellen wurden in den letzten zwanzig Jahren mit neuen Tank und Absaugung eingerichtet. Ob das der der Schwippschwager des Nachbarn deines Freundes sieht oder nicht, ist unrelevant



Vielleicht kannst du dem Schwippschager des Nachbarn meines Freundes ja mal einen Link nennen, der diese Bauarbeiten an allen deutschen Tankstellen dokumentiert. Scheinbar reichen Augen ja nicht, um Erdarbeiten zu bemerken, die ein ganzes Gelände umfurchen. Und bitte auch gleich noch einen Link für die Umbaurunden 77-96, 57-76, 37-56 und 17-36, denn deine Aussage war nicht "alte Tankstellen mussten in den letzten 20 Jahren mit einer Absaugvorrichtung nachgerüstet werden" (die tatsächlich irgendwann vorgeschrieben wurde, die diese z.B. diese Tanke definitiv schon Anfang der 90er hatte), sondern deine Aussage war "Tankstellentanks müssen alle 20 Jahre ersetzt werden".



> - Wer hat die Tankstellen bezahlt? Richtig, der Autofahrer. Was ändert sich mit Ladesäulen? Es wird billiger, viel billiger



62 Millionen KFZ in Deutschland. Jeder davon soll deiner Zielsetzung nach abends an seinem Stammparkplatz laden können und zumindest die täglich genutzen auch am Arbeitsplatz. Außerdem an Geschäften, Restaurants, etc., von Fernverkehr und Reserven für Gäste ganz zu schweigen. Also konservativ geschätzt 100 Millionen Ladestationen in Deutschland, eher 200 Millionen. Was kostet eine? Ich finde stark schwankende Zahlen, im Mittel so um die 8000 Euro (wobei z.B. ein 100 kw Standort mit Anschluss ans Mittelspannungsnetz schon allein 80k an Subventionen vom Bund bekommen kann, also vermutlich deutlich mehr als 10k pro Ladeplatz kostet). Nehmen wir bei größeren Absatzmengen niedrigere Preise, aber zunehmend größeren Anschlussaufwand und somit rechenfreundliche 5000 Euro an. Ergibt 1 Billion Euro. Und das soll günstiger sein, als 15000 Tankstellen (= 66 Millionen Euro pro Tankstelle)? Gegenüber der Weiternutzung von 15000 bestehenden Tankstellen keine Mehrkosten verursachen, die möglicherweise Abneigungen gegen die Technik schüren könnte?




INU.ID schrieb:


> In Deutschland wohnen, laut Statista, ca. 30 Millionen Menschen in einem Eigenheim, und ca. 5 Millionen in einer Eigentumswohnung. Und für eine Solaranlage brauch man nicht zwangsweise eigenes/bzw. überhaupt Geld. Und um vom PV-Strom zu partizipieren brauch man nicht mal zwingend eine eigene Anlage. Es gibt schon zahlreiche Gemeinschaftsprojekte mit den unterschiedlichsten Konzepten.



Das sicherlich nicht. Wir reden hier aber nicht davon, ob jemand der sich für PV begeistert davon profitieren kann.
Dein Argument war, dass sich die Leute für E-Autos begeistern sollen, weil sie sie an ihrer PV so günstig laden können. Dafür muss man die aber schon haben. "Nehmen sie doch ohne Sicherheiten einen Kredit auf, um in die PV Anlage ihres Hausbesitzers zu investieren und dann Solarstrom zu erhalten, den sie eigentlich nicht brauchen, mit dem sie aber billig das Elektroauto betanken können, dass sie auch erstmal kaufen müssen" ist KEIN gutes Argument um Mieter für E-Autos zu begeistern 



> Quasi jeder der ein E-Auto fährt macht sich auch automatisch über Dinge wie Verbrauch, Reichweite und Lademöglichkeiten Gedanken. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist daher nicht so ganz schlüssig.



Meine Schlussfolgerung betrachtet, gemäß der Fragestellung und gemäß deiner Aussage, die Gegenrichtung: Jemand, der sich mit Verbrauch, Reichweite und Lademöglichkeiten von E-Autos befasst hat - kauft der sich dann eins?
Das ist diejenigen, die schon eins haben, da oft dran denken, ist klar. Aber es ist eben auch genau der Grund, warum sehr viele Leute keins haben und auch keins wollen. Deine "Lösung" der Verkehrsprobleme ausgehend von E-Autos ist der Grund, warum E-Autos erst gar keine Chance haben.



> Und dass es keinen Interessiert kannst du so auch nicht sagen, die Akzeptanz der Klein- und Kleinststwagen, ja sogar der Wunsch nach eben diesen, nimmt immer mehr zu. Siehe die weiter vorne von mir geposteten Beispiele, die tlw. schon massig Vorbestellungen haben, obwohl die Serienfertigung tlw. noch nicht mal auf ein Datum festgelegt ist.



Ich sage nicht, dass es "kein Interesse gibt" (hey, ich selbst ja verzweifelt nach leichteren, windschlüpfrigen und für weniger als vier Personen optimierten Fahrezeugen). Ich sage, dass sich die Allgemeinheit nicht darum kümmert. Welcher sparsame Kleinstwagen hat denn "massig" Vorbestellungen, die z.B. das Niveau der Q3+X3+GLA+Duster-Verkäufe erreichen?



> Wie ich schon mal sagte, die Leute/Kunden sind nicht das Problem, das fehlende Angebot ist es.



Es gibt einige Nischen am Markt, die sind tatsächlich komplett unbesetzt. Aber die diesen Nischen am nächsten kommenden Fahrzeuge verkaufen sich auch nicht gerade gut, die deutlich davon entfernten Konzepte dagegen schon. Außer ein paar Individualisten strebt also niemand so ein Fahrzeug an. Das ist das gleiche wie in der Politik: Natürlich fehlt eine Partei, die sich ernsthaft um Umweltschutz bemüht, ohne in Verboteritis auszuarten und es fehlt eine Partei, die kompetent gegen die Spaltung der Gesellschaft kämpft. Stattdessen haben wir als billigen Abklatsch Grüne und Linke. Gewählt wird aber sowieso AFD und gefahren wird Q7.



> Dann sollte man vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken was wichtiger ist, was man Menschen einredet (Werbung usw) zu brauchen, oder was sie wirklich brauchen. Man kann eben nicht hundert Jahre lang den Menschen einreden, dass die individuale Mobilität ein "must have" ist, und dann erwarten, dass dieser Glaube über Nacht zu neutralisieren ist. Und wenn es hier an Aufklärung fehlt, dann muß die Politik diese eben leisten. Es hat schließlich einen Grund das so viele Menschen "Panzer" fahren wollen. Sie kaufen diese Autos ja nicht weil sie Land- und Forstwirte sind, oder weil sie (was auch gerne bzgl. SUV kommt) gerne höher sitzen, sondern weil es ihrem Ego schmeichelt. Sein Ego auf kosten der Umwelt (und damit der Allgemeinheit) zu pushen ist aber nichts, worauf man ein Grundrecht hat/haben sollte.



Definitiv nicht. Aber das Ego wurde den Leuten auch nicht eingeredet, es wird nur ausgenutzt. Die Sehnsucht nach einem tollen Fortbewegungsmittel ist deutlich älter als hundert Jahre, neuerdings gibt es halt mehr als vier bis sechs PS und man muss sie nicht mehr davorspannen. Mit Aufklärung dagegen zu halten ist verdammt hart, wenn als Konkurrenz Großzerne fleißig weiterflüstern. Und amtierende Politiker werden in Detuschland nicht danach ausgewählt, dass sie unangenehmes erzählen, sondern dass sie Honig ums Maul schmieren. Beide Sachen systematisch zu ändern bedeutet ein Ende der Demokratie und der Marktwirtschaft, wie wir sie das letzte halbe Jahrhundert hatten.
Nicht, dass ich dagegen wäre - aber wie man mit ethisch akzeptablen Methoden dahinkommt ist ein weiterhin ungelöstets Problem. Genau wie das "wohin" als solches. Und deswegen werden auch zukünftige Veränderungen mit dem schmalen Handlungsspielraum arbeiten müssen, der halt verfügbar ist. Irgendwann führt auch das zum Ziel - aber wie ich die ganze Zeit schon prädige: Es wird lange dauern und wenn man diesem Planeten was gutes tun will, dann sollte man sehr sorgfältig mit der wertvollen Ressource "Änderungsbereitschaft" haushalten und sie so investieren, dass jeder einzelne Schritt schon konstant einen Vorteil abwirft.



> Mag sein, aber ich kann auch einen Benziner mit 1000g/km kaufen. Und ich weiß nicht mal ob es vielleicht noch höher geht. Und wie gesagt, bei den 190g/km fehlen sämtliche sekundären Umweltbelastungen. Beim Beispiel deines 8L/100KM Verbrenners also noch mal ca. 12kWh Strom, die zur Erzeugung der 8L Treibstoff anfallen. Und das ist dann lange noch nicht alles an sekundärer Belastung. Vielleicht wäre es möglich diese langsam auch mal alle einzukalkulieren.



Schwierig, ich kann nicht einmal eine Quelle für die 12 kWh finden. Ebensowenig für die von Gewinnung und Aufbereitung von Kohle sowie die damit einhergehenden Landschaftsveränderungen.



> Irrelevant, da genau das am meisten Spaß macht/bringt, und auch am meisten passiert. Von Langstreckenfahrern abgesehen fährt man die mit Abstand wenigsten Kilometer mit maximaler oder "sehr hoher" Geschwindigkeit. Die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit des Fahrens ohne Tempolimit mal ganz außen vor gelassen. Zumal es auch E-Autos mit Getriebe/Gänge gibt. Übrigens, einer der Tesla-Konkurrenten, der Lucid-Air, der ab afaik 60.000€ starten soll, erreicht als entsprechendes Modell in der Spitze über 300km/h (wobei noch nicht sicher ist, ob und wann in der Serie abgeriegelt wird). Aber auch hier, die Tatsache dass es E-Auto mit Getriebe aber ohne Gänge gibt bedeutet nicht, dass der E-Antrieb grundsätzlich keine Gänge haben kann. In den meisten Ländern (in allen außer D?) kann man selbst ein M-S nicht ausfahren.



Weswegen ich den S eben ganz pauschal als Mittelklasselimousine betrachtet habe und nicht als Supersportwagen. Denn die sind in den meisten Ländern Vitrinenobjekte, wir reden hier von Fahrzeugen. Nicht von Spaßobjekten.



> Oh, das wird er. Wie gesagt, er arbeitet aufgrund der Querfinanzierung die Palette von oben nach unten ab. Also bzgl. Größe, den Preis eines Dacia wird wohl nur ein Dacia aufrufen können.



Tjo - dann warten wir halt ab, was da kommt, was es kostet und was es kann. Genauso bei Dacia und anderen Verbrennern.
Während des wartens vergleiche ich aber weiterhin das, was es gibt, mit dem was es gibt. Und nicht Realität mit Versprechen.



> Maaaan, du weißt doch genau wie ich das meine. Das M3 hat so viele Vorbestellungen wie afaik sonst kein anderes Auto vorher. Erfolg messe ich in dem Fall daran was die Leute wie sehr haben wollen.



Den Eindruck habe ich auch, finde ich aber einen Vergleich wie zwischen Apple und Williams Christ. Da stimmt nicht einmal der Aggregatzustand. Tesla zelebriert sich als Lifestyle-Konzern mit vielen Versprechen und entsprechendem Vertriebskonzept. Einen Golf kann man schlichtweg nicht ein Jahr im vorraus bestellen, also kann er auch keine Vorbestellungen sammeln. Und andere Hersteller bedienen auch gezielt einzelne Märkte mit angepassten Modellen und reden selten über globale Verkaufszahlen. In kurz: Du lässt sich von Musks Show mitreißen, aber in meinen Augen sagt die nichts über das Fahrzeug aus. Auch das Model 3 wird auf deutschen Straßen eine Ausnahmeerscheinung bleiben.



> Ich habe auf den angegebenen Verbrauch einfach 30% draufaddiert. Das ist mehr als die 30kWh/100KM bei angegebenen ~24kWh beim M-S. Findest du das zu unrealistisch?



Es ist ein Ansatz den man mangels besserer Werte versuchen kann, ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn er komplett daneben geht. Die bisherigen Angaben von Tesla wurden allenfalls bei recht langsamer und sehr konstanter Fahrweise (80 km/h ohne jede Beschleunigung) erreicht. In so einem Szenario spielt zum Beispiel das Gewicht fast gar keine Rolle, die Aerodynamik eine reduzierte, die innere Reibung und Elektro-Effizienz dagegen ähnlich viel wie in der Praxis. Onboard-Verbraucher kann man gar nicht abschätzen. Das heißt über zwei in der Praxis wichtige Aspekte erhält man kaum Information und ich kann nicht abschätzen, in weit weit das Model 3 auch hier eine deutliche Verbessrung erreichen kann. Wenn man ein halbes Dutzend Modelle als Datengrundlage hätte, könnten man vielleicht abschätzen wie ein Trend aussieht. Aber ist ja schon fast unmöglich vom X deutsche Praxiswerte zu erhalten – bleibt eine Hochrechnung mit N=1 nur von der Theorie-Praxis-Differenz beim S.



> Davon rede ich doch. Du nimmst Verbrauchswerte von aktuellen Fahrzeugen, um damit eine Berechnung zukünftiger Werte anzustellen. Wenn es aber um den Verbrauch einer nennenswerten E-Auto-Flotte geht, und diese erst in zb. 5-10 Jahren erreicht ist, wen interessieren dann die Verbräuche der ersten Fahrzeuge?



Nunja: Der E-Motor ist ziemlich effizient. Wenn man nur 5% verschwendet, kann man maximal 5% reinholen. Mit der kompletten Elektrik bestehen gegenüber einem Modell S vielleicht noch 15% theoretisches Einsparpotential und dann hat man ein Perpetuum Mobile erreicht. Ich kann also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass die E-Autos in 10 Jahren bei gleicher Mobilität auch gleichviel verbrauchen werden. Ungewiss ist nur, ob die gleiche Mobilität gefordert werden wird. Aber dieser Effekt trifft E-Autos genauso wie Verbrenner: Wenn ich den Bedarf an mechanischer Energie durch kleinere Autos halbiere, kann ich unabhängig vom Antrieb die Produktion mechanischer Energie halbieren. Das Verhältnis zwischen Verbrennern und E-Autos bliebe also gleich. (Irgendwann im Bereich <2 l wird es für heutige Verbrenner kritisch, da skaliert die Technik schlecht und man müsste viel neu entwickeln. Aber der Bereich spielt auf lange Sicht keine Rolle)
Bei der Berechnung des Gesamt(-erneuerbare-)energiebedarfs würde das eine Rolle spielen, aber ich projeziere ja gleichzeitig die Entwicklung der Mobilität der letzten 10, 20 und 40 Jahre nach vorn und komme zu dem sehr eindeutigen Schluss, dass da nicht signifikantes ansteht.



> Auch hier schon wieder. Überschüssiger Kohle-Nachtstrom (E-Antrieb Worst-Case), verglichen mit den reinen Werten verbrannten Kraftstoffes (Verbrenner Best-Case). So macht das einfach keinen Sinn.



Verbrenner Best Case würde noch einige Annahmen zum Fahrverhalten beinhalten, ansonsten greife ich einfach die verfügbaren Zahlen. Umgekehrt blende ich bei der Kohleverstromung die gesamte Kohlegewinnung aus, also kein Worst Case. Das macht also durchaus Sinn, denn Fakt ist:
Die nächsten 200%/60 Jahre Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien nebst Speicher brauchen wir für stationäre Stromverbraucher (und danach warten noch massig Wärmenutzer). Ob E-Autos fahren oder nicht fahren macht bei diesem Energiebudget keinen Unterschied, entweder der mobile oder der stationäre Verbraucher wird mit fossiler Energie betrieben. Nur das letzterer für die Umstellung auf EE nicht erst noch ausgetauscht werden muss.

(Ausgenommen sind nur mobile Anwendungsbereiche, für die Verbrenner massiv im Nachteil sind. Z.B. Lieferverkehr. Da sind E-Autos sinnvoll weil sie viel Fahrenergie einsparen und ein harter Hybrid mit gleicher Fahreffizienz keine Vorteile gegenüber einer stationären Stromquelle hat)



> Das kommt auf die Arbeitszeit und die Speicherkapazität der PV an. Wer von Sonnenauf- bis Sonnenuntergang aushäusig ist, und 0 Speicher hat, der kann dann natürlich schlecht von der eigenen PV laden. Vielleicht pendelt er aber auch mit Kollegen, und man wechselt sich mit dem Fahren ab. Vielleicht fährt er aber auch mit Bus oder Bahn zur Arbeit. Und je nachdem wie weit er fahren muß, reicht vielleicht auch das Laden am WE für die Tage unter der Woche. Die wenigsten müssen/müssten jeden Tag ihren Akku von 0% auf 100% laden.



Der erste Teil ist nur "wenn man eh nichts verbraucht, kann man auch umstellen". Stimmt - bringt aber auch nichts respektive zwei E-Autos, die von einer Fahrgemeinschaft im Wechsel genutzt werden, wären schlicht ein produziertes Auto zu viel. Formel E Verfahren: Zwei Autos um einmal anzukommen 
Das letzte Argument hatte ich in der Tat nicht bedacht, hier muss ich einfach mal nachfragen wie groß der PV-Überschuss denn typischerweise so ist? Bei niedrigen 20 km Pendelentfernung (noch weniger erfordert nun wirklich keinen PKW) kommen immer schon 200 km in der Woche zusammen. Noch einen Ausflug am Sonntag und man muss für 300 km am Samstag laden (und überhaupt erst mal ein E-Auto mit ausreichend Kapazität haben)



> Es geht um eine parallel zu den Anforderungen (der E-Mobilität) stattfindende Anpassung der Infrastruktur. Die Mobilität macht ja schließlich nur einen relativ kleinen Teil vom Gesamtenergieverbrauch aus.



Und genau deswegen ist es Wahnsinn einen Großteil der Anstrengungen in sie zu investieren.



> Aber zb. das Thema intelligente Akkus (der E-Mobilität) könnte gleichzeitig einen Lösungs-Teil zur Problematik des allgemeinen Problems der Stromspeicherung sein. Die Investitionen in die E-Mobilität sind also nicht nur das kleinste Übel, sie könnten - geschickt umgesetzt - auch eine zumindest Teil-Lösung eines das allgemeinen Problems bzgl. Umstieg auf maximale Nutzung EE sein.



An der Stelle dreht sich die Diskussion jedesmal im Kreis. Ich bleibe dabei: Akkus in Autos einzubauen, herumzukutschieren und an möglichst vielen Haltepunkten mit dem Stromnetz verbinden zu können kostet 
Unsummen mehr, als die Akkus einfach stationär als Speicher einzusetzen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass mittlerweile kaum noch jemand mit Akkuspeichern für mehr als 24-48h Intervalle plant, weil das einfach zu teuer ist. Die meisten mehrwöchigen Überlegungen hoffen mittlerweile auf power to gas und genau hier wird es eben spannend:
Entweder diese Überlegungen sind auch nur eine Mode und wir wissen schlichtweg nicht, was die optimale Lösung ist (=> sollten uns nicht vorzeitig auf Batterien in Autos festlegen), oder aber wir haben in Zukunft ganz automatisch große Mengen von Gas rumliegen, die als Energiespeicher für punktuellen Spitzenverbrauch vorgesehen sind. Also für einen Einsatz, für den Autos ein Paradebeispiel sind. Und einen Energiespeicher, für dessen Einsatz in Autos wir sogar schon die komplette Infrastruktur haben...



> Und da bin ich eben lieber Optimist als Pessimist.



Der Pessimist in mir sagt: Optimsmus führt nur zu Enttäuschungen 



> Soweit mir bekannt ist das nicht korrekt. Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet kein Spezialist, aber soweit ich weiß werden elektrische Bremsen/Gegenstrom-/Wirbelstrombremsen schon länger bei einigen Transportmitteln eingesetzt, die tlw. sogar keine weitere mechanische Bremse mehr haben. Ich selbst hab zb. schon (vor vielen Jahren) Bremsscheiben mit (u.a.) 2-3 Meter Durchmesser für Seilbahnen hergestellt, die diese Bremse aber nur noch als Notfallbremse (failsafe) eingesetzt haben.



Seilbahnen und andere stationäre Anwendungen kann ich schlecht einschätzen - hier sind Gewicht und Größe fast egal, Korrosion kann gut vermieden werden. Die einzige große mobile Anwendung von Wirbelstrombremsen sind ICEs (andere Länder nutzen die Technik nicht!) und auch hier ist das nur eine zusätzliche Betriebsbremse. Die Notbremsleistung wird von Scheiben erbracht, die aber in Zügen naturgemäß auch besser geschützt werden können, als in Autos (kaum starke Bremsvorgänge => Kühlung ist egal, weil der Zug nach einer Notbremsung eh erstmal steht. Fest Verbindung zwischen Rädern und Chassisteilen => Bremsen können geschützt im inneren platziert werden.)
Ungeachtet dessen benötigen Wirbelstrombremsen einen Leiter (Schiene, Umlenkscheibe bei Seilbahnen?) als Gegenstück und wirken geschwindigkeitsabhängig, bei niedrigem Tempo also gar nicht. Ein mechanisches System ist unverzichtbar.



> Natürlich nicht, aber vielleicht Autos bei denen Motoren ausfallen können, ohne dass das Fahrzeug anschließend stehenbleibt. Und das mit dem "Döschewo" mußt du mir mal erlkären. Die Ente kann noch fahren wenn der Motor ausgefallen ist? Oder was meinst du damit? *verwirrt_bin*



Die Safari-Ente war ein Allradmodell und der einfachste Weg zum Allrad war der zusätliche Einbau eines Heckantriebs mit eigenem Motor an der Hinterachse. Es gibt also tatsächlich einen zweiten Motor, der unabhängig vom ersten arbeitet. 



> Öhm, man sollte grundsätzlich und überall vorausschauend fahren.
> 
> Ein Zahnriemenwechsel kann ab ca. 250€ (kleiner Polomotor, ATU) bis über 3000€ (größerer Motor, Vertragswerkstatt) kosten (es wird ja in der Regel nicht nur der Riemen gewechselt), und die Intervalle gehen schon ab 60.000KM los. Dazu kommt, dass die heutigen Motoren quasi alle keine Freiläufer mehr sind. Reißt der Zahnriemen, ist in der Regel gleich der ganze Motor Schrott. Und auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so gedacht war, auch Kettentriebe müssen tlw. nach X Kilometern gewechselt werden. Hier fallen, aufgrund der Bauweise (die Kette läuft nicht extern), allerdings die günstigen Angebote komplett weg.



Vor allem wenn die Kette von VW ist...
Erwähnte ich eigentlich schon, dass Auto-Hersteller gerne an allem sparen, was sich in den ersten Betriebsjahren nicht bemerkbar macht und dass es sowas wie Königswellen gibt?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass wir wirklich 62 Millionen Autos in Deutschland brauchen und in Zukunft auch noch diese Zahl an Autos haben werden.
Ziel sollte eine Reduzierung des Bestandes um 80% sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du beschreibst ein Auto, dass weniger Reifen verschleißt, weil es unkomfortabler ist. Nicht weil es einen Elektromotor hat. Wenn es das den Kunden wert wäre, könnte man die gleiche Änderung auch bei Verbrennern machen - ist es aber scheinbar nicht.


Welchen Autofahrer interessiert wirklich der Benzinverbrauch? Niemanden
Sämtliche sparsamen Verbrenner wurden links liegen gelassen. Wenn interessieren
also 0,05 l gesparten Sprit, wenn es dafür minimal mehr rumpelt, weil die akustische
Entkopplung minimal schlechter ist?  5-10km mehr Reichweite sind aber relevant.

Andere Konzepte, andere Zielrichtungen. Elektrofahrzeuge bekommen auch wieder
schmale Reifen und keine breiten Puschen. Ohhhh, da wird sich der Fussel Tuning
Fahrer aber ärgern. Die Zielrichtung ist eine andere und das bemerkt man in jedem
 Detail. Leichtbau war schon immer möglich, bei Elektrofahrzeugen wird es kommen.

Man nutzt kein billigst Öl in modernen Motoren. Unter Vollsynthetisch ist man selber
schuld, wenn Motorhaltbarkeiten sinken. Das billige Castrol GTX war schon immer 
minderwertig und ist es heute auch noch. Die Unterschiede der Öle sind gewaltig, 
schaut man sich die Mischreibungszonen am oberen Totpunkt an. Und genau da
spielt die Musik, geht es um Kolbenring und Zwickelverschleiß. Muss man nicht
machen, rächt sich aber. Am Öl zu sparen ist bei hoch belasteten Motoren mit
Turbolader ein teures Spiel. Beim kleinen 50kW Benziner ist das egal.
Tribologie

Wollen wir jetzt jedes Bauteil einzeln durchgehen? Zu jedem Vor- und Nachteile
diskutieren? Ich kenne Deinen Bildungsweg nicht. Schauen wir doch einfach, was 
hinten rauskommt und warten wir auf die jeweils zweite Generation von Massen-
fahrzeugen. Bei Tesla beginnt das bald, bei deutschen Herstellern in zehn Jahren.
Dann ist es ausgereift und sinnvoll optimiert.

Tankstellensanierung. Vielleicht bist Du noch zu jung dazu, aber vor zwanzig Jahren
begann die sehr teure Umrüstung auf Tanks mit Benzindampfrückführung, also
Absaugung am Zapfhahn. Bei der Gelegenheit wurden alle Tanks ausgetauscht:
https://www.netinform.org/GW/Recherche/HM/pdf/Gasrueckfuehrung.pdf

Schau Dir die verlinkte Karte bitte einfach an. Es gibt in Hannover jetzt schon
an 26 Stellen 1-5 Zapfsäulen, in der Regel kostenlos. Mehr  als es Elektrofahrzeuge
in der Stadt gibt. In dem Link ist eine Karte, verkleinstest Du, siehst Du alle bundes-
weiten Stromzapfsäulen, in Deutschland schon 10500 registrierte Orte, also ein 
ähnliches Niveau wie normale Tankstellen. Und es werden mehr, ständig.

Was für ein Segen wird es, wenn man nach Hause kommt und einen Stecker ans Auto
steckt. Keine Tankstellen suche, keine Umwege, einfach anstecken. Zu Hause, in der
Firma, der Garage, beim Einkaufen oder essen gehen. Jeder wird seine Zapfsäule 
finden und bequem auftanken. Und dann lächelt man über nach Diesel stinkende 
Menschen.  

...


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein Argument war, dass sich die Leute für E-Autos begeistern sollen, weil sie sie an ihrer PV so günstig laden können.


Eigentlich nicht. Ich hab gesagt, das laut einiger Autohändler viele ein E-Auto kaufen, um den Überschuß ihrer PV statt für kleines Geld einzuspeisen lieber in "Reichweite" investieren zu können. Und dass diese Kette (PV=>E-Auto) immer mehr Nachahmer findet. Dass das nicht jeder kann ist natürlich logisch.


> Meine Schlussfolgerung betrachtet, gemäß der Fragestellung und gemäß deiner Aussage, die Gegenrichtung: Jemand, der sich mit Verbrauch, Reichweite und Lademöglichkeiten von E-Autos befasst hat - kauft der sich dann eins?


Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass die meisten E-Autokäufer sich vorher keine Gedanken darüber machen, oder? Daher verstehe ich deine Frage nicht. Gerade wer sich informiert kommt zwangsläufig zu dem Schluß, dass die meisten Vorurteile Unsinn sind. Klar, wer absolut keine Lademöglichkeit hat, oder wem die Reichweite wirklich nicht reicht, der kauft dann auch erstmal kein E-Auto. Es gibt die Nutzer die heute schon mit einem E-Auto ihre Fahrten bewältigen können, und die die es noch nicht können.


> Ich sage, dass sich die Allgemeinheit nicht darum kümmert.


Und ich dass diese Allgemeinheit immer kleiner wird. 


> Welcher sparsame Kleinstwagen hat denn "massig" Vorbestellungen, die z.B. das Niveau der Q3+X3+GLA+Duster-Verkäufe erreichen?


Warum müssen sie dass denn schon heute? Tausende Vorbestellungen bei einem zb. an einer Uni/FA entwickelten Fahrzeug, welches man nur aus dem Netz kennen kann (keine TV-Spots), ist das kein deutliches Zeichen? Und da gibt es mehr als nur ein E-Auto, was noch nie im TV (eben für die Allgemeinheit) beworben wurde, demnächst aber in Serie geht, und schon (ok, relativ) viele Vorbestellungen hat. Und jedesmal wenn ich einen Beitrag sehe, wo eines dieser Fahrzeuge in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt wird, sehe ich überwiegend positive Resonanzen und großes Interesse derer, die vorher noch nie davon gehört haben. Siehe der eine Beitrag weiter oben (ich meine ich hab ihn verlinkt), wo ein älterer Herr auf die Frage ob dieses E-Auto etwas für ihn wäre, lacht und sagt er könne es sich nicht leisten. Als der Reporter dann sagt, das es nur 15.000€ kosten soll, hört der ältere Herr sofort auf zu lachen, und schaut sich das E-Auto direkt noch mal genauer an (und seine Frau sagte vorher schon "also für mich würde das absolut ausreichen".

Deswegen sage ich, nicht das Interesse ist das Problem, und für einen großen Teil auch nicht die Reichweite/Ladesituation (einen 30kWh-Akku bekommt man auch an einer einfachen 220V Steckdose in 7-8h voll), das Problem ist das fehlende Angebot. Und die meisten dieser neuen Konzepte (wobei der Microlino als Isetta ja schon mal vor über 60 Jahren da war^^) kommen von Quereinsteigern/neuen Playern (also E-Autos unter 20.000€), und nicht von den großen Autobauern.


> Es gibt einige Nischen am Markt, die sind tatsächlich komplett unbesetzt. Aber die diesen Nischen am nächsten kommenden Fahrzeuge verkaufen sich auch nicht gerade gut, die deutlich davon entfernten Konzepte dagegen schon. Außer ein paar Individualisten strebt also niemand so ein Fahrzeug an.


Wie gesagt, was es nicht gibt, oder so gut wie niemand kennt, kann auch nicht direkt "angestrebt" werden. Und am nächsten kommende Fahrzeuge sind eben andere Fahrzeuge. Im Prinzip ist das aktuelle Angebot komplett invertiert. Zu viel große und viel zu große Fahrzeuge, und quasi gar keine Kleinstwagen. Und das liegt nicht daran dass die Menschen danach verlangen, sondern dass die Werbung ihnen dieses Verlangen einredet. Die "Individualisten" sind diejenigen die zb. im Netz nach solchen Konzepten suchen, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die Allgemeinheit kein Interesse daran hätte. Natürlich muß das erstmal geweckt werden. Genau so wie man das Interesse an einer ökologisch sinnvolleren Energieversorgung wecken muß.

Und bei der E-Mob passiert das mehr über Fahrspaß (siehe Teslas Vorgehensweise bzgl. zuerst angebotener Fahrzeuge) und der Möglichkeit Geld zu sparen. Und noch lange nicht jeder hat eine PV auf seinem Eigenheim, aber die E-Mob wird auch hier zu einem zunehmenden Interesse führen. Dass es dazu noch weiterer Aufklärung verlangt streitet ja keiner ab. Nur mit Kopf in den Sand stecken und sagen was alles angeblich unmöglich/nicht zu schaffen ist, damit kommen wir auch nicht weiter. Unsere Energieerzeugung und unsere Mobilität müssen sauberer werden, also sollten wir Lösungen suchen, und keine Ausreden.


> Mit Aufklärung dagegen zu halten ist verdammt hart, wenn als Konkurrenz Großzerne fleißig weiterflüstern.


Dann muß man denen das flüstern verbieten (siehe zb. Tabakwerbung), und Rahmenbedingungen schaffen die dem ebenfalls entgegenstehen.


> Schwierig, ich kann nicht einmal eine Quelle für die 12 kWh finden.


Die 1,5-1,6kWh pro Liter stammen (laut verschiedener Nennungen/Quellen im Netz) vom Energieministerium der Vereinigten Staaten.


> Ebensowenig für die von Gewinnung und Aufbereitung von Kohle sowie die damit einhergehenden Landschaftsveränderungen.


Hier kann man zumindest ein Stück weit mit den Angaben zu "Well-to-Tank" arbeiten: Well-to-Tank – Wikipedia
Leider werden hier je nach Studie unterschiedliche Faktoren mit einkalkuliert, niemals aber alle wirklich relevanten. Aber das zu den Schadstoffangaben der Verbrenner noch die sekundären Belastungen des Treibstoffes hinzukommen ist hoffentlich einleuchtend.


> Du lässt sich von Musks Show mitreißen, aber in meinen Augen sagt die nichts über das Fahrzeug aus. Auch das Model 3 wird auf deutschen Straßen eine Ausnahmeerscheinung bleiben.


Wenn du die Bekanntgabe der Vorbestellungen als Show meinst, ja. Und ja, ich unterstelle den Zahlen auch dass sie korrekt sind. Und doch, sie sagen eine ganze Menge über das Fahrzeug aus, nämlich wie begehrt es ist. Fehlende Informationen kann man sich im Netz besorgen, und zunehmend auch auf Youtube. Und ich will hoffen dass das M3 in Deutschland eine Ausnahmeerscheinung bleibt, denn sonst hätten bestimmte Autobauer ein Problem.


> Es ist ein Ansatz den man mangels besserer Werte versuchen kann, ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn er komplett daneben geht.


Dann denk bitte auch daran, dass man auch bei Verbrennern eine entsprechende Fahrweise für entsprechende Verbräuche brauch. Und zb. hoher Anteil an Stadtfahrten = schlecht für den Verbrenner, gut für den E-Antrieb (bzw. die Verbrauchs-Bilanz).


> Aber dieser Effekt trifft E-Autos genauso wie Verbrenner: Wenn ich den Bedarf an mechanischer Energie durch kleinere Autos halbiere, kann ich unabhängig vom Antrieb die Produktion mechanischer Energie halbieren. Das Verhältnis zwischen Verbrennern und E-Autos bliebe also gleich.


Dem habe ich nicht widersprochen. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es einen Unterschied bzgl. der benötigten Energie der Mobilität macht, wie diese Mobilität zukünftig ausschauen wird. Und zu der potentiellen Möglichkeit der kleiner/leichter werdenden Fahrzeuge, kommt eben noch die mögliche Veränderung der Mobilität an sich. Autonome Mobilität und der damit potentiell einhergehende schrittweise Wegfall der Individual-Mobilität könnte zu einer Reduzierung der Fahrzeugflotte um 50-70% führen. Die gesteigerte Nutzung von Massentransportmitteln (Busse/Bahn), Pedelecs, E-Rollern usw. könnte eine weitere Reduzierung der Fahrzeugflotte bzw. des Energiebedarfes bedeuten. Zwischen diesem Szenario, und dem das wir in Zukunft alle in 2,5to E-SUVs sitzen, gibt es bzgl. des möglichen zukünftigen Energiebedarfes einen sehr großen "Spielraum".

Aktuell kann man nicht mal mit Gewissheit sagen, wann die autonome Mobilität auf breiter Front kommt, oder wie schnell sie dann expandieren wird. Geschwige denn wie schnell (oder eben nicht) dadurch eine komplette Wandlung der Mobilität passieren wird. Retrospektiv lassen sich durchaus zahlreiche Beispiele finden, in denen in einzelnen Bereichen innerhalb von tlw. auch mal nur einem Jahrzehnt mehr passiert ist, als man sich vorher vorstellen konnte. Und die Bereiche nehmen zu, wenn man den Zeitraum auf 20, 30 Jahre oder mehr ausdehnt.


> Bei der Berechnung des Gesamt(-erneuerbare-)energiebedarfs würde das eine Rolle spielen, aber ich projeziere ja gleichzeitig die Entwicklung der Mobilität der letzten 10, 20 und 40 Jahre nach vorn und komme zu dem sehr eindeutigen Schluss, dass da nicht signifikantes ansteht.


Fortschritt passiert exponentiell. Die Wandlung in sehr vielen Bereichen passiert exponentiell. Gerade die Mobilität hat sich hier aber, wie du schon angemerkt hast, in den letzten quasi 100 Jahren nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt. Sie hat lediglich zugenommen. Jetzt aber davon auszugehen, weil die letzten 40 Jahre nichts passiert ist, wird auch auf absehbare Zeit nichts passieren, ist zumindest nicht sehr schlüssig. Eben weil eine Wandlung hier schon lange überfällig ist. Aber gut, der Faktor Mensch ist hier eine Variable deren Einschätzung zuweilen mehr als nur schwierig ist. Vielleicht hast du wirklich recht, hoffen tu ich es aber nicht.


> Das letzte Argument hatte ich in der Tat nicht bedacht, hier muss ich einfach mal nachfragen wie groß der PV-Überschuss denn typischerweise so ist?


Das läßt sich nicht so allgemein sagen, bzw. hab ich keine Durchschnittswerte zur Hand. Bei alten Anlagen ohne Speicher ist der Eigenverbrauch naturgemäß relativ gering, entsprechend hoch ist der eingespeiste Überschuß. Eine Moderne Anlage mit Speicher usw. kann hier auf einen sehr hohen Eigenverbrauch kommen, entsprechend gering ist der Anteil an eingespeistem Überschuß (wenn Eigenverbrauch das primäre Ziel ist). Wenn die Anlage etwa 1kwp größer ist, als der Eigenbedarf, dann wären das ca. 1000kWh Überschuß im Jahr. Gerade die älteren Anlagen wurden allerdings mit dem Ziel finanziell so viel wie möglich einzufahren gewählt, entsprechend höher sind die Überschüsse/der eingespeiste Stromanteil (bzw. desto geringer der Eigenverbrauch).

Mit einem sparsamen Stromer und einer entsprechenden Anlage, und natürlich in Abhängigkeit der zu fahrenden Kilometer (bei mir zb. aktuell unter 3000KM/Jahr), könntn viele durchaus den Großteil - oder auch komplett - der gefahrenen Kilometer mit dem Überschuß fahren (was dann natürlich die wegfallende Einspeisevergütung kostet).


> An der Stelle dreht sich die Diskussion jedesmal im Kreis. Ich bleibe dabei: Akkus in Autos einzubauen, herumzukutschieren und an möglichst vielen Haltepunkten mit dem Stromnetz verbinden zu können kostet Unsummen mehr, als die Akkus einfach stationär als Speicher einzusetzen.


Nur dass die Akkus in den Autos eh vorhanden sind/sein werden. Sie zu nutzen kostet also fast nichts. Einige E-Autos haben sogar schon die Fähigkeit eingebaut, Strom auch wieder "ausliefern" zu können. Man könnte tagsüber den Überschuß ins Auto laden (dazu braucht es einen Lader am Parkplatz), und anschließend/Abends ein paar kWh ins Hausnetz speisen. Der einzige Unterschied zum stationären Akku (den man als Besitzer einer PV natürlich trotzdem brauch) ist, dass der E-Auto Speicher mobil ist. Das kann zb. bzgl. Wetter sogar Vorteile haben, wenn die Speicher mobil sind.


> (=> sollten uns nicht vorzeitig auf Batterien in Autos festlegen


Das sollten wir meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht. Wenn es ein besseres Konzept zu Speicherung von Strom gibt, welches auch in Autos verwendet werden kann, warum sollten wir dann weiterhin Akkus einsetzen? Davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit: Nicht davon ausgehen das in Zukunft in D 60.000.000 Autos einen Akku haben werden/müssen, wenn wir weder wissen wann es 60mio E-Autos sein werden, ob es überhaupt jemals 60mio sein werden, und ob bis dahin Akkus überhaupt noch das beste Mittel sein werden. Natürlich muß man hier flexibel sein.


> Der Pessimist in mir sagt: Optimsmus führt nur zu Enttäuschungen


Für den Optimisten gibt es keine Enttäuschung, nur ein vorübergehendes Optimismus-Tief. Denn nach der Enttäuschung muß ja es wieder bergauf gehen.


> Ein mechanisches System ist unverzichtbar.


Der Transrapid bremst afaik ausschließlich elektrisch. Und ein mechanisches System ist verzichtbar, siehe Gegenstrombremse (zb. auch bei manchen Förderbändern). Ich sage nicht dass das bei E-Autos heute oder morgen schon der Fall sein wird, aber mechanische Bremsen werden hier früher oder später verschwinden (außer vielleicht als quasi verschleißfreie Feststellbremse).


> Die Safari-Ente war ein Allradmodell und der einfachste Weg zum Allrad war der zusätliche Einbau eines Heckantriebs mit eigenem Motor an der Hinterachse. Es gibt also tatsächlich einen zweiten Motor, der unabhängig vom ersten arbeitet.


Wow, Hut ab. Obwohl ich früher eine Weile bei Citroen gearbeitet hab, die Sahara-Ente mit Allrad und zwei Motoren (und auch noch aus den 60ern, wtf) ging komplett an mir vorbei. Danke dafür. 


> Vor allem wenn die Kette von VW ist... Erwähnte ich eigentlich schon, dass Auto-Hersteller gerne an allem sparen


Die Kettenproblematik ist scheinbar - neben winziger Konstruktionsmängel - primär auf ein Schmierstoff-Problem zurückzuführen, also weil man die Intervalle plötzlich von 15.000KM auf 30.000KM erhöht hat. Dies, bzw. die Ignoranz gegenüber Betroffenen/Geschädigten, kann man sich nur erlauben, wenn das Unternehmen einmal eine gewisse Größe hat, und dazu noch sehr viele andere Modelle verkauft werden (Ablenkung). Einem Unternehmen wie zb. Tesla, mit seinen 3 Modellen, würde sowas (relativ schwere Mängel ignorieren) sehr schnell das Genick brechen.

Und meine persönliche Theorie: Gewisse Mängel, die mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit bzw. in den meisten Fällen erst nach einer bestimmten Anzahl an Kilometern auftreten (nach der Garantie), werden ganz bewusst ignoriert, weil man auf die Einnahmen durch die späteren Reparaturen spekuliert. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein, warum vereinzelt Mängel nicht beseitigt werden, die noch vor der Auslieferung eines Modells bekannt sind - und relativ günstig abzustellen wären.

Es ist also häufig gar nicht mal primär der Umstand etwas einsparen zu wollen, sondern die Spekulation auf durch das "Problem" verursachte spätere Zusatzeinnahmen. Habe ich diese Theorie früher zwiespältig gesehen, bin ich mir spätestens nach dem Abgasbetrug diesbezüglich ziemlich sicher. Solche "Krankheiten" (Betrug usw) wuchern aber in der Regel erst ab einer bestimmten Unternehmensgröße - wenn Umsatz/Gewinn mit herkömmlichen Mitteln nur noch zögerlich zu steigern sind. ^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass wir wirklich 62 Millionen Autos in Deutschland brauchen und in Zukunft auch noch diese Zahl an Autos haben werden. Ziel sollte eine Reduzierung des Bestandes um 80% sein.



Und wer bestimmt, wer zu den glücklichen 20% gehört?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer bestimmt, wer zu den glücklichen 20% gehört?



Ganz einfach.
Die 20% bestehen aus Feuerwehr, Polizei, Sozialdienste, Handwerker, usw.
Der Privatmann guckt in die Röhre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Die 20% bestehen aus Feuerwehr, Polizei, Sozialdienste, Handwerker, usw. Der Privatmann guckt in die Röhre.



Ein Grund mehr, dankbar dafür zu sein, dass Rot-Rot-Grün keine Mehrheit bekommen hat.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr, dankbar dafür zu sein, dass Rot-Rot-Grün keine Mehrheit bekommen hat.



Wieso Rot rot Grün?
Das werden bald so viele fordern, dass die CDU wieder tut, als wenns ihre Idee wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Rot rot Grün?
> Das werden bald so viele fordern, dass die CDU wieder tut, als wenns ihre Idee wäre.



Die CDU (und auch die FDP) haben bisher die deutsche Automobilindustrie immer geschützt. Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass das in Zukunft so ist.

Ich brauche keine (grün motivierten) Fahrverbote.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Der Deutsche Automobilindustrie gehören die Hosen stramm gezogen.
Weg mit Subventionen.
Die sollen sich dem Markt stellen. Wenn sie es nicht schaffen, sind sie über obsolet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Dann sollen sie sich dem Markt stellen und nicht irgendwelchen ideologietriefenden Verboten und Vorschriften. Wäre ich sofort dafür.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Regulieren musst du, denn ohne Vorschriften würde es heute immer noch keine Abgasreinigung geben.
Ebenso müssen Grenzwerte eingehalten werden. Das tun die Autos aber nicht.
Daher muss entsprechend nachgebessert werden.
Natürlich muss auch die Subvention für Diesel weg. Die sollen sich dem Benziner stellen, in Sachen Kosten und Emissionen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Wieso? Wenn ein Auto weniger verbraucht und/oder weniger Abgase produziert, wird es sich schon alleine am Markt durchsetzten.

Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Und lebensferne Grenzwerte zu fordern, bringt halt nichts, außer das man sehenden Auges eine ganze Industrie kaputt macht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Noch wird der Diesel aber subventioniert.
Also wo ist da der freie Markt?
Und wieso wird Kerosin gar nicht besteuert?
Wo ist da der freie Markt?
Und wieso hat der Staat die Stromnetze verschenkt? Die habe ich mal mit meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Noch wird der Diesel aber subventioniert.
> Also wo ist da der freie Markt?
> Und wieso wird Kerosin gar nicht besteuert?
> Wo ist da der freie Markt?
> Und wieso hat der Staat die Stromnetze verschenkt? Die habe ich mal mit meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt.



Wie gesagt, wenn man den Markt auf der einen Seite will, dann muss man ihn auch auf der anderen Seite zulassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2017)

- Offtopic- 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer bestimmt, wer zu den glücklichen 20% gehört?


Es wird alles teurer werden mit schwindenden Ressourcen auf der Welt. Anstatt gerecht zu verteilen, werden die Neoliberalen der FDP dafür sorgen, dass die Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft größer wird. Eine Rot-Grüne Regierung hätte gegensteuern können und würde sich vor allem um sinnvolle Gesamtkonzepte für EE und Mobiloität kümmern. Die FDP Pappnasen werden den Markt sich selber überlassen mit all den unerträglichen Folgen, siehe Bankenkrise. Was interessiert den Markt ein armer Mensch? Der hat keine Bedeutung. Dagegen setzte man laut Verfassung in diesem Staate auf die soziale Marktwirtschaft, aber das Soziale stirbt Stück für Stück. Genau jetzt muss der Staat die Infrastruktur schaffen, dazu gibt es viele gesetzliche Optionen, z.B. Fahrverbote für Feinstaub erzeugende Fahrzeuge

Die EE und die Elektromobilität haben das Zeug zu einer gerechten Ressourcenverteilung. Aber die Schwarzen Strolche werden es verhindern. Und jetzt bitte zurück zur Technik und zur Industrie


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mal ein paar (10!) Beiträge entfernt, die dann doch zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema abgewichen sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und ich dass diese Allgemeinheit immer kleiner wird.



34000 down, 61976000 to go 



> Warum müssen sie dass denn schon heute?



Das ist der Maßstab für Erfolg. Wenn du heute von Erfolg sprechen willst, musst du dem gerecht werden. Ein paar Interessensbekundungen dagegen... 
Stell dich mit einem Lamorghini in die Fußgängerzone und guck dir an, wieviele siche interessieren. Obwohl sie sich den definitiv nicht leisten können. Es gibt in definitiv eine Begeisterung für "Elektroautos angucken". Aber wenn es zu einer ausführlichen Diskussion über Vor- und Nachteile kommt, folgt auf die Interessekundung meist das berühmte ", aber". In dem Fall "würde ich kaufen, aber 600 km und 180 km/h sollte es für 20/30/40000 Euro (je nach Luxusgrad) schon schaffen"



> Aktuell kann man nicht mal mit Gewissheit sagen, wann die autonome Mobilität auf breiter Front kommt, oder wie schnell sie dann expandieren wird. Geschwige denn wie schnell (oder eben nicht) dadurch eine komplette Wandlung der Mobilität passieren wird. Retrospektiv lassen sich durchaus zahlreiche Beispiele finden, in denen in einzelnen Bereichen innerhalb von tlw. auch mal nur einem Jahrzehnt mehr passiert ist, als man sich vorher vorstellen konnte. Und die Bereiche nehmen zu, wenn man den Zeitraum auf 20, 30 Jahre oder mehr ausdehnt.



Mir fallen spontan keine Beispiele ein, die nicht an die Entdeckung einer komplett neuen Technologie gekoppelt waren. Also sprich: Kein Beispiel, in dem nicht ein bis dato unbefridigbares Bedürniss plötzlich auf breiter Front befridigt wurde.
Das Bedürfnis nach Elektroautos wäre seit über einem Jahrhundert befriedigbar, wäre es groß genug. Da sehe ich kein Potential für radikale Änderungen, sondern allenfalls die normale sehr langsame Entwicklung unter der Prämisse "an keinem Punkt Rückschritte gegenüber dem Status Quo".
Vollautonome Fahrzeuge sind rein technisch etwas neues, ja, führen funktional aber nicht aus sich heraus zu geänderten Anforderungen an den Aufbau des Vehikels. Im Gegenteil: Aktuell scheint man ja vom mobilen Kino zu träumen, was die Autos noch größer werden lassen könnte. Die Möglichkeit im Zuge autonomer Fahrzeuge auch von eigene auf gemeinschaftliche Fahrzeuge zu wechseln sehe ich dagegen erst einmal kaum. Ein autonomes Taxi ist und bleibt ein Taxi, mit nahezu allen dessen Vor- und Nachteilen und nur sehr wenige Leute verzichten zugunsten von Taxis auf ihr eigenes Auto. Potential würde hier in meinen Augen nur entstehen, wenn autonome Lösungen um den Faktor 10 oder mehr billiger werden, so dass trotz riesiger Flotten für nahezu instante Bereitstellung (Modell "New York in Filmen". Energieaufwand inklusive...) die Preise für den Nutzer deutlich unter denen dem heutigen ÖPNV liegen. So teuer sind Taxifahrer aber nicht, dass man derart viel einsparen könnte. Und natürlich haben voll autonome Autos noch ein ganz anderes Problem:
Es gibt sie nicht. Bislang kommt kein automatisches System auch nur mit dem Fahrzeugverkehr in Städten zu recht, von Personen ganz zu schweigen. Und Fernfahrten bei Schneefall werden genauso vermieden wie Fahrten abseits gut ausgebauter Wege. Diese Probleme, an denen z.T. seit über einem Jahrzehnt sehr intensiv gearbeitet wird, muss man erstmal alle lösen, ehe die Leute überhaupt Vertrauen fassen können. Bis dahin ist das eigene, manuell steuerbare Auto ein unverzichtbarer Fallback. (Vergleiche Reichweitendebatte: Es ist vollkommen egal, ob Auto X für 95% der Fahrten reicht. Für die vollständige Umstellung müssen 100% erreicht werden.)



> Nur dass die Akkus in den Autos eh vorhanden sind/sein werden. Sie zu nutzen kostet also fast nichts.



Irgend jemand wird sie wohl bezahlen müssen...



> Das sollten wir meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht.



Genau das machen wir aber, wenn wir alle unsere Anstrengungen in den Aufbau einer reinen Batterie-Autoinfrastruktur investieren, Batterie-Auto-Quoten einführen, Batterie-Auto-Entwicklung subventionen, Batterien-für-Autos-Werke im Eilverfahren hochziehen, etc.. Mit dem Aufbau der Infrastruktur auf Kosten der Gesellschaft wird heute entschieden, wie die Mobilität morgen aussehen muss. Denn wenn in 10 Jahren jemandem auffällt, dass Batterieautos doch Käse sind und Technik X viel geiler, dann wird niemand schon wieder den Aufbau einer neuen Infrastruktur finanzieren wollen oder auch nur können.



> Für den Optimisten gibt es keine Enttäuschung, nur ein vorübergehendes Optimismus-Tief. Denn nach der Enttäuschung muß ja es wieder bergauf gehen.






> Der Transrapid bremst afaik ausschließlich elektrisch.



Okay, der hat tatsächlich keine mechanische Betriebsbremse. Der sollte per Konzept aber auch keine brauchen, weil er einen baulich getrennten Fahrweg hat, auf dem es keine externen Anlässe für Notbremsungen gibt (wie schlecht das in der Praxis geklappt hat, ist Geschichte) und bei internen Problemen, die einen Ausfall des aktiven(!) Magnetsystems zur Folge haben, kam sehr wohl ein mechanisches Konzept zum Einsatz. Oder anders gesagt: Dann hätte er eine Bauchlandung hingelegt.



> Und meine persönliche Theorie: Gewisse Mängel, die mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit bzw. in den meisten Fällen erst nach einer bestimmten Anzahl an Kilometern auftreten (nach der Garantie), werden ganz bewusst ignoriert, weil man auf die Einnahmen durch die späteren Reparaturen spekuliert. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein, warum vereinzelt Mängel nicht beseitigt werden, die noch vor der Auslieferung eines Modells bekannt sind - und relativ günstig abzustellen wären.



Siehe meine Ausführungen gegenüber interessierterUser zu Kühlern, Abgasstrang,...: Es gibt einige verbrennerspezifische Teile, die nach 100000 km Zusatzkosten verursachen. Aber nicht weil das verbrennerspezifisch wäre, sondern weil bewusst auf eine technisch sehr leicht erreichbare längere Lebensdauer geschissen wird.



> Es ist also häufig gar nicht mal primär der Umstand etwas einsparen zu wollen, sondern die Spekulation auf durch das "Problem" verursachte spätere Zusatzeinnahmen. Habe ich diese Theorie früher zwiespältig gesehen, bin ich mir spätestens nach dem Abgasbetrug diesbezüglich ziemlich sicher. Solche "Krankheiten" (Betrug usw) wuchern aber in der Regel erst ab einer bestimmten Unternehmensgröße - wenn Umsatz/Gewinn mit herkömmlichen Mitteln nur noch zögerlich zu steigern sind. ^^



Direkte Einnahmen generiert man dadurch nicht unbedingt, aber heute wird jede 1-Cent-Einsparung gefeiert und in die Kosten-Nutzenrechnung fließen eben ausschließlich die Interessen des Erstkäufers ein. Die 2/3 eines Autolebens als Gebrauchtwagen und in freien Werkstätten sind den herstellenden Konzernen 100% egal. Selbst wenn man mit einem Euro mehr in der Produktion nach 10 Jahren 100 Euro mehr Nutzwert gewährleisten könnte, würde man es nicht machen.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist der Maßstab für Erfolg. Wenn du heute von Erfolg sprechen willst, musst du dem gerecht werden. Ein paar Interessensbekundungen dagegen...
> Stell dich mit einem Lamorghini in die Fußgängerzone und guck dir an, wieviele siche interessieren. Obwohl sie sich den definitiv nicht leisten können. Es gibt in definitiv eine Begeisterung für "Elektroautos angucken". Aber wenn es zu einer ausführlichen Diskussion über Vor- und Nachteile kommt, folgt auf die Interessekundung meist das berühmte ", aber". In dem Fall "würde ich kaufen, aber 600 km und 180 km/h sollte es für 20/30/40000 Euro (je nach Luxusgrad) schon schaffen"


Nur dass den Lambo quasi keiner (vor-) bestellen wird. Und das mit den 600KM ist eben eine Sache die es durch Aufklärung/korrigierte Wahrnehmung zu ändern gilt. Wer zb. <50KM am Tag fährt, der brauch einfach keine Kapazität um alle 12 Tage mal vollzuladen. Und für 1x oder 2x im Jahr eine entsprechende Strecke zu fahren, brauch man nicht 99,98% der Fahrten mit unnötiger Kapazität (unnötigen Ressourcen) rumzufahren. Und ansonsten gilt, dass die aktuellen E-Autos bzw. die Ladesituation noch nicht für jeden geeignet ist macht ja nix. Nur gibt es genug für die sie geeignet wäre, und die trotzdem das Gegenteil glauben. Das ist ein Problem.


> Potential würde hier in meinen Augen nur entstehen, wenn autonome Lösungen um den Faktor 10 oder mehr billiger werden, so dass trotz riesiger Flotten für nahezu instante Bereitstellung (Modell "New York in Filmen". Energieaufwand inklusive...) die Preise für den Nutzer deutlich unter denen dem heutigen ÖPNV liegen. So teuer sind Taxifahrer aber nicht, dass man derart viel einsparen könnte.


Die Sache ist die: Bei autonomen Autos spielt es vom fahren her keine Rolle, ob man im eigenen Auto nicht fährt, oder in einem "fremden" Auto. Und preislich wird der Faktor 10 vielleicht nicht mal reichen, wenn man bedenkt, dass du aktuell für 98% der Zeit Steuer, Versicherung und (gerade bei Neuwagen extremen) Preisverfall zahlst, wo du das Auto gar nicht nutzt. Und als Fahranfänger hast du auch sehr oft mit hohen Prozenten bzw. SF-Klassen zu kämpfen, da die meisten nicht von Papa eine niedrige SFK bekommen (danke an der Stelle an meinen Paps^^). Und der Preis ist nicht mal das primäre Problem des ÖPNV. Wer nicht gerade in einer Stadt wohnt, in der Bus und Bahn mit hoher Schlagzahl fahren (bei uns zb. zum einen nur zwischen 6 bzw. 7Uhr und afaik 19 bzw. 20Uhr, und dann auch lange nicht alle 15 oder 30 Minuten - manche Bushaltestellen werden nur 3-4x am Tag angefahren, wenn überhaupt), der ist bzgl. Flexibilität enorm eingeschränkt. Hier werden autonome Transportmittel den Spagat zwischen Bus/Bahn und Taxi schaffen. Ohne einen Fahrer der bezahlt werden muß, und mit deutlich geringeren Betriebskosten, wird man quasi zum ÖPNV-Preis (bzw. weniger) mit einem autonomen "Taxi" fahren können. Die autonome Mobilität wird das Autofahren so sehr (und mMn auch so schnell) verändern, wie man es sich heute noch gar nicht richtig vorstellen kann.


> Bislang kommt kein automatisches System auch nur mit dem Fahrzeugverkehr in Städten zu recht, von Personen ganz zu schweigen. Und Fernfahrten bei Schneefall werden genauso vermieden wie Fahrten abseits gut ausgebauter Wege. Diese Probleme, an denen z.T. seit über einem Jahrzehnt sehr intensiv gearbeitet wird, muss man erstmal alle lösen, ehe die Leute überhaupt Vertrauen fassen können.


Die Lösung für die meisten Probleme sind Sensorik (Umwelt erkennen) und Rechenleistung (das Erkannte in Echtzeit verarbeiten). Und Prototypen-Fahrzeuge erreichen hier schon sehr gute bis fantastische Ergebnisse, die tlw. schon heute deutlich über der eines Menschen liegen. Ich hab bis heute bestimmt schon 10.000 Unfälle aus Dashcam-Sicht gesehen (ja ich weiß, aber frag nicht, Youtube eben-.-), und den Großteil der Unfälle dort könnte man schon mit nem C64 am Steuer verhindern.  (is echt so, die mit Abstand meisten Unfälle werden von "Brain komplett afk" oder Fahrern mit geschlossenen Augen verursacht - oder die sind besoffen, auf Crack, wollen Suizid begehen, oder sind einfach nur komplett unfähig Auto zu fahren)

Jetzt geht es also eigentlich nur noch um das "Feintuning", und um etwas "shrinking" bzgl. der für eine hohe Zuverlässigkeit nötige Menge an Equipment. Das primäre Problem ist ja nicht mehr das Autofahren an sich (auch bei starkem Schneefall oder Regen usw.), sondern der Faktor Mensch (in der Stadt zb. als Fußgänger, oder als manueller Autofahrer), der unvorhersehbar in das Geschehen eingreifen kann. Und das man evtl. etwas am "Environment" ändern muß (zb. spezielle Fahrbahnmarkierungen für eine bessere Wahrnehmung durch die Sensoren usw) wäre jetzt auch nicht das Problem.

Ich bin davon überzeugt das hier nur noch ein paar Jahre fehlen, bis der Einsatz unter allen Umständen mindestens so sicher ist, wie ein guter menschlicher Fahrer. Perfekt muß so ein System lange nicht sein, es muß nur den Menschen (bzgl. Unfälle/Zuverlässigkeit) übertreffen, und die Unfallzahlen merklich senken können. Und wie gesagt, die meisten Unfälle würden sich schon verhindern lassen, wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Hamster am Steuer sitzen würde. Ab dann kann es in den Einsatz, und dort noch weiter verbessert werden. Ein autonomes Auto ist nie besoffen, übermüdet, auf Drogen, emotional abgelenkt usw. Alleine das macht schon sehr viel aus. Und in einigen Bereichen ist Autonomie schon lange nichts neues mehr. Der Gedanke Autonomie wäre erst reif für den Einsatz, wenn sie so gut wie gar keine Unfälle mehr macht, ist einfach nicht sinnvoll/logisch. Jedes Jahr kommt es zu ca. 1,5mio Unfalltoten. Eigentlich eine erschreckende Bilanz für den Autofahrerprofi Mensch, oder nicht?


> (Vergleiche Reichweitendebatte: Es ist vollkommen egal, ob Auto X für 95% der Fahrten reicht. Für die vollständige Umstellung müssen 100% erreicht werden.)


Naja, wenn zb. 15% der Fahrten dann auf ÖPNV/Pedelecs/Fahrräder/Roller verlagert würden, wären auch 85% schon ausreichend. Die 500KM an Weihnachten zur Oma (oder die 1000km in den Urlaub 1x im Jahr) kann man vielleicht auch mal mit dem Zug fahren. Oder plant eben mit ner längeren Ladepause die man vielleicht mit was sinnvollem kombinieren kann (Schwimbad, Vergnügunspark, Essen gehen, irgendwas halt.^^)


> Irgend jemand wird sie wohl bezahlen müssen...


Die Autokäufer? Oder vielleicht noch etwas Zuzahlung/Beteiligung (wenn zur Speicherung benutzt) vom Energieversorger...


> Genau das machen wir aber, wenn wir alle unsere Anstrengungen in den Aufbau einer reinen Batterie-Autoinfrastruktur investieren, Batterie-Auto-Quoten einführen, Batterie-Auto-Entwicklung subventionen, Batterien-für-Autos-Werke im Eilverfahren hochziehen, etc.. Mit dem Aufbau der Infrastruktur auf Kosten der Gesellschaft wird heute entschieden, wie die Mobilität morgen aussehen muss. Denn wenn in 10 Jahren jemandem auffällt, dass Batterieautos doch Käse sind und Technik X viel geiler, dann wird niemand schon wieder den Aufbau einer neuen Infrastruktur finanzieren wollen oder auch nur können.


Ich finde nicht das jetzt schon so viel Investiert wird, das man sagen kann es wird von einer maximalen Akku-Zukunft ausgegangen. Aber als längere temporäre Lösung werden die klassischen Akkus wohl erstmal herhalten müssen. Natürlich muß man bei den Investitionen ein Stück weit im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der Akku auch mal Konkurrenz bekommen kann. Aber hier geht es ja eigentlich auch nur um Ladesäulen, die man in (evtl. ferner Zukunft) nicht mehr brauchen wird. Die Akku-Autos die man heute baut werden während ihrer Lebenszeit keine Konkurrenz zum Akku erleben. Außerdem, wenn man später eine noch bessere Technik zur Speicherung entwickelt hat, wird die Akku-Technik ja nicht automatisch schlechter. Dann einen fließenden Übergang zu schaffen muß ja weder so schnell wie heute (beim Wechsel vom Verbrenner zum Stromer) passieren, noch wird er so viel kosten. Ökologische Energieerzeugung und deren Infrastruktur braucht es ja primär auch für unseren allgemeinen Bedarf. Die 15-20% (oder zukünftig noch weniger) sind hier nur Peanuts. Die Akkus kann/könnte man später ja auch noch ausbauen und stationär verwenden. Im schlimmsten Fall stehen in Zukunft eben haufenweise Ladesäulen ungenutzt in der Gegend rum. Nicht schön, aber das gehört zum Fortschritt nunmal dazu. Siehe Münzfernsprecher. Oder Parkuhren, die von Ticketautomaten abgelöst werden/wurden.

Vielleicht dauert irgendwann der Umstieg auf fliegende Autos auch nur 10-15 Jahre, und dann ist das ganze Land voll mit ungenutzten Straßen. 
(bitte sag jetzt nicht dass wir das nicht mehr erleben, BITTE!!!!11 *g*)


> Siehe meine Ausführungen gegenüber interessierterUser zu Kühlern, Abgasstrang,...: Es gibt einige verbrennerspezifische Teile, die nach 100000 km Zusatzkosten verursachen. Aber nicht weil das verbrennerspezifisch wäre, sondern weil bewusst auf eine technisch sehr leicht erreichbare längere Lebensdauer geschissen wird.


Man muss aber mal genau hinschauen wann und wie sowas passiert. Warum alte Radios, Fernseher usw. über Jahrzehnte (bis heute!) funktionieren, und moderne Technik namenhafter Unternehmen nicht. Warum mein fast 40 Jahre alter Nadeldrucker noch funktioniert (leider gibts keine Bänder mehr-.-), und meine Tintenstrahldrucker ALLE nach 2-2,5 Jahren ausfallen (und btw. zuletzt mein Samsung-TV aus 2012, ein 2000€ Gerät). Von Billig-Produzenten mal abgesehen fertigen alle Unternehmen nach ihrer Gründung erstmal Qualität. Und weil alle glauben alles wächst ewig, wird man irgendwann panisch bzw. gierig, wenn der Umsatz/Gewinn nicht mehr wie erwartet (oder überhaupt) wächst. Und dann fängt man an mit "sparen wo es nur irgendwie geht". Dann haben die Bleche plötzlich nicht mehr 1,5, sondern nur noch 1,3... 1,1... 0.9...0,7mm Dicke, und es wird auch noch als Gewichtsersparnis verkauft (nur wird das Auto trotzdem teurer statt günstiger). Bauteile werden nicht mehr so "großzügig" bemessen, und wo vorher noch Reserven waren, ist man plötzlich auch mal im "Überlastbereich". Dazu noch etwas Software, die erkennt in welchem Betriebsmodus das Produkt gerade ist, um entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen zu können... *hust*

Kann natürlich sein dass das bzgl. E-Mob auch für die neuen Player/Quereinsteiger zählt. Aber selbst wenn, schon aufgrund der geringeren Anzahl an Bauteilen/Baugruppen sinken die potentiellen Möglichkeiten für "gewollte Schachstellen". Und vielleicht gibt es ihn ja doch noch, den "Ehrenkodex". Hallo, i bims wieder, der Optimist.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer bestimmt, wer zu den glücklichen 20% gehört?


Nicht verbieten, schlicht unnötig machen.

Andererseits einige meiner Freunde haben sich schon zur Schulzeit Autos gekauft um zur Schule zu fahren obwohl sie vor der Tür eine Bushaltestelle haben und Stau+Parkplatzproblematik.
Warum? Es besteht nicht die geringeste Notwendigkeit und es belastet Verkehr und Umwelt.

Aber jetzt ganz ernst, es gibt Möglichkeiten diesen Bedarf nachzuweisen. Wenn man mit dem ÖPNV zum Beispiel doppelt so lange braucht ist das schlichtweg unzumutbar.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2017)

@INU.ID

Zu 100% autonomes Fahren wird es auch in 50 Jahren nicht geben.

Gerade in Großstädten ist das Verkehrsgeschehen viel zu komlex,
da würde auch ein Superrechner im Auto versagen.

Und vergiss mal den Fahrspaß nicht, Autofahren ist mehr als von A nach B zu kommen.

Was die Unfallopfer angeht, auch früher sind die Menschen vom Pferd gefallen ... 

...


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gerade in Großstädten ist das Verkehrsgeschehen viel zu komlex,
> da würde auch ein Superrechner im Auto versagen.



Wieso?
Der Rechner muss ja nicht die Bewegung von allen Fahrzeugen wissen, sondern nur von denen, die in seiner Nähe sind.
Das kann man sicher aufgliedern.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2017)

Möglich schon. Fakt ist aber auch dass aktuelle autonome Autos sich in schwierigen Situationen retten indem sie erst mal jemand anderem die Vorfahrt lassen. Wenn vier davon an einer Kreuzung ohne Ampel ankommen würden wäre der Verkehr lahm gelegt.
Und wenn man eins davon heute durch Rom schicken sollte bräuchte es wohl Tage um da durch zu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du vier Autos an einer Kreuzung hast, können die vier Autos untereinander kommunizieren und klären, wer wann fahren kann.
Ich sehe das nicht als Problem an.
Die Frage ist eher, wie viel Freiheiten du dem System geben willst?
Das fängt ja schon bei Baustellen an, die es alle Nasenlang irgendwo gibt. Was macht das System? Drum herum fahren und damit andere Straßen verstopfen?
Ich kenne den Fall eines Navi Systems noch, wo das die Fahrzeuge durch ein Dorf fahren ließ, obwohl es eine gute Umgehungsstraße gab. Doch die Dorfstraße war schlicht kürzer.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2017)

Und genau deswegen ist autonomes Fahren in einem System ohne zentrale Kontrolle Unsinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur dass den Lambo quasi keiner (vor-) bestellen wird.



Du springst ein Bisschen: Messen sich die Chancen kommender Autos jetzt an Bestellungen? Verkaufszahlen? Interessensbekundungen?



> Und das mit den 600KM ist eben eine Sache die es durch Aufklärung/korrigierte Wahrnehmung zu ändern gilt. Wer zb. <50KM am Tag fährt, der brauch einfach keine Kapazität um alle 12 Tage mal vollzuladen. Und für 1x oder 2x im Jahr eine entsprechende Strecke zu fahren, brauch man nicht 99,98% der Fahrten mit unnötiger Kapazität (unnötigen Ressourcen) rumzufahren. Und ansonsten gilt, dass die aktuellen E-Autos bzw. die Ladesituation noch nicht für jeden geeignet ist macht ja nix. Nur gibt es genug für die sie geeignet wäre, und die trotzdem das Gegenteil glauben. Das ist ein Problem.



Letzteres stimmt, ersteres nicht: Ich kann mir auch für eine Fahrt im Jahr kein neues Auto kaufen und je nach Art der Fahrt (z.B. Urlaub) ist auch mieten keine Option, ganz unabhängig vom Anteil am Gesamtfahraufkommen. Letzteres sollte man übrigens in Anteil an der Gesamtfahrstrecke bemessen, gerade Leute die 500 mal mehr Kurzstreckenfahrten machen (also 4-10 am Tag) können pro Fahrt nicht alzu weit unterwegs sein und trotzdem einen nenneswerten Langstreckenanteil haben.



> Die Sache ist die: Bei autonomen Autos spielt es vom fahren her keine Rolle, ob man im eigenen Auto nicht fährt, oder in einem "fremden" Auto.



Wieso nicht? Respektive wieso spielt es beim "im eigenen Auto fahren" oder "im Mietwagen fahren" eine Rolle?



> Und preislich wird der Faktor 10 vielleicht nicht mal reichen, wenn man bedenkt, dass du aktuell für 98% der Zeit Steuer, Versicherung und (gerade bei Neuwagen extremen) Preisverfall zahlst, wo du das Auto gar nicht nutzt.



Ich sprach von einem Preisverfall von Faktor 10 gegenüber heutigen Taxifahrten. Die Einheit aus Taxi und Fahrer ist schließlich aus Kundensicht bereits voll autonon und kostet während der Nichtbenutztung keine Steuern, keine Versicherung, keinen Preisverfall, etc.. Ein autonomer Chauffeurdienst ersetzt einzig und allein das Misstrauen gegenüber Taxifahrern durch Misstrauen gegenüber der Technik und selbst wenn letzteres mittelfristig auf das Niveau von ersterem fällt, kommt unterm Strich nur ein Nullsummenspiel bei raus. Damit autonome Taxis eine populärere Alternative als nicht-autonome Taxis werden, müssen sie einen Mehrwert bieten oder aber billiger sein. Und zwar einen sehr, sehr deutlichen Mehrwert* oder eine sehr, sehr deutliche Ersparnis, wenn im Vergleich zur geringen Zahl der heutigen nur-Taxi-Fahrer eine gesamtgesellschaftlich bedeutsame Änderung im Mobilitätsverhalten resultieren soll.

*: Als einziger größerer Mangel fällt mir bei nicht-autonomen Taxis die manchmal mangelhafte Verfügbarkeit ein. Wenn autonome Taxis darüber punkten wollen, müssten sie in weitaus größeren Flotten eingesetzt werden, was letztlich auch wieder bedeutet: Sie müssen im Betrieb weitaus billiger sein, als konventionelle Taxis. Daher mein Faktor 10, der durch den Ersatz rund um die Uhr benötigter Taxifahrer durch nur alle 3-4 Fahrten benötigte Reinigungskräfte aber unmöglich zu erreichen ist.)



> Die Lösung für die meisten Probleme sind Sensorik (Umwelt erkennen) und Rechenleistung (das Erkannte in Echtzeit verarbeiten). Und Prototypen-Fahrzeuge erreichen hier schon sehr gute bis fantastische Ergebnisse, die tlw. schon heute deutlich über der eines Menschen liegen. Ich hab bis heute bestimmt schon 10.000 Unfälle aus Dashcam-Sicht gesehen (ja ich weiß, aber frag nicht, Youtube eben-.-), und den Großteil der Unfälle dort könnte man schon mit nem C64 am Steuer verhindern.  (is echt so, die mit Abstand meisten Unfälle werden von "Brain komplett afk" oder Fahrern mit geschlossenen Augen verursacht - oder die sind besoffen, auf Crack, wollen Suizid begehen, oder sind einfach nur komplett unfähig Auto zu fahren). Jetzt geht es also eigentlich nur noch um das "Feintuning", und um etwas "shrinking" bzgl. der für eine hohe Zuverlässigkeit nötige Menge an Equipment.



Ich weiß, dass es genug Menschen gibt, die die meiste Zeit auch dann nicht "Auto fahren", wenn sie vorn links in einem KFZ sitzen und ich kenne auch die entsprechenden Folgen. Aber niemand sieht sich selbst als den unkonzentrierten, fehlerhaften Fahrer, dass sind immer "die anderen". Für die Vertrauensbildung, und von der sprach ich, muss ein autonomes Auto daher einem aufmerksamen, konzentrierten Fahrer überlegen sein. Und das übrigens nicht im Schnitt, sondern in jeder einzelnen Situation. Niemand setzt sich in ein Auto, dass 99% der Zeit weniger Unfälle baut, einem in 1% der Fälle, die Menschen 10:1 meistern, garantiert umbringt.

Und bezüglich "nur noch Feintuning": Eine Forschungsgruppe von Mercedes war zur Jahrtausenwende vollautonom auf Landstraßen unterwegs. Das schaffen heute verkaufte Autos immer noch nicht in ausreichender Qualität, um sich darauf verlassen zu können. Die letzten 0,1% sind überall verdammt aufwendig, die letzten 0,001% noch mal zwei Potenzen schlimmer und auch wenn Menschen viele Unfälle bauen, so ist der Maßstab für autonome eben doch ein System, dass auf 99,999% der gefahrenen Kilometer keine Unfälle verursacht.




> Das primäre Problem ist ja nicht mehr das Autofahren an sich (auch bei starkem Schneefall oder Regen usw.),



Regen geht halbwegs, weil er die Fahreigenschaften kaum verändert. Zur Eigenschaft bei Starkregen, wenn Ultraschall und Lasersensoren Probleme bekommen (und ggf. auch Radar), habe ich dagegen bislang verdächtig wenig gehört. Und ein für autonome Fahrten auf Schnee zugelassenes Fahrzeug oder eins, dass auch nur halb verschneite Verkehrsschilder erkennt, gibt es bislang überhaupt nicht.



> sondern der Faktor Mensch (in der Stadt zb. als Fußgänger, oder als manueller Autofahrer), der unvorhersehbar in das Geschehen eingreifen kann. Und das man evtl. etwas am "Environment" ändern muß (zb. spezielle Fahrbahnmarkierungen für eine bessere Wahrnehmung durch die Sensoren usw) wäre jetzt auch nicht das Problem.



Ein Auto dass mit der Deutung von Fahrbahnmarkierungen überfordert ist, wird mit (insbesondere minderjährigen) Fußgängern und Radfahrern erst recht nicht klar kommen. Und diesen "Faktor" wirst du nicht über "Änderung am Environment" gelöst bekommen, auch wenn zugegebenermaßen ein menschenfreier Planet die Sache mit den CO2-Emissionen drastisch entschärfen würde.

Ganz abgesehen davon dass man gerade bei den Zielen, an denen es nicht immer bestens ausgebaute und markierte Straßen gibt, ein Auto braucht. Von Großstadt zu Großstadt kann man statt der Autobahn auch die Schiene nehmen, aber hast du mal südostpolnische Landstraßen gesehen?



> Naja, wenn zb. 15% der Fahrten dann auf ÖPNV/Pedelecs/Fahrräder/Roller verlagert würden, wären auch 85% schon ausreichend. Die 500KM an Weihnachten zur Oma (oder die 1000km in den Urlaub 1x im Jahr) kann man vielleicht auch mal mit dem Zug fahren.



Ja, die Leute sehe ich im Zug häufiger, die gefühlt mit einer ganzen Camping-Ausrüstung bzw. einer Familienladung Geschenke der Meinung sind, nicht das Auto nehmen zu müssen. Fazit:
Nö, kann man nicht. Für die 10 km jeden Tag zur Arbeit brauch man kein Auto, für die 1000 km in den Urlaub sehr wohl. Und das ist halt das Problem mit Batterieautos - sie schaffen nur da eine Alternative, wo das Auto bislang gar nicht alternativlos war.



> Oder plant eben mit ner längeren Ladepause die man vielleicht mit was sinnvollem kombinieren kann (Schwimbad, Vergnügunspark, Essen gehen, irgendwas halt.^^)



Wenn du meinen Chef (und den meiner Freundin) dazu bringst, mir (uns) eine Woche mehr Urlaub zu geben (!und! entsprechend weniger Arbeit...), damit  drei- statt eintägige Ab- und Anreisen ohne Einbußen möglich sind: Gerne. Auf dem Weg nach Arcachon in einem Metzer Hallenbad anzuhalten empfinde zumindest ich aber nicht als "sinnvoll", hat seine Gründe dass ich an den Atlantik will und nicht zu Hause bleibe. Und viermal am Tag essen gehen würde zwar vielleicht das Problem der mobilen Energieversorgung lösen, nicht aber das mit den fettbedingten Krankheitsbildern.



> Die Autokäufer?



Die, die ohnehin schon genug zu maulen haben? Glaube nicht, dass die deine Batterietechnik auf einmal toller finden, wenn sie zusätzlich noch für Netzstabilisierung blechen sollen



> Oder vielleicht noch etwas Zuzahlung/Beteiligung (wenn zur Speicherung benutzt) vom Energieversorger...



Klar, die sind ja für ihre soziale Ader bekannt. Da werden sie sicherlich liebend gern Akkus bezahlen und diese dann in Autos platzieren, wo sie keinerlei Kontrolle über die Verfügbarkeit haben, anstatt sie stationär selbst zu betreiben.



> Ich finde nicht das jetzt schon so viel Investiert wird, das man sagen kann es wird von einer maximalen Akku-Zukunft ausgegangen.



Das sehe ich bei den Milliardensummen, die derzeit fließen, ganz anders. Versuch solche Mittel mal für Naturschutz zu bekommen...



> Im schlimmsten Fall stehen in Zukunft eben haufenweise Ladesäulen ungenutzt in der Gegend rum. Nicht schön, aber das gehört zum Fortschritt nunmal dazu. Siehe Münzfernsprecher. Oder Parkuhren, die von Ticketautomaten abgelöst werden/wurden.



Mit dem Unterschied, das Münzfernsprecher, Parkuhren und Straßen nachfrageorientiert von kommerziellen Unternehmen aufgebaut, z.T. über ein Jahrhundert lang sinnvoll genutzt und dann zur Kostenersparnis am Ende ihrer jeweiligen Lebensdauer aufgegeben wurden. Batterieauto-Infrastruktur wird dagegen vom Staat finanziert, um eine Nachfrage zu schaffen, wird ggf. nur ein Jahrzehnt genutzt, in denen sie die Stilllegung von Kohlekraftwerken verhindert, um dann in vollkommen intaktem Zustand wieder demontiert zu werden. Jedenfalls wenn es gemäß deiner Überlegung zu einer Abschaffung zu gunsten einer besseren Technik kommt. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist in meinen Augen, dass das passiert was z.B. bei Computer-Betriebssystemen, bei Bahn-Lichtraumprofilen, bei Pfandflaschen, bei Schuko-Steckdosen oder bei us-amerikanischen Maßeinheiten der Fall ist: Irgend jemand hat mal frei nach Schnauze das erstbeste Konzept umgesetzt und obwohl dessen Mängel alle naslang deutlich werden und es unzählige bessere Varianten gäbe, hält man am alten Schrott fest weil ein Bruch mit der Vergangenheit kurzfristig zu viel Stress machen würde und man ja schon soooo viel ins alte System investiert hat, weswegen man das jetzt auch nutzen muss. (Viele Leute würden noch Kupferdoppeladerkommunikation auflisten, ich aber nicht.)



> Vielleicht dauert irgendwann der Umstieg auf fliegende Autos auch nur 10-15 Jahre, und dann ist das ganze Land voll mit ungenutzten Straßen.
> (bitte sag jetzt nicht dass wir das nicht mehr erleben, BITTE!!!!11 *g*)



Kommen direkt nach Vollendung von Fusionskraftwerken. Die ebenso wie Fissionskraftwerke auch gar nicht so schlecht zu obiger Liste passen würden.



> Man muss aber mal genau hinschauen wann und wie sowas passiert. Warum alte Radios, Fernseher usw. über Jahrzehnte (bis heute!) funktionieren, und moderne Technik namenhafter Unternehmen nicht. Warum mein fast 40 Jahre alter Nadeldrucker noch funktioniert (leider gibts keine Bänder mehr-.-), und meine Tintenstrahldrucker ALLE nach 2-2,5 Jahren ausfallen (und btw. zuletzt mein Samsung-TV aus 2012, ein 2000€ Gerät). Von Billig-Produzenten mal abgesehen fertigen alle Unternehmen nach ihrer Gründung erstmal Qualität. Und weil alle glauben alles wächst ewig, wird man irgendwann panisch bzw. gierig, wenn der Umsatz/Gewinn nicht mehr wie erwartet (oder überhaupt) wächst. Und dann fängt man an mit "sparen wo es nur irgendwie geht". Dann haben die Bleche plötzlich nicht mehr 1,5, sondern nur noch 1,3... 1,1... 0.9...0,7mm Dicke, und es wird auch noch als Gewichtsersparnis verkauft (nur wird das Auto trotzdem teurer statt günstiger). Bauteile werden nicht mehr so "großzügig" bemessen, und wo vorher noch Reserven waren, ist man plötzlich auch mal im "Überlastbereich". Dazu noch etwas Software, die erkennt in welchem Betriebsmodus das Produkt gerade ist, um entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen zu können... *hust*



Das Auto wird ja komischerweise mit dünnem Blech trotzdem schwerer 
(Wobei ich sagen muss: Da ist mir echt noch kein Rückschritt aufgefallen. Im Gegenteil. Was so vor 20 Jahren an "15 Jahre alten" Autos rumgefahren ist, hatte meiner Erinnerung nach deutlich mehr Beulen, als man heute sieht, und war deutlich leichter. 1+1=?)
Mein Tintenstrahler von 99 funktioniert übrigens immer noch  (okay, bei dem werden die Druckköpfe auch mit der Patrone gewechselt. Aber da ich zuwenig für andere Tintenlösungen drucke und ein neuer Laser soviel kosten würde, wie 5-8 Jahre Patronen, ist das immer noch die bessere Lösung. Man muss den gekauften Drucker ja nutzen und kann nicht einfach auf ein neues, überlegenes System umstellen )



> Kann natürlich sein dass das bzgl. E-Mob auch für die neuen Player/Quereinsteiger zählt. Aber selbst wenn, schon aufgrund der geringeren Anzahl an Bauteilen/Baugruppen sinken die potentiellen Möglichkeiten für "gewollte Schachstellen". Und vielleicht gibt es ihn ja doch noch, den "Ehrenkodex". Hallo, i bims wieder, der Optimist.



Nach dem, was man über Tesla hört, würde ich da tatsächlich weniger Qualitätssenkung im Laufe der Zeit befürchten. Was man nicht hat, kann man auch nicht wegrationalisieren 
Das gilt für die chinesischen Hersteller um so mehr und die ganzen kleinen Start-Ups werden schlichtweg verschwinden, sobald an Stelle von Mini-Kurzstrecken-Leichtfahrzeugen echte Autos im Sinne der Zulassungsordnung (also z.B. mit bestandenem Crash-Test) von den etablierten Herstellern verfügbar sind. Einen E-Motor einzukaufen erspart einem schließlich nur einen Teil der Entwicklungsarbeit und die Abstriche beim Rest verzeiht der Markt bislang nur mangels Konkurrenz.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Der Rechner muss ja nicht die Bewegung von allen Fahrzeugen wissen, sondern nur von denen, die in seiner Nähe sind.
> Das kann man sicher aufgliedern.



Andere Autos sind nicht das Problem. Fußgänger, Tiere, Kinder, Radfahrer, Rollerfahrer,... - das wird die große Aufgabe sein, die imho noch einige Jahrzehnte in Anspruch nimmt. Unter kalifornischer Sonne geradeaus fahren kann man mit einem Ziegelstein und einem Stück Seil, aber fahr mal durch Marseille...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2017)

Warte du behauptest jetzt ernsthaft, dass man nicht gut 1000km mit dem Zug in den Urlaub kann?


----------



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du springst ein Bisschen: Messen sich die Chancen kommender Autos jetzt an Bestellungen? Verkaufszahlen? Interessensbekundungen?


Nicht die Chancen, der Erfolg.


> Ich kann mir auch für eine Fahrt im Jahr kein neues Auto kaufen und je nach Art der Fahrt (z.B. Urlaub) ist auch mieten keine Option,


Warum ist mieten keine Option? Einen Kombi mit 3000KM inkl. gibts zb. ab ca. 200€ für zwei Wochen.


> Wieso nicht? Respektive wieso spielt es beim "im eigenen Auto fahren" oder "im Mietwagen fahren" eine Rolle?


Ähm, weil eigenes Auto und auch Mietwagen teurer sind, als ein autonomes Taxi?


> Ich sprach von einem Preisverfall von Faktor 10 gegenüber heutigen Taxifahrten.


Ja, du, und weiter? Wie kommst du auf diesen Wert? Warum sollte die autonome Mobilität dermaßen günstiger als ein klassisches Taxi sein müssen?


> Für die Vertrauensbildung, und von der sprach ich, muss ein autonomes Auto daher einem aufmerksamen, konzentrierten Fahrer überlegen sein. Und das übrigens nicht im Schnitt, sondern in jeder einzelnen Situation. Niemand setzt sich in ein Auto, dass 99% der Zeit weniger Unfälle baut, einem in 1% der Fälle, die Menschen 10:1 meistern, garantiert umbringt.


Standardsituationen sind hier nicht mehr wirklich das Problem (der autonomen Mobilität) , sondern Ausnahmesituationen. Und in diesen machen die Menschen relativ viele Fehler (auch eigentlich gute Fahrer). Menschen setzen sich auch in ein Taxi, wo sie weder den Taxifahrer noch dessen Fähigkeiten/Zuverlässigkeit kennen. Bei einer Schrittweisen Einführung autonomer Mobilität (also auch teilautonomer Mobilität) gibt es Statistiken, an denen man die Zuverlässigkeit der entsprechenden Systeme erkennen kann. Bis sich jemand in ein Auto ohne Lenkrad setzen kann, wird es schließlich noch etwas dauern. Und dann werden die gesammelten statistischen Werte vermutlich schon eine höhere Zuverlässigkeit der System aufzeigen, als für eine "Vertrauensbildung" nötig wäre.

Du wirst nie ein autonomes Auto kaufen können, das mit "100% sicher" beworben wird, bzw. diese Sicherheit erreichen kann. Die größte Sicherheit kommt ja auch nicht vom einzelnen Fahrzeug, sondern vom Verbund der Fahrzeuge, bzw. deren Vernetzung (auch mit der Umwelt). So lange also Menschen im Straßenverkehr Fahrzeuge bewegen, so lange kann die maximale Sicherheit auch nicht erreicht werden.

Ein größeres Problem als die Fähigkeiten autonomer Fahrzeuge ist die Frage, nach welchen Kriterien man sie programmiert. Also wenn eine Situation es erfordert, das Menschen verletzt oder mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit getötet werden, nach welchen Kriterien der Computer bestimmen soll, wen es "erwischt". Hier sagen manche Forscher ja, dass der Mensch sich selbst als Fahrer immer die höchste Priorität geben wird, bzw. kein Fahrzeug kauft, dass dies nicht so regelt. Und genau hier gibt es noch einiges zu klären. Ich zb. würde meinem Leben nicht generell die höchste Priorität zuweisen. Ich könnte nicht damit leben, zu wissen, dass zb. 5 Kinder aus der Kindergartengruppe auf dem Bürgersteig nur deswegen tot sind, weil es für mich die höchste Überlebenschance bedeutete. So würde ich als Fahrer schließlich auch nicht entscheiden (wollen).

Hier einen gemeinsamen Konsens zu finden dürfte das größte Problem der autonomen Mobilität werden.


> ... und auch wenn Menschen viele Unfälle bauen, so ist der Maßstab für autonome eben doch ein System, dass auf 99,999% der gefahrenen Kilometer keine Unfälle verursacht.


Wie gesagt, das Problem sind hier primär Menschen. Der Tesla der autonom unter den LKW-Anhänger gefahren ist zb. Nicht der Tesla war dort wo er nicht sein sollte. Wenn du als als Bedingung 99,999% Zuverlässigkeit haben willst, dann muß der Mensch aus der Gleichung raus. Wäre der Tesla nicht autonom gefahren, sondern manuell, dann wäre der Fahrer vielleicht ausgewichen, oder hätte vorher gebremst. Aber vielleicht wäre er auch, wie in zehntausenden ähnlichen Szenarien, trotzdem unachtsam/abgelenkt gewesen, und unter den Hänger geknallt.


> Regen geht halbwegs, weil er die Fahreigenschaften kaum verändert. Zur Eigenschaft bei Starkregen, wenn Ultraschall und Lasersensoren Probleme bekommen (und ggf. auch Radar), habe ich dagegen bislang verdächtig wenig gehört. Und ein für autonome Fahrten auf Schnee zugelassenes Fahrzeug oder eins, dass auch nur halb verschneite Verkehrsschilder erkennt, gibt es bislang überhaupt nicht.


Einige Konzepte implementieren Navigationssoftware in die "künstliche Intelligenz" der autonomen Fahrzeuge. Konsequent umgesetzt würde das bedeuten, während die variable Tempolimits anzeigende Leuchttafel über der Autobahn auf zb. 120km/h umschaltet, empfängt dein Auto schon die Daten von der Leitstelle. Schilder werden nicht einfach so irgendwo aufgestellt, sowas wird vorher geplant. Ergo könnte der Datensatz schon an dein Auto gesendet werden, noch bevor die Straßenmeisterei die zu montierenden Schilder in ihren LKW packt. Die Schilder sind für uns Menschen da, ein Computer braucht sowas nicht. Und es gibt schon länger optische Sensoren, die den Fähigkeiten unserer Augen weit überlegen sind (Mercedes hatte Nachtsicht afaik vor ca. 15 Jahren im Auto, ca. 5 Jahre nach den Amis btw). Mit den richtigen Sensoren kann ein Computer sehr sehr viel besser sehen, als jeder Mensch. Von den Vorteilen der Reaktionszeit mal ganz abgesehen.

Und wenn die GPS-Daten eine sehr hohe Genauigkeit haben, bräuchte der Computer theoretisch gar keine Fahrbahnmarkierungen mehr zu erkennen. Bei einem bekannten 250€ Staubsaugerroboter ("*Xiaomi Mi Robot*" - mittlerweile aber schon bei mehreren Modellen), oder auch bei relativ kleinen Drohnen (hier allerdings afaik noch nicht käuflich), wird mittels Laserscanner die Umgebung gescannt und in Echtzeit kartografiert. Wenn man sowas auf das Auto überträgt, und diese Datensätze zentral verwaltet, oder auch über "Car to Car" Kommunikation verteilt, dann weiß der Computer bzw. das autonome Auto (vernetzte Autos) von Veränderungen an den Straßen, noch bevor du als Mensch sie sehen würdest (Baustellen, entfernte Teerdecke, komplett fehlende Markierungen usw). Wie gesagt, die meisten Markierungen die es im Straßenverkehr gibt sind für Menschen gemacht. Das bedeutet aber nicht das ein Computer diese auch bräuchte.

Laserscanner im autonomen Robo-Staubsager, virtuelle Wände/Begrenzungen, ja, solche Dinge gibts schon für kleines Geld zu kaufen. 


> Ein Auto dass mit der Deutung von Fahrbahnmarkierungen überfordert ist, wird mit (insbesondere minderjährigen) Fußgängern und Radfahrern erst recht nicht klar kommen.


Wenn man etwas in die Markierung einarbeitet, dann können Sensoren diese noch erkennen, wenn der Mensch sie gar nicht mehr sehen kann (zb. durch Schnee). Das meinte ich. Und sehr oft brauch ein Computer nicht mal zu differenzieren zwischen zb. Fußgänger oder Radfahrer. Er muß nur das Objekt erkennen, und anhand der Positionsänderung und Geschwindigkeit ermitteln, wie er nicht damit kollidiert. Bestes Beispiel ist zb. ein Hund oder eine Katze bzw. Wild. Eigentlich lernt man in der Fahrschule, dass man hier das Lenkrad festhalten, bremsen und draufhalten soll. Wenn man zb. durch einen Wald fährt, oder Menschen auf dem Gehweg laufen, oder Autos im Gegenverkehr fahren, kann das Ausweichen nicht nur für einen selbst tödlich sein.

Trotzdem reagieren die meisten Menschen hier instinktiv, und weichen selbst Eichhörnchen oder Hasen aus, und knallen dabei zb. in den Gegenverkehr, oder gegen einen Baum. All das kann ein Computer besser. Und so lange diese Tiere nicht aufrecht auf 2 Beinen gehen, ist auch die Unterscheidung zwischen kleinem Mensch und Tier für einen Computer kein wirkliches Problem. Im Gegenteil, wo beim Menschen die Info "Achtung Kind" noch auf dem Weg vom Auge zum Gehirn ist, bzw. das Gehirn die Signale noch an die Extremitäten schickt, hat der Computer schon den Brems- oder Ausweichvorgang eingeleitet.


> Für die 10 km jeden Tag zur Arbeit brauch man kein Auto


Das kommt eben auf die Situation an. Kein ÖPNV = Fahrrad, und da würde ich bei Regen und Schnee lieber das Auto nehmen. Primär wegen der Sicherheit, sekundär natürlich wegen des Komforts. Aber brauchen tut man das Auto da eigentlich nicht zwangsweise, das stimmt.


> ... für die 1000 km in den Urlaub sehr wohl.


Wenn man mit seinem ganzen Gepäck in den Urlaub fliegen kann, dann kann man auch mit der Bahn in den Urlaub fahren. Evtl. aber müsste man bei der Bahn ein paar Änderungen vornehmen - klar, X mal umsteigen mit dem Gepäck macht keinen Spaß. Und wer in den Urlaub fliegt nimmt auch in der Regel nicht sein Auto mit. Bahn fahren und fliegen unterscheiden sich also hauptsächlich durch die Art des Transportmittels, und die Bahn diesbezüglich attraktiver zu machen sollte jetzt auch nicht das Problem sein - Potential soll es da noch so einiges geben, was ich so höre.


> Auf dem Weg nach Arcachon....


Und wenn du jetzt ein kleines schickes (für dich und deine Frau, mit oder ohne Kinder, entsprechend groß eben) E-Auto mit zb. ~250KM echter Reichweite für den Alltag hättest, warum könntest du für den 2500KM Urlaub keinen Mietwagen nehmen? Oder mit der Bahn fahren, und da unten ein E-Auto mieten? Oder fliegen, soll fliegen bzgl. Umweltbelastung nicht sogar besser als ein Auto sein? (dachte ich hätte mal was in der Richtung gehört - bei voller Auslastung afaik <75g pro KM und Person?)


> Die, die ohnehin schon genug zu maulen haben? Glaube nicht, dass die deine Batterietechnik auf einmal toller finden, wenn sie zusätzlich noch für Netzstabilisierung blechen sollen


Versteh ich jetzt nicht. Die Autokäufer zahlen (sofern nicht mieten) die Akkus doch eh? Und die 28,50€ für die zur intelligenten Pufferung nötige Elektronik fallen dann auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht.


> Klar, die sind ja für ihre soziale Ader bekannt. Da werden sie sicherlich liebend gern Akkus bezahlen und diese dann in Autos platzieren, wo sie keinerlei Kontrolle über die Verfügbarkeit haben, anstatt sie stationär selbst zu betreiben.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es Absicht ist, oder warum du dass so oft machst. Niemand sagt sie sollen die Akkus (komplett) bezahlen. Aber eingesparte Unkosten lassen sich ausrechnen, und teilweise (Rest Gewinn) auf dieses Modell umlegen. So hätten beide Seiten etwas davon (Win-Win). Das hat mit sozialer Ader überhaupt nichts zu tun. Dass du dir quasi kostenlos eine PV auf Dach montieren lassen kannst, macht die Bank/der PV-Anbieter auch nicht aus sozialen Gründen, sondern weil er/sie Geld damit verdient. Trotzdem ist es ein Konzept was sich für alle Beteiligten lohnen kann.


> Das sehe ich bei den Milliardensummen, die derzeit fließen, ganz anders.


Also die Subventionen für die E-Autos kannst du ja nicht meinen, diese Autos werden wohl schon wieder veraltet und ausgemsutert sein, bis man eine Alternative zum Akku gefunden hat. Und die Ladesäulen kannst du eigentlich auch nicht meinen, da hier augenscheinlich die meisten von Unternehmen aufgestellt wurden. Die für E-Autos wegfallenden Steuern kannst du eigentlich auch nicht meinen, so viele E-Autos gibts in D ja noch gar nicht. Also von welchen Milliarden sprichst du? (oder hab ich was übersehen? Doch die Ladesäulen)


> z.T. über ein Jahrhundert lang sinnvoll genutzt


Was man vorher 100%ig genau wusste/einkalkuliert hat?


> Batterieauto-Infrastruktur wird dagegen vom Staat finanziert, um eine Nachfrage zu schaffen, wird ggf. nur ein Jahrzehnt genutzt, in denen sie die Stilllegung von Kohlekraftwerken verhindert, um dann in vollkommen intaktem Zustand wieder demontiert zu werden.


Es ist zu einem sehr hohen Grad unwahrscheinlich, das in 10-15 Jahren schon eine Technick bereit für den Masseneinsatz ist, die den Akku ablösen könnte. Nicht unmöglich, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Und diese Technik müsste dann auch noch auf einem komlett anderen System basieren, also keinen Strom speichern. Wie gesagt, auch ich bin der Meinung man sollte gewisse Optionen bzgl. Akku-Ersatz im Hinterkopf behalten, und immer nur ca. so viele Lademöglichkeiten wie aufgrund der verkauften E-Autos nötig bauen usw. Einfach weil es nicht sehr klug ist, schon vor der Expansion alles auf Akku auszurichten, wo aktuell ja noch in den Sternen steht, ob diese Expansion wirklich passieren wird (es sieht alles danach aus, aber theoretisch...). Aber dass die Infrastruktur in 10 Jahren schon wieder demontiert werden muß, ist für mich noch nicht in Stein gemeißelt.


> Viel wahrscheinlicher ist in meinen Augen, dass das passiert was z.B. bei Computer-Betriebssystemen, bei Bahn-Lichtraumprofilen, bei Pfandflaschen, bei Schuko-Steckdosen oder bei us-amerikanischen Maßeinheiten der Fall ist: Irgend jemand hat mal frei nach Schnauze das erstbeste Konzept umgesetzt und obwohl dessen Mängel alle naslang deutlich werden und es unzählige bessere Varianten gäbe, hält man am alten Schrott fest weil ein Bruch mit der Vergangenheit kurzfristig zu viel Stress machen würde und man ja schon soooo viel ins alte System investiert hat, weswegen man das jetzt auch nutzen muss.


Naja, da hab ich doch so meine Zweifel dran. Einfach weil ich davon ausgehe, dass die Mobilität sich bis dahin zu sehr verändern wird, und Akkus eine ausreichend schnelle Ladung erlauben werden, und damit ein Speicherkonzept - selbst wenn es 2500KM Reichweite erlaubt - gar nicht mehr so relevant ist. Und wenn es den klassischen Akku schlägt, aber auch Strom speichert, ist es schnell ausgetauscht.

Und überhaupt, wir sind 130 Jahre Verbrenner gefahren, haben das Konzept eines Transportmittels in so vielen Bereichen in eine total falsche Richtung getrieben, so viel kann man beim E-Auto bzw. den dafür anstehenden Investitionen gar nicht mehr falsch machen. 


> Nach dem, was man über Tesla hört, würde ich da tatsächlich weniger Qualitätssenkung im Laufe der Zeit befürchten. Was man nicht hat, kann man auch nicht wegrationalisieren


Aber Qualität bedeutet eben sehr oft nicht zwangsläufig auch Zuverlässigkeit.Und die Teslas die mittlerweile schon >200.000KM auf dem Tacho haben, haben - trotz mittelmäßiger Qualität (Dinge wie zb. Spaltmaße kennt der Ami ja grundsätzlich nicht so richtig^^) - ihre Zuverlässigkeit ja schon bewiesen. Genau wie die anderen Modelle (zb. Mercedes), die Antriebs- oder/und Akku-Technik von Tesla verwenden.


> Das gilt für die chinesischen Hersteller um so mehr und die ganzen kleinen Start-Ups werden schlichtweg verschwinden, sobald an Stelle von Mini-Kurzstrecken-Leichtfahrzeugen echte Autos im Sinne der Zulassungsordnung (also z.B. mit bestandenem Crash-Test) von den etablierten Herstellern verfügbar sind. Einen E-Motor einzukaufen erspart einem schließlich nur einen Teil der Entwicklungsarbeit und die Abstriche beim Rest verzeiht der Markt bislang nur mangels Konkurrenz.


Was du immer mit dem Crashtest willst. Fußgänger, Fahrrad-/Mofa-/Moped-/Motorrad- und Quadfahrer gibt es zahlreich, und die schneiden bei einem Crashtest alle schlechter ab, als das billigste und kleinste jemals gebaute Auto. 


> Andere Autos sind nicht das Problem. Fußgänger, Tiere, Kinder, Radfahrer, Rollerfahrer,... - das wird die große Aufgabe sein, die imho noch einige Jahrzehnte in Anspruch nimmt. Unter kalifornischer Sonne geradeaus fahren kann man mit einem Ziegelstein und einem Stück Seil, aber fahr mal durch Marseille...


Wie gesagt, der Computer muß diese Dinge eigentlich nicht mal alle für sich erkennen. Er muß sie lediglich grob klassifizieren können (Mensch oder Tier), und entsprechende Berechnungen anstellen (Postition, Bewegungsrichtung und Geschwindigkeit), um dann zu entscheiden wie zu reagieren ist. Ob Rad- Roller oder Motorradfahrer usw, alles irrelevant. Es sind Zweiräder. Erwachsener, Jugendlicher oder Kind, alles Menschen. Hund, Katze, Eichhörnchen, Wildschwein, alles Tiere. Ausnahmen wie Rollstuhlfahrer oder fahradfahrende Tanzbären dürften jetzt auch nicht das Problem sein.

Aber lassen wir uns doch einfach mal überraschen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du vier Autos an einer Kreuzung hast, können die vier Autos untereinander kommunizieren und klären, wer wann fahren kann.
> Ich sehe das nicht als Problem an.



Bei einer gleichrangigen Kreuzung schon,

dann bist du per pedes wohl schneller.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warte du behauptest jetzt ernsthaft, dass man nicht gut 1000km mit dem Zug in den Urlaub kann?



Schon mal international Bahn gefahren? (Stichwort: Umsteigen) Oder mit dem Gepäck für eine mehrwöchige Urlaubsreise? (im Extremfall Camping und mit kleinen Kindern) 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum ist mieten keine Option? Einen Kombi mit 3000KM inkl. gibts zb. ab ca. 200€ für zwei Wochen.



Link bitte, ich muss meine eigenen Plänen durchdenken 



> Ähm, weil eigenes Auto und auch Mietwagen teurer sind, als ein autonomes Taxi?



? Wie das eine Antwort auf meine Frage sein kann, musst du mir nochmal erklären.



> Ja, du, und weiter? Wie kommst du auf diesen Wert? Warum sollte die autonome Mobilität dermaßen günstiger als ein klassisches Taxi sein müssen?



Hab ich doch erklärt?
Faktor 1: Heutige Taxis sind aus Nutzersicht autonom, werden aber auch bei leichter Verfügbarkeit kaum genutzt. Einzig naheliegender Grund wäre der Preis, autonome Taxis müssen also deutlich niedrigere Preise aufrufen, um die Mobilität nachhaltig zu verändern. Wenn dir ein besserer Grund einfällt - das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum.
Faktor 2: Der einzige funktionale Nachteil heutiger Taxis, der mir einfallen würde, ist die oft nicht gegebene oder mit Wartezeiten verbundene Verfügbarkeit. Die einzige Möglichkeit, diese mit autonomen Taxis zu verringern, ist eine deutlich größere Flotte.
Die Kombination bedeutet deutlich mehr Fahrzeugaufwand bei deutlich geringeren Endpreisen. Und die Einsparmöglichkeiten beim Personal sind beschränkt, denn Taxifahrer verdienen schon ziemlich schlecht und übernehmen auch Reinigungsaufgaben, die bei autonomen Taxis jemand anders übernehmen muss. Die autonomen Fahrzeuge selbst müssen also einen Teil der erheblichen Einsparungen beitragen - und wie das mit technisch aufwendigeren Autos gehen soll, muss mir erstmal einer erklären. (Unabhängig vom E-Antrieb, man kann ja auch nichtautonome E-Taxis bauen. Oder autonome Verbrenner. Wenn mans denn kann)



> Standardsituationen sind hier nicht mehr wirklich das Problem (der autonomen Mobilität) , sondern Ausnahmesituationen.



Ausnahmesituationen wie "auf eine Hauptstraße einfädeln"? "LKW auf der Straße erkennen"? "Überholmanöver auf Straßen mit mehr als 30 km/h Geschwindigkeitsunterschied planen"? "Straßenschilder mit kleinem Aufkleber erkennen"?

Also "Ausnahme" beginnt bei mir bei "begegnet einem nur einmal im Jahrzehnt", aber aktuelle teilautomatisierte Autos schaffen nicht einmal innerhalb der angegebenen Nutzungsbereiche alles, was einem jeden Monat begegnet und für einen Großteil der Fahrten ist die Automatik überhaupt nicht zugelassen. Wo man Berichte von Prototypen in der Innenstadt hört, sind die Systeme regelmäßig mit Situationen überfordert, die der durchschnittliche Fahranfänger in seiner ersten Stunde außerhalb des Übungsplat meistert und die in meiner Jugend für Fünftklässler auf dem Weg zur Schule keine Seltenheit waren.



> Bis sich jemand in ein Auto ohne Lenkrad setzen kann, wird es schließlich noch etwas dauern.



Jede einzelne Studie und jede einzelne Alltagserfahrung, die ich kenne, sprechen dafür, dass fahrerische Qualitäten ohne Übung rapide nachlassen (sowohl kurzfristig -man kann nicht binnen Sekunden die Kontrolle übernehmen- als auch langfristig -nach einigen Monaten bis wenigen Jahren verliert man massiv an Verkehrssicherheit). Das teilautonome Auto, dass schwierige Passagen einem Menschen überlassen will, der in Standard-Situationen nicht mehr fährt, ist mit Abstand die unsicherste Lösung.



> Ein größeres Problem als die Fähigkeiten autonomer Fahrzeuge ist die Frage, nach welchen Kriterien man sie programmiert. Also wenn eine Situation es erfordert, das Menschen verletzt oder mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit getötet werden, nach welchen Kriterien der Computer bestimmen soll, wen es "erwischt".



Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt anderer Meinung und frage mich, wieso das immer so hochgepuscht wird. Kein Mensch entscheidet in diesen hypothetischen Szenarien irgend etwas rational. Wo immer ein Mensch die Möglichkeit, etwaige Folgen zu durchdenken, hat er ohnehin mehr als genug Zeit für "erfolgreiche Vollbremsung". Und quasi alle derartigen Szenarien gehen auch auf Situationen zurück, in denen die Frage entweder ethisch einfach ist oder sich technisch ebenfalls nicht stellt: Wenn es keinen potentiell schadensfreien Ausweg gibt, dann hat entweder jemand plötzlich den Weg versperrt und das Auto sollte mit einer Vollbremsung reagieren, um den Schaden möglichst gering zu halten, aber nicht ausweichen um den Schaden auf bis dato unbeteiligte zu verlagern. Oder aber es gab nie einen freien Weg und das autonome Auto fährt aufgrund seiner eigenen Unfähigkeit un(zureichend )kontrolliert auf seine Opfer zu. Dann hat es auch keinen Anlass, darüber nachzudenken.


[/qUOTE] Hier sagen manche Forscher ja, dass der Mensch sich selbst als Fahrer immer die höchste Priorität geben wird, bzw. kein Fahrzeug kauft, dass dies nicht so regelt. Und genau hier gibt es noch einiges zu klären. Ich zb. würde meinem Leben nicht generell die höchste Priorität zuweisen. Ich könnte nicht damit leben, zu wissen, dass zb. 5 Kinder aus der Kindergartengruppe auf dem Bürgersteig nur deswegen tot sind, weil es für mich die höchste Überlebenschance bedeutete. So würde ich als Fahrer schließlich auch nicht entscheiden (wollen).[/qUOTE]

Jein. Der Fahrer würde die Kinder auf dem Boardstein überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen, bevor es rappelt, schließlich fährt er gerade mit Tempo 60 vor einem Kindergarten vorbei und hat den mitten in der einspurigen Straße stehenden Lieferwagen nicht bemerkt, weil er mit seinem Smartphone beschäftigt war. Wäre er dagegen aufmerksam unterwegs, hätte er bei Innenstadtgeschwindigkeiten rechtzeitig anhalten können. Zumindest wenn er einen für den Stadtverkehr angemessenen Wagen gekauft hätte und keinen 2,5 Tonner, der ihm im Falle eines Unfalls die höchste Überlebenschance sichern soll. (Was viele SUVs zwar gar nicht machen, trotzdem hört man das Argument "Masse/Knautschzone" unmittelbar nach "Übersicht" und "geil" am häufigsten)



> Wie gesagt, das Problem sind hier primär Menschen. Der Tesla der autonom unter den LKW-Anhänger gefahren ist zb. Nicht der Tesla war dort wo er nicht sein sollte. Wenn du als als Bedingung 99,999% Zuverlässigkeit haben willst, dann muß der Mensch aus der Gleichung raus. Wäre der Tesla nicht autonom gefahren, sondern manuell, dann wäre der Fahrer vielleicht ausgewichen, oder hätte vorher gebremst. Aber vielleicht wäre er auch, wie in zehntausenden ähnlichen Szenarien, trotzdem unachtsam/abgelenkt gewesen, und unter den Hänger geknallt.



Ohne Assistenzsysteme hätte der Wagen entweder so die Straße verlassen (was dank Smartphones und Touchscreens leider nicht mehr ganz so selten ist, wie es das mal war) oder aber der Fahrer hätten den Laster mehr als lang genug vorher gesehen, in diesem Fall herrschten schließlich optimale Bedingungen.
Aber ja, du hast Recht: Diese Bedingungen waren noch immer nicht so gut, wie sie Tesla für einen Einsatz des ""Autopiloten"" fordert. Das beantwortet aber nur die Schuldfrage - hier geht es um das technische Potential. Und da würde ich die Situation "langsamer, riesengroßer kreuzender Verkehr auf einer langen, geraden Straße an einem sonnigen Tag mit Sonne im Rücken" auf einer Skala von 1 ("ein Ziegelstein und ein Seil reichen für die nächsten 100 km") über 50 ("Mittelmeeranreiner fahren freiwillig 50") bis 100 ("so sterben Rallye-Weltmeister bei 30 km/h") eine klare 5 geben. Die meisten Menschen würden dagegen trotz allem bis 60 relativ gut klar kommen (solange sie nicht abgelenkt, alkoholisiert oder unter extremen Zeitdruck sind) und sich selbst mindestens eine 85 zutrauen.



> Einige Konzepte implementieren Navigationssoftware in die "künstliche Intelligenz" der autonomen Fahrzeuge. Konsequent umgesetzt würde das bedeuten, während die variable Tempolimits anzeigende Leuchttafel über der Autobahn auf zb. 120km/h umschaltet, empfängt dein Auto schon die Daten von der Leitstelle. Schilder werden nicht einfach so irgendwo aufgestellt, sowas wird vorher geplant. Ergo könnte der Datensatz schon an dein Auto gesendet werden, noch bevor die Straßenmeisterei die zu montierenden Schilder in ihren LKW packt.



Schilder werden geplant? Das mag auf dem Papier so stehen. Guck dir eine x-beliebige Baustelle abseits von Autobahnen an, da weiß die Stadt bestenfalls, dass sie die Schilder rausgegeben hat. Von sowas wie Echtzeitdaten ganz zu schweigen. Wenn an Stelle X eine Verkehrsänderung wegen Y geplant ist, dann ist schon eine tagesgenaue Planung overkill. Für dein automatisches Verkehrsleitsystem muss aber irgendwie auf die Minute genau festgehalten werden, ab wann das Schild aktiv ist (viel Spaß bei z.B. Baumschnittarbeiten mit wanderndem Schild) und später muss es minutengenau wieder abgebaut werden. Sonst würden autonome Autos einer anderen Beschilderung folgen, als nicht-autoneme...
Sowas auch nur technisch umzusetzen ist in meinen Augen bis auf weiteres nicht zu schaffen. Im Prinzip brauchst du nicht nur eine zentrale Datenbank für Informationen, die bislang z.T. nicht mal zeitnah in Papierakten landendürften, sondern sogar Terminals mit Live-Verbindung für jede noch so popeligen Arbeiten auf öffentlichen Straßen, bis runter zur Kanalreinigung. Und dieses hochkomplexe System (man überlege sich mal, welche Auswirkungen eine Dateileiche haben würde...) müsste dann auch 365/24/60 fehlerfrei funktionieren, einschließlich Echtzeit-Datenverbindungen zu allen autonomen Autos, denn bei jedem einzelnen Ausfall ist die Autonomität nicht mehr gewährleistet. => vergiss es. Da wird sich auch kein Hersteller drauf verlassen, sondern lieber an seinen eigenen Erkennungssystemen arbeiten.

(Erwähnte ich, dass das Ganze in Irland genauso gut funktionieren muss wie in Serbien? Von der Türkei bis ans Nordkap? Und wenn diese Länder -was schon politisch quasi unmöglich ist- sich alle mit uns auf ein System einigen, ihrerseits aber nun einmal auch Fahrer mit größerem Aktionsradius haben, kannst du die Kette mit Kamschatka und Kapstadt verlängern.)



> Und wenn die GPS-Daten eine sehr hohe Genauigkeit haben



Garantierst du das für jeden potentiell befahrbaren Weg im gesamten potentiellen Einsatzbereich eines autonomen Autos? Zu jedem Zeitpunkt?  Wie oben schon geschrieben: Der Haken bei autonomen Autos ist, dass ihre nicht-Fahrer in schwierigeren Situationen erst recht überfordert sind. Bei Fehlern in deinen Daten kannst du nicht auf eine Korrektur hoffen. Es darf dann gar nicht. !NIE! vorkommen, dass z.B. die Baustellenumfahrung 30 Minuten vor ihrer Freigabe in einem Informationssystem auftaucht - es sei denn, du willst dem Auto selbst das Recht geben, entgegen des Datensatzes zu entscheiden. Dann ist er aber wieder nicht mehr als Richtwert für vorrausschauendes Fahren im Zweifelsfall, gerade in schwierigen Situationen, muss das Auto anhand seiner eigenen Sensoren agieren können. "Autonom" eben statt "automatisch ferngesteuert".



> Wenn man etwas in die Markierung einarbeitet, dann können Sensoren diese noch erkennen, wenn der Mensch sie gar nicht mehr sehen kann (zb. durch Schnee). Das meinte ich.



Etwas, das durch Schnee, Regen und Nebel hindurch erkennbar ist, wäre schon vergleichsweise anspruchsvoll. Und erst dann ein verlässliches Navigationsinstrument, wenn es im gesamten potentiellen Einsatzraum auf jedem einzelnen Fahrweg gegeben ist. (ich glaube, ich wiederhole mich )
Letztlich ist das der Stand der 60er Jahre, als die ersten Prototypen sich an Magneten oder Radiosendern in speziell präparierten Straßen orientieren konnten. Heute käme man mit etwas einfacheren, vor allem weniger pflegebedürftigen Markern aus, aber das Grundproblem bleibt: Nebenstraßen werden vielleicht alle paar Jahrzehnte markierungstechnisch behandelt, wenn überhaupt. Darauf können autonome Autos nicht warten.



> Und sehr oft brauch ein Computer nicht mal zu differenzieren zwischen zb. Fußgänger oder Radfahrer. Er muß nur das Objekt erkennen, und anhand der Positionsänderung und Geschwindigkeit ermitteln, wie er nicht damit kollidiert. Bestes Beispiel ist zb. ein Hund oder eine Katze bzw. Wild. Eigentlich lernt man in der Fahrschule, dass man hier das Lenkrad festhalten, bremsen und draufhalten soll. Wenn man zb. durch einen Wald fährt, oder Menschen auf dem Gehweg laufen, oder Autos im Gegenverkehr fahren, kann das Ausweichen nicht nur für einen selbst tödlich sein.



Ja, mit der Einstellung scheinen einige Autofahrer unterwegs zu sein...
Zur Erinnerung: Radfahrer und Fußgänger sind Verkehrsteilnehmer mit Verkehrsrechten und typischen Verhalten, das vorrausschauend zu berücksichtigen ist. Wenn man nicht erkennt, mit was man es zu tun hat, kann man auch das Bewegungsspektrum nicht berücksichtigen. Ein Fußgänger kann z.B. seine Richtung schlagartig um 90° ändern, aber nur sehr beschränkt beschleunigen. Ein Radfahrer dagegen ist deutlich flotter unterwegs und wird zum Beispiel bei Annäherung an parkende Autos deutlich weiter in die Spurmitte rücken und dies nur kurz vorher durch eine Körperbewegung (aber keine Lichtsignale - Danke lieber Verkehrsminister) andeuten. Ein Fahrer ist da (mehr oder minder) drauf vorbereitet, ein Auto dass nichtmal erkennt, um was es da geht...?
Eigentlich wollte ich aber schon auf den reinen Registrierungsprozess hinaus: Systeme, die LKW nicht zuverlässig erkennen können, wenn diese aus einer unerwarteten Richtung kommen, sollen Radfahrer aus unerwarteten Richtungen rechtzeitig erkennen? (und damit meine ich nicht die, die Querbeet fahren "und selbst an ihrem Tod schuld sind", sondern die Tatsache dass der Verlauf der ordnungsgemäßen Fahrspur für Radfahrer selbst aus Sicht eines solchen oft kaum nachvollziehbar ist, geschweige denn vom PKW aus)



> Wenn man mit seinem ganzen Gepäck in den Urlaub fliegen kann, dann kann man auch mit der Bahn in den Urlaub fahren. Evtl. aber müsste man bei der Bahn ein paar Änderungen vornehmen - klar, X mal umsteigen mit dem Gepäck macht keinen Spaß. Und wer in den Urlaub fliegt nimmt auch in der Regel nicht sein Auto mit. Bahn fahren und fliegen unterscheiden sich also hauptsächlich durch die Art des Transportmittels, und die Bahn diesbezüglich attraktiver zu machen sollte jetzt auch nicht das Problem sein - Potential soll es da noch so einiges geben, was ich so höre.



Die Bahn ist, mit "etwas" Optimierung und vor allem mit Direktverbindungen sicherlich eine Alternative zum Flieger.
Aber wie du selbst schon sagst: Das ist eine andere Form von Urlaub als die, für die man ein Auto nimmt.



> Und wenn du jetzt ein kleines schickes (für dich und deine Frau, mit oder ohne Kinder, entsprechend groß eben) E-Auto mit zb. ~250KM echter Reichweite für den Alltag hättest, warum könntest du für den 2500KM Urlaub keinen Mietwagen nehmen?



Siehe oben: Du hast da Preise, die gefühlt eine Größenordnung unter dem liegen, was ich so kenne. (Mal spontan bei Sixt geguckt: Mein letzter Camping-Urlaub auf dem Balkan wäre sogar unmöglich gewesen, da das Land nicht in "Zone1" liegt, es aber keinen Kombi gibt, mit dem man in "Zone 2" fahren darf.)



> Oder mit der Bahn fahren, und da unten ein E-Auto mieten? Oder fliegen, soll fliegen bzgl. Umweltbelastung nicht sogar besser als ein Auto sein? (dachte ich hätte mal was in der Richtung gehört - bei voller Auslastung afaik <75g pro KM und Person?)



75 g/km und Person sind bei zwei Personen auch schon 150 g/km und somit nicht besser als ein Diesel (was ein Flugzeug ja de facto ist) - und das eben auch nur unter den Vorraussetzungen "voll besetzt" und meines Wissens nach "Langstrecke", denn der Verbrauch im Steigflug ist definitiv höher. Dazu kommt dann noch die Fahrt von und zum Flughafen und natürlich die ungefilterten Flugzeugabgase in wesentlich empfindlicheren Schichten der Athmosphäre. Wer nicht gerade alleine reißt oder einen unbändigen Gasfuß hat dürfte auf Strecken, auf denen das zeitlich noch in Frage kommt, mit dem Auto gleich gut oder besser abschneiden. Und dazu kommt dann halt noch die Gepäcksituation - wer fliegen könnte, kann auch Bahn oder Bus fahren. Die liegen meilenweit vorn was die Umweltbilanz angeht.



> Versteh ich jetzt nicht. Die Autokäufer zahlen (sofern nicht mieten) die Akkus doch eh?



Du hast einen Zirkelschluss:

=>"Puffer sind kein Problem, weil in den Elektroautos"=>"kein Problem bedeutet keine hohen Kosten"=>"Elektroautos werden akzeptiert"=>"Elektroautos belasten das Stromnetz"=>"Stromnetz ist kein Problem mit Puffern"=>

In der Realität sieht es eher so aus:
potentieller Autokäufer: Das Ding ist teuer und die Infrastruktur fehlt!
Stromversorger: Wieso sollte ich die Infrastruktur bezahlen in der Hoffnung, dass manchmal eins dieser quasi nicht gekauften E-Autos da steht, wenn ich den Akku einfach direkt kaufen und unter eigener Kontrolle nutzen kann?



> Also die Subventionen für die E-Autos kannst du ja nicht meinen, diese Autos werden wohl schon wieder veraltet und ausgemsutert sein, bis man eine Alternative zum Akku gefunden hat. Und die Ladesäulen kannst du eigentlich auch nicht meinen, da hier augenscheinlich die meisten von Unternehmen aufgestellt wurden. Die für E-Autos wegfallenden Steuern kannst du eigentlich auch nicht meinen, so viele E-Autos gibts in D ja noch gar nicht. Also von welchen Milliarden sprichst du? (oder hab ich was übersehen? Doch die Ladesäulen)



Ladesäulen, Forschung, Industriesubvention für Batteriewerke,...
Und dass die Ladesäulen aus EU- und Bundesmitteln finanzierten Ladesäulen am Ende Unternehmen gehören macht die Sache nicht besser, ganz abgesehen davon dass selbst privatwirtschaftliche Investitionen nicht aus dem nichts kommen, sondern dann an anderer Stelle fehlen. Jeder Cent für Technologie X muss sich entweder auch anders nutzen lassen, oder sich in Form von Technologie X auszahlen.
Und wie schon mehrfach dargelegt: Bis wir ein Stromnetzt und erneuerbare Kraftwerke in Überzahl haben, zahlt sich E-Mobilität für die Umwelt eben gar nicht aus. Alles, was bis dahin subventioniert und/oder an Stelle andere umweltfreundlicher Technik bezahlt wird (wenn jemand einen Tesla X anstelle eines Q7 kauft ists natürlich egal, einen S statt eines 5ers und einer Solarthermie-Anlage ist nicht egal, sondern negativ), ist verlorenes Potential für sinnvolleres. Und da geht es eben definitiv um Zeiträume, in denen alternative Techniken denkbar sind.



> Was man vorher 100%ig genau wusste/einkalkuliert hat?



Nö, hat man nicht. Die ersten 50 Jahre nach Erfindung des Benzinautos hat man deswegen auch nur verdammt zögerlich welche gebaut.
Wie viel Zeit haben wir noch einmal um die Wende zur sicheren Einhaltung des 2°-Ziels zu schaffen?
#hinkendeBeispiele



> Es ist zu einem sehr hohen Grad unwahrscheinlich, das in 10-15 Jahren schon eine Technick bereit für den Masseneinsatz ist, die den Akku ablösen könnte. Nicht unmöglich, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Und diese Technik müsste dann auch noch auf einem komlett anderen System basieren, also keinen Strom speichern.



Power to Gas wird heute schon in kleinem Maßstab genutzt und sollte in fünf Jahren bereit für den Masseneinsatz sein. Die Frage, ob gasgetriebene Fahrzeuge Zukunftspotential haben, hängt dann allein davon ab, ob in den folgenden Jahrzehnten eine bessere Langezeit-Speichertechnik für überflüssigen Strom findet. Bislang wird keine hoch gehandelt.



> Wie gesagt, auch ich bin der Meinung man sollte gewisse Optionen bzgl. Akku-Ersatz im Hinterkopf behalten, und immer nur ca. so viele Lademöglichkeiten wie aufgrund der verkauften E-Autos nötig bauen usw.



Ein Großteil der aktuellen Ausbauten zielt nicht auf den Bedarf pro Auto, sondern pro Fläche ab. Ein geschlossenes Netz brauchst du halt eigentlich schon seit dem ersten Fahrzeug, dass ein vollwertiger Ersatz sein soll.
Stattdessen hat man nicht einmal ein einheitliches, zufriedenstellendes System...



> Was du immer mit dem Crashtest willst. Fußgänger, Fahrrad-/Mofa-/Moped-/Motorrad- und Quadfahrer gibt es zahlreich, und die schneiden bei einem Crashtest alle schlechter ab, als das billigste und kleinste jemals gebaute Auto.



Quad- und Motorrad-zur-Arbeit-Fahrer gibt es fast gar nicht. Und Fahrad-/Mofa-/Fußfahrer eben leider ziemlich wenige - sonst könnten wir uns die ganze Diskussion hier sparen


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2017)

Ja ich bin schon International Bahn gefahren, keine Probleme...
Und Gepäck joar nicht problematischer als im Flugzeug.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Link bitte, ich muss meine eigenen Plänen durchdenken


billiger-mietwagen.de - Autovermietung und Mietwagen im Preisvergleich

Die Preise variieren u.a. je nach gewähltem Standort und Mietzeitraum. Wo mir letzte Woche noch ab 200€ für nen Kombi (aus Frankfurt) inkl. 3000KM angezeigt wurden, sind es heute 245€ (und 3750KM). Vielleicht hab ich auch nen anderen Tag zum abholen/abgeben angegeben. Und das ist auch einfach nur der erste Treffer bei der Suche nach "Mietwagen" in Google.


> ? Wie das eine Antwort auf meine Frage sein kann, musst du mir nochmal erklären.


Dann hab ich wohl die Frage nicht verstanden.


> Hab ich doch erklärt? Faktor 1: Heutige Taxis sind aus Nutzersicht autonom, werden aber auch bei leichter Verfügbarkeit kaum genutzt. Einzig naheliegender Grund wäre der Preis, autonome Taxis müssen also deutlich niedrigere Preise aufrufen, um die Mobilität nachhaltig zu verändern. Wenn dir ein besserer Grund einfällt - das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum.


Naja, ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht wieso 10x günstiger sein muß. 25% günstiger wäre zb. schon ein Anreiz, oder auch 50%. Aber gleich um den Faktor 10 günstiger? 


> Faktor 2: Der einzige funktionale Nachteil heutiger Taxis, der mir einfallen würde, ist die oft nicht gegebene oder mit Wartezeiten verbundene Verfügbarkeit. Die einzige Möglichkeit, diese mit autonomen Taxis zu verringern, ist eine deutlich größere Flotte.


Deutlich größer müsste sie eigentlich gar nicht sein. Die Aufteilung (auch der Warte-/bzw. Ladestationen) würde ja anhand der Nachfrage geregelt. Heute sammeln sich ja alle Taxen an bestimmten Plätzen, zb. dem Bahnhof, Flughafen usw, entsprechend sind die Anfahrtszeiten bei einem Anruf von außerhalb. Ohne Taxifahrer sind die Kosten beim warten deutlich geringer, ergo kann man einzelne Taxen auch mal außerhalb warten lassen, ohne das die Unkosten explodieren, selbst wenn es mal eine Weile nicht gerufen wird (durch niedrigere Preise werden sie aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch außerhalb wieder öfter gerufen).


> Und die Einsparmöglichkeiten beim Personal sind beschränkt, denn Taxifahrer verdienen schon ziemlich schlecht und übernehmen auch Reinigungsaufgaben, die bei autonomen Taxis jemand anders übernehmen muss. Die autonomen Fahrzeuge selbst müssen also einen Teil der erheblichen Einsparungen beitragen - und wie das mit technisch aufwendigeren Autos gehen soll, muss mir erstmal einer erklären.


Der Taxifahrer ist der mit Abstand größte Unkostenfaktor. Und er reinigt auch nur sein Fahrzeug. Bei autonomen Taxen erfolgt das Reinigen eben in Sammelstellen, und da kann 1 Person in 8h locker 20 Taxen sehr gründlich reinigen, die Betriebsmittel (Scheibenreiniger) checken, evtl. sogar direkt Wartungsaufgaben übernehmen (Verschleißteile überprüfen). Und je nach Auslastung wären sogar Wechselakkus denkbar/möglich, damit ein Taxi nicht ggf. X-Stunden täglich mit Nachladen verbringen muß (= Reduzierung der benötigten Fahrzeuge). 


> Ausnahmesituationen wie "auf eine Hauptstraße einfädeln"? "LKW auf der Straße erkennen"? "Überholmanöver auf Straßen mit mehr als 30 km/h Geschwindigkeitsunterschied planen"? "Straßenschilder mit kleinem Aufkleber erkennen"?


Das sind keine Ausnahmesituationen, und Straßenschilder mit Aufklebern sind nun wirklich das kleinste Problem (wenn man davon absieht, dass das Auto eigentlich keine Straßenschilder erkennen muß).


> Wo man Berichte von Prototypen in der Innenstadt hört, sind die Systeme regelmäßig mit Situationen überfordert, die der durchschnittliche Fahranfänger in seiner ersten Stunde außerhalb des Übungsplat meistert und die in meiner Jugend für Fünftklässler auf dem Weg zur Schule keine Seltenheit waren.


Das sind Ausnahmen, genau wie Menschliche Fahrer die mit solchen "Standard-Situationen" regelmäßig überfordert sind. Schau dir mal ein paar Videos auf Youtube an, in welchen Situationen der Mensch so alles versagt. Du stellst den Mensch, so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor, deutlich "fähiger" hin, als er tatsächlich ist. Und das autonomes Fahren noch etwas dauert, ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr. Selbst bei Tesla, wo du für tausende €uro eine bessere Sensorik für autonomes Fahren optional dazu bestellen kannst, werden ja noch lange nicht alle Funktionen auch freigeschaltet.

Nicht erst seit heute sind es teilautonome Systeme wie zb. der Bremsassistent, die zunehmend den Fahrer unterstützen, und Leben retten (zb. wenn jemand sehr knapp vors Auto rennt, den der menschliche Fahrer schon aufgrund seiner Reaktionszeit überollen würde, der Bremsassistent aber nicht).


> Jede einzelne Studie und jede einzelne Alltagserfahrung, die ich kenne, sprechen dafür, dass fahrerische Qualitäten ohne Übung rapide nachlassen (sowohl kurzfristig -man kann nicht binnen Sekunden die Kontrolle übernehmen- als auch langfristig -nach einigen Monaten bis wenigen Jahren verliert man massiv an Verkehrssicherheit). Das teilautonome Auto, dass schwierige Passagen einem Menschen überlassen will, der in Standard-Situationen nicht mehr fährt, ist mit Abstand die unsicherste Lösung.


Das ist die Antwort auf meine Aussage, dass es noch etwas dauert bis man sich in ein Auto komplett ohne Lenkrad setzen kann? Das teilautonome System ist lediglich eine Unterstützung des Menschen. Ihm werden ermüdende Aufgaben abgenommen (zb. ohne Tempomat auf der Autobahn mit dem Gasfuß die Geschwindigkeit zu halten).
Den Verkehr soll der Fahrer dabei natürlich nach wie vor im Auge behalten. Wenn aber manche Autofahrer meinen ein Nickerchen machen zu können, dann ist das ein Problem des Menschen, nicht des teilautonomen Systems. Abstandsradar, Abstandsregeltempomat, Bremsassistent, Spurhalteassistent usw, all das sind Systeme die aktuell nichts weiter machen, als "parasitäre" Aufgaben zu übernehmen (Steuerung/Bedienung des Fahrzeuges). Genau dadurch hat der Fahrer ja erst "Ressourcen" frei, um sich sogar noch besser auf den Verkehr kümmern zu können.

Wenn er dabei natürlich Videos anschaut, und deswegen unter einen LKW knallt, dann hat er das mit der "Teilautonomi" nicht so richtig verstehen wollen. Hier ist aber der Mensch das Problem (wie bei 98% aller Unfälle), nicht der Computer.


> Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt anderer Meinung und frage mich, wieso das immer so hochgepuscht wird. Kein Mensch entscheidet in diesen hypothetischen Szenarien irgend etwas rational. Wo immer ein Mensch die Möglichkeit, etwaige Folgen zu durchdenken, hat er ohnehin mehr als genug Zeit für "erfolgreiche Vollbremsung". Und quasi alle derartigen Szenarien gehen auch auf Situationen zurück, in denen die Frage entweder ethisch einfach ist oder sich technisch ebenfalls nicht stellt: Wenn es keinen potentiell schadensfreien Ausweg gibt, dann hat entweder jemand plötzlich den Weg versperrt und das Auto sollte mit einer Vollbremsung reagieren, um den Schaden möglichst gering zu halten, aber nicht ausweichen um den Schaden auf bis dato unbeteiligte zu verlagern. Oder aber es gab nie einen freien Weg und das autonome Auto fährt aufgrund seiner eigenen Unfähigkeit un(zureichend )kontrolliert auf seine Opfer zu. Dann hat es auch keinen Anlass, darüber nachzudenken.


Dass der Mensch in den wirklich knappen Situationen nicht unbedingt rational entscheidet ändert nichts daran, dass der Computer in der Situation durchaus eine zahlreiche Menge an "Überlegungen" anstellen kann. Und "nicht ausweichen um den Schaden auf bis dato Unbeteiligte zu verlagern"? Und wenn die Zahl der potentiellen Opfer bzw. die Wahrscheinlichkeit schwerer Verletzungen damit reduziert werden kann? Der Mensch brauch zwar etwas länger, aber auch er kann in sehr kurzer Zeit wichtige Entscheidungen treffen. Nur dass die dann sehr oft nicht in der optimalsten Handlung resultieren.

Wenn also zb. plötzlich eine Gruppe Kinder knapp vor einem Fahrzeug auf die Fahrbahn läuft, auf der Gegenspur gerade ein Auto angefahren kommt, und rechts auf dem Bürgersteig sich auch noch Kinder aufhalten, dann macht man dem Menschen vielleicht keine Vorwürfe wenn er falsch reagiert. Aber von einem Computer erwartet man natürlich, dass er sich für die Lösung mit der geringsten "Opferanzahl" (Beschädigung von Menschen) entscheidet. Übrigens ein Beispiel für die überlegene Sicherheit durch vernetzte autonome Fahrzeuge. Denn hier würde dein Wagen zb. ein Signal an den Gegenverkehr (bzw. alle potentiell betroffenen Fahrzeuge) senden, der direkt eine Notbremsung einleitet, und dir damit zumindest ein Ausweichen in den Gegenverkehr mit deutlich weniger schlimmen (wenn überhaupt) Folgen ermöglichen würde.

Denn auch wenn der vorderste Fahrer einer Gefahrensituation vielleicht gerade so noch entkommen kann, der Nachfolgende Verkehr kann das sehr oft nicht. Bei einer Vernetzten Mobilität könnten direkt alle Fahrzeuge, die von der Situation betroffen wären, Maßnahmen ergreifen (ausweichen, bremsen), lange bevor die entsprechenden "Fahrer" überhaupt etwas von der Situation mitbekommen könnten.

Und im Straßenverkehr kommt es sehr oft zu Sitationen, in denen primär die (spontane oder überlegte) Reaktion eines Fahrers darüber entscheidet, wie hoch oder ob überhaupt der Schaden an eigentlich unbeteiligten wird. Du kannst dir ja auf Youtube mal Videos anschauen, wo eine Situation eigentlich gar keine Opfer erfodert hätte, aber das Fehlverhalten eines Fahrers direkt zu einem Massenunfall mit zahlreichen Opfern (Tote und Verletze) geführt hat. Und sehr oft ist derjenige, der dann noch mit einem "blauen Auge" davongekommen ist, der Verursacher des ganzen Chaos.


> Wäre er dagegen aufmerksam unterwegs, hätte er bei Innenstadtgeschwindigkeiten rechtzeitig anhalten können.


Du solltest dir wirklich mal einige Dashcam-Videos auf Youtube anschauen. Es gibt fast unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, wie jemand der beim Fahren alles 100%ig korrekt macht, trotzdem plötzlich in eine Situation kommen kann, wo seine "spontane Reaktion" über Leben oder Tot entscheidet. Nicht nur wenn jemand sehr knapp vor dein Auto läuft. Es reicht schon wenn ein Dritter (Fahrer) einen Fehler macht, der dich innerhalb von Sekunden aus deiner fehlerfreien Fahrt in einen Alptraum katapultiert. Ich hab mittlerweile schon so viele Menschen (Fahrer und Beifahrer) sterben sehen, die überhaupt nichts falsch gemacht haben. Die entweder schon tot waren bevor sie reagieren konnten, oder die sich spontan von allen möglichen Optionen leider gerade für eine der ungünstigsten entschieden haben. Die sehr oft einfach keine Chance mehr hatten, die vielleicht einzig richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.


> Schilder werden geplant? Das mag auf dem Papier so stehen. Guck dir eine x-beliebige Baustelle abseits von Autobahnen an, da weiß die Stadt bestenfalls, dass sie die Schilder rausgegeben hat.


Ich sprach natürlich primär von normalen Straßenschildern. Baustelle? Die wird mir bei meiner Navisoftware heute schon spätestens dann angezeigt, wenn ein paar andere Navi-Nutzer mit Internet eingeschaltet dort mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit vorbeigefahren sind. Nur das solche Systeme heute optional sind, und vom tlw. vom Nutzer gesteuert werden (die Nutzer können Baustellen usw. auch mit 2 Klicks selber melden). Bei vernetzten Autos würde sich jede Änderung im Straßenverkehr in Echtzeit ausbreiten können, ganz ohne externen Zugriff (nicht nur eine Veränderung der Geschwindigkeit, auch die Anzahl an aktuell genutzten Spuren usw). Ganz abgesehen davon das bei vernetzter Mobilität auch die Position jedes Autos an die Fahrzeuge in einem bestimmten Umkreis übertragen werden könnte (unabhängig davon ob selbst per GPS übermittelt, oder von den Sensoren anderer Fahrzeuge).


> Sowas auch nur technisch umzusetzen ist in meinen Augen bis auf weiteres nicht zu schaffen.


Sowas hab ich schon bei vielen Dingen gehört, die heute völlig normal sind. 


> Nebenstraßen werden vielleicht alle paar Jahrzehnte markierungstechnisch behandelt, wenn überhaupt. Darauf können autonome Autos nicht warten.


Tesla bewirbt seine optional erhältliches Sensoren-Pakete (das erste Upgrade kostet 6000€ Aufpreis, das zweite noch mal 3600€) beim Model S schon damit, dass durch die neuen Sensoren (es gab eine deutlich Aufwertung im Vergleich zum Vorgänger) eine Navigation auch komplett ohne Fahrbahnmarkierung möglich ist.

Stufe 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stufe 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Daher denke ich, selbst wenn dieses Hardware-Setup noch nicht ausreichend sein sollte, spätestens das nächste wird es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sein. Und dann sind wir erst am Anfang, und immer noch bei Autos mit Lenkrad (also mMn noch nicht der wirklich vollautonomen Generation). Die Verbesserungen ggü. dem Vorgänger sind schon sehr erheblich, und werden in 1-2-3 Jahren sicher wieder erheblich ausfallen. Bis der vollautonome Betrieb im Straßenverkehr mal zugelassen wird (was ja durchaus bedeuten kann, das selbst aktuelle oder noch kommende Tesla-Modelle die dann gesetzlichen Anforderungen nicht erfüllen!), werden die Unzulänglichkeiten die du heute bemängelst (falls sie mit der aktuellen Sensorik nicht schon obsolet sind) kein Thema mehr sein. Und das muß nicht länger als 3-5 Jahre dauern.

Und ja, ich weiß (und habe berücksichtigt) dass die Aussagen von Tesla durchaus eine Spur zu optimistisch sein können. ^^


> Ja, mit der Einstellung scheinen einige Autofahrer unterwegs zu sein...
> Zur Erinnerung: Radfahrer und Fußgänger sind Verkehrsteilnehmer mit Verkehrsrechten und typischen Verhalten, das vorrausschauend zu berücksichtigen ist. Wenn man nicht erkennt, mit was man es zu tun hat, kann man auch das Bewegungsspektrum nicht berücksichtigen. Ein Fußgänger kann z.B. seine Richtung schlagartig um 90° ändern, aber nur sehr beschränkt beschleunigen. Ein Radfahrer dagegen ist deutlich flotter unterwegs und wird zum Beispiel bei Annäherung an parkende Autos deutlich weiter in die Spurmitte rücken und dies nur kurz vorher durch eine Körperbewegung (aber keine Lichtsignale - Danke lieber Verkehrsminister) andeuten. Ein Fahrer ist da (mehr oder minder) drauf vorbereitet, ein Auto dass nichtmal erkennt, um was es da geht...?


Kann oder könnte hat hier mMn keine Relevanz. Auch der Radfahrer könnte seine Richtung annähernd schlagartig um 90° ändern (muß ja nicht mal gewollt sein), ein sportlicher Fußgänger schneller als ein Radfahrer (oder Auto) beschleunigen. Deswegen ist es gar nicht erforderlich die einzelnen Objekte absolut zu definieren. Ich sagte ja, Art (Mensch oder Tier), Position, Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit und Richtung. Und das in einem Intervall so hoch wie möglich. Es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle was das einzelne Objekt theoretisch könnte, es zählt was es aktuell tut. Sonst dürfte auch ein menschlicher Fahrer nur im Schrittempo durch die Stadt fahren, denn fast jeder Fußgänger an dem er vorbeifährt könnte plötzlich eine 90° Drehung samt Spurt auf die Straße vor das Auto hinlegen. Aber in der Regel wird er das nicht tun. Entscheident ist hier nur das Verhalten des Fahrers, wenn der Fußgänger es tut.

Daher sollte man besser davon ausgehen, dass jedes dieser Objekte sein Bewegungsverhalten (Richtung und Geschwindigkeit) schlagartig ändern könnte. Aber reagieren muß das Fahrzeug erst, wenn sie es tun. Und welche Rolle spielt es dann, ob ein Radfahrer oder ein Fußgänger mit 20km/h den Fahrweg unvorhergesehen kreuzen? Oder ein Radfahrer der neben seinem Bike läuft? Und seit wann können Fußgänger nur beschränkt beschleunigen? Auf den ersten Metern renn ich "alter Sack" dir jedem Radfahrer davon.

Und du hast als Autofahrer zu einem Radfahrer den gleichen Abstand einzuhalten wie zu einem Mofa, Moped oder Motorradfahrer.


> und damit meine ich nicht die, die Querbeet fahren "und selbst an ihrem Tod schuld sind"


Selbst schuld oder nicht, ein computer kann einem solchen Radfahrer eher das Leben "retten" als ein fahrer. Denn darum geht es schließlich im Straßenverkehr, auch immer mit den Fehlern anderer Teilnehmer zu rechnen. Zwei Punkte deren Einhalten mMn >70% der Unfälle verhindern könnten, an die sich aber viele Fahrer nicht halten: Vorrausschauendes Fahren mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit. Egal ob innerstädtisch, auf der Landstraße oder der Autobahn, wer vorrausschauend und mit einer angepassten Geschwindigkeit fährt, hat für die meisten Situationen genug Zeit und Abstand um entsprechend reagieren zu können.

Der Straßenverkehr ist nämlich nicht der geeignete Ort, um die Zeit reinzuholen, die man vorher beim masturbieren, länger schlafen oder sonstigen Tätigkeiten vertrödelt hat. Aber genau das denken sehr viele Fahrer. Jede Minute die man hier einsparen kann, kann man anschließend für wichtigere Aufgaben nutzen. Auch wenn man damit das Risiko für sich und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer hier und da direkt mal exponentiell erhöht.

Das Problem für mich wäre daher nicht mal der Radfahrer der sich dummerweise gerade selbst aus dem Spiel nimmt, sondern der schwere LKW, der vielleicht gerade noch völlig erschrocken versucht auszuweichen, und dabei frontal in den Kombi auf der Gegenfahrbahn knallt - und vielleicht eine ganze Familie ausradiert. Und da sind wir wieder bzgl. der ethischen Frage. Ein autonomer LKW hätte vielleicht einfach nur gebremst, und dabei unausweichlich "nur" den Radfahrer in den Teer massiert.


> Die Bahn ist, mit "etwas" Optimierung und vor allem mit Direktverbindungen sicherlich eine Alternative zum Flieger.
> Aber wie du selbst schon sagst: Das ist eine andere Form von Urlaub als die, für die man ein Auto nimmt.


Das stimmt, denn 1000-1500KM (oder mehr) mit dem Auto in den Urlaub fahren ist deutlich weniger "entspannend", selbst wenn man 1-2x mit seinem Gepäck umsteigen muß. Eigentlich sollte das Fahren solcher Strecken grundsätzlich unattraktiver als die Alternative sein. Und wenn das Personal sich um das Gepäck kümmert, kann es das auch problemlos sein. Und das eigene Auto von zu Hause muß man im Zielgebiet auch nicht unbedingt dabei haben. Wir sind auch schon monatelang im VW-Bus durch Südafrika gefahren, oder haben Jeep-Touren durch Nordafrika gemacht. Auch alles im eigenen Auto. Aber das haben wir uns einfach dort gekauft.


> Siehe oben: Du hast da Preise, die gefühlt eine Größenordnung unter dem liegen, was ich so kenne. (Mal spontan bei Sixt geguckt: Mein letzter Camping-Urlaub auf dem Balkan wäre sogar unmöglich gewesen, da das Land nicht in "Zone1" liegt, es aber keinen Kombi gibt, mit dem man in "Zone 2" fahren darf.)


Auch unter dem was ich so kannte. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich hab seit Jahren nicht mehr nach Mietwagen geschaut. Wegen dir hab ich sogar zum ersten mal einen Preisvergleich für Mietwagen benutzt, ich wusste nicht mal dass es sowas gibt. Aber Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, und Mietwagen bekommst du heutzutage (scheinbar) hinterher geworfen.

Und eine Möglichkeit die wir (zumindest ich) bisher noch gar nicht bedacht haben: Langstrecken-Mietwagen mit E-Antrieb. Also E-Mietwagen die speziell auf lange Strecken ausgelegt sind. Schön groß für viel Gepäck (Kombi/Van), sparsamer E-Antrieb, und maximaler Akku mit Superschnellladefähigkeit. Alle zb. 600-700Km mal nen Stündchen oder anderthalb Pause sollte doch nun wirklich kein Problem sein.


> Du hast einen Zirkelschluss:
> =>"Puffer sind kein Problem, weil in den Elektroautos"=>"kein Problem bedeutet keine hohen Kosten"=>"Elektroautos werden akzeptiert"=>"Elektroautos belasten das Stromnetz"=>"Stromnetz ist kein Problem mit Puffern"=>


Jain. Aktuell wird sehr viel vom erzeugten Strom (primär wohl Öko-Strom, wegen der Spitzen) verkauft, oder einfach in ausländische Netze gepuffert, oder sehr oft direkt am Erzeugungsort (PV, Windkraft) in den Boden geleitet. Diesen ganzen temporären Überschuß könnte man schon mal in intelligente Akkus puffern, bzw. in Reichweite umsetzen. Das dürften schon heute eine ganze Menge elektrische Kilometer für E-Mob sein. Und mit zunehmdem Ausbau von grünem Strom (für zunehmde E-Mob ja auch erforderlich, wenngleich der mit Abstand größte Bedarf ja unsere allgemein benötigte Energie ist), wäre eine zunehmende E-Mob (mehr Akkus) quasi von Vorteil. In einem nicht gerade kleinen Rahmen würde sich die schrittweise Expansion beider System ergänzen.


> In der Realität sieht es eher so aus:
> potentieller Autokäufer: Das Ding ist teuer und die Infrastruktur fehlt!
> Stromversorger: Wieso sollte ich die Infrastruktur bezahlen in der Hoffnung, dass manchmal eins dieser quasi nicht gekauften E-Autos da steht, wenn ich den Akku einfach direkt kaufen und unter eigener Kontrolle nutzen kann?


Weil zumindest beim aktuellen Mobilitätskonzept (was wohl noch einige Jahre bestehen wird) der mobile Akku die mit Abstand meiste Zeit nur rumsteht - und damit ein stationärer Akku ist. Das Aufteilen der Kosten auf Fahrer (Besitzer) und Versorger würde für beide Seiten geringere Kosten pro nutzbarer Kapazitätseinheit bedeuten. Und das auch dann, wenn der Erzeuger einen Teil zur Ladeinfrastruktur beisteuert (er verdient ja am Ladestrom wieder), um zb. bei Arbeitgebern für entsprechende Lademöglichkeiten zu sorgen. Der Autofahrer könnte per Software definieren, wieviel seiner Kapazität er für intelligentes Puffern bereitstellt, und dafür dann zb. optional mit entsprechenden Nachlässen beim Stromkauf belohnt werden (er puffert dann vielleicht überschüssigen Strom in seine Nutzkapazität, kauft ihn aber als Ladestrom vergünstigt ein). Möglichkeiten zur Ausgestaltung gäbe es hier zahlreiche.

Und wenn die Versorger schlau wären, würden sie dem Trend der dezentralen Versorgung auch viel mehr entgegen kommen, und sich selbst verstärkt an Heim-PV beteiligen. Dann könnte man sich als Versorger zumindest Nutzungs-Anteile an den Heim-Speichern sichern. Denn über kurz oder lang werden, nicht zuletzt durch sinkende Preise der PV und Pufferspeicher, quasi alle Immobilien mal mit PV eingedeckt werden. Dezentrale Erzeugung/Versorgung ist eben am sinnvollsten. Wofür Felder mit PV vollstellen und dann den Strom puffern und verteilen, wenn er direkt beim Verbraucher erzeugt und gepuffert werden kann.


> Und wie schon mehrfach dargelegt: Bis wir ein Stromnetzt und erneuerbare Kraftwerke in Überzahl haben, zahlt sich E-Mobilität für die Umwelt eben gar nicht aus.


Das sagst du jedes mal, ist aber nicht nur mMn einfach nur falsch. Damit sich die E-Mob auszahlt muß sie nur sauberer als aktuelle Verbrenner sein, und das ist sie quasi aus dem Stand.


> ... ist verlorenes Potential für sinnvolleres.


Da geb ich dir ja ja wie gesagt ein Stück weit recht. Der Unterschied ist, dass die Investitionen der E-Mob zu einem größeren Teil (natürlich nicht nur) dem "Volk" zugute kommen. Denn die bekommen dafür E-Autos. Die deutlich sinnvolleren Zuschüße bzgl. der Erzeugung kommen zu 100% erstmal den Erzeugern/Versorgern/Unternehmen zu Gute. Die machen aber jährlich zweistellige Milliardenbeträge Gewinn. Also sollte es deren Aufgabe sein, in die Erzeugung zu investieren. Die fahren die dicke Kohle ein, und wir Kunden sollen mit unseren Steuern auch noch zusätzlich deren Infrastruktur erneuern? WTF. Das ist zumindest nicht sehr schlüssig. Genau wie eine direkte (nicht über einen Zuschuß zum Kaufpreis) Subventionierung der Autobauer, damit die auf unsere Kosten umrüsten, obwohl auch die Milliarden Gewinne einfahren. Sowas ist an "Schwachsinnigkeit" ja fast nicht mehr zu überbieten. Dann müssen eben Gesetze geschaffen/geändert werden. Oder entsprechende Zuschüsse nur noch als Darlehen gewährt werden.


> Power to Gas wird heute schon in kleinem Maßstab genutzt und sollte in fünf Jahren bereit für den Masseneinsatz sein. Die Frage, ob gasgetriebene Fahrzeuge Zukunftspotential haben, hängt dann allein davon ab, ob in den folgenden Jahrzehnten eine bessere Langezeit-Speichertechnik für überflüssigen Strom findet. Bislang wird keine hoch gehandelt.


Du meinst Strom zu Gas, Gas zu Verbrenner? Oder dann wieder Gas zu Strom? Dass der Verbrenner, egal mit welchem Treibstoff genutzt, nicht die Zukunft ist, ist für mich in Stein gemeißelt. Nicht nur wegen der Effizienz, auch wegen der Belastung durch die Instandhaltung. Und das selbst mit Keramiklegierung (kein Verschleiß, kaum bis keine Schmierstoffe nötig), kalter Verbrennung, und was in der Theorie noch alles möglich wäre. Der Elektromotor ist einfach der sauberste Antrieb. Und sauberen Strom brauchen wir primär schon für unseren allgemeinen Energiebedarf.




> Ein Großteil der aktuellen Ausbauten zielt nicht auf den Bedarf pro Auto, sondern pro Fläche ab. Ein geschlossenes Netz brauchst du halt eigentlich schon seit dem ersten Fahrzeug, dass ein vollwertiger Ersatz sein soll. Stattdessen hat man nicht einmal ein einheitliches, zufriedenstellendes System...


Was aber auch nicht der Technik geschuldet ist, sondern den "dusseligen" Entscheidungsträgern. Und das Netz muß nur den Ansprüchen der aktuellen Nutzer bzw. deren Ansprüchen genügen. Es sollte daher intelligent mitwachsen, statt jetzt schon für ein Szenario mit 60mio E-Autos ausgelegt zu sein/werden. Dass das nur eingeschränkt möglich ist ist mir klar, aber soweit möglich sollte man sich daran halten.


> Quad- und Motorrad-*zur-Arbeit*-Fahrer gibt es fast gar nicht. Und Fahrad-/Mofa-/Fußfahrer eben leider ziemlich wenige - sonst könnten wir uns die ganze Diskussion hier sparen


Wobei die Fußfahrer schon äußerst selten sind.  Und ich sprach nicht vom Weg zur Arbeit, sondern von Fahrern allgemein (wegen deinem ständigen "Crashtest-Argument" - oder redest du von speziellen "zur-Arbeit-fahren-Crashtests"?  )

Und genau das mein ich ja. Ich bekomme was, 4000€ zum E-Auto als Zuschuss? Warum dann nicht nen Tausi oder zwei zum Pedelec/E-Roller? Wäre das nicht sinnvoller?



PS: Wow, nice. Kurz vor Ende meiner Wall of Text schenkt Win10 mit nen Bluescreen. Danke an die Forensoftware, die mir annähernd mein komplettes Posting nach den Neustart wiederherstellen konnte. Ich war gerade ziiiiiiiiemlich angepisst............ (schnell auf "Antworten" klicken^^)


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Randnotiz meinerseits -- bei den vielen Quotes im Post hört man schon nach dem ersten Drittel auf zu lesen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kleine Randnotiz meinerseits -- bei den vielen Quotes im Post hört man schon nach dem ersten Drittel auf zu lesen.



Jo, ging mir auch so gerade. 

Vlt. mal so eine Frage am Rande, was das autonome Fahren betrifft.

Folgendes Szenario:

In einer Großstadt eine normale zweispurige Straße,

vor mir schiebt plötzlich ein Kind einen größeren Puppenwagen auf die Straße,

im Gegenverkehr kommt aber zeitgleich ein Transporter entgegen,

wie würde denn wohl der Bordcomputer jetzt reagieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht liest es sich in dieser Form besser für Euch. Eine spannende Arbeit mit vielen überraschenden Aspekten
https://www.uni-oldenburg.de/fileadmin/user_upload/informatik/hoestr14.pdf


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest es sich in dieser Form besser für Euch. Eine spannende Arbeit mit vielen überraschenden Aspekten
> https://www.uni-oldenburg.de/fileadmin/user_upload/informatik/hoestr14.pdf



191 Seiten? 

Das tue ich mir heute nicht an. 

Vlt. habe ich am WE mal Zeit, mir diesen Schmöker reinzuziehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 191 Seiten?


Querlesen, man muss ja nicht jedes Wort mitbekommen, nur die wesentlichen Thesen.
Es war auch mehr eine ironische Antwort darauf, dass sich Foristen über eine angemessene 
un sachliche Diskussion echauffieren. 

Komplexe Inhalte sind nicht mit Schlagworten zu umschreiben


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Querlesen, man muss ja nicht jedes Wort mitbekommen, nur die wesentlichen Thesen.
> Es war auch mehr eine ironische Antwort darauf, dass sich Foristen über eine angemessene
> un sachliche Diskussion echauffieren.



Ich werde trotzdem mal reinschauen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 191 Seiten?
> 
> Das tue ich mir heute nicht an.
> 
> Vlt. habe ich am WE mal Zeit, mir diesen Schmöker reinzuziehen.



Warte auf das Hörbuch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> billiger-mietwagen.de - Autovermietung und Mietwagen im Preisvergleich
> 
> Die Preise variieren u.a. je nach gewähltem Standort und Mietzeitraum. Wo mir letzte Woche noch ab 200€ für nen Kombi (aus Frankfurt) inkl. 3000KM angezeigt wurden, sind es heute 245€ (und 3750KM). Vielleicht hab ich auch nen anderen Tag zum abholen/abgeben angegeben. Und das ist auch einfach nur der erste Treffer bei der Suche nach "Mietwagen" in Google.



Ein Ärgernis auf alle Fälle bei solchen Suchanfragen: Zu befahrende Länder stehen immer nur im Kleingedruckten. Und manchmal nicht einmal da. Mir wurde z.B. ein 200 Euro/Woche Europcar-Angebot aufgelistet, da steht dann (natürlich nur bei Europcar selbst), dass Fahrzeuge der Kategorie "Selction" und "Full Size" in bestimmte Länder nicht fahren dürfen. Kategorien, die es gibt heißen "Groß", "Cabrios", "Kleinbusse", etc. 
Wenn man sich den Aufwand macht kann man vermutlich trotzdem Angebote finden, die den Aufpreis von einem nur-Stadt- zu einem urlaubstauglichen Neuwagen aufwiegen. Wenn man Jahres- oder Gebrauchtwagenpreise zugrunde liegt wird die Rechnung schon deutlich schwierige.



> Dann hab ich wohl die Frage nicht verstanden.



Hmm - "Wieso spielt das Besitzverhältnis (meins/nicht meins) beim Fahren in nichtautonomen Autos eine Rolle, aber nicht in autonomen Autos?" Find ich eigentlich recht einfach zu verstehen. Nur was "eigenes Auto und Taxi sind teurer" damit zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht.



> Naja, ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht wieso 10x günstiger sein muß. 25% günstiger wäre zb. schon ein Anreiz, oder auch 50%. Aber gleich um den Faktor 10 günstiger?



Wie viele Produkte kennst du, die bei einer Preissenkung um 25% ihren Marktanteil von "so klein das es nicht einmal einheitliche Statistiken gibt" auf "80%" steigern kann? (Ernsthaft: Ich habe versucht, Zahlen zu finden, aber diverse Studien sind sich nicht einmal einig, ob sie Taxis als PKW-Indivialverkehr oder als ÖPNV zählen sollen. Aber die Zahlen sind wohl so winzig, dass es für das Ergebnis der Studien auch egal ist.)



> Deutlich größer müsste sie eigentlich gar nicht sein. Die Aufteilung (auch der Warte-/bzw. Ladestationen) würde ja anhand der Nachfrage geregelt. Heute sammeln sich ja alle Taxen an bestimmten Plätzen, zb. dem Bahnhof, Flughafen usw, entsprechend sind die Anfahrtszeiten bei einem Anruf von außerhalb. Ohne Taxifahrer sind die Kosten beim warten deutlich geringer, ergo kann man einzelne Taxen auch mal außerhalb warten lassen, ohne das die Unkosten explodieren, selbst wenn es mal eine Weile nicht gerufen wird (durch niedrigere Preise werden sie aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch außerhalb wieder öfter gerufen).



Also innerhalb von Städten sind unter 5 km zwischen zwei Taxi-Wartezonen nicht üblich, zum Teil weniger als 2. Und große Konzentrationen mit mehr als 3-4 Taxen kenne ich ausschließlich von Bahnhöfen, weil da halt ein Stoßaufkommen herrscht (1 Zug voll potentieller Taxinutzer). Die Kosten sind außerdem an jedem Warteort die gleichen, auch bei heutigen Taxen - an der Verteilung ändert sich mit autonomen nichts.



> Das sind keine Ausnahmesituationen, und Straßenschilder mit Aufklebern sind nun wirklich das kleinste Problem
> 
> Das sind Ausnahmen, genau wie Menschliche Fahrer die mit solchen "Standard-Situationen" regelmäßig überfordert sind. Schau dir mal ein paar Videos auf Youtube an, in welchen Situationen der Mensch so alles versagt. Du stellst den Mensch, so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor, deutlich "fähiger" hin, als er tatsächlich ist. Und das autonomes Fahren noch etwas dauert, ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr. Selbst bei Tesla, wo du für tausende €uro eine bessere Sensorik für autonomes Fahren optional dazu bestellen kannst, werden ja noch lange nicht alle Funktionen auch freigeschaltet.



Totalversagen von Menschen in solchen Situationen ist die Regel? Das wage ich hochgradig zu bezweifeln, denn man kann keine Fahrt durch die Stadt unternehmen, ohne 3-4-5 solche Situationen zu haben. Deiner Logik nach müssten menschliche Fahrer täglich zwei Unfälle produzieren, denn wie du ganz richtig feststellst: Solche Situationen als "Ausnahme" zu bezeichnen ist entweder Sarkasmus - oder man redet von angeblich autonomen Autos, die damit tatsächlich überfordert sind.
Und nein, für mich ist es kein Geheimnis, dass tatsächlich autonomes Fahren noch einige Jahrzehnte dauert. Aber du behaupteste bislang das Gegenteil.



> Den Verkehr soll der Fahrer dabei natürlich nach wie vor im Auge behalten. Wenn aber manche Autofahrer meinen ein Nickerchen machen zu können, dann ist das ein Problem des Menschen, nicht des teilautonomen Systems.



Nein, ist es nicht. Wenn das sogenannte autonome System eine permanent vollkonzentriere Aufsichtsperson zum zentralen Bestandteil des Betriebskonzeptes macht, dann ist die Inexistenz einer derartigen Person auch ein Problem dieses Systems. Jobs, die solche Aufmerksamkeit erfordern ohne dabei so einschläfernd zu sein werden in 1-2 Stundenschichten gemacht (z.B. Fluglotse), auf stark vereinfachte und gesicherte Bereiche beschränkt (z.B. Zugführer) oder beziehungsweise oft und von zwei oder mehr Personen (z.B. Schifffahrt) ausgeübt, die sich gegenseitig überwachen.



> Du solltest dir wirklich mal einige Dashcam-Videos auf Youtube anschauen.



Das sagst du sehr, sehr oft. Abgesehen von der fragwürdigen Möglichkeit aus (weltweit) mehreren Millionen aufgezeichneten Straßenkilometern pro Stunde einen repräsentativen Überblick zu ermitteln, könntest du wenigstens ein paar Beispiele verlinken. Vielleicht kann man ja was lernen.



> Daher sollte man besser davon ausgehen, dass jedes dieser Objekte sein Bewegungsverhalten (Richtung und Geschwindigkeit) schlagartig ändern könnte. Aber reagieren muß das Fahrzeug erst, wenn sie es tun.



Dann ist es bei den im innenstädtischen Verkehr über weite Strecken üblichen (und für den Durchsatz nötigen) Abständen zu spät, unabhängig von der Reaktionszeit. Entweder du hast vorher gemäß der anderen Verkehrteilnehmer die Sicherheitszonen spezifisch angepasst oder nicht. Und wenn die Situation "Fußgänger nutzt die Fahrbahn" für dich nur eine entschärfte, weil langsamere Fassung von "Radfahrer nutzt die Fahrbahn" ist und kein Warnzeichen, weil da jemand an einem Ort ist, an dem er sich überhaupt nicht aufhalten sollte, dann hast du halt nicht kapiert was läuft und bist ein Sicherheitsrisiko.



> Und welche Rolle spielt es dann, ob ein Radfahrer oder ein Fußgänger mit 20km/h den Fahrweg unvorhergesehen kreuzen? Oder ein Radfahrer der neben seinem Bike läuft? Und seit wann können Fußgänger nur beschränkt beschleunigen?



Was sind deine Zwischenspurtzeiten von 20 auf 50? 



> Und du hast als Autofahrer zu einem Radfahrer den gleichen Abstand einzuhalten wie zu einem Mofa, Moped oder Motorradfahrer.



Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Hinterhereiern. Vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich intensiver mit der Situation in Großstädten, wo du der von dir thematisierte Pendlerverkehr nunmal konzentriert auftritt, beschäftigen und nicht mit der Situation auf dem Land, die dir den ÖPNV-Aussagen zu Folge deutlich geläufiger ist.



> Jain. Aktuell wird sehr viel vom erzeugten Strom (primär wohl Öko-Strom, wegen der Spitzen) verkauft, oder einfach in ausländische Netze gepuffert, oder sehr oft direkt am Erzeugungsort (PV, Windkraft) in den Boden geleitet. Diesen ganzen temporären Überschuß könnte man schon mal in intelligente Akkus puffern, bzw. in Reichweite umsetzen.



Jein retour. Du wirfst zwei Dinge zusammen: Den relativ kleinen Überschuss, den wir ins Ausland verkaufen, weil da die Preise gut sind oder durch ausländische Netze fließen lassen, weil die eigenen nicht reichen. Diesen Strom könntest du zum Laden nutzen, sobald du die "letzte Meile" zum Auto flächendeckend ausgebaut hast (ein sehr großes "sobald"). Damit gewinnst du aber fast gar nichts, denn dieser Strom wird auch heute schon genutzt. Der andere Aspekt sind die massiven Überschüsse, die am Kraftwerk vereudet oder gar nicht erst produziert werden, weil die Netzkapazitäten zur Ableitung nicht ausreichen. Das wäre ein enormes, heute ungenutztes Potential - aber es wird heute nicht genutzt, weil das Netz fehlt. Und aus dem Grund kannst du es auch nicht für E-Autos nutzen beziehungsweise umgekehrt kannst du mit einem Netz diesen Strom vielen anderen sinnvollen Nutzungsformen zuführen, ohne extra noch E-Autos und Akkus kaufen zu müssen. Die Metallindustrie arbeitet zum Beispiel auch heute immer noch schwerpunktmäßig nachts um den billigen Nachstrom von überflüssigen Grundlastkraftwerken zu verbrauchen. Die könnten genausogut tagsüber billigen Solarstrom nutzen - wenn wir ein Netz hätten, dass diese Überschüsse verkraften können.
Das Problem: Politische und finanzielle Ressourcen werden derzeit weg vom Netzausbau hin zu Elektroautos genutzt. Das heißt weniger erneuerbarer Strom kann genutzt werden und den nutzt man dann auch noch unter erheblichen Zusatzinvestitionen in einem trotz allem etwas ineffizienteren mobilen System. So hat man weniger Benzin-Verbrenner auf der Straße und mehr Kohlestrom im Stahlwerk. Was von beiden dreckiger ist...



> Weil zumindest beim aktuellen Mobilitätskonzept (was wohl noch einige Jahre bestehen wird) der mobile Akku die mit Abstand meiste Zeit nur rumsteht - und damit ein stationärer Akku ist.



Nur wenn er an jedem Standort angeschlossen werden kann und wird. Was "beim aktuellen Mobilitätskonzept (was wohl noch einige Jahre bestehen wird)" eben nicht der Fall ist. 



> Und wenn die Versorger schlau wären, würden sie dem Trend der dezentralen Versorgung auch viel mehr entgegen kommen, und sich selbst verstärkt an Heim-PV beteiligen. Dann könnte man sich als Versorger zumindest Nutzungs-Anteile an den Heim-Speichern sichern. Denn über kurz oder lang werden, nicht zuletzt durch sinkende Preise der PV und Pufferspeicher, quasi alle Immobilien mal mit PV eingedeckt werden. Dezentrale Erzeugung/Versorgung ist eben am sinnvollsten. Wofür Felder mit PV vollstellen und dann den Strom puffern und verteilen, wenn er direkt beim Verbraucher erzeugt und gepuffert werden kann.



Der entscheidende Geschäftsvorteil von Großkonzernen sind Einsparungen durch Zentralisierung. Die sind weder in der Lage viele Kleinstprojekte zu organisieren, noch könnten sie damit ihren Wasserkopf finanzieren. Genau deswegen lobbiieren sie in Richtung "Großprojekte only".



> Das sagst du jedes mal, ist aber nicht nur mMn einfach nur falsch. Damit sich die E-Mob auszahlt muß sie nur sauberer als aktuelle Verbrenner sein, und das ist sie quasi aus dem Stand.


 
Und ich sag es nochmal: Das ist eine blinde Sichtweise auf dem Niveau von "Strom kommt aus der Steckdose".
Wenn ein E-Auto in einer Stadt konsumiert kann man seine Energiebilanz nicht auf seine Nutzung im Vergleich zu einem Verbrenner beschränken. Der Vergleich lautet "E-Auto vs. bisherigen Konsumenten dieser Energie" vs. "Verbrenner + anderer Konsument mit seiner bisherigen Energie". Noch gilt, trotz allem, der Einspeisevorrang für erneuerbare. Wir verbrauchen soviel erneuerbaren Strom stationär, wie unsere Netze zulassen. Und mit besseren Netzten könnte es noch viel mehr sein. Auch ist der Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien nicht durch die Nachfrage nach Strom begrenzt. Die zusätzliche Nachfrage durch E-Autos kann also keine zusätzlichen Bauanstrengungen freisetzen, sie wird durch die verzögerte Abschaltung anderer Kraftwerke gedeckt. Und die CO2-Bilanz mit Strom aus "Kraftwerken, die eigentlich stillgelegt werden sollte" sieht eben so aus, wie ich sie beschreibe. Kannst du anderer Meinung sein, erachte ich aber als Fakt.



> Da geb ich dir ja ja wie gesagt ein Stück weit recht. Der Unterschied ist, dass die Investitionen der E-Mob zu einem größeren Teil (natürlich nicht nur) dem "Volk" zugute kommen. Denn die bekommen dafür E-Autos. Die deutlich sinnvolleren Zuschüße bzgl. der Erzeugung kommen zu 100% erstmal den Erzeugern/Versorgern/Unternehmen zu Gute. Die machen aber jährlich zweistellige Milliardenbeträge Gewinn. Also sollte es deren Aufgabe sein, in die Erzeugung zu investieren. Die fahren die dicke Kohle ein, und wir Kunden sollen mit unseren Steuern auch noch zusätzlich deren Infrastruktur erneuern? WTF. Das ist zumindest nicht sehr schlüssig. Genau wie eine direkte (nicht über einen Zuschuß zum Kaufpreis) Subventionierung der Autobauer, damit die auf unsere Kosten umrüsten, obwohl auch die Milliarden Gewinne einfahren. Sowas ist an "Schwachsinnigkeit" ja fast nicht mehr zu überbieten. Dann müssen eben Gesetze geschaffen/geändert werden. Oder entsprechende Zuschüsse nur noch als Darlehen gewährt werden.



Ich wäre ja seit Ewigkeiten dafür, auf Zuschüsse aus Verbraucher-/Steuerzahlergeldern zu verzichten und dafür Strafen auf das Gegenteil zu erheben, welche im Gegenzug an die Verbraucher/Steuerzahler gehen. Ist aber leider nicht drin mit unseren Politikern (allen), unserer Wirtschaft (sowieso) und unseren Wählern (leider).




> Du meinst Strom zu Gas, Gas zu Verbrenner? Oder dann wieder Gas zu Strom? Dass der Verbrenner, egal mit welchem Treibstoff genutzt, nicht die Zukunft ist, ist für mich in Stein gemeißelt. Nicht nur wegen der Effizienz, auch wegen der Belastung durch die Instandhaltung. Und das selbst mit Keramiklegierung (kein Verschleiß, kaum bis keine Schmierstoffe nötig), kalter Verbrennung, und was in der Theorie noch alles möglich wäre. Der Elektromotor ist einfach der sauberste Antrieb. Und sauberen Strom brauchen wir primär schon für unseren allgemeinen Energiebedarf.



Strom zu Gas, Gas zu Verbrenner - ja. Natürlich mit dem Traum, letzteres durch "Gas zu Brennstoffzelle" zu ersetzen, möglicherweise mit "Gas zu Turbine in Range-Extender" als Zwischenstufe. Aber das ist eigentlich im Moment gar nicht so wichtig, die Überlegung startet rein von der Ausgangseite her:
Strom zu Gas, Gas zu Gaskraftwerk ist aktuell das am höchsten gehandelste mehrmonatige Speicherkonzept für Energie. Wenn wir Zukunft sowieso den sommerlichen Nettoüberschuss in Gas anlegen, dann ist es von der Effizienz her kein großer Unterschied ob wir es anschließend im Kraftwerk verstromen, mit dem Strom Akkus laden und mit den Akkus übergewichtige E-Autos fahren, oder ob wir es direkt in bei sonst gleichen Eigenschaften leichteren Verbrennern/Hybriden verbrennen. Es kommt so oder so "Gas zu Verbrenner".
Der Vorteil bei der direkten Nutzung des Gases als mobilen statt nur als stationären Energiespeicher: Gas ist schon mobil. Wir haben Europaweit ein Netz, inklusive Tankstellen. Wir haben fertige Fahrzeuge von allen Herstellern. Und wir haben sogar schon eine Quelle für Gas, die zwar nicht annähernd so sauber wie Gas aus erneuerbaren ist, aber um ein Faktor 2 bis 4 sauberer als Benzin und Diesel (je nachdem, wie man die Förderung rechnet). Wir könnten binnen weniger Jahre auf 100% Gas umstellen, dabei die Emissionen drastisch senken und diese äußerst geringen Investitionen wären zu 100% übernehmbar in künftiges regeneratives System, dessen Gesamteffizienz unter Berücksichtigung der stationären Verbraucher durchaus auf Augenhöhe mit Batterie-Autos ist, welche Jahrzehnte für 100% Marktdurchdringung unter erheblichen Investitionen brauchen.
(Wenn man nicht diverse Zusatzannahmen zur Mobilitätsänderung hinzuzieht - von denen Gas-Verbrenner aber allesamt genauso profitieren würden.)

Soll übrigens nicht heißen, dass ich restlos davon überzeugt bin, dass dieses immer noch vergleichsweise ineffiziente Gesamtkonzept das mittelfristig Ziel sein wird. Aber im Moment sieht es so aus und kurzfristig hat es mit Abstand positivsten Effekt, einfach weil die Starthemnisse fehlen. Daher vermisse ich, dass es überhaupt mal diskutiert wird respektive betrachte die ganze Bagage, die nur mit wenig Ergebnissen über Batterien schwadronniert, als Greenwasher, die sich das Schild "Emissionsfrei" anhängen wollen, ohne tatsächlich etwas zu machen.



> Wobei die Fußfahrer schon äußerst selten sind.  Und ich sprach nicht vom Weg zur Arbeit, sondern von Fahrern allgemein (wegen deinem ständigen "Crashtest-Argument" - oder redest du von speziellen "zur-Arbeit-fahren-Crashtests"?  )



Hey, Rollerblades schienen diesen Sommer genauso ein Comeback gehabt zu haben, wie vieles andere das man gerne vergessen möchte!
Und den Verkehr zur Arbeit bringe ich rein, weil die (E-)Kleinstwagen für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen sind. Die Masse an Leuten, die heute einen SUV auch mit der Sicherheit im Hinterkopf kaufen und damit in der Stadt fahren, werden sich ohnehin nur mit Mühe zu den Kleinswagen diverser Start-Ups überreden lassen - und gar nicht mehr, sobald die etablierten Marken vollwertige Kleinwagen anbieten. E-Up und Co sind da das unterste der Gefühle, alles andere ist eine Konkurrenz zu Fahrrad und Roller die aber eben bislang unbeliebt sind.



> Und genau das mein ich ja. Ich bekomme was, 4000€ zum E-Auto als Zuschuss? Warum dann nicht nen Tausi oder zwei zum Pedelec/E-Roller? Wäre das nicht sinnvoller?



Ich würde ja ganz pragmatisch sagen: 2000 € für jedes Fahrzeug, dass die durchschnittliche Pendlerentfernung (um die es angeblich geht) von 20 km elektrisch schafft, ungeachtet dessen Konzeptes. Ich glaube, das würde die Beliebtheit von 1800 € Pedelecs dramatisch steigern 




Threshold schrieb:


> Kleine Randnotiz meinerseits -- bei den vielen Quotes im Post hört man schon nach dem ersten Drittel auf zu lesen.



Die einen posten 30 Posts zu (k)einem Thema, die anderen fassen ihre Diskussion zusammen - geschmacksfrage. Ich versuche mich aber kürzer zu fassen.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - "Wieso spielt das Besitzverhältnis (meins/nicht meins) beim Fahren in nichtautonomen Autos eine Rolle, aber nicht in autonomen Autos?" Find ich eigentlich recht einfach zu verstehen. Nur was "eigenes Auto und Taxi sind teurer" damit zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht.


Achso. Ich meinte, bei der autonomen Mobilität macht es so gesehen keinen Unterschied, ob man "alleine/unter sich" im eigenen (autonomen) Auto mit fährt, oder in einem fremden (autonomen) Auto (Taxi). Aktuell sitzt du aber entweder selbst am Steuer deines Autos (und bist alleine/in der Gruppe unter sich, man kann sich zb. ungestört unterhalten/verhalten), oder mit einem Fremden (Taxifahrer) in einem Taxi.

Beispiel: Singst du manchmal beim Autofahren? Falls ja, auch wenn du im Taxi mitfährst? 


> Wie viele Produkte kennst du, die bei einer Preissenkung um 25% ihren Marktanteil von "so klein das es nicht einmal einheitliche Statistiken gibt" auf "80%" steigern kann?


Deswegen sagte ich ja auch "oder 50%", aber um den Faktor 10 ist mMn absolut übertrieben. Wenn es so günstig wäre, würde niemand mehr mit etwas anderem fahren.


> (Ernsthaft: Ich habe versucht, Zahlen zu finden, aber diverse Studien sind sich nicht einmal einig, ob sie Taxis als PKW-Indivialverkehr oder als ÖPNV zählen sollen. Aber die Zahlen sind wohl so winzig, dass es für das Ergebnis der Studien auch egal ist.)


Wenn es Haltestellen anfährt ist es ÖP(N)V, wenn es individuell anfahren kann ist es Individualverkehr.^^


> Die Kosten sind außerdem an jedem Warteort die gleichen, auch bei heutigen Taxen - an der Verteilung ändert sich mit autonomen nichts.


Aktuell wird ein Taxifahrer (sofern nicht selbstständig) wohl nach Zeit vergütet. Längere Anfahrten/längerer Leerstand bedeuten also auch geringere Einnahmen. Kürzere Wartezeiten bedeuten eine höhere Auslastung = mehr Einnahmen. Eine intelligente Verteilung der wartenden autonomen Fahrzeuge wäre allerdings nur dann max. effizient möglich, wenn entweder nur ein Unternehmen in der Stadt Taxen anbietet, oder wenn die unterschiedlichen Anbieter die Daten untereinander austauschen. Mangels entsprechender Informationen kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen, wie effizient/ineffizient aktuell die Verwaltung der Taxi-Flotten über die Menschen in der Zentrale erfolgt.


> Totalversagen von Menschen in solchen Situationen ist die Regel?


Du musst zwischen zwei Punkten/Situationen unterscheiden. Im ersten Punkt geht es darum, durch das eigene Verhalten Gefahrensituationen zu vermeiden. Hier ist die Mehrheit der Autofahrer mit großem Abstand sehr gut darin, ohne Zwischenfälle durch den Verkehr zu kommen. Trotzdem ist der Anteil an Menschen die täglich hier schon versagen - überwiegend in Standardsituationen - trotzdem "relativ" hoch. Punkt 2 ist, wenn - egal ob durch das eigene Verhalten, oder durch das Verhalten Dritter - es zu einem Zwischenfall/einer Gefahrensituation kommt, wie man sich dann verhält. Und hier steigt die Fehlerquote schon sehr drastisch an. Punkt 1 ist also für die Anzahl der Unfälle verantwortlich, Punkt 2 für die Schwere des einzelnen Unfalls.

Zb. entscheiden sich erschreckend viele Fahrer, bei einer entsprechenden Notsituation vor dem eigenen Fahrzeug, in den Gegenverkehr auszuweichen, selbst wenn zb. rechts der eigenen Fahrspur eine Wiese o.ä. ist (und ein Lastzug auf der Gegenfahrbahn). Und genau das ist der Grund für die "Schwere" der vermutlich (mMn) meisten Unfälle. Nicht das man sich plötzlich in einer Gefahrensituation befindet, sondern dass der menschliche Fahrer sich hier regelmäßig für die falschen (und sehr oft sogar "falschesten") Maßnahmen entscheidet (oder reagiert). Zu viele Fahrer schenken dem Autofahren gerade genug Aufmerksamkeit um Zwischenfälle zu vermeiden, aber nicht genug um im entscheidenden Moment richtig reagieren/entscheiden zu können.

Daher kann die Anzahl der Opfer selbst dann geringer sein, wenn die eigentliche Anzahl der Unfälle höher ist.


> Und nein, für mich ist es kein Geheimnis, dass tatsächlich autonomes Fahren noch einige Jahrzehnte dauert. Aber du behaupteste bislang das Gegenteil.


Klar behaupte ich das Gegenteil. Ich bin vom Gegenteil überzeugt. Bis die komplette Mobilität autonom passiert, klar, das wird sogar mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch Jahrzehnte dauern. Wie gesagt, manche fahren heute noch mit Pferdewägen. Aber bis die ersten Autos autonom fahren, wird keine Jahrzehnte mehr dauern. Nicht mal bis zahlreiche autonome Fahrzeuge im Einsatz sein werden.


> Nein, ist es nicht. Wenn das sogenannte autonome System eine permanent vollkonzentriere Aufsichtsperson zum zentralen Bestandteil des Betriebskonzeptes macht, dann ist die Inexistenz einer derartigen Person auch ein Problem dieses Systems.


Teilautonomes System (= Unterstützung). Ein vollautonomes System wird keine Aufsichtsperson mehr benötigen (und auch weder Lenkrad noch Pedale haben). Allerdings könnte das während einer Übergangszeit durch gesetzliche Vorgaben erforderlich sein.


> Das sagst du sehr, sehr oft. Abgesehen von der fragwürdigen Möglichkeit aus (weltweit) mehreren Millionen aufgezeichneten Straßenkilometern pro Stunde einen repräsentativen Überblick zu ermitteln, könntest du wenigstens ein paar Beispiele verlinken. Vielleicht kann man ja was lernen.


Das Problem ist, dass in den meisten dieser Videos (Zusammenstellungen) auch Unfälle gezeigt werden, in denen Menschen schwer verletzt, oder auch getötet werden. Aber ich kann mal ein paar Kanäle verlinken, bei denen sich die gezeigte "Brutalität" zumindest in Grenzen hält.

BEST OF DASHCAM EUROPE
Car Crash
Car Crashes Time
AvtoDor
Car Crash Tube
https://www.youtube.com/user/MeanwhileInRUSSlA/videos?disable_polymer=1
https://www.youtube.com/user/MonthlyFails/videos?disable_polymer=1
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0ToswtJwEkApOQWL-SzLdw/videos?disable_polymer=1

Oder einfach auf Youtube nach "Car Crash Landxyz" oder "Dashcam Landxyz" o.ä. suchen, wenn man nach Videos aus einem Land sucht. Aber wie gesagt, da bekommt man häufig auch recht extreme Unfälle zu sehen. Und das häufig auch unzensiert (also richtig hartes Zeug). Zuschauer mit "schwachem Gemüt" sollten sich das definitiv nicht antun, bzw. bei Kanälen bleiben die sich primär auf "verbogenes Blech" fokussieren.


> Und wenn die Situation "Fußgänger nutzt die Fahrbahn" für dich nur eine entschärfte, weil langsamere Fassung von "Radfahrer nutzt die Fahrbahn" ist und kein Warnzeichen, weil da jemand an einem Ort ist, an dem er sich überhaupt nicht aufhalten sollte, dann hast du halt nicht kapiert was läuft und bist ein Sicherheitsrisiko.


Eigentlich ist jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer als "Warnzeichen" zu definieren. Fußgänger zb. haben auf einer Fahrbahn übrigens immer "Vorfahrt/Vorrang". Da gibts auch nicht wirklich ein "da nicht hingehören" - sie kreuzen schließlich nicht nur an Ampeln und Zebrastreifen die Fahrbahn. Darum geht es ja im Straßenverkehr, immer auch von einem Fehlverhalten der anderen Teilnehmer auszugehen. Wer da wo hingehört und wo nicht, ist hier erstmal zweitrangig. Alle Teilnehmer sind mit maximaler "Vorsicht" zu behandeln, und nicht manche mit weniger.


> Was sind deine Zwischenspurtzeiten von 20 auf 50?


0 auf 20 reichen um mal eben fix aus dem Stand vor ein Auto zu rennen. 


> Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Hinterhereiern. Vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich intensiver mit der Situation in Großstädten, wo du der von dir thematisierte Pendlerverkehr nunmal konzentriert auftritt, beschäftigen und nicht mit der Situation auf dem Land, die dir den ÖPNV-Aussagen zu Folge deutlich geläufiger ist.


Du meinst damit ich besser verstehe, warum man sich dort nicht an gesetzliche Vorgaben halten muß? Oder weil wir "auf dem Land" mit unseren schmalen Straßen keine Situationen kennen, die eine Unterschreitung der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Seitenabstände beim überholen erfordern?  Ich kenne den Verkehr aus Großstädten sehr gut, schließlich habe ich schon in einigen gelebt. Sogar auf anderen Kontinenten, mit Linksverkehr. Ich wohne einfach nur schon eine ganze Weile in einer Kleinstadt.

Ich sprach von gesetzlichen Vorgaben, nicht davon diese auch immer einzuhalten. Aber du kannst schlecht von einem Computer verlangen, das er die Vorgaben missachtet - oder?


> Jein retour. Du wirfst zwei Dinge zusammen: Den relativ kleinen Überschuss, den wir ins Ausland verkaufen, weil da die Preise gut sind oder durch ausländische Netze fließen lassen, weil die eigenen nicht reichen.





> Wegen Engpässen und drohender Überlastung konnten 2013 rund 555  Gigawattstunden Ökostrom nicht ins deutsche Stromnetz eingespeist  werden. Laut Monitoringbericht der Bundesnetzagentur stieg damit der  Anteil der ungenutzten Ökostrom-Überschüsse um 44 Prozent gegenüber dem  Vorjahr. Die 2013 verlorene Strommenge reicht aus, um knapp 160.000  durchschnittliche Haushalte ein Jahr lang mit Strom zu versorgen.


Quelle: http://blog.greenpeace-energy.de/th...ologien-geht-viel-oekostrom-im-netz-verloren/

Oder: http://www.focus.de/immobilien/ener...chbarn-mit-strom-ueberflutet_aid_1117590.html

Und wie ich schon mehrfach aus Berichten/Beiträgen von u.a. Versorgern entnommen habe, wird da nicht verkauft wenn "die Preise gut sind", sondern egal wie die Preise sind - weil der Strom weg muß.


> Das Problem: Politische und finanzielle Ressourcen werden derzeit weg vom Netzausbau hin zu Elektroautos genutzt.


Bzgl. Netzausbau bzw. generell zu subventionierenden Unternehmen die Milliarden-Gewinne einfahren hab ich mich ja schon geäußert.


> Ich wäre ja seit Ewigkeiten dafür, auf Zuschüsse aus Verbraucher-/Steuerzahlergeldern zu verzichten und dafür Strafen auf das Gegenteil zu erheben, welche im Gegenzug an die Verbraucher/Steuerzahler gehen. Ist aber leider nicht drin mit unseren Politikern (allen), unserer Wirtschaft (sowieso) und unseren Wählern (leider).


Mit der Wirtschaft wäre das machbar (also finanziell, dass die nicht wollen ist ein anderes Thema), und die Wähler durch eine Aufklärung die ihren Namen verdient entsprechend einzustimmen ist auch kein unlösbares Problem. Die Politik sollte mit einem aufgeklärten "Volk" auch nicht mehr das Problem sein. Aber das Problem ist, das die Aufklärung schon politisch eingeleitet werden müsste. Und da schließt sich der Kreis wieder. Aber ich sagte ja schon mehrfach, das ich von unserem politischen System nicht wirklich angetan bin. Zb. die ~250.000.000.000€ Steuergelder für die "Bankenrettung" hätte man so schön in reale Infrastruktur investieren können...


> Soll übrigens nicht heißen, dass ich restlos davon überzeugt bin, dass dieses immer noch vergleichsweise ineffiziente Gesamtkonzept das mittelfristig Ziel sein wird. Aber im Moment sieht es so aus und kurzfristig hat es mit Abstand positivsten Effekt, einfach weil die Starthemnisse fehlen.


Aber ist es denn nicht sinnvoller direkt, wenn auch unter höherem Aufwand/höheren Kosten, auf das am Ende "bessere" weil ökologischere Konzept zu wechseln? Du hast im letzten Posting sinngemäß gesagt, dass viel zu häufig noch eigentlich schon überholte Techniken/Systeme im Einsatz sind. Ergo wäre es doch schon unter dem Gesichtspunkt logischer, direkt auf den E-Antrieb umzusteigen - selbst wenn die aktuelle Akkutechnik (und damit das Konzept E-Auto) noch nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluß ist. Dass der Antrieb an sich, also der E-Motor, absolut zukunftstauglich (auch auf sehr lange Sicht) ist, darüber sind wir uns doch einig, oder? Du siehst doch lediglich die aktuelle Erzeugung und Verteilung des Stroms, und den aktuellen Speicher (Akku) als "problematisch" an, korrekt? Also warum vorher noch, wenn auch deutlich günstiger/schneller möglich, ein temporäres Konzept einführen, was dann aber wieder Gefahr läuft, sehr viel länger als nötig in Betrieb zu sein. Damit wäre auf kurze Sicht vielleicht eine schnellere Reduzierung der Umweltbelastung möglich, aber auf lange Sicht eben nicht.

Ich kann deine Sichtweise verstehen, bin mir aber ob der Sinnhaftigkeit nicht sicher. Es "fühlt" sich mMn einfach zu sehr nach "schon wieder nur renovieren/sanieren" statt endlich mal abreißen und komplett neu bauen an.


> Die Masse an Leuten, die heute einen SUV auch mit der Sicherheit im Hinterkopf kaufen und damit in der Stadt fahren, werden sich ohnehin nur mit Mühe zu den Kleinswagen diverser Start-Ups überreden lassen - und gar nicht mehr, sobald die etablierten Marken vollwertige Kleinwagen anbieten. E-Up und Co sind da das unterste der Gefühle, alles andere ist eine Konkurrenz zu Fahrrad und Roller die aber eben bislang unbeliebt sind.


Was sich am Ende durchsetzen wird werden wir sehen. Auch die etablierten Marken könnten jetzt schon coole Kleinstwagen anbieten, die Spaß machen und günstig sind. Nur im Moment tun sie es nicht, und das liegt weder am Know-How, noch am Budget, sie haben einfach keine Lust.

Siehe Street-Scooter usw. Bedarf ist da, interessiert die aber nicht. Also müssen kleine Start-Ups ran. Alles was jetzt noch fehlt sind Big-Player mit richtig Schotter. Google/Apple/Samsung usw. könnten die Start-Ups locker bzgl. Angebot überbieten, und bzgl. Preis unterbieten. Und dann wird es für die etablierten Autobauer immer schwerer, wieder Fuß zu fassen. Die rufen nämlich andere Preise auf. Einen E-Audi für 15.000€? Undenkbar, oder er sieht aus wie ein Twizy.


> Ich würde ja ganz pragmatisch sagen: 2000 € für jedes Fahrzeug, dass die durchschnittliche Pendlerentfernung (um die es angeblich geht) von 20 km elektrisch schafft, ungeachtet dessen Konzeptes. Ich glaube, das würde die Beliebtheit von 1800 € Pedelecs dramatisch steigern


Aber im Ernst, warum nicht? Selbst Fahrzeuge wie der Twizy (also die L7e-Klasse) würden dann interessanter für die Kunden. Gut, bei nem 1800€ Pedelec wären 50% Zuschuss auch schon ausreichend. Aber gegen eine komplette Subventionierung hätte ich jetzt auch nichts. 



Nachtrag: Was ich als Unfallursache oben noch vergessen habe: Menschliche Emotionen. Testosteron bei uns Männern ist hier wohl ein primärer Faktor. Erstaunlich viele Unfälle werden nämlich regelrecht provoziert, weil sich einer im Straßenverkehr übergangen/ungerecht behandelt fühlt. Damit meine ich nicht mal in erster Linie die "erzieherischen Maßnahmen", die dann vom betroffenen Fahrer eingeleitet werden, sondern schon im Vorfeld sehr gefährliches Fehlverhalten. Wenn man eine potentielle Gefahrensituation bewusst in Kauf nimmt, weil man das sich ankündigende Fehlverhalten eines anderen Verkehrsteilnehmers frühzeitig erkennt, aber keine Maßnahmen ergreift diese zu entschärfen, sondern bewusst in den "Infight" geht. Zb. weil man nicht zur Seite ausweicht (Platz macht), oder abbremst, sondern sogar noch bewusst Gas gibt, oder auf die Gefahr zusteuert, darauf spekulierend dass der andere Fahrer seinen "Fehler" schon früh genug erkennen, und dann nachgeben wird. Dazu zählt zb. das Erzwingen der eigenen Vorfahrt unter Inkaufnahme eines Unfalls.

Videos die sowas auch sehr oft zeigen werden auf Youtube unter der Rubrik "*Road Rage*" geführt. In diesen Videos geht es dann allerdings regelmäßig bis zu dem Punkt, wo die Fahrer (und oft auch andere Insassen, oder gar Passanten) ihre unterschiedlichen Meinungen mit den Fäusten (und gelegentlich auch mit Waffen) diskutieren. Mitten auf der Straße natürlich. 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=road+rage


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2017)

@Inu dein "Gefühl" zu Unfallhäufung erinnert mich leider oft daran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde leide keine Zahlen, ich suche mal weiter. Ich erinnere mich an den Vergleich Teslafarzeuge mit und ohne Autopilot und bei letzterm soll die Unfallhäufigkeit geringer sein.
Was ich finde ist diese noch nicht valide Statistik mit ersten beunruhigenden Tendenzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Motorblog  >> [Analyse] Der Weg zum selbstfahrenden Auto ist (noch) lang

Schwieriges Thema mit noch sehr dünner Datenlage kombiniert mit besseren Testsystemen, die aktuel auf der Straße sind. Es ist schwer daraus abzuleiten, wie gut die Systeme in 5 oder 10 Jahren sein werden.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2017)

Schön zu lesen, was unsere Hardcoreschreiber hier so verbreiten. 

Das geht zwar mehr in die theoretische Betrachtung des Problems, hat mit der Realität wenig zu tun.

Ich werde hier mal weiter reinschauen, der Erkenntnisgewinn war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Achso. Ich meinte, bei der autonomen Mobilität macht es so gesehen keinen Unterschied, ob man "alleine/unter sich" im eigenen (autonomen) Auto mit fährt, oder in einem fremden (autonomen) Auto (Taxi). Aktuell sitzt du aber entweder selbst am Steuer deines Autos (und bist alleine/in der Gruppe unter sich, man kann sich zb. ungestört unterhalten/verhalten), oder mit einem Fremden (Taxifahrer) in einem Taxi.
> 
> Beispiel: Singst du manchmal beim Autofahren? Falls ja, auch wenn du im Taxi mitfährst?



Sehr, sehr, sehr selten. Ich weiß, dass ich nicht singen kann 
Ob für andere der mangel an Privatsphäre ein wichtiger Grund ist, nicht Taxi zu fahren... Kann ich mir in Anbetracht der Facebook-Nutzerzahlen ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, aber auszuschließen ist es nicht.



> Deswegen sagte ich ja auch "oder 50%", aber um den Faktor 10 ist mMn absolut übertrieben. Wenn es so günstig wäre, würde niemand mehr mit etwas anderem fahren.


 
Und genau das ist doch das Ziel.



> Wenn es Haltestellen anfährt ist es ÖP(N)V, wenn es individuell anfahren kann ist es Individualverkehr.^^



Das wäre einer der Ansätze. Andere wären "Massentransportmittel", "unter Kontrolle des Indidiviuums",...



> Aktuell wird ein Taxifahrer (sofern nicht selbstständig) wohl nach Zeit vergütet. Längere Anfahrten/längerer Leerstand bedeuten also auch geringere Einnahmen. Kürzere Wartezeiten bedeuten eine höhere Auslastung = mehr Einnahmen. Eine intelligente Verteilung der wartenden autonomen Fahrzeuge wäre allerdings nur dann max. effizient möglich, wenn entweder nur ein Unternehmen in der Stadt Taxen anbietet, oder wenn die unterschiedlichen Anbieter die Daten untereinander austauschen. Mangels entsprechender Informationen kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen, wie effizient/ineffizient aktuell die Verwaltung der Taxi-Flotten über die Menschen in der Zentrale erfolgt.



Auf alle Fälle ist diese Form der Verwaltung unabhängig von der Art der Fahrzeuglenkung. Standortdaten zentral zusammenzuführen ist heute auf alle Fälle schon möglich.



> Du musst zwischen zwei Punkten/Situationen unterscheiden. Im ersten Punkt geht es darum, durch das eigene Verhalten Gefahrensituationen zu vermeiden. Hier ist die Mehrheit der Autofahrer mit großem Abstand sehr gut darin, ohne Zwischenfälle durch den Verkehr zu kommen. Trotzdem ist der Anteil an Menschen die täglich hier schon versagen - überwiegend in Standardsituationen - trotzdem "relativ" hoch. Punkt 2 ist, wenn - egal ob durch das eigene Verhalten, oder durch das Verhalten Dritter - es zu einem Zwischenfall/einer Gefahrensituation kommt, wie man sich dann verhält. Und hier steigt die Fehlerquote schon sehr drastisch an. Punkt 1 ist also für die Anzahl der Unfälle verantwortlich, Punkt 2 für die Schwere des einzelnen Unfalls.



"relativ" würde ich erstmal abstreiten wenn es im Kontext von heutigen ""autonomen"" Autos fällt. Die scheitern nämlich eben regelmäßig an Situationen, die Menschen zu 99,999999% meistern. Da liegen mehrere Zehnerpotenzen dazwischen. Wo du recht hast: Autonome Autos können in bestimmten gefährlichen Situationen besser reagieren, nämlich immer dann wenn die Lage einfach zu erkennen ist und es nur um Reaktionszeit geht. Das entscheidet aber noch nicht über die Unfall schwere, dass entscheidet nur über Unfall ja/nein. Die Schwere hängt im Schritt drei von der Richtigkeit der Entscheidung ab. Und da würde ich im Moment noch ganz stark auf die menschlichen Fahrer setzen, denn wenn autonome Autos einen Unfall bauen dann in aller Regel weil die Situation eben nicht leicht genug einzuschätzen war und das Auto gar nicht reagiert, während ein Mensch nur zu spät reagiert hätte. Zusammengefasst:
- in normalen Verkehrssituationen werden autonome Autos viel häufiger überfordert, so dass eine Gefahrensituation entsteht
- in Gefahrensituationen reagieren autonome Autos viel schneller, so dass sie häufiger einen Unfall vermeiden können. Aus Gründen der Physik schätze ich aber, dass den Nachteil in Punkt 1 bis auf weiteres nicht aufwiegt - autonome Autos, die mit normalen Tempo am Innenstadtverkehr teilnehmen würden, würden deutlich häufiger in Unfälle verwickelt werden. Die meisten Praxisberichte von Reportern beinhalten mehrere Fälle von Fahrereingriffen und Anhalten mitten auf der Fahrbahn binnen Touren von meist unter einer Stunde dauer. Einen Fahrschüler würde man zurück auf den Übungsplatz schicken, wenn er sich so überfordert zeigt.
- gelingt es nicht einen Unfall zu vermeiden, dann hat dies bei einem autonomen Auto schwerere Folgen weil meist ein Totalversagen vorliegt (z.B. "der LKW da vorne ist ein Schild". Selbst wenn ein Mensch auf Entfernung so blöd wäre, würde er auf kurze Entfernung stutzig werden und doch noch bremsen. Autonome Autos sind dagegen nicht nur schlecht, sondern komplett unfähig eigene Fehler zu bemerken)



> Zb. entscheiden sich erschreckend viele Fahrer, bei einer entsprechenden Notsituation vor dem eigenen Fahrzeug, in den Gegenverkehr auszuweichen, selbst wenn zb. rechts der eigenen Fahrspur eine Wiese o.ä. ist (und ein Lastzug auf der Gegenfahrbahn). Und genau das ist der Grund für die "Schwere" der vermutlich (mMn) meisten Unfälle.



Die meisten Fahrkilometer fallen überhaupt nicht auf Straßen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und Gegenverkehr an, sondern entweder/oder. Du beschreibst hier mal wieder eine spezielle Landei-Situation, in der der links sitzende Fahrer schon allein deswegen nicht auf die Wiese ausweicht, weil er den Bereich rechts des Fahrzeuges vor sich nicht einsehen kann, links aber gerade "Freiraum" wahrnimmt (und so schnell nicht registriert, dass dieser Freiraum von vorne her sehr schnell kürzer wird). Ein autonomes Auto mit den heute projektierten Sensoren wüsste in der gleichen Situation aber weder was eine "Wiese" ist (nicht als Fahrbahn eingetragen), nicht ob ein Straßengraben den Weg dahin versperrt und entweder nicht, ob die Gegenfahrbahnspur frei ist (Auto fährt gegenüber dem Vordermann nach rechts versetzt) beziehungsweise ob rechts nicht gleich ein Baum kommt (selbst wenn ein Mensch dies anhand der sichtbaren Krone oder des Alleecharakters erkennen könnte), wenn es links fährt und ebenfalls nicht rechts vorbeigucken kann. Bäume sehen nunmal nicht im Navi. Die einzig richtige Entscheidung in so einer Situation ist die Vollbremsung und das autonome Auto wäre im Vorteil, weil es den Mindestabstand eingehalten hat und schneller reagiert.
Aber wie gesagt: Das hat weder etwas mit Unfällen in der Stadt noch auf der Autobahn und auch nicht auf den wichtigeren Bundesstraßen zu tun, wo die Mehrheit der Fahrten stattfindet. Genaugenommen kannst du für 50% des Tages auch noch Landstraßen streichen, wenn nur geringer Verkehr herrscht - die meisten fahren sich aus gutem Grund an Bäumen und nicht am Gegenverkehr zu tode.



> Teilautonomes System (= Unterstützung). Ein vollautonomes System wird keine Aufsichtsperson mehr benötigen (und auch weder Lenkrad noch Pedale haben). Allerdings könnte das während einer Übergangszeit durch gesetzliche Vorgaben erforderlich sein.



Und Systeme, deren Fähigkeiten weitreichend für absolut alle Situationen (einschließlich "park auf dem Feld, ist grad die einzige freie Stelle" und "davorn ist genug Kies neben der Straße, da halten wir für ein Foto an") und damit für letzteres sind, sehe ich eben nicht auf absehbare Zeit. Aber erst da ist der Schritt vom potentiell sogar riskanten Assistenzsystem hin zum "autonomen Fahrzeug" getätigt, der elementar für dein zukünftiges Verkehrskonzept ist.
Bis dahin brauchen wir was anderes - und dieses andere wird, ausgehend vom jetzt, für die meisten Menschen der eigene Wagen sein.



> Das Problem ist, dass in den meisten dieser Videos (Zusammenstellungen) auch Unfälle gezeigt werden, in denen Menschen schwer verletzt, oder auch getötet werden.



Ich verstehe zwar nicht, wieso man sich so etwas zu Unterhaltungszwecken anguckt - aber ein Problem habe ich damit auch nicht. In den von dir gelinkten Kanälen habe ich mal jeweils zufällig in ein Video reingeschaut, dank der z.T. schnellen Schnitte sicherlich 4-5 Dutzend Unfälle insgesamt. Darunter waren genau zwei wo ein Mensch in einer Standardsituation falsch reagiert hat und ich von einem autonomen System besseres erwarten würde. Einmal hat ein sehr langer Laster beim linksabbiegen auf einer teilweise zugestauten Kreuzung ein Dach abrasiert - klarer Fall von "Spiegel sollte man nutzen". Aber auch von "in Deutschland wäre das ein Spezialtransport". Der andere Fall war ein Wendemanöver auf einer sechspurigen Straße innerorts, wo der Wendende auf der mittleren Spur rauskam und dann nicht geradeaus weiterfuhr (wie vom normalen Verkehr erwartet), sondern noch einmal auf die linke Spur eierte. Hier hätte ein autonomes Auto sich präzise eingefädelt (wenn überhaupt mal eins kommt, dass so ein Manöver beherrscht und nicht fünf Minuten weiter geradeaus und dann die gleiche Strecke zurück fährt, weil es nur explizite Wendespuren akzeptiert bzw. um einen Block herumfahren muss)
Alle anderen Fälle waren entweder offensichtlich glatte Fahrbahn mit absichtlich gegenüber allen Verkehrsteilnehmern überhöhter Geschwindigkeit (wogegen nur automatisch durchgesetzte Verbote helfen - egal ob autonom oder nicht), nicht-offensichtlich glatte Fahrbahn (Blitzeis) mit erstaunlich korrekter Reaktion nach dem auch für autonome Autos nicht vorhersehbaren Kontrollverlust oder aber und das mit Abstand der größte Anteil, stark überhöhte Geschwindigkeit mit minalem Abstand und extremen Überholversuchen weit abseits aller physischen Möglichkeiten. Von Verkehrsregeln ganz zu schweigen. Also kurz gesagt das Verhalten von Leuten die ein extremes Risiko eingehen wollen und absichtlich eingehen und somit aus Prinzip keine autonomen Autos akzeptieren würden.



> Alle Teilnehmer sind mit maximaler "Vorsicht" zu behandeln, und nicht manche mit weniger.



Wenn du das tatsächlich in Innenstädten praktizierst, dann fährst du in der Tat so "sicher", wie dies ""autonome"" Autos immer wieder vormachen: Gar nicht. 10 Minuten an einer Einmündung stehen und warten auf Lücken, die es erst nach dem Berufsverkehr geben wird. An Ampeln gar nicht erst anfahren, stehen ja Fußgänger am Straßenrand. Beim ersten Auftauchen eines Radfahrers eine Notbremsung einleiten. Ich bezweifle aber, dass du diesem eheren Ideal gerecht wirst und tatsächlich immer so "fährst", dass niemand deine bei Tempo 50 selbst im Best Case 20, eher 30 m lange Anhaltezone erreichen könnte. Stattdessen wirst vermutlich auch du genauso wie jeder andere Verkehrsteilnehmer unterwusst abschätzen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass "Objekt X" in diesen Bereich eindringt.
Das auf dem Bürgersteig rumrennende Kind ohne aufsicht? Vorsicht! Der besoffene, der längs der Straße langtorkelt? Nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbeifahren oder wenn man dank fehlendem Gegenverkehr 1,5 Körperlängen abstand halten kann.
Der 30 km/h haltende Radfahrer, der an der letzten Kreuzung sogar korrekt Handzeichen gegeben hat und regelmäßig darauf achtet, was hinter ihm los ist? Reicht, wenn man ihm zwei Meter Abstand zwischen Auto und nicht zugeparkten Fahrbahnrand lässt, der wird trotz der theoretischen Möglichkeit nicht plötzlich scharf nach links springen.
Der aufgemotzte 3er BMW, der schon an jeder Ampel in 2 Sekunden auf 70 beschleunigt? Da muss ich den Fuß nicht auf der Bremse lassen, bis er fünf Meter weg ist, ich kann zusammen mit ihm anfahren.
Und wenn am Wagen vor dir Werbung für eine Fahrschule klebt, fährst du wieder anders.
etc.



> Du meinst damit ich besser verstehe, warum man sich dort nicht an gesetzliche Vorgaben halten muß?



Damit du merkst, dass es bei Verkehrsdichten von 100 Personen in 20 m Umkreis eine ganze Menge Möglichkeiten katastrophaler Unfälle gäbe, auf die du selbst gemäß Verkehrsregeln normalerweise nicht vorbereitet sein musst, weil 99% der Menschen sich nie SO bescheuert verhalten würden, sondern den ganz normalen Bahnen des Alltags folgen. Möglichkeiten, die aber sehr wohl sehr wichtig werden, sobald du merkst das jemand sich abnormal verhält.
Aber ja: Kreative Auslegung von Verkehrsregeln durch menschliche Fahrer ist auch ein Aspekt, mit dem autonome Autos bis auf weiteres klarkommen müssen. Der übliche Berufsverkehr funktioniert (naja...) nun einmal nur, weil die Leute mit verringertem Sicherheitsabstand mitschwimmen. Ein autonomes Auto, dass hier versuchen würde 15-20 m Abstand zum Vordermann einzuhalten würde durch einscherende Fahrzeuge immer weiter abgebremst und dann erst recht überholt werden. So ein "Hindernis" wäre sogar eine potentielle Unfallquelle, wenn auch eine unschuldige.



> Und wie ich schon mehrfach aus Berichten/Beiträgen von u.a. Versorgern entnommen habe, wird da nicht verkauft wenn "die Preise gut sind", sondern egal wie die Preise sind - weil der Strom weg muß.



Mein Satz enthielt noch ein "oder"...
Wegen guter Preise geht z.B. an klaren Winter- oder heißen Sommertagen gerne deutscher Solarstrom nach Frankreich, wenn dort bollernde E-Heizungen bzw. heißlaufende AKWs zu Engpässen führen. Wegen Überlastung deutscher Transitnetze fließt bei stärkerem Wind jede Menge Strom über Polen von Nord- nach Süddeutschland. In beiden Fällen gilt aber: Dieser Strom wird nicht verschwendet, sondern genutzt. Auch ohne Elektroautos. Der Strom, der bei echtem Sturm an der Küste nicht eingespeist werden kann (und dann i.d.R. gar nicht erst produziert wird), steht dir aber auch an keiner Ladesäule zur Verfügung. Der wird nicht eingespeißt, weil die Netze ihn nicht weiter transportieren können - potentielle Abnehmer gäbe es dagegen schon heute genug, wiederum ganz ohne E-Autos.



> Bzgl. Netzausbau bzw. generell zu subventionierenden Unternehmen die Milliarden-Gewinne einfahren hab ich mich ja schon geäußert.



Tjo. Der Wähler hat sich auch geäußert. "Wir geben schon zu viel für Energiewende und E-Mobilität aus, Zeit für mehr FDP"
Das meine ich mit verschenktem Budget. Technisch würde immer mehr gernen, Greenpeace und Grüne entwerfen da gerne und oft schnell-Umstiegspläne. Aber Deutschland wird nur einen Bruchteil davon umsetzen und das sollte dann wenigstens der Teil sein, der alleine was bringt und nicht auf drei andere Teile wartet, eher was anderes als Nachteile produziert.



> und die Wähler durch eine Aufklärung die ihren Namen verdient entsprechend einzustimmen ist auch kein unlösbares Problem.



Vormachen. Bitte. Ernsthaft!
Bislang ist es ein absolut ungelöstes Problem, wie man dieser Gesellschaft klarmachen soll, was nötig ist.



> Aber ist es denn nicht sinnvoller direkt, wenn auch unter höherem Aufwand/höheren Kosten, auf das am Ende "bessere" weil ökologischere Konzept zu wechseln? Du hast im letzten Posting sinngemäß gesagt, dass viel zu häufig noch eigentlich schon überholte Techniken/Systeme im Einsatz sind. Ergo wäre es doch schon unter dem Gesichtspunkt logischer, direkt auf den E-Antrieb umzusteigen - selbst wenn die aktuelle Akkutechnik (und damit das Konzept E-Auto) noch nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluß ist. Dass der Antrieb an sich, also der E-Motor, absolut zukunftstauglich (auch auf sehr lange Sicht) ist, darüber sind wir uns doch einig, oder? Du siehst doch lediglich die aktuelle Erzeugung und Verteilung des Stroms, und den aktuellen Speicher (Akku) als "problematisch" an, korrekt? Also warum vorher noch, wenn auch deutlich günstiger/schneller möglich, ein temporäres Konzept einführen, was dann aber wieder Gefahr läuft, sehr viel länger als nötig in Betrieb zu sein. Damit wäre auf kurze Sicht vielleicht eine schnellere Reduzierung der Umweltbelastung möglich, aber auf lange Sicht eben nicht.
> 
> Ich kann deine Sichtweise verstehen, bin mir aber ob der Sinnhaftigkeit nicht sicher. Es "fühlt" sich mMn einfach zu sehr nach "schon wieder nur renovieren/sanieren" statt endlich mal abreißen und komplett neu bauen an.



"Sinnvoller": Ja. "Möglich": Nein. "temporär": Ebenfalls nein. ("ökologisch": Auch nein. Klimaschutz hat fast gar nichts mit Umweltschutz zu tun. Bei ersterem geht es vor allem um die Abwendung massiver Schäden für unsere Gesellschaft und Infrastruktur. Für die Umwelt ist der Klimawandel eine Lappalie verglichen mit diversen anderen anthropogenen Faktoren.)
"Abreißen und Neubauen" klingt zwar unterm Strich sauberer als sanieren. Aber wir reden hier von guter Bausubstanz, bei der nur der Zuschnitt nicht stimmt im Vergleich zu einem Neubau, für den es auf dem ganzen Planeten keinen passenden Architekten gibt und bei dem der Hoch- vor dem Tiefbau stattfinden soll. Da sollte man den Sanierungsplan besser doch mal genau durchrechnen. Konkreter Vergleich zwischen Gas- und rein Strom basierten System für die komplette Energiewende:
- Wir haben keinen (überschüssigen) Strom, der sauberer als unserer aktueller Energiemix ist - sauberers Gas haben wir schon
- für wirklich sauberen Strom müssen wir neue Kraftwerke bauen, können wir auch - für sauberes Gas auch. aber viel mehr.
- bei Strom war es das - für sauberes Gas müssen wir zusätzlich Gaserzeuger bauen, können wir auch
- für Strom müssen wir ein besseres Netz bauen, können wir auch - für Gas haben wir es schon
- für Strom müssen wir stationäre Speicher bauen, können wir aber nicht (außer Gas) - für Gas haben wir sie schon
- für mobile Stromnutzung müssen wir Ladestationen entwickeln und bauen - für Gas haben wir sie schon
- für mobile Stromnutzung müssen wir zufriendestellen Autos bauen, können wir aber nicht - für Gas müssen wir sie auch bauen und können das auch
- für stationäre Stromnutzung müssen wir Verbraucher bauen - für Gas haben wir sie schon


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Konkreter Vergleich zwischen Gas- und rein Strom basierten System für die komplette Energiewende:
> - Wir haben keinen (überschüssigen) Strom, der sauberer als unserer aktueller Energiemix ist - sauberers Gas haben wir schon
> - für wirklich sauberen Strom müssen wir neue Kraftwerke bauen, können wir auch - für sauberes Gas auch. aber viel mehr.



Zu Punkt 1:
Wir exportieren Unmengen an Strom 2016 erneut Rekord beim Stromexport - taz.de.
Das Blöde ist nur, wer wirklich einen Öko-Stromanbieter wählt,
bekommt keinesfalls Ökostrom, das geht technisch gar nicht. 

Zu Punkt 2:
Woher kommt denn der größte Teil unseres Gases?
•  Deutschlands Erdgasbezugsquellen bis 2016 | Statistik

Durch die neuen Abkommen mit Russland, wird dieser Anteil noch weiter steigen.

Wenn man mal betrachtet, dass das Gas im Norden Russlands,
unter gewaltigen Aufwand gefördert wird,
bleibt vom "sauberen Gas" nicht mehr so viel sauber.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das ist doch das Ziel.


Am vorläufigen Ende ja, natürlich. Aber so wird man nicht starten können. Das "End-Ziel" (darf man das so sagen?^^) ist hierbei ja auch nicht das Gewicht des von Menschen genutzten Transportmittels etwas zu verringern, sondern auf das absolute Minimum zu reduzieren. Das könnten zb. wie auch immer aussehende "Blasen" um den Menschen sein, die dann durch Röhren transportiert werden. Allerdings wird das wirklich noch eine ganze Weile dauern. 


> Du beschreibst hier mal wieder eine spezielle Landei-Situation, in der der links sitzende Fahrer schon allein deswegen nicht auf die Wiese ausweicht, weil er den Bereich rechts des Fahrzeuges vor sich nicht einsehen kann, links aber gerade "Freiraum" wahrnimmt (und so schnell nicht registriert, dass dieser Freiraum von vorne her sehr schnell kürzer wird).


Wenn du dich deinem Vordermann von hinten näherst, hast du (von kurvigen Strecken mal abgesehen) schon lange vorher (vorausschauendes Fahren) die Möglichkeit gehabt, Freiräume rechts der Fahrbahn zu erkennen, ebenso wie den Gegenverkehr. Nur wenn du dich ständig einzig auf das Heck des Vordermannes konzentrierst, entgeht dir das "Außenrum". Und dann in einer Gefahrensituation fehlen dir natürlich die Informationen, die du vorher ignoriert hast. So gesehen stimme ich dir zu, wenn es um einen unaufmerksamen Autofahrer geht.


> In den von dir gelinkten Kanälen habe ich mal jeweils zufällig in ein Video reingeschaut, ...
> ... (wogegen nur automatisch durchgesetzte Verbote helfen - egal ob autonom oder nicht),...
> Also kurz gesagt *das Verhalten von Leuten die ein extremes Risiko eingehen wollen* und absichtlich eingehen und somit aus Prinzip keine autonomen Autos akzeptieren würden.


Genau darum geht es ja. Dass die meisten Unfälle passieren, weil ein Mensch unachtsam war, oder die Straße für seinen "Spielplatz" hält. Autonome Fahrzeuge halten sich an gesetzliche Vorgaben (zb. Speed-Limit), sind nicht abgelenkt, gehen nicht absichtlich ein erhöhtes Risiko ein usw. Und natürlich brauch es gesetzliche Regelungen, wenn die autonomen Fahrzeuge soweit sind, damit genau das nicht passiert, dass die "Mongos" weiterhin manuell rumfahren, und die eh sehr viel aufmerksameren Verkehrsteilnehmer dann in autonomen Kanzeln umhergondeln. Im übrigen sollte man schon ein paar mehr Videos gesehen haben, um sich ein besseres Urteil über die Unfallursachen allgemein, bzw. das Verhalten der Menschen im Straßenverkehr bilden zu können.


> Damit du merkst, dass es bei Verkehrsdichten von 100 Personen in 20 m Umkreis eine ganze Menge Möglichkeiten katastrophaler Unfälle gäbe, auf die du selbst gemäß Verkehrsregeln normalerweise nicht vorbereitet sein musst, weil 99% der Menschen sich nie SO bescheuert verhalten würden, sondern den ganz normalen Bahnen des Alltags folgen. Möglichkeiten, die aber sehr wohl sehr wichtig werden, sobald du merkst das jemand sich abnormal verhält.


Genau davon rede ich. So lange alles außerhalb des "virtuellen" Käfigs um mein Auto herum passiert, ist es irrelevant wer sich da aufhält. Gefährlich wird es erst beim Eindringen in diesen Käfig (abnormales Verhalten), und dann entscheidet lediglich das tatsächliche Verhalten des "Objekts", nicht das theoretisch mögliche.

Das Kind was auf dem Gehweg Ball spielt, und wo am Fahrbahnrand Autos stehen, da fahre ich langsamer vorbei, egal ob es schon Richtung Fahrbahn läuft, oder nicht. So meinte ich das bzgl. autonomer Mobilität. Nicht dem Fußgänger weniger "Sicherheitsabstand" einräumen wie dem theoretisch schnelleren Radfahrer, sondern gar nicht unter ein bestimmtes Maß gehen.


> Aber ja: Kreative Auslegung von Verkehrsregeln durch menschliche Fahrer ist auch ein Aspekt, mit dem autonome Autos bis auf weiteres klarkommen müssen. Der übliche Berufsverkehr funktioniert (naja...) nun einmal nur, weil die Leute mit verringertem Sicherheitsabstand mitschwimmen. Ein autonomes Auto, dass hier versuchen würde 15-20 m Abstand zum Vordermann einzuhalten würde durch einscherende Fahrzeuge immer weiter abgebremst und dann erst recht überholt werden. So ein "Hindernis" wäre sogar eine potentielle Unfallquelle, wenn auch eine unschuldige.


Das autonome Fahrzeug hat keine menschliche Reaktionszeit, entsprechend geringer könnten die Abstände bei trotzdem gleichem Risiko sein.


> Der wird nicht eingespeißt, weil die Netze ihn nicht weiter transportieren können - potentielle Abnehmer gäbe es dagegen schon heute genug, wiederum ganz ohne E-Autos.


Dass die Netze hier noch einer gewissen Optimierung bedüfen, hatten wir ja schon mehrmals festgehalten.


> - Wir haben keinen (überschüssigen) Strom, der sauberer als unserer aktueller Energiemix ist - sauberers Gas haben wir schon
> - für wirklich sauberen Strom müssen wir neue Kraftwerke bauen, können wir auch - für sauberes Gas auch. aber viel mehr.
> - bei Strom war es das - für sauberes Gas müssen wir zusätzlich Gaserzeuger bauen, können wir auch
> - für Strom müssen wir ein besseres Netz bauen, können wir auch - für Gas haben wir es schon
> ...


1 - sauberer Strom in ausreichender Menge ist ja das Ziel, klar haben wir den noch nicht (oder gar im Überfluss)
2 - bei den fallenden PV- und Speicher-Preisen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher
3 - kostet aber auch wieder zusätzlich
4 - ich bezweifel das unser Gasnetz dem Stromnetz auch nur das Wasser reichen kann. In meiner Gegend zb. gibts kein oder nur wenig Gas, auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Und Gastanks kann man sehr häufig auch keine hinstellen. Anders als:
5 - Stromspeicher. Davon kann ich in mein Haus reichlich stellen, im Gegensatz zu Gastanks. Und warum können wir keine Stromspeicher bauen?
6 - Ein Späßle? Wir haben hier 3 Tankstellen, 1 davon mit Gas. Aber selbst bei uns gibt es deutlich mehr Lademöglichkeiten.
7 - Können wir sehr wohl, tun es nur (aktuell) noch nicht ausreichend.
8 - Versteh ich nicht. Es gibt doch mehr stationäre Verbraucher für Strom wie für Gas?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2017)

Mal wieder ein schöner Lösungsansatz für Ladestationen:
Elektromobilitat: Die Strassenlaterne wird zur Ladestation - Golem.de


----------



## Adi1 (21. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schöner Lösungsansatz für Ladestationen:
> Elektromobilitat: Die Strassenlaterne wird zur Ladestation - Golem.de



Sicherlich ist das eine gute Idee, eine von Vielen. 
Aber auch hier gilt wieder, ist die Belastungsgrenze des Stromnetzes erreicht,
muss der Bagger her und dickere Kabel müssen unter die Erde.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Oktober 2017)

Muss man aber auch gucken wie weit Effizient Steigerungen das wieder kompensieren können.  Man kann und wird in Zukunft einiges weniger generell an Strom brauchen. Wir haben bei uns in der Firma erst letzte Woche die Beleuchtung ausgetauscht... das waren 110 Leuchtstoffröhren zu je 58W ... macht gute 6,3kW Leistung die das pro Stunde durch gegangen sind. Da wir eh zur Gewinnminimierung investieren mussten kamen LED Leuchten rein mit je 11W Verbrauch.. 1,1kW Leistung, das heisst, wir haben bei gleicher Netzauslastung die Möglichkeit 2 weiteren Mitarbeitern eine Steckdose fürs Aufladen vom Auto anzubieten..  mit 1,4kW können die in 10 - 12 Stunden locker das rein laden was sie für den Arbeitsweg so brauchen...  Und wenn mehr so gedacht wird lässt sich da viel machen. Es muss nicht ständig die 150kW Säule sein, die brauchts auf der AB, aber sonst geht auch mit kleinem Mist sehr viel.  Aber da ist Deutschland leider Meister darin alles so kompliziert zu regeln und zu bürokratisieren dass es nicht mehr normal ist. Wenn man dann am Ende abgehängt ist weiss man wenigstens dass man selber schuld ist.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> das heisst, wir haben bei gleicher Netzauslastung die Möglichkeit 2 weiteren Mitarbeitern eine Steckdose fürs Aufladen vom Auto anzubieten..


Bei welcher Gesamtzahl Mitarbeiter am Standort?
Bei  20 wäre der Anteil halbwegs signifikant, bei 200 eher nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Oktober 2017)

Wir sind nur ne kleine Familienbude bei der es recht zwanglos zu geht. Ich zum Beispiel hab mir einfach ne Steckdose nach draussen gelegt, einfachen Stromzähler dran und Ende Jahr zahl ich einfach das was durch ging. Fertig. Kein Theater mit irgendwelchen %-Rechnungen, geldwerten Vorteilen etc..  Bei uns in der Firma bin ich der einzige der elektrisch fährt (aktuell noch Plug in Hybrid, aber Jänner hoffentlich vollelektrisch). Die meisten anderen fahren dicke Diesel und Benziner. Über TCO etc. machen sich die wenigsten Gedanken, aber wenn ich sehe wie günstig ich seit 4 Jahren zur Arbeit und zurück fahre, da hab ich Geld gespart ohne Ende. Aber muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. In dem Thread geht's ja eigentlich auch mehr darum wie sich die deutsche Industrie verändern wird wenn sie nur noch hinterherlaufen 

Bei 200 wird der Aufwand schon etwas grösser, aber auch da sollte es technisch machbar sein wenn man neu baut dass jeder Parkplatz theoretisch mit einer einfachen Steckdose ausgestattet ist. Will man es etwas optimierter macht man an jeden Platz ne kleine Box mit Zähler und CEE-Dose. Dazu bräuchte man je eine Box, 10A Sicherung, Zähler, Stecker. Ich bin zwar keine Firma aber als Privatperson kann ich mir sowas für unter 100€ bauen. Als Gewerbekunde denke ich lässt sich das für 70 oder weniger machen.  Das ganze beschränkt man dann zum Beispiel auf 10A Ladestrom. Gibt ne Ladeleistung von rund 3kW pro Station. Damit lassen sich dann an nem Arbeitstag 20 - 25kWh reinladen, das reicht  für alle Mitarbeiter selbst im Winter im Umkreis von gut 70km. Dann brauchen die nicht mal mehr zu Hause ne Ladeoption, was ja vor allem in Städten mit Mietern etc. oft ein Problem darstellt. Man kann auch mit der Ladeleistung auf 13A gehen. Aber es ist nicht nötig da für jeden Angestelltenplatz ne fette 22kW Säule hin zu stellen. Das kostet unnötig und bringt auch nix. 
Man müsste halt im Kleinen mal anfangen und nicht immer gleich mit dem Riesenhammer drauf los gehen. Ne Firma mit 200 Angestellten findet sicherlich Möglichkeiten durch höhere Wirkungsgrade bei Maschinen etc. mit der Zeit bei gleichen Verbrauch das zu verteilen. Es werden ja auch nicht auf einen Schlag 200 Leute mit dem E-Mobil kommen, aber wenn man erst mal für 20 Stellplätze das anbietet ist ein Schritt getan. Und das ist erweiterbar. Aber oftmals kommt halt dann das Neiddenken mit dazu weil die Verbrennerfahrenden Arbeiter keine eigene Tankstelle am Parkplatz haben etc.. , unnötige bürokratische Hürden etc.. 

Ich konnte mich wie gesagt mit meinem Chef auf eine sehr simple Lösung einigen, welche auch für noch weiter 20 Arbeiter klappen würde. Eventuell würde man dann aus Bequemlichkeit etwas Aufrüsten, aber derzeit geht's so auch gut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1:
> Wir exportieren Unmengen an Strom 2016 erneut Rekord beim Stromexport - taz.de.
> Das Blöde ist nur, wer wirklich einen Öko-Stromanbieter wählt,
> bekommt keinesfalls Ökostrom, das geht technisch gar nicht.



Exportieren <> überschüssig.
Ziel ist es, die Gesamtemissionen zu reduzieren. Ökostrom, der bislang außerhalb Deutschlands verbraucht wird, in deutsche Batterieautos zu packen, damit die bisherigen Verbraucher dann z.B. polnischen Kohlestrom nutzen, steigert die Emissionen aber. Elektoautos fahren ausschließlich dann CO2-neutral, wenn sie CO2-frei produzierten Strom nutzen, der ohne sie GAR NICHT genutzt worden wäre. Ansonsten verlagern sie nur CO2-Emissionen und können bestenfalls leichte Effiziengewinne für sich verbuchen. Letzteres unter dem Gesichtspunkt CO2 gegenüber Benzin-Verbrennern aber erst, wenn es keinen Kohlestrom mehr gibt.



> Zu Punkt 2:
> Woher kommt denn der größte Teil unseres Gases?
> •  Deutschlands Erdgasbezugsquellen bis 2016 | Statistik
> 
> ...



Guck dir an, wo unser Benzin und unser Diesel herkommt. "Sauberer" als das ist nicht wirklich schwer, selbst russisches Ga ist ein Fortschritt. Wenn dann sprechen geopolitische Gründe gegen diesen Weg, aber das Fass "Rohstoffe aus fragwürdigen" Quellen wollte ich mit Blick auf die Batterieproduktion erstmal nicht aufmachen und es beim ökologischen belassen.
Übrigens fackeln wir selbst in der Nordsee immer noch Unmengen an Propan, Butan und anderen "zu schweren" Gasen ungenutzt ab, die sich mit in der Nordsee erzeugten Wasserstoff leichter zu Methan umsetzen lassen sollten, als von CO2 ausgehende Synthesekonzepte.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Am vorläufigen Ende ja, natürlich. Aber so wird man nicht starten können. Das "End-Ziel" (darf man das so sagen?^^) ist hierbei ja auch nicht das Gewicht des von Menschen genutzten Transportmittels etwas zu verringern, sondern auf das absolute Minimum zu reduzieren. Das könnten zb. wie auch immer aussehende "Blasen" um den Menschen sein, die dann durch Röhren transportiert werden. Allerdings wird das wirklich noch eine ganze Weile dauern.



Für die Diskussion hier beschränke ich mich mal auf das aktuelle Jahrhundert . Und was hier gesagt werden darf beurteilen im Zweifelsfall die Typen mit dem fetten Benutzertitel 



> Genau darum geht es ja. Dass die meisten Unfälle passieren, weil ein Mensch unachtsam war, oder die Straße für seinen "Spielplatz" hält. Autonome Fahrzeuge halten sich an gesetzliche Vorgaben (zb. Speed-Limit), sind nicht abgelenkt, gehen nicht absichtlich ein erhöhtes Risiko ein usw. Und natürlich brauch es gesetzliche Regelungen, wenn die autonomen Fahrzeuge soweit sind,



Solche gesetzlichen Regelungen wären schon heute möglich und aus Sicht der Unfallstatistik sinnvoll, aber es gibt sie nicht. Es würde arg Offtopic wären, hier grundsätzliche Freiheitsrechte und Überwachungsstart auszudiskutieren - können wir einfach festhalten, dass die Verfügbarkeit autonomer Autos weder die Zahl der Idioten reduziert noch die Rahmenbedingungen für eine staatliche Beschränkung von Fahrfähigkeiten verändert?



> Genau davon rede ich. So lange alles außerhalb des "virtuellen" Käfigs um mein Auto herum passiert, ist es irrelevant wer sich da aufhält. Gefährlich wird es erst beim Eindringen in diesen Käfig (abnormales Verhalten), und dann entscheidet lediglich das tatsächliche Verhalten des "Objekts", nicht das theoretisch mögliche.
> 
> Das Kind was auf dem Gehweg Ball spielt, und wo am Fahrbahnrand Autos stehen, da fahre ich langsamer vorbei, egal ob es schon Richtung Fahrbahn läuft, oder nicht. So meinte ich das bzgl. autonomer Mobilität. Nicht dem Fußgänger weniger "Sicherheitsabstand" einräumen wie dem theoretisch schnelleren Radfahrer, sondern gar nicht unter ein bestimmtes Maß gehen.



Nein, genau davon rede ich nicht 
Es gibt eben keinen "Käfig" außerhalb dessen alles egal ist. Es sei denn, dieser Käfig erstreckt sich dutzende Meter links und rechts deiner Fahrbahn, denn dort befinden sich überall "Objekte", die plötzlich zum Hindernis werden könnten. Trotzdem beschränken sich Verkehrregeln auf einen viel kleineren Raum und auch menschliche Autofahrer beachten den Bereich drum herum nur, wenn etwas unnormales passiert. Genau letzteres erfordert aber die Fähigkeit, Objekte auch zu identifizieren: Du fährst bei dem Kind langsamer. Aber nicht bei dem Anzugträger, der auf dem Fußweg entlang spaziert. Dabei bewegen sich beide in gleicher Entfernung und mit ähnlicher Geschwindigkeit. Deine Änderung im Fahrverhalten beruht auf einer Erwartungshaltung, was für welche Art von Verkehrsteilnehmer typisch ist. Das von dir beschriebene Auto, dass nur Bewegungen aber nicht Art von Objekten erkennen kann, würde bei jedem Fußgänger so vorsichtig fahren, wie bei einem spielenden Kind. In Städten also nie schneller als Tempo 10. Und wenn du zusätzlich auch noch jedem aufmerksamen Radfahrer die 3 m Sicherheitsabstand spendieren möchtest, die du (bei mehr als Tempo 10) einem Betrunkenen auf der Fahrbahn geben würdest, dann sind auf einmal ganze Spuren gesperrt.

Es ist im alltäglichen Straßenverkehr schlichtweg gang und gäbe fast nirgendwo den im Worst Case nötigen Sicherheitsabstand beziehungsweise die im Worst Case nötige Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung zu fahren, weil eben fast nie der Worst Case vorliegt und das mit Kenntnis anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer auch leicht zu erkennen ist. Aber nicht ohne Kenntnis anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer. Dann muss man entweder immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen, was den möglichen Fahrzeugdurchsatz um mindestens eine Größenordnung reduzieren und damit zumindest in Städten das Verkehrssystem zum kollabieren bringen würde, oder man geht nie vom schlimmsten aus - dann überfahren autononme Autos aber Menschen.



> 3 - kostet aber auch wieder zusätzlich



Das (Gaserzeuger) ist der eine Punkt, der gegen die gesamten Unwägbarkeiten beim Batteriekonzept aufgewogen werden muss.



> 4 - ich bezweifel das unser Gasnetz dem Stromnetz auch nur das Wasser reichen kann. In meiner Gegend zb. gibts kein oder nur wenig Gas, auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Und Gastanks kann man sehr häufig auch keine hinstellen.



Wieso kann man die nicht hinstellen? Und Gegenden ganz ohne Gas kenne ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Es gibt zwar viele Häuser ohne Anschluss, aber selbst in Kleinstädten bin ich überall die Verfügbarkeit von Leitungen gewöhnt.



> Anders als:
> 5 - Stromspeicher. Davon kann ich in mein Haus reichlich stellen, im Gegensatz zu Gastanks. Und warum können wir keine Stromspeicher bauen?



Mit welcher Technik willst du sie denn bauen? Derzeit haben wir in Deutschland Großgasspeicher mit einer Gesamtkapazität von knapp 25 km³, also rund 17 PWh thermisch, entspricht über 6 PWh elektrisch. Willst du das mit Li-Io zu, seien wir optimistisch, 500 €/kWh, nachbauen? Wenn ich mich nicht vertippt habe, wären das 3 Billiarden €.



> 6 - Ein Späßle? Wir haben hier 3 Tankstellen, 1 davon mit Gas. Aber selbst bei uns gibt es deutlich mehr Lademöglichkeiten.



Keine Ahnung, welches "hier" so miserabel ausgebaut ist, aber an einer Gas-Zapfsäule können pro Stunde bequem 40000-60000 Fahrkilometer Energie (je nach Effizienz und Größe des Fahrzeuges) getankt werden. Das dürfte bequem 100 Superchargern entsprechen. Habt ihr die?
(Wenn du um 10-20% feilschen möchtest sei noch daran erinnert, dass ein Gasauto mit 10% Reserve Tankmöglichkeiten in einem rund 100*100 km großen Gebiet aufsuchen kann, ein Batterieauto mit 10% Reserve in einem 30*30 km kleinen. Man braucht also neunmal weniger Standorte um die gleiche Nutzbarkeit zu bieten respektive E-Autos müssen eher einen Umweg fahren und/oder vorzeitig nachladen, um ein Liegenbleiben auszuschließen, so dass du deine 10-20% allein schon durch den größeren Anteil an Nutz- verglichen mit zum-Tanken-fahr-Kilometern kompensiert hast)



> 7 - Können wir sehr wohl, tun es nur (aktuell) noch nicht ausreichend.




Dann sind wir entweder alle strunzdoof oder es gibt andere Gründe, die dagegen sprechen und zusätzlich rein gerechnet werden müssen.



> 8 - Versteh ich nicht. Es gibt doch mehr stationäre Verbraucher für Strom wie für Gas?



Unterschätze nicht den enormen Anteil, den Wärmeerzeugung an unserem Energieverbrauch hat. Wir haben 2016 80 Milliarden m³, also rund über 50000 TWh Erdgas-Energie verbraucht, aber nur 500 TWh elektrische.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schöner Lösungsansatz für Ladestationen:
> Elektromobilitat: Die Strassenlaterne wird zur Ladestation - Golem.de



Ist jetzt nicht neu (hmm - das Datum besagt das gleiche ) und hilft auch nicht weiter:
- Laternen gibt es nur in großen Abständen, Ladesäule bräuchte es alle 2-3 Parkplätze
- Laternen werden mit wenigen 100 W (wenn überhaupt) angebunden, für eine Ladesäule muss man kW-taugliche Stromanschlüsse legen
- Laternen werden aus gutem Grund innerstädtisch oft an Häusern befestigt und stehen außerhalb/dort, wo doch genug Platz für Pfähle ist, meist auf der der Fahrbahn abgewandten Seite von Fuß-/Radwegen. Ladesäulen müssen aber direkt an den Parktplätzen stehen, damit die Kabel keine anderen Verkehrswege kreuzen
- Niemand hat sich bislang über die Optik von Ladesäulen beschwert, sie in vorhandene Objekte zu integrieren ist unnötig.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was hier gesagt werden darf beurteilen im Zweifelsfall die Typen mit dem fetten Benutzertitel


Ja gut, dat is klar.  Ich meinte ja auch mehr allgemein. Es gibt ja doch zahlreiche Worte, Bezeichnungen, Wort- und Buchstaben-Kombinationen/Zeichen, die Gesellschaftlich geächtet sind bzw. sein soll(t)en.^^


> ...können wir einfach festhalten, dass die Verfügbarkeit autonomer Autos weder die Zahl der Idioten reduziert noch die Rahmenbedingungen für eine staatliche Beschränkung von Fahrfähigkeiten verändert?


Eingeschränkt, weil es indirekt das Fehlen von Fahrzeugen mit entsprechenden Fähigkeiten suggeriert. Allerdings kann ich überhaupt nicht einschätzen, wie es diesbezüglich mit der aktuell höchsten Ausbaustufe des Model S ausschaut, welches gegenüber den Vorgängern nicht nur bzgl. Sensoren und Rechenleistung (letzteres wurde ja um den Faktor >40 gesteigert), sondern auch durch die mittlerweile Millionen gefahrenen Kilometern an "Intelligenz/Erfahrung" deutlich zugenommen hat.


> Das von dir beschriebene Auto, dass nur Bewegungen aber nicht Art von Objekten erkennen kann, würde bei jedem Fußgänger so vorsichtig fahren, wie bei einem spielenden Kind.


Eben nicht. Ja, es würde beiden Objekten die Möglichkeit zugestehen, gleichermaßen zu einer Gefahr werden zu können. Aber durch die bessere Reaktionszeit, und die Möglichkeit sehr viele dieser Objekte parallel beobachten zu können, würde es nicht so vorsichtig fahren müssen wie ein Mensch, um die gleiche "Sicherheit" zu erreichen. Es würde daher normal fahren, und erst beim eindringen in den virtuellen Sicherheitskäfig reagieren - egal ob es ein Kind oder ein Erwachsener wäre. Wobei man für Kinder ggf. noch eine Ausnahmeregelung schaffen könnte (bzw. Menschen mit einer Größe kleiner als X). Mit ging es primär um die Differenzierung der Menschen an sich (alter Mensch, junger Mensch, sportlicher Mensch), und die der Zweiradfahrer (vom Fahrrad bis zum Motorrad), eben darum das man nicht alles genau klassifizieren muß.

Natürlich kann ein Opa eigentlich nicht so schnell vors Fahrzeug rennen wie ein Jogger, oder auch das Kind. Aber entweder sind sie außerhalb des Käfigs, und aufgrund ihrer Bewegung potentiell keine Gefahr. Oder sie zeigen ein Verhalten, dass das eindringen in den Käfig wahrscheinlich macht. Bei letzterem entscheidet aber einfach nur ihre aktuelle Geschwindigkeit+Richtung/Position darüber, ob sie es noch rechtzeitig schaffen (und dann muß das Auto ab Grenzwert X reagieren), oder eben nicht. Eben weil theoretische Bewegungsmuster hier einen unnötig großen Käfig erzeugen würden (auch ein sportlicher Opa könnte schnell los sprinten), sollten hier die tatsächlichen Bewegungen für das Verhalten des autonomen Fahrzeugs entscheidend sein. Ziel ist es schließlich nicht absolut jeden Unfall zu verhindern (hier setzt schon die Physik Grenzen), sondern lediglich die (anfangs) gleiche bzw. eine (später) höhere Sicherheit wie die eines Menschen zu gewährleisten.

Dazu kommt, dass auch Menschen im Straßenverkehr lernen müssen. Anders als bei Computern läßt sich hier das Gelernte aber nicht auf andere Fahrer übertragen. Daher reicht es schon was u.a. Tesla aktuell macht, Daten von aktuellen Fahrten aufzeichnen und auswerten, um schon vor der ersten vollautonomen Fahrt lernen zu können. Bei der Zahl an täglich gefahrenen Kilometern dürfte hier, ab einer gewissen "Grundintelligenz" (bzgl. der Auswertung des Gesehenen), die Lernkurve der Computer zumindest am Anfang exponentiell ausfallen. Dann sind die ersten autonomen Fahrzeuge eben welche von den Herstellern, die Erfahrungen sammeln und im Straßenverkehr "lernen".


> Und wenn du zusätzlich auch noch jedem aufmerksamen Radfahrer die 3 m  Sicherheitsabstand spendieren möchtest, die du (bei mehr als Tempo 10)  einem Betrunkenen auf der Fahrbahn geben würdest, dann sind auf einmal  ganze Spuren gesperrt.


Genau davon rede ich. Es ist egal warum das Zweirad (egal ob Fahrrad oder Motorrad) so instabil fährt. Entscheidend ist ob es das tut, oder nicht. Es ist egal wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass ein Erwachsener beim betreten der Fahrbahn kurz vor der Kollision noch mal umdreht, und wie gering die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem Kind in der gleichen Situation ist. Dringt ein Mensch in den Käfig ein, muß reagiert werden. Dringt er nicht ein, muß nicht reagiert werden.

Dazu kommt bei der vernetzten autonomen Mobilität auch immer noch, dass das Verhalten der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer ebenfalls angepasst werden kann. Soll ein Fahrzeug mehr Abstand halten, weil am Straßenrand Kinder spielen, oder der Radfahrer am torkeln ist, könnte zb. der Gegenverkehr Platz machen, damit ein entsprechender Abstand gewährleistet ist. Parkende Autos könnten mit ihren Sensoren das Umfeld beobachten, und damit den autonomen Fahrzeugen auf der Straße (und wenn nur in einer sich andeutenden potentiellen Gefahrensituation, zb. ein Mensch läuft gerade  zwischen zwei Autos durch) Informationen zur Verfügung stellen, die ein menschlicher Fahrer niemals haben könnte (weil er eben nicht durch Autos durchschauen kann). Es gibt hier zahlreiche Situationen/Möglichkeiten, um den Straßenverkehr mit autonomen Fahrzeugen sehr viel sicherer zu machen. Natürlich nicht alles vom ersten Tag an, aber zum Start muß man mMn lediglich den Menschen etwas übertreffen.


> Es ist im alltäglichen Straßenverkehr schlichtweg gang und gäbe fast nirgendwo den im Worst Case nötigen Sicherheitsabstand beziehungsweise die im Worst Case nötige Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung zu fahren, weil eben fast nie der Worst Case vorliegt und das mit Kenntnis anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer auch leicht zu erkennen ist.


Das geht dann aber immer zu Lasten des entsprechenden Fahrers. Wenn jemand aufgrund des Verkehrsflusses gesetzliche Vorgaben "umgeht", muß er mit einer entsprechenden Schuld leben. Man sagt ja zb., wer auffährt ist Schuld. Unterschreitest du den Abstand zu parkenden Fahrzeugen (<1m), erhöhst du das Risiko, sollte doch mal ein Kind auftauchen - da hilft es auch nichts wenn davor 10.000 mal kein Kind aufgetaucht ist. Oder mal jemand unachtsam die Tür eines am Straßenrand geparkten Autos öffnet.

Aber von autonomen Fahrzeugen kannst du nicht erwarten, dass sie die gesetzlichen Vorgaben missachten.


> Das (Gaserzeuger) ist der eine Punkt, der gegen die gesamten Unwägbarkeiten beim Batteriekonzept aufgewogen werden muss.


Und wenn du von Gas als Treibstoff für einen Verbrenner redest, auch sämtliche für die Wartung und Instandhaltung eines Verbrenners nötigen Ressourcen.


> Wieso kann man die nicht hinstellen?


Zb. weil es hier Vorschriften gibt, man man häufig (zb. bauliche Gegebenheiten) nicht erfüllen kann.


> Und Gegenden ganz ohne Gas kenne ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Es gibt zwar viele Häuser ohne Anschluss, aber selbst in Kleinstädten bin ich überall die Verfügbarkeit von Leitungen gewöhnt.


Diesem  Dokument entnehme ich, das 2010 ca. 18,6Mio Wohnungen mit Erdgas beheizt wurden - 2,2Mio mehr als 2001 (und 0,5% weniger als 2011). Hier unterstelle ich jetzt einfach mal, dass die Versorgung durch den Boden gemeint ist (also ohne Tanks). Laut Statista gibt es in Deutschland 40mio Haushalte, womit vermutlich Wohnungen gemeint sind. Genaueres hab ich leider nicht finden können.


> Mit welcher Technik willst du sie denn bauen? Derzeit haben wir in Deutschland Großgasspeicher mit einer Gesamtkapazität von knapp 25 km³, also rund 17 PWh thermisch, entspricht über 6 PWh elektrisch. Willst du das mit Li-Io zu, seien wir optimistisch, 500 €/kWh, nachbauen? Wenn ich mich nicht vertippt habe, wären das 3 Billiarden €.


Die Haushalte könnten fast alle mit eigenen Speichern versorgt werden. Der Preis für 1kWh Lithium-Akku liegt aktuell btw. bei unter 250$, Tendenz relativ zügig sinkend. Das Hauptproblem ist hier der industriell verbrauchte Strom. Und die sollen sich selbst was überlegen.  Im Ernst, es muß ja nicht morgen (bzw. überhaupt, es gibt ja noch andere Speichermöglichkeiten) schon alles in Akkus gespeichert werden. Gas (Gaskraftwerke) ist ja ok, so lange es keine bessere Möglichkeit gibt. Aber wo möglich (zb. Mobilität) würde ich gerne schon den E-Antrieb sehen. Warum einen Gasverbrenner, wenn man einen E-Antrieb nehmen kann, und man das Gas besser in hoch effizienten Gaskraftwerken in Strom umwandeln kann? Wegen mir auch Gas-Hybriden. Aber eben keine reinen Gas-Verbrenner.

Aber auch wenn Gas sauberer als Benzin/Diesel ist, es ist eine Übergangslösung. Strom ist einfach die sauberste Energie, und dessen Erzeugung (und die nötige Speicherung) auf diesen Level zu bringen ist eben die Aufgabe. Und wie mein Großvater immer sagte, "geht nicht gibts nicht".


> Keine Ahnung, welches "hier" so miserabel ausgebaut ist, aber an einer Gas-Zapfsäule können pro Stunde bequem 40000-60000 Fahrkilometer Energie (je nach Effizienz und Größe des Fahrzeuges) getankt werden. Das dürfte bequem 100 Superchargern entsprechen. Habt ihr die?


Brauchen wir die? Und der Anteil an PV-Anlagen ist hier überdurchschnittlich hoch, wir haben Windräder bis zum Abwinken, fast jeder bezieht hier seinen Strom aus 100% "ökologischem Anbau", und unsere Autos stehen lange genug rum, um sie gänzlich ohne Supercharger einfach an der Steckdose aufladen zu können.^^


> Dann sind wir entweder alle strunzdoof oder es gibt andere Gründe, die dagegen sprechen und zusätzlich rein gerechnet werden müssen.


Wenn fehlender Wille zu "strunzdoof" zählt, dann sind unsere Autobauer strunzdoof. Sag ich aber schon die ganze Zeit. Was wir könn(t)en und was wir tun sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.


> Unterschätze nicht den enormen Anteil, den Wärmeerzeugung an unserem Energieverbrauch hat. Wir haben 2016 80 Milliarden m³, also rund über 50000 TWh Erdgas-Energie verbraucht, aber nur 500 TWh elektrische.


Und das obwohl scheinbar weniger als 50% der Haushalte ans Gasnetz angeschlossen sind. Aber ich gebe zu, die Tatsache das ich nicht mit Gas versorgt werde, und aktuell meine Wärme mit Strom erzeuge (obowlh ich nen Kamin und Öfen habe), hat meine Sichtweise beeinflusst.^^


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Man müsste halt im Kleinen mal anfangen und nicht  immer gleich mit dem Riesenhammer drauf los gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Eingeschränkt, weil es indirekt das Fehlen von Fahrzeugen mit entsprechenden Fähigkeiten suggeriert.



Die Fähigkeiten z.B. die Einhaltung von Tempolimits technisch zu erzwingen, haben wir seit mindesten anderthalb Jahrzehnten. Alkoholtester für (dann-nicht-)Fahrer gibt es noch länger. Müdigkeit am Steuer kann seit 5-10 Jahren erfasst werden,...
Es gäbe mehr als genug Möglichkeiten schon heute einen erheblichen Teil der riskanten Fahrmöglichkeiten mit Zwangsmaßnahmen zu unterbinden, aber es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Gründen (die hier, wie gesagt, den Rahmen sprengen würden), warum dies in keinem einzigen Punkt gemacht wird. Mit vollautonomen Autos würden sich das Potential noch einmal erweitern, aber die Gründe nicht einmal den ersten Schritt zu machen, blieben unverändert.



> Eben nicht. Ja, es würde beiden Objekten die Möglichkeit zugestehen, gleichermaßen zu einer Gefahr werden zu können. Aber durch die bessere Reaktionszeit, und die Möglichkeit sehr viele dieser Objekte parallel beobachten zu können, würde es nicht so vorsichtig fahren müssen wie ein Mensch, um die gleiche "Sicherheit" zu erreichen. Es würde daher normal fahren, und erst beim eindringen in den virtuellen Sicherheitskäfig reagieren - egal ob es ein Kind oder ein Erwachsener wäre.



Sorry, aber das ist Schönrederei weitab jeder Realität. Ein Person 50 cm neben der Fahrbahn ist eine stinknormale Situation im städtischen Verkehr beinhaltet, dass diese Person binnen einer Sekunde (mit Absicht weniger) zum Hindernis mitten auf der Fahrbahn wird, dass eine Vollbremsung erfordert. Das reicht selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen bestenfalls für Tempo 30 und somit nicht für "normales Fahren" - auch bei 0 Reaktionszeit und die erreicht selbst ein autonomes Auto, dass mehrere Sensoren auswerten und ggf. mehrere dutzend Objekte tracken muss nicht. Wenn jemand an einer Ampel auf 20 cm an den Bordstein ranrückt, wäre vielleicht noch Tempo 10 möglich. Der einzige Weg, das Dilemma zu umgehen, ist eine Beurteilung der Bewegungswahrscheinlichkeit an Stelle eines starren Käfigkonzeptes.



> Dazu kommt, dass auch Menschen im Straßenverkehr lernen müssen. Anders als bei Computern läßt sich hier das Gelernte aber nicht auf andere Fahrer übertragen.



Das Gelernte nützt aber nichts, wenn deine Systeme die Situation gar nicht erfassen können. Und genau damit begann dieser Diskussionsfaden doch: Was erkennen sogenannte autonome Autos überhaupt unter welchen Bedingungen?



> Dazu kommt bei der vernetzten autonomen Mobilität auch immer noch, dass das Verhalten der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer ebenfalls angepasst werden kann. Soll ein Fahrzeug mehr Abstand halten, weil am Straßenrand Kinder spielen, oder der Radfahrer am torkeln ist, könnte zb. der Gegenverkehr Platz machen, damit ein entsprechender Abstand gewährleistet ist.



Du brütest mal wieder Hühner aus bevor du das erste Ei gesehen hast. Solange noch nicht-vernetzte Autos auf den Straßen unterwegs sind (und das schließt auch ausdrücklich nicht nur für weitere drei Jahrzehnte regulär genutzten heutigen Autos, Oldtimer und etwaige Spezialfahrzeuge ein, sondern auch alle potentiell künftigen Autos mit ein, deren Kommunikationssysteme nicht eine Verfügbarkeit von mindestens 100,000% vollkommen unabhängig von Wartung, Alter und Umgebung erreichen), solange kannst du dich nicht auf korrdinierte Reaktionen anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer verlassen. Da weichen dir drei Autos aus und in das vierte krachst du frontal rein.



> Das geht dann aber immer zu Lasten des entsprechenden Fahrers. Wenn jemand aufgrund des Verkehrsflusses gesetzliche Vorgaben "umgeht",



Ich sprach nicht von einer Umgehung gesetzlicher Vorschriften. (Abseits von Radfahrern) nicht einmal von einer Verletzung offizieller Empfehlungen.



> Aber von autonomen Fahrzeugen kannst du nicht erwarten, dass sie die gesetzlichen Vorgaben missachten.



Mache ich nicht, wäre aber auch egal, denn das machen sie z.B. bei Tempolimits heute schon.




> Die Haushalte könnten fast alle mit eigenen Speichern versorgt werden. Der Preis für 1kWh Lithium-Akku liegt aktuell btw. bei unter 250$, Tendenz relativ zügig sinkend.



Also "ein halbes Jahrtausend der gesamten Wirtschaftsleistung, zügig sinkend"
Na wenn das nicht nach einer baldigen Lösung klingt...



> Das Hauptproblem ist hier der industriell verbrauchte Strom. Und die sollen sich selbst was überlegen.



Es ist an der Stelle erstmal scheiß egal, wer das auf welchem Wege bezahlt. Verteilungsgerechtigkeit wäre zwar bei einer Umsetzung ein wichtiges Thema, aber hier geht es erstmal Möglichkeiten. Und das EINHUNDERTVIERZIGFACHE des gesamten Euroraumes allein in Deutschland zu investieren ist nicht möglich. Ende. Aus. Batterieplan gescheitert. Es bräuchte eine Reduktion um den Faktor 1000, um überhaupt denkbar zu werden und um den Faktor 10000 bis 100000, ehe man diese Zusatzausgaben gegenüber irgend jemandem (Steuerzahler, Wirtschaft, etc.) durchsetzen könnte.
Und nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: Das war nur eine Beispielrechnung, was es kosten würde, eine bereits vorhandene Speicherkapazität mit einer anderen Technik neue aufzubauen. Da geht es eigentlich nicht um "können wir das überhaupt" und auch nicht "können wir das überhaupt bezahlen", sondern um "sind es die Effizienzvorteile denn überhaupt wert oder wäre es nicht günstiger, einfach etwas mehr Primärenergie zu produzieren und die dann ineffizienter zu nutzen?"



> Aber wo möglich (zb. Mobilität) würde ich gerne schon den E-Antrieb sehen. Warum einen Gasverbrenner, wenn man einen E-Antrieb nehmen kann, und man das Gas besser in hoch effizienten Gaskraftwerken in Strom umwandeln kann? Wegen mir auch Gas-Hybriden. Aber eben keine reinen Gas-Verbrenner.



Ob rein oder nicht rein, dazu habe ich nichts gesagt. (Plug-In-)Hybride wären meiner Meinung nach sogar für die Mehrheit der Autofahrer optimal, da sie im Stadtverkehr viel Effizienter und Langstreckentauglich sind. Die große Frage im Moment ist: Welche Infrastruktur brauchen wir großflächig, um den Autos Energie zuzuführen?
Und da macht es eben einen riesen Unterschied, ob wir ein paar zustätzliche Gastankstellen aufstellen und überschüssigen Strom über ptg ins Gasnetz einspeisen/speicehrn, oder ob wir ein stellenweise eine 20% Erweiterung des Stromnetzes nebst zehntausender Schnelllader und riesiger stationäre Batteriepuffer hochziehen wollen, was wir eigentlich die nächsten Jahrtausende hinweg nicht finanzieren können.

Die Grundfrage ist also: Strom ins Auto oder chemischen Energieträger ins Auto? Und das ist eine Effizienz-&Aufwandsrechnung. Stationäre Kraftwerke werden immer etwas effizienter arbeiten, weil sie schlicht schwerere und größere Energierückgewinungssysteme nutzen können, das ist klar. Aber dafür muss das Kraftwerk die erzeugte mechanische Energie erst in Strom umwandeln, den erzeugten Strom ins Netz einspeisen, das Netz muss ihn leiten, heruntertransformieren, dann muss er an der Ladesäule ins Auto transferiert werden (wo soviel in Wärme verbraten wird, dass man jetzt die Stecker mit Wasser kühlen will), dort muss er im Akku wieder in chemische Energie umgewandelt werden, der Akku muss je nach Jahreszeit möglicherweise noch beheizt werden um sie wieder abzugeben, nach der Rückumwandlung in Strom muss der über Leistungselektronik Motoren zugeführt werden (die beide in E-Autos gekühlt werden) um endlich wieder die mechanische Energie zu haben, die direkt nach dem Verbrennungsprozess schon einmal vorlag. Das sind zwar jeweils Schritte mit jeder für sich nicht allzu großer Ineffizienz, aber Ende addieren die sich ganz schön auf und am Ende wird auch noch mehr mechanische Energie benötigt, weil das Batterieauto eben mehrere hundert Kilo Mehrgewicht durch den Akku bei sonst gleicher Bauweise mit sich herumschleppt. Und als i-Tüpfelchen ist nahezu jeder einzelnen dieser Zwischenschritte mit hohen Investitionen verbunden - Investitionen, die in erneuerbare Kraftwerke gesteckt zu zusätzlicher Primärenergie führen würden, die etwaige Effizienzgewinne der langen Batterie-Auto-Kette (so es sie überhaupt gibt) mehr als aufwiegen könnten.

Wie gesagt: Ganz sicher bin ich nicht, wie diese Gleichung aufgehen würde. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir PtG ohnehin für Energiespeicher brauchen wären, so dass sich definitiv die Wahl zwischen diesen beiden Optionen stellt. Aber niemand stellt die Frage und rechnet sie durch.



> Aber auch wenn Gas sauberer als Benzin/Diesel ist, es ist eine Übergangslösung. Strom ist einfach die sauberste Energie, und dessen Erzeugung (und die nötige Speicherung) auf diesen Level zu bringen ist eben die Aufgabe. Und wie mein Großvater immer sagte, "geht nicht gibts nicht".



"Geht so aber besser" wird leider oft übersehen.



> Brauchen wir die? Und der Anteil an PV-Anlagen ist hier überdurchschnittlich hoch, wir haben Windräder bis zum Abwinken, fast jeder bezieht hier seinen Strom aus 100% "ökologischem Anbau", und unsere Autos stehen lange genug rum, um sie gänzlich ohne Supercharger einfach an der Steckdose aufladen zu können.^^



Wenn ihr keine Besucher wollt, kannst du die 100 Supercharger auch durch 10000 normale Lademöglichkeiten ersetzen. Erneut die Frage: Habt ihr die installiert?
Wenn nicht, dann habt ihr im Moment ein leistungsfähigeres Tanknetz für Gas- denn für Elektroautos.



> Wenn fehlender Wille zu "strunzdoof" zählt, dann sind unsere Autobauer strunzdoof. Sag ich aber schon die ganze Zeit. Was wir könn(t)en und was wir tun sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.



Weil es da eben noch ein paar mehr Aspekte gibt, von denen ich die ganze Zeit rede.



> Und das obwohl scheinbar weniger als 50% der Haushalte ans Gasnetz angeschlossen sind. Aber ich gebe zu, die Tatsache das ich nicht mit Gas versorgt werde, und aktuell meine Wärme mit Strom erzeuge (obowlh ich nen Kamin und Öfen habe), hat meine Sichtweise beeinflusst.^^



Wer einmal als Mieter und somit ohne Möglichkeit für eigene PV Installation den Strom zur Wärmeerzeugung bezahlen musste, der weiß was für ein langer Weg vor uns läge...
Und bei der Anschlüsse der "Haushalte" musst du vorsichtig sein. Es gibt jede Menge Wohnblöcke mit hunderten bis tausenden Haushalten, zum Teil ganze Stadteile mit zehntausenden, von denen laut Statistik (kaum) einer ans Gasnetz angeschlossen ist. Aber bei allen führt ein Rohr vorbei - das zur zentralen Gasheizung/dem Heizkraftwerk führt 
In meiner Verwandtschaft heizen quasi alle mit Gas und ein nicht unerheblicher Teil erzeugt auch das warme Wasser damit (die anderen Jammern), aber außer mir und meiner Schwester hat afaik niemand mehr eine eigene Therme in der Wohnung hängen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Geht so aber besser" wird leider oft übersehen.



Besser geht es immer, nur zu welchen Kosten?

Knapp ein Drittel der Menschheit hat nicht einmal Zugang zu den grundlegenden Errungenschaften moderner Zivilisation. 

Das ganze Gefasel von Ökostrom und Nachhaltigkeit ist doch nur wieder ein neuer Weg,
damit den Konsumenten wieder mehr Kohle aus dem Portmonee gezogen werden kann.

Das grundsätzliche Problem besteht doch darin,
dass die Weltbevölkerung immer weiter zunimmt und die Ressourcen nun mal beschränkt sind.
Auch Wind- und Sonnenenergie werden den zunehmenden Energiebebarf nicht decken können.
Das Mantra vom ewigen Wachstum ist einfach falsch,
die einzige Chance unseren Planeten zu retten, wäre ein radikales Schrumpfen der Bevölkerung.

In Zukunft sollte mal der "reiche Westen" seine Steuerpolitik so ändern,
das kinderlose Partnerschaften begünstig werden.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Schönrederei weitab jeder Realität. Ein Person 50 cm neben der Fahrbahn ist eine stinknormale Situation im städtischen Verkehr beinhaltet, dass diese Person binnen einer Sekunde (mit Absicht weniger) zum Hindernis mitten auf der Fahrbahn wird, dass eine Vollbremsung erfordert. Das reicht selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen bestenfalls für Tempo 30 und somit nicht für "normales Fahren" - auch bei 0 Reaktionszeit und die erreicht selbst ein autonomes Auto, dass mehrere Sensoren auswerten und ggf. mehrere dutzend Objekte tracken muss nicht. Wenn jemand an einer Ampel auf 20 cm an den Bordstein ranrückt, wäre vielleicht noch Tempo 10 möglich. Der einzige Weg, das Dilemma zu umgehen, ist eine Beurteilung der Bewegungswahrscheinlichkeit an Stelle eines starren Käfigkonzeptes.


Irgendwie scheinen wir aneinander vorbei zureden, oder ich bin unfähig mich korrekt auszudrücken. Ich sage die ganze Zeit, dass die Objekte (Position, Bewegungsrichtung und Geschwindigkeit) beobachtet werden müssten - auch außerhalb des "Kafiges". Aber auch, das Reaktionen des autonomen Fahrzeuges auf tatsächliche und nicht theoretische Bewegungsänderungen der Objekte passieren können. Mit einem Unterschied, die mMn nicht nötige exakte Klassifizierungen aller Objekte. Damit wird für die "Wahrscheinlichkeitsabwägung" lediglich auf die tatsächlichen Bewegungen zurückgegriffen, und nicht auf die theoretisch möglichen.

Schönrederei ist es mMn, so zu tun als würde ein menschlicher Fahrer für jedes einzelne Objekt das ihm im Straßenverkehr begegnet ein individuelles "Profil" anlegen. Er steckt sie in Schubladen, mehr nicht. Schon alleine weil er während der Fahrt gar nicht die Zeit hat, jedes einzelne Objekt genau zu studieren (was für genau ein Mensch ist das da auf dem Gehweg, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit welcher potentiell möglichen Bewegungsänderung, usw).

Wenn ein Mensch auf eine Fußgängerampel zu joggt, und quasi bis zum Fahrbahnrand sein Lauftempo beibehält (und er im letzten Moment anhält, aber dann vielleicht sogar im Stand weiter auf der Stelle joggt), dann bremst auch ein aufmerksamer Autofahrer erstmal etwas ab - und spekuliert nicht "och, der wird schon stehen bleiben" und fährt auf "gut Glück" unvermindert weiter.


> Das Gelernte nützt aber nichts, wenn deine Systeme die Situation gar nicht erfassen können. Und genau damit begann dieser Diskussionsfaden doch: Was erkennen sogenannte autonome Autos überhaupt unter welchen Bedingungen?


Sie erkennen alles (und mehr als ein Mensch), sie klassifizieren es nur anders. Darum ging es mir. Das ich der Meinung bin, dass sie eben nicht jedes Objekt exakt klassifizieren müssen. Dass der Mensch zwar 100.000 unterschiedliche Objekte im Straßenverkehr erkennen und bestimmen kann, dass aber nicht jedes extra bewertet werden muß. Mehr hab ich nicht gesagt.

Wenn ein Mensch eine Situation am Fahrbahnrand "abschätzt" (wird die Person auf die Fahrbahn treten oder nicht), dann damit er ab einem bestimmten Punkt (Vermutung tritt ein, Person betritt die Fahrbahn) entsprechend schnell reagieren kann. Diese Art von Vorbereitung (Fokussierung der Aufmerksamkeit) braucht ein Computer nicht. Er überwacht ja ständig jedes Objekt mit voller Aufmerksamkeit. Und genau wie du nicht schon auf die Bremse trittst, wenn irgendwo Menschen dicht am Fahrbahnrand stehen/sich schnell bewegen, muß/brauch es doch auch der Computer nicht.


> Solange noch nicht-vernetzte Autos auf den Straßen unterwegs sind (und das schließt auch ausdrücklich nicht nur für weitere drei Jahrzehnte regulär genutzten heutigen Autos, Oldtimer und etwaige Spezialfahrzeuge ein, sondern auch alle potentiell künftigen Autos mit ein, deren Kommunikationssysteme nicht eine Verfügbarkeit von mindestens 100,000% vollkommen unabhängig von Wartung, Alter und Umgebung erreichen), solange kannst du dich nicht auf korrdinierte Reaktionen anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer verlassen. Da weichen dir drei Autos aus und in das vierte krachst du frontal rein.


Erstmal, wenn "stumme Fahrzeuge" ein Ausweichmanöver verhindern, dann ist das eben so - und wird einkalkuliert. Es spielt keine Rolle wann die ersten Autos vernetzt sind, dass es nciht aus dem Stand 100% sein werden ist nicht nur klar, es war auch nie Thema. Wenn du das einzige intelligente Auto in der Stadt fährst, dann können die anderen nicht reagieren, wow, gut dass wir das auch mal erwähnt haben. Aber es müssen nicht alle Autos intelligent sein, um einen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können, es reicht schon ein bestimmter Anteil. Und über kurz oder lang werden es alle sein, ich habe keine Aussagen zum Zeitpunkt getroffen. Und schon ein einfaches Kommunikationssystem hat eine höhere Verfügbarkeit (Zuverlässigkeit), als die Konzentration/Zuverlässigkeit eines Menschen. Von Redundanz mal ganz abgesehen.

Aber ich weiß, der hoch intelligente super leistungsfähige und grundsätzlich fehlerfreie Mensch hat die Messlatte so hoch gelegt, dass die Computer erst dann in den Straßenverkehr dürfen, wenn Global gesehen dann auch wirklich kein einziger Mensch mehr im Straßenverkehr umkommt. Vorher macht das alles ja gar keinen Sinn.


> Mache ich nicht, wäre aber auch egal, denn das machen sie z.B. bei Tempolimits heute schon.


Wo genau missachten autonome Fahrzeuge (die es im Straßenverkehr ja noch gar nicht gibt) denn heute schon Tempolimits?


Adi1 schrieb:


> Besser geht es immer, nur zu welchen Kosten?


Mit besser meint er in dem Fall ja günstiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das grundsätzliche Problem besteht doch darin,
> dass die Weltbevölkerung immer weiter zunimmt und die Ressourcen nun mal beschränkt sind.
> Auch Wind- und Sonnenenergie werden den zunehmenden Energiebebarf nicht decken können.
> Das Mantra vom ewigen Wachstum ist einfach falsch,
> ...



<==== nicht weit weg von meiner Meinung.
Aber mit "radikalem Schrumpfen" durch reduzierte Geburtenzahlen kommst du nicht weit genug. Um beim derzeitigen durchschnittlichen pro-Kopf-Ressourcenverbrauch der Menschheit mit einer Erde auszukommen, müsste die Bevölkerungszahl auf 40% sinken. Rechnet man den resultierten gesteigerten pro-Kopf-Energieverbrauch einer geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte ein, eher 50%. Selbst bei 0 Kindern/Jahr würde es über 30 Jahre dauern, bis dieses Niveau erreicht ist - was aber nicht nur das Rentensystem zerstören würde, sondern auch die Spezies _Homo sapiens_. Denn selbst die jüngsten noch lebenden Frauen wären dann nahe am Ende ihrer fruchtbaren Lebensphase. Reduziert man die Zahl der Kinder ""nur"" auf z.B. 1/Paar im globalen Mittel, würde diese Bevölkerungsreduktion erst weit im nächsten Jahrhundert erreicht sein, also viel zu spät für beispielsweise das 2K Ziel. Und das ist noch die günstige Rechnung mit "das durchschnittliche globale Nebensniveau bleibt gleich". Also "gleich *******". Gestehen wir jedem den derzeitigen Lebensstandard Deutschlands zu (was über solche Zeiträume betrachtet nicht mal viel ist - man gucke sich das Gejammer hier an, wenn es nicht mehr 15%/Jahrzehnt bergauf geht), dann sind vielleicht noch 1-2 Milliarden Menschen (je nach Verteilung/Dichte) möglich.
Wer also keine Lust auf einen globalen Vernichtungskrieg zur Ausrottung der Mehrheit der Menschheit hat, der sollte tunlichst daran arbeiten, dass unsere Effizienz drastisch steigert und der verbleibende Ressourcenverbrauch auf nachhaltige Quellen umgestellt wird. Potential gibt es da einiges.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen wir aneinander vorbei zureden, oder ich bin unfähig mich korrekt auszudrücken.



Den Eindruck habe ich auch. Bei dir verstehe ich immer "nur die aktuell vorliegende Bewegung zählt".
Das heißt zum Beispiel ein Kind, dass gerade interessiert ein Tier auf der anderen Straßenseite beobachtet und stillsteht kann mit minimalem Sicherheitsabstand (10 cm? 50 cm? k.A., wieviele Grundabstand ein autonomes Auto wegen Luftzug halten würde) und voller Geschwindigkeit passiert werden. Das gleiche gilt für einen Besoffenen, der sich gerade an einem Poller festhält und noch einen Zug aus der Pulle nimmt oder für einen Radfahrer, der sich parallel zur eigenen Fahrrichtung auf eine für Radfahrer gefährliche Situation zubewegt. Und genau da bin ich anderer Meinung und fahre auch so: Sobald eine Situation Anlässe bietet, damit sich Personen in meinen Fahrweg begeben könnten, reduziere ich die Geschwindigkeit oder passe meine Fahrtrichtung an (wo möglich). Nicht erst, wenn diejenigen mit der Beschleunigung beginnen. (Gilt übrigens auch umgekehrt auf Autos bezogen: Ich wäre schon x-Mal von ohne-Blinker-rechts-Abbiegern vom Fahrrad geholt worden, würde ich nicht darauf achten wie jemand an eine Kreuzung heranfährt)
Das kann ich aber nur, weil ich die für verschiedene Personen relevanten Faktoren spezifisch bewerte. Und ja: Dabei arbeite ich mit Schubladen und kann natürlich bei Abwesenheit von Kindern nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass stattdessen der Anzugträger mit Aktenkoffer ohne nach links und rechts zu gucken zu dem Eichhörnchen auf der anderen Straßenseite rennt. Bislang hatte ich aber noch keinen Investmentbanker auf der Haube, so schlecht scheinen meine Schubladen also nicht zu sein. (D.h.: An der Stelle sollte ich zum Wohle der Menschheit vielleicht nachbessern. Aber ich will eigentlich keine Beulen  )



> Erstmal, wenn "stumme Fahrzeuge" ein Ausweichmanöver verhindern, dann ist das eben so - und wird einkalkuliert. Es spielt keine Rolle wann die ersten Autos vernetzt sind, dass es nciht aus dem Stand 100% sein werden ist nicht nur klar, es war auch nie Thema. Wenn du das einzige intelligente Auto in der Stadt fährst, dann können die anderen nicht reagieren, wow, gut dass wir das auch mal erwähnt haben. Aber es müssen nicht alle Autos intelligent sein, um einen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können, es reicht schon ein bestimmter Anteil. Und über kurz oder lang werden es alle sein, ich habe keine Aussagen zum Zeitpunkt getroffen. Und schon ein einfaches Kommunikationssystem hat eine höhere Verfügbarkeit (Zuverlässigkeit), als die Konzentration/Zuverlässigkeit eines Menschen. Von Redundanz mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Aber ich weiß, der hoch intelligente super leistungsfähige und grundsätzlich fehlerfreie Mensch hat die Messlatte so hoch gelegt, dass die Computer erst dann in den Straßenverkehr dürfen, wenn Global gesehen dann auch wirklich kein einziger Mensch mehr im Straßenverkehr umkommt. Vorher macht das alles ja gar keinen Sinn.



Ich sage nicht, dass es gar keinen Sinn macht, ich sage nur dass alle Mechanismen, die Kollisionen zwischen zwei autonomen Fahrzeugen wertlos sind, solange autonome Fahrzeuge vor allem auf nicht-autonome Fahrzeuge ohne entsprechende Mechanismen treffen. Deswegen muss jedes Auto einschließlich der autonomen auch mit allen nicht kommunizierenden Verkehrsteilnehmern klar kommen. Und damit sind alle potentiellen unmittelbaren Vorteile aus Vernetzung eigentlich auch schon wieder Geschichte: Wenn wir irgendwann mal ein Auto haben, dass autonom nicht korrekt registrierte Baustellen, nicht funkenden Gegenverkehr, Radfahrer, Kinder, etc. zuverlässig ohne Unfälle meistert, dann brauchen wir 20 Jahre nach diesem ersten tatsächlich autonomen Autos doch gar keinen "reagierenden Gegenverkehr" mehr, um Unfälle zu verhindern. Sie sind doch schon verhindert. Umgekehrt kann mit Autos, die auf aktive Kooperation anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer angewiesen sind, nie ein Anfang gemacht werden. Die Steuerung von Autos muss immer vollständig inside out funktionieren können - das ist die Messlatte, die das System "menschlicher Fahrer" vorgibt. Es gibt zwar durchaus einige Punkte, in denen man dieses System noch verbessern könnte, aber in Anbetracht von durchschnittlich über 220 Millionen Verkehrskilometern zwischen zwei tödlichen Unfällen gibt es eben auch 220000000 mal mehr Möglichkeiten, dieses etablierte System katastrophal zu unterbieten, als es drastisch zu überbieten.



> Wo genau missachten autonome Fahrzeuge (die es im Straßenverkehr ja noch gar nicht gibt) denn heute schon Tempolimits?



Sowohl Teslas als ""autonom"" bezeichneten Fahrerassistenzsysteme als auch Googles selbstfahrendes Auto richten sich bei ihrer Geschwindigkeit nach anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, selbst wenn das eine Überschreitung des Tempolimits bedeutet.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Eindruck habe ich auch. Bei dir verstehe ich immer "nur die aktuell vorliegende Bewegung zählt".
> 
> 
> > Das heißt zum Beispiel ein Kind, dass gerade interessiert ein Tier auf der anderen Straßenseite beobachtet und stillsteht kann mit minimalem Sicherheitsabstand (10 cm? 50 cm? k.A., wieviele Grundabstand ein autonomes Auto wegen Luftzug halten würde) und voller Geschwindigkeit passiert werden.
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dieses individuelle Bewerten passiert aber lange nicht so ausgeprägt, wie du vielleicht glaubst. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass du im Stadtverkehr deiner Großstadt erkennst, wenn ein Kind ein Hörnchen irgendwo beobachtet? Und warum sollte es eine Rolle spielen, ob das Kind ein Hörnchen beobachtet (was du natürlich erkannt hast), oder ob es nur so da steht (und du vielleicht übersiehst, was es auf der anderen Seite beobachtet)? Warum nicht (vom autonomen Auto) pauschal für beide Kinder den größtmöglichen Abstand zum Fahrbahnrand hin einhalten, und statt 55km/h mit 45 oder 40km/h passieren?



Weil du mit 40 km/h immer noch einen viel zu langen Bremsweg hast, um ein vorspringendes Kind nicht zu überfahren? Wenn ein nicht an der Hand gehaltenes Kind offensichtlich für die andere Straßenseite interessiert (egal ob Hörnchen oder Katze) und den ankommenden Verkehr nicht im Blick hat, dann sind auf der unmittelbar vorbeiführenden Spur nicht mal 20 km/h mit Fuß auf der Bremse sicher. Und für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer, die unfähig sind Art und Blickrichtung eines Objektes am Straßenrand zu erkennen (also für die von dir beschriebenen nicht-ganz-so-autonomen Autos) ist das dann eben rund um die Uhr immer der Fall.



> ... Das führt dann zu den Unfällen, die man sich auf Youtube zu tausenden/zehntausenden anschauen kann.



Vielleicht solltest du die durchschnittlichen Fähigkeiten des Menschen nicht anhand einer jahrzehnte überspannenden, globalen Sammlung von Worst-Case-Ereignissen beurteilen. Jeden Tag werden in Deutschland über eine Milliarde Straßenkilometer zurückgelegt, ohne dass auch nur ein einziges Mal jemand auf den Bürgersteig ausweicht. (Und ich persönlich würde nicht einmal darauf wetten, dass man auf Youtube 10000 Beispiele für so bescheuertes Verhalten findet.)



> Was ist das denn für eine Logik?



Die gleiche, die man in so ziemlich jeder anderen sicherheitsrelevanten Fragestellung anwendet - vom Nagel fürs Hängeregal bis zur Steuerung im Atomkraftwerk: Ein System, dass versagt, wenn es keine Unterstützung durch andere hat, ist für sich genommen unsicher. Und darf in Betriebsumfeldern, in denen die Unterstützung durch andere nicht dauerhaft gewährleistet ist, nicht in Betrieb genommen werden. Und schon gar nicht bezeichnet so ein Stück mangelhafte, unselbstständige Technik als "autonom" und ersetzt damit ein System, dass ohne fremde Hilfe, also tatsächlich selbstständig funktioniert.



> Wieso angewiesen?



Weil ein gewisser Herr INU.ID jede einzelne Argumentation zur Gewährleistung auch nur vergleichbarer Sicherheit darauf aufbaut? In jedem einzelnen Beispiel zu Situationen, in denen autonome Autos heute unsicherer agieren als menschliche Fahrer, weil sie Zusammenhänge und Interessen nicht kapieren, konterst du mit "aber dafür kann das autonome Auto auf die Sensoren anderer autonomer Autos zurückgreifen und es kann viel besser ausweichen, weil andere autonome Autos im Platz machen".
Und das ist imho BS bezogen auf "Steigerung der Verkehrssicherheit durch Einführung autonomer Autos", weil autonome Autos (so sie überhaupt dieses Niveau erreichen, was immer noch weit weg ist) im ersten Jahrzehnt ihres Einsatzes eben in einem Umfeld voller nicht-autonomer, nicht-vernetzer Autos agieren müssen. Und wenn sie da 10 mal über ein Kind fahren, dass bei einem menschlichen Fahrer keinen Kratzer abbekommen hätte, dann wird es kein zweites Jahrzehnt nicht autonomer Autos geben - vollkommen unabhängig davon, wieviel besoffene Disko-Kids sich im gleichen Zeitraum weniger um Bäume gewickelt haben.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass zumindest heute aus gutem Grund ein Auto, bei dem ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ausfällt, als nicht mehr verkehrstauglich gilt und abgeschleppt werden muss. Bei Verkehrssystem, bei dem eine funktionierende Funkverbindung zu allen anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern sicherheitsrelevant ist, reicht schon also schon eine einfache Störung im Handy-Netz um ganze Stadtteile lahmzulegen.



> Wie kommst du darauf?



Naja - so, wie man das halt macht(?): Ich informiere mich über Dinge, von denen ich rede. 
Autonomes Fahren: Googles fahrerlose Autos uberschreiten das Tempolimit - Golem.de
Tesla: Fahrzeug uberschritt bei Autopilot-Unfall zulassiges Tempolimit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2017)

Offtopic 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Weil ein gewisser Herr INU.ID....


Seid lieb zueinander. Ich koche auch einen Tee.

Ansonsten ist es schwer mit dem autonomen Fahren. Es ist auch der zweite Schritt, zuerst geht es um die Markteroberung durch Elektrofahrzeuge. Die subtilen Gefahrensituationen mit Kindern zu erkennen, ist schwer. Nichtsdestotrotz werden autonome  Fahrzeuge bei Sicht von Kinder automatisch langsam fahren, ganz im Gegensatz um gestressten gemeinen Autofahren. Kinder bekommen in Zukunft natürlich einen Radarreflektor angehängt.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil du mit 40 km/h immer noch einen viel zu langen Bremsweg hast, um  ein vorspringendes Kind nicht zu überfahren? Wenn ein nicht an der Hand  gehaltenes Kind offensichtlich für die andere Straßenseite interessiert  (egal ob Hörnchen oder Katze) und den ankommenden Verkehr nicht im Blick  hat, dann sind auf der unmittelbar vorbeiführenden Spur nicht mal 20  km/h mit Fuß auf der Bremse sicher. Und für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer, die  unfähig sind Art und Blickrichtung eines Objektes am Straßenrand zu  erkennen (also für die von dir beschriebenen nicht-ganz-so-autonomen  Autos) ist das dann eben rund um die Uhr immer der Fall.


Du möchtest mir damit also sagen, dass du nicht nur immer u.a. sämtliche Kinder am Straßenrand permanent im Auge behältst, sondern auch (auf den ersten Blick?) erkennen kannst, wenn diese sich zb. für ein Tier o.ä. auf der anderen Straßenseite interessieren? Und dann sicherheitshalber deine Geschwindigkeit auf unter 20km/h reduzierst, weil sie evtl. plötzlich auf die Straße vor dein Auto rennen könnten? Respekt. 

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass dann weltweit jährlich ca. 1.300.000 (1,3Mio!) Menschen im Straßenverkehr ums Leben kommen (Verkehrstote, nicht Unfallopfer, oder Unfälle!), wenn menschliche Fahrer doch so zuverlässig sind?


> Vielleicht solltest du die durchschnittlichen Fähigkeiten des Menschen nicht anhand einer jahrzehnte überspannenden, globalen Sammlung von Worst-Case-Ereignissen beurteilen. Jeden Tag werden in Deutschland über eine Milliarde Straßenkilometer zurückgelegt, ohne dass auch nur ein einziges Mal jemand auf den Bürgersteig ausweicht. (Und ich persönlich würde nicht einmal darauf wetten, dass man auf Youtube 10000 Beispiele für so bescheuertes Verhalten findet.)


Die auf Youtube verfügbaren Unfall-Aufzeichnungen zeigen, genau wie sämtliche Statistiken, dass die mit Abstand meisten Unfälle auf "bescheuertem Verhalten" basieren. Bzgl. Ausweichen nach links oder rechts entscheiden sich die meisten (wie ich glaube schon einige Postings weiter vorne gesagt habe) für links (den Gegenverkehr), und nicht rechts (egal ob Gehweg oder Wiese usw).


> In jedem einzelnen Beispiel zu Situationen, in denen autonome Autos heute unsicherer agieren als menschliche Fahrer, weil sie Zusammenhänge und Interessen nicht kapieren, konterst du mit "aber dafür kann das autonome Auto auf die Sensoren anderer autonomer Autos zurückgreifen und es kann viel besser ausweichen, weil andere autonome Autos im Platz machen".


Gut, dann liegt es wohl an meiner Unfähig mich hier auszudrücken, und nicht daran dass du mir ständig die Worte im Mund rumdrehst, oder mich einfach nur bewusst falsch verstehen willst. Ich habe nicht mal gesagt dass die autonome Mobilität aus dem Stand vernetzt ist. Ich sagte lediglich, dass die Vernetzung optional ist, und die Sicherheit zusätzlich erhöht. Autonome Fahrzeuge sind nicht auf die Kommunikation mit anderen Teilnehmern angewiesen, aber eine solche Kommunikation bietet mehr Möglichkeiten = eine höhere Sicherheit. Aber am besten lassen wir das Thema, oder sparen es auf, bis wir uns vielleicht mal persönlich begegnen, und das Thema mal ganz entspannt (oder auch nicht) bei einem Bierchen diskutieren. Augenscheinlich bin ich bei manchen Themen unfähig mich mit dir in Schriftform so zu unterhalten, dass du meine Äußerungen so verstehst, wie ich sie gemeint habe. Und mir ist es lästig, mich ständig zu wiederholen.


> Naja - so, wie man das halt macht(?): Ich informiere mich über Dinge, von denen ich rede.
> Autonomes Fahren: Googles fahrerlose Autos uberschreiten das Tempolimit - Golem.de
> Tesla: Fahrzeug uberschritt bei Autopilot-Unfall zulassiges Tempolimit


Googles Fahrzeuge sind Testfahrzeuge, die man so aktuell nicht kaufen kann. Das ein Konzept-/Testfahrzeug die Geschwindigkeit überschreitet, weil es dazu programmiert wurde, soll doch nicht wirklich ein Argument für die aktuelle angebliche Unfähigkeit autonomer Mobilität sein, oder?

Und Tesla hat weder ein autonomes Fahrzeug im Angebot, noch (soweit mir bekannt) im öffentlichen Testeinsatz. Das von dir verlinkte Beispiel bzgl. eines Tesla Model S, welches letztes Jahr - 7. Mai 2016 - mit eingeschaltetem Tempomat samt Brems- und Spurhalteassistenzsystem (bzw. von Tesla auch nicht ganz korrekt "Autopilot" genannt) einen Unfall hatte, bei dem der Fahrer ums Leben kam, sagt lediglich aus, dass das Auto zu schnell war (was übrigens gar nicht entscheidend für den Unfall war). Und das Ergebnis der Untersuchung, welches dieses Jahr veröffentlicht wurde, bestätigt, dass der Grund für den Unfall das Fehlverhalten des Fahrers war.

Davon abgesehen dass dieses Fahrzeug nicht autonom ist (darum ging es ja), und es auch keine Schuld trifft, und dass der Fahrer eindringliche Hinweise des Fahrzeuges ignoriert hat, kann man hier ganz einfach manuell die Geschwindigkeit des Tempomaten manuell festlegen. Der Tesla hat also nicht mal mit seinem nicht autonomen "Autopiloten" die Geschwindigkeit erhöht. Und genau das, dass das Auto selbstständig die Geschwindigkeit über die Vorgaben erhöhte, steht auch nicht in dem von dir verlinkten Beitrag aus 2016.

Übrigens, falls es dich interessiert, hier findest du den Abschlussbericht der in den USA dafür zuständige Behörde "National Transportation Safety Board" (NTSB):
Abschlussbericht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Offtopic
> 
> Seid lieb zueinander. Ich koche auch einen Tee.



Na gut... 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du möchtest mir damit also sagen, dass du nicht nur immer u.a. sämtliche Kinder am Straßenrand permanent im Auge behältst, sondern auch (auf den ersten Blick?) erkennen kannst, wenn diese sich zb. für ein Tier o.ä. auf der anderen Straßenseite interessieren? Und dann sicherheitshalber deine Geschwindigkeit auf unter 20km/h reduzierst, weil sie evtl. plötzlich auf die Straße vor dein Auto rennen könnten? Respekt.



Wenn die Anzahl der Kinder in unmittelbarer Straßennähe so hoch ist, dass ich nicht mehr zwei Blicke pro Kind übrig habe, fahre ich vorsorglich langsamer, ja. Kommt aber relativ selten vor und dann meistens an Ampeln (wartende Schulklasse o.ä.), wo man einfach gar nicht erst auf über 20 km/h beschleunigt, bis man vorbei ist.



> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass dann weltweit jährlich ca. 1.300.000 (1,3Mio!) Menschen im Straßenverkehr ums Leben kommen (Verkehrstote, nicht Unfallopfer, oder Unfälle!), wenn menschliche Fahrer doch so zuverlässig sind?



Weltweit? Keine Ahnung. In Deutschland sehr beliebt sind "überraschend am Straßenrand wachsende Bäume", aber gemessen an der Gesamtfahrstrecke ist eben auch das ein ziemlich seltenes Ereignis. Mir ging es beim oben durchgegkauten Beispiel um alltägliche Herausforderungen für autonome Autos in Innenstädten.



> Die auf Youtube verfügbaren Unfall-Aufzeichnungen zeigen, genau wie sämtliche Statistiken, dass die mit Abstand meisten Unfälle auf "bescheuertem Verhalten" basieren. Bzgl. Ausweichen nach links oder rechts entscheiden sich die meisten (wie ich glaube schon einige Postings weiter vorne gesagt habe) für links (den Gegenverkehr), und nicht rechts (egal ob Gehweg oder Wiese usw).



Ich zweifle nicht an, dass Menschen bei plötzlichen Ausweichmanövern selten alle relevanten Faktoren berücksichtigen. Das wird vermutlich so sein. Und es werden auch die meisten Unfälle auf Fehlern passieren, schließlich ist "zu blöd" neben "technischer Defekt" die einzige Möglichkeit überhaupt. Aber die Frage ist doch nicht, wer etwas falsch macht, wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, sondern ob/wann diese Fehler gemacht werden - und wann nicht. Wenn du dir nur die Situationen anguckst, in denen ein Unfall passiert ist, entgehen dir alle Situationen, in denen es zu keinem kam - und das sind ziemlich viele. Ein autonomes Auto zu bauen, dass die für Unfälle typischen Szenarien etwas besser meistert, als Menschen, ist deswegen nur ein kleiner Teil der Geschichte. Das gleiche Auto muss auch die Szenarien, in denen Menschen typischerweise keinen Unfall bauen, mindestens so gut wie Menschen meistern. Sonst hat man Ende nämlich doch mehr Unfälle - nur in anderen Situationen.



> Gut, dann liegt es wohl an meiner Unfähig mich hier auszudrücken, und nicht daran dass du mir ständig die Worte im Mund rumdrehst, oder mich einfach nur bewusst falsch verstehen willst. Ich habe nicht mal gesagt dass die autonome Mobilität aus dem Stand vernetzt ist. Ich sagte lediglich, dass die Vernetzung optional ist, und die Sicherheit zusätzlich erhöht.



Okay, dann habe ich dich in der Tat falsch verstanden. Ich interpretierte deine Beiträge weiterhin als Teil einer Antwort auf die Frage "geht von autonomen Fahrzeugen ein zusätzliches Risiko aus oder sind sie in allen Situationen sicherer?", die vorgebrachten Argumente somit als essentieller Bestandteil eines Sicherheitskonzeptes und nicht als optionales Extra zusätzlich zu einer weiterhin in Frage stehenden Grundsicherheit.



> Googles Fahrzeuge sind Testfahrzeuge, ...
> Und Tesla hat weder ein autonomes Fahrzeug im Angebot, noch (soweit mir bekannt) im öffentlichen Testeinsatz. Das von dir verlinkte Beispiel bzgl. eines Tesla Model S, welches letztes Jahr - 7. Mai 2016 - mit eingeschaltetem Tempomat samt Brems- und Spurhalteassistenzsystem (bzw. von Tesla auch nicht ganz korrekt "Autopilot" genannt) einen Unfall hatte, bei dem der Fahrer ums Leben kam, sagt lediglich aus, dass das Auto zu schnell war (was übrigens gar nicht entscheidend für den Unfall war)...



Ich wollte weder Tesla noch Google ankreiden, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass Regelverstöße durch autonome Autos nicht nur nicht auszuschließen sind, sondern sogar schon vor Verfügbarkeit halbwegs autonomer Fahrzeuge zum Standard-Repertoire der Entwickler gehören.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weltweit? Keine Ahnung. In Deutschland sehr beliebt sind "überraschend am Straßenrand wachsende Bäume", aber gemessen an der Gesamtfahrstrecke ist eben auch das ein ziemlich seltenes Ereignis. Mir ging es beim oben durchgegkauten Beispiel um alltägliche Herausforderungen für autonome Autos in Innenstädten.


Ok, dann Zahlen aus Deutschland:


> Der *Unfallstatistik des Statistischen Bundesamtes* zufolge kam es im Jahr *2015* zu knapp *2,50 Millionen Unfällen*. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass längst *nicht alle Verkehrsunfälle gemeldet werden* – die Dunkelziffer könnte entsprechend noch höher sein. Verletzt wurden insgesamt *393.432 Menschen*, was einen Anstieg um *1,1 Prozent* aus dem Vorjahr bedeutet. ... Im Jahr *2015* ereigneten sich insgesamt *3.475 tödliche Unfälle*. Gemäß Statistik ist diese Zahl damit *das zweite Jahr in Folge angestiegen*, dieses Mal um *2,9 Prozent*. ... Knapp *380.000 Autofahrer* wurden im Jahr 2015 in einen *Unfall mit Personenschaden* verwickelt. In *55,5 Prozent* der Fälle lag die Schuld übrigens beim Pkw-Fahrer selbst. In insgesamt *81,4 Prozent* der Unfälle im Jahr 2015, die verletzte Personen zur Folge hatten, waren Autos verwickelt. ... Der Tod von *2.049 Menschen* im Straßenverkehr kann beispielsweise laut Unfallstatistik auf das *Fehlverhalten von Autofahrern* zurückgeführt werden.


Quelle: ▷ Unfallstatistik fur Deutschland - Verkehrsrecht 2017


> Ich zweifle nicht an, dass Menschen bei plötzlichen Ausweichmanövern selten alle relevanten Faktoren berücksichtigen. Das wird vermutlich so sein. Und es werden auch die meisten Unfälle auf Fehlern passieren, schließlich ist "zu blöd" neben "technischer Defekt" die einzige Möglichkeit überhaupt. Aber die Frage ist doch nicht, wer etwas falsch macht, wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, sondern ob/wann diese Fehler gemacht werden - und wann nicht.


Das sehe ich eben nicht so. Es gibt, wie ich in einem vorherigen Posting schon angemerkt habe, zwei Faktoren, die bestimmen, wie ein Unfall ausgeht. Und das ist einmal wann/wie/wo man eine Gefahrensituation generiert (die Art des Unfalls), und zweitens wie man sich anschließend verhält. Die Schwere der meisten Unfälle liegt nicht im initialen Fehlerverhalten begründet (wie wurde welcher Unfall ausgelöst), sondern darin, dass die Menschen sich anschließend so oft (und dann auch noch gravierend) falsch verhalten. Dann wird aus einem eigentlich kleinen Blechschaden (dem Vordermann mit ein paar km/h hinten reingefahren) schnell ein schwerer Unfall (weil man stattdessen zb. in den Gegenverkehr ausgewichen, und dort frontal in ein Fahrzeug gekracht ist).


> Wenn du dir nur die Situationen anguckst, in denen ein Unfall passiert ist, entgehen dir alle Situationen, in denen es zu keinem kam - und das sind ziemlich viele. Ein autonomes Auto zu bauen, dass die für Unfälle typischen Szenarien etwas besser meistert, als Menschen, ist deswegen nur ein kleiner Teil der Geschichte. Das gleiche Auto muss auch die Szenarien, in denen Menschen typischerweise keinen Unfall bauen, mindestens so gut wie Menschen meistern. *Sonst hat man Ende nämlich doch mehr Unfälle - nur in anderen Situationen.*


Und genau das ist der entscheidende Faktor. Es ist primär nicht die Anzahl der Unfälle, sondern deren Schwere, die darüber entscheidet, wieviele Menschen wie schwer verletzt oder gar getötet werden. Autonome Fahrzeuge KÖNNTEN zb. doppelt so viele Unfälle produzieren, und trotzdem die Zahl der Opfer (Tote und Verletzte) auf zb. ein Drittel reduzieren (jetzt nur mal so dahin gesagt). Und genau darum geht es, wenn man darüber nachdenkt solche Systeme in den Verkehr zu lassen.

Wenn man also über die Fähigkeiten zur Unfallvermeidung autonomer Fahrzeuge spricht, dann muß man auch berücksichtigen, wie sich diese Fahrzeuge auf die Sicherheit auswirken, wenn es zu potentiell gefährlichen Situationen kommt (wie das Auto dann reagiert).


> Okay, dann habe ich dich in der Tat falsch verstanden. Ich interpretierte deine Beiträge weiterhin als Teil einer Antwort auf die Frage "geht von autonomen Fahrzeugen ein zusätzliches Risiko aus *oder sind sie in allen Situationen sicherer*?", die vorgebrachten Argumente somit als essentieller Bestandteil eines Sicherheitskonzeptes und nicht als optionales Extra zusätzlich zu einer weiterhin in Frage stehenden Grundsicherheit.


Wie gesagt, die Frage ist nicht ob sie in allen Situationen sicherer sind, sondern ob (bzw. ab wann) sie unterm Strich sicherer als der Mensch sind. Und dass die Vernetzung ein "essentieller Bestandteil" der allgemeinen Sicherheit ist, habe ich nie gesagt - oder suggeriert. Ich sprach lediglich davon, dass die Vernetzung ein Plus an Sicherheit bieten kann. Und das kann schon bei 1 vernetzten Fahrzeug der Fall sein, nämlich wenn das Fahrzeug im Betrieb/"on the fly" mit wichtigen Informationen bzgl. der Strecke o. Verkehrslage o.ä. versorgt wird (quasi wenn das intelligente Navi direkt mit dem KFZ kommunizieren kann, bzw. Teil dessen "Intelligenz" ist). Die Vernetzung der Fahrzeuge untereinander ist hier schon wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. Und dass das autonome Auto auch ohne Vernetzung sicherer als der Mensch sein sollte ist in meinen Augen so klar, dass es keiner zusätzlichen Erwähnung bedurfte. Dass du mir diese "Logik" zugestehst hatte ich dir einfach mal pauschal unterstellt. Aber da hab ich mich offensichtlich geirrt. Danke dafür. 

Außerdem sag ich ja auch nicht, dass die Autonomie morgen schon in den Straßenverkehr gehört. Ich sage lediglich, das die den größten Teil schon heute beherrscht, und es nicht mehr so viel an Lernprozess bedarf, dass es noch Jahrzehnte dauert bis man sie gefahrlos einsetzen kann. Ich glaube nicht dass es noch so lange dauert, bis die ersten autonomen Fahrzeuge in den Verkehr kommen.


> Ich wollte weder Tesla noch Google ankreiden, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass Regelverstöße durch autonome Autos nicht nur nicht auszuschließen sind, sondern sogar schon vor Verfügbarkeit halbwegs autonomer Fahrzeuge zum Standard-Repertoire der Entwickler gehören.


Richtig, du hast allgemein von autonomen Fahrzeugen gesprochen, obwohl lediglich 1 Entwickler bisher Testfahrzeuge im Einsatz hat, die dieses Verhalten - und dann auch noch absichtlich/gewollt - aufweisen. Und dann auch nur, um im Verkehr mitschwimmen zu können (um selbst nicht zu einem "Hindernis" zu werden, also als Maßnahme zur potentiellen Erhöhung der Sicherheit).

Im Übrigen müssen autonome Fahrzeuge auch Regeln/gesetzliche Vorgaben temporär außer Kraft setzen können, nämlich wenn eine Gefahrensituation (bzw. die Vermeidung von Personenschaden) dies erfordert.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Seid lieb zueinander.


Wenn ein Optimist und ein Pessimist diskutieren, dann können zwangsläufig auch mal ein bis zwei Funken fliegen. 
Außerdem  sind/waren wir ja lieb. Der Ton wurde hier und da schließlich gerade  mal einen "Hauch" rauer. Emotionen gehören mMn (zumindest teilweise) auch  ein Stück weit zu einer Unterhaltung dazu.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Oktober 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ein Optimist und ein Pessimist diskutieren, dann können zwangsläufig auch mal ein bis zwei Funken fliegen.
> Außerdem  sind/waren wir ja lieb. Der Ton wurde hier und da schließlich gerade  mal einen "Hauch" rauer. Emotionen gehören mMn (zumindest teilweise) auch  ein Stück weit zu einer Unterhaltung dazu.^^


Ich stelle mal das Bier kalt, kommt rüber, dann macht das mehr Spaß als im Internet 

Wir können es ja nicht lösen, weder gibt es die Informationen noch wissen wir, was in Zukunft passieren wird. Auf jedem Fall wird viel passieren und wir sollten aufpassen, dass unsere Politiker sinnvollen Rahmenbedingungen schaffen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> <==== nicht weit weg von meiner Meinung.
> Aber mit "radikalem Schrumpfen" durch reduzierte Geburtenzahlen kommst du nicht weit genug. Um beim derzeitigen durchschnittlichen pro-Kopf-Ressourcenverbrauch der Menschheit mit einer Erde auszukommen, müsste die Bevölkerungszahl auf 40% sinken. Rechnet man den resultierten gesteigerten pro-Kopf-Energieverbrauch einer geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte ein, eher 50%. Selbst bei 0 Kindern/Jahr würde es über 30 Jahre dauern, bis dieses Niveau erreicht ist - was aber nicht nur das Rentensystem zerstören würde, sondern auch die Spezies _Homo sapiens_. Denn selbst die jüngsten noch lebenden Frauen wären dann nahe am Ende ihrer fruchtbaren Lebensphase. Reduziert man die Zahl der Kinder ""nur"" auf z.B. 1/Paar im globalen Mittel, würde diese Bevölkerungsreduktion erst weit im nächsten Jahrhundert erreicht sein, also viel zu spät für beispielsweise das 2K Ziel. Und das ist noch die günstige Rechnung mit "das durchschnittliche globale Nebensniveau bleibt gleich". Also "gleich *******". Gestehen wir jedem den derzeitigen Lebensstandard Deutschlands zu (was über solche Zeiträume betrachtet nicht mal viel ist - man gucke sich das Gejammer hier an, wenn es nicht mehr 15%/Jahrzehnt bergauf geht), dann sind vielleicht noch 1-2 Milliarden Menschen (je nach Verteilung/Dichte) möglich.
> Wer also keine Lust auf einen globalen Vernichtungskrieg zur Ausrottung der Mehrheit der Menschheit hat, der sollte tunlichst daran arbeiten, dass unsere Effizienz drastisch steigert und der verbleibende Ressourcenverbrauch auf nachhaltige Quellen umgestellt wird. Potential gibt es da einiges.



Nö, das wird nicht reichen, auf Nachhaltigkeit umzusteigen.

Weil erstmal die Befriedigung der grundlegendsten Bedürfnisse der Menschheit Vorrang hat.

Davon sind wird aber weit entfernt,
letztendlich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der entscheidende Faktor. Es ist primär nicht die Anzahl der Unfälle, sondern deren Schwere, die darüber entscheidet, wieviele Menschen wie schwer verletzt oder gar getötet werden. Autonome Fahrzeuge KÖNNTEN zb. doppelt so viele Unfälle produzieren, und trotzdem die Zahl der Opfer (Tote und Verletzte) auf zb. ein Drittel reduzieren (jetzt nur mal so dahin gesagt). Und genau darum geht es, wenn man darüber nachdenkt solche Systeme in den Verkehr zu lassen.



Hmm - abgesehen von der rein rechnerischen Möglichkeit, dass a*b=c auch dann ein kleineres c ergeben kann, wenn a größer wird, würde ich hier auf ganzer Linie widersprechen. Beim aktuell gezeigten Entwicklungsstand würde ich jedenfalls mit einer deutlich gesteigerten Zahl von Unfällen bei stark oder voll autonomen Betrieb rechnen und im Schnitt sogar mit einer größeren Schwere, da ich die Hauptprobleme beim Erkennen der Situation sehe. Und wenn eine Gefahrensituation gar nicht als solche erkannt wird, dann tauscht man eine menschliche "n bissl spät" Reaktion gegen "gar keine", was normalerweise sehr schwere Folgen nach sich zieht.
Allerdings wüsste ich zugegebenermaßen nicht, wie man diese Einschätzung jenseits anekdotenhafter Beispielszenarien (wann führen menschliche Fehler zum Unfall, in welchen Fällen davon wären die Fahrer bereit auf autonome Autos zu wechseln bzw. in welchen Fällen entscheidet die Reaktion über die Schwere des Unfalls, aber nicht über dessen Vermeidung)  diskutieren sollte, weswegen wir uns hier wohl nur auf unserere Uneinigkeit eignen können.




> Wie gesagt, die Frage ist nicht ob sie in allen Situationen sicherer sind, sondern ob (bzw. ab wann) sie unterm Strich sicherer als der Mensch sind.



Rein statistisch stimmt das, aber meinen Eingangs erhobenen Einspruch, dass autonome Autos nur dann auf breite Akzeptanz stoßen werden, wenn sie in allen Situationen sicherer sind. Zum einen weil sich jeder für einen deutlich überdurchschnittlichen Autofahrer hält und somit ein nur durchschnittlich sicheres autonomes Auto als persönlichen Rückschritt empfinden würde, zum anderen wegen der Anwendungsbandbreite. Da die Fahrdynamik schon seit langem kein großes Problem mehr für Automatiken ist, sondern die Orientierung in und Auswertung der Umgebung, wird eine Unterlegenheit autonomer Autos in bestimmten Szenarien meist bedeuten, dass sie in diesen gar nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Einer der wichtigsten Aspekte beim Reiz des Autos verglichen mit allen anderen Verkehrsmitteln ist aber die Möglichkeit, IMMER und ÜBERALL darauf zurückgreifen zu können. Ein autonomes Auto, dass dies nur teilweise bieten kann, ist hinsichtlich seiner Akzeptanz imho schwer gehandicaped und emotional betrachtet eher eine Straßenbahn mit einer verdammt großen Auswahl von Haltestellen. 
Mit Blick auf die zurückliegende Diskussion zu E-Antrieben ("unterm Strich besser für 95% der Fahrten besser aber für 5% ungeeignet ja/nein?") vermute ich aber mal, dass wir uns bezüglich letzteren Aspektes ebenfalls nicht werden einigen können. Bleibt also nur "autonomes Autos müssen sicherer sein als das Selbstbild der Fahrer, ehe sie akzeptiert werden".



> Und dass das autonome Auto auch ohne Vernetzung sicherer als der Mensch sein sollte ist in meinen Augen so klar, dass es keiner zusätzlichen Erwähnung bedurfte. Dass du mir diese "Logik" zugestehst hatte ich dir einfach mal pauschal unterstellt. Aber da hab ich mich offensichtlich geirrt. Danke dafür.



Das hier ist das Internet, der größte Vernichter von Optimismus seit Ende des kalten Krieges. Da wird niemandem etwas zugestanden 



> Wenn ein Optimist und ein Pessimist diskutieren, dann können zwangsläufig auch mal ein bis zwei Funken fliegen.
> Außerdem  sind/waren wir ja lieb. Der Ton wurde hier und da schließlich gerade  mal einen "Hauch" rauer. Emotionen gehören mMn (zumindest teilweise) auch  ein Stück weit zu einer Unterhaltung dazu.^^



Realist heißt das!!111elf! 

Philophische frage: Ist es optimistisch, wenn man damit rechnet, dass die Funken fliegen (intensive Diskussion) oder pessimistisch (Streit)? 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal das Bier kalt, kommt rüber, dann macht das mehr Spaß als im Internet
> 
> Wir können es ja nicht lösen, weder gibt es die Informationen noch wissen wir, was in Zukunft passieren wird. Auf jedem Fall wird viel passieren und wir sollten aufpassen, dass unsere Politiker sinnvollen Rahmenbedingungen schaffen.



In online-Foren geht es doch nicht um Lösungen, sondern um die Möglichkeit später einen "ich hatte recht" Link zu setzen :=




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das wird nicht reichen, auf Nachhaltigkeit umzusteigen.



Sag ich auch nicht, der Zug ist meiner Meinung nach vor 20, eher 30 Jahren abgefahren. Ich sag nur dass eine Bevölkerungsreduktion mit ethisch akzeptablen Mitteln noch weniger Potential hat. Global betrachtet wäre für die heutige Weltbevölkerung der durchschnittliche (!) Lebensstandard von Lesotho haltbar, für die zu erwartetenden 50% mehr Weltbevölkerung der Lebensstandard der von Ethopien. Um den von Weißrussland auf ganzer Front zu realisieren, müsste die Weltbevölkerung schon um 2/3 schrumpfen...



> Davon sind wird aber weit entfernt,
> letztendlich



Ich glaube die, die das interessiert, nennt man "Kinder".


----------



## INU.ID (3. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim *aktuell gezeigten Entwicklungsstand* würde ich jedenfalls mit einer deutlich gesteigerten Zahl von Unfällen bei stark oder voll autonomen Betrieb rechnen und im Schnitt sogar mit einer größeren Schwere, da ich die Hauptprobleme beim Erkennen der Situation sehe.


Wenn ich der Meinung bin/sage, dass die meisten Unfälle die von Menschen verursacht werden, in Anzahl und Schwere schon heute von autonomen Fahrzeugen verhindert werden könnten, dann bedeutet das nicht, dass der aktuelle Stand mMn schon Einsatzfähig ist, oder das ich der Meinung bin, durch die fehlenden "10%" (nur um mal eine Zahl zu nennen) können nicht mehr gefährliche Situationen entstehen, als die aktuellen "90%" schon beherrschen/verhindern könnten (um das zu bewerten braucht es sehr viel genauere Informationen von den Entwicklern entsprechender Systeme). Wo ich widerspreche ist deine prophezeite noch zu erwartende Entwicklungszeit, die die letzten 10% erfordern, und das 100% erreicht werden müssen, bevor man autonome Fahrzeuge in den Verkehr lassen kann (wo kein einziger Mensch auch nur in die Nähe dieser 100% kommt/kommen kann). Und dass die Sensorik hier noch nennenswerte Schwachstellen (ggü. Menschen) aufweist (bzgl. der Erkennung der Umgebung). Es klemmt mMn aktuell "nur" noch an einer Stelle, und das ist die K.I. Und hier wird es mMn nicht mehr so lange dauern, bis ein Punkt erreicht ist, der eine für den Anfang ausreichende (die besten menschlichen Autofahrer übertreffende) Zuverlässigkeit bedeutet.


> Rein statistisch stimmt das, aber meinen Eingangs erhobenen Einspruch, dass autonome Autos nur dann auf breite Akzeptanz stoßen werden, wenn sie in allen Situationen sicherer sind.


Das zu erreichen erfordert aber keine 100%ige Sicherheit. Diese wird ja nicht mal dann erreicht, wenn von heute auf morgen alle Autos autonom, intelligent und vernetzt wären. Und auch nicht mit einer K.I. aus dem Jahr 2500 (wobei...*g*). Dazu müsste man nämlich sämtliche nicht autonomen Teilnehmer (Zweiräder, Fußgänger, Tiere usw, eben alles was zu unvorhersehbaren Situationen führen könnte) aus dem Straßenverkehr verbannen. Und wenn man das könnte, wären selbst aktuelle autonome Fahrzeuge schon sofort Einsatzfähig und alltagstauglich (dann würde schon ein Autoscooter vom Jahrmarkt mit nem Raspberry reichen).

Und wie schon erwähnt, was laut Umfragen den Menschen noch wichtiger als die eigentliche Zuverlässigkeit ist, ist die Frage nach der Priorisierung in Gefahrensituationen. Wird mein autonomes Auto meinem Überleben immer die höchste Priorität geben, selbst wenn es den Tod von zb. 5 Fußgängern bedeuten würde? Oder wird mein Auto dann mein Leben potentiell opfern, um 5 andere Leben zu retten? Die Festlegung solcher Regeln wird sicher genauso schwer wie die letzten 10% der "K.I.", wenn nicht schwerer (da hier eine globale Einigkeit herrschen muß, wenn man keine "Einreiseverbote" für bestimmte Fahrzeuge haben möchte).

Aber du hast natürlich nicht ganz unrecht, die Akzeptanz der Menschen muß natürlich gegeben sein. Aber hier sehe ich bzgl. der Frage nach der Zuverlässigkeit das kleinere Problem. Es wird genug geben die den Anfang machen, und die anderen Kunden warten dann einfach mal ab, und schauen wie es läuft.


> Realist heißt das!!111elf!


Die Zukunft wird zeigen, wer von uns mit seinen Vermutungen näher dran war. Und dann darf der jeweils andere es ihm (mit Verlinkung der entsprechenden Threads) auch gerne vorhalten - das restliche Leben lang. (sofern er natürlich die Threads findet.... *zu_favoriten_hinzufüg*) 



> Philophische frage: Ist es optimistisch, wenn man damit rechnet, dass die Funken fliegen (intensive Diskussion) oder pessimistisch (Streit)?


Realistisch?


----------



## INU.ID (14. November 2017)

Vorab: Da schon 11 Tage vergangen sind, und mein letztes Posting halbwegs umfangreich war, hoffe ich, dieses hier zählt jetzt nicht als "Doppelposting". Zumal es inhaltlich eher für sich selbst steht.

Ich bin gerade über ein paar Zahlen gestoßen, die ich so nicht für möglich gehalten hätte, und die mich ehrlich gesagt sogar überrascht haben:



> 430.547 SUVs wurden von Januar bis Oktober 2017 in Deutschland bereits  neu zugelassen. Das geht aus den offiziellen Zahlen des  Kraftfahrt-Bundesamtes (KBA) hervor und *entspricht einem Plus von 22,6  Prozent* im Vergleich zum Vorjahreszeitraum. Schließt man das  Geländewagen-Segment des KBA mit ein, kommen noch einmal 250.318 weitere  Fahrzeuge (plus 3,8 Prozent) hinzu. *Macht in der Summe 680.865 SUVs mit  einem Anteil von 23,6 Prozent an den Gesamt-Neuzulassungen in  Deutschland 2017*.


Quelle; SUV-Neuzulassungen: Diese Modelle sind 2017 bisher am meisten gefragt

Wow. Quasi jedes vierte in D neu zugelassene Fahrzeug ist doch tatsächlich ein SUV/Geländewagen, Tendenz steigend. Ich hätte ja mit vielem gerechnet, damit aber nicht. Obwohl es in ganz Europa verboten ist abseits der Straße zu fahren, die wiederum zu 99,8% geteert sein dürfte, kaufen sich so viele Menschen ein Fahrzeug, welches - in unseren Breitengraden - eher für mittleres bis schweres Gelände gedacht ist. Und das auch noch mit steigender Tendenz. Hier hab ich die Situation komplett falsch eingeschätzt (und die Hinweise diesbezüglich von ruyven scheinbar ignoriert, oder einfach nicht für möglich gehalten).


----------



## Kindercola (14. November 2017)

Mit den ganzen schicken SUV will man doch gar nicht ins Gelände  da macht man sich das ganze tolle Chrom und Plaste ringsherum kaputt^^ - 
Aber krass sowas mal zu sehen. Aufgefallen ist mir das in meiner Region nocht nicht. Aber ich als Flachlandtiroler kann da auch schlecht mitreden


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2017)

Ich habe selber keinen SUV, und habe auch nicht vor einen zu kaufen ABER:
Ich habe unsere Nachbarn mal gefragt, warum sie einen haben....nach dem Motto: "Wozu? Ihr fahrt doch gar nicht ins Gelände."
Überraschenderweise konnten sie mir subjektive und praktische Gründe nennen.
1. Ein und Ausstieg bequem.
2. Sie haben ein 6 Monate altes Kind + ein 2,5 Jähriges --> Babyschale und das andere Kind auf dem Rücksitz zu positionieren und anzuschnallen, ist so viel angenehmer, weil man sich weniger bücken muss.
3. Das gleiche beim Einkaufen oder wenn man schwere Sachen transportiert, das Be- und Entladen vom Kofferraum ist bequemer, weil höher.
4. Gute Übersicht
5. ein subjektives bessere Sicherheitsgefühl

Daher, ja es gibt Gründe für einen SUV....kommt halt drauf an ob diese einem selber wichtig sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. November 2017)

Ich fahre auch keinen SUV, aber ich werde nie verstehen, warum man sich ständig über anderer Leute Angelegenheiten kümmern soll. Dann fahren sie halt  nicht ins Gelände, und?


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Daher, ja es gibt Gründe für einen SUV....kommt halt drauf an ob diese einem selber wichtig sind.



Das kannst du alles mit einem Van auch machen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2017)

Nur war der Avantime bis jetzt der letzte Versuch ein "Van Coupe" zu bauen. 
Und genau die Nische, also Vans welche auch ein Designteam gesehen haben, besetzen SUVs.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

Dafür ziehen Suvs dann noch mal mehr Sprit durch, was angesichts verstopfter Straßen nicht von Vorteil ist.
Ich würde glatt wetten, dass 30% aller Fahrzeuge auf den Straßen gerade dabei sind, einen Parkplatz zu finden.


----------



## INU.ID (14. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 1. Ein und Ausstieg bequem.
> 2. Sie haben ein 6 Monate altes Kind + ein 2,5 Jähriges -->  Babyschale und das andere Kind auf dem Rücksitz zu positionieren und  anzuschnallen, ist so viel angenehmer, weil man sich weniger bücken  muss.
> 3. Das gleiche beim Einkaufen oder wenn man schwere Sachen  transportiert, das Be- und Entladen vom Kofferraum ist bequemer, weil  höher.
> 4. Gute Übersicht
> 5. ein subjektives bessere Sicherheitsgefühl


Alles Punkte für die man kein SUV brauch. ^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch keinen SUV, aber ich werde nie verstehen, warum man sich ständig über anderer Leute Angelegenheiten kümmern soll. Dann fahren sie halt  nicht ins Gelände, und?



SUV steht für "Sport Utility Vehicle", was so viel wie Sport- und Nutzfahrzeug heißt, und eine "Gelände-Limousine" meint. Das bedeutet, diese Fahrzeuge haben Fähigkeiten/Funktionen, und damit Baugruppen, die den Einsatz in mittlerem bis schwerem Gelände erlauben. Sie haben daher mehr Bodenfreiheit (= einen höheren Schwerpunkt), Allrad mit verschiedenen Sperren usw, tlw. Kriechgänge, und weitere für den Geländebetrieb sinnvolle Features. Ein Geländewagen hingegen ist primär für schweres bis sehr schweres Gelände ausgelegt, hat also einen Aufbau, der primär für hartes Gelände ausgelegt ist (große Reifen für eine noch größere Bodenfreiheit, für eine noch höhere Wattiefe usw).

Das sind alles Funktionen, deren Nutzung nicht legal stattfinden kann, weil es lediglich Land- und Forstwirten erlaubt ist, entsprechend unzugängliche Wege zu nutzen. Privatpersonen ist es in ganz Europa untersagt, mit dem Auto die Straßen zu verlassen, welche - wie erwähnt - quasi immer geteert sind. Aber diese Funktionen erfordern spezielle Baugruppen/Ressourcen, die ständig mitfahren, aber nie genutzt werden. Entsprechend höher ist dann natürlich auch der Spritverbrauch. Dazu kommt, dass durch die Bauform dieser Fahrzeuge auch ein höheres Risiko für Unfallgegner entsteht, sofern diese nicht ebenfalls in einen solchen Fahrzeug sitzen. Ein 2,5to SUV zb. schlägt nunmal etwas härter ein, als eine Limousine.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRbrBasJlGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Die höhere Sicherheit dieser Fahrzeuge geht also immer zu Lasten des Unfallgegners, also derer die keinen SUV/Geländewagen fahren. Und damit ist es eben nicht mehr nur deren  "Angelegenheit". Siehe zb. auch einen Bugatti Veyron, der seinen 100  Liter Tank bei Vollgas in weniger als 20 Minuten entleeren kann. Die  Belastung der Umwelt durch solche Fahrzeuge ist um ein vielfaches höher,  und die Umwelt gehört nicht nur denen, die einen dicken Geldbeutel  haben, und ihr Ego auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit aufwerten müssen.

Das  ist bzgl. Mobilität der Zukunft der völlig falsche Weg. Es macht  einfach aus so vielen Ebenen keinen Sinn, solche Steinzeit-Fahrzeuge zu  benutzen, um damit eine ~75Kg Person von A nach B zu bringen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube die, die das interessiert, nennt man "Kinder".



Sicher, 

durch unsere Lebensweise haben wir global betrachtet den "Point of no Return",
schon längst verpasst.

Unsere Unfähigkeit etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, wird unsere Enkel nicht mehr retten. 

wir haben aber den Punkt "No Return"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsere Unfähigkeit etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, wird unsere Enkel nicht mehr retten.


Eine Zivilisation geht, eine andere kommt. So wir nicht mit ABC-Waffen jedes höhere Leben vernichten, wird nach uns aus Staub und Asche etwas neues Entschehen. So war das seit 10.000 Jahren. Der Untergang des römischen Reiches verläuft ziemlich analog zu unserem. Trumpo ist ein typischer Soldatenkaiser der Endphase. Es wird noch hundrt Jahre dauern, dann versinkt Europa in Belanglosigkeit und wird überrannt. Unsere Unfähigkeit, auf Veränderungen zu reagiere, wird mmer deutlicher. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Zivilisation geht, eine andere kommt. So wir nicht mit ABC-Waffen jedes höhere Leben vernichten, wird nach uns aus Staub und Asche etwas neues Entschehen. So war das seit 10.000 Jahren. Der Untergang des römischen Reiches verläuft ziemlich analog zu unserem. Trumpo ist ein typischer Soldatenkaiser der Endphase. Es wird noch hundrt Jahre dauern, dann versinkt Europa in Belanglosigkeit und wird überrannt. Unsere Unfähigkeit, auf Veränderungen zu reagiere, wird mmer deutlicher. Meine Meinung.



Nö, momentan wird dieser Planet so extrem ausgebeutet,

da wird für zukünftige Generationen (global betrachtet) gar nix mehr übrig bleiben,

um ein halbwegs gesichertes "normales" Leben überhaupt führen zu können.

Wir schaufeln sowieso unseres eigene Grab,

die Kackerlacken und Ratten werden uns überstehen,
daraus wird die Evolution schon was machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2017)

Bei uns geht es jetzt auch los, da werde ich doch bei Gelegenheit einen der FHL-Fahrer interviewen:
DHL will Pakte in Hannovers City jetzt verstarkt mit Elektrofahrzeugen ausliefern – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine


----------



## INU.ID (17. November 2017)

Der neue Tesla Roadster wurde vorgestellt/angekündigt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOjtM9D86y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von 0 auf 60mph (~100km/h) in 1,9 Sekunden - 0 auf 100mph (~160km/h) in 4,2 Sekunden - die viertel Meile in 8,9 Sekunden. *Alles Weltrekorde*.
*Topspeed* über 250mph (*>400km/h*).
*Autobahn-Reichweite* (bzw. "Highway-Range") von 620 Meilen (*~1000KM*) - dank *=>200<=kWh Akku.*
*3 Motoren*, 1 vorne und 2 hinten, mit *10.000* *NM* Drehmoment.


Und dann gabs noch nen Tesla-Truck:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqYU6VA1Rmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhuFLky4WCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_Nr0hrjR24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> *3 Motoren....* mit *10.000* *NM* Drehmoment.


Schon ein Profiradfahrer kommt auf 1000 Nm, der Wert ist völlig egal. Er 
muss Tesla so hoch liegen, weil kein Getriebe zwischen Motor und Rad ist.
Relevant ist die Leistung am Rad, alles andere sind schwer vergleichbare 
Werte.

Wieder ein Spielzeug für die Superreichen mit Einkommen jenseits der Million 
im Jahr. Ich mag sowas, es ist schöner Spielkram, auch ein Bugatti ist witzig,
löst aber keines der Probleme der Massenmobilität


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Der neue Tesla Roadster wurde vorgestellt/angekündigt: ...



Sehr gut, normalerweise müsste man jetzt erst mal dafür sorgen,
das die ärmsten 1,5 Mrd der Erdbevölkerung gescheite Fahrräder bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, normalerweise müsste man jetzt erst mal dafür sorgen,
> das die ärmsten 1,5 Mrd der Erdbevölkerung gescheite Fahrräder bekommen.


Im Kapitalismus interessieren diese Versager nicht. 1% der Weltbevölkerung besitzt 50% des Vermögens. Um dieses eine Prozent buhlen die  Produzenten, nur mit denen ist Geld zu verdienen. Die 99% Rest sind unbedeutend. Naja, vielleicht für Massengüter noch die oberen 20%. Aber alle wollen das so. Schau Dir an, wie die CSU alles blockiert, für Kohlekraftwerke und Verbrennungsmotoren eintritt. Fürchterlich


----------



## INU.ID (17. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Relevant ist die Leistung am Rad, alles andere sind schwer vergleichbare Werte.


Das Auto (nicht die Motoren) wird mit 10.000NM beworben, so wie alle anderen Autos auch. Also ist das ein ganz normal vergleichbarer Wert.


> Wieder ein Spielzeug für die Superreichen mit Einkommen jenseits der Million im Jahr.


Der Preis soll bei 200k$ losgehen, da würde ich noch nicht von "Superreich" sprechen. Aber ja, es ist für die gehobenere Preisklasse - Supersportwagen eben. ^^

Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, Tesla finanziert die "preiswerten" E-Autos (Entwicklung usw.) über den Verkauf der teureren Modelle. Das "Model 4" und der "Roadster 3.0" lassen ja nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten.

Und wenn man bedenkt wann Tesla gestartet ist, und man sich das bisherige/aktuelle Lineup anschaut (Roadster v1, den Halb-Kombi Model S (aktuell schon in v3), das quasi SUV Model X, die "obere" Mainstream-Limousine Model 3, jetzt kommend der Roadster 2.0, die Semi-Trucks), dann ist das mMn - gerade verglichen mit den klassischen Autobauern - schon eine respektable Schlagzahl.


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Kapitalismus interessieren diese Versager nicht. 1% der Weltbevölkerung besitzt 50% des Vermögens. Um dieses eine Prozent buhlen die  Produzenten, nur mit denen ist Geld zu verdienen. Die 99% Rest sind unbedeutend. Naja, vielleicht für Massengüter noch die oberen 20%. Aber alle wollen das so. Schau Dir an, wie die CSU alles blockiert, für Kohlekraftwerke und Verbrennungsmotoren eintritt. Fürchterlich



Nö, wenn bei uns nix mehr zu holen ist,
ziehen die Abmelker einfach weiter. 

Wozu ist denn steuerfinanzierte Entwicklungshilfe eigentlich da?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Auto (nicht die Motoren) wird mit 10.000NM beworben, so wie alle anderen Autos auch. Also ist das ein ganz normal vergleichbarer Wert..


Nein, weil Elektromotoren ohne Getriebe in die Differentiale gehen, jeder Verbrenner aber Getriebe mit, je nch Fahrzeug, bis zu 5:1 Übersetzung hat, der Drehmoment entsprechend erhöht wird. Der Stammtisch redet über Drehmoment, er könnte auch über den Mitteldruck der Motoren reden, der Einhalt ist genauso bedeutungslos. Es ist ein nicht vergleichbarer Wert, aber das verstehen die leute immer nicht. Wenn überhaupt, ist die Drehmomentkurve interessant, um einen Rückschluss auf Elastizitäten zu bekommen. Aber lassen wie eine wissenschaftliche Diskussion in diesem Rahmen, wir sind im Internet 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Preis soll bei 200k$ losgehen, da würde ich  noch nicht von "Superreich" sprechen. Aber ja, es ist für die gehobenere  Preisklasse - Supersportwagen eben. .


200.000,-€ für ein Spielzeug mit einem geringeren Nutzwert auf 10.000,-€ Verbrenner. Wenn Du das Auto auf 10 Jahre abschreibst, sind  es weit20.000,-€ im Jahr, wenn man als denkender Menschen nicht mehr als 10% senes Einkommens in Spielkram steckt, sind wie bei 200.000,-€ netto, also nichtganz der Million Brutto, die ich in den Raum schmiss. Der Käuferkreis ist tritzdem sehr begrenzt.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Wozu ist denn steuerfinanzierte Entwicklungshilfe eigentlich da?


Genau dafür


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau dafür



Jo, und keiner bekommt es mit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, und keiner bekommt es mit.


Keiner, außer Dir und mir 
Alles nur Idioten!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Keiner, außer Dir und mir
> Alles nur Idioten!



Ich glaube, wir müssen mal per PN weiter diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wow. Quasi jedes vierte in D neu zugelassene Fahrzeug ist doch tatsächlich ein SUV/Geländewagen, Tendenz steigend. Ich hätte ja mit vielem gerechnet, damit aber nicht. Obwohl es in ganz Europa verboten ist abseits der Straße zu fahren, die wiederum zu 99,8% geteert sein dürfte, kaufen sich so viele Menschen ein Fahrzeug, welches - in unseren Breitengraden - eher für mittleres bis schweres Gelände gedacht ist. Und das auch noch mit steigender Tendenz. Hier hab ich die Situation komplett falsch eingeschätzt (und die Hinweise diesbezüglich von ruyven scheinbar ignoriert, oder einfach nicht für möglich gehalten).



Manchmal hätte ich gerne Unrecht, aber in dem Fall bestätigen die Zahlen das, was man sehr offensichtlich auf den Straßen beobachten kann 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur war der Avantime bis jetzt der letzte Versuch ein "Van Coupe" zu bauen.
> Und genau die Nische, also Vans welche auch ein Designteam gesehen haben, besetzen SUVs.



Vans waren mal aerodynamische Alternativen zu Transportern. SUVs sind Vans mit maximiertem Gewicht und Luftwiderstand. Das Designkonzept des einen hat mit dem anderen so viel zu tun wie eine Concorde mit einer Antonov. Und "SUV Coupes", die diesen Namen nach Vorbild des Avantime auch verdienen und nicht nur ein Modewort anhängen, kenne ich auch kein einziges. (Und dabei halte ich seit einiger Zeit nach einem etwas größeren, eleganten Dreitürer Ausschau. De facto bekommt man heute zwischen den Formaten "Smart" und "Passat" bei den meisten Herstellern kein Auto mehr, bei dem ich nicht hinter der B-Säule sitzen würde )




INU.ID schrieb:


> SUV steht für "Sport Utility Vehicle", was so viel wie Sport- und Nutzfahrzeug heißt, und eine "Gelände-Limousine" meint. Das bedeutet, diese Fahrzeuge haben Fähigkeiten/Funktionen, und damit Baugruppen, die den Einsatz in mittlerem bis schwerem Gelände erlauben. Sie haben daher mehr Bodenfreiheit (= einen höheren Schwerpunkt), Allrad mit verschiedenen Sperren usw, tlw. Kriechgänge, und weitere für den Geländebetrieb sinnvolle Features. Ein Geländewagen hingegen ist primär für schweres bis sehr schweres Gelände ausgelegt, hat also einen Aufbau, der primär für hartes Gelände ausgelegt ist (große Reifen für eine noch größere Bodenfreiheit, für eine noch höhere Wattiefe usw).



Von typischen Geländefeatures haben heutige "SUVs" in der Regel nur noch drei Merkmale: Erhöhter Luftwiderstand, erhebliches Gewicht und etwas höhere Bodenfreiheit. Wobei letztere sehr relativ ist - unter 20 cm sind keine Seltenheit. Kriechgänge hatten SUVs von Anfang an quasi nicht, Allrad wurde bereits sehr früh zum optionalen Feature. Heute beschreibt "SUV" in der Regel einen Van oder ehemals-Kompaktwagen der aussieht, als hätte er zwei Tonnen Anabolika transportiert. Also außen größer, unaerodynamischer und schwerer und innen kleiner oder bestenfalls gleich viel Platz.



> Das sind alles Funktionen, deren Nutzung nicht legal stattfinden kann, weil es lediglich Land- und Forstwirten erlaubt ist, entsprechend unzugängliche Wege zu nutzen. Privatpersonen ist es in ganz Europa untersagt, mit dem Auto die Straßen zu verlassen, welche - wie erwähnt - quasi immer geteert sind.



Jein. Es gibt genug ungeteerte Privatwege, es gibt unbefestigte Straßenränder, an den man halten darf und über den Zustand von einigen Nebenstraßen im Mittelmeerraum brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden. (Ich bin mit meinem Passat schon mehrfach uneabsichtigt aufgesetzt und dabei komme ich eigentlich ganz gut mit schlechten Straßen zurecht ) Allrad -was die meisten "SUVs" eben gar nicht haben- ist außerdem echt nice auf Schnee. Ich hatte in einem der schneereichen Winter Ende des letzten Jahrzehnts (08? 09? bin mir unsicher) mal Zugriff auf den A6 quattro von Daddy und was soll ich sagen ... Nach zwei Wochen eingeschränkten Schneeräumens in der Seitenstraße haben die anderen Leute sich um die spärlichen Parkplätze zwischen den Schneehaufen gestritten. Ich hab oben drauf geparkt 
Aber den nutzen von ausladenden Kotflügeln, hochaufragenden Frontpartien und *keineAhnungwodie500kgzusätzlichesMaterialverbauthaben*, die habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.



> Die höhere Sicherheit dieser Fahrzeuge geht also immer zu Lasten des Unfallgegners



Der Witz ist: In Crash-Tests schneiden SUVs keineswegs durchgängig besser ab. Da gibts sogar einige richtig schlechte Exemplare drunter, denn wenn man nicht gegen einen leichtern Verkehrsteilnehmer fährt hat man durch die Masse keinen Vorteil. Nur eine halbe Tonne Fahrzeug mehr hinter einem, die kräftig schiebt...



> , also derer die keinen SUV/Geländewagen fahren. Und damit ist es eben nicht mehr nur deren  "Angelegenheit". Siehe zb. auch einen Bugatti Veyron, der seinen 100  Liter Tank bei Vollgas in weniger als 20 Minuten entleeren kann. Die  Belastung der Umwelt durch solche Fahrzeuge ist um ein vielfaches höher,  und die Umwelt gehört nicht nur denen, die einen dicken Geldbeutel  haben, und ihr Ego auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit aufwerten müssen.



Wenns wenigstens ein dicker Geldbeutel wäre. Aber wenn der Liter Diesel für 1,15 verschenkt und der Diesel-SUV dank fleißiger Subventionen auch so schön günstig ist, dann ist Umweltverpesten rein finanziell eben nicht einmal ein Luxus, den "man sich leistet". Sondern es ist Standard und drei Flugreisen im Jahr kommen noch oben drauf, während ausgleichende Maßnahmen doch bitte über die Mehrwertssteuer von allen bezahlt werden sollen 



> Das  ist bzgl. Mobilität der Zukunft der völlig falsche Weg. Es macht  einfach aus so vielen Ebenen keinen Sinn, solche Steinzeit-Fahrzeuge zu  benutzen, um damit eine ~75Kg Person von A nach B zu bringen.



/sign. Die Klischeehaften 95% der Fahrten könnte man nicht mit einem E-Auto erledigen, sondern schon seit Jahren mit einem 200 kg Verbrenner und unter 1l/100 km. Aber so funktioniert Verkehr in Deutschland eben nicht und alle klatschen.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher,
> 
> durch unsere Lebensweise haben wir global betrachtet den "Point of no Return",
> schon längst verpasst.
> ...



"Return" zu welchem-Ursprungszustand-auch-immer ist schon lange nicht mehr möglich. Aber man kann vieles auch noch sehr viel schlimmer machen - oder es sein lassen. Ab 2 K drohen unerwartete, unkontrollierte Tipping-Points. Aber die Chancen für einen extremen Wechsel sind bei den 3,5 bis 6 K*, auf die wir gerade zuhalten (lineare vs. exponentielle Hochrechnung des nach-oben-korrigierens bisheriger Vorhersagen) unvergleich größer und dieses Risiko können wir noch vermeiden. WENN wir wollen und nicht nur so tun als ob.

*zum Ende des zweiten Jahrzehnts dieses Jahrhunderts kann übrigens auch langsam mal darauf hinweisen, dass diese von Politikern und Medien herumgeworfenen Zahlen für das Stichjahr 2100 gelten. Aber kein einziges Szenario sieht heute mehr ein erreichen des Temperaturpeaks davor aus. Selbst wenn wir versucht hätten, 2 K @ 2100 zu erreichen, wären die 2,5 K später erreicht worden und der Planet arbeitet 2150 genauso, wie 2100. So, wie es aktuell läuft würden mit 8-10 K bis 2200 nicht wundern -ohne dann unvermeidbare Verstärkungsfaktoren-, auch wenn ich schon lange keine entsprechenden Hochrechnungen mehr gesehen habe.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Von 0 auf 60mph (~100km/h) in 1,9 Sekunden - 0 auf 100mph (~160km/h) in 4,2 Sekunden - die viertel Meile in 8,9 Sekunden. *Alles Weltrekorde*.
> *Topspeed* über 250mph (*>400km/h*).



Und alles Dinge, die man nicht braucht und die sehr schön zeigen, worum es den Menschen bei Mobilität geht.
(Nein, nicht einmal um Spaß. Wer in einem Land mit maximal Tempo 130 eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 400 als geiles Feature erachtet, dem geht es nur noch ums protzen)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schon ein Profiradfahrer kommt auf 1000 Nm, der Wert ist völlig egal. Er
> muss Tesla so hoch liegen, weil kein Getriebe zwischen Motor und Rad ist.
> Relevant ist die Leistung am Rad, alles andere sind schwer vergleichbare
> Werte.



Bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit würde ich auf mindestens zwei Gänge tippen. Der S braucht bekanntermaßen Rückenwind bergab, um seine 250 zu erreichen, weil ihm schon bei 160 langsam die Leistung an den Rädern ausgeht. Bei 350 oder gar 400 steigt der Luftwiderstand und damit der Leistungsbedarf auf ein Vielfaches, ich glaube nicht dass sie das wirklich einfach durch 10 mal höheren Energiedurchsatz "gelöst" haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit würde ich auf mindestens zwei Gänge tippen.


Ein schaltbares Getriebe bei dem Drehmoment? Vergiss es, das wiegt 50kg....
Und dann eine Kupplung, das würde das ganze Konzept zerstören. Viellecht ein
 einstufiges Planetengetriebe, die haben bessere Eingriffverhältnisse der Zähne, 
aber wa kostet sowas...

Es ist ja gerade der Sinn der Elektromotoren, keine Getriebe nutzen zu müssen,


----------



## INU.ID (18. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kriechgänge hatten SUVs von Anfang an quasi nicht, ...


Am "Anfang" war ein SUV auch noch ein relativ kompaktes Fahrzeug. Der erste seiner Art war afaik der Toyota RAV4 (Mitte der 90er?), ein ~1200Kg SUV (mit permanentem Allrad). Und eine Getriebeuntersetzung (= Kriechgang) haben - oder mittlerweile vielleicht auch hatten - so manche SUVs. Hier hab ich nicht den genauen Überblick, kann mich aber an so manchen SUV-Test erinnern, bei dem eine Untersetzung (auch Geländegang genannt, und natürlich nicht mit der Untersetzung "echter" Geländewagen/Traktoren o.ä. vergleichbar) vorkam. Aber klar, die Entwicklung der SUVs ging dann in ein ziemlich breites Spektrum über. Dass es SUVs ohne Allrad gibt hab ich erst vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit erfahren. Allerdings ist es mMn ohne Allrad auch kein "richtiges" SUV. Zumal gerade der (zuschaltbare) Allrad quasi das einzige ist, was auch im Straßenverkehr Sinn machen kann (im Winter will ich den Syncro-Allrad (welcher quasi baugleich mit dem Quattro-System von Audi ist) meines alten Passat 3B V6  nicht missen^^)


> Jein. Es gibt genug ungeteerte Privatwege, es gibt unbefestigte Straßenränder, an den man halten darf und über den Zustand von einigen Nebenstraßen im Mittelmeerraum brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden. (Ich bin mit meinem Passat schon mehrfach uneabsichtigt aufgesetzt und dabei komme ich eigentlich ganz gut mit schlechten Straßen zurecht )


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Dass es irgendwo auch mal ne holprige "Straße" gibt bestreitet ja keiner, nur fahren da 99,9% der zugelassenen SUV und Geländewagen niemals lang. Ich darf auch bei unserem Badeweiher legal mit dem Auto über die Liegewiese fahren, aber dafür braucht man auch keinen Geländewagen.


> Allrad -was die meisten "SUVs" eben gar nicht haben- ist außerdem echt nice auf Schnee. Ich hatte in einem der schneereichen Winter Ende des letzten Jahrzehnts (08? 09? bin mir unsicher) mal Zugriff auf den A6 quattro von Daddy und was soll ich sagen ... Nach zwei Wochen eingeschränkten Schneeräumens in der Seitenstraße haben die anderen Leute sich um die spärlichen Parkplätze zwischen den Schneehaufen gestritten. Ich hab oben drauf geparkt


Wie gesagt, ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten selbst Allrad, und kenne die Vorzüge eines solchen Antriebes nur zu gut. ^^ ("wie auf Schienen" und so)


> Aber den nutzen von ausladenden Kotflügeln, hochaufragenden Frontpartien und *keineAhnungwodie500kgzusätzlichesMaterialverbauthaben*, die habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


Du hast vielleicht das gleiche Problem wie ich. Dinge wie ein fettes Auto wollen nicht so richtig unserem Ego schmeicheln. Oder anders gesagt, unsere P1mmel wollen mit solchen Autos irgendwie einfach nicht größer werden. 


> /sign. Die Klischeehaften 95% der Fahrten könnte man nicht mit einem E-Auto erledigen, sondern schon seit Jahren mit einem 200 kg Verbrenner und unter 1l/100 km.


Hast du nicht kürzlich noch anhaltend die Sicherheit solcher Kleinstfahrzuge kritisiert? Oder galt das nur den da von mir erwähnten/aufgezählten (~500Kg) Fahrzeugen asiatischer Herkunft? Ich persönlich würde ja sofort einen CityEl 2.0 (also eine 2017er Version) oder ähnlich kaufen und fahren (dann aber lieber wieder mit E-Antrieb, die Laufruhe eines E-Fahrzeuges ist eben schon sehr Premium). Hätte Renault beim Twizy etwas besser nachgedacht (keine Türen? WTF), ich würde mir sogar so einen kaufen. Wobei ich den CityEl schon "geiler" finde (falls noch nicht passiert, und wenn du kannst, setz dich mal in einen CityEl, oder fahr mal ne Runde damit - und laß dir dann durch den Kopf gehen dass dieses Konzept schon 30 Jahre alt ist)


> Und alles Dinge, die man nicht braucht und die sehr schön zeigen, worum es den Menschen bei Mobilität geht. (Nein, nicht einmal um Spaß. Wer in einem Land mit maximal Tempo 130 eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 400 als geiles Feature erachtet, dem geht es nur noch ums protzen)


Hier ist die Intention auch eher (sagt er ja selber) dem Verbrenner einen "Todesstoß" zu versetzen. Und da ist es bzgl. Image (des E-Autos, nicht der Firma) nicht so verkehrt, oben anzufangen. Ein elektrischer Supersportwagen der alle Verbrenner-SSW in den Boden rammt, für relativ günstige 200k, sowas ist dem Image des E-Antriebes/der E-Mobilität mMn in der Tat sehr zuträglich. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle welches Speedlimit im Herstellungsland herrscht. Dass der neue Roadster jetzt nicht das "Vernufts-KFZ" ist ist klar, aber um zu zeigen was machbar (und bald auch kaufbar) ist muß er das auch nicht. Die "bezahlbarere" Limousine mit 1000KM Reichweite und ähnlichen Fahreigenschaften wird definitiv auch noch kommen (und wenn nur optional, die wenigsten Fahrer brauchen solche Reichweiten im Alltag).

Außerdem muß man ja keine 400km/h fahren, man kann ja auch gemütlich damit fahren - und dann fast 1000KM weit. Aber der Roadster 2.0 haut ein paar Zahlen in den Teer, die vermutlich niemals von einem Verbrenner-SSW mehr geschlagen werden. Ich bezweifel dass es auch nur einen Verbrenner-SSW gibt, der egal wie sparsam gefahren mit einer Tankfüllung auch nur annähernd soweit kommt. Für das Image der E-Mob nicht gerade unwichtig.


> Bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit würde ich auf mindestens zwei Gänge tippen.


Oder eine stufenlose Automatik. Allerdings wäre bei einem entsprechenden Drehmoment - über welches der Roadster scheinbar verfügt - auch eine simple Erhöhung der primären Übersetzung ausreichend, um auf eine solche Geschwindigkeit zu kommen. Das (Erhöhung des Topspeed) wäre ja auch schon beim Model S/X möglich, nur wäre der Anzug dann auf den ersten Metern deutlich schwächer. Hier könnte der 3te Motor ein Hinweis sein, denn dieser könnte einfach die Initial-Beschleunigung übernehmen (oder einfach nur das für einen zügigen Start bei einer längeren Übersetzung benötigte Anfangsdrehmoment liefern).

Ich find es jedenfalls spannend. Genau wie die Trucks von Tesla. Was mich hier am meisten ärgert: Er baut in die LKW einen zentral/mittig platzierten Fahrersitz ein. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Warum zum Teufel macht sowas keiner bei nem "normalen" PKW? Die meisten Fahrten passieren mit 1 Person im Auto, warum gibts da kein passendes Angebot an Fahrzeugen? Siehe zb. die Mia-EV, vorne in der Mitte sitzt der Fahrer, hinten können 2-3 Passagiere sitzen, und das Ding hat Schiebetüren. Soweit mir bekannt das einzige Fahrzeug mit einem solchen Konzept. Dabei ist es das perfekte Konzept für die Massen. Gut, den Twizy gäbe es da noch, das wars aber auch schon.

Dabei gabs ja schon Studien in die Richtung, siehe zb. den L1 (1 Liter) von VW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle Wikipedia VW L1)

Und mal ehrlich, sieht der nicht scharf aus?  Und den optional hinten noch etwas breiter, damit hinten 2 Personen sitzen können (und man mehr Stauraum zum einkaufen hat), und statt nem Verbrenner zwei E-Motoren und Allrad (oder 4 Hub-Motoren und Wegfall der Gelenkwellen usw... - gut, wegen mir auch nur Front- oder Heckantrieb^^). Und so wie er da steht optional als 1-Sitzer mit dafür entsprechendem Stauraum hinterm Fahrersitz. Dazu noch nen fairen Verkaufspreis, fertig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VemGJSIN1XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein schaltbares Getriebe bei dem Drehmoment? Vergiss es, das wiegt 50kg....
> Und dann eine Kupplung, das würde das ganze Konzept zerstören. Viellecht ein
> einstufiges Planetengetriebe, die haben bessere Eingriffverhältnisse der Zähne,
> aber wa kostet sowas...
> ...



Tesla war schon in der Vergangenheit sehr kreativ bei "vergleichbaren Leistungsangaben". D.h. ich gehe davon dass sie mit "10000 Nm" das Drehmoment am Ende des Antriebsstrangs meinen, HINTER dem integrierten Getriebe. Alles adnere würde, wie erwähnt, den Bau zehnmal stärkerer, also auch näherungsweise zehnmal größerer Motoren erfordern, wofür kein Platz wäre und woran eigentlich kein Bedarf besteht. Geht man von einem, genauer gesagt drei Untersetzungsgetrieben in der Leistungsklasse der bisherigen Motoren aus, sind entsprechend robuste Planetengetriebe kein Problem. Eine Kupplung sowieso nicht - wenn man eine hochpräzise Kontrolle über die Drehzahl des Motors hat, zwei weitere Motoren und ohnehin nur 2-4 mal pro Fahrt Bedarf an einem Schaltvorgang, dann passt man die Motordrehzahl so an die Achsdrehzahl an, dass keine Last auf den Zahnrädern liegt, nimmt einen Gang raus, regel den Motor entsprechend des anderen Gangs und legt diesen dann ein. Kupplung braucht man nur für einen finalen Drehzahlangleich bei einem menschengesteuerten Verbrenner. Meine These:
- normale Motoren aus dem S
- mit 2-Gang-Planetengetriebe
- erster Gang bis circa 50 oder 60 sinnvoll, bis 80 möglich. Durch die gesteigerte Untersetzung hauptverantwortlich für die neue Nm-Angabe.
- zweiter Gang Faktor 5-10 länger. Zum Anfahren unbrauchbar bzw. hätte für miserable Beschleunigung unterhalbe von 40 km/h gesorgt, aber für "400" zwingend nötig
- idealerweise unterschiedliche Gangabstimmung bei jedem der drei Motoren (oder zumindest Vorder- und Hinterachse - k.A., ob die beiden hinten gemeinsam die Achse oder je ein Rad antreiben, in letzterem Fall müssten sie natürlich synchron arbeiten), so dass die optimalen Schaltpunkte 10 km/h auseinanderliegen.
- Da der Überlappungsbereich zwischen den Gängen bei E-Motoren riesig ausfällt muss immer nur dann geschaltet werden, wenn von unter 40 km/h auf über 100 km/h beschleunigt wird (ggf. 110/120, für sauberer 0auf100 Zeiten), also in der Stadt nie, oder wenn über 100 auf unter 40 abgebremst wird, also während Langstreckenfahrten nie (Stau ausgenommen). Sondern nur beim Auffahren auf und verlassen von Schnellstraßen und da ist da braucht es dann auch keine Kupplung für schnelle Schaltvorgänge, zumal der Tesla je nach Routenplanung vorsorglich die Gänge sortieren könnte.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Am "Anfang" war ein SUV auch noch ein relativ kompaktes Fahrzeug. Der erste seiner Art war afaik der Toyota RAV4 (Mitte der 90er?), ein ~1200Kg SUV (mit permanentem Allrad). Und eine Getriebeuntersetzung (= Kriechgang) haben - oder mittlerweile vielleicht auch hatten - so manche SUVs. Hier hab ich nicht den genauen Überblick, kann mich aber an so manchen SUV-Test erinnern, bei dem eine Untersetzung (auch Geländegang genannt, und natürlich nicht mit der Untersetzung "echter" Geländewagen/Traktoren o.ä. vergleichbar) vorkam. Aber klar, die Entwicklung der SUVs ging dann in ein ziemlich breites Spektrum über. Dass es SUVs ohne Allrad gibt hab ich erst vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit erfahren. Allerdings ist es mMn ohne Allrad auch kein "richtiges" SUV. Zumal gerade der (zuschaltbare) Allrad quasi das einzige ist, was auch im Straßenverkehr Sinn machen kann (im Winter will ich den Syncro-Allrad (welcher quasi baugleich mit dem Quattro-System von Audi ist) meines alten Passat 3B V6  nicht missen^^)



Ob die geländeuntauglichen SUVs in der Zulassungsstatistik als solche gezählt werden, weiß ich auch nicht - gehe aber davon aus, denn für Geländewagen gibt es eine getrennte Auflistung. Für Normalverbraucher und Autokonzern-Anzeigengestalter sind das auf alle Fälle "echte SUVs". Mit der Begriffswahl kann ich persönlich auch leben, umgekehrt gilt dann eben auch dass ein "SUV" kein Geländewagen ist. 

Den RAV4 gibts heute übrigens z.T. nicht mal mehr optional mit Allrad . Die ersten dicken SUVs, die im Gegensatz zum Jeep-Light RAV4 das heutige Problem losgetreten hat (Touareg, X5, M-Klasse) verzichteten meiner Erinnerung nach alle auf Geländeruntersetzung (vielleicht hatten sie nen kurzen 1., k.A.), mechanische Differentialsperren, etc.. Gerade bei Mercedes wurde das rauf und runter diskutiert als es um das Ende des G-Modells ging. Richtung absurd wurde es dann als SUVs kein zusätzliches Produkt ohne real existierende Nische, sondern Ergänzungen einer absolut unSUVigen Modellpalette wurden. Z.B. 2,5 Tonnen Sportwagen (Cayenne S) und tiefergelegte Geleändewagen (Range Rover Sport).



> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Dass es irgendwo auch mal ne holprige "Straße" gibt bestreitet ja keiner, nur fahren da 99,9% der zugelassenen SUV und Geländewagen niemals lang. Ich darf auch bei unserem Badeweiher legal mit dem Auto über die Liegewiese fahren, aber dafür braucht man auch keinen Geländewagen.



/sign. Als die erste Generation noch eine Randerscheinung war habe ich mir auch gesagt: Okay, es gibt halt auch Bauern mit Geld und Bedarf an einem etwas besser für Straßen geeigneten Fahrzeug als den Defender und es gibt Boots/Pferd/...-Besitzer, die auch mal was schweres einen Feldweg langziehen müssen. Aber heute habe ich für "SUV" schon ernsthaft die Übersetzung "Stadtgeländewagen" gesehen. WTF!?!? Das tut doch schon beim Tippen weh.



> Wie gesagt, ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten selbst Allrad, und kenne die Vorzüge eines solchen Antriebes nur zu gut. ^^ ("wie auf Schienen" und so)



"wie auf Schienen" fuhr Opel, B3 & Konzernbrüder fahren bekanntermaßen "überall hin"  (wenn sie nicht aufsetzen :-/. Hat der Synchro eigentlich eine größere Bodenfreiheit?)



> Hast du nicht kürzlich noch anhaltend die Sicherheit solcher Kleinstfahrzuge kritisiert? Oder galt das nur den da von mir erwähnten/aufgezählten (~500Kg) Fahrzeugen asiatischer Herkunft? Ich persönlich würde ja sofort einen CityEl 2.0 (also eine 2017er Version) oder ähnlich kaufen und fahren (dann aber lieber wieder mit E-Antrieb, die Laufruhe eines E-Fahrzeuges ist eben schon sehr Premium). Hätte Renault beim Twizy etwas besser nachgedacht (keine Türen? WTF), ich würde mir sogar so einen kaufen. Wobei ich den CityEl schon "geiler" finde (falls noch nicht passiert, und wenn du kannst, setz dich mal in einen CityEl, oder fahr mal ne Runde damit - und laß dir dann durch den Kopf gehen dass dieses Konzept schon 30 Jahre alt ist)



Ich habe auf die Sicherheitsdefizite der real existierenden hingewiesen, ja. Aber zwischen beiden Aussagen steckt noch ein viel größerer Unterschied: Auf der einen Seite kann man 95% der Fahrten mit so einer Kiste absolvieren, aber auf der anderen Seite gehört zum heutigen Mobilitätsverständnis ein Fahrzeug für 100% aller Touren. In der Stadt hätte ich mit etwas in der Gewichtsklasse überhaupt kein Problem, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie gut die Crash-Sicherheit beim CityEL konkret ist (vermutlich nicht schlechter als bei meinem Fahrrad. Das sogenannten Stadtautos aber eine ganze Menge anderer Vorteile voraus hat). Aber auf Autobahnen und insbesondere Bundesstraßen wird es problematisch. Da ausreichende Sicherheit zu bieten ist zwar keine Frage des Gewichts (wie gesagt: Knautschzonen dienen vor allem dazu, die eigene Energie abzubauen - und da 80 kg Insasse da kaum einen Anteil darstellen sinkt der Bedarf beim Wechsel von 2000 auf 500 kg genauso, wie das Materialangebot), aber man braucht das volle technische Know-How und muss den vollen Entwicklungsaufwand treiben. Und das macht kein Hersteller. Die kleinen nicht, weil sie es schlicht nicht können und die großen nicht, weil man diese Investitionen bei einem Drittwagen für möchtegern Ökos nicht wieder reinbekommt. Da sind wir wieder bei den Mobilitätstansprüchen und -Konzepten - die Leute wollen erstmal ihren SUV, alles andere kann warten.
(Das übrigens auch der Grund für die fehlenden Türen beim Twizy: Das Ding erfüllt diverse Anforderungen, insbesondere im Bereich Sicherheit nicht, die es als "Auto" juristisch erfüllen müsste. Deswegen ist es auch kein Auto, sondern ein vierrädriges Leichtfahrzeug alias Quad. Und Quads dürfen nicht nur keine 50 fahren, sondern auch keine (vollwertigen) Türen haben - obwohl beides für einen Twizy technisch gar kein Problem wäre. In den USA gibt es z.B. auch eine Fassung, die 80 fährt und man kann nicht nur Türen, sondern auch Fenster nachrüsten. Aber wollte Renault ihn so in der EU verkaufen, müssten sie Crashtests bestehen - und die Entwicklungskosten um das zu schaffen, die wollte niemand investieren.



> Hier ist die Intention auch eher (sagt er ja selber) dem Verbrenner einen "Todesstoß" zu versetzen. Und da ist es bzgl. Image (des E-Autos, nicht der Firma) nicht so verkehrt, oben anzufangen.



Es erleichtert die Sache zumindest deutlich: Wenn man ein Konzept hat, dass zu teuer ist und nur ein paar Meter weit fahren kann, dann sollte man in einen Markt mit deutlich sechsstelligen Verkaufspreisen und dreistelligen Lebens-km-Leistungen gehen 
Der Umwelt wäre damit aber nicht einmal dann geholfen, wenn wir E-Autos in einem halben Jahrhundert mit was besserem als Kohlestrom betanken. So ein Schaufenstermodell wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nie die bei der Produktion verbrauchte zusätzliche Energiemenge einsparen können, weil es halt ein reines Spaßmobil zu einem Verkaufspreis ist, den sich nur Leute ohne Freizeit leisten können.



> Außerdem muß man ja keine 400km/h fahren, man kann ja auch gemütlich damit fahren - und dann fast 1000KM weit. Aber der Roadster 2.0 haut ein paar Zahlen in den Teer, die vermutlich niemals von einem Verbrenner-SSW mehr geschlagen werden. Ich bezweifel dass es auch nur einen Verbrenner-SSW gibt, der egal wie sparsam gefahren mit einer Tankfüllung auch nur annähernd soweit kommt. Für das Image der E-Mob nicht gerade unwichtig.



Bei "mit einer Tankfüllung" wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Zwar sind Sportwagen schlichtweg gar nicht auf Verbrauch optimiert (ein z.B. Lotus ist zwar sparsamer, als die meisten deutschen Alltagsautos, aber verglichen mit seinem Gewicht immer noch ein Säufer), aber einige kompensieren das mit sehr großen Tanks. Der kleine Ferrari GTC4 ist z.B. mit 8,6 l/100 km außerorts angegeben und 91 l Tankvolumen. Da sollte in der Praxis mehr drin sein, als beim Tesla. Wenn die Sportwagenhersteller bei den Verbrauchsmessungen nicht schummeln (und ganz ehrlich: Würde irgend ein Käufer diesen zusätzlichen Entwicklungsaufwand honorieren?) würde ich beispielsweise auch beim Louts Evora (6,5 l außerorts, 60 l Volumen) eine 1000 km Tour für möglich halten. Stellt sich nur die Frage, wen das bei solchen Autos interessiert?



> Oder eine stufenlose Automatik.



Wenn du damit keinen leistungsfressenden Drehmomentwandler/eine hydraulische Kraftübertragung meinst, sondern ein mechanisches stufenloses Getriebe in dieser Leistungs- und Größenklasse bauen kannst, dann solltest du dir ganz schnell einen sehr, sehr gut bezahlten Ingenieursjobs sichern 
Bislang ist das jedenfalls niemandem gelungen und ich würde vor dem Ende des Verbrennerzeitalters irgendwann 21X0 auch nicht mehr damit rechnen.



> Allerdings wäre bei einem entsprechenden Drehmoment - über welches der Roadster scheinbar verfügt - auch eine simple Erhöhung der primären Übersetzung ausreichend, um auf eine solche Geschwindigkeit zu kommen. Das (Erhöhung des Topspeed) wäre ja auch schon beim Model S/X möglich, nur wäre der Anzug dann auf den ersten Metern deutlich schwächer. Hier könnte der 3te Motor ein Hinweis sein, denn dieser könnte einfach die Initial-Beschleunigung übernehmen (oder einfach nur das für einen zügigen Start bei einer längeren Übersetzung benötigte Anfangsdrehmoment liefern).



Siehe oben: Wechselnde Getriebeabstimmungen für die einzelnen Motoren halte ich auch für realisitisch. Aber die gleichzeitige drastische Steigerung der Höchstgeschwindigkeit und der Beschleunigung gegenüber dem S bekommst du damit nicht hin. Für 400 muss Tesla das Getriebe mindestens doppelt so lang abstimmen und sie brauchen da oben für den hohen Luftwiderstand auch absolut mehr Leistung, können den dritten Motor also nicht als reine Anfahrhilfe verbauen. Ich bleibe bei "mit Schaltung" und das noch einmal deutlich verbesserte Antrittsverhalten ist die Tugend aus der Not heraus - wenn man eh einen zweiten Gang für 400 braucht, dann muss der erste auch nicht bis 250 reichen, sondern kann einem bei 25 so richtig in den Arsch treten.



> Ich find es jedenfalls spannend. Genau wie die Trucks von Tesla. Was mich hier am meisten ärgert: Er baut in die LKW einen zentral/mittig platzierten Fahrersitz ein. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Warum zum Teufel macht sowas keiner bei nem "normalen" PKW? Die meisten Fahrten passieren mit 1 Person im Auto, warum gibts da kein passendes Angebot an Fahrzeugen? Siehe zb. die Mia-EV, vorne in der Mitte sitzt der Fahrer, hinten können 2-3 Passagiere sitzen, und das Ding hat Schiebetüren. Soweit mir bekannt das einzige Fahrzeug mit einem solchen Konzept. Dabei ist es das perfekte Konzept für die Massen. Gut, den Twizy gäbe es da noch, das wars aber auch schon.



Maclaran hatte da mal was im Angebot 

Aber Grundsätzlich ist eine mittige Fahrerposition erstmal eine große Umstellung und ggf. auch danach noch ein Sicherheitsnachteil. Zumindest in Europa gibts auf der linken Seite wesentlich mehr zeitkritische Ereignisse zu beobachten und z.B. Überholen auf Landstraßen wird mit mittiger Fahrerposition komplett unmöglich, weil man nicht am Vorderman vorbeischauen kann ohne schon 1 m in den Gegenverkehr zu ragen. Im Fahrzeug wiederum sind drei Leute pro Reihe immer sehr eng und eine weitere Reihe extra für den Fahrer kostet viel Platz. Das können sich nur Fahrzeuge ohne Motor vorn (easy für E-Autos) UND ohne Knautschzone (not-so-easy...) erlauben, in dem sie zusätzlichen Platz zwischen den Vorderräder aquierieren. Netto betrachtet finde ich das dann aber auch nicht optimal, denn wen man den Fahrer schon direkt hinter der Stoßstange platziert, kann man da auch gleich noch einen Beifahrer unterbringen (viele Leute, insbesondere Eltern, dürften das auch kommunikationstechnisch bevorzugen), siehe Subaru Limbero/Sambar. 6 Personen auf unter 5 m² - so hat Stadtverkehr vielleicht noch eine Zukunft.



> Dabei gabs ja schon Studien in die Richtung, siehe zb. den L1 (1 Liter) von VW:
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, sieht der nicht scharf aus?  Und den optional hinten noch etwas breiter, damit hinten 2 Personen sitzen können (und man mehr Stauraum zum einkaufen hat), und statt nem Verbrenner zwei E-Motoren und Allrad (oder 4 Hub-Motoren und Wegfall der Gelenkwellen usw... - gut, wegen mir auch nur Front- oder Heckantrieb^^). Und so wie er da steht optional als 1-Sitzer mit dafür entsprechendem Stauraum hinterm Fahrersitz. Dazu noch nen fairen Verkaufspreis, fertig.



Tjo. Ich hab die Entwicklung damals durchaus mit Aufmerksamkeit verfolgt (auch wenn ich selbst auf >50% meiner Fahrkilometer etwas deutlich größeres brauche), aber es ist ja bekannt, was draus wurde...


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, sieht der nicht scharf aus?  Und den optional hinten noch etwas breiter, damit hinten 2 Personen sitzen können (und man mehr Stauraum zum einkaufen hat), und statt nem Verbrenner zwei E-Motoren und Allrad (oder 4 Hub-Motoren und Wegfall der Gelenkwellen usw... - gut, wegen mir auch nur Front- oder Heckantrieb^^). Und so wie er da steht optional als 1-Sitzer mit dafür entsprechendem Stauraum hinterm Fahrersitz. Dazu noch nen fairen Verkaufspreis, fertig.



Also, wenn ich mir die Karre anschaue, kann ich da nichts erkennen, was "scharf" aussieht.
Alleine die fetten Seitenteile. Ich will doch nicht aus dem Auto klettern. Da erwarte ich normale Türen und nicht so einen Unsinn.
Wie sieht das denn bei einem Unfall aus? Denken die nicht mal nach, bevor sie sowas designen? 
Und hintereinander sitzen mag im Kampfflugzeug sinnvoll sein, im Auto würde mich das enorm stören, wenn ich immer nach hinten/vorne labern muss.
Kofferraum scheint es ja nicht zu geben.
Also völlig unpraktisch.


----------



## INU.ID (18. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "wie auf Schienen" fuhr Opel, B3 & Konzernbrüder fahren bekanntermaßen "überall hin"  (wenn sie nicht aufsetzen :-/. Hat der Synchro eigentlich eine größere Bodenfreiheit?)


Es gab optional ein "Schlechtwegefahrwerk" (ab Werk oder zum nachrüsten), welches zwar nicht an die Bodenfreiheit eines Golf Country o.ä. herankommt, aber doch ein gutes Stück höher ist. Meiner hat aber das normale Serienfahrwerk drin.


> leistungsfressenden Drehmomentwandler/eine hydraulische Kraftübertragung


Weil Leistung beim dem Roadster ja auch kaum vorhanden ist.  Bei meinem fast 20 Jahre alten Passat 3B (5-Stufen-Tiptronic) macht der Unterschied zwischen Schaltung und Automatik übrigens 5 KM/h beim Topspeed aus (233km/h vs 238km/h). Ob jetzt mechanisch, hydrostatisch, elektrisch oder sonstwieisch, ich hab einfach mal unterstellt dass es da schon entsprechende Fortschritte gab/gibt. Seit ich meinen geliebten DAF mit Variomatic gefahren habe sind schließlich schon ein paar Jahrzehnte vergangen. Und die Multitronic von Audi ging vor über 10 Jahren schon bis afaik 500NM, da sollten die paar tausend NM beim Roadster mittlerweile doch nun wirklich kein Problem mehr sein. 


> Ich bleibe bei "mit Schaltung" ...


Wäre/ist am wahrscheinlichsten, wenngleich auch im gewissen Widerspruch bei einem E-Auto. Aber gut, ein "Eingang-Getriebe" ist ja eh schon vorhanden.


> Maclaran hatte da mal was im Angebot


Vom Gewicht her wäre der F1 zumindest schon mal näher am "Stadtauto" als die meisten Limousinen. Aber er war für meinen Geschmack für dieses Konzept zu breit.


> Aber Grundsätzlich ist eine mittige Fahrerposition erstmal eine große Umstellung und ggf. auch danach noch ein Sicherheitsnachteil. Zumindest in Europa gibts auf der linken Seite wesentlich mehr zeitkritische Ereignisse zu beobachten und z.B. Überholen auf Landstraßen wird mit mittiger Fahrerposition komplett unmöglich, weil man nicht am Vorderman vorbeischauen kann ohne schon 1 m in den Gegenverkehr zu ragen.


Jain. Wenn man sich an "normalen" PKWs orientiert. Aber siehe CityEl/VW 1L, da bist du auch mit mittiger Sitzposition genau so nah am linken Rand der Fahrspur wie bei einem Links-Sitzer. Und beim VW 1L könnte man auch noch nen dritten Sitz in die dritte Reihe basteln, auch wenn das Wägelchen dann (da noch mal etwas länger) nicht mehr so schick ausschaut.


> Tjo. Ich hab die Entwicklung damals durchaus mit Aufmerksamkeit verfolgt (auch wenn ich selbst auf >50% meiner Fahrkilometer etwas deutlich größeres brauche), aber es ist ja bekannt, was draus wurde...


Joa, aus dem 1L wurde der L1 (der mir am besten gefällt), und dann der XL1 - wovon immerhin 200 Stück gebaut und verkauft wurden (5 davon werden gerade bei Mobile.de angeboten^^), allerdings für wahnwitzige >100.000€.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tesla war schon in der Vergangenheit sehr kreativ bei "vergleichbaren Leistungsangaben". D.h. ich gehe davon dass sie mit "10000 Nm" das Drehmoment am Ende des Antriebsstrangs meinen, HINTER dem integrierten Getriebe.
> ..


Du meinst also, Tesla setzt auf Asynchronläufer? Das wäre neu. Sollten es wie bisher Synchronmaschinen sein, sind um die 7500 U/min übliche Drehzahlgrenze, also das Niveau sportlicher Verbrennungsmotoren. Da bedarf es keines Getriebes, weil die Achsuntersetzung völlig ausreicht. 10.000 Nm deuten gerade auf einen Synchronmotor hin, und es relativiert sich schnell ohne Getriebe. Ein Bugatti Veyron hat auch 1600 Nm, nach dem ersten Gang mit ca. 4:1 also 6400Nm. Die Größenordnung passt schon. Bleibt die Frage ob es hochdrehende Asynchronmotoren im Tesla sind.  Warten wir einen Test ab.


----------



## Gimmick (18. November 2017)

Den XL1 finde ich geil 
Damit ganz entspannt zur Arbeit gurken, auch in Baustellen auf der linken Seite richtig Platz haben... hätte was.

Bezüglich der SUVs finde ich es ja auch mehr als beknackt, dass sich viele Nutzer über die übliche Parkplatzbreite beschweren. 
Es gibt zuwenig Parkplätze, Straßen werden zu eng.. aber jetzt erstmal die Parkplätze verbreitern, damit man mit besserer Übersicht nach einem Stellplatz suchen kann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Es gab optional ein "Schlechtwegefahrwerk" (ab Werk oder zum nachrüsten), welches zwar nicht an die Bodenfreiheit eines Golf Country o.ä. herankommt, aber doch ein gutes Stück höher ist.



Ahja, die berühmten 5/10 cm Unterlegscheiben für 500 Euro... . Zumindest bei Golf gibts die bis heute 



> Weil Leistung beim dem Roadster ja auch kaum vorhanden ist.  Bei meinem fast 20 Jahre alten Passat 3B (5-Stufen-Tiptronic) macht der Unterschied zwischen Schaltung und Automatik übrigens 5 KM/h beim Topspeed aus (233km/h vs 238km/h). Ob jetzt mechanisch, hydrostatisch, elektrisch oder sonstwieisch, ich hab einfach mal unterstellt dass es da schon entsprechende Fortschritte gab/gibt. Seit ich meinen geliebten DAF mit Variomatic gefahren habe sind schließlich schon ein paar Jahrzehnte vergangen. Und die Multitronic von Audi ging vor über 10 Jahren schon bis afaik 500NM, da sollten die paar tausend NM beim Roadster mittlerweile doch nun wirklich kein Problem mehr sein.



Die Multitronic war der erste große Entwicklungsschritt seit dem DAF. Und der zugleich der letzte. Nicht zuletzt wegen dem geringen Interesse daran hat meines Wissens nach niemand weitergeforscht - es gibt und gab ja auch schlichtweg nichts, was in Reichweite schien/scheint. Eigentlich geht es eher in Gegenrichtung: Viele "Automatiken" sind heute automatisch schaltende Schaltgetriebe mit herkömmlicher (oder bei VAG gerne doppelte) Kupplung statt Drehmomentwandler. Der müsste übrigens auch schon beim 3B mit einer Überbrückungskupplung versehen gewesen sein, das heißt nach erfolgtem Schaltvorgang bist du mit durchgekuppeltem Antriebsstrang und inaktivem (aber noch bremsenden) Wandler unterwegs, aber alles andere als stufenlos. Ohne diese Technik wäre der Leistungsverlust und vor allem der Mehrverbrauch weitaus höher - letzteren kann sich ein E-Auto nicht erlauben, aber wie bereits beschrieben: Ein E-Motor ist der allerletze, der ein stufenloses Getriebe nötig hat.



> Jain. Wenn man sich an "normalen" PKWs orientiert. Aber siehe CityEl/VW 1L, da bist du auch mit mittiger Sitzposition genau so nah am linken Rand der Fahrspur wie bei einem Links-Sitzer. Und beim VW 1L könnte man auch noch nen dritten Sitz in die dritte Reihe basteln, auch wenn das Wägelchen dann (da noch mal etwas länger) nicht mehr so schick ausschaut.



Das wäre aerodynamisch sinnvoll, aber die Aerodynamik spielt ja gerade bei kleinen Stadtautos keine Rolle. Da die Parklückenbreite beim Querparken vorgegeben ist, hat z.B. ein 1L nur dann einen Vorteil von seiner speziellen Bauform, wenn ein Durchschnittsfahrer mal wieder zu blöd war, zwischen zwei Linien zu fahren. Dafür opfert man aber den gigantischen Vorteil, den z.B. ein Smart beim Längsparken mit typischerweise nicht vorgegebener Parkplatzlänge hat. => Für Stadtautos ist kurz und normalbreit die bessere Wahl. Ob ein Bedarf an Mini-Langstreckenautos besteht, kann ich schlecht abschätzen. Eigentlich sollte das Ideal für Vertreter und Außendienst sein. Aber gerade die fahren ja bevorzugt A4/Passat/A6, obwohl sie nur einen Laptop transportieren müssen.



> Joa, aus dem 1L wurde der L1 (der mir am besten gefällt), und dann der XL1 - wovon immerhin 200 Stück gebaut und verkauft wurden (5 davon werden gerade bei Mobile.de angeboten^^), allerdings für wahnwitzige >100.000€.



Das war halt Kohlefaser-Kleinserie mit Spezial-Hybrid. Aber wenn sie die Karosserie nochmal in Alu (und 1 m mehr Kofferraum hinten dran) neu auflegen und eine Mager-Version des normalen 1,4er Benziner reinbauen, sollten sie immer noch 3 l schaffen können, wäre das schonmal ein gigantischer Fortschritt im Vergleich zu heutigen Autos und sollte nicht mehr kosten wie ein Polo. (Bei ähnlichen Transportfähigkeiten, sieht man vor der zweiten Sitzreihe ab. Aber die kann man ja eh keinem zumuten)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst also, Tesla setzt auf Asynchronläufer? Das wäre neu. Sollten es wie bisher Synchronmaschinen sein, sind um die 7500 U/min übliche Drehzahlgrenze, also das Niveau sportlicher Verbrennungsmotoren. Da bedarf es keines Getriebes, weil die Achsuntersetzung völlig ausreicht. 10.000 Nm deuten gerade auf einen Synchronmotor hin, und es relativiert sich schnell ohne Getriebe. Ein Bugatti Veyron hat auch 1600 Nm, nach dem ersten Gang mit ca. 4:1 also 6400Nm. Die Größenordnung passt schon. Bleibt die Frage ob es hochdrehende Asynchronmotoren im Tesla sind.  Warten wir einen Test ab.



Muss nicht zwingend asynchron sein. Ich gehe im Gegenteil davon aus, dass sie den gleichen Motor wie bislang auch einsetzen - mit 50% mehr Einheiten, angepasstem Getriebe und der besseren Aerodynamik im Vergleich zum S könnten die 400 km/h recht gut passen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sie zum Anfahren einen deutlich kürzer übersetzen Gang nutzen als den bislang einzigen und dass sie jetzt das Drehmoment am Ende dieses zum Motor gezählten Untersetzungsgetriebes angeben und nicht mehr das an der Motorwelle selbst.
(Genaue Zahlen schenke ich mir mal, da ich nicht einmal die genaue Motordrehzahl des S kenne oder den Reifenumfang des R2. Wenn sie die Kraft tatsächlich auf die Straße bringen wollen, müssen sie den Walzendurchmesser eigentlich auch ein deutliches Stück vergrößert haben, der S ist im ludicrous mode ja schon an der Grenze seine Bodenhaftung unterwegs und den Akkudaten nach kann der Roadster nicht viel leichter ausfallen.)




Gimmick schrieb:


> Den XL1 finde ich geil
> Damit ganz entspannt zur Arbeit gurken, auch in Baustellen auf der linken Seite richtig Platz haben... hätte was.
> 
> Bezüglich der SUVs finde ich es ja auch mehr als beknackt, dass sich viele Nutzer über die übliche Parkplatzbreite beschweren.
> Es gibt zuwenig Parkplätze, Straßen werden zu eng.. aber jetzt erstmal die Parkplätze verbreitern, damit man mit besserer Übersicht nach einem Stellplatz suchen kann



Städte könnte ein soviel angenehmerer (und sicherer!) Ort sein, wenn zum parken unfähige einfach mal abgeschleppt werden würden


----------



## INU.ID (19. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Städte könnte ein soviel angenehmerer (und sicherer!) Ort sein, wenn zum parken unfähige einfach mal abgeschleppt werden würden


Oder wenn man falsch/nicht korrektes parken wenigstens mal richtig teuer machen würde. Wobei man aber auch sagen muß, dass es diesbezüglich bei uns - verglichen mit anderen Ländern (u.a. unseren Nachbarn im Osten) - schon sehr vorbildlich und gesittet zugeht. Da geben nämlich sehr viele Fahrer, zumindest tlw., so rein gar nichts auf Verkehrsregeln. Getreu dem Motto "Ich fahre und Parke wo es mir gefällt!". 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFO8XTWLbOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1jGNd4Deys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sjRI2DI3_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da macht dann auch, wie man sieht, ein SUV in der Stadt Sinn. Zum illegalen überfahren hoher Bordsteine oder Eisenbahnschienen (oder Fußgängern die auf dem Gehweg einfach keinen Platz machen wollen) ist ein SUV/Geländewagen nämlich auch sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2017)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Twike? Also abseits vom Preis?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

Ich steh da mehr auch sowas: Renault TWIZY – Einfach. Sicher. Fahrspass pur
Reicht für den Arbeitsweg und zum Einkaufen völlig, dazu gibt es keine Parkplatzsorgen und ein 220V
Kabel reicht zum Aufladen.

Für die Stadt reicht eigentlich sowas:
Podride Elektroauto: Twizy zum Selbsttreten - auto motor und sport
...


----------



## Gimmick (19. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich steh da mehr auch sowas: Renault TWIZY – Einfach. Sicher. Fahrspass pur
> Reicht für den Arbeitsweg und zum Einkaufen völlig, dazu gibt es keine Parkplatzsorgen und ein 220V
> Kabel reicht zum Aufladen.
> 
> ...



Das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu klein. 
Bei unserem Zweitwagen haben wir darauf geachtet, dass ein Wocheneinkauf inkl. Wasserkästen reinpasst. 

Im Prinzip bräuchte ich drei Autos: 2 kleine für den Alltag und eins, in das auch 2 Räder passen :<


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bräuchte ich drei Autos: 2 kleine für den Alltag und eins, in das auch 2 Räder passen :<


Dann geht mal in Dich, was der sinnvollste Kompromiss wird. Ich tendiere immer mehr zum kleinen Elektromobil für 90% der Fahren und ansonsten leiht man sich ein Auto, auch Carsharing ist gut mit einen kleinen Eigenem zu kombinieren. Dann hat man nämlich alles. Denn Elektrofahrzeuge werden vor allem günstig, wenn man am unteren Ende kauft.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Twike? Also abseits vom Preis?


Mein Prof war(bzw. Ist es immernoch, ich nur kein Student mehr) für die Kurzstrecke total überzeugt davon. Eben weil das Ding auch tatsächlich weniger Energie benötigt als ein kleiner Verbrenner und nicht eher mehr Energie aber aus Strom umsetzt. Laut ihm ist die Active Variante auch ganz gut um sich auf dem Heimweg  abzureagiern.

Für die Langstrecke hat er dazu einen 3l Audi A2.

Imo, wenn man dazu noch bedenkt wie der Strommix so aussieht, in der Kombination eine der sinnvollsten Lösungen um wirklich sparsam mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen umzugehen.

Als Heizung im Twike ist übrigens eine kleine Ölheizung verbaut. Denn wenn man Sprit verbrennt ist der Wirkungsgrad ziemlich gut, ergo ein sinnvoller Einsatz.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich steh da mehr auch sowas: Renault TWIZY – Einfach. Sicher. Fahrspass pur
> Reicht für den Arbeitsweg und zum Einkaufen völlig, dazu gibt es keine Parkplatzsorgen und ein 220V
> Kabel reicht zum Aufladen.
> 
> ...


Also der Twizy ist ungeeignet für mich weil er a) auch zu teuer ist und b) der Akku nicht entnommen werden kann. Dritte Etage ohne Garage und schon kannst du das Ding nicht laden.
Dein anderer Link wäre mir zu langsam, 50km/h sind mMn. ein muss um in der Stadt nicht zu bremsen.

Ich möchte einfach einen 2 Sitzer in den auch noch 2 Kisten Bier passen bei dem ich den Akku entnehmen kann wie einen Rucksack um ihn oben zu laden und bei dem ich auch noch mittreten kann. 60 bis 80 Watt an Trittleistung sind im Fitnesstudio ja nichtmal Cardio 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Als Heizung im Twike ist übrigens eine kleine Ölheizung verbaut. Denn wenn man Sprit verbrennt ist der Wirkungsgrad ziemlich gut, ergo ein sinnvoller Einsatz.


Ich würde den Sitz vielleicht etwas beheizen, aber sonst ne dicke Jacke anziehen um mir das auch noch zu sparen. Ich will nur nicht, dass mir der Regen und Wind ins Gesicht hauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für die Langstrecke hat er dazu einen 3l Audi A2.


Dieses Auto ist übrigens oft in meiner Argumentationskette der "Beweis",  dass die Käufer in Europa keine sparsamen Fahrzeuge wollen. Es gab sie, immer, gekauft wurden sie kaum. Und dieselben Pharisäer faseln heute etwas von böser Autoindustrie und zu hohen Abgasen. Darum bin ich auch für eine strenge Gesetzgebung, denn anders wird hier nichts passieren.

Zum Twike nachmal. Irgendwie eine total schöne Sache, ich sehe regelmäßig einen in der SHannover und es ist ein tolles Minimalkonzept. Dazu ein Solaranhänger und man kann die Welt erobern. Aber der Preis geht gar nicht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also der Twizy ist ungeeignet für mich weil er  a) auch zu teuer ist und b) der Akku nicht entnommen werden kann. Dritte  Etage ohne Garage und schon kannst du das Ding nicht laden.


Bei uns in der Stadt parkt man auf den breiten Fusswegen und läßt das Ladekabel aus dem Fenster runter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2017)

Der 3l Audi hatte genau wie der 3l Polo das Problem dass dort eine begehrenswerte Motor/Getriebe Kombination mit extremen Komforteinschränkungen (beim Audi Knochenharte Bestuhlung, beim Polo gefährlich leichte Heckachse) kombiniert wurde um den Zielverbrauch so gerade zu erreichen.

Dazu das typische


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber der Preis geht gar nicht.


Bei Kleinserien.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der 3l Audi hatte genau wie der 3l Polo das Problem dass dort eine begehrenswerte Motor/Getriebe Kombination mit extremen Komforteinschränkungen (beim Audi Knochenharte Bestuhlung, beim Polo gefährlich leichte Heckachse) kombiniert wurde um den Zielverbrauch so gerade zu erreichen..


Einen Tod muss man sterben.  



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dazu das typische ... Bei Kleinserien.


Der Grund ist klar, aber damit verliert das Konzept an Glanz. Der gesamte Fahrradbereich ist masslos übertauert. Ichverstehe nicht, warum es keine "Industriefahrräder" mit sinnvoller Technik, wie z.B. Normlagern in Rädern und Tretlager gibt, sondern das diese banalen Verbesserungen erst in handgefertigten Rädern einfließen. Der Twike in sinnvoller Serie ab 10.000 pro Jahr sollte für unter 5000,-€ hergestellt werden können. So war es gemeint.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2017)

Twike geht ja mit dem Modell 5 gerade Richtung Automobiltechnik. Eben weil es da mehr Standardteile gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Stadt parkt man auf den breiten Fusswegen und läßt das Ladekabel aus dem Fenster runter.



Ob es nun ein großer Fortschritt für den innerstädtischen Verkehr ist, wenn an Stelle von Radwegen die Fußwegen unbenutzbar werden, sei noch dahingestellt, aber spätestens beim Zuparken von Schaufenstern sind dann auch auf einmal politisch beachtete Interessen betroffen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einen Tod muss man sterben.



Wie genau senken den Sportsitze den Verbrauch signifikant? 
Gerade beim VW-Konzern muss man eine ganze Menge Tode unnötigerweise sterben, weil allenmöglicher Scheiß nur in bestimmten Modellen und Ausstattungslinien angeboten wird, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen. (Und das betrifft nicht nur Verbrauchsaspekte. Z.B. Gepäcktrennnetze gibt es bei VW grundsätzlich nur für Kombis, die auch unterhalb der Fensterkante reichlich Stauraum hätten, aber nicht für Kompakte, bei denen man tatsächlich mal etwas höher laden möchte und eine Gepäcksicherung braucht.  Oder wenn ich einen Benziner mit mehr als 1,2 l haben möchte, dann muss ich auch eine elektrische Handbremse akzeptieren und einen Farb-Touchscreen bebst Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage bezahlen. )



> Der Grund ist klar, aber damit verliert das Konzept an Glanz. Der gesamte Fahrradbereich ist masslos übertauert. Ichverstehe nicht, warum es keine "Industriefahrräder" mit sinnvoller Technik, wie z.B. Normlagern in Rädern und Tretlager gibt, sondern das diese banalen Verbesserungen erst in handgefertigten Rädern einfließen. Der Twike in sinnvoller Serie ab 10.000 pro Jahr sollte für unter 5000,-€ hergestellt werden können. So war es gemeint.



Es gibt mittlerweile keine europäischen Rad-Großserienhersteller mehr. Also kaufst du entweder Manufakturware zu Manufakturpreisen, oder du nimmst was in China gerade vom Band gefallen ist. Wobei es auch hier zusätzlich das Problem mit Kombinationen gibt. Z.B. galt bis zum aktuellen Ballon-Cruiser-Trend das ungeschriebene Gesetz, das Gabeln und Rahmen mit ausreichender Breite für Kopfsteinflaster- und Straßenbahnschienen-tauglichen Reifen keine Montagemöglichkeit für Arbeitsweg-geeignete Schutzbleche haben dürfen. 
Ein Twike ist aber ohnehin vom ganzen Konzept her eine Spezialkonstruktion, die wir in allen anderen Märkten auch vor dem Problem steht, dass sie nie die für einen angemessenen Preis nötigen Stückzahlen erreicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob es nun ein großer Fortschritt für den innerstädtischen Verkehr ist, wenn an Stelle von Radwegen die Fußwegen unbenutzbar werden, sei noch dahingestellt, aber spätestens beim Zuparken von Schaufenstern sind dann auch auf einmal politisch beachtete Interessen betroffen.


Es sind Einzellösungen, bis Ladesäulen stehen. 

Die Verkaufspolitik von VW ist von Design und Marketing geprägt. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen Recht, ob Dir oder mir einzelne Produkte gefallen, ist dabei nicht relevant. Ich habe jahrelang versucht zu beeinflussen, viele Ideen wurden umgesetzt, aber in Summe kann ich mich mit keinem der Fahrzeuge identifizieren. Wir hatten eine 2l Version mit drei Sitzplätzen des Einliterfahrzeugs fertig, aber sie wurde nie produziert, weil kein Markt dafür vorhanden sein sollte. Lange her, die Konzepte müssten nur aus der Schublade geholt und neu bewertet werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind Einzellösungen, bis Ladesäulen stehen.



Also sehr lange an vielen Straßen...



> Die Verkaufspolitik von VW ist von Design und Marketing geprägt. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen Recht, ob Dir oder mir einzelne Produkte gefallen, ist dabei nicht relevant. Ich habe jahrelang versucht zu beeinflussen, viele Ideen wurden umgesetzt, aber in Summe kann ich mich mit keinem der Fahrzeuge identifizieren. Wir hatten eine 2l Version mit drei Sitzplätzen des Einliterfahrzeugs fertig, aber sie wurde nie produziert, weil kein Markt dafür vorhanden sein sollte. Lange her, die Konzepte müssten nur aus der Schublade geholt und neu bewertet werden.



Eine komplettes Fahrzeug ist ein großer Schritt, ich wollte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass es bei VW schon an einer frei konfiguriebaren Ausstattung scheitert und in der Vermarktung beispielsweise die Zahl der Leselampen an die Höhe des Fahrwerks gekoppelt ist. Das hat nichts mit "kein Markt" zu tun, sondern ist es ein systematische Konzentration auf leichter zu bewerbende Formate zu denen es bewusst auch auf Nachfrage keine Alternativen gibt, um die Preise leichter nach oben treiben zu können. Es würde VW 0 Risiko bedeuten, bei auf Bestellung gefertigten Fahrzeugen alle Ausstattungsmerkmale aller Produktlinien auch gerkreuzt anzubieten (naja - fast. Wenn die Allradhinterachse kein Platz für einen Erdgastank lässt oder wenn die Rückfahrkamera ohne Bildschirm unbrauchbar ist, dann ist das halt so. Aber was hat die Lordosenstütze mit dem Außenspiegel zu tun?). Aber dann könnte ein Kunde ja ggf. genau das kaufen, was er haben möchte... 
(Schade nur, dass andere Hersteller ebenfalls große Schwächen haben. Bei BMW würde ich z.B. meine Austattungskombinationen in allen Größenklassen bekommen. Aber da wiegt die Karosserie drum herum dann 200 kg mehr, ist enger und unübersichtlicher und die aufgeblasenen 3 Zylinder gelten auch weder als laufruhig noch als effizient.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich wollte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass es bei VW schon an einer frei konfiguriebaren Ausstattung scheitert


Das sind die Kostenersparer. Kennst Du den Aufwand, wenn man aus tausenden verfügbaren Varianten ein Auto baut? Pakete haben den Vorteil, dass sie einzeln zur Montagelinie gebracht werden können. Es spart enorm, ist im Einzelfall aber nervig, wenn es das, was man will, nicht einzel gibt. Aber darum geht es hier nicht, die prinzipiellen Probleme haben Elektrofahrzeuge auch. Wir haben darum lange an modularen Innenräumen entwickelt, die auch nachträglich einfach angepasst werden können.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Stadt parkt man auf den breiten Fusswegen und läßt das Ladekabel aus dem Fenster runter.


Also unser Hausmeister würd mir das Ding abschleppen lassen und ne Lösung für jeden ist das auch nicht. 
Ein Minimalkonzept mit entnehmbaren Akku für 50km/h und 50km Reichweite und wir müssen uns beim Laden absolut 0 Sorgen machen.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind Einzellösungen, bis Ladesäulen stehen.


Ouh warte nächstes Problem: Eigentümergemeinschaften
Wir haben hinten einen Parkplatz wo richtig Platz für Ladesäulen wäre und den man sogar überdachen könnte mit einem Holzkonstrukt das Solarzellen tragen könnte. 
Aber bei uns darf es keine Gegenstimmen dabei geben. Bei >100 Parteien nicht möglich. Selbst Solarzellen auf dem Flachdach wurden bei einer Stimme dafür und 2 Enthaltungen abgelehnt.

Sollen Solarzellen also eine Bauvorschrift werden? Aber selbst dann gäbe es noch Bestandsschutz. Einfach unglaubliche ******* das ganze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend jemand Motor, Hinterachse, DAB+ Empfänger und Außenspiegel als Paket ans Band liefert, damit sie gleichzeitig eingebaut werden. Und selbst wenn bestände immer noch die Möglichkeit, das Paket gegen Aufpreis anders zusammenzustellen. Ist ja nicht so als würde man intensive Lagerhaltung betreiben und könnte nur das einbauen, was vor 3 Monaten ein entsprechendes Fach hatte. Aber die Autohersteller sind schon unwillens im Rahmen dessen, was in Serie gefertigt wird, Kundenwünsche zu realisieren. Dinge wie "ich würde auch bei einem Kleinwagen für spritsparenden Leichtbau extra zahlen" oder "könnt ihr mal was anderes als SUV bauen?" liegen da einfach jenseits aller Horizonte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ouh warte nächstes Problem: Eigentümergemeinschaften.


Sowas regelt der Gesetzgeber. Hat sich irgendwer über die Milliarden geäußert, die in den Bau von Tiefgaragen investiert wurden? Es ist ein Beschluss in Bauämtern von Großstätten, dass Häuser ab einer bestimmten Größe zwingend Tiefgaragen bekommen müssen. Das kostet um die 10.000,-€ pro Stellplatz, je nach Größe, und das wird einfach so hingenommen, als wäre es ein Naturgesetz. Aber wehe, es gibt mal sinnvolle langfristige Lösungen wie Stromanschlüsse, schon kommen die Gartenzwerge in jeder Hausgemeinschaft hervorgekrochen und wettern gegen "linksgrünversifftes". Du hast Recht, in bestimmten Bereichen sollte man nicht mit Vernunft rechnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht....


Wie oft warst Du in Werken, hast Fertigungen analysiert und optimiert? Danke....


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Alles Punkte für die man kein SUV brauch. ^^



Ob man was braucht oder nicht, entscheidet man selbst und nicht andere.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber diese Funktionen erfordern spezielle Baugruppen/Ressourcen, die ständig mitfahren, aber nie genutzt werden. Entsprechend höher ist dann natürlich auch der Spritverbrauch. Dazu kommt, dass durch die Bauform dieser Fahrzeuge auch ein höheres Risiko für Unfallgegner entsteht, sofern diese nicht ebenfalls in einen solchen Fahrzeug sitzen. Ein 2,5to SUV zb. schlägt nunmal etwas härter ein, als eine Limousine. Die höhere Sicherheit dieser Fahrzeuge geht also immer zu Lasten des Unfallgegners, also derer die keinen SUV/Geländewagen fahren. Und damit ist es eben nicht mehr nur deren  "Angelegenheit".



Und wenn es kein SUV ist, dann rammt dich ein Van, Kombi, Kleintransporte oder LKW. Das geht auch zu Lasten des Unfallgegners. Was machen wir nun?

Und wobei wir schon bei „zu Lasten des Unfallgegners“ sind, was ist mit Motorradfahrern?

Wenn die einen Zusammenstoß mit einem ganz normalen PKW haben, geht das auch zu deren Lasten. Jetzt alle PKWs verbieten, weil es „zu Lasten der Motorradfahrer“ geht?



INU.ID schrieb:


> Siehe zb. auch einen Bugatti Veyron, der seinen 100  Liter Tank bei Vollgas in weniger als 20 Minuten entleeren kann. Die  Belastung der Umwelt durch solche Fahrzeuge ist um ein vielfaches höher,  und die Umwelt gehört nicht nur denen, die einen dicken Geldbeutel  haben, und ihr Ego auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit aufwerten müssen.



Wenn es dir um die Belastung für die Umwelt geht, die 15 größten Schiffe verursachen soviel Schadstoffe wie die Hälfte des weltweiten PKW Bestandes. 

Und jeder der sich einen Bugatti Veyron leisten kann und will, muss also sein Ego aufwerten? Solides Weltbild.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das  ist bzgl. Mobilität der Zukunft der völlig falsche Weg. Es macht  einfach aus so vielen Ebenen keinen Sinn, solche Steinzeit-Fahrzeuge zu  benutzen, um damit eine ~75Kg Person von A nach B zu bringen.



Es macht auch keinen Sinn Ressourcen dafür zu verwenden, dass man PC baut, die dann nur fürs Spielen genutzt werden. Aber wo befinden wir uns hier noch gleich? Achja, bei PC*Games* Hardware Extreme.

Muss alles im Leben Sinn machen?


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2017)

@iU
Ja aber auch nur bei Neubauten und Tiefgaragen verbessern das Stadtbild. Solarzellen sind nicht unbedingt hübsch.


----------



## INU.ID (20. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Muss alles im Leben Sinn machen?


Wenn es um die Zerstörung der Umwelt geht, dann denke ich sollten wir sie nicht zum Spaß zerstören, sondern nur soweit es unbedingt nötig ist. Aber ich verstehe auch dass die meisten Menschen (primär aus den Industrie- bzw Konsumnationen) das anders sehen. Ich, ich, und nochmal ich, und nach mir die Sintflut.

Erdöl zb. ist ein Bestandteil von vielen nützlichen Dingen, zb. auch Medikamenten (Erdölanteil einer Aspirin-Tablette: 35%). Aber wir können unseren Enkeln/Nachfahren immerhin sagen "Sorry, wir haben alles sinnlos verbrannt, aber wir hatten wenigstens Spaß dabei"... "und den wünschen wir euch auch, und zwar bei der Beseitigung unseres Mülls"...

Muss alles im Leben Sinn machen? Eigentlich ja, denn wenn es keinen Sinn macht, welchen Sinn hat es dann es zu tun?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2017)

Hier mal wieder ein neuer, positiver Aspekt zu Fahrzeugbatterien: Zeitnutzung unter stabiler Temperatur im Haushalt.
Second Life fur E-Mobil-Batterien | Telepolis



Sparanus schrieb:


> @iU
> Ja aber auch nur bei Neubauten und Tiefgaragen verbessern das Stadtbild. Solarzellen sind nicht unbedingt hübsch.


Aber zu welchen Kosten? Häuser halten hundert Jahre und länger und man zementiert damit den Status Individuelles Fahrzeug, pbwohl die Konzepte in wenigen Jahren von diesem Weg abweichen werden. Schau Dir an, wie wenige junge Leute noch einen Füherschein machen. Wären nicht Waschküchen und Einlagrungskeller sinnvoller? Zumindest sollte man eine Wahl lassen. Keiner hat etwas gegen freiwillig gebaute Tiefgaragen. Es geht mir um die Pflicht. Solar- und Windanlagen sind optisch Ansichtssache. Ich mag Windkraftanlagen, von meinem Büro sehe ich direkt auf dieses Meisterwerk auf Holz, mit dem sich viel höhere Türme realisieren lassen, als mit Stahltürmen:
TimberTower



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Muss alles im Leben Sinn machen?


Es muss Sinn haben.  Ist denn die deutsche Sprache so schwer? 
Zwiebelfisch: Stop making sense! - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Zerstörung der Umwelt geht, dann denke ich sollten wir sie nicht zum Spaß zerstören, sondern nur soweit es unbedingt nötig ist. Aber ich verstehe auch dass die meisten Menschen (primär aus den Industrie- bzw Konsumnationen) das anders sehen. Ich, ich, und nochmal ich, und nach mir die Sintflut.
> 
> Erdöl zb. ist ein Bestandteil von vielen nützlichen Dingen, zb. auch Medikamenten (Erdölanteil einer Aspirin-Tablette: 35%). Aber wir können unseren Enkeln/Nachfahren immerhin sagen "Sorry, wir haben alles sinnlos verbrannt, aber wir hatten wenigstens Spaß dabei"... "und den wünschen wir euch auch, und zwar bei der Beseitigung unseres Mülls"...
> 
> Muss alles im Leben Sinn machen? Eigentlich ja, denn wenn es keinen Sinn macht, welchen Sinn hat es dann es zu tun?



Wie gesagt, welchen Sinn macht das, vor dem Hintergrund dieses Forums? Wieviel Ressourcen werden für so etwas sinnloses wie Spiele-PCs verbraucht?

So what? Man lebt nur einmal. Ja, ich stehe zu „nach mir die Sinnflut“. Als Atheist gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nur ein Leben habe und dieses Leben soll so gut wie nur möglich sein. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es muss Sinn haben.  Ist denn die deutsche Sprache so schwer?
> Zwiebelfisch: Stop making sense! - SPIEGEL ONLINE




Duden | Sinn | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

etwas macht keinen/wenig Sinn (umgangssprachlich; hat keinen/wenig Sinn; nach englisch it doesn't make [any] sense)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2017)

Aber zu Deiner Frage, neue Konzepte zur Lösung bestimmter Problemfelder sollten nicht design- und spaßgetrieben sein, sondern Ressourcen schonend und abgasreduzierend.

- Offtopic- 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> etwas macht keinen/wenig Sinn (umgangssprachlich;  hat keinen/wenig Sinn; nach englisch it doesn't make [any]  sense)


Ja, umgangssprachlich wird es genutzt, leider ziemlich inflationär.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sowas regelt der Gesetzgeber. Hat sich irgendwer über die Milliarden geäußert, die in den Bau von Tiefgaragen investiert wurden? Es ist ein Beschluss in Bauämtern von Großstätten, dass Häuser ab einer bestimmten Größe zwingend Tiefgaragen bekommen müssen. Das kostet um die 10.000,-€ pro Stellplatz, je nach Größe, und das wird einfach so hingenommen, als wäre es ein Naturgesetz. Aber wehe, es gibt mal sinnvolle langfristige Lösungen wie Stromanschlüsse, schon kommen die Gartenzwerge in jeder Hausgemeinschaft hervorgekrochen und wettern gegen "linksgrünversifftes". Du hast Recht, in bestimmten Bereichen sollte man nicht mit Vernunft rechnen.



So ganz wie ein Naturgesetz hingenommen wurde das auch nicht 
Aber bei Neubauten sind Vorschriften noch vergleichsweise einfach, das stimmt. Neben Tiefgaragen gibts da afaik mittlerweile auch harte Regeln zur Isolierung, die Brandschutzanforderungen steigen ohnehin ständig, behindertengerechtes bauen stößt auch auf immer mehr Interesse, etc.
Aber all diese Regeln haben eine Gemeinsamkeit: Bestandschutz. Und während der Umbau eines Häuserblocks mit Tiefgarage für alle Einwohner wenigsens noch die Umgebung entlastet, weil die Parkplätze an der Straße ja weiterhin existieren, sind Lademöglichkeiten bislang gar keine vorhanden und müssen für alle geschaffen werden. Und das für konsequente Elektromobilität deutlich schneller, als Tiefgaragen. (Kann gerade nicht nachvollziehen, seit wann die Vorschriften so streng sind, dass letztere zur Regel bei Neubauten geworden sind - aber laut Wiki begann alles 1939 mit der Reichsgaragenordnung und hat ganz offensichtlich knappe 90 Jahre später noch nicht annähernd ein ausreichendes Niveau erreicht.)



> Wie oft warst Du in Werken, hast Fertigungen analysiert und optimiert? Danke....



0 mal. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu und als ich das letzte Mal (auch nur indirekten) Einblick in Lieferketten für Automobilhersteller hatte, wurden Innenausstattung und Antriebsstrang eben nicht als Paket geliefert. Sondern aus anderen Quellen in komplett andere Teile des Werkes. Da überrascht es dann doch, dass in Zeiten der volldigitalen Planung und virtueller Lager eine logistische Verknüpfung zwischen Teilen unvermeidbar ist, die physisch zum ersten Mal in der Schrottpresse Kontakt miteinander aufnehmen werden.




Sparanus schrieb:


> @iU
> Ja aber auch nur bei Neubauten und Tiefgaragen verbessern das Stadtbild. Solarzellen sind nicht unbedingt hübsch.



Darüber lässt sich streiten. Vollflächig Solar unterscheidet sich, außer bei sehr flachem Sonnenstand, kaum von vollflächig dunklen Ziegeln und ich persönlich finde z.B. das beliebte helle Tonrot zum kotzen. Außerhalb von Dörfern stellt sich die Frage aber kaum, weil bei sehr geringer Siedlungsdichte niemand ein fremdes Dach vor in unmittelbarer Nähe hat (und das eigene sieht man von drinnen ja nicht) und bei städtischer Siedlungsdichte die Häuser normalerweise so hoch sind, dass 90% der Leute sie bei Giebeldächern eh nicht sehen können und bei den seit langem sehr beliebten Flachdächern ohnehin 100%. Bleiben also allenfalls noch Vordächer und Anbauten/Parkplatzüberdachungen, wo Solarzellen ästhetisch meist mit Teerpappe, verzinktem Wellblech und vergilbtem Plexiglas konkurrieren.



@Topic:
Nette Frage-Antwort-Runde heute bei Golem zum E-Golf:
Leserfragen beantwortet: Fahrt der E-Golf auch bei Gewitter? - Golem.de

"15,3 Kilowattstunden pro 100 Kilometer bei einer ... Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit [von] 23 Kilometer pro Stunde."
"Der E-Golf ist mit 100 Kilowatt nicht übermotorisiert. Eine solche Leistung ist sicherlich erforderlich, um ein Fahrzeug mit einem Leergewicht von mehr als 1,6 Tonnen angemessen beschleunigen zu können. Bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 155 km/h auf der Autobahn brauchte der E-Golf knapp die Hälfte der Maximalleistung, um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten. Bei 90 km/h nur zehn Prozent."

=> Im sparsamen Reiseverkehr mit 120-130 km/h vermutlich rund 25-30 kW/h = 20-25 kWh/100 km. (=200 g CO2, solange man nicht bei Sturm unterm Windrad parkt und überschüssige EE-Energie tanken kann ). Das muss noch deutlich besser werden, nicht nur für die Reichweite, sondern auch wegen der Belastungen beim Laden. Mit den jetzt geplanten 300 W Ladern (die schon eine Wasserkühlung brauchen) würde es über eine halbe Stunde dauern um die Reichweite einzufüllen (würde sie überhaupt passen, was natürlich nicht annähernd der Fall ist), für die ein Benziner 5 Minuten inklusive Bezahlen mit Bargeld benötigt - und das gilt auch nur, wenn das lokale Stromnetz mitmacht, was einiges an Ausbau erfordert.


----------



## INU.ID (21. November 2017)

Ich hab mal das völlig unnötige "Offtopic" entfernt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, welchen Sinn macht das, vor dem Hintergrund dieses Forums? Wieviel Ressourcen werden für so etwas sinnloses wie Spiele-PCs verbraucht?


Damit es zumindest etwas Sinn ergibt, sollte dein Beispiel lauten: Welchen Sinn macht es mit einem hochgezüchteten Gaming-PC niemals zu spielen, und nur Word-Dokumente zu bearbeiten.


> So what? Man lebt nur einmal. Ja, ich stehe zu „nach mir die Sinnflut“. Als Atheist gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nur ein Leben habe und dieses Leben soll so gut wie nur möglich sein.


Hauptsache dir ist damit klar, dass du nicht nur auf alle anderen Menschen/Lebewesen/eben die komplette Umwelt sch**ßt, sondern auch auf deine Familie inkl. alle deine Nachkommen. Per Definition nennt man sowas auch unsozial. Und genau diese "Freiheit" (bzw. eigentlich ja Frechheit) ist es, die man meiner Meinung nach verbieten sollte.

Übrigens heißt es Si*nt*flut, und nicht Si*nn*flut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Damit es zumindest etwas Sinn ergibt, sollte dein Beispiel lauten: Welchen Sinn macht es mit einem hochgezüchteten Gaming-PC niemals zu spielen, und nur Word-Dokumente zu bearbeiten.



Ressourcen (insbesondere knappe oder nur schwer schürfbare) für Gaming-PCs zu nutzen, wäre nach deiner Definition auch sinnlos. Alleine der Strom, der im Spielebetrieb verbraucht wird, könnte soviel sinnvoller eingesetzt werden.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hauptsache dir ist damit klar, dass du nicht nur auf alle anderen Menschen/Lebewesen/eben die komplette Umwelt sch**ßt, sondern auch auf deine Familie inkl. alle deine Nachkommen. Per Definition nennt man sowas auch unsozial. Und genau diese "Freiheit" (bzw. eigentlich ja Frechheit) ist es, die man meiner Meinung nach verbieten sollte.



Unser Lebensstandard basiert auf Unterdrückung, Ausbeutung, Umweltverschmutzung und Verschwendung.

Wir sind de facto alle unsozial. Daran wird auch das E-Auto nichts ändern (man muss sich ja nur mal angucken, woher der Strom fürs E-Auto kommt, bzw. wie „umweltfreundlich“ die Herstellung eines solchen Wagens ist).

Das ist doch letzten Endes nichts anders als moralischer Ablasshandel. Es geht darum, dass man sich nicht schlecht fühlen muss. Dass das E-Auto nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist und sich nichts ändern wird, ist dabei wohl nebensächlich. 

Das ist mir alles zu heuchlerisch. Da bin ich lieber ehrlich unsozial.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Übrigens heißt es Si*nt*flut, und nicht Si*nn*flut.



Merci, da habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts zu schnell getippt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Thema Fahrzeugfertigung


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 0 mal. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu und als ich das letzte Mal (auch nur indirekten) Einblick in Lieferketten für Automobilhersteller hatte, wurden Innenausstattung und Antriebsstrang eben nicht als Paket geliefert.


Ich behaupte mal, niemand versteht heute noch die Fahrzeuglogistik in Gänze. Es sind funktionierende Systeme, die so komplex sind, dass sie kaum zu simulieren sind. Es beginnt schon damit, dass, nehme ich mal das Beispiel VW, die Autohersteller keine stimmigen Stücklisten zu ihren Fahrzeugen haben, weil sie gar nicht wissen, was Zulieferer im Einzelben verbauen und so bedeutende Fragen wie das Gewicht eines Bauteil sehr oft unstimmt ist. Es gibt CAD Gewichte, Gewichte der Erstmusterbauteil und Gewichte der Serienbauteile, die merkwürdigerweise schnell mal um 10% differieren. Dann gibt es Klimamodule mit Wärmeabstallfolie ud ohne, trotz gleicher Teilenummer, etc. Das nur als Beispiel und die Unschärfe im Wissen. Die Komplexität aus tausenden con Bauteilen ein Auto herzustellen ist riesig. Ich kenne beide Seiten, den OEM und die Zulieferer aus vielen Projekten sehr genau, und es geht nicht anders, weil in Werken, um die Fertigung aufrecht zu erhalten, immer wieder Kompromisse gemacht werden müssen uns abweichend produziert wird. Und wenn dann jeder Zulieferer jedes Modul individuell anpassen sollte, bricht die Fertigung zusammen.

Es gibt nicht ein Band, es gibt so etwas wie eine Fischgräte, einen Hauptweg, das ist in der Regel die Rohkarosserie, aus der langsam durch Nebenfertigungen ein Fahrzeug wird. Module wie der Antrieb, Instrumententafeln, Sitze, Kabelbaum etc. werden zum Teil räumlich an anderer Stelle montiert und beigesteuert. Das heißt, in ein Fahrzeug kommen Bauteile aus ca. zwanzig unterschiedlichen Subfertigungen. Wenn man wirklich völlig individualisierte Fahrzeuge haben wollte, müsste jede Bestellung in jeder Sublieferkette eindeutig zuordbar sein. Es wäre dann nicht ein Sitz mit einer Teilenummer xyz, sondern der Sitz mit angepasstem Stoff, Sitzheizung aber ohne Höhenverstellung für Dich, und der soll dann mit 20 anderen Modulen zeitgleich am Band sein. Das klappt nicht. Darum schnürt man Ausstattungspakete, um die Viefalt massiv zu begrenzen. Damit sind kleine Puffer möglich, und die werden dringend benötigt. 

Dazu muss man weiter wissen, an welchen Stationen was eingebaut wird. Das ist zum Teil sehr verwunderlich, aber im Prinzip ist die Reihenfolge ziemlich egal. Bestimmte Pakete werden zu bestimmten Montagestationen gebracht. Ich wollte damals, als ich noch Konzeptentwicklungen machte, einfachste Dinge ändern, z.B. das Instrumententafeln nicht mehr durch die Tür eingeschoben werden, sondern durch die immer größer werdenden Scheibenöffnung. Der Vorschlag kam einer Revolution gleich, das geht nicht so einfach, weil die Hallen völlig unterschiedlich aufgebaut sein müssen. Ob der Manipulator seitlich steht oder über dem Fahrzeug angebracht ist nicht überall umsetzbar. Nur weil es in Wolfsburg ging, muss es nicht in Bratislava, Ingolstadt oder Pamplona funktionieren und schon kamen rote Karte während der Entwicklung. Nur weil man die Fügefolge ändern wollte.

Und wenn ich den Kampf sehe, den wir damals hatten und dann vergleiche, wie ein sinnvolles Elektrofahrzeug aufgebaut seien sollte und das mit der Montage von Verbrennern vergleiche, dann sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche Produkte. Darum befürchte ich auch, dass Hersteller wie VW neue Werke bauen  müssen, weil die alten nicht tauglich sind.  Darum haben es neue Hersteller einfacher, weil es keine störenden Randbedigungen gibt.

Und das war jetzt der Bogen zurück zum Thema, warum so viele neue kleine unbelastete Firmen, wie der Postlaster, aus dem Boden schießen und die Lücken füllen, die Großserienhersteller in ihrer Unflexibilität nicht bedienen können. Darum sehe ich Firmen wie Google, Apple, Samsung Nvidia am Start, die sich unbedarft auf die Entwicklung stürzen und die Themen Elektromobilität und autonomes Fahren sind eng verzahnt.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist mir alles zu heuchlerisch. Da bin ich lieber ehrlich unsozial.



Weniger Fleisch essen würde schon was bringen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So what? Man lebt nur einmal. Ja, ich stehe zu „nach mir die Sinnflut“. Als Atheist gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nur ein Leben habe und dieses Leben soll so gut wie nur möglich sein.



Diese Einstellung kann Dir keiner nehmen und sie ist gesetzlich toleriert. Aber wegen Menschen mit Deinen Charakterzügen müssen Gesetze immer strenger werden. Auf Vernunft zu hoffen, funktioniert bei Egoisten nicht, es müssen also Gesetze folgen. Du bist mit Deiner Meinung ja nicht alleine und ganz im Gegenteil verlachen und verspotten Mitglieder Deiner Gruppe auch noch die _"linksgrünversifften" _Menschen, die auf Nachhaltigkeit achten. Es ist schon klar, AfD wählen und Umweltbewußtsein zu haben schließt sich aus, wenn man deren Programm gelesen hat. Da genug Menschen ihren Nachkommen keine verheerte Welt übergeben wollen, wird der Kampf gegen hemmungslose Egoisten immer härter werden. Und womit? Mit Recht!

Die Elektrofahrzeuge sind ein bedeutender Schritt, um den Ausbau der EE weiterzutreiben. Es harmioniert sehr gut zusammen, weil eine Auto  nicht genau jetzt, sondern irgendwann in der Woche geladen werden kann, zumindest für jene Menschen, die es im Kurzstreckenpendeln einsetzen. Kilometermäßig ist das eine Menge.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weniger Fleisch essen würde schon was bringen.



Na zumindest in der Hinsicht bin ich bereits vorbildlich 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung kann Dir keiner nehmen und sie ist gesetzlich toleriert. Aber wegen Menschen mit Deinen Charakterzügen müssen Gesetze immer strenger werden. Auf Vernunft zu hoffen, funktioniert bei Egoisten nicht, es müssen also Gesetze folgen. Du bist mit Deiner Meinung ja nicht alleine und ganz im Gegenteil verlachen und verspotten Mitglieder Deiner Gruppe auch noch die _"linksgrünversifften" _Menschen, die auf Nachhaltigkeit achten.



Welche Gruppe soll das sein? 

Und gegen Leute die auf Nachhaltigkeit achten, habe ich keine Probleme, aber mit Dogmatikern und Moralisten, die für sich beanspruchen, die Wahrheit gepachtet zu haben.

Das wird wohl auch der Hauptgrund sein, warum dich die Beiträge stören. Getroffene Hunde bellen und so.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist schon klar, AfD wählen und Umweltbewußtsein zu haben schließt sich aus, wenn man deren Programm gelesen hat. Da genug Menschen ihren Nachkommen keine verheerte Welt übergeben wollen, wird der Kampf gegen hemmungslose Egoisten immer härter werden. Und womit? Mit Recht!



Da ich die AfD nicht gewählt habe, geht der Kelch wohl an mir vorbei. Aber du kannst dir gerne einreden, dass die übrigen Parteien (die Grünen mit eingeschlossen) so viel besser sind.

Wie steht es um unseren Planeten? Wohl nicht so gut. Und wie lange ist die AfD schon in Regierungsverantwortung? Achja, genau gar nicht. Es sind also die übrigen Parteien (einschließlich der Grünen) die die Miesere bisher verantwortet haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Elektrofahrzeuge sind ein bedeutender Schritt, um den Ausbau der EE weiterzutreiben. Es harmioniert sehr gut zusammen, weil eine Auto  nicht genau jetzt, sondern irgendwann in der Woche geladen werden kann, zumindest für jene Menschen, die es im Kurzstreckenpendeln einsetzen. Kilometermäßig ist das eine Menge.



Und woher kommt der Strom des E-Autos? Welche Ressourcen werden für die Herstellung alles verschwendet?

Aber rede dir ruhig ein, dass du mit dem E-Auto eine gute Tat tust. Beruhigt offensichtlich ja das Gewissen. Wie ich bereits sagte, moralischer Ablasshandel.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na zumindest in der Hinsicht bin ich bereits vorbildlich



Super, dann kann ich ja mehr Fleisch es.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Super, dann kann ich ja mehr Fleisch es.



Das ist doch das schöne an Statistik. Ich esse so gut wie gar keins, du isst jetzt dafür mehr und am Ende essen wir beide "statistisch" normal viel Fleisch


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist doch das schöne an Statistik. Ich esse so gut wie gar keins, du isst jetzt dafür mehr und am Ende essen wir beide "statistisch" normal viel Fleisch



Ja, rein von der Statistik her betrachtet, haben wir beide auch 60.000€ auf der hohen Kante. 
Ich suche die immer noch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und woher kommt der Strom des E-Autos? Welche Ressourcen werden für die Herstellung alles verschwendet?.


Das zu finden ist nicht schwer, oder?  Ein Drittel ist EE, die Ressourcen dafür sind relativ gering und gerade der Stahl von Windkraftanlagen gut recyclebar.
Auch Batterien sind keine Wegwerfartikel, sondern zu modernen Autobatterien gibt es entsprechende Wiederverwertungsanlagen, Tesla macht es vor.

Die Ökobilanz der Elektrofahrzeuge hängt von der Stromerzeugung ab. Da wir den Kohlestrom mttelfristig massiv reduzieren, passt es.
Okobilanz von Lithium-Ionen-Batterien: Elektromobilitat | GreenGear.de

Den Unterschied zwischen Dogmatisch und gut informiert solltest Du lernen zu verstehen. Wenn ich in den Raum in den Raum stelle, dass Elektrofahrzeuge
in Deutschland eine bessere Ökolilanz als äquivalente Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennuzngsmotoren haben, dann ist das nicht Dogmatisch, sondern basiert auf
aussagekräftigen Untersuchungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1: Herstellungsarten der Stromgewinnung_


Viel schlimmer ist, dass wir die natürlichen Stromquellen völlig ausgebeutet haben und darum fast ausschließlich auf künstlichen  Strom angewiesen sind!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2: Ausbeutung natürlicher Ressourcen_


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Also ca. 50% des Stromes kommen aus dem Verbrennen fossiler Stoffe. Soviel dazu.

Eine Batterie (auch wenn man sie wiederverwerten kann) muss erstmal hergestellt werden. Ich hätte gerne mal das Lithium für die ca.  60 Mio. PKWs in Deutschland gesehen, wo das Lithium für ca. 1.2 Mrd. PKWs weltweit herkommt, darüber dürfen wir dann später nachdenken.

Aber ja, rede dir weiter ein, dass das E-Auto der Umwelt helfen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ca. 50% des Stromes kommen aus dem Verbrennen fossiler Stoffe. Soviel dazu..


Benzin kommt zu weit über 100% aus fossiler Energie, weil man ca, 2l Öl fördern muss, damit ein Liter Benzin an der Einspritzdüse ankommt.
Der Anteil für Exploration, Bohrung, Förderung, Raffinerie, Verteilung und Lagerung steigt stetig mit tieferen Bohrungen, kleineren Quellen
und minderwertigen Ölen. Wenn man sich die Umweltsauerei bei Ölsanden anschaut, vergeht es einem.

Lies Dir dazu einfach mal Kapitel 2 durch: Und vergiss nicht, dass man alte arabische Quellen, aus denen das Öl selbstständig, da unter Druck stehend, 
heraus sprudelte nicht mit heutigen Tiefseebohrungen vergleichen darf. Aber genau diese Förderungen müssen wir heute genauer betrachten, denn jeder 
neu entdeckte Liter Öl wird aus solchen Quellen kommen

"Aufbereitung und Veredlung von Erdöl und Erdgas: Von      der      Förderbohrung      in      den      Tanker, Entschwefelung, Phasentrennung; Raffinerietechnik und – kapazitäten "
http://www.emr.rwth-aachen.de/global/show_document.asp?id=aaaaaaaaaacmopp
...


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ja, rede dir weiter ein, dass das E-Auto der Umwelt helfen wird.



Du kannst dir ja einreden, dass dich Stickoxide und Feinstaub nicht krank machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja einreden, dass dich Stickoxide und Feinstaub nicht krank machen.



Ich habe es ja nie abgestritten. Nur sucht man sich da mit den Autos, den denkbar falschen (aber leichtesten) Gegner raus.

Was ist mit der Industrie? Was ist mit der kommerziellen Schifffahrt?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Industrie? Was ist mit der kommerziellen Schifffahrt?



Anhand von VW siehst du doch, was dabei raus kommt -- nämlich gar nichts.
Anstatt VW zu verdonnern, die Autos nachzurüsten, damit sie die Grenzwerte einhalten, kommt so ein Schwachsinn wie ein Software Update, das nichts bringt.
Am Ende werden die Gerichte Fahrverbote verhängen und der Autofahrer, der beschissen wurde, ist der Dumme.
Und bei der Schifffahrt kannst du auch den Flugverkehr mit einsetzen. wieso ist Flugbenzin steuerfrei?
Und warum hat nicht jedes Haus mit Ölheizung einen Filter verbaut?

Du musst konkret vorgehen. Wie damals beim Katalysator, gegen den sich die Autoindustrie auch gewehrt hat.
Einfach zwingen und fertig. 
Aber heute zwingt die Politik ja nicht mehr. Heute gibt es eine freiwillige Selbstkontrolle und öffentlich private Partnerschaften.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anhand von VW siehst du doch, was dabei raus kommt -- nämlich gar nichts.
> Anstatt VW zu verdonnern, die Autos nachzurüsten, damit sie die Grenzwerte einhalten, kommt so ein Schwachsinn wie ein Software Update, das nichts bringt.
> Am Ende werden die Gerichte Fahrverbote verhängen und der Autofahrer, der beschissen wurde, ist der Dumme.
> Und bei der Schifffahrt kannst du auch den Flugverkehr mit einsetzen. wieso ist Flugbenzin steuerfrei?
> ...



Dann sollte man vielleicht aufhören, sinnlose Grenzwerte festzulegen. Oder sind die Leute alle sensibler als vor 10/20 Jahren?

Wir haben heute mehr Autos, als in den 90er, aber weniger Schadstoffe. Die Wagen sind bereits modern genug. Sich die Wirtschaft mit Vorsatz kaputt zu machen, wird nichts ändern. Nur das sich die übrigen Länder freuen, dass die Deutschen so dumm sind, sich selbst einer ihrer Schlüsselindustrien zu entledigen.

Wenn die 15 größten Schiffe der Welt aus dem Verkehr zieht, hat man soviel Schadstoffe eingespart, wie 750 Millionen Autos produzieren (ca. die Hälfte des Weltbestandes). Da würden also deutlich weniger drunter leiden.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Wieso sinnlos?
Vor 20 Jahren wusste man nicht, was sowas anrichtet.
Ganz früher haben die Leute Broschen und Ketten aus radioaktiven Material getragen, bis man erkannte, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit Strahlung und Krebs gab.
Früher hatte man geraucht, bis man erkannte, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit Krebs gab.
Früher hatte man Asbest verbaut, bis man einen Zusammenhang mit Krebs erkannte.
Die Liste kannst du endlos weiter führen und zeigt, dass es in der Wissenschaft niemals einen Punkt gibt, wo alles bekannt und alles sicher ist. Erkenntnisse ändern sich.
Und heute sind wir eben dabei, zu erkennen, dass Abgase aus fossiler Verbrennung schädlicher sind als früher angenommen.
Ergo musst du Grenzwerte festlegen, die mit der Zeit vermutlich noch viel weiter sinken werden.
Aber anfangen musst du mit einem Grenzwert.

Hmm. so viele Schiffe fahren nicht durch mein Dorf. 
Autos aber schon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Und mit der Einstellung macht man sich halt die letzte Schlüsselindustrie kaputt.

Die anderen Mitbewerber am Markt wird es freuen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2017)

Wenn eine geht kommt eine andere.
Deutschland ist nicht groß genug für eine isolationistische Wirtschaft.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und mit der Einstellung macht man sich halt die letzte Schlüsselindustrie kaputt.



Die erneuerbaren Energien haben jetzt schon mehr Arbeitsplätze geschaffen als es die Kohleindustrie jemals hatte und im Gegensatz zum Tageabau muss man dort auch nicht jeden Job mit horrenden Subventionen versehen.
Technologien kommen und gehen. Entweder passt man sich an und wirtschaftet weiter oder man geht den Weg von Kodak, die am Analogfilm festhielten und untergegangen sind.
Wenn rings herum alle nur noch Elektroautos kaufen wollen, die Deutschen aber nur Verbrennungsmotoren haben, werden sie auf den Autos sitzen bleiben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Technologien kommen und gehen. Entweder passt man sich an und wirtschaftet weiter oder man geht den Weg von Kodak, die am Analogfilm festhielten und untergegangen sind.



Richtig. Technologien kommen und gehen. Und neue (bessere) Technologien setzen sich von alleine durch, wenn sie besser sind.

Dazu bedarf es keiner weltfremden Vorgaben. Als das Auto die Pferdekutsche abgelöst hat, lag das daran, dass das Auto besser war und nicht weil man Quoten für Autos festgelegt hat und Grenzwerte für Pferdemist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn rings herum alle nur noch Elektroautos kaufen wollen, die Deutschen aber nur Verbrennungsmotoren haben, werden sie auf den Autos sitzen bleiben.



Und dann wird sich das E-Auto von ganz alleine durchsetzen, nach dem Marktprinzip Angebot und Nachfrage. Bisher wollen aber nicht alle ringsherum nur noch Elektroautos kaufen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die erneuerbaren Energien haben jetzt schon mehr Arbeitsplätze geschaffen als es die Kohleindustrie jemals hatte und im Gegensatz zum Tageabau muss man dort auch nicht jeden Job mit horrenden Subventionen versehen.
> Technologien kommen und gehen. Entweder passt man sich an und wirtschaftet weiter oder man geht den Weg von Kodak, die am Analogfilm festhielten und untergegangen sind.
> Wenn rings herum alle nur noch Elektroautos kaufen wollen, die Deutschen aber nur Verbrennungsmotoren haben, werden sie auf den Autos sitzen bleiben.



Das stimmt schon, bringt uns aber nix, wenn wir nur für 5% des globalen CO2-Ausstoßes verantwortlich sind.
 Unsere Technologie wird sowieso viel zu teuer, wer soll denn letztendlich die Rechnung bezahlen?


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann wird sich das E-Auto von ganz alleine durchsetzen, nach dem Marktprinzip Angebot und Nachfrage. Bisher wollen aber nicht alle ringsherum nur noch Elektroautos kaufen.



Ich würde gerne jeden Tag Pizza, Pommes und Co essen. Merkst Du etwas?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, bringt uns aber nix, wenn wir nur für 5% des globalen CO2-Ausstoßes verantwortlich sind.
> Unsere Technologie wird sowieso viel zu teuer, wer soll denn letztendlich die Rechnung bezahlen?



Es sind nur 2%. 
Spielt aber keine Rolle, da CO2 Staatsgrenzen einfach nicht beachtet -- Schweinerei. 
Und die Chinesen werden in den kommenden Jahren aufdrehen, was Elektrofahrzeuge angeht und am Ende wirst du dann eine extra Steuer für Verbrennungsmotoren zahlen müssen.
Ob dann noch jemand die fetten deutschen Autos kauft, wenn die doppelt oder dreimal soviel kosten wie normal?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

•  China - Pkw-Bestand bis 2015 | Statistik

Viel Spaß dabei das Litihium für 140-150 Mio. Autos zu finden. 

Und der Strom für die Autos muss auch noch erzeugt werden. Und dann waren noch gar nicht bei der REichweite. Ist ja in so einem "kleinen" Land wie China nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

China hat sich für die deutsche Automobilindustrie als größter Absatzmarkt entwickelt.
Jetzt lass die Chinesen mal sagen, dass 50% der Neuzulassungen Elektrofahrzeuge sein müssen.
Da stehen die deutschen Autobauer dann doof da, denn die haben nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Sagen kann man viel, das ändert nichts an den Vorraussetzungen.

Wenn die Nachfrage wirklich steigt (und nicht irgendwelche selbstgesteckten Ziele), dann können wir ja mal sehen, wie es aussieht.

Und das deutsche Autobauer keine E-Autos haben, ist mal wieder dumpfe Polemik, nicht mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. November 2017)

@Threshold
China hat bereits so ne Quote... Glaub erst mal 8 %, dann 2019 9% aller Fahrzeuge , dann 10 % und so weiter... etc. Und wenn VW Beispielsweise nur 50 E-Autos bauen kann, dann dürfen sie nur 500 normale Verkaufen... das wird dann weh tun. Aber man hat ja den Steuerzahler, der hilft dann schon. Und noch interessanter, die Autos müssen in PRC gebaut werden. Sprich, Deutsche Arbeitsplätze rettet man auch mit dem Dieselverkauf hier nicht.

@Karuzoo
Was haben BMW, Mercedes, Audi, VW denn ausser dem e-Golf im Sortiment? Ganz genau.. gar nichts. Aber wenn man sich mal die Pressemeldungen ansieht dann haben sie bereits seit 2009 diverse Modelle im Sortiment. Ich hoffe nur dass die endlich Gas geben..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dabei das Litihium für 140-150 Mio. Autos zu finden.
> Und der Strom für die Autos muss auch noch erzeugt werden. Und dann waren noch gar nicht bei der REichweite. Ist ja in so einem "kleinen" Land wie China nicht unwichtig.


Vielleicht solltest Du weniger auf alternative Quellen setzen und Stumpfsinn weiterverbreiten, als Dich ordentlich zu informieren.
Ist es so schwer zuerst zu recherchieren und dann zu schreiben? Wir hatten das Thema Lithium und Mengen hier schon durchgekaut.
Wann geht uns das Lithium fur Elektroautos aus? – Was geht?

Wie soll man mit faktenfreien Menschen diskutieren?

Und zum Thema Energie. Was macht es besser, Fahrzeuge mit Ölprodukten zu betreiben, obwohl das vorhandene Öl ziemlich endlich ist?
Wie lange geht das Spiel noch gut und wie sind Alternativen?  Da die Anzahl der hemmungsloses Egoisten stetig steigt, steigt auch der
weltweite Verbrauch enorm an. Das Loch, in das man fällt, wird umso größer.

Könntest Du bitte andere Diskussionen mit Deinen faktenfreien Beiträgen stören und nicht diesen bisher sachlich gehaltenen?
Danke



Kuhprah schrieb:


> .... Und wenn VW Beispielsweise nur 50 E-Autos  bauen kann, dann dürfen sie nur 500 normale Verkaufen....


VW investiert gerade auf breiter Front nur noch in Elektromobilität- Es wird eine eigenen Batteriefertigung hochgezogen.
Die hier veröffentlichen Gedanken sind stimmig und die Planungen sind, wir mir befreundete Exkollegen sagten, weiter als
nach außen dringt. 
Volkswagen will erste Batteriefabrik in Deutschland bauen
Batteriezellen-Fertigung in Deutschland nimmt Fahrt auf - DWN

Ein Beschluss, ab 2030 keiner Verbtrenner mehr zu verkaufen bedarf vermutlich keiner gesetzlichen Vorgaben., es wird
ganz natürlich passieren. Die Grünen sind die letzten, die sinnvolle und langfristige Wirtschaftspolitik betreiben. Das
sehen die verblendeten Populisten nur nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du weniger auf alternative Quellen setzen und Stumpfsinn weiterverbreiten, als Dich ordentlich zu informieren.
> Ist es so schwer zuerst zu recherchieren und dann zu schreiben? Wir hatten das Thema Lithium und Mengen hier schon durchgekaut.



Jede Menge argumentum ad hominem bevor überhaupt was brauchbares kommt. So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wann geht uns das Lithium fur Elektroautos aus? – Was geht?



Ein "Blog" ist natürlich eine sehr glaubwürdige Quelle. Soviel zu deinem eigenen Vorsatz. Der einzige Kommentar unter diesem "Artikel" stellt übrigens die richtige Frage. Ich finde nämlich diesbezüglich auch keine Quelle, die die Aussage des Autors bestätigt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie soll man mit faktenfreien Menschen diskutieren?



Argumentum ad hominem die zweite.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Energie. Was macht es besser, Fahrzeuge mit Ölprodukten zu betreiben, obwohl das vorhandene Öl ziemlich endlich ist?



Ja, wo ist dann das Problem? Spätestens wenn das Öl ausgeht, werden Verbrennungsmotoren von alleine verschwinden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie lange geht das Spiel noch gut und wie sind Alternativen?  Da die Anzahl der hemmungsloses Egoisten stetig steigt, steigt auch der weltweite Verbrauch enorm an. Das Loch, in das man fällt, wird umso größer.



Fünf Euro fürs Phrasenschwein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte andere Diskussionen mit Deinen faktenfreien Beiträgen stören und nicht diesen bisher sachlich gehaltenen? Danke



Argumentum ad hominem die dritte.

Halten wir fest, "glaubwürdige" Quelle und jede Menge argumentum ad hominem. Magst du dir deinen eigenen Rat nicht mal selbst zu Herzen nehmen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein "Blog" ist natürlich eine sehr glaubwürdige Quelle.


Wenn Du nicht zwischen Blog und Blog unterscheiden kanst, tut es mir leid.
Es ist ein Wissenschaftsblog von anerkannten Promovierten.  Zu jedem einzelnen
Autor findet sich der Lebenslauf. Quellen sind belegt. Du disqualifizierst Dich
mit jeder Aussage weiter.

Dieselben allgemein anerkannten Zahlen zu verfügbaren Lithiumquellen sowie
dem Bedarf in Fahrzeugen verlinkte ich bereits. Man kann natürlich die Augen 
verschließen und am Stammtisch bleiben. Wo sind Deine wissenschaftlichen Belege,
dass die Verfügbarkeit von Lithium nicht für die Elektromobilität ausreicht? Zeig
mir eine Quelle dazu, eine einzige, die fundiert recherchiert hat?

Siehe die Zusammenfassung, Seite 1:
_"...__Die  Schlussfolgerung  ist,  dass  selbst  unter  extremen  Annahmen  in  den  nächsten  vier  
__Jahrzehnten nicht mit einer Knappheit der Lithium-Reserven zu rechnen ist. ..."_
http://www.isi.fraunhofer.de/isi-wA...ationen/Lithium_fuer_Zukunftstechnologien.pdf

Könntest Du bitte andere Diskussionen mit Deinen faktenfreien Beiträgen stören 
und nicht diesen bisher sachlich gehaltenen? Danke


----------



## Tengri86 (22. November 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> @Threshold
> China hat bereits so ne Quote... Glaub erst mal 8 %, dann 2019 9% aller Fahrzeuge , dann 10 % und so weiter... etc. Und wenn VW Beispielsweise nur 50 E-Autos bauen kann, dann dürfen sie nur 500 normale Verkaufen... das wird dann weh tun. Aber man hat ja den Steuerzahler, der hilft dann schon. Und noch interessanter, die Autos müssen in PRC gebaut werden. Sprich, Deutsche Arbeitsplätze rettet man auch mit dem Dieselverkauf hier nicht.
> 
> @Karuzoo
> Was haben BMW, Mercedes, Audi, VW denn ausser dem e-Golf im Sortiment? Ganz genau.. gar nichts. Aber wenn man sich mal die Pressemeldungen ansieht dann haben sie bereits seit 2009 diverse Modelle im Sortiment. Ich hoffe nur dass die endlich Gas geben..



Jo für die Autoindustrie bekommen schön hilfe..aber wen es um Pflegenotstand geht..hat man leider kein geld.

Die sollen keine staatliche hilfe bekommen


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jo für die Autoindustrie bekommen schön hilfe..aber wen es um Pflegenotstand geht..hat man leider kein geld.
> 
> Die sollen keine staatliche hilfe bekommen



Ja, wie schon immer gesagt, nur wer produktiv ist, bekommt was.
Das System ist beschissen. 
Und ich finde es sowieso albern, dass die Automobilindustrie Geld in den Arsch geblasen bekommt, die haben in den letzen 10-15 Jahren 100 Milliarden Gewinn gemacht.
Wo ist das Geld hin? Sicher nicht reinvestiert sondern vergammelt auf Konten der Superreichen oder liegt in Paradise Papers fest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich finde es sowieso albern, dass die Automobilindustrie Geld in den Arsch geblasen bekommt, die haben in den letzen 10-15 Jahren 100 Milliarden Gewinn gemacht.
> Wo ist das Geld hin? Sicher nicht reinvestiert sondern vergammelt auf Konten der Superreichen oder liegt in Paradise Papers fest.



_"...Demnach will VW im Untersuchungszeitraum (Fiskaljahr ab Juli 2016) rund  13,2 Milliarden US-Dollar (12,2 Milliarden Euro) in Forschung und  Entwicklung (F&E) stecken...."_
F&E-Ausgaben: VW steckt weiter Milliarden in die Forschung

Nur so als Hinweis


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Ja, und im Artikel steht auch drin, dass die Quote eher bescheiden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Thema Fahrzeugfertigung
> 
> Ich behaupte mal, niemand versteht heute noch die Fahrzeuglogistik in Gänze. Es sind funktionierende Systeme, die so komplex sind, dass sie kaum zu simulieren sind. Es beginnt schon damit, dass, nehme ich mal das Beispiel VW, die Autohersteller keine stimmigen Stücklisten zu ihren Fahrzeugen haben, weil sie gar nicht wissen, was Zulieferer im Einzelben verbauen und so bedeutende Fragen wie das Gewicht eines Bauteil sehr oft unstimmt ist. Es gibt CAD Gewichte, Gewichte der Erstmusterbauteil und Gewichte der Serienbauteile, die merkwürdigerweise schnell mal um 10% differieren.



Das erklärt so einige (Nicht-)Angaben...
Kannst du grob Abschätzen, ob die in der Summe resultierenden Fehler beim Fahrzeuggesamtgewicht innerhalb eines Konzerns oder auch Konzernübergreifend gleich groß sind? (Also ob ich z.B. die vorne und hinten nicht aufgehenden Gewichtsangaben zu *vollkommen willkürliches Beispiel greif* einem Passat 3B mit einem Golf VII, einem Leon 5F und möglicherweise noch einem BMW F21 wenigstens untereinander vergleichen kann? Da liegen schon mal 20% Gewichtsunterschied dazwischen, aber ich habe schon große Zweifel an den 44 kg Unterschied, die Seat zwischen dem Dreitürer und dem 30 cm längeren Kombi angibt...)



> Es gibt nicht ein Band, es gibt so etwas wie eine Fischgräte, einen Hauptweg, das ist in der Regel die Rohkarosserie, aus der langsam durch Nebenfertigungen ein Fahrzeug wird. Module wie der Antrieb, Instrumententafeln, Sitze, Kabelbaum etc. werden zum Teil räumlich an anderer Stelle montiert und beigesteuert. Das heißt, in ein Fahrzeug kommen Bauteile aus ca. zwanzig unterschiedlichen Subfertigungen. Wenn man wirklich völlig individualisierte Fahrzeuge haben wollte, müsste jede Bestellung in jeder Sublieferkette eindeutig zuordbar sein. Es wäre dann nicht ein Sitz mit einer Teilenummer xyz, sondern der Sitz mit angepasstem Stoff, Sitzheizung aber ohne Höhenverstellung für Dich, und der soll dann mit 20 anderen Modulen zeitgleich am Band sein. Das klappt nicht. Darum schnürt man Ausstattungspakete, um die Viefalt massiv zu begrenzen. Damit sind kleine Puffer möglich, und die werden dringend benötigt.



Okay, das es ein großer Aufwand wäre, technisch verknüpfte Module zu ändern, ist logisch. Aber wenn ich an einem Band (/Gräte) einmal eine Austattungslinie mit Motor X und Sitzen A baue und eine zweite Linie mit Motor Y und Sitzen B, müsste es dann nicht möglich sein, ein Fahrzeug mit XB zu fertigen? Also zwei Module von verschiedenen Enden des Autos frei miteinander zu kombinieren?



> Darum haben es neue Hersteller einfacher, weil es keine störenden Randbedigungen gibt.
> 
> Und das war jetzt der Bogen zurück zum Thema, warum so viele neue kleine unbelastete Firmen, wie der Postlaster, aus dem Boden schießen und die Lücken füllen, die Großserienhersteller in ihrer Unflexibilität nicht bedienen können. Darum sehe ich Firmen wie Google, Apple, Samsung Nvidia am Start, die sich unbedarft auf die Entwicklung stürzen und die Themen Elektromobilität und autonomes Fahren sind eng verzahnt.



Unter Investitionsgesichtspunkten könnte das stimmen: Wenn ich sowieso alles neu aufbaue, dann muss ich mich nicht für teure Änderungen rechtfertigen. Auf der anderen Seite haben aber eben gerade die Aktionäre längst mitbekommen, dass Änderungen für die Zukunft nötig sind und fordern diese geradezu ein. Wirtschaftlich haben VW&Co damit zwar weiterhin nur einen kleinen Vorteil (sie können Hallen und Personal von sich selbst übernehmen) gegenüber einer Neugründung, aber sie haben auch definitiv keinen Nachteil. Dafür aber eine ganze Menge Know-How zum Thema Design und Fertigung, dass sich Läden wie z.B. Tesla erst im Laufe vieler Jahre über peinliche Fehlschläge erarbeiten müssen. Umgekehrt ist es bei einem Fahrzeugkonzept dessen Know-How zu 90% in der Zulieferertechnik "Akku" steckt und dass sich binnen kürzester Zeit zu einem (theoretisch) serienreifen Fahrzeug entwickeln lässt, für die jetzigen Startups kein Vorteil, schon länger dabei zu sein. Was die Post in mehreren Jahren auf die Beine gestellt hat, kopiert beispielsweise Mercedes jetzt, wo der Bedarf offensichtlich geworden ist, binnen weniger Monate.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Ökobilanz der Elektrofahrzeuge hängt von der Stromerzeugung ab. Da wir den Kohlestrom mttelfristig massiv reduzieren, passt es.



Was weißt du was der Rest von Deutschland noch nicht weiß? 
Okobilanz von Lithium-Ionen-Batterien: Elektromobilitat | GreenGear.de



> Viel schlimmer ist, dass wir die natürlichen Stromquellen völlig ausgebeutet haben und darum fast ausschließlich auf künstlichen  Strom angewiesen sind![/I]



Nicht mal sogenannter Ökostrom stammt aus biologischem Anbau. Und die EU tut gar nichts gegen diesen Schwindel!

Aber mal im Ernst - es wäre verdammt wünschenswert, wenn diese komischen Zweibeiner, die zwischen dem größen Fusionskraftwerk im Umkreis mehrerer Lichtjahre und einem 6 Trilliarden Tonnen schweren Fissionsreaktor leben, endlich mal auf Energiequellen aus dieser ihrer Umgebung umstellen würden, anstatt AKWs und KKWs zu bauen...




Threshold schrieb:


> Und bei der Schifffahrt kannst du auch den Flugverkehr mit einsetzen. wieso ist Flugbenzin steuerfrei?



Schwer zu vergleichen. Schiffe sind mit die effizientesten Verkehrsmittel die wir haben und aufgrund des nahezu per Definition internationalen Einsatzes und der risiegen Tankkapazitäten hätten nationale Steuern gar keine Lenkungswirkung. Die Auswirkungen auf Klima und Umwelt werden von den Medien ohnehin meist massiv übertrieben: NOx führt zwar auch zur Bildung von bodennahmem Ozon und hat damit einen leichten indirekten Treibhauseffekt, aber der Hauptgrund für die intensive Bekämpfung an Land sind Reizungen der Atemwege und Belastung der oberen Bodenschichten durch sauren Regen. SO2 macht bei letzterem auch gerne mit. Guess what es auf hoher See nicht gibt? Obere Bodenschichten und Atemwege. Umgekehrt sind Schwefelpartikel (auch ausgehend von natürlichem SO2) einer der wenigen potentiell kühlenden Faktoren die am steigen sind. Ein echtes Netto-Problem ist Schweröl aber bislang eher für die Bewohner von Küstenstädten - nicht für die Natur.
Genau umgekehrt sieht es bei Flugzeugen aus: Die belasten ihre unmittelbare Umgebung nur akustisch (da sind Schiffe für die Natur aber weitaus schlimmer), kaum chemisch, setzen aber verglichen mit der Transportleistung enorme Mengen CO2 frei und platzieren ihre restlichen, mangels Katalysatoren auch nicht unbedingt niedrigen, Emissionen zielstrebig da, wo sie maximal schädliche Klimawirkung entfalten können.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die erneuerbaren Energien haben jetzt schon mehr Arbeitsplätze geschaffen als es die Kohleindustrie jemals hatte und im Gegensatz zum Tageabau muss man dort auch nicht jeden Job mit horrenden Subventionen versehen.



Wenn ich an die von Schwarz-Gelb vernichtete Solarindustrie denken und an den drohenden Absturz der Windkraft, dann dürfte die erneuerbaren spätestens bis 2020 mehr Arbeitsplätze verloren haben, als es heute in der Kohle noch gibt...
("jemals" stimmt aber nicht. Die Beschäftigungszahlen der deutsche Kohle Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts werden die erneuerbaren auf lange Sicht nicht schaffen.)




Threshold schrieb:


> China hat sich für die deutsche Automobilindustrie als größter Absatzmarkt entwickelt.
> Jetzt lass die Chinesen mal sagen, dass 50% der Neuzulassungen Elektrofahrzeuge sein müssen.
> Da stehen die deutschen Autobauer dann doof da, denn die haben nichts.



So? Afaik haben VW (meistverkauftes E-Auto in D und auch in Skandinavien weit, weit vorn: E-Golf), BMW (afaik einziger nicht-chinesischer Großserienkompakter neben dem E-Golf) und Mercedes (E-Smart, E-A/B-Klasse und ein komplettes E-Transporter-Line-Up in Vorbereitung) in ihrem Qualitätssegment bislang überhaupt nur PSA als Konkurrent.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du weniger auf alternative Quellen setzen und Stumpfsinn weiterverbreiten, als Dich ordentlich zu informieren.
> Ist es so schwer zuerst zu recherchieren und dann zu schreiben? Wir hatten das Thema Lithium und Mengen hier schon durchgekaut.
> Wann geht uns das Lithium fur Elektroautos aus? – Was geht?



Kleine Anmerkung: Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat das Tote Meer eine deutlich andere Zusammensetzung als Ozean-Meersalz (ist eben kein über Jahrmilliarden gebildetes Produkt globaler Einträge und selektiver Ablagerungen), ist also nicht automatisch eine bessere Ausgangslage für die Lithiumgewinnung als Meerwasser. Und aus letzterem ließe sich nach den gleichen Prinzipien auch jedes andere Metall inklusive Gold und Uran gewinnen, aber es hat seine Gründe dass das niemand macht.
Bis auf weiteres wird Lithium also weiterhin in riesigen Bergbauprojekten unter erheblichen Aufbereinigungsaufwand gewonnen werden und den E-Autos somit auch nach dem Ende von Kohlekraftwerken (in 50 Jahren?) das Bild von Mondlandschaften anhaften.
Reichen tut es aber trotzdem und wir brauchen ohnehin etwas besseres als Li-Io, wenn wir die Meckerer von E-Mobilität überzeugen wollen.



> Wie soll man mit faktenfreien Menschen diskutieren?



Meine Erfahrung der letzten anderthalb Jahrzehnte: Gar nicht.
Es bring nix. Null. Nijente. Gar nichts. Außer eine Plattform für Leute, die ohnehin kein Interesse an einer Diskussion haben und jedem Fakt ausweichen, eine Bühne für ihre Lügen zu bereiten. Postfaktes Fakten gegenüber stellen und mit denjenigen reden, die darauf reinzufallen drohen - Dummheit soll sich nicht vermehren. Aber den Troll zu füttern, der die Märchen in erster Instanz verbreitet, ist eine schlechte Idee. Ignore-Funktion hilft. (Dümmere Exemplare kann man versuchen in ein Gespräch zu verwickeln und sie dann freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass es zum Verständnis von "Diskussionsinteresse" in diesem Forum gehört, dass man Behauptungen entweder belegt oder die Klappe hält. Aber dieses Verfahren habe ich lange genug angewandt, so dass heute meistens nur noch schlauere Exemplare unterwegs sind, die sich eben nicht festnageln lassen  )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du grob Abschätzen ....


Nein, dass ist alles Kaffeesatz. In der Summe passt es in der Regel, weil die einen Bauteile schwerer, andere leichter sind.
Zulieferer verhandeln Materialpreise separat, darum wird versucht, mit den Gewichtsangeaben einzelner Bauteile um
jedes Prozent nach oben zu kommen, dass ist Reingewinn. Gefertigt wird dann an unteren Toleranzen. Es gibt aber genug
Bauteile, die ein Gewichtslimit bekommen, insbesondere im Bereich Fahrwerk und ungeferderte Massen. Liegt man drüber, 
gibt es Strafzahlungen. Bei diesen Bauteilen "schummelt" der Zulieferer gerne mal und gibt weniger an. Es geht so um +/-5%,
dass sind die erlaubten Toleranzen bei der Erstbemusterung der Bauteile. 5% sind bei einem 2t Fahrzeug aber 100kg 

 Und da geht jetzt das nächste Problem los. Mit Ausstattungen verändert sich das Gewicht, z.T. erheblich. Aber was steht
im Fahrzeugschein? Weniger Gewicht ist immer besser für die Abgaswerte, denn im Test werden Fahrzeuge auf dem Prüf-
stand in Schwungmassenklassen eingeteilt. Liegt man an der Grenze, kann 1kg mehr eine höhere Schwungmassenklasse,
die ca. in 100kg abgestuft sind (unter einer Tonne weniger, oberhalb mehr), bedeuten. Darum wird bewußt in Richtung
"leichter" gemogelt und Prüfstandsfahrzeuge bekommen leichte Ausstattungspakete. Auch darum gibt es Pakete, damit
 man idealerweise das leichteste Paket als Fahrzeug mit dem größten Volumen angeben kann, dass wird dann für die
Abgas- und Verbrauchstests genommen. Nimmt man dann die 50kg schwereren Sitze mit Massage Firlefanz und Pupps-
absaugung tauchen die natürlich nicht in den Normmessungen aus. etc.

Das ganze ist ein riesen Fass von der Verwaltung und den Manipulationsmöglichkeiten. Das wird aber, um zum Thema
zurückzukommen, bei Elektrofahrzeugen nicht besser. Denn wie soll z.B. eine Reichweite im Katalog definiert werden?
Anders als das Abgaserhalten bemerkt man es als Fahrer aber direkt. 

Zu den Ökowerten der Elektrofahrzeuge. Natürlich hängt es von der Stromerzeugung ab. Ich z.B. fahre ein 4l Auto 
(Also Verbrauch, nicht Hubraum) und da wird es für Elektrofahrzeuge, so der Strom überwiegend aus Kohle käme,
sehr schwer. Sobald der Windanteil aber weiter gesteigert wird, und Elektrofahrzeuge mit intelligenter Ladung werden
genau das ermöglichen, stehen Elektrofahrzeuge immer besser da. Genau das sagt ja auch Dein Link, von daher weiß
ich nichts neues, sondern gebe nur stehendes Wissen weiter.

Und entschuldige, der "Faktillion" Link war natürlich reine Satire, ..., natürliche Stromquellen sind max. Blitze... 

Und ja, wir benötigen  eine auf genau dieses Thema konzentrierte Politik. Energiepolitik und Elektrofahrzeuge, 
die sinnvoll produziert und anggebunden werden, ist der nächste Billionen Markt. Und womit beschäftigen sich 
die Gartenzwerge? Ob es einen Flühtlingsdeckel oder nicht gibt. Das ist so absurd, so destruktiv und staats-
zerstörend. Das ganze Thema Elektromobilität und im Weiteren Autonomes Fahren ist weniger ein technisches 
Problem als viel mehr ein Gesetzliches. Und an dem Punkt passiert zur Zeit nix, gar nixxx, das ist ein Drama, nur
bremsende Betonköpfe der CSU, getrieben von AfD-Dumpfbacken, die den anthropogenen Klimawandel ablehnen.


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ca. 50% des Stromes kommen aus dem Verbrennen fossiler Stoffe. Soviel dazu.


Und zu jedem Liter Treibstoff den du in dein Auto tankst kommen ca. 1,6kWh Strom, der bei Förderung/Herstellung verbraucht wurde, plus ein weiterer Teil an Treibstoff der beim Transport verbraucht wurde, plus weitere Ressourcen (Öl, Metall usw) die für den Bau und die Instandhaltung der Transportkette (Tank-LKWs, Tank-Schiffe, Pipelines, Raffinerien usw) verbraucht werden. Von den Umweltschäden sprechen wir an der Stelle besser gar nicht erst. ( Liste bedeutender Olunfalle – Wikipedia )


> Eine Batterie (auch wenn man sie wiederverwerten kann) muss erstmal hergestellt werden. Ich hätte gerne mal das Lithium für die ca.  60 Mio. PKWs in Deutschland gesehen, wo das Lithium für ca. 1.2 Mrd. PKWs weltweit herkommt, darüber dürfen wir dann später nachdenken.


Du machst den selben Fehler wie die meisten "E-Mobilität-Gegner", du extrapolierst das Übermorgen anhand der Bedürfnisse von heute. Die 60 Mio PKW in D zb. werden nicht von heute auf morgen auf E-Antriebe umgestellt. Sehen wir also mal davon ab, dass es genug Lithium gibt (Lithium kommt häufiger vor als Zinn oder Blei, die Gewinnung ist eher das "Problem"), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, dass es keinen Fortschritt mehr im Bereich Akku gibt, und am Ende überhaupt alle Akkus mit Lithium gebaut werden müssen.

Ich weiß den Namen gerade nicht, aber es gibt ein Stromspeicher-Konzept, bei dem quasi die Flüssigkeit des Akkus die Energie speichert. Damit wäre es möglich, ein E-Auto wie einen Verbrenner zu tanken. Die entladene Flüssigkeit würde dann an der "Tankstelle" abgepumpt, und gleichzeitig geladene Flüssigkeit getankt werden. Die entladene Flüssigkeit würde dann vor Ort wieder aufgeladen, bevor sie wieder in einen Akku kommt. Das Problem hierbei ist aktuell, dass dieses Akku-Konzept in Relation zum Gewicht noch nicht ausreichend Strom abgeben kann. Daher ist es aktuell noch nicht für den mobilen Einsatz geeignet, aber natürlich zur stationären Speicherung.

Und der viel wichtigere Punkt ist das Konzept der Mobilität an sich. Das eigene Auto, welches zu 97% der Zeit ungenutzt rumsteht, wird es in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft gar nicht mehr geben. Spätestens mit der Einsatzfähigkeit der autonomen Mobilität (welche eine Zukunft ohne eigenes Auto erst mit quasi dem selben Komfort wie heute ermöglichen wird), wird der eigene PKW mit rasender Geschwindigkeit verschwinden. Das bedeutet, dass die Mobilität der Zukunft dann statt zb. 60 Mio Autos, nur noch vielleicht 10-12 Mio Autos in Deutschland brauchen wird. Entsprechend weniger Akkus werden dann benötigt - selbst wenn mit Wechselakkus gearbeitet würde.

Oder, falls die autonome Mobilität wider erwarten etwas länger auf sich warten lassen würde, das Konzept des PKWs an sich verändert sich, hin zu überwiegend Klein- und Kleinstwagen. Mit entsprechender Reichweite reichen diese für ~90% der Fahrten aus, und für die 1-2x im Jahr anstehende längere Fahrt, da leiht man sich eben mal ein größeres Fzg. Dann wären es zwar immer noch ~60 Mio Autos, aber deren Verbrauch wäre deutlich geringer. Geht man rein nach dem Energiegehalt (1 Liter Benzin = ~10kWh), dann verbrauch ein aktuelles E-Auto vom Schlage eines Model S gerade mal umgerechnet 3-4 L Benzin - bei sportlicher Fahrweise, wo ein entsprechender Benziner 10-12 Liter brauchen würde. Als Klein- oder Kleinstwagen wären es nur noch umgerechnet 1-2 Liter Benzin.

Egal wie, die Mobilität der Zukunft wird so oder so deutlich weniger brauchen - außer wir ändern gar nichts, und machen die nächsten 100 Jahre so weiter wie die letzten 100 Jahre.


> Aber ja, rede dir weiter ein, dass das E-Auto der Umwelt helfen wird.


Kein Mobilitäts-Konzept kann der Umwelt helfen, außer zb. es verbrauch verschmutzte Luft, und stößt reine Luft aus. Aber der E-Antrieb wird die Umwelt weniger belasten. Und das schon mit dem aktuellen Strom-Mix. Inkl. der zusätzlichen Belastung bei der Herstellung (also auch inkl. Akku) ist ein E-Auto nach etwa spätestens 40-60.000KM (je nach Bauart) weniger umweltschädlich als ein Verbrenner. Bezieht man die sekundären Belastungen (Förderung/Erzeugung/Transport von Öl/Treibstoff vs Strom, Wartung/Instandhaltung usw) mit ein, ist das E-Auto noch früher weniger umweltbelastend.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja nie abgestritten. Nur sucht man  sich da mit den Autos, den denkbar falschen (aber leichtesten) Gegner  raus.


Vielleicht weil man Konsumenten leichter zum Umdenken bewegen kann als Produzenten.


> Was ist mit der Industrie? Was ist mit der kommerziellen Schifffahrt?


Die ja witzigerweise alle mit Strom arbeiten. Die größten Baugeräte  (hier als Beispiel mal nen Schaufelradbagger, der auch mal 15.000  Tonnen! wiegen kann), Schiffe/Tanker, Schienenfahrzeuge, oder auch  stationäre Industrie-Verbraucher (zb.  Lichtbogenöfen/Schmelz-Reduktionsofen), die alle verbrauchen Strom, bzw.  werden damit angetrieben. Der fossile Treibstoff wird hier lediglich in  den Generator-Motoren/Kraftwerken verbrannt, um damit den Strom zu  erzeugen, den die E-Motoren anschließend verbrauchen. Und natürlich muß auch hier der Verbrauch von fossilen Treibstoffen aufhören.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Wagen sind bereits modern genug.


Sorry,  aber das ist einfach nur Käse. Der Verbrenner war schon nicht modern,  als er vor über 100 Jahren erfunden wurde. Und er ist es heute immer  noch nicht, und wird es auch - egal wie sehr man ihn noch optimiert -  systembedingt niemals werden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als das Auto die Pferdekutsche abgelöst hat, lag das daran, dass das Auto besser war...


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Es war komfortabler, keine Frage. Aber  "besser" definiert sich nicht nur durch den Komfort. Die ganze  Ölindustrie (also alles was am Ende mit Öl betrieben wird) hat in den  letzten 100-150 Jahren mehr zerstört, als die "Pferdeindustrie" in den  tausenden Jahren davor.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann wird sich das E-Auto von ganz alleine  durchsetzen, nach dem Marktprinzip Angebot und Nachfrage.


Das hat aber mit einem besseren Konzept/einer besser Technik überhaupt  nichts zu tun. Angebot und Nachfrage wird durch das (von der Werbung)  suggerierte Verlangen der Kunden geregelt. Das hat überhaupt nichts  damit zu tun, dass der Kunde nur nach dem sinnvollsten/ökologisch  sinnvollsten Produkt verlangt. Die aktuelle Entwicklung der Mobilität  hin zu immer mehr Verbrenner-SUVs zeigt ja, dass genau das Gegenteil der  Fall ist. Ohne Vorgaben/Regelungen entwickelt sich das in eine immer  "falschere" Richtung.

Solche Fehler werden erst dann relativ aus  der Gleichung genommen, wenn zumindest die Umweltbelastung dabei auf ein  Minimum reduziert wird. Wenn der Strom zb. zu 100% aus erneuerbaren  Energien kommt, und Smartphones zu 100% recycelt werden, dann ist es  zumindest nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, wenn die meisten Kunden sich -  völlig unnötig - alle 1-2 Jahre ein neues Modell kaufen. Wenn Fahrzeuge  zu 100% recycelt, und zu 100% mit erneuerbaren Energien angetrieben  werden, dann ist es zumindest deutlich weniger "schlimm", wenn so viele  Fahrer alleine in einem 5-7 sitzigen 2,5to SUV durch die Gegend  schippern.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja, wo ist dann das Problem? Spätestens wenn das  Öl ausgeht, werden Verbrennungsmotoren von alleine verschwinden.


Also  ich bin ja selbst ein "Petrol-Head", und finde E-Autos primär einfach  nur wegen ihres Antriebes, und nicht wegen irgendwelcher ökologischen  Aspekte dem Verbrenner überlegen. Aber dass hier ist die mit großen  Abstand dümmste Aussage, die ich zu dem Thema je gehört habe.

Auch wenn ich (übrigens den Großteil meines Postings) es schon mehrfach gesagt habe, informiere dich einfach mal in welchen Produkten (zb. Medikamenten) überall Bestandteile von Öl enthalten sind. Es einfach nur stumpf zu verbrennen ist dabei bzgl. Sinnhaftigkeit am absoluten Ende der Aufstellung zu finden.


Edit: Achja, was ich eigentlich zeigen wollte:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQ5PC2ip7-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Interessantes "Schienenfahrzeug-Konzept" von vor über 100 Jahren.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2017)

Wie sieht eigentlich eure Lösung für den Flug-Fernverkehr aus?
Innerdeutsch oder Innereuropäisch können wir das ja ganz gut mit der Bahn lösen, aber sonst?
Selbst bei Techniken wie dem Hyperloop bleiben bei Verbindungen wie dem Atlantik noch Probleme und Flugzeuge mit Akkus sind garantiert nicht die Lösung. Alleine weil wir damit in der Geschwindigkeit stark limitiert sind.


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es sind nur 2%.
> Spielt aber keine Rolle, da CO2 Staatsgrenzen einfach nicht beachtet -- Schweinerei.
> Und die Chinesen werden in den kommenden Jahren aufdrehen, was Elektrofahrzeuge angeht und am Ende wirst du dann eine extra Steuer für Verbrennungsmotoren zahlen müssen.
> Ob dann noch jemand die fetten deutschen Autos kauft, wenn die doppelt oder dreimal soviel kosten wie normal?



Ob das nur 2% sind, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Überhaupt worden die Kyoto-Klimaziele nur halbwegs erreicht dadurch,
das im ehem. Osten die meiste Industrie platt gemacht worde,
ohne diesen Kahlschlag, würde es jetzt ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

Great. 15 Minuten Text verschwunden. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist alles Kaffeesatz. In der Summe passt es in der Regel, weil die einen Bauteile schwerer, andere leichter sind.



Thx. Das hilft mir ein Bisschen weiter. In Anbetracht von über 10% Unterschied zwischen zwei gleich großen, den gleichen Markt bedienenden, ähnlich ausgestatten Fahrzeugen mit gleicher technischer Basis und gleichem Motor aus dem gleichem Konzern hatte ich so meine Zweifel, ob die Angaben überhaupt mehr als erwürfelt sind bzw. was für eine 0-Aussagekraft dann Vergleiche zwischen Konzernen hätten.



> Das ganze ist ein riesen Fass von der Verwaltung und den Manipulationsmöglichkeiten. Das wird aber, um zum Thema zurückzukommen, bei Elektrofahrzeugen nicht besser. Denn wie soll z.B. eine Reichweite im Katalog definiert werden?
> Anders als das Abgaserhalten bemerkt man es als Fahrer aber direkt.



Ich würde da genau das gleiche fordern, was ich für Verbrenner seit über 10 Jahren (davor wars kein großes Thema für mich) befürworte: 
- Tests mit fahrenden Autos (automatisierbare Steuerung auf abgesteckten Parcouren kennen wir spätestens bei den 70ern. Es spricht absolut nichts dagegen, Kontrollmessungen auf einem klimatisierten Hallenparcours mit reproduzierbaren Ablauf durchzuführen, anstatt vollkommen Fahrfremde Teststände zu benutzen, die naturgemäß keine gute Berücksichtigung von Eigenmasse und Luftwiderstand ermöglichen)
- Testversion des Fahrzeugs muss genau definiert sein und genau so auch verkauft werden und bei der Veröffentlichung der zahlen genau so angegeben werden. (Wenn das Modell eingestellt werden soll, muss vorher ein neues Muster getestet werden, sonst gibts keine Neuzulassungen)
- Abweichungen vom Testergebnis bei Nachtests mit einem beliebigen neuen Exemplar aus dem freien Verkauf führen zu einklagbaren Schadensersatzansprüchen in schmerzhafter Höhe (z.B. 1% des Neupreises bei 1% Mehrmehrverbrauch nach Abzug der Messtolleranz; Einzelnachweis in gleichgearteten Fällen nicht nötig)
- Hochrechnungen auf abweichende Ausstattungen sind nur in einem gewissen Rahmen möglich (z.B. ±5% bei Gewicht, Cw-Wert und Frontfläche sollten mehr als ausreichend sein um real verkaufte Varianten durch ein durchschnittliches Fahrzeug abzudecken, würde umgekehrt aber Magertestmodelle weit unterhalb des sparsamsten normalen Modells verhindern)

Letztlich geht es nur darum sicherzustellen, dass sich Test- und Verkaufsfahrzeuge und -bedingungen stark ähneln, so dass Optimierungen für Tests auch Vorteile für Endkunden bringen und darum, dass bewusste Verstöße und Täuschungen so drastische Konsquenzen bei einer Entdeckung nach sich ziehen, dass sie erst gar keiner versucht.




> Genau das sagt ja auch Dein Link, von daher weiß
> ich nichts neues, sondern gebe nur stehendes Wissen weiter.



Sorry, der Link war nicht von mir. Da hatte ich eine Zeile zuwenig des von dir zitierten Textes gelöscht 



> Und entschuldige, der "Faktillion" Link war natürlich reine Satire, ..., natürliche Stromquellen sind max. Blitze...



Klar ist der Faktillion Satire. Aber gute. Und die sagt manchmal viel mehr über die reale Situation aus, als normaler Nachrichten  (oder eher "")



> Und ja, wir benötigen  eine auf genau dieses Thema konzentrierte Politik. Energiepolitik und Elektrofahrzeuge,
> die sinnvoll produziert und anggebunden werden, ist der nächste Billionen Markt. Und womit beschäftigen sich
> die Gartenzwerge? Ob es einen Flühtlingsdeckel oder nicht gibt. Das ist so absurd, so destruktiv und staats-
> zerstörend. Das ganze Thema Elektromobilität und im Weiteren Autonomes Fahren ist weniger ein technisches
> ...



Ich hab zwar bekanntermaßene eine abweichende Meinung zu E- und erst recht autonomen Autos und könnte da genauso auf die Grünen kotzen, wie beim Thema digitale Infrastruktur, aber eins stimmt definitiv: Es wird sich viel zu wenig um ein Ende der inakzeptablen heutigen Zustände bemüht.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich weiß den Namen gerade nicht, aber es gibt ein Stromspeicher-Konzept, bei dem quasi die Flüssigkeit des Akkus die Energie speichert. Damit wäre es möglich, ein E-Auto wie einen Verbrenner zu tanken. Die entladene Flüssigkeit würde dann an der "Tankstelle" abgepumpt, und gleichzeitig geladene Flüssigkeit getankt werden. Die entladene Flüssigkeit würde dann vor Ort wieder aufgeladen, bevor sie wieder in einen Akku kommt. Das Problem hierbei ist aktuell, dass dieses Akku-Konzept in Relation zum Gewicht noch nicht ausreichend Strom abgeben kann. Daher ist es aktuell noch nicht für den mobilen Einsatz geeignet, aber natürlich zur stationären Speicherung.



Heißt i.d.R. "Reflow-Akku" und funktioniert nicht "noch", sondern auf lange Sicht nicht, weil es schlicht keine einfach pumpbaren Elektrolyte mit hoher Energiedichte gibt (von "umweltverträglich" will ich gar nicht erst anfangen). Und "hoch" heißt in dem Fall "mindestens Faktor 4 gegenüber dem, was man hat".
Muss es aber auch gar nicht geben, schließlich hat man längst ein System, dass neben einem leicht und umweltfreundlich über die Athmosphäre transportierbaen Reaktionspartner die Substanz mit der höchsten spezifischen Energiedichte überhaupt nutzt. Eine Brennstoffzelle ist nichts weiter, als das stromabgebende Ende einer Luft-Wasserstoff-Batterie. Braucht aber, genauso wie Reflow-Akkus, eine komplett andere Infrastruktur als die, die wir gerade für Batterieautos bauen.



> Oder, falls die autonome Mobilität wider erwarten etwas länger auf sich warten lassen würde, das Konzept des PKWs an sich verändert sich, hin zu überwiegend Klein- und Kleinstwagen. Mit entsprechender Reichweite reichen diese für ~90% der Fahrten aus, und für die 1-2x im Jahr anstehende längere Fahrt, da leiht man sich eben mal ein größeres Fzg. Dann wären es zwar immer noch ~60 Mio Autos, aber deren Verbrauch wäre deutlich geringer. Geht man rein nach dem Energiegehalt (1 Liter Benzin = ~10kWh), dann verbrauch ein aktuelles E-Auto vom Schlage eines Model S gerade mal umgerechnet 3-4 L Benzin - bei sportlicher Fahrweise, wo ein entsprechender Benziner 10-12 Liter brauchen würde. Als Klein- oder Kleinstwagen wären es nur noch umgerechnet 1-2 Liter Benzin.



Yeah. Dank der E-Motoren können wir endlich nach jahrhundertelangem warten die Fahrzeuge bauen, die die Menschen schon immer haben wollten, so dass wir in wenigen Jahren quasi von alleine eine angemessene Verkehrsinfrastruktur haben. Es kommt zwar spät, aber es kommt. Man stelle sich vor, wie weit wir wären, wenn es schon vor 60 Jahren solche Autos gegeben hätte.
http://www.micro-mobility.com/resources/public/lava3/media/dsc01295_beschnitt.jpg



> Kein Mobilitäts-Konzept kann der Umwelt helfen, außer zb. es verbrauch verschmutzte Luft, und stößt reine Luft aus.



Die Feinstaubkonzentration in der Stuttgarter Luft soll stellenweise höher sein, als laut Herstellerangaben in den Abgasen von VW-Dieseln 



> Die ja witzigerweise alle mit Strom arbeiten. Die größten Baugeräte  (hier als Beispiel mal nen Schaufelradbagger, der auch mal 15.000  Tonnen! wiegen kann), Schiffe/Tanker, Schienenfahrzeuge, oder auch  stationäre Industrie-Verbraucher (zb.  Lichtbogenöfen/Schmelz-Reduktionsofen), die alle verbrauchen Strom, bzw.  werden damit angetrieben.



Frachtschiffe und Tanker werden allesamt nicht mit Strom angetrieben. Dieselelektrische Antriebe nimmt man nur da, wo schnelle Richtungsänderungen oder viele verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten nötig sind - Militär, Forschungsschiffe, Kreuzfahrer. Aber alles, was mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit von A nach B fährt hat einen starren Antrieb und selbst Fischerboote arbeiten oft mit einem Zweiganggetriebe. Das sind einfach mehrere Prozent Spriteinsparung gegenüber dieselelektrisch, von den geringen Kosten im Bau ganz abgesehen. Bei Dieseltriebwagen und -Loks gib es ebenfalls eine ganze Reihe mit direktem mechanischer oder hydraulischer Kraftübertragung - wiederum weil das klar effizienter ist, als der Umweg über Strom. Letzteren nutzt man hier nur, wenn die Kraftübertragung auf bewegliche Drehgestelle sonst zu aufwendig wäre. (Z.T. ein Kompromiss zwischen Verbrauch/Reichweite, Herstellerungskosten und Wartungsaufwand der je nach Einsatzstrecke und -geschwindigkeit anders ausfällt). Und auch die großen Kohlebagger nutzen übrigens keinen Strom weil dass die überlegene Antriebsform wäre, sondern weil sie in der Regel in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Kohlekraftwerkes des gleichen Konzerns arbeiten und somit Strom für fast umsonst bekommen können, im Gegensatz zu flüssigen fossilen Treibstoffen. (Die nicht-Rad-Schaufelbagger die in Australien und Nordamerika beliebt sind und öfters in reinen Minen ohne angeschlossenes Kraftwerk betrieben werden, arbeiten deutlich seltener mit Strom)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich eure Lösung für den Flug-Fernverkehr aus?
> Innerdeutsch oder Innereuropäisch können wir das ja ganz gut mit der Bahn lösen, aber sonst?
> Selbst bei Techniken wie dem Hyperloop bleiben bei Verbindungen wie dem Atlantik noch Probleme und Flugzeuge mit Akkus sind garantiert nicht die Lösung. Alleine weil wir damit in der Geschwindigkeit stark limitiert sind.



Überflüssig machen wäre für 90% des Flugverkehrs die einfachste Lösung. Für Flugzeugterroristen äh touristen gibt es interkontinental natürlich keine Alternative. Aber mit den Unsummen, die gesematgesellschaftlich in Fluggeschäftsreisen gebuttert wird, könnte man verdammt ausgefeilte Videokommunikationsform einrichten (was nicht nur Umweltschäden sondern auch viel Zeit sparen würde), wenn man sich endlich mal von Shake-Hands und Bierchentrinken verabschieden würde. Allein der technisch problemlose Ersatz des innereuropäischen, innerasisatischen und innerarmerikanischen Flugverkehrs durch Hochgeschwindigkeitszüge wäre aber schon ein riesen Fortschritt. (Afrika muss man gucken. Da liegen die Zentren weiter verteilt als in Europa und Asien, es fehlt aber der homogene Rechtsraum für den leichten Aufbau durchgehender Linien. Außerdem ist das Reiseaufkommen zumindest im Moment noch so gering, dass die Flugzeugineffizienz pro Kilometer im Vergleich zu dem enormen Bauaufwand eines Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetzes zweimal abgewogen werden muss)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heißt i.d.R. "Reflow-Akku" und funktioniert nicht "noch", sondern auf lange Sicht nicht, weil es schlicht keine einfach pumpbaren Elektrolyte mit hoher Energiedichte gibt (von "umweltverträglich" will ich gar nicht erst anfangen).


Naja es funktioniert scheinbar:
Strom aus dem Tank fur Energiewende: So sieht die grosste Batterie Deutschlands aus

RWE baut es gerade:
Projekt: brine4power

Und jetzt nimm im Vergleich dazu die Kapazität von einer Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge, die intelligent am Netz hängen.
Technisch ist das alles lösbar, politisch passiert, wie gesagt, nichts.
...


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2017)

@ruyven
Ist das dein Ernst? Ich soll Urlaub durch Videos ersetzen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Ist das dein Ernst? Ich soll Urlaub durch Videos ersetzen?


Urlaub in der Holospace. Ich bitte Dich, was ist denn sicherer? Ich schau den ganzen Tag mit miener VR-Brille 3D Videos aus Drohnen, die über sehenswertes fliegen. Das ist doch viel schöner, als selber zu den Pyramiden zu fahren und viel ökologischer.

Die Elektromobilität ist doch nur ein Bausteun von vielen, um den Verbrauch von fossilen Energieträgern massiv zu senken.


----------



## INU.ID (24. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heißt i.d.R. "Reflow-Akku" und funktioniert nicht "noch", sondern auf lange Sicht nicht, weil es schlicht keine einfach pumpbaren Elektrolyte mit hoher Energiedichte gibt (von "umweltverträglich" will ich gar nicht erst anfangen).


Was im Prinzip genau das ist, was ich gesagt habe. Und umweltverträglich ist relativ. Hier ist eigentlich nur die Erzeugung relevant, wenn es bei Kontakt mit Sauerstoff nicht gerade vergast (also schnell in die Umwelt gelangt), da es ja später in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf bleibt. 1 Tropfen Öl reicht um 800-1000 Liter Grundwasser zu verseuchen. Trotzdem fahren heute ca. 1.300.000.000 Autos mit Motor- und Getriebeöl durch die Gegend, und verlieren rund um die Uhr eine beachtliche Menge durch Undichtigkeiten. Undichtigkeiten, die es bei einem Akku so gar nicht gibt.


> Yeah. Dank der E-Motoren können wir endlich...
> http://www.micro-mobility.com/resources/public/lava3/media/dsc01295_beschnitt.jpg


Ich verstehe deinen Sarkasmus, trotzdem denke ich, dass das lange überfällige Umdenken nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist, wie du (verdammter Pessimist) glaubst. Und wenn man es (schleichend versteht sich) mit gesetzlichen Vorgaben "beschleunigen" muß. Ich halte den "Durchschnitts-Konsum-Menschen" auch nicht gerade für (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) besonders intelligent, was seinen Konsum angeht, aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass er am Ende doch bereit ist etwas dazu zu lernen. Wenn die Werbung uns die letzten Jahrzehnte konsequent eingeredet hätte wie cool kleine Autos sind, dann würde wir heute vermutlich alle in Kabinenrollern sitzen. 

Stattdessen wirbt man aber mit sowas:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKmPUam966A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein Wunder wenn die "Konsumzombies" alle durchdrehen.^^


> Die Feinstaubkonzentration in der Stuttgarter Luft soll stellenweise höher sein, als laut Herstellerangaben in den Abgasen von VW-Dieseln


In der Tat, in Peking/Neu Delhi usw. würden vermutlich tatsächlich zahlreiche Motoren (tlw. vermutlich sogar ohne Kat usw) "sauberere" Luft ausstoßen, als sie eingesaugt haben. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


> Allein der technisch problemlose Ersatz des innereuropäischen, innerasisatischen und innerarmerikanischen Flugverkehrs durch Hochgeschwindigkeitszüge wäre aber schon ein riesen Fortschritt.


Ich bin mir noch nicht gänzlich sicher was ich von der Idee halten soll, aber Herr Musk arbeitet "intern" ja schon eine ganze Weile an elektrischen Flugzeugen (für den Nahverkehr bis ~4000 Meilen/Kilometer (?).


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2017)

Ja eben elektronische Flugzeuge werden Zwangsläufig langsam sein. Aus der Luft gegriffen sage ich 400km/h und deutlich kleiner.
Ich glaube die schnellsten Flieger mit Propeller machen grad mal ihre 600 bis 700 und das waren auch schon Jagdflieger. (Alles geschätzt)

Gibt ja immer noch die Möglichkeit von synthetischen Kerosin und klassischen Fliegern. Wird aber nicht billig.
Und genau deswegen sollte man gucken ob man Hyperloop nicht irgendwie hinbekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> RWE baut es gerade:
> Projekt: brine4power



Okay, von einer Solebasierten Lösung wusste ich bislang nichts. Kennt da jemand Details zur Chemie?




Sparanus schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Ist das dein Ernst? Ich soll Urlaub durch Videos ersetzen?



Ich sagte "für Flugzeugtourismus" gibt es erstmal keine Alternative. Da kann man nur reduzieren (einmal alle 2-3 Jahre konzentriert 1-1,5 Monate interkontinental und sonst kontinentale Urlaube sollte akzeptabel sein). Aber Fernurlaube haben nur einen kleinen Teil am gesamten Flugaufkommen. Das meiste sind Geschäfts- und Kurzreisen. Erstere sind weitestgehend überflüssig, letztere erfordern kein Flugzeug.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Was im Prinzip genau das ist, was ich gesagt habe. Und umweltverträglich ist relativ. Hier ist eigentlich nur die Erzeugung relevant, wenn es bei Kontakt mit Sauerstoff nicht gerade vergast (also schnell in die Umwelt gelangt), da es ja später in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf bleibt. 1 Tropfen Öl reicht um 800-1000 Liter Grundwasser zu verseuchen. Trotzdem fahren heute ca. 1.300.000.000 Autos mit Motor- und Getriebeöl durch die Gegend, und verlieren rund um die Uhr eine beachtliche Menge durch Undichtigkeiten. Undichtigkeiten, die es bei einem Akku so gar nicht gibt.



Wenn du einen betankbaren Akku möchtest, hast du ein offenes System - ähnlich heutiger fossiler Brennstoffe. Und da wird immer mal wieder was danebengehen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass schon heute Substanzen in eigentlich dauerhaft geschlossen und vergleichsweise kleinen Systemen wie z.B. Klimakreisläufen in solchen Mengen freigesetzt werden, dass man ganze Stoffklassen verbieten muss. Die riesigen Mengen Material in Batterien müssen entweder nicht in der Lage sein, wegzufließen, oder halbwegs unschädlich.



> Ich halte den "Durchschnitts-Konsum-Menschen" auch nicht gerade für (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) besonders intelligent, was seinen Konsum angeht,



Und immer dran denken: Die Hälfte ist noch blöder als der Durchschnitt.



> Ich bin mir noch nicht gänzlich sicher was ich von der Idee halten soll, aber Herr Musk arbeitet "intern" ja schon eine ganze Weile an elektrischen Flugzeugen (für den Nahverkehr bis ~4000 Meilen/Kilometer (?).



Von Musk wäre mir da nichts bekannt. Das größte Projekt dürfte ein Zubringer mit ein paar Dutzend Sitzplätzen und <2000 km Reichweite sein (k.A. ob << 1000), an dem Airbus arbeiten soll. Aber da sind noch große Hindernisse zu überwinden und Batterien sind gar keine Option. Ein A350 startet bei 155 Tonnen Flugzeuggewicht und 67 Tonnen Passagieren immer noch mit 93 Tonnen Sprit (maximal 125 Tonnen Sprit, dann entsprechend weniger Nutzlast). Eine Verfünf- bis Verzehnfachung des Energieträgergewichts wie beim Wechsel von Verbrenner- auf E-Auto kommt hier also nicht einmal annähernd in Frage, zumal Jettriebwerke im Vergleich zu Hubkolbenmotoren ein verdammt gutes Leistungsgewicht haben, der E-Antriebsstrang hier also kein Gewicht einsparen wird (ggf. wird er sogar schwerer). Wenn ich die Reichweite linear runterbreche blieben vielleicht noch 1500-2000 Kilometer - mit dem vollständigen Fertigungsaufwand eines Langstreckenfliegers, der als Verbenner nonstop bis nach Australien kommt. Zzgl. der Batteriekosten.
Ohne Brennstoffzelle hat E-Verkehrsfliegerei definitiv keine Zukunft. Hier hält man eben nicht alle 200 km an einem Rastplatz. Aber wie gesagt: Für dieses Problem gibts Züge. Wenn man will.

P.S.: Der letzte absolute Flugzeuggeschwindigkeitsrekord mit Propeller lag übrigens schon bei 750 km/h, seitdem wurden nochmal gut 120 km/h draufgelegt - und mit einer stinknormalen russischen Turboprop, keinem Jagdfluzeug. Man kann mit E-Motoren aber auch normale Mantelpropeller antreiben und damit die gleiche Performance erzielen, wie mit einem Turbojet - selbst Überschall wäre bei entsprechender Dimensionierung möglich. Aber es gibt eben keinen Akku, der so etwas längere Zeit versorgen kann. Und Verkehrsflugzeuge mit 400 km/h bringen -wortwörtlich-niemanden weiter. Da wäre selbst nach Asien ein Ausbau der Transsib attraktiver.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, von einer Solebasierten Lösung wusste ich bislang nichts. Kennt da jemand Details zur Chemie?


Ich weiß nicht, wie tief Du im Thema steckst, hier eine umfassende Arbeit. In den Seiten 6-18 wird  das grundlegende Prinzip detailliert erklärt.
https://d-nb.info/110568993X/34



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sagte "für Flugzeugtourismus" gibt es  erstmal keine Alternative. Da kann man nur reduzieren (einmal alle 2-3  Jahre konzentriert 1-1,5 Monate interkontinental und sonst kontinentale  Urlaube sollte akzeptabel sein). Aber Fernurlaube haben nur einen  kleinen Teil am gesamten Flugaufkommen. Das meiste sind Geschäfts- und  Kurzreisen. Erstere sind weitestgehend überflüssig, letztere erfordern  kein Flugzeug.


Das sehe ich genauso, versuch das aber mal umzusetzen. Mit Verboten heißt es sofort, die linksgrünversifften wolllen uns die Lebensfreude rauben. Blieben höhe Flugbenzinpreise. Dann kommt erstens sofort um prekären Ende, dass man ihnen das Fliegen verbieten will und zweitens kommen die arabischen Airlines mit ihrem eigenen billigst Sprit. Es geht also nur über Appelle und Hoffen auf Vernunfr, aber wie soll das in einer Welt funktionieren, in der eine immer größere Anzahl von Menschen den anthropogenen Klimawandel ablehnt. Damit kommen wir zu diesem Punkt:

- Offtopic - 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und immer dran denken: Die Hälfte ist noch blöder als der Durchschnitt.


Es ist nicht zu fassen, ja wie blöd sind denn alle außer mir. (der musste jetzt sein). Meridian und Durchschnitt sind grundlegend andere Dinge. Aber dazu sind mehr als 50% der Bevölkerung zu blöd zum verstehen. Obwohl es in diesem speziellen Fall ziemlich gut hinkommt, weil die Skalar nach oben zwar offen ist, es aber im Gegensatz zum Beispiel zur Vermögenssituation niemand mit einem IQ von über 200 exisistiert. Die Verteilung ist trotzdem keine "Glocke", Der Anteil mit IQ über 100 ist minimal kleiner als der Anteil IQ unter 100. Da die Tests aber so unglaublich ungenau sind, spielt da salles keine Rolle und Deine Aussage beschreibt qualitativ genau das Problem.  Denn dümmer, geht ümmer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2017)

Die meisten Intelligenztests weisen eine recht symmetrische Verteilung auf, da liegen Median und Mittelwert nah beieinander (Meridiane liegen irgendwo in der Landschaft rum. Greenwich ist dafür bekannt. Der musste auch sein ).

btt:
Die Zusammenfassung trifft recht gut mein bisheriges Niveau, auch wenn ich mir nicht die Mühe mache alle Materialien, Bezeichnungen und Einzelwerte zu merken. Zum chemischen Teil trägt sie aber nichts neues bei, insbesondere (Na/KaCl-)Sole findet keine Erwähnung. Sondern Brom, Chrom, Polysulfide und als harmlosestes Medium Schwefelsäure in Kombination mit in höheren Konzentrationen giftigen, wahrscheinlich krebserregendem Vanadium, das laut Wiki wohl (ebenso wie andere beliebte Batterie-Elemente) selten in hohen Konzentrationen vorkommt. Also letztlich ist da eine Chemie beschrieben, die man eben nicht in einer Größenordnungen von 100000den Kubikmetern in nur schwerlich abdichtbare Hohlräume im Untergrund pumpen sollte.
Da hatten wir in den letzten Jahren schon genug große Ölaustritte in auf diese Art geschaffenen Tanks. Und im Gegensatz zu Schwefelsäure hat Öl zumindest keine negativen Auswirkungen auf einen Salzstock als solches.


Edit:
Ey, erst posten und dann dreimal editieren ist unfair. Zu den Flugreisen würde ich ja meine Standardantwort geben: Verbote werden eh nur umgangen, solange hier der Kapitalismus herscht, sollte man sich seiner Methoden bedienen. Also eine angemessene CO2-Steuer auch auf Kerosin und im Gegenzug z.B. die Lohnnebenkosten drastisch senken. Und natürlich sämtliche Subventionen für Flughäfen und Luftsicherung streichen und L!ärmschutzregeln konsequent durchsetzen/die Verursacher entsprechende Entschädigungen zahlen lassen. Das würde das Kosten/Nutzenverhältnis von CO2-intensiver Luftfahrt und Personalintensiver Bahnfahrt so verschieben, dass die Leute von ganz allein das Verkehrsmittel mit den gesamtgesellschaftlich eben niedrigeren Kosten benutzen.


----------



## INU.ID (25. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja es funktioniert scheinbar:
> Strom aus dem Tank fur Energiewende: So sieht die grosste Batterie Deutschlands aus
> 
> RWE baut es gerade:
> Projekt: brine4power



"Redox"-Flow-Batterien, genau das meinte ich. 

 Das erste mal hab ich vor Jahren in einem Bericht davon gehört, zuletzt im Film " DIE 4. REVOLUTION - EnergyAutonomy" oder "POWER TO CHANGE – Die EnergieRebellion" (ka in welchem von beidem). Übrigens zwei durchaus zu empfehlende Filmchen. Die 4. Revolution ist mittlerweile sogar kostenlos zugänglich:

Sammelthread "Das sollte man ...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von Musk wäre mir da nichts bekannt.


Deswegen sagte ich auch "intern". Er hat in der Öffentlichkeit bisher lediglich ein paar mal nebenbei erwähnt, dass er da an ein paar Ideen arbeite. Wie er den Strom für sein E-Flugzeug speichern will weiß ich nicht, auch nicht wie er es antreiben will (klassischer Propeller, elektrische Turbine). Soweit ich seinen Äußerungen entnehmen konnte, ging es um Flüge bis 2000-4000 Meilen (also "Nahverkehr). Und ich vermute, er meinte damit auch keinen elektrischen A380 o.ä.


> Und Verkehrsflugzeuge mit 400 km/h bringen -wortwörtlich-niemanden weiter.


Die  400km/h schafft ja schon sein schnellstes E-Auto, da wird sein  E-Flieger - sofern er kommt - vermutlich schon etwas schneller sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> "Redox"-Flow-Batterien, genau das meinte ich. .


Das sind genau die Lösungen für den Haushalt mit Solaranlage und kleinem Windrad. Anstatt Öltank wird es eben ein Tank für die Batterie, anstatt Heizung gibt es eine Brennstoffzelle. Die Investitionskosten steigen damit gar nicht so gewaltig, man wird aber ziemlich autark. 

Das ganze muss ein Gesamtkonzept werden, in dem die häusliche Produktion, der Fahrzeugspeicher und einer eigene Graoßbatterie im Haus zusammenfunktionieren. Und da funktioniert auch in Mietshäusern und mit Garagendächern. Dazu kommen die ersten Fassadensolaranlagen. Es wird also jeder seinen Platz finden. Es liegt dann nur an der Investitionsbereitschaft und Möglichkeit.


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Lösungen für den Haushalt mit Solaranlage und kleinem Windrad. Anstatt Öltank wird es eben ein Tank für die Batterie, anstatt Heizung gibt es eine Brennstoffzelle. Die Investitionskosten steigen damit gar nicht so gewaltig, man wird aber ziemlich autark.
> 
> Das ganze muss ein Gesamtkonzept werden, in dem die häusliche Produktion, der Fahrzeugspeicher und einer eigene Graoßbatterie im Haus zusammenfunktionieren. Und da funktioniert auch in Mietshäusern und mit Garagendächern. Dazu kommen die ersten Fassadensolaranlagen. Es wird also jeder seinen Platz finden. Es liegt dann nur an der Investitionsbereitschaft und Möglichkeit.



Das ist doch völliger Unsinn, 
nur die Kosten um den Ökostrom vom Norden in den energiehungrigen Süden zu leiten, belaufen sich doch jetzt schon in Milliardenhöhe,
ganz zu schweigen davon, Insellösungen mit einzubinden. 

Wenn du für 1 kWh Strom 3 € zahlen wirst, dann wünsche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch völliger Unsinn,


Nein, ich sehe das wirklich ganz anders. Schau Dir die Alternativen an, was kosten neue Kernkraftwerke?
Alleine der Verhandelte Festpreis von über 10 Cent pro KWh Strom ist lächerlich. Siehe Hinkley Point C. Windstrom ist am 6 Cent zu beziehen, tendenz sinkend
Kernkraftwerk Hinkley Point – Wikipedia

Willst Du Kohlekraftwerke bauen? Sie sind vordergründig billig, aber wie beziffert man die Umweltschäden und die Belastung für Leib und Leben durch Abgase?  Kommen wir zur Brennstoffzelle. Da gibt es Leute, die kaufen Autos mit Brennstoffzellen. Was für ein Humbug, wäre es viel sinnvoller, in Häusern anstatt Gasbrennern Brennstoffzellen zu installieren, die Strom und Wärme produzieren. UNd ob man nun eine Brennstoffzelle für Methan oder eine Vanadium Redox Reaktion nimmt, ändert an den Kosten wenig.

Es wird natürlich teurer, als Öl, was selbstständig aus dem Boden sprudelt oder Kohle, die quasi an der Oberfläche liegt, zu verbrennen. Von diesen Nutzungen müssen wir aber weg und es gibt keine billigeren Alternativen, als EE. Es fehlt der politische Wille, sinnvolle Gesamtkonzepte umzusetzen. Keine nimmt sich das Thema an und die Grünen kommen wieder nicht in die Regierung. Kosten für eine Stromtrasse musst Du auf hundert Jahre umlegen. So alt sind bei uns z.T. Leitungen und Schaltungskästen. Das Zeug hält Ewigkeiten.

Ein Milliardengrab war ist und bleibt die Kernkraft, wenn man alle direkten und indirekten Subventionen zusammen rechnet. Und die Kosten gehen erst noch los, sobald Endlager für 100.000 Jahre bewacht werden müssen.

Elektrofahrzeuge werden wunderbar in ein Gesamtkonzept passen, so es denn mal gestrickt würde


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, ich sehe das wirklich ganz anders. Schau Dir die Alternativen an, was kosten neue Kernkraftwerke?
> Alleine der Verhandelte Festpreis von über 10 Cent pro KWh Strom ist lächerlich. Siehe Hinkley Point C. Windstrom ist am 6 Cent zu beziehen, tendenz sinkend
> Kernkraftwerk Hinkley Point – Wikipedia



Ja, ja, Subventionen. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Subventionen die Atomlobby weltweit schon abkassiert hat, aber ich rechne stark mit mehreren Billionen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ja, Subventionen.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Subventionen die Atomlobby weltweit schon abkassiert hat, aber ich rechne stark mit mehreren Billionen.


Das sind nur die direkten Subventionen. Indirekte, wie z.B. kein Versicherungsschutz bei größeren  Unfällen (Begrenzung auf 1 Milliarde Schadensschumme), Endlagerung und Entsorgung sind noch eine ganz andere Nummer.

1. Atomprogramm (1956 bis 1962): 1,452 Mrd. DM 
2. Atomprogramm (1963 bis 1967): 3,801 Mrd. DM 
3. Atomprogramm (1968 bis 1972): 6,154 Mrd. DM 
4. Atomprogramm (1973 bis 1976): 3,253 Mrd. DM (bis 1974)
http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/07/056/0705682.pdf


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

Danke dir, aber ich rede ja von weltweit bis heute.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber ich rede ja von weltweit bis heute.



Ist mir klar, ich hatte aber nur diese Zahlen und diesen Link in meinem Verzeichnis 
Ich fange doch jetzt nicht an, groß zu recherchieren...


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist mir klar, ich hatte aber nur diese Zahlen und diesen Link in meinem Verzeichnis
> Ich fange doch jetzt nicht an, groß zu recherchieren...



1976 ist aber auch schon eine Weile her. 

Aber so ist das eben. Die Energieindustrie ruht sich aus und kommt nie auf die Idee, mal in die eine oder andere Richtung zu forschen und sich weiter zu entwickeln.
Am Ende wird es wie immer sein -- der Staat wird mit Milliarden Investitionen das Schiff schaukeln müssen.

Wie alt sind eigentlich die ganzen Stromleitungen? Hat da schon mal einer wieder was investiert?
Ich meine nicht in neue Stromtrassen sondern die alten instand zu halten.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2017)

Instandhaltung von Infrastruktur? In Deutschland?
Selbst beim BBC dürft ich heute wieder lesen, dass Deutschland als westliches Land einer solchen Größe auffällig wenig für Infrastruktur ausgibt.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Instandhaltung von Infrastruktur? In Deutschland?
> Selbst beim BBC dürft ich heute wieder lesen, dass Deutschland als westliches Land einer solchen Größe auffällig wenig für Infrastruktur ausgibt.



Gelesen hatte ich bisher noch nichts.
Aber ich habe den Verdacht, dass da gar nichts investiert wird und wenn das Stromnetz kurz vor dem Kollaps ist, weil die Leitungen uralt sind, wird nach dem Staat geschrieen, der doch bis einspringen und bezahlen soll.
Und der Staat lässt sich ja immer gerne über den Tisch ziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich auch "intern". Er hat in der Öffentlichkeit bisher lediglich ein paar mal nebenbei erwähnt, dass er da an ein paar Ideen arbeite. Wie er den Strom für sein E-Flugzeug speichern will weiß ich nicht, auch nicht wie er es antreiben will (klassischer Propeller, elektrische Turbine). Soweit ich seinen Äußerungen entnehmen konnte, ging es um Flüge bis 2000-4000 Meilen (also "Nahverkehr). Und ich vermute, er meinte damit auch keinen elektrischen A380 o.ä.
> 
> Die  400km/h schafft ja schon sein schnellstes E-Auto, da wird sein  E-Flieger - sofern er kommt - vermutlich schon etwas schneller sein.



Ist das nicht genau der Anwendungsbereich, für den er Hyperloop zusammenträumt?
Wäre imho sogar sinnvoller. Und wenn ich das von Hyperloop sage, dann muss die Alternative schon richtig mies aussehen 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch völliger Unsinn,
> nur die Kosten um den Ökostrom vom Norden in den energiehungrigen Süden zu leiten, belaufen sich doch jetzt schon in Milliardenhöhe,



Die Kosten ein Atommüll*nicht*lager anzugucken laufen auch in die Milliarden. Von den Leitungen hat man wenigstens was, nachdem sie gebaut wurden.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für ein Humbug, wäre es viel sinnvoller, in Häusern anstatt Gasbrennern Brennstoffzellen zu installieren, die Strom und Wärme produzieren. UNd ob man nun eine Brennstoffzelle für Methan oder eine Vanadium Redox Reaktion nimmt, ändert an den Kosten wenig.



Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich Methandirektbrennstoffzellen, die robust genug für den Einsatz zur Hausversorgung sind?


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Milliardengrab war ist und bleibt die Kernkraft, wenn man alle direkten und indirekten Subventionen zusammen rechnet. Und die Kosten gehen erst noch los, sobald Endlager für 100.000 Jahre bewacht werden müssen.


Obwohl ich kein direkter Kernkraftgegner bin frage ich mich, wieso man sowas von privaten Unternehmen machen lässt. Wenn der Staat schon die Kosten hat soll
er auch den Gewinn haben bzw mit der Energie keinen Gewinn machen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das nicht genau der Anwendungsbereich, für den er Hyperloop zusammenträumt?


Selbst wenn der Hyperloop kommt, unter dem Atlantik bekommst du so nen Ding erstmal nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich Methandirektbrennstoffzellen, die robust genug für den Einsatz zur Hausversorgung sind?


Ich kenne keine, das letzte Projekt, was ich grob verfolgte war dieses:
Brennstoffzelle produziert Strom aus dem Klargas der Stadtentwasserung

Hatte auch nur Probleme mit den Polymermembranen, finde den Link gerade nicht... 

Das ganze Thea wird mir, wir gesagt, noch viel zu jalbherzig angegangen. Das Toyota
 inzwischen Brennstoffzellenfahrzeuge verkauft, war mir neu, aber es sind Wasser-
stoffbasierte. Deren Funktion ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt, offen ist für mich weiter-
hin eine sinnviolle Speicherung und Verteilung. Im Gegensatz zu Methan oder Strom
müsste ein komplett neues Netz aufgebaut werden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Obwohl ich kein direkter Kernkraftgegner bin  frage ich mich, wieso man sowas von privaten Unternehmen machen lässt.  Wenn der Staat schon die Kosten hat soll
> er auch den Gewinn haben bzw mit der Energie keinen Gewinn machen.


Voran getrieben hat die gesamte Kernkraft in Deutschland nur ein Mensch: FJS,
der als Atomminister seine eigene Atombombe wollte. Das, und nur das, war der
Beweggrund. Meine Meinung.

Finanziell hat es sich nie gelohnt. Es war der Sargnagel für die AEG, die mit ihren
Kernkraftwerken der Reihe Würgassen Milliardenverluste machen. Kohletrom war
immer günstiger, die Abgase aus der Kohle sind natürlich ein viel direkteres Problem
als fiktive mit Endlagerungsszenarien. Einfach mal durchlesen, ein Artikel von 1977
Atomenergie: „Eine chaotische Entwicklung“ - DER SPIEGEL 1/1977

Elektrofahrzeuge werde, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, erst zusammen mit einem
Ausbau der EE ihr volles Potenzial entfalten können.


----------



## INU.ID (26. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das nicht genau der Anwendungsbereich, für den er Hyperloop zusammenträumt? Wäre imho sogar sinnvoller. Und wenn ich das von Hyperloop sage, dann muss die Alternative schon richtig mies aussehen




Ich muß gestehen, mit dem Hyperloop hab ich mich noch nicht zur Gänze beschäftigt. 1500KM lange oberirdische Röhren (oder unterirdische Tunnel) mit Teil-Vakuum, ein Transportmittel auf Luftpolster, oder im Vakuum elektromagnetisch schwebend. Irgendwie sagt mir mein Gefühl, elektrische Flugzeuge sind da deutlich näher in Reichweite.

Ich meine, es gibt ja schon funktionierende Prototypen (Flug- und Fahrzeuge), die ihren kompletten zum Antrieb benötigten Strom aus auf ihnen angebrachten Solarzellen gewinnen. Damit ist es zumindest schon mal möglich, bei einem Transportmittel mit praktischem Nutzen (bzgl. Nutzlast) die Reichweite nennenswert zu verlängern. Die Frage ist jetzt, was können wir noch bzgl. Effektivität der Solarzellen rausholen. Die aktuellen ~20% sind ja rein von der Ausbeute her eigentlich nicht so der "Burner". Wäre es uns möglich diesen Wirkungsgrad noch deutlich zu steigern, würde es gleich in mehreren Bereichen einen enormen Schritt bedeuten.

Selbst wenn damit immer noch kein wirklich praktisches 100%iges Solar-Transportmittel möglich wäre, würde die Reichweitenverlängerung hier schon einen enormen Vorteil bringen. Schon alleine das Aufladen von unter freiem Himmel geparkten Transportmitteln mit nennenswerter Energiemenge würde so viel bringen. Von der Effektivität der klassischen Solaranlagen mal ganz abgesehen.

Ich hab keine Ahnung was da noch rauszuholen ist, wo genau die Physik uns da Grenzen setzt. Aber vielleicht wären die Milliarden in der Solarzellen-Forschung sinnvoller eingesetzt, als in der Forschung am Hyperloop, oder dessen Bau. Und wenn schon Röhren/Tunnel, dann für die klassischen Transportmittel. Von den Kosten mal abgesehen, war ich schon immer der Meinung, Transportmittel gehören unter die Erde. Da stören sie keinen, sind deutlich leichter autonom zu betreiben (kein Lebewesen o.ä. kreuzt die Fahrbahn), und sie verschandeln nicht die Oberfläche. Allerdings hätte sich dann natürlich das Thema Solar-Transportmittel erledigt. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2017)

Das einzige Solartransportmittel, dass ich als funktional akzeptieren würde, ist die PlanetSolar. Aber Yachten haben einen ziemlich kleinen Anteil am Gesamtverkehrsaufkommen und können auch wesentlich einfacher gesegelt werden 
An Land wären mir nur reine Leichtbau-Rekordfahrzeuge bekannt, deren Komfort- und Stabilitätsniveau eher einem Fahrrad entsprechen (die Abmessungen aber einem vollwertigen Auto) und die zugunsten schlechter-aber-vorhandener Fahrleistungen tagsüber auf nenneswerte Akkukapazität verzichten, so dass sie nachts gar nicht fahren können.
Und bemannte Solarflugzeuge, die nicht auf einen vorgeladenene Akku oder zusätzliche Thermik angewiesen sind, gab es meines Wissens nach nur zwei Stück. Gossamer Penguin mit einer maximalen demonstrierten Flugstrecke von 2 km und die Solar Impulse, die aber auch mit langen Sommertagen nicht über einen 24-h-80-km/h Schnitt kommt, also weder als Vorlage für den Interkontinentalverkehr noch für schnelle innerkontinentale Verkehrsmittel taugt.


@Sparanus: Hyperloop kann nicht über den Atlantik, aber das genannte 2000-4000 km Reichweite Batterie-Flugzeug auch nicht. Im Interkontinentalen Personenverkehr bleiben Verbrenner-Flugzeuge vorerst die einzige Option und die einzig realistische Ablöse dürfte mit H2-Brennstoffzellen möglich sein. Die ist aber tatsächlich möglich und technisch gar nicht mal weit weg, fällt nur wieder in die Kategorie "nur sinnvoll, wenn wir Erneuerbare Energie im Überschuss haben". Iirc gingen Pläne vor ein paar Jahren davon aus, das ein H2-getriebenes Flugzeug vom Format einer A380 ungefähr die Passagierkapazität von deren Oberdeck hätte, weil die Wasserstofftanks so viel größer sind. Damit zählen Flugezeuge noch nach Straßenfahrzeugen zu den Verbrauchern fossiler Treibstoffe mit der niedrigsten Ablösepriorität, weil hier sehr viel zusätzlicher Aufwand nötig wird (e.g. eine Verdreifachung des Flugverkehrs/der Flugzeuggröße und damit auch des Primärenergieverbrauchs um die gleiche Gesamttransportkapazität zu erreichen), mit dem man stationär sehr viel mehr CO2 einsparen würde. Am sinnvollsten ist es ohnehin, möglichst viel Flugverkehr einfach durch Bodenverkehr und Digitalisierung zu ersetzen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kosten ein Atommüll*nicht*lager anzugucken laufen auch in die Milliarden.



Die Kosten für ein (noch nicht existierendes) Atommüllendlager haben wir doch sowieso schon an der Backe,
ab darin nun 100 Tonnen mehr Dreck eingelagert wird, ist doch irrelevant.

Hätte man die Atommeiler vlt. 5 Jahre länger laufen lassen,
wäre die Energiewende auch nicht so völlig Plan- und Ziellos in die Wege geleitet worden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann den Atomausstieg der SPD geführten Regierung verstehen, aber Merkels rein raus war peinlich.
Fukushima hat das Gefahren Potential absolut 0 verändert.
Das war reiner Populismus, der arschteuer ist.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Dezember 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fukushima hat das Gefahren Potential absolut 0 verändert.
> Das war reiner Populismus, der arschteuer ist.



Richtig, vlt. sollte man auch mal vom Weg des ewigen Wachstums ( und der undendlichen Gier nach Geld) weggehen.

Um wirklich Ressourcen zu schonen, hilft letztendlich nur eine wirkliche Reduzierung der Erdbevölkerung.

Ein Vorschlag wäre, eine globale Extraprämie für kinderlose Frauen einzuführen
das wird aber Utopie bleiben, weil die Gier die globalen Player anfeuert,
noch mehr zu raffen. 

Und dazu braucht man nun mal immer mehr Wachstum.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und dazu braucht man nun mal immer mehr Wachstum.



Viele Menschen in den Industrieländern wachsen ja -- leider in die Breite.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2017)

Prämie für kinderlose Frauen naja nein. Du müsstest in vielen Gegenden der Welt das dann so machen, dass du die Frauen unfruchtbar machst und ihnen zum Austausch Geld gibst.
Geht nicht.
Und in den Teilen der Welt wo das nicht nötig ist, ist der Rückgang der Geburten eher schlecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Kosten für ein (noch nicht existierendes) Atommüllendlager haben wir doch sowieso schon an der Backe,
> ab darin nun 100 Tonnen mehr Dreck eingelagert wird, ist doch irrelevant.



100 Tonnen? Das reicht gerade mal für eine Kernfüllung, pro Jahr und Kraftwerk wird mit rund 20 Tonnen weiterem Müll gerechnet. Und wenn du die fossilen Kraftwerke ersetzen willst, brauchst du sowieso mehr Kraftwerksleistung als in Deutschland je nuklear aufgebaut wurde geschweige denn noch sicher aktiviert werden könnte.



> Hätte man die Atommeiler vlt. 5 Jahre länger laufen lassen,
> wäre die Energiewende auch nicht so völlig Plan- und Ziellos in die Wege geleitet worden.



Was war denn an der in die Wege Leitung planlos? Es gab ein Konsens zur fließenden Abschaltung der AKWs, es gab Stromsparprogramme und einen systematischen Ausbau der erneuerbaren im ganzen Land. Das dann die folgende Regierung den Ausstieg abgebrochen hat und die deutsche Solarindustrie in den Ruin getrieben hat, während die Landes- und Kommunalpolitiker außerhalb von Norddeutschland alles nur erdenkliche getan haben, um einen gleichmäßigen Ausbau zu verhindern, kannst du den Initatoren schlecht in die Schuhe schieben. Schritt 1 war geplant, als Schritt 2 hätte vorbereitet werden müssen haben sich alle damit beschäftigt, Schritt 1 nach Möglichkeit zu torpedieren.
Und die Wähler haben applaudiert.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag wäre, eine globale Extraprämie für kinderlose Frauen einzuführen
> das wird aber Utopie bleiben, weil die Gier die globalen Player anfeuert,
> noch mehr zu raffen.



Der Trend geht ja eher in Gegenrichtung: Eine Prämie für möglichst viele Kinder, um das Rentenproblem ""zu lösen""  
Müsste man zum Politikersein wirklich so blöd sein, wie sich einige verlogenen Arschlöcher in Führungspositionen präsentieren, hätten die aktuell regierenden keine Chance gegen ein x-beliebigen Forentroll...

Um tatsächlich was gegen Überbevölkerung zu tun braucht es übrigens keine Prämie. Sondern vor allem Bildung, Ausbildung, Gleichberechtigung, Rechtssicherheit und brauchbare Jobs für Frauen und ggf. noch eine halbwegs funktionierende Alterssicherung und natürlich medizinische Versorgung. Auch wenn kulturell Unterschiede gibt, dürfte die durchschnittliche Frau global betrachtet kaum mehr als zwei Kinder haben wollen. Gebären soll schließlich keinen großen Spaß machen und nur für andere zu leben auch nicht - da dürfte es mehr geben, die ganz darauf verzichten würden, als welche, die vier und mehr toll finden. Das Problem ist aber, dass es in geschätzt zwei Dritteln der Welt nicht darum geht, was die Frau will - sondern was der Mann will, von dem sie abhängig ist respektive dem sie hilflos ausgeliefert ist. (Muss nicht mal "Kinder" sein, in vielen Fällen fängt das Problem schon an mit "er will keine Verhütungsmittel" oder "er hat keine Ahnung davon und will auch nicht, dass seine Frau von irgendwas eine Ahnung entwickeln kann")


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass es in geschätzt zwei Dritteln der Welt nicht darum geht, was die Frau will - sondern was der Mann will, von dem sie abhängig ist respektive dem sie hilflos ausgeliefert ist. (Muss nicht mal "Kinder" sein, in vielen Fällen fängt das Problem schon an mit "er will keine Verhütungsmittel" oder "er hat keine Ahnung davon und will auch nicht, dass seine Frau von irgendwas eine Ahnung entwickeln kann")



Und diese Männer wollen nicht, dass die Frauen arbeiten und für sich selbst sorgen können und damit unabhängig sind und ihren Lebenspartner dadurch selbst aussuchen können.
Es geht um Machterhalt und Macht ausüben und das geht nur, wenn die Frau abhängig ist.
Das war ja hier bei uns nicht anders, als die Frau fragen musste, ob sie arbeiten dürfe.
Die Frage ist halt, ob du die Gleichberechtigung auf der gesamten Welt durchsetzen kannst? Ich denke nicht. Zumindest nicht in den nächsten 100 Jahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2017)

Gleichberechtigung ist schon in weiten Teilen der Welt gegeben. Was fehlt ist Chancengleichheit - und die ist zwar auf den letzten 10-20% schwer zu erreichen (siehe Gehaltsstrukturen in Deutschland), aber auf den ersten 10-20% sehr einfach. Schafft man Räume, in denen sich Frauen ein eigenes Leben aufbauen könn(t)en verschwindet ein großer Teil der Abhängigkeit. Gerade in Entwicklungsländern hat eine Frau meist so gut wie gar nichts, dass sie zurücklassen müsste, wenn sie vor ihrem Mann flieht. Aber es fehlt schlichtweg an Orten, an die sie fliehen kann. Diese kann man aber schaffen - sogar von außen als Hilfsorganisation. Genauso wie man in aus unserer Sicht zwar kleinen, aber im Vergleich zum Status Quo umfangreiches Wissen vermitteln kann um damit die Abhängigkeit durch mangelnde Bildung aufzubrechen.

Bis aus solchen Anfängen ein gesamtgesellschaftlicher Umbruch entsteht, bei dem auch aktiv unterdrückende Männer Probleme bekommen, vergehen dann immer noch einige Jahrzehnte (kein Jahrhundert), aber es ist schon ein riesiger Sprung nach vorne. Denn ganz so große Schweine sind die meisten Kerle dann ja doch nicht - nur faul und somit voll und ganz zufrieden mit einer Gesellschaft, die Frauen keine andere Rolle anbietet als die der untergeordneten Arbeitskraft. Aber die Frau aktiv in diese Rolle zu zwingen, wenn andere Optionen existieren, die sie anstreben kann, ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Vor allem eine die den ursprünglichen Gedanken der Faulheit zuwider läuft - jemanden 24/7 an der Flucht aus Sklaverei zu hindern, um sich selbst 4/7 Hausarbeit zu ersparen, ist eine schlechte Bilanz. Das machen nur Sadisten.


Anm.: Wir sollten jetzt schnell den Bogen zu "Frauen brauchen Führerscheine" schlagen


----------



## INU.ID (4. Dezember 2017)

Bzgl. "Entwicklung der Autoindustrie":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_uhYXjs-cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich nicht irre wird er heute offiziell vorgestellt, und soll im Mai dann in den "Handel" kommen. Von Ferrari wird ja vermutlich (2020/2021?) auch noch ein SUV kommen - dann dürften bald alle komplett sein.




Edit:

Ach ja, vielleicht auch noch ganz interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYPAJ9sPUDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Was ich (u.a.) interessant finde, in China wurden letztes Jahr 500.000 Elektroautos verkauft. Unter den 20 meist verkauften Modellen war nur ein ausländischer Hersteller, und zwar Tesla. Soweit, so schlimm (oder traurig, aus deutscher Sicht). Das bedeutet aber auch, selbst wenn Tesla mit 2 Modellen vertreten wäre (X und S), dass es dort noch mindestens 18 andere E-Auto Modelle von chinesischen Herstellern geben muß.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob da noch mal ein nennenswertes Stückchen vom Kuchen an deutsche Autobauer geht. Gerade, wo die "chinesischen Elon Musks" schon vereinzelt hier in D entwickeln lassen. Und wenn die wollen, dann können die auch in China Qualität bzgl. Fertigung liefern. Dazu noch der deutlich günstigere Preis... da können unsere Autobauer nur hoffen, dass es hier noch genug "Markentreue" Käufer gibt, und der Chinamann so schnell nicht nach Europa/Deutschland liefert bzw. extra für uns E-Autos fertigt.

Und Deutschlands größter Akku-Bauer bezieht seine jährlich 100.000.000 Zellen komplett aus Asien. Ich frag mich, wo genau unsere Autobauer sich noch irgendwo an erster Stelle sehen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube zwar selbst nicht dran, aber allmählich werden die Wettbeträge gegen Tesla größer:
US-Investor Chanos prophezeit Tesla die Pleite - Wirtschaft › Automobil - derStandard.de


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar selbst nicht dran, aber allmählich werden die Wettbeträge gegen Tesla größer:
> US-Investor Chanos prophezeit Tesla die Pleite - Wirtschaft › Automobil - derStandard.de



Der gehört wohl zu den Leuten, die auch gegen den Euro wetten und so.


----------



## hazelol (5. Dezember 2017)

elon musk überschätzt sich aktuell enorm. er ist mit tesla alles andere als massenmarkt tauglich, verkauft seine fahrzeuge allerdings schon seit längerem als wäre er es. früher oder später wird ihm das auf die füße fallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar selbst nicht dran, aber allmählich werden die Wettbeträge gegen Tesla größer:
> US-Investor Chanos prophezeit Tesla die Pleite - Wirtschaft › Automobil - derStandard.de



Wenn andere Investoren ihm glauben, wird das eine selbst erfüllende Prohezeiung. Teslas Pfründe sind ein Ladenetz, dass zahlenmäßig bald von geförderten nicht-proprietären Systemen überflügelt wird und eine verdammt gutes Google-Ranking. Wenn die Zuschüsse von weiteren einsteigenden Investoren wegfallen oder gar Kapital abgezogen wird, hat man ganz schnell ein Problem. Denn die anderen Hersteller müssen nur im Bereich "Akkus einkaufen" aufholen, Tesla dagegen Know-How in allen anderen Bereichen aufbauen, wenn sie in einem direkten Konkurrenzkampf bestehen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2017)

Den größten Dienst den Tesla der Welt erwiesen hat ist Elektroautos cool zu machen.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Dezember 2017)

Bjørn hat ein Video veröffentlicht, bei dem ein paar interessante Zahlen genannt werden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dF_c6vEm6w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zukommen:

*"Taxifahrt zum Bustarif"*
Moia und Lohr stellen Elektro-Kleinbusse der Zukunft vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2017)

Der Autor hat keine Ahnung.
Private Fahrgemeinschaften sind gesetzlich auf 4 Personen beschränkt. Also ähm nö.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zukommen:
> 
> *"Taxifahrt zum Bustarif"*



_""Wir sind ab 2018 bereit, international durchzustarten und unser Ziel zu  verwirklichen, *bis 2025 die Städte Europas und der USA um eine Million  Fahrzeuge zu entlasten*", fügt der Manager hinzu. Dass dabei auch Golfs,  Polos oder gar die gefragten Tiguans ersetzt werden, nehmen sie in  Wolfsburg in Kauf. "Wenn wir das nicht machen, dann erledigen das  andere", erklärt VW-Strategiechef Thomas Sedran."_


Wow, was für ein ehrgeiziges Ziel (nicht!). 

Aber schön zu sehen dass es auch an andere Stelle vorwärts geht. Spannend werden solche "Projekte" mMn erst, wenn man gewisse Einheitliche Regelungen geschaffen hat. Also zb. ein Bezahlsystem etabliert, und nicht für jedes solcher Projekte ein separates. Wie auch immer, sofern es nicht gerade einen harten Stillstand bei uns gibt, werden die nächsten Jahre definitiv interessant.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um tatsächlich was gegen Überbevölkerung zu tun braucht es übrigens keine Prämie. Sondern vor allem Bildung, Ausbildung, Gleichberechtigung, Rechtssicherheit und brauchbare Jobs für Frauen und ggf. noch eine halbwegs funktionierende Alterssicherung und natürlich medizinische Versorgung. Auch wenn kulturell Unterschiede gibt, dürfte die durchschnittliche Frau global betrachtet kaum mehr als zwei Kinder haben wollen. Gebären soll schließlich keinen großen Spaß machen und nur für andere zu leben auch nicht - da dürfte es mehr geben, die ganz darauf verzichten würden, als welche, die vier und mehr toll finden. Das Problem ist aber, dass es in geschätzt zwei Dritteln der Welt nicht darum geht, was die Frau will - sondern was der Mann will, von dem sie abhängig ist respektive dem sie hilflos ausgeliefert ist. (Muss nicht mal "Kinder" sein, in vielen Fällen fängt das Problem schon an mit "er will keine Verhütungsmittel" oder "er hat keine Ahnung davon und will auch nicht, dass seine Frau von irgendwas eine Ahnung entwickeln kann")



Damit stimme ich dir zu 100 Prozent zu. 

Die Frage bleibt aber, wer soll denn diese benötigten Finanzmittel auftreiben,
damit überhaupt erst mal "relativ einfache" Lebensbedingungen für alle herrschen können?

Das ganze System ist einfach krank.

Wenn Du dir deine Sneaker von der Marke "xy" für 180 Taler kaufst,
verdienen die Arbeiter in Bangladesch kaum etwas, um ihr Leben finanzieren zu können.

In der gleichen Fabrik, nur eine Etage höher, wird der Billigplunder für KiK und Co. hergestellt. 
Wie sollen denn solche Billiglöhnerstaaten überhaupt erst mal dazu kommen
wirtschaftlich zu funktionieren, wenn schon die marginalen Steuern verschoben werden?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2017)

Kooperation, dass weltweit Mindestlöhne gezahlt werden.
Wir sind nicht an deren Lage schuld, dass sind sie alleine.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Dezember 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kooperation, dass weltweit Mindestlöhne gezahlt werden.
> Wir sind nicht an deren Lage schuld, dass sind sie alleine.



Echt jetzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2018)

Um das Thema mal wieder aufzugreifen passiert hier genau das, was ich schon immer behaupte. Stromkabel liegen überall, man muss nur Ladesäulen errichten. Die Telekom z.B. wird mal eben 12.000 davon errichten (1). Das entspricht ungefähr der Anzahl von Tankstellen (2), ist natürlich schwer vergleichbar, weil der Ladeprozess länger dauert.  Aber es ist nur die Telekom. Meiner meinung nach sollte jede Laterne ausreichen, um eine langsame Ladung zu ermöglichen. Und das reicht, um z.B. beim Einkaufen das Auto zumindest eine Stunde auszuladen.

(1) So will die Deutsche Telekom 12.000 Ladestationen fur Elektroautos zur Verfugung stellen
(2) •  Anzahl der Tankstellen in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statistik


----------



## Sparanus (8. März 2018)

Und wenn die Leute jetzt noch Autos in der Größe nehmen wie sie die brauchen reicht das auch locker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2018)

Die Zahl der benötigten Lademöglichkeiten ändert sich mit der Größe der Autos nicht (nur die Ladeströme), aber wenn DIESES "wenn" erfüllt wäre, hätten wir auch ganz ohne Ladesäulen 50% des Problems "Autoverkehr" gelöst...
Ob der Genfer Autosalon wohl mehr als eine Halle benötigen würde, wenn man ihn auf "Autos" beschränkt und alle Geländewagen, Kleintransporter und andere Fahrzeuge mit über 1,5 Tonnen rausschmeist?


----------



## INU.ID (9. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wenn die Leute jetzt noch Autos in der Größe nehmen wie sie die brauchen reicht das auch locker.


Aktuell geht die Entwicklung ja noch in die genau entgegengesetzte Richtung. Für die Verbreitung/Vorbereitung der Elektromobilität wäre es ja von Vorteil, wenn die "Bewusstwerdung" der Fahrer bzgl. sinnvoller/wirklich benötigter Fahrzeuggrößen schon zu Zeiten des Verbrenners passieren würde/passiert wäre. Dann wäre es nur ein "relativ" kleiner Umstieg. Aber vom großen Verbrenner auf einen kleineren E-Wagen umzusteigen ist da schon schwieriger zu verkaufen.

So gesehen hat der Zirkus aktuell mit dem Diesel auch ein klein wenig Gutes. Die Leute machen sich (vermutlich wieder deutlich weniger als ich vermute/hoffe/glaube^^) zumindest mal etwas Gedanken über Dinge wie Verbrauch und Schadstoffausstoß. Und da die meisten SUVs afaik Diesel sind (bzw. allgemein ein Großteil der Auto-Dinosaurier), kann ich nur hoffen dass es Diesel-Fahrverbote nur so regnen wird. 

Alles über 1,5to und (echte!) 10l/100KM Schritt für Schritt verbieten, und dann (bzgl. Verbrauch) langsam vorarbeiten. Hätte man damit früh genug angefangen, würde es einen (gebrauchten) Volkswagen X1 bzw. XL1 (u.ä) heute für den Preis eines normalen Gebrauchtwagen geben, also eher 10.000€ statt 100.000€ - und ich würde einen fahren. 


PS: Aktuell brütet ja sogar der "Speed Shop Kenya" an einem Elektro-Umbau-Kit für nen (alten) Polo, um dann eine Kleinserie zu starten. 

Speed Shop Kenya - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahl der benötigten Lademöglichkeiten ändert sich mit der Größe der Autos nicht (nur die Ladeströme), aber wenn DIESES "wenn" erfüllt wäre, hätten wir auch ganz ohne Ladesäulen 50% des Problems "Autoverkehr" gelöst...
> Ob der Genfer Autosalon wohl mehr als eine Halle benötigen würde, wenn man ihn auf "Autos" beschränkt und alle Geländefahrzeuge, Kleintransporter und andere Fahrzeuge mit über 1,5 Tonnen rausschmeist?



Wenn ich schaue, was Audi, Benz, VW und Co. dieses Jahr so aufm Markt werfen, habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass es nach Oben keine Grenzen mehr gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahl der benötigten Lademöglichkeiten ändert sich mit der Größe der Autos nicht (nur die Ladeströme), aber wenn DIESES "wenn" erfüllt wäre, hätten wir auch ganz ohne Ladesäulen 50% des Problems "Autoverkehr" gelöst...



Aber nicht global betrachtet,

solange unsere uralten Möhren nach Afrika gekarrt werden, 

um dort unseren Schrott gewinnbringend zu vertickern, damit die

Afrikaner überhaupt erst mal mobil sind,

wird das Problem doch nur verschoben


----------



## RtZk (9. März 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, warum alle immer über Elektroautos reden, meiner Meinung nach sind Brennstoffzellen die bedeutend bessere Technik und zwar in jeglicher Hinsicht. 
Alleine schon der Punkt, dass man sofort den Tank füllen kann und nicht erst einige Stunden den Akku irgendwo aufladen muss, von der Reichweite ganz zu schweigen, genügt um dies zu verstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich schaue, was Audi, Benz, VW und Co. dieses Jahr so aufm Markt werfen, habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass es nach Oben keine Grenzen mehr gibt.



Da brauchst du nicht nur die drei deutschen Hersteller aufzulisten. Ich halte im Moment die Augen offen nach einem potentiellen Nachfolger für meinen bald 20 Jahre alten Passat, aber obwohl ich 10-20% weniger Innernaum anstrebe und das meine jetzige Karosserie für 150% mehr Motor ausgelegt ist, wird es ein echtes Problem, ohne 100 bis 200 kg Mehrgewicht davon zu kommen. Und die Realverbräuche sind trotz geringerem Nutzwert und 20 Jahren technischen Fortschritt (verglichen mit meinem 2-Ventil-Sauger eher 30) im Schnitt auch nur 0,5-1 l niedriger 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber nicht global betrachtet,
> 
> solange unsere uralten Möhren nach Afrika gekarrt werden,
> 
> ...



Jein. Erstmal werden Autos in Drittweltländer zumindest im Moment noch wesentlich besser ausgelastet. Wer einen Q7 z.B. tatsächlich als Siebensitzer nutzen würde (und in Afrika wären das 7 Leute + 7 Stück Vieh ), der hätte verglichen mit vielen Kleinwagen nicht einmal eine schlechtere Ökobilanz (wenn auch keine so gute, wie sie mit steigender Größe eigentlich möglich wäre). Und dann wollen diese Leute so oder so Autos oder fahren bereits ältere und auch wenn die Realverbräuche bei uns trotz aller Sparmaßnahmen nicht sinken, so steigen sie umgekehrt auch kaum. Wenn unsere abgelegten Autos aus den 90ern jetzt durch die aus den 00ern ersetzt würden, wäre das also kein zusätzliches Problem. Verglichen mit typischen Angeboten für Entwicklungsmärkte, die hohe Verbräuche zugunsten niedriger Baukosten dankbar in Kauf nehmen, wäre es vielleicht sogar positiv. Von daher sind Verschrottungsaktionen ökologisch betrachtet einfach nur eine Vernichtung von bereits geleistetem Produktionsaufwand.

Anders sieht es natürlich mit dem Grundgedanken "Individualmobilität als Standard" aus. Auf einer Erde mit 10 Milliarden Menschen ist es ein Luxus, die meisten Strecken mit dem PKW zurückzulegen, den sich die Menschheit schlichtweg nicht leisten kann. Und während wir verzweifelt überlegen, wie wir das 80 Millionen Deutschen klarmachen, versucht die Autoindustrie je 800 Millionen Autos in Afrika, China und Indien zusätzlich auf die Straßen zu stellen 




RtZk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum alle immer über Elektroautos reden, meiner Meinung nach sind Brennstoffzellen die bedeutend bessere Technik und zwar in jeglicher Hinsicht.
> Alleine schon der Punkt, dass man sofort den Tank füllen kann und nicht erst einige Stunden den Akku irgendwo aufladen muss, von der Reichweite ganz zu schweigen, genügt um dies zu verstehen.



Du hast die einzigen beiden Punkte genannt, wo Brennstoffzellen im Vorteil sind. Ansonsten kombinieren sie die mangelhafte Effizienz von Verbrennern mit den Infrastrukturinvestitionen von Batterieautos. Ich halte zwar auch nichts von dem momentanen Akkuhype, aber solange niemand eine brauchbare Direkt-Methan-Brennstoffzelle entwickelt, hat die Technik nur in der Luftfahrt eine Zukunft. (Für dieses "wenn" könnte man sich aber sehr bequem nebenbei vorbereiten und jetzt enorme Fortschritte erzielen, indem man Diesel und Benzin gegen Gasverbrenner ersetzt. Das bringt keine Nullemissionen, aber schonmal 30-50% CO2-Einsparung und zwar sofort, weil die Technik heute für alle Einsatzzwecke geeignet ist und nicht erst in 50 Jahren)


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahl der benötigten Lademöglichkeiten ändert sich mit der Größe der Autos nicht (nur die Ladeströme), aber wenn DIESES "wenn" erfüllt wäre, hätten wir auch ganz ohne Ladesäulen 50% des Problems "Autoverkehr" gelöst...
> Ob der Genfer Autosalon wohl mehr als eine Halle benötigen würde, wenn man ihn auf "Autos" beschränkt und alle Geländewagen, Kleintransporter und andere Fahrzeuge mit über 1,5 Tonnen rausschmeist?



War ja auch bezogen auf die Art der Ladestation 

@inu
Ja so nen Renault Twizy wär so mein Traum für in der Stadt. Aber das Ding kostet zu viel und selbst das könnte ich nicht regelmäßig laden.


----------



## Adi1 (10. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf einer Erde mit 10 Milliarden Menschen



Momentan sind es wohl nur knapp 8 Mrd. Menschen 

Im Jahr 2100, also in 3 Generationen, werden rund 11 Mrd. Zweibeiner diesen Planeten bevölkern,

und darin liegt das größte Problem 

Wir können die Sahara zupflastern mit Solarzellen,

an jeder Küste Windradparks installieren,

die Ressourcenvernichtung geht trotzdem ungebremst weiter 

Nie und nimmer werden wir die Klimaerwärmung auf 2 Grad begrenzen können,

ohne wirklich die Menschenmassen massiv zu verringern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2100, also in 3 Generationen, werden rund 11 Mrd. Zweibeiner diesen Planeten bevölkern,
> 
> und darin liegt das größte Problem


Die Anzahl sagt gar nichts ohne Berücksichtung der Ökologischen Fingerabdrucks. Ohne genaue Gesamtzahlen zu haben
behaupte ich, dass hypothetische aktuelle 11 Milliarden durchschnittliche Afrikaner mit heutigem Lebensstandard erheblich 
weniger Sauerrei verursachen als  eine Milliarde US-Amerikaner.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Anzahl sagt gar nichts ohne Berücksichtung der Ökologischen Fingerabdrucks. Ohne genaue gesamtzahlen zu haben
> behaupte ch, dass aktuell 11 Milliarden durchschnittliche Afrikaner erheblich weniger Sauerrei verursachen als  eine Milliarde
> US-Amerikaner.



Schwer zu sagen. 11 Milliarden Afrikaner würden dafür sorgen, dass sich das Bild Afrikas deutlich ändert.
Der Dschungel wäre weg.
Guck dir heute Indien an. Die haben die Chinesen bald eingeholt. Und dann wollen 11 Milliarden Menschen eben eine warme Wohnung, fließendes Wasser und einen Job haben.
Und der Fleischkonsum steigt leider überall an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Anzahl sagt gar nichts ohne Berücksichtung der Ökologischen Fingerabdrucks. Ohne genaue gesamtzahlen zu haben
> behaupte ch, dass aktuell 11 Milliarden durchschnittliche Afrikaner erheblich weniger Sauerrei verursachen als  eine Milliarde
> US-Amerikaner.



Sagen wir mal so: Deutschland liegt afaik immer noch bei Faktor 3,5, die USA bei knapp 5, aber die Menschheit insgesamt nur bei 1,3. Selbst bei einem weiteren Anstieg der Bevölkerungszahlen um 30% würde also allein eine globale Anwendung der Effizienzvorteile Deutschlands gegenüber den USA (Lebensstandard unterscheidet sich ja nicht sonderlich) ausreichen, um insgesamt um unter 1 zu kommen. Das größte Problem ist eigentlich nicht das Bevölkerungs-, sondern das Lebensstandard-Wachstum. Aber es ist wesentlich einfacher und schon mal ein wertvoller Beitrag, wenn man jemandem schlaflose Nächte, leere Konten und volle Windeln ausredet, als ihn von warmen Wasser, Urlauben und Auto-Mobilen zu entwöhnen.

Die 2 K kann man trotzdem in der Pfeife rauchen, aber das ist ja seit langem klar. Je länger man wartet, desto mehr muss in um so weniger Zeit eingespart werden und das kostet exponentiell mehr Anstrengung. Wenn der Grund für das bisherige nicht-Erreichen fehlende Bereitschaft für so-viel-weniger war, dann wird das mit effektivem Klimaschutz nie was. Bislang bewegt sich die Menschheit ungefähr im Bereich der IPCC Business-as-usual-Szenarien (warum die wohl so heißen?) und die laufen iirc auf +5 K hinaus. (Für 2100 wohlgemerkt. Mittlerweile sollte man mal betonen, dass rund 1/4 der Zeit von Beginn der Klimaschutzüberlegungen bis 2100 vergangen sind und dass dieses plakative Jahr damals nur als beliebige "ferne Zukunft" gewählt wurde. Wenn wir einen Ökokollaps dauerhaft verhindern wollen, müssen wir nicht 2 K bis 2100 einhalten, sondern 1,5 K bis 2525. Was, wenn zukünftige Menschen nicht prinzipiell besser als wir sind, eigentlich 1 K bis 2100 zum Ziel machen würde. Alles andere ist nicht Wissenschaft, sondern Politik.)


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles andere ist nicht Wissenschaft, sondern Politik.)



Nützt aber nichts, wenn du politisch keine Mehrheiten für den notwendigen Wandel in der Klimapolitik bekommst.
Schau dir Trump an. Der wurde halt gewählt und was der vom Klimawandel hält, wissen wir alle.
Merkel ist ja auch nicht besser. Da wird viel geredet, aber nichts passiert.
Trotzdem wird sie ständig wieder gewählt.
Wer also wenn nicht der Wähler selbst, muss sich im Klaren sein, dass das so nicht mehr weiter gehen kann?
Ergo müssen Alternativen her -- und ich meine jetzt nicht die komische Alternative, die den Klimawandel ja genauso leugnet -- die alternative Politik machen.


----------



## RtZk (10. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Anzahl sagt gar nichts ohne Berücksichtung der Ökologischen Fingerabdrucks. Ohne genaue Gesamtzahlen zu haben
> behaupte ich, dass hypothetische aktuelle 11 Milliarden durchschnittliche Afrikaner mit heutigem Lebensstandard erheblich
> weniger Sauerrei verursachen als  eine Milliarde US-Amerikaner.



11 Milliarden Afrikaner würden verhungern, dementsprechend würde sich das Problem, sehr makaber gesagt, von selbst lösen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2018)

Vorher wären noch ne Menge Bäume weg


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> 11 Milliarden Afrikaner würden verhungern, dementsprechend würde sich das Problem, sehr makaber gesagt, von selbst lösen.



Nee,

 wer kann, wird sich auf die Socken machen ins gelobte Land

Früher oder später wird sich Europa einigeln,

weil man nicht bereit ist, einen kleinen Teil seines Gesamtwirtschaftlichen Wohlstands zu teilen


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> weil man nicht bereit ist, einen kleinen Teil seines Gesamtwirtschaftlichen Wohlstands zu teilen



Wir teilen schon unseren gesamten Müll mit der Welt, das muss reichen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir teilen schon unseren gesamten Müll mit der Welt, das muss reichen.



Ja , eben 

Nach mir kommt die Sintflut,

darauf bin ich auch stolz


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2018)

Ein schöner Artikel beim Spiegel:

Volkswagen: Warum VW so viel Geld verdient - SPIEGEL ONLINE



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Image von Volkswagen ist weltweit viel besser, als es hierzulande den Anschein hat." Die negativen Schlagzeilen über VW seien in dieser Intensität nur in Deutschland zu lesen gewesen. Bereits in den anderen EU-Staaten sei der Abgasskandal hingegen längst kein Thema mehr. Selbst in den Niederlanden, wo der Umweltschutz eine wichtige Rolle spiele, sei das Interesse schnell abgeebbt, in den wichtigen Märkten in Asien und Südamerika erst recht.



Also alles wie gehabt. Die Welt dreht sich weiter und nur in Deutschland meint man ohne Not eine Schlüsselindustrie kaputt machen zu müssen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also alles wie gehabt. Die Welt dreht sich weiter



Genau, darum geht es,

der Rubel muss rollen 

Immer mehr Kohle, raffen, raffen und nochmachls mehr raffen


----------



## INU.ID (14. März 2018)

Falls noch nicht erwähnt (und da noch relativ aktuell):

ICCT-Studie - "Electric vehicle life cycle analysis"

Eine Quelle: Elektroautos deutlich klimafreundlicher als Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> Laut der ICCT-Studie hat das Elektroauto spätestens nach drei Jahren den Diesel oder Benziner in seiner Klimabilanz überholt. "Dieser Vorsprung wird sich noch weiter vergrößern, wenn die Batterieproduktion und die Stromquellen grüner werden", sagt der Deutschland-Chef von ICCT, Peter Mock. Seine Organisation war maßgeblich an der Aufdeckung der Abgasmanipulationen von VW beteiligt.



ICCT-Link: Effects of battery manufacturing on electric vehicle life-cycle greenhouse gas emissions | International Council on Clean Transportation

Direkter Download der (12seitigen) Studie als PDF: https://www.theicct.org/sites/defau...-life-cycle-GHG_ICCT-Briefing_09022018_vF.pdf


----------



## Adi1 (15. März 2018)

Leute, die Zeit für klimafreundliche Massnahmen sind längst

vorbei, nach uns die Sintflut

Wir haben nun mal über unsere Verhältnisse gelebt,

dass wird sich rächen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Direkter Download der (12seitigen) Studie als PDF: https://www.theicct.org/sites/defau...-life-cycle-GHG_ICCT-Briefing_09022018_vF.pdf




Man beachte die Datengrundlage des Beispiels (Seite5): Ein Nissan Leaf mit (laut Studie) 107 Meilen Real-Reichweite wird dem europäischen "Durchschnitts"-PKW (also einem mittelgroßen SUV mit 150% Transportkapazität und 500% Reichweite) gegenüber gestellt und erzielt im Rechenbeispiel für Deutschland nach 150.000 km (soweit muss man mit einem reinem Stadtauto erstmal fahren) 28% Vorteil bei den Gesamtemissionen respektive die gleichen Gesamtemissionen wie ein sparsamer Verbrenner (mit ähnlicher Transportkapazität und weiterhin einem vielfachen an Reichweite). Aber nur solange man für das Batterieauto die durchschnittlichen CO2-Emissionen der deutschen Stromproduktion zugrunde legt, also zusätzliche CO2-Emissionen für nicht-Autos verursacht, weil fossile Kraftwerke länger am Netz bleiben und wenn man die zusätzlichen Emissionen ingoriert, die durch die zusätzliche Herstellung für Verkehrsmittel für Fahrten über 107/2 Meilen Entfernung benötigt werden. Ganz zu schweigen von der Umweltbilanz des Ladeinfrastruktur-Aufbaus vs. Investition der gleichen Summe in stationäre Treibhausgaseinsparungen.


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2018)

Tja, jetzt war es dann wohl mal soweit:

Fussgangerin erfasst: Todlicher Unfall mit autonomem Uber-Auto | tagesschau.de

Uber: Frau von selbstfahrendem Uber-Fahrzeug getotet | ZEIT ONLINE

Uber: Erster Todesfall in Arizona durch selbstfahrendes Auto


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2018)

die Umstände werden aber nicht erklärt.
Ist die Frau einfach auf die Straße gelaufen?
Was genau versagte denn am Auto?


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Umstände werden aber nicht erklärt.
> Ist die Frau einfach auf die Straße gelaufen?
> Was genau versagte denn am Auto?



Das zeigt aber mal, dass die Technik noch lange nicht ausgereift ist


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das zeigt aber mal, dass die Technik noch lange nicht ausgereift ist



Ist sie auch nicht. Und wenn du alle Autos miteinander vernetzt, darf es sowas wie "oops, gerade kein Netz" nicht geben und das ist bei unserer Infrastruktur nun mal häufiger der Fall.
Man bedenke, was da für Informationen übertragen werden müssen.


----------



## aloha84 (20. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das zeigt aber mal, dass die Technik noch lange nicht ausgereift ist



Laut dem Polizeichef hat sie an einer dunklen Stelle die Straße über einen Zebrastreifen überquert.
ER geht davon aus, dass auch wenn der Mensch, der hinter dem Steuer saß, selber gefahren wäre, den Unfall NICHT hätte verhindern können.



> Nach einer ersten Sichtung der Videoaufnahmen äußert die Polizei Zweifel an der Schuld des Fahrdienstes. Die getötete Frau sei aus dem Schatten heraus auf die Fahrbahn getreten, sagte die Polizeichefin von Tempe, Sylvia Moir, der Zeitung „San Francisco Chronicle“.
> 
> Die Bilder zeigten, dass ein Zusammenstoß „in jedem Modus“, also egal ob autonom oder vom Menschen gelenkt, nur schwierig zu vermeiden gewesen sei. „Ich gehe vorläufig davon aus, dass es so scheint, dass Uber wahrscheinlich keine Schuld an diesem Unfall trägt“, so die Polizeichefin.


Quelle: Arizona: Selbstfahrendes Uber-Auto totet Fussgangerin!  -
	News Ausland -
	Bild.de


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2018)

Das ist doch Wurst jetzt,

im größten Großstadtgewusel, kommen die Karren nicht klar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt war es dann wohl mal soweit:
> 
> Fussgangerin erfasst: Todlicher Unfall mit autonomem Uber-Auto | tagesschau.de
> 
> ...



Leider wird das nicht das Ende für nicht-so-ganz-autonome Autos sein 
Und für elektrische Autos schon mal gar nicht 




aloha84 schrieb:


> Laut dem Polizeichef hat sie an einer dunklen Stelle die Straße über einen Zebrastreifen überquert.
> ER geht davon aus, dass auch wenn der Mensch, der hinter dem Steuer saß, selber gefahren wäre, den Unfall NICHT hätte verhindern können.



Es mag Menschen geben, die dazu unfähig sind, ihr Fahrverhalten den Bedingungen anzupassen, aber für gewöhnlich wird denen spätestens nach so einem Unfall die Fahrerlaubnis langfristig entzogen. Und "ich sehe eine Frau am Straßenrand nicht rechtzeitig" ist KEINE angepasste Geschwindigkeit. Zumal der Unfall den Zeitpunkt der Berichterstattung nach nicht nachts geschehen sein dürfte (und diese Straße selbst dann über gute Laternenausleuchtung verfügt, wenn man die späteren Bilder von der Polizeiuntersuchung betrachtet). Wie bitte schön kann da eine Fußgängerin samt Fahrrad auf grader, ebener Straße "unsichtbar" sein? So unsichtbar, dass es nicht einmal mehr für einen Ausweichversuch reicht (der bei der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit weitaus weniger Strecke als eine Vollbremsung erfordert hätte).


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ER geht davon aus, dass auch wenn der Mensch, der hinter dem Steuer saß, selber gefahren wäre, den Unfall NICHT hätte verhindern können.


Also in einem Bericht von NTV hieß es die Tage, dass die Fahrt nicht ohne menschlichen (Bei-) Fahrer stattgefunden, und dieser (warum auch immer) nicht eingegriffen hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es mag Menschen geben, die dazu unfähig sind, ihr Fahrverhalten den Bedingungen anzupassen, aber für gewöhnlich wird denen spätestens nach so einem Unfall die Fahrerlaubnis langfristig entzogen.


In deinen Träumen vielleicht. Und in meinen Träumen bekommen ca. 15-20% erst gar keinen Führerschein.

Die Realität sieht allerdings anders aus. Man brauch sich nur anzuschauen wie (und in manchen Teilen der Erde leider völlig normal) "gestört" sich ein Teil der Autofahrer im Verkehr verhält. Selbst bei uns in D passieren nicht nur viel zu viele Unfälle durch Fehlverhalten (und ich meine nicht nur das vom Verursacher), die Konsequenzen anschließend sind quasi nicht existent. Und am schlimmsten sind die Fahrer, die zb. an einer unmöglichen Stelle  bzw. in einem unmöglichen Moment jemanden überholen, dadurch einen  (häufig sogar tödlichen) Unfall verursachen, im Rückspiegel ein  regelrechtes Chaos hinterlassen, selbst aber nicht direkt Teil dessen  sind, und deswegen ganz normal nach Hause fahren (bzw. abhauen).

"Für gewöhnlich wird denen nach so einem Unfall die Fahrerlaubnis langfristig entzogen" - Ganz sicher nicht. Und langfristig schon gar nicht. In dem einen oder anderen Land (= Ausnahme) vielleicht, aber in den meisten Ländern definitiv nicht. Weltweit sitzen Millionen Menschen am Steuer eines Fahrzeuges (egal ob Auto, Bus, LKW usw), die normalerweise/mMn nicht mal als Fußgänger am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen sollten.


Die weltweit ca. 1.500.000 Verkehrstote jedes Jahr kommen ja nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2018)

Tod mit autonomem Auto: Uber-Fahrerin schaute vor Unfall nach unten |
    heise online
Hier mal das Video bis Millisekunden vor dem Aufprall.
Ich denke optisch ist die Sache klar, da wäre jeder Mensch auch reingerast. Aber hat ein Auto nicht noch andere Technik an Bord die nicht auf optische Sicht angewiesen ist?


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2018)

Der Volvo selbst hat schon ein Radar Precrash-System was dazu in der Lage sein soll einen solchen Unfall zu verhindern.
Nur sind dessen Systeme im Zweifelsfall zugunsten der Uber-Logik deaktiviert gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Also in einem Bericht von NTV hieß es die Tage, dass die Fahrt nicht ohne menschlichen (Bei-) Fahrer stattgefunden, und dieser (warum auch immer) nicht eingegriffen hat.
> 
> 
> In deinen Träumen vielleicht. Und in meinen Träumen bekommen ca. 15-20% erst gar keinen Führerschein.
> ...



"Weltweit" kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich sprach von Deutschland. Und vor allem von Leuten, die einen tödlichen Unfall verursacht haben. Das denen der Führerschein gelassen wird, wäre mir nicht einmal anekdotenhaft bekannt und selbst die Fälle erfolgreicher Fahrerflucht sind meines Wissens nach ziemlich wenige. Wer so blöd fährt, wie dieses Auto (das nicht entkommen ist), der gibt in Deutschland den Lappen ab und kriegt ihn frühestens nach einigen Monaten und MPU wieder. Ich bin gespannt, ob die Uber-KI einen Idiotentest bestehen kann, aber bis dahin dürfte sie formell kein Auto mehr fahren - und das gilt für alle ihre Kopien.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Tod mit autonomem Auto: Uber-Fahrerin schaute vor Unfall nach unten |
> heise online
> Hier mal das Video bis Millisekunden vor dem Aufprall.
> Ich denke optisch ist die Sache klar, da wäre jeder Mensch auch reingerast. Aber hat ein Auto nicht noch andere Technik an Bord die nicht auf optische Sicht angewiesen ist?



Vorsicht! Optisch ist an der Sache nur eins klar: Die Aufnahmequalität ist hundsmiserabel.

Wie schon erwähnt zeigen sämtliche Pressefotos eine gute Laternenausleuchtung an der Stelle (bei meiner Einschätzung der Tageszeit lag ich falsch), so soll es da bei Nacht aussehen, wenn man eine an die Lichtbedingungen angepasste Kamera nimmt. Das hochgeladene Unfallvideo dagegen ist viel zu dunkel, wie man schon allein an der scheibaren Reichweite des Scheinwerferkegels (keine 30 m, ich schätze kaum mehr als 20) und der zwar gut sichtbaren Straßenlaternen selbst, aber deren kaum sichtbarer Lichtkegel erkennen kann.
Sollte die Kamera, von der das Video stammt, teil des autonomene Steuerungssystems sein, wäre Uber imho wegen Totschlags dran. Die ist für Nachtfahrten schlichtweg komplett ungeeignet. (Und ein Steuerungssystem, dass die mangelnde Reichweite dieses Sensors unter den herrschenden Bedingungen nicht registriert ist für den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr ungeeignet.)
Dennoch kann man selbst auf den Aufnahmen ein helles Aufblitzen am linken Fahrbahnrand ungefähr an dem Ort und zu dem Zeitpunkt erkennen, als die Frau mit ihren weißen Turnschuhen auf die Fahrbahn getreten sein muss. Ein menschlicher Fahrer hätte unter gleichen Bedingungen den Menschen samt Fahrrad problemlos gesehen. Leider gab es aber keinen Fahrer, sondern nur eine Überwacherin und im Überwachen sind Menschen einfach nur eins: Richtig, richtig schlecht. Deswegen ist die Frau jetzt tot und deswegen würde ich an die Bediener von Level 3 und 4 Fahrzeugen auch ähnliche Anforderungen stellen, wie an die Stellwarte von Atomkraftwerken.
Was ein menschlicher Fahrer übrigens auch hinbekommen hätte, selbst wenn er wegen seiner Konzentration z.B. auf das "intuitive" Tesla-Bedienkonzept die Frau erst dann im Augenwinkel bemerkt hätte, als sie 40 m vor ihm im Scheinwerferkegel auftaucht: Eine Vollbremsung die tödliche Verletzungen verhindert hätte oder ein Ausweichmanöver auf Fußweg respektive Gegenfahrbahn.


Randbemerkung: Hat eigentlich jemand etwas zum Zustand des Opfers vor dem Unfall gehört? Das sie das Auto nicht gehört hat, ist ja bei vielen Straßenverkehrzombies heute keine Überraschung. Aber wie kann man in den Scheinwerferkegel eines nahenden Autos laufen?


----------



## Lotto (23. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tod mit autonomem Auto: Uber-Fahrerin schaute vor Unfall nach unten |
> heise online
> Hier mal das Video bis Millisekunden vor dem Aufprall.
> Ich denke optisch ist die Sache klar, da wäre jeder Mensch auch reingerast. Aber hat ein Auto nicht noch andere Technik an Bord die nicht auf optische Sicht angewiesen ist?



Also hier gibt es zweimal Totalversagen.

Als erstes hat die Technik katastrophal versagt. Lidar und Radar hätten die Fußgängerin/Radfahrerin sehen müssen. Die Szene ist trivial, da die Straße breit ausgebaut ist, kaum befahren war zu dem Zeitpunkt und es somit für die Sensoren freie Sicht gab. Wenn ein System diese Szene nicht auflösen kann, kann es gar nichts, und gehört sicher nicht auf die Straße (auch nicht in einem Test). Nochmal: die Szene ist so schokierend trivial das man hier nur von einem absoluten Totalversagen der Technik sprechen kann.
Fallen Sensoren aus so würde es das System merken und das Auto müsste sofort stehen bleiben. Das kann hier also nicht der Fall gewesen sein. Ich tippe also hier auf einen schweren Bug in dem Softwareteil welcher die Sensordaten bewertet (den Uber selber entwickelt).

Das zweite Totalversagen liegt beim "Backup-System", also in dem Fall die Fahrerin. Das Video was verlinkt wurde ist von einer Dashcam aufgenommen was die Lichtverhältnisse vor Ort verfälscht wiedergibt. Sie ist viel dunkler als es real der Fall war. Diese Dashcamaufnahmen wird das technische System übrigens nie und nimmer verwenden, da wird eine Kamera verbaut sein die wesentlich besser ist.
Wie auch immer es gibt im Netz schon diverse Videos und Fotos von der Straße und dort erkennt man das diese sehr gut beleuchtet ist (so wie man es gewohnt ist). Zudem ist das menschliche Auge bei Dunkelheit um Welten besser als jede Kamera (Infrarot mal ausgenommen  ). Die Fahrerin hätte also ohne Probleme normal(!) bremsen, auf jeden Fall aber eine Vollbremsung oder ein Ausweichmanöver fahren können.
Das tat sie nicht, weil sie auf ihr Smartphone geglotzt hat, sich 100%ig in einer Testphase(!) auf das System verlassen hat. Trotzdem sehe ich hier die Verantwortung bei Uber! Diese hätten ihre Fahrer wirklich aufdringlich der Verantwortung klar machen müssen. Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht passiert. Statt dessen wurde wahrscheinlich der grenzenlose Optimismus gestreut der auch von den Medien immer wieder beflügelt wird, dass wir ja bald alle elektrisch autonom fahren und das ja alles schon fast fertig sei...davon sind wir noch sehr weit entfernt!
Die Bedingungen dort sind ideal. Kein Regen, kein Schnee, etc. Selbst wenn die Autos in Kalifornien tatsächlich irgendwann mal ausgezeichnet fahren werden, so würde das hier bei uns noch lange nicht der Fall sein.

Last but not least hoffe ich doch sehr, dass Uber da ordentlich verklagt wird. Bin bei weitem kein Gegner autonomen Fahrens, aber das System sollte schon einen gewissen Stand erreicht haben bevor es im Straßenverkehr getestet wird, und dann bitte mit qualifizierten(!) Testfahrernin einem qualifizierten Testprozess (z.B. Testdauer höchstens  2 Stunden pro Tag pro Fahrer, weil danach der Fahrer an Konzentration verliert und /oder sich zu sehr aufs System verlässt, etc.).


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2018)

> VW-Chef Müller verteidigte seine Vergütung. Es gebe zwei Gründe für ein  hohes Gehalt: Die Relevanz des Unternehmens für die Volkswirtschaft  sowie das Risiko, das man als Konzernchef trage, sagte er dem  Nachrichtenmagazin "Der Spiegel". "Als solcher steht man immer mit einem  Fuß im Gefängnis."
> 
> Vergutung der Dax-Chefs auf Rekordniveau: Kritik wegen mangelnder "Sensibilitat" | WEB.DE



Was soll man zu so einer Aussage noch sagen...


----------



## Lotto (24. März 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll man zu so einer Aussage noch sagen...



Naja die VAG-Kunden sehen das anscheind nicht so eng, wenn es mal wieder ein Rekordjahr war.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2018)

Die Boni sind abhängig vom Unternehmensgewinn und der war halt wieder enorm. Also sind die Zahlen aus ökonomischer Sicht, und was Anderes zählt da nicht, absolut nachvollziehbar.
@Uber Unfall:
Der Lidar-Hersteller hat jetzt offiziell verlauten lassen dass die Sensoren natürlich auch Nachts alles sehen können und die Schuld zu 100% Uber zugeschoben.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanoh...lf-driving-ubers-failure-to-avoid-pedestrian/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll man zu so einer Aussage noch sagen...



"Es lebe der Kapitalismus"?
Innerhalb des Systems ist die Prämie nun wirklich mehr als verdient: VW bescheißt vorne und hinten, anstatt Strafen zu zahlen, scheffelt man Milliarden, der Vertrauensbruch mit den Kunden mündet gerade in einen riesigen Bonusmarkt und obwohl man seit zwei Jahrzehnten quasi ausschließlich in zukunftsuntaugliche Technik investiert hat, geht es der Aktie blendend. Das war also eine 1A Leistung von jemandem, dessen Auftrag "maximalen Gewinn rausholen" lautet und der das in diesem Fall "aus weniger als nichts" gemacht hat. Zu kritisieren wäre da eher der Vorstand, der die Richtung der Firmenentwicklung vorgibt. Gruß an die Niedersächsischen Wähler...


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2018)

Die Frage ist auch, was der Aufsichtsrat da so macht.
Aber wenn man schaut, wer da im Aufsichtsrat hockt, ist es kein Wunder, dass man dem Vorstand da freie Hand lässt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2018)

Der Kunde weiß es halt offensichtlich besser, als die ideologiegesteuerte Politik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Kunde weiß es halt offensichtlich besser, als die ideologiegesteuerte Politik.


Würde der ideologieverblendete Kunde überhaupt die idee zulassen, ein Elektrofahrzeug einmal testzufahren und sich über Wartungskosten informieren, würden die Verkaufszahlen abrupt steigen. Verblendete Menschen testen aber nicht,


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2018)

Das mit den Wartungskosten konnte auch hier im Thread noch nie jemand brauchbar belegen.
Bei mir stehen z.B. als nächste Reparaturen Querlenker und Achsgummis an. Das braucht ein E-Auto genau so, Querlenker dank des Gewichtes sogar eher mehr als Verbrenner.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2018)

Bin den Tesla schonmal probegefahren. Ich könnte mit normaler Fahrweise nicht mal von mir bis zu meinen Eltern kommen. Und dann ist die Frage mit dem Tanken (bzw. Laden) auch noch nicht geklärt. Danke, da bleib ich bei meinem Diesel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das mit den Wartungskosten konnte auch hier im Thread noch nie jemand brauchbar belegen.
> Bei mir stehen z.B. als nächste Reparaturen Querlenker und Achsgummis an. Das braucht ein E-Auto genau so, Querlenker dank des Gewichtes sogar eher mehr als Verbrenner.



/sign.
Es gibt zwar ein paar Punkte (Öl, Ölfilter, Zündkerzen), aber verglichen mit Fahrwerk, Bremsen, etc. sind allenfalls mangelahfter Korrosionsschutz an der Abgasanlage und mangelnde Zugänglichkeit des Zahnriemens ein Kostenfaktor. Beides Punkte, die Hersteller mit einem Interesse an niedrigen Wartungskosten eliminieren könnten - nur gibts solche Hersteller nicht. Und die Hersteller, die es gibt, werden sich durch Eliminierung von einem potentiellen Kostenpunkt nicht davon abhalten lassen, an anderen Stellen was kaputt zu sparen. Viel Potential bietet schon mal der Akku, der nach ebenfalls 5-20 Jahren vermutlich bei keinem aktuellen Battrieauto mehr als 200, geschweige denn 300 km Realreichweite mehr wird bieten können. Bin gespannt, ob freie Werkstätten den ebenfalls für dreistellige Summen inkl. Teile austauschen, wie bei den genannten "teuren" Reparaturen...

(E-LKW und E-Busse im Liefer- und Linienverkehr mit viel Bremsvorgängen und hoher Jahreslaufleistung sollten tatsächlich einen Wartungsvorteil haben, weil mit Ausnahme des in diesen Gewichtsklassen ohnehin ähnlich belasteten Fahrwerks kaum streckenabhängiger Verschleiß zu erwarten ist und insbesondere die Bremsen entlastet werden.)


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bin den Tesla schonmal probegefahren. Ich könnte mit normaler Fahrweise nicht mal von mir bis zu meinen Eltern kommen. Und dann ist die Frage mit dem Tanken (bzw. Laden) auch noch nicht geklärt. Danke, da bleib ich bei meinem Diesel.


Man sollte sich einfach mal vom Gedanken verabschieden Mittel und Langstrecken mit dem Auto zurückzulegen. 
Um für unseren 3 Personen Haushalt zu sprechen würde ein Renault Twizy fast schon reichen, wenn wir hier laden könnten.
Problem: Die Eigentümergemeinschaft will das nicht, obwohl wir den Platz dafür haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man sollte sich einfach mal vom Gedanken verabschieden Mittel und Langstrecken mit dem Auto zurückzulegen.



Da verabschiede ich mich doch lieber vom Gedanken mir in absehbarer Zeit ein E-Auto zuzulegen.

Ich habe mir mein Auto insbesondere auch deshalb gekauft, um nicht immer auf die Bahn angewiesen zu sein. Wozu also ein E-Auto kaufen, dass ich für die Stadt nicht brauche (da nutze ich ÖVPN) und das für größere Strecken untauglich ist?


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man sollte sich einfach mal vom Gedanken verabschieden Mittel und Langstrecken mit dem Auto zurückzulegen.
> Um für unseren 3 Personen Haushalt zu sprechen würde ein Renault Twizy fast schon reichen, wenn wir hier laden könnten.
> Problem: Die Eigentümergemeinschaft will das nicht, obwohl wir den Platz dafür haben.



Naja, ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage. Ich fahre mehrmals im Jahr zu meinen Eltern. Sind ca. 600km. Für mich alleine würde ich mit der Bahn etwas mehr zahlen als mit dem Auto. Bei zwei Personen zahle ich dann aber schon locker das doppelte, wenn ich mich gegen das Auto entscheide.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Problem: Die Eigentümergemeinschaft will das nicht, obwohl wir den Platz dafür haben.


Wirklich garnicht oder nicht wenn sie einen Teil der Kosten für die Montage zahlen soll?
Bei uns ging der vorsorgliche Beschluss "Wer es will und alle Kosten trägt darf an seinen Parkplatz eine Ladestation montieren lassen" erwartungsgemäß problemlos durch, aber nutzen tut die Option halt auch niemand.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Wer es will und alle Kosten trägt darf an seinen Parkplatz eine Ladestation montieren lassen" erwartungsgemäß problemlos durch, aber nutzen tut die Option halt auch niemand.



Wie hoch sind denn die Kosten? Weißt du das?


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da verabschiede ich mich doch lieber vom Gedanken mir in absehbarer Zeit ein E-Auto zuzulegen.
> 
> Ich habe mir mein Auto insbesondere auch deshalb gekauft, um nicht immer auf die Bahn angewiesen zu sein. Wozu also ein E-Auto kaufen, dass ich für die Stadt nicht brauche (da nutze ich ÖVPN) und das für größere Strecken untauglich ist?


Ja warum dann überhaupt ein eigenes Auto?
Carsharing, ÖPNV und eventuell ein Kleinstfahrzeug wie der Twizy.


keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage. Ich fahre mehrmals im Jahr zu meinen Eltern. Sind ca. 600km. Für mich alleine würde ich mit der Bahn etwas mehr zahlen als mit dem Auto. Bei zwei Personen zahle ich dann aber schon locker das doppelte, wenn ich mich gegen das Auto entscheide.


Nun ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich die nächsten Jahre jedes Wochenende sehr weit fahren muss. Also erstmal 3 Monate etwa 2400km pro Monat, dann 5 Jahre 4800km pro Monat und wenn ich da nicht auf die Bahn setzen würde (BC100/BC50)
würde ich mich dumm und dämlich zahlen. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wirklich garnicht oder nicht wenn sie einen Teil der Kosten für die Montage zahlen soll?
> Bei uns ging der vorsorgliche Beschluss "Wer es will und alle Kosten trägt darf an seinen Parkplatz eine Ladestation montieren lassen" erwartungsgemäß problemlos durch, aber nutzen tut die Option halt auch niemand.


Man hat in diesem Fall keine persönlich zugewiesenen Parkplätze und das ganze Gelände müsste mit Strom versorgt werden. Also eine private Lösung ist nicht.

Aber mal ganz allgemein gesagt, wenn wir verlangen, dass die Leute kein Auto fahren, müssen wir sie in die Lage versetzen ohne Auto zu leben. Dabei dürfen die Nachteile aber nicht zu groß werden und die Vorteile müssen überwiegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2018)

"wir" sind in dem Fall die Leute selber, die Politiker wählen müssten, die für brauchbaren ÖNV sorgen. Stattdessen werden die gewählt, den Autoherstellern und Autofahrerlobbiesten am tiefsten in den Arsch kriechen und Bedingungen schaffen, unter denen alle ohne Auto die Dummen sind.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz allgemein gesagt, wenn wir verlangen, dass die Leute kein Auto fahren, müssen wir sie in die Lage versetzen ohne Auto zu leben. Dabei dürfen die Nachteile aber nicht zu groß werden und die Vorteile müssen überwiegen.


Dann bedank dich u.a. bei der Union, dass die Verhältnisse im ÖPNV so sind wie sie sind.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

Also "mein" MdB und "mein" MdL bevorzugen selbst die Bahn und letzterer hat auch letztens u.a. dafür gesorgt, dass eine Regional wichtige Bahnstrecke öfter befahren wird. Ich unterstütze schon die richtigen in meiner Partei Pulli.

Aber dein* u.a.* ist wichtig. Es gab in der Bundesrepublik für Jahrzehnte keine relevante Partei die sich deutlichst für den ÖPNV stark gemacht hat. 

In Kürze: Die Schuld trägt die gesamte Gesellschaft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja warum dann überhaupt ein eigenes Auto?



Ich wohne etwas weiter weg von meiner Familie. Und da die Bahn gerne mal gar nicht fährt, mit großen Verspätungen fährt und auch nur alle 2 Stunden bin ich halt nicht daran interessiert mich von der Bahn abhängig zu machen.

Mit dem Auto fahre ich schlicht und ergreifend los, wann ich Lust habe und bin keinem Fahrplan unterworfen, der am Ende eh nicht eingehalten wird. Gerade die Spontanität ist mir wichtig.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Carsharing,



Kann man in der Stadt machen, für größere Strecken schlicht zu teuer. Außerdem ist Carsharing in Hamburg fast immer Smart. Damit kann man ja nix transportieren.



Sparanus schrieb:


> ÖPNV



Hab ne Jahreskarte beim HVV. Zur Arbeit (und zurück) fahre ich nur mit ÖVPN. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> und eventuell ein Kleinstfahrzeug wie der Twizy.



Schlechte Reichweite und viel zu klein.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

> Ich wohne etwas weiter weg von meiner Familie. Und da die Bahn gerne mal gar nicht fährt, mit großen Verspätungen fährt und auch nur alle 2 Stunden bin ich halt nicht daran interessiert mich von der Bahn abhängig zu machen.


Was heißt denn etwas weiter?


> Kann man in der Stadt machen, für größere Strecken schlicht zu teuer. Außerdem ist Carsharing in Hamburg fast immer Smart. Damit kann man ja nix transportieren.


8 Kästen Wasser passen hinten rein 


> Schlechte Reichweite und viel zu klein.


Wofür zu klein? 
Nen Kasten Bier und der Wocheneinkauf sollten etwa rein passen. Jeden Laden in der Umgebung und seinen Arbeitsplatz sollte man damit auch erreichen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was heißt denn etwas weiter?



Zwischen 300-700 Kilometer. Kommt darauf an, zu wem ich fahre.



Sparanus schrieb:


> 8 Kästen Wasser passen hinten rein



Und neben mir noch eine weitere Person. Zu klein. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wofür zu klein?
> Nen Kasten Bier und der Wocheneinkauf sollten etwa rein passen. Jeden Laden in der Umgebung und seinen Arbeitsplatz sollte man damit auch erreichen.



Zu klein für mehr als zwei Personen + Gepäck z.B.


----------



## Adi1 (27. März 2018)

UOTE=Sparanus;9302426]Also "mein" MdB und "mein" MdL bevorzugen selbst die Bahn und letzterer hat auch letztens u.a. dafür gesorgt, dass eine Regional wichtige Bahnstrecke öfter befahren wird.  ]

Echt?, aber nur vor der Kamera 

Dienstlich hocken die doch in den fettesten Karren 

Hast du mal probiert, mit deinen Volksvertreter zu sprechen?

Du wirst überrascht sein, für solch eine Pillepalle hat der gar keine Zeit


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

Nope hab mich relativ lange mit dem MdL drüber unterhalten. Es geht einfach schneller und wenn er nicht die Bahn nimmt, dann das Fahrrad.
Ist ja auch logisch, auch mit der dicksten Karre stehst du im Stau.



> Zwischen 300-700 Kilometer. Kommt darauf an, zu wem ich fahre.


Super Entfernung für die Bahn, also zumindest theoretisch.



> Und neben mir noch eine weitere Person. Zu klein.


Bist du Vater mit Kind? 
Wenn nein, dann ist das doch kein Problem.

Klar brauch man manchmal größere Autos, aber sowas ist doch idR. absehbar und planbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Super Entfernung für die Bahn, also zumindest theoretisch.



In der Praxis halt leider nicht. Seitdem ich ein Auto habe, fühle ich mich bei Reisen zur Verwandtschaft deutlich weniger gestresst. Alleine das ist es mir wert.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bist du Vater mit Kind?
> Wenn nein, dann ist das doch kein Problem.



Ach Kinder sind die einzige Konstellation, wo man mal mehr Platz braucht? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar brauch man manchmal größere Autos, aber sowas ist doch idR. absehbar und planbar.



Aber nicht alles im Leben ist absehbar und planbar. Zumal sowas jeder Form von Spontanität entgegensteht. 

Solange ich kein Auto bekomme, dass mir den gleichen Platz bei gleicher Kilometerleistung bietet, werde ich bei meinem Verbrenner bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

> In der Praxis halt leider nicht. Seitdem ich ein Auto habe, fühle ich mich bei Reisen zur Verwandtschaft deutlich weniger gestresst. Alleine das ist es mir wert.


Jep die Bahn ist nicht perfekt.


> Ach Kinder sind die einzige Konstellation, wo man mal mehr Platz braucht?


Nope, aber eine in der man häufig mehr Platz braucht.


> Aber nicht alles im Leben ist absehbar und planbar. Zumal sowas jeder Form von Spontanität entgegensteht.


Wenn ich jetzt zu SIXT gehe hab ich auch relativ schnell ein Auto oder größer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nope, aber eine in der man häufig mehr Platz braucht.



Das ist richtig, aber ich bin häufiger mit meinen zwei besten Freunden unterwegs oder mit meiner Freundin + ihrer Familie und da sind vier Plätze + Kofferraum schon viel wert.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt zu SIXT gehe hab ich auch relativ schnell ein Auto oder größer.



Wenn mich mein bester Freund Samstags um 11 anschreibt, dass wir spontan wo hinwollen (war gerade vor 2 Wochen erst der Fall) und noch wen mitnehmen, dann nützt mir auch Sixt nichts.

Ich will hier niemand das E-Auto ausreden. Wenn jemand damit glücklich wird und es genau für ihn/sie passt, ist es doch super.

Nur für mich ist das E-Auto zur Zeit keine Alternative zum Verbrenner.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

Mir geht es nicht um E Auto oder Verbrenner, sondern um Auto oder nicht. Und ich tendiere stark zu nicht.



> Wenn mich mein bester Freund Samstags um 11 anschreibt, dass wir spontan wo hinwollen (war gerade vor 2 Wochen erst der Fall) und noch wen mitnehmen, dann nützt mir auch Sixt nichts.


In Hamburg?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um E Auto oder Verbrenner, sondern um Auto oder nicht. Und ich tendiere stark zu nicht.



Ich habe mich ganz bewusst dafür entschieden.

Außerdem kommt bei mir hinzu, dass ich im Moment auf Wohnungssuche im Hamburger Umland bin. Hinter den Stadtgrenzen Hamburgs ist der ÖVPN zwar tätig, aber ist auch spürbar schlechter, als in der Stadt selbst. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> In Hamburg?



Unter der Woche bis 11, am WE bis 10. So war es zumindest früher bei Sixt.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also "mein" MdB und "mein" MdL bevorzugen selbst die Bahn und letzterer hat auch letztens u.a. dafür gesorgt, dass eine Regional wichtige Bahnstrecke öfter befahren wird. Ich unterstütze schon die richtigen in meiner Partei Pulli.


Für die Kamera und die Kriegsinvalidengruppe der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend-Notabiturienten sagt/macht man das schonmal. Bei nächstbester Gelegenheit lässt man sich aber wieder von der Autolobby bestechen umgarnen und verabschiedet Sachen, die konträr dem ÖPNV und Schienenfernverkehr sind.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2018)

Dass die Autolobby eine Menge Macht hat und die Politiker dafür alles machen, ist leider nichts Neues.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUz5RH0k4_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind denn die Kosten? Weißt du das?


Ich habe mir kein konkretes Angebot machen lassen, aber Starkstrom vom Verteiler durch eine Brandschutzwand legen + die Ladestation selbst(abschließbar mit altmodischen Schlüssel finde ich bei kurzer Suche für 1,4k) dürfte zumindest über 5k gehen. 
Bei aktuellen E-Auto Preisen tatsächlich der kleinere aber nicht zu verschweigende Kostenpunkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das mit den Wartungskosten konnte auch hier im Thread noch nie jemand brauchbar belegen.
> Bei mir stehen z.B. als nächste Reparaturen Querlenker und Achsgummis an. Das braucht ein E-Auto genau so, Querlenker dank des Gewichtes sogar eher mehr als Verbrenner.


Zwei Argumente: Die Achsgeometrie ist auch reibungsarm optimiert, weniger auf andere Kriteriun wie Spochtlichkeit, wer sowas  im Stau dstehend überhaupt benötigt. Darum gibt e viel weniger Eigenbewegung. Dazu ist die Kraftentfaltung merklich harminischer, es gibt keine Schaltlastenwechsel usw. Selbst der Reifenverschleiß ist darum messbare geringer. Und ja, alles was Richtung Interieur, Karosserie und Verglasung betrifft, geht genauso kaputt, welch Wunder. Es fehlen aber die ganzen teurten technischen Gimmick, von Ölwechseln, oder gar als GAU Einspitzventile bei Dieseln, die in der Regel nach 200.000km verschlissen sind. Es gibt keine defekten Kupplungen, Bremsen werden entlastet etc. Du wirst es erleben, wenn Du es jetzt nicht glaubst.



Lotto schrieb:


> Also hier gibt es zweimal Totalversagen. Als erstes hat die Technik katastrophal versagt. Lidar und Radar hätten die Fußgängerin/Radfahrerin sehen müssen. Die Szene ist trivial, da die Straße breit ausgebaut ist, kaum befahren war zu dem Zeitpunkt und es somit für die Sensoren freie Sicht gab. Wenn ein System diese Szene nicht auflösen kann, kann es gar nichts, und gehört sicher nicht auf die Straße (auch nicht in einem Test). Nochmal: die Szene ist so schokierend trivial das man hier nur von einem absoluten Totalversagen der Technik sprechen kann.


Ich habe auf dem Video die Frau mit dem Fahrrad nicht gesehen. Die ist stumpf vor das Auto gelaufen, dass sind täglich schwere Unfälle. Und ja, dass autonome Fahrzeug hätte es sehen müssen. Das hat aber wenig mit der Frage nachn Elektromobilität zu tun, dass ist der nächste Schritt


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In der Praxis halt leider nicht. Seitdem ich ein Auto habe, fühle ich mich bei Reisen zur Verwandtschaft deutlich weniger gestresst. Alleine das ist es mir wert.



Komisch, bei mir ist es ehr umgekehrt. Ich fühle mich bei den ganzen Heinies die mit ihren Autos auf den Straßen unterwegs sind im öffentlichen Personenverkehr immer weit weniger gestreßt als wenn ich selbst Auto fahren muss.
Weshalb ich öffentliche Verkehrsmittel auch in aller Regel bevorzuge, auch wenns mehr kostet und nur in Ausnahmefällen selbst fahre.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach Kinder sind die einzige Konstellation, wo man mal mehr Platz braucht?



Ja gut, für ein Sexdate im Auto ist der Smart nun nicht gedacht / geeignet. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber nicht alles im Leben ist absehbar und planbar. Zumal sowas jeder Form von Spontanität entgegensteht.



Nicht? Na gut ich gehöre aber auch nicht zu den Personen die "spontan" entscheiden Freitag oder Samstag abend 400 Kilometer in die nächste Disco zu fahren. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solange ich kein Auto bekomme, dass mir den gleichen Platz bei gleicher Kilometerleistung bietet, werde ich bei meinem Verbrenner bleiben.



Bitte blos keine eigenen kleinen Opfer bringen, soll sich erstmal der Rest der Welt bewegen, ich ziehe dann nach sobald alles wunderbar bequem ist und wenns nichts wird, naja ändert sich halt nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir ist es ehr umgekehrt. Ich fühle mich bei den ganzen Heinies die mit ihren Autos auf den Straßen unterwegs sind im öffentlichen Personenverkehr immer weit weniger gestreßt als wenn ich selbst Auto fahren muss. Weshalb ich öffentliche Verkehrsmittel auch in aller Regel bevorzuge, auch wenns mehr kostet und nur in Ausnahmefällen selbst fahre.



Damit kann ich leben. Die Freiheit nicht an irgendwelchen Fahrpläne (die eh zu schlecht getaktet sind und auch selten eingehalten werden) gebunden zu sein, überwiegt für mich die Nachteile bei weitem.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja gut, für ein Sexdate im Auto ist der Smart nun nicht gedacht / geeignet.



Dann noch eher im Smart, der kostest kaum was. Da wäre mir mein aktueller zu wertvoll für. 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, wenn ich meine Freundin + ihre beste Freundin/ihre Cousine/etc. mitnehme, wäre ein Zweisitzer raus. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht? Na gut ich gehöre aber auch nicht zu den Personen die "spontan" entscheiden Freitag oder Samstag abend 400 Kilometer in die nächste Disco zu fahren.



Die STrecke würde ich auch nicht spontan fahren. Aber vor zwei Wochen bin ich mit meinem besten Freund + zwei Bekannten von ihm Samstag um 23 Uhr losgefahren. Da war so ein eigenes Auto schon ganz praktisch.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte blos keine eigenen kleinen Opfer bringen, soll sich erstmal der Rest der Welt bewegen, ich ziehe dann nach sobald alles wunderbar bequem ist und wenns nichts wird, naja ändert sich halt nichts.



Richtig. Wozu soll ich etwas kaufe, das a) meinen Vorstellungen nicht entspricht und deshalb b) in meinen Augen Geldverschwendung ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zwei Argumente: Die Achsgeometrie ist auch reibungsarm optimiert, weniger auf andere Kriteriun wie Spochtlichkeit, wer sowas  im Stau dstehend überhaupt benötigt. Darum gibt e viel weniger Eigenbewegung. Dazu ist die Kraftentfaltung merklich harminischer, es gibt keine Schaltlastenwechsel usw. Selbst der Reifenverschleiß ist darum messbare geringer. Und ja, alles was Richtung Interieur, Karosserie und Verglasung betrifft, geht genauso kaputt, welch Wunder. Es fehlen aber die ganzen teurten technischen Gimmick, von Ölwechseln, oder gar als GAU Einspitzventile bei Dieseln, die in der Regel nach 200.000km verschlissen sind. Es gibt keine defekten Kupplungen, Bremsen werden entlastet etc. Du wirst es erleben, wenn Du es jetzt nicht glaubst.



Kupplung? Weiß nicht, wie andere fahren, aber ich bin jetzt gut über 200 Mm und habe noch keine Alterungserscheinungen. Bremsschreiben musste ich das letzte Mal machen lassen, als sie wegen ZU WENIG Benutzung weggerostet sind. Seitdem bremse ich absichtlich schärfer und spare Geld - wird im E-Auto übrig. Bliebe noch erstens "reibungsarme Achsgeometrie weil absichtlich unsportlich", was die für mich vollkommen neue Behauptung beinhaltet, dass Verbrenner per se sportlich wären. Zumindest mein 13 kg/PS Exemplar hat davon noch nichts gehört .
Und zweitens: "weniger Verschleiß durch weniger Schaltlastwechsel"? Es gibt Verbrenner mit stufenlosem Getriebe, es dürfte kein einziges Auto geben, dass mehr dynamische Beschleunigungs- als Entschleunigungsbelastungen hat und als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, hat niemand große Fahrstrecken im Stop&Go Verkehr zurückgelegt, sondern auf der Autobahn. Wo man wie oft schaltet? Alle 50 km? Alle 100? Mein Rekord liegt bei knapp 600 km, dann kam die Endabfahrt. Ein E-Auto hätte alleine zum nachladen mehr Anfahr-, Brems- und Beschleunigungsvorgänge gehabt. (Zugegeben: Die ganze Strecke am Stück habe ich bislang auch nur zweimal durchgezogen. Typischerweise sind 2x 300 km meist ohne Schalten, der Blase zu liebe)



> Ich habe auf dem Video die Frau mit dem Fahrrad nicht gesehen.



Siehe oben: Das Video hat nichts mit den Bedingungen zu tun, unter denen Menschen Auto fahren. Nur ist in diesem Fall halt leider kein Mensch gefahren, der sie gesehen hätte, sondern ""autonome"" Technik hat sie überfahren.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für die Kamera und die Kriegsinvalidengruppe der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend-Notabiturienten sagt/macht man das schonmal. Bei nächstbester Gelegenheit lässt man sich aber wieder von der Autolobby bestechen umgarnen und verabschiedet Sachen, die konträr dem ÖPNV und Schienenfernverkehr sind.


Ja gut, wähle ich lieber die Grünen. Wenn die aus der Politik ausscheiden setzen sie sich ehrenamtlich für die Umwelt ein und retten den Planeten und kuscheln nicht mit Goldman Sachs und so.
Oh wait Joschka Fischer 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ganz bewusst dafür entschieden.
> 
> Außerdem kommt bei mir hinzu, dass ich im Moment auf Wohnungssuche im Hamburger Umland bin. Hinter den Stadtgrenzen Hamburgs ist der ÖVPN zwar tätig, aber ist auch spürbar schlechter, als in der Stadt selbst.
> 
> Unter der Woche bis 11, am WE bis 10. So war es zumindest früher bei Sixt.


Umland ist schon wieder etwas anders, aber so konntest du mich noch immer nicht überzeugen, dass du wirklich ein Auto brauchst 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir ist es ehr umgekehrt. Ich fühle mich bei den ganzen Heinies die mit ihren Autos auf den Straßen unterwegs sind im öffentlichen Personenverkehr immer weit weniger gestreßt als wenn ich selbst Auto fahren muss.
> Weshalb ich öffentliche Verkehrsmittel auch in aller Regel bevorzuge, auch wenns mehr kostet und nur in Ausnahmefällen selbst fahre.


Stimme uneingeschränkt zu, obwohl es einen auch ziemlich aufregen kann, wenn der Bus zu spät kommt und gar keine Informationen kommen. Aber hier ist der Fehler der Mensch und nicht die Technik.

Ich brauch nur durch die halbe Stadt fahren und meine beiden Hände reichen nicht mehr aus um falsches und fahrlässiges Verhalten anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer (zumeist Autofahrer) zu zählen.

Freitag erst auf 3km Strecke:
1. Fahrerin hat geparkt und reist die Tür weit auf und ich konnte grad noch ausweichen
2. Sprinter vor mir zieht in einer Parklücke (eine von den schrägen) steht direkt ganz gut drinnen und zieht plötzlich wieder über beide Spuren auf die Straße. Konnte auch noch bremsen
3. Ein Autofahrer meint in einer Baustelle auf einer Hauptverkehrsader der Stadt zu überholen und zieht dabei über eine durchgezogene Linie. Hier hätte mich nichts erwischt, aber der 
vor mir wäre am Arsch gewesen

Dazu meint da noch ein 40 Tonner auf einer Abbiegespur zu parken.

Das alles auf 3km in einer kleinen Stadt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Umland ist schon wieder etwas anders, aber so konntest du mich noch immer nicht überzeugen, dass du wirklich ein Auto brauchst



Das schöne ist, das muss ich auch gar nicht. Ich habe die Gründe genannt, warum ich mich für eins entschiede habe und das reicht mir auch.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Weltweit" kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich sprach von Deutschland.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es mag *Menschen* geben, die dazu unfähig  sind, ihr Fahrverhalten den Bedingungen anzupassen, aber für gewöhnlich  wird denen spätestens nach so einem Unfall die Fahrerlaubnis langfristig  entzogen.


Es ging um einen Unfall in den USA, und du sprachst von Menschen, woher soll man da wissen dass du mit Menschen nur uns Deutsche meinst. Kamerrrad!!!  



> Und vor allem von Leuten, die einen tödlichen Unfall verursacht haben. Das denen der Führerschein gelassen wird, wäre mir nicht einmal anekdotenhaft bekannt und selbst die Fälle erfolgreicher Fahrerflucht sind meines Wissens nach ziemlich wenige. Wer so blöd fährt, wie dieses Auto (das nicht entkommen ist), der gibt  in Deutschland den Lappen ab und kriegt ihn frühestens nach einigen  Monaten und MPU wieder.


Auch hier ist wohl wieder der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken.

Zum einen muß selbst bei einem tödlichen Unfall schon grobe Fahrlässigkeit nachgewiesen werden, damit der Entzug des Führerscheins überhaupt eine Option wird. Ich weiß nicht ob das nüchterne Überfahren einer Person in relativer Dunkelheit, abseits eines Fußgänger-Übergangs, hier schon ausreicht. Zum anderen ist fraglich, was genau es bringt, wenn eine Person eine Gefahr im Straßenverkehr ist, und erst bei einem nachgewiesenen schwerwiegenden (oder gar tödlichen) Unfall temporär die Fahrerlaubnis entzogen bekommt. Ich hab selbst schon Fahrer verklagt, die mMn bzw. für mich eine Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs darstellten (die mich und/oder meine Familie fast umgebracht hätten). Und da gingen immer zahlreiche Verfehlungen des entsprechenden Fahrers voraus, die bis dahin zu keinerlei erwähnenswerten Konsequenzen geführt haben. Sprich, es muß auch/gerade hier in Deutschland schon sehr viel passieren, damit ein Fahrer seinen Führerschein temporär abgeben muß. Und die MPU ist bei Themen wie Drogen vielleicht schnell am Start, aber nicht bei gefährlichem Verhalten.

Und bei ca. 20% Fahrerflucht kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die "erfolgreichen" Fälle nicht nur "ziemlich wenig" sind.


			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jeder fünften Kollision machen sich Autofahrer aus dem Staub, die  Polizei registriert einen deutlichen Anstieg. Doch nur die wenigsten  Täter werden bestraft.


Verkehrsdelikt: Fahrerflucht nimmt drastisch zu | ZEIT ONLINE



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das mit den Wartungskosten konnte auch hier im Thread noch nie jemand brauchbar belegen.


Wurde zum einen schon ausreichend (E-Antriebe sind schließlich kein neues Konzept) und auch im Netz ("brauchbar") belegt, und zudem ist es eine logische Konsequenz. Allerdings kommt es auch hier auf die Umsetzung an. Bei nicht gänzlich korrekter Auslegung des Konzeptes E-Antrieb (wenn der E-Motor zb. wegen überproportionaler/übertriebener Leistung mit Flüssigkeiten statt mit Luft gekühlt wird) entsteht natürlich auch wieder zusätzliche (tlw. durchaus gewünschte) Wartung (dann ist der E-Antrieb zwar immer noch wartungsärmer, aber eben nicht mehr ganz so). Man darf nicht vergessen, die Einnahmen durch Wartungskosten sind bei den etablierten Autoherstellern "ab Werk" eingeplant - aber zum Großteil (und auch beim Verbrenner) gar nicht systembedingt erforderlich.

(NOK zu €uro ca. /10, also 1000NOK sind ca. 100€)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9f3VL0d1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie gesagt, im Netz gibt es noch sehr viel mehr Berichte. In einem wurde ein Model S nach 270.000KM in einer Werkstatt angeschaut. Dort stellte man fest (man hat sie vermessen), dass die Bremsscheiben (die ersten wohlgemerkt) noch sehr gut sind, und nicht gewechselt werden müssen (und noch gute 100.000KM halten sollten). Die Beläge waren übrigens auch erst die 2ten.

Oder auch hier: YouTube
Nach 400.000KM noch 93% Akkukapazität. Aber auch die Sache mit den Geräuschen beim Frontmotor, was ja einige Tesla der ersten Generationen hatten, und was auf Garantie getauscht wurde (= nervig, aber keine Kosten).


> Bei mir stehen z.B. als nächste Reparaturen Querlenker und Achsgummis an. Das braucht ein E-Auto genau so, Querlenker dank des Gewichtes sogar eher mehr als Verbrenner.


Das Gewicht hat damit eigentlich gar nichts zu tun, die Auslegung/Proportion ist entscheidend. Genau wie bei zb. Stoßdämpfern usw.


keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage.


Die du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht kennst!


> Ich fahre mehrmals im Jahr zu meinen Eltern. Sind ca. 600km. Für mich alleine würde ich mit der Bahn etwas mehr zahlen als mit dem Auto. Bei zwei Personen zahle ich dann aber schon locker das doppelte, wenn ich mich gegen das Auto entscheide.


Erstmal sollte man wirklich alle Kosten berücksichtigten, und genau das tun viele Autofahrer nicht. Wertverlust des Fahrzeuges, sämtliche Unterhaltskosten (Steuer, Versicherung, Wartung, Benzin, Reparatur) usw. Und das dann auf die tatsächlich gefahrene Kilometer umlegen. Die meisten Fahrer würden sich wundern, wenn sie mal richtig ausrechnen würden, was sie der einzelne gefahrene Kilometer in Wirklichkeit kostet.

Wenn ich schon in meinem Bekanntenkreis sehe, was da tlw. für monatliche Raten bezahlt werden. Das ist heutzutage ja quasi normal geworden, nicht mehr zu kaufen was man bezahlen kann, sondern lieber das kaufen was man sich eigentlich gar nicht leisten kann, dafür dann eben in Raten zu bezahlen. Da gehen dann inkl. aller Unkosten richtig viele Monatslöhne im Jahr nur für das Auto drauf. Aber was das Ego brauch, dass soll es natürlich auch bekommen. ^^

Dann ist sehr schnell plötzlich nicht nur Bahnfahren günstiger, sondern auch ein (Kombi) Mietwagen für den jährlichen Urlaub, oder die Besuche der 1000KM entfernt wohnenden Eltern/Großeltern. Es macht nämlich wenig Sinn, 100% der Fahrten mit (zb. einem Kombi) einem Fahrzeug zu erledigen, welches man so eigentlich nur bei zb. 1-3% der Fahrten brauch.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2018)

Leute, das autonome Fahren wird

auch in 20 Jahren nicht funktionieren,

Vorrang hat ja erstmal, die Mobilität unweltschonender zu gestalten


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Leute, das autonome Fahren *auf der Straße* wird
> 
> auch in 20 Jahren nicht funktionieren,
> 
> Vorrang hat ja erstmal, die Mobilität unweltschonender zu gestalten



Ich hab es mal berichtigt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....


Von Deiner Antwort bin ich etwas enttäuscht, es geht nicht um Deine individuellen Erlebnisse im Schonfahrgang, sondern um statistische Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten über das übliche Verhalten der Nutzer und im besonderen ging es um den Schaden von Olstyle. Das durchschnittliche Verhalten ist im Vergleich zu Deinen skizzierten Szenarien merklich anders. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Leute, das autonome Fahren wird auch in 20 Jahren nicht funktionieren,


In fünf Jahren serienreif auf dem Markt, spätestens. Es wird langsam fahren aber es fährt ohne jeden Fahrereingriff. Wette: Kiste Bier



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vorrang hat ja erstmal, die Mobilität unweltschonender zu gestalten


Ja, aber es sind zwei unterschiedliche Themen. Das autonome Fahren ermöglich ganz andere Einsatzmöglichkeiten, weil Menschen ohne Führerschein individuell transportiert werden können. Das wird für Kinder und Alte rdie Mobilität revolutionieren.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In fünf Jahren serienreif auf dem Markt, spätestens. Es wird langsam fahren aber es fährt ohne jeden Fahrereingriff. Wette: Kiste Bier



Glaube nicht, dass du in 5 Jahren Systeme hast, die wirklich zuverlässig funktionieren.
Dazu fehlt einfach die Kommunikation.
Mag in einer Stadt gehen, die komplett vernetzt ist und auch die Netzgeschwindigkeit bietet ohne Ausfälle. Aber flächendeckend? Nee.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Von Deiner Antwort bin ich etwas enttäuscht, es geht nicht um Deine individuellen Erlebnisse im Schonfahrgang, sondern um statistische Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten über das übliche Verhalten der Nutzer und im besonderen ging es um den Schaden von Olstyle. Das durchschnittliche Verhalten ist im Vergleich zu Deinen skizzierten Szenarien merklich anders.


Nun hat aber mein Auto tatsächlich keine Kupplung sondern einen Wandler und bei den Bremsscheiben geht es mir genau so wie ruyven. Und nun?
Überhaupt ist gerade Kuppeln eine sehr deutsche Sache. Das Weltweite Durchschnittsauto hat eine Automatik, und zwar gerade in den Schwellenländern eine Stufenlose.
Da ist der Lastwechsel beim anfahren eines E-Auto mit 0 Drehmoment auf volles Drehmoment in einer Zeitspanne nahe 0 deutlich extremer.

Ich kann die Begeisterung für elektrisches Fahren durchaus nachvollziehen und spiele selbst gedanklich öfters mit Zwischenlösung wie einem E-Scooter für die Stadt(BMW wo bleibt der vor 10 Jahren schon Serienreife E-C1 eigentlich?), aber man muss sich die Geschichte halt nicht noch toller lügen als sie eh schon ist.

P.S.: Wie viele Kisten Bier bist du denn bereit zu verwetten? Ich würde da gerne einsteigen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. März 2018)

@ interessierterUser

Was bringt denn langsam Fahren?

Die Leute brettern doch mit mind. 130 über die Autobahn, 

3-spurig mit Lkw-Verkehr bei wechselnden Wetterbedingungen, 

ganz zu Schweigen vom Verkehrschaos in einer Großstadt,

Sry, das wird nie etwas werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Von Deiner Antwort bin ich etwas enttäuscht, es geht nicht um Deine individuellen Erlebnisse im Schonfahrgang, sondern um statistische Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten über das übliche Verhalten der Nutzer und im besonderen ging es um den Schaden von Olstyle. Das durchschnittliche Verhalten ist im Vergleich zu Deinen skizzierten Szenarien merklich anders.



Ich habe keine Antwort gegeben, sondern vor allem Fragen gestellt. Und die stehen unabhängig von Olstyles bis dato nicht genannten Szenario (das meinem aber scheinbar ähnlich ist) weiterhin im Raum:
Ja, ich gebe dir Recht dass man auch das Fahrwerk neuer Autos so auslegen kann, das es weniger Wartung als aktuelle benötigt. Ich sehe da aber keinen Zusammenhang mit einem Wechsel des Antriebs, ganz besonders wenn man von deinem "durchschnittlichen" (energetisch in jeder Hinsicht abzulehnenden) Verhalten ausgeht. Und noch viel weniger sehe ich einen Zusammenhang/Anlass für die Einführung bereits heute möglicher Verbesserungen bei 90+% der anderen Wartungskosten gegenüber heutigen Fahrzeugen. Es gibt einfach so gut wie keine Teile an einem Verbrenner, die teuer sind UND deutlich weniger als 200 Mm halten.

Die einzige klare Ausnahme, die ich sehe, habe ich bereits ausdrücklich als solche erwähnt: Bremsanlage bei Stop&Go Fahrten. Das Batterieautos Verbrennern in der Innenstadt überlegen sind, haben wir in diesem Thread aber nun wirklich mehr als oft genug festgehalten. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass sie in diesem Szenario rein für den Personentransport ihrerseits meilenweit hinter Fahrrädern und ÖPNV landen.



> In fünf Jahren serienreif auf dem Markt, spätestens. Es wird langsam fahren aber es fährt ohne jeden Fahrereingriff. Wette: Kiste Bier



Unter allen (Witterungs-)Bedingungen problemfrei, unter denen ein Mensch (zumindest langsam) fahren kann und das entweder a) global unfallfrei über Jahre (dazu zählen auch durch plötzliche Notbremsungen ausgelöste Unfälle und/oder Personenschäden) oder b) legal auf allen Straßen Deutschlands (ggf. ausgenommen Autobahnen, wenn die Geschwindigkeit dafür nicht reicht. Wobei gerade Autobahnen ja das mit Abstand einfachste Szenario sind.)?



> Ja, aber es sind zwei unterschiedliche Themen. Das autonome Fahren ermöglich ganz andere Einsatzmöglichkeiten, weil Menschen ohne Führerschein individuell transportiert werden können. Das wird für Kinder und Alte rdie Mobilität revolutionieren.



Für alte sicherlich*, bei Kindern müssen doch schon heute die Helikoptereltern mit 


*: Wobei ich bin gespannt bin, WELCHE alten davon letztlich profitieren. Schon heute könnten zahlreiche Rentner mit 3-/4-rädrigen E-Scootern deutlich mobiler sein (vorrausgesetzt die lokale Infrastruktur hat sich nicht aufgelöst würde die vermutlich oft für 90+% des gesamten Mobilitätsbedarfs reichen), aber sowas kostet Geld und braucht eine Abstellmöglichkeit unmittelbar neben der Wohnung, was viele Rentner beides nicht haben. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wann autonome Taxis so verbreitet und so billig sind, dass tatsächlich die breite Masse profitiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> P.S.: Wie viele Kisten Bier bist du denn bereit zu verwetten? Ich würde da gerne einsteigen.


Ich will keine haben, ich gebe eine aus, wenn ich mich irren sollte. Wird ja wohl mal sawas wie ein Jahrestreffen der Foristen geben, oder so...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich will keine haben, ich gebe eine aus, wenn ich mich irren sollte. Wird ja wohl mal sawas wie ein Jahrestreffen der Foristen geben, oder so...



Ich hoffe natürlich auf alkoholfreies Bier. Nicht dass hier noch das Saufen angekurbelt werden soll -- gibt ja genug Alkoholiker im Land.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was bringt denn langsam Fahren?
> 
> Die Leute brettern doch mit mind. 130 über die Autobahn,



Ist aber ein rein deutsches Problem welches sich früher oder später von selber lösen wird wenn zusätzlich zum steigenden Spritpreis auch noch CO2 Abgabe drauf ist.  Bei der gesamten Entwicklung wird auf ein kleines Land nicht mehr gross Rücksicht genommen werden können. Und vom Binnenkonsum können VW, Audi, Mercedes und BMW nicht leben. Die müssen ihr Geld in Nordamerika und Asien verdienen. Es gibt von daher eigentlich keinen Grund warum man da noch gross Geld in die Entwicklung versenken sollte in Massenverkehrsmittel die 200+ fahren können. 
Ich bin je gespannt wie zum Beispiel VW reagiert wenn die Chinesen nächstes Jahr ihre Regelungen fix machen und VW von allen verkauften Autos mindestens 10% E-Autos verkaufen muss. Für jedes e-Auto dürfen sie dann 9 Verbrenner verkaufen, 2022 oder so sind es schon nur noch 6.... das wird dann interessant.  Mit dem was der deutsche AB-Kunde kauft kann VW die Produktion mit glück 4 - 5 Tage auslasten und dann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2018)

Steigende Spritpreise? 2006 habe ich in Italien 2 €/l bezahlt, letzte Woche hier 1,25. Und eine CO2-Abgabe wird ebenfalls seit rund 2 Jahrzehnten gefordert, um genau diese Wirkung zu erzielen, aber zu sehen ist von ihr bis auf weiteres nicht, weil genau diese Wirkung von vielen Wählern und Politikern gar nicht gewollt ist. Im Gegenteil, mit niedrigen Energiepreisen wurde letztes Jahr wieder mehr Wahlkampf gemacht, als mit CO2-Reduktion


----------



## Tengri86 (31. März 2018)

VW-Parkplatze in den USA: Hier versauern 300.000 zuruckgekaufte Diesel-Autos - WELT


----------



## Kuhprah (31. März 2018)

Tja.. der Steuerzahler gibt ja quasi die Staatsgarantie


----------



## Tengri86 (31. März 2018)

Was bekommen die Kunden in Deutschland als Entschädigung?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was bekommen die Kunden in Deutschland als Entschädigung?



Fahrverbote.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fahrverbote.



Läuft gut für VW und Co.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. April 2018)

Abgasskandal: Bundesregierung erwagt Nachrustung fur Teil der Dieselflotte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ist aber ein rein deutsches Problem welches sich früher oder später von selber lösen wird wenn zusätzlich zum steigenden Spritpreis auch noch CO2 Abgabe drauf ist.  Bei der gesamten Entwicklung wird auf ein kleines Land nicht mehr gross Rücksicht genommen werden können. Und vom Binnenkonsum können VW, Audi, Mercedes und BMW nicht leben. Die müssen ihr Geld in Nordamerika und Asien verdienen. Es gibt von daher eigentlich keinen Grund warum man da noch gross Geld in die Entwicklung versenken sollte in Massenverkehrsmittel die 200+ fahren können.



Ja, dass ist schon ein dt. Problem,

solange die E-Mobile keine 500 km packen, wird es

auch so bleiben 

Wer kauft sich denn ein völlig überteuertes Fahrzeug,

wenn die Ladeinfraktstruktur nicht vorhanden ist?

Die Karren kannst Du bei uns völlig in die Pfeiffe hauen,

dass wird noch 20 Jahren dauern, bevor das funktioniert


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbKI9Oko218

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> video



Das ist mir bekannt.

Für kleinere Orte ist das sicherlich eine Alternative,

in Großstädten jedoch völlig unrentabel.

Und wenn der Bürger plötzlich 4-fach höhere Müllgebühren zahlen muss,

wird das Gebrülle gar nicht mehr aufhören


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2018)

? Gerade für Großstädte sind DAS (einzige) Revier für Batteriefahrzeuge und das gezeigte Beispiel Müllentsorgung gehört zu denjenigen, bei denen es zu Fahrzeugen gar keine Alternative gibt. In Kleinstädten gibt es dagegen nicht einmal eine eigene Entsorgung und der Müll muss über größere Entfernungen außerstädtisch transportiert werden, wo Verbrenner ihre Stärken ausspielen können.


----------

